# PC Game Deals



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

This thread is for offers/discounts from online stores from where you can purchase PC games. I will be updating the downloadable ones, others are free to add deals on DVDs etc (and digital deals too). The opening posts are brief introduction to some of the sites I use, along with some details of where to, when to look for a deal in that particular site and the deals currently active. We will start with Steam.

*1) Steam:-*

The most popular service, so I will make it short. Steam provides the following deals on regular basis:-

a) Daily deals
b) Midweek Madness – Starts from Tuesday 10:30 PM IST, ends on Thursday around midnight.
c) Weekend deal – Starts from Thursday 10:30 PM IST, ends on Monday 10:30 PM IST.
d) Special deals during Summer, Christmas etc.

All you need to do is visit the site or open the client and look for the deals in the first page itself. 

Dedicated thread on Steam related issues at TDF here:-

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134393-steam-related-discussions.html*


*2) GamersGate:-*

My favorite portal, it has quite a few advantages (or disadvantages, depending on the way you look) over other stores:-

a) Offers a mix of DRM-Free, other DRM, Steamworks enabled games. So you are not really putting all your eggs in a single basket. Can download games on one PC, and play on another. Offline installations possible along with offline play depending on the DRM used. For Steam enabled games, you can use the serial to redeem your game and download directly from Steam.

b) Client free. Upon purchase, you get a small executable, supply your login id & password and download the full game as in your CD/DVD. You can make a ISO of the downloaded files and use it as a backup. Serial numbers, if required are provided. Remember to backup the game files while the setup.exe is still running or you have to change the extension of the setup file manually.

c) Apart from adding games to your wishlist, you can set an alert to receive email notifications on price drop of particular games. Very handy.

d) Blue Coins: virtual currency equivalent to $0.001. You get blue coins for a variety (25 in total) of activities including purchasing a game, rating a game (the easiest one), reviewing a game, setting a minion (basically pre-built avatars) etc. Blue coins earned through rewards expire after 1 year, blue coins purchased (like Steam Wallet) remains forever. So if you keep on purchasing games, rating and reviewing them, availing discounts you will get enough blue coins to purchase some games free of cost.

e) On purchasing games, you get 50 blue coins bonus on every dollar spent (yeah even on discounted games). So at the same cost, it makes sense to purchase from GG.

f) Dedicated Indie section. Indiefort bundles are offered from time to time.

g) Collection of games is huge. You get a variety of titles which are not available elsewhere.

h) Upon registration, you get a game free (Volvo The Game).

i) Purchasing games with friends is even more fun as it's further cheaper if you purchase 3-pack, 4-pack on discount.

One drawback, no EA titles are available.

Four types of offers are provided by GamersGate:-

a) Daily deals
b) Midweek deals
c) Weekend deals
d) General discounts

Almost all the games under discount can be found here (for your bookmarks):-

*offers - GamersGate*

NOTE 1: Some games don't show up in this section despite being in discount. Better to set a price drop alert for the game you are looking for.

NOTE 2: Certain sale (mostly midweek deals by EA) pertains to the UK site. These are country specific deals, you can't purchase those games with an Indian IP address, but that's true for EA games offered directly through Origin also.


*3) GOG.com:-*

Previously called the Good Old Games before they went for an image makeover, this one is unique in the sense it is the only site which offers DRM-Free titles only and the games are mostly older (albeit classic) ones, as a result of which the catalogue is somewhat anemic. This is a CD-Projekt Red initiative, so one way, this is the home of the Witcher. And it shows, as this is the place to hunt for those great old RPG games: Baldur's Gate, Temple of Elemental Evil, Icewind Dale, Fallout and the biggest of them all, Planescape Torment. Some other highlights are:-

a) Despite their age, all the games are guaranteed to work under all versions of Windows up to 7 including 64-bit flavours. Even games developed under DOS work seamlessly without any need for emulators.

b) Every game includes bonus content in the form of wallpapers, avatars, soundtrack etc.

c) You get 8 games free on sign-up.

d) Games and bonus content can be downloaded through GOG Downloader or manually.

e) Games are given as gift on special occasions, taking part in competitions like slogan making, crosswords which are generally held during Christmas time or completing a survey etc.

Deals are offered mostly on as and when basis, on new releases and on weekends. One of the most staunch opposer of DRM and Steam sales, previously they used to offer not more than 50% discount on any of their games. These days they have changed their stance quite a bit after user feedback, and offer games at 60% discounts and even as pay-what-you bundles.

Dedicated thread on GOG related issues at TDF here:-

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/154730-bigger-fresher-newer-gog-com.html*


*4) GetGamesGo:-*

This is a UK based site. Not a huge collection of games, although their catalogue is fast expanding. Again like GG, you get games in variety of forms - DRM Free, other DRM and Steamworks enabled. This one is client free too. Download pattern is similar to GG – you download a small executable, supply your login details and download. Offer page is here:-

*Special offers at Get Games*

Some highlights at the time of writing:-

But the most interesting thing about this site happens at the following link:-

*Get Games - Get Loaded*

For 72 hours, you can _”pick n mix from a selection of great games at amazingly low prices_. Generally, they offer you 6 games (mostly redeemable at Steam), you can pick any 2 for $15 within the time frame. Next sale will start on 2nd November, i.e. this Friday on 9:30 PM IST.


*5) Green Man Gaming:-*

This one provides games via its client, Capsule and Steam codes. A very good site if you are hunting for a bargain. Some features are:-

a) The biggest thing about GMG is that you can trade-in you digitally downloaded games for credit in you account and this credit can then be used for new purchases. Except Steam games, all other games have a certain trade-in amount. This works even with discounted games.

b) Often voucher codes are available for 20% or 25% discount.

c) GMG has started giving cash or credit on quite a few newer titles. Under this, you will get either discount on the game price or a credit amount which can be used to purchase other games. Choose wisely, as the amount of credit is more than amount of discount offered.

Deals offered are mostly daily deals or weekly deals. Sometimes, games are given as gift but you need to add the game to your account within the time-frame. These gifts also carry trade-in value, so that's a bonus. My account presently has 6 games, all gifts, and the current trade-in value is $2.75. So just by clicking, that's a savings of 150 bucks. 

Go to the following link for checking the deals on offer:-

*Hot Deals | Green Man Gaming | PC Games | Xbox | PS3 | discounts*

Daily deals are shown on the front page (ala Steam style).


*6) GameStop:-*

The download store of GameStop, this is another client based portal operating through its GameStop app. The weakest of the portals IMO. First of all, games are higher priced even after discounts; better deals as compared to other sites are rare. Also not all games are available at all regions including those which are available worldwide elsewhere. On the positive side, unlike Steam, DRM free games can be offered through this platform.

Another important thing is that games are charged in INR so your non-international credit/debit card might just work (no experience though). Deals are generally offered on weekends – some of them ends within 48 hours, others continue for some time.


*A word of caution:-* Check with Flipkart and other online stores or local stores before purchasing. Particularly for newer games, you may find the physical discs much cheaper.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: [Testing] PC Game Deals*

Probably make a table listing all/most games and their prices on various stores?


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: [Testing] PC Game Deals*

Who will update? 

Also the list will be huge. The other day I have started to enter all my owned games in a spreadsheet, bloody thing is already holding 500+ entries.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2012)

Just buy GOG a bit higher up. And add origin?


Nipun said:


> Probably make a table listing all/most games and their prices on various stores?


Not required. Completely unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: [Testing] PC Game Deals*

Origin rarely gives any sales, so they will be posted as and when offered.

Order changed.


*Gamersgate update:-*

Dead Rising 2 (non-Steam) only $5 for the next 24 hours:-

*Dead Rising 2*

Also, 70% off across Splinter Cell catalogue:-

*Splinter Cell Weekend*

One question, why Pandora Tomorrow is not available anywhere?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 1, 2012)

I was exactly thinking of the same.. and can we include the giveaway for the games.. including beta games?

And one more request. Please make it as sticky.. It will be easier to browse then.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I was exactly thinking of the same.. and can we include the giveaway for the games.. including beta games?



That should be fine IMO.




> And one more request. Please make it as sticky.. It will be easier to browse then.



Let's see.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

can you post when a good deal for CS GO comes..


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2012)

If it comes, it will be posted.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice idea


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 1, 2012)

duke123 said:


> can you post when a good deal for CS GO comes..



CS:GO is now Rs. 594 at flipkart. Dont think it will reduce much.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2012)

*GMG Update:-*



> Get 25% of Digital games with the voucher:
> *GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S*
> 
> Voucher valid until 9th November 2012 12:00 UTC/GMT



Daily Deal: Mount & Blade Collection @ $7.49 (redeemable at Steam). Can use coupon to further reduce price.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Save 33% on Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam

Also the game is f2p till Monday.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

*Steam Update:-*

Steam Halloween sale ended, updated the first post. Apart from CS:GO, 3 games of Tomb Raider for weekend sale:-

Toms Raider 15th Anniversary Sale

*GetGamesGo Update:-*

*getgamesgo.com/category/assassins-creed-sale

1) AC, AC II, AC Brotherhood (plus Deluxe editions) are 75% off.
2) AC Revelations (plus Gold edition) is 50% off.

Until Monday.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2012)

Great deal, Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City only for $12.49 for 24 hours:-

*Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - Buy and download on GamersGate*


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

CS go is cheapest at steam now.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys get Farie solitaire free for one week on steam. Just visit store page and click on install game and keep the copy permanently in your library. only for one week.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

*www.gamersgate.com/DD-SMB/super-meat-boy


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

Killing Floor full with all dlc on steam at USD 9.99
I bought the game only for USD 3.74. 
Great deal IMO.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2012)

*Battlefield 1942* free in Origin as a thanksgiving for Battlefield 3 Premium passing 2 million members. Just open Origin, go to Free Games, and add the game.

It's yesterday one more...


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 6, 2012)

HAWKEN closed beta giveaway... 

Hawken Closed Beta 2 Key Giveaway (November 8th) - MMOBomb.com


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> *Battlefield 1942* free in Origin as a thanksgiving for Battlefield 3 Premium passing 2 million members. Just open Origin, go to Free Games, and add the game.
> 
> It's yesterday one more...



It's free until March 1, 2013.Don't know what happens after that.


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2012)

I think, once you add a game it will stay forever. I have added some Shift DLC through a promo, also Sapphire Select Club's promo in Origin. They are still there. All you have to do is add the game before March 1, 2013.

Grand Theft Auto IV Complete Edition is $7.49 till Friday night:-

*Buy Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition*


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 7, 2012)

GTA IV+ Episodes from liberty City for 7.49 $ on steam.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

Steam sale of GTA IV will end tonight. So if someone is late or doesn't have/want Steam, here's where you have to go:-

*Grand Theft Auto IV: The Complete Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate

GTA Deals*

Use coupon code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S for the second link to reduce 25% more.  Unfortunately, they don't have the complete edition bundle. These deals extend till weekend.

======================================================================

Sleeping Dogs and all DLCs at 50% till weekend:-

*Sleeping Dogs Weekend 50% off*

Game is cheaper at Flipkart, but you can pick the DLCs here and redeem at Steam.

======================================================================

Also the excellent Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena is just $4.49 for another 18 hours at the time of writing:-

*Chronicles of Riddick Assault on Dark Athena - Buy and download on GamersGate*

======================================================================

Finally pick up Hitman Absolution Professional Edition dirt cheap here:-

*Hitman Absolution Professional Edition 40% off*


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Save 33% on Dark Souls™: Prepare To Die™ Edition on Steam

Bioshock 1 free at Gamefly. - India kaa pata nahi


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

Added the game. Opera Turbo did the job. Downloading.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2012)

^^
did you enter right card details as I think that site has some membership thingy of USD 15 per month. was it steam code?


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

Not Steam code. You need the GameFly client for downloading and (most Proabably) playing. And used a VCC of Entropay.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> Added the game. *Opera Turbo did the job.* Downloading.



Clever


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

Choose any 2 for just $10:-

Get Games - Get Loaded



> Alien vs Predator
> Just Cause 2
> Company of Heroes GOLD
> Jet Set Radio
> ...



All games can be redeemed at Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome offer I must say when they can be redeemed at steam also.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2012)

@skud : 
add Origin too because once in a blue moon(or on christmas or anniversary) they give games at such low prices that it would put steam sale games to shame

\


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

Think there's enough demand for Origin.  OK, I will update, but remember, most of their deals are US only, although well, you can get the benefit if you know what to do and how to do. 

I think I will add GameFly too, no harm.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 10, 2012)

Prototype 1 + 2 + Radnet DLC Pack (Steam keys) for sale on Amazon for $7.5 - Amazon.com: Prototype Pack [Download]: Video Games

Not going to last long though, maybe just for another hour.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ hey did you choose Mixed drm or Steam drm??


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ hey did you choose Mixed drm or Steam drm??



Steam DRM.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ yea got the steam version, amazing deal for $7.50 . now its back to $89.97, it was open for a short time.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bastion | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

This one is a must have.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

Already have through HIB.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 10, 2012)

GMG doesnt offer DLC's?Do they deliver at Indian address?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2012)

Some great deals for one week by GoG


> Fallout, MDK, Redneck Rampage and
> others may never be as cheap on
> GOG.com as they will be for the next
> seven days!


buy GOG.com Great Deals!


rock2702 said:


> GMG doesnt offer DLC's?Do they deliver at Indian address?


Anything you buy there is digital. Not a physical disk or anything. Anyways doesnt DLC's meaning ring a bell?[Downloadable Content]


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

lol.

Telltale Games 80% off - GOG.com


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Borderlands Game of the Year Edition PC Video Game | Buy Borderlands Game of the Year Edition for PC | Rent Borderlands Game of the Year Edition - www.gamefly.com

7.49$.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

Prototype pack (1,2 and DLC) for $9.99 Amazon


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

STALKER series 70% off at GamerGate. Stalker collection bundle is at $12.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Games in THQ Sale category from Get Games - Metro 2033 for 4.99$ - must have.

Amazon - Mass Effect 2 for 4$


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ thanks for that link, got Metro 2033 , a steal for that price....


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2012)

Earth 2160 *FREE* at GMG, 19 hours left:-

Earth 2160 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Fans of THQ's Darksiders II can get it 66% off at GG:-

Darksiders II Midweek


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Save 66% on Darksiders II on Steam

Save 80% on Super Meat Boy on Steam


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

Tropico 3 Gold Edition $6 for limited time at GOG, excellent game:-

Tropico 3 Gold Edition for download $5.99 - GOG.com


===========================================================


Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit @ $5.62 at GMG:-

Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit for $5.62

Use Coupon code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S to get the price.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 14, 2012)

darksiders II @ $16.99~ Rs 940, you can get the DVD for Rs 899


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

If you are of impatient type, 40 rupees doesn't matter much.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 14, 2012)

So if I buy Darksiders 2 from flipkart and buy the Season Pass DLC from gamersgate, shall I be able to play all the DLCs of the game? future DLCs also?


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

You can buy DS2 from FLipkart, game will be added to your Steam Account. You can buy the Season Pass from GG (right now ) - you will get a Steam code, which you can redeem at Steam. You can then purchase any other DLCs including future ones too.

Excellent guide to make Battlefield 1942 run smoothly on your ultra modern PC:-

Rage3D.com : Playing Battlefield 1942 in 2012 [ Introduction, resolution, FOV, AA ]

The game is still free at Origin, and will remain so until March 2013, after that... only EA knows. ::


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 15, 2012)

50% discount on select Star Wars titles - Gamefly.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2012)

Crusader Kings II for $10 this weekend at GamersGate & GMG. 25% off coupon ay GMG is still available btw. All DLCs are also at 75% off at both the portal. Also GamersGate has a Collection at $12.50, which includes the base game and 6 DLCs.

One of the best, if not the best, strategy game of this time. If you are looking for shiny graphics, glorious 3D battles like Total War series, then move on. But if strategy is what you are looking for, get this by all means.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Save 75% on Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition on Steam

Save 50% on Awesomenauts on Steam


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2012)

SWTOR is now free to play

Star Wars: The Old Republic

PS:Make this thread sticky


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazon.com: Tantalizing THQ Medley [Download]: Video Games


6 Games for 10$ : Amazon THQ Tantalizing Medley 

1. Homefront 

2. Metro 2033 

3. Red Faction Armageddon

4. Red Faction Guerrilla 

5. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl

6. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine


All games can be redeemed on steam.

Just bought it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a great weekend for strategy lovers; apart from Tropico 4 & Crusader Kings II, GOG is having a gala Strategy sale:-

*USSR Invades! War & Strategy Games 60% Off -GOG.com*

Highlights are Cossacks Anthology, American Conquest + Fight Back, Blitzkrieg & Blitzkrieg 2 Anthology, and a couple of RTS from Codemasters' stable, the SupComm like Perimeter and CoH like Soldiers: Heroes of World War II. You also get King's Bounty: The Legend & Cryostatis.

Also GameStop has this 3 game bundle for $5:-

*Paradox Strategy Bundle*



> Sengoku
> Pride of Nations
> Rise of Prussia



GMG has come up with quite a few good bundles, check here:-

*Bundles*


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bundles

Discount on various bundles like Batman,FEAR,Deus Ex etc etc.

GreenManGaming.

***************************************

FREE until 26 November - BioShock 2, Borderlands GOTY, Max Payne 1 + 2, Midnight Club 2

[Amazon] Burnout Paradise ultimate bundle + NFS hot pursuit at 80% off for a total of 7.99 

[Amazon] FIFA Soccer 13 $19.99 (50% OFF)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

Borderlands, Bioshock 2, Max Payne - Pack and Midnight Club 2 for free!
No Piracy stuff. The games are not redeemable on Steam though.

Borderlands
Bioshock 2
Max Payne
Midnight Club2


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Great find Piyush. I have found a German portal where you can get 10 games for free, will post the details once I'm back home.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can these games be linked to steam?I mean r we getting free steam codes?

Also is there a way to play games via steam offline?


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

No steam!


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't see any of them for free! Can you please see whether they are working anymore or not?



Piyush said:


> Borderlands, Bioshock 2, Max Payne - Pack and Midnight Club 2 for free!
> No Piracy stuff. The games are not redeemable on Steam though.
> 
> Borderlands
> ...




Can't see any of them for free! Can you please see whether they are working anymore or not?


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

May be the deal is over.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2012)

I think they stopped the deal due to huge load on the site or all the serial in their stock are finished. Morning I tried to purchase, added them to cart, but the site was not allowing me to create account so that I can checkout.

After sometime it was showing Site under maintenance. Now everything gone


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea.. may be the deal is over
It was working in early morning
Got myself Bioshock 2 already

May be the number of downloads were limited which we were not aware of


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah...



> yeah, read the small letters
> 
> Buy this game before the 26/11/2012 and GET 100% OFF! *
> 
> * While serial numbers supplies last


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

@Skud
were you talking about this?

McGame.com - Spiele online kaufen, Spiele downloaden - Einfach, sicher, schnell, immer


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Yupee. So here's what you need to do to get 10 games free:-

1) Visit this link:- McGame.com - Spiele online kaufen, Spiele downloaden - Einfach, sicher, schnell, immer. There are 10 games free, but every account is eligible for only a single free game. And it needs to be a new account. You can get all the games using a single email ID though, more on this latter. Here's the list of the games:-



> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
> Prince of Persia: The Warrior Within
> Silent Hunter 4 Gold Edition
> Heroes of Might and Magic V - Gold Edition
> ...



2) Now click on the game you want, in the next page click on the Green "Gratis downloaden" button, on the next page, you will be prompted to create a new account. Verify your account. Wait for a link to be sent to your email ID, click on that, and you will forwarded to the page from where you can download the game. Check if the game required any serial numbers, save the same. Now download the 199KB installer, which will help you to download the whole game. Remember, unlike GamersGate's installer, this one doesn't support resume, so if interrupted then you have to download the game from the beginning. You can just download the installer and save it to download the actual game later.

3) So now you have one game, and you want more, but doesn't want to create 9 other email IDs? Help is here:-

Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Free game download choose one from ten



> What you have to do is actually create your account after clicking the download button while logged out.
> 
> Theoretically, you can get every game on the same email address.
> 
> ...



Although the post says activation codes are sent to your email, in my case I didn't get one, so you need to save the serial numbers while downloading the game installer.

Enjoy your free lunch!!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Although the post says activation codes are sent to your email, in my case I didn't get one, so you need to save the serial numbers while downloading the game installer.
> 
> Enjoy your free lunch!!!



activation codes arent sent to the email account
they are rather stored on your mcgame account
open your account there
the next button to the right of "DASHBOARD" will have the serial

One more thing
games arent steam-able

got myself a copy of Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

I know, but who want to log in every time, better to store offline. 

Have you downloaded the complete game?

I know, but who want to log in every time, better to store offline. 

Have you downloaded the complete game?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

yea got splinter cell


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

These games are DRM free, you can install in any number of PCs as you want. That's a bonus I would say.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazon.com: PAYDAY The Heist [Download]: Video Games

4.99$


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

@ $5.99, use coupon code GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R.

Gamersgate's Thanksgiving Sale has started, go to the offers page for further details. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine, Victoria 2, Serious Sam 3: BFE & Men of War Gold Edition on the chopping block for another 5 hours.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 20, 2012)

Got splinter cell from Mcgame..Thanks skud ..and undoubtedly tht DRM free is one hell of a Bonus


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

@skud I signed up and wanted to get Driver. Got error in German"you can't access this page as member"

Now what  ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

I have seen this error while using rediffmail id. Are you using Gmail ID?


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @skud I signed up and wanted to get Driver. Got error in German"you can't access this page as member"
> 
> Now what  ?


You shouldn't register before selecting your game. Here how you should do it:
1) Go to this link McGame.com - Spiele online kaufen, Spiele downloaden - Einfach, sicher, schnell, immer
2)Select your game and click on "gratis Download" or something like that.
3)You will now be prompted to your registration window. Register there.
4) Open your email inbox and activate your account. Now complete the remaining formalities.
5) Now you should be able to see a link to your game in your email inbox.


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

You are right, only new accounts are eligible for this promo, so you shouldn't make an account beforehand. I have edited my earlier post. Thanks a lot Rohit.

*Assassin's Creed Complete Collection Bundle @ $44.00*



> Assassin's Creed (PC)
> Assassin's Creed 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (Mac)
> Assassin's Creed 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (PC)
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Deluxe Edition (PC)
> ...



Here's the rest of the bundle available at GG during thanksgiving:-

*Thanks Bundle*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally got my game from that website . Thanks Skud 
Had to use a hotmail account instead of Gmail.


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

You are welcome buddy. 

Sleeping Dogs: Limited Edition at $13.60 until Wednesday 11:00 UTC (use coupon code GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R):-

*Sleeping Dogs: Limited Edition*


Game includes the following bonus content:-



> *George St. Pierre (GSP) content:*
> 
> GSP’s signature “flying punch”
> 
> ...



GOG's Pick 5, Pay 10 bundle, week long celebration of thanksgiving:-

*Pick 5 & Pay $10*

Some of the best games from their catalogue:-



> Resonance
> Botanicula
> To The Moon
> Gemini Rue
> ...



Too bad the original Alan Wake is not part of the collection, and bundle collectors will already be having most of the games (DRM Free too). But for the rest, this is an excellent opportunity to get some quality games at dirt cheap price.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 21, 2012)

[GOG] Pick 5 Pay $10 Promo: select your own 5 games and pay $2 each

Game list:
Resonance
Botanicula
To The Moon
Gemini Rue
Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Blackwell Bundle
Torchlight
Uplink: Hacker Elite (otherwise known simply as "Uplink")
Geneforge 1-5
Machinarium: Collector's Edition
Spacechem
Defcon
Trine
Symphony
Darwinia
Mutant Mudds
Anomaly Warzone Earth
Multiwinia
Unmechanical
The Ball
All DRM-free and with various extras, as usual with GOG.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice deal for $10. Have kept my eyes on a few games from long time that I couldn't get(from old Indie Bundles)
I actually might make a purchase soon


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 21, 2012)

Gemni Rue, Torchlight, Trine, Alan Wake, Anamoly Warzone. Go pick em. don't thank me now.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

You have 24 hours to grab Deus Coolection @ $11.24

Deus Ex Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

Many games on sale at Amazon. In guess not too late to post it.

Read this  Amazon Thanksgiving Deals


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 21, 2012)

Starcraft 2 digital version for 20$. On sale now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2012)

GOG are running some tests to benchmark their content servers. If you participate in their speed test you get a chance to win a free copy of Realms of Arkania 3.

Help us improve your download speeds (and win a FREE game!) - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com



> Basically we're trying to gather as many unique samples as possible. Different ISPs / cities / countries is what we're looking for in the first place, so if you can ask your friends to do the test as well, it would be most appreciated (btw, only logged in users get a chance to win the game



---gog team


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> GOG are running some tests to benchmark their content servers. If you participate in their speed test you get a chance to win a free copy of Realms of Arkania 3.
> 
> ---gog team



a game from 1996 for free  
anyways aleast to help the gog team. let's do it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> a game from 1996 for free
> anyways at least to help the gog team. let's do it.



hehe I didnt know that its that much old

If the 3rd installment of the game was from 1996, then I wonder when was the first game in the series launched


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Starcraft 2 digital version for 20$. On sale now.



Where?

*Book of Unwritten Tales, The for download $9.99 - GOG.com* for $10, point-and-click lovers, go grab it.



Piyush said:


> GOG are running some tests to benchmark their content servers. If you participate in their speed test you get a chance to win a free copy of Realms of Arkania 3.
> 
> Help us improve your download speeds (and win a FREE game!) - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com
> 
> ...





Digital Fragger said:


> a game from 1996 for free
> anyways aleast to help the gog team. let's do it.




Got the first 2 parts from an earlier survey.  Yet to play. The first game was from 1994.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where?



I think on battle.net. Dont have access to battlenet now.
Also Diablo 3 is there

Edit: I think it is 20 € off. Is it really available at 20$


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Digital Fragger said:
> 
> 
> > Starcraft 2 digital version for 20$. On sale now.
> ...



sorry forgot to mention. Blizzard Store. 
Anyways Blizzard games are sold only on Blizzard store.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

Test completed. Realms of Arkania 3 redeemed.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 21, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> I think on battle.net. Dont have access to battlenet now.
> Also Diablo 3 is there
> 
> Edit: I think it is 20 € off. Is it really available at 20$



Yup, on sale for 19.99$ as of now. 
and D3 is on sale for 39.99$.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings @$8.16* at GMG. Use coupon code GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R to get the price.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Test completed. Realms of Arkania 3 redeemed.



my 3rd try in 3 hrs. Didn't get one yet.

EDIT:OK got one in 4th try


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

May be because I am an old member. 

Get a free puzzle game, if you want:-

*Get a free copy of Sandra Fleming Chronicles - Crystal Skulls*

The loot called Steam Autumn Sale has started.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 22, 2012)

^yep steam autumn sales have started, what games do you guys think are worth Buying?? I got Limbo, wondering what else to get


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 22, 2012)

*Autumn sale friendly advice *​
for those who are new to steam sales -
Never tempt for a deal.
i know this is hard when it comes to steam sale, but have self control. NEVER buy anything that isn't a daily deal till the last day.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 22, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> *Autumn sale friendly advice *​
> for those who are new to steam sales -
> Never tempt for a deal.
> i know this is hard when it comes to steam sale, but have self control. NEVER buy anything that isn't a daily deal till the last day.


why so??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> why so??



discounts are maximum during daily deal or flash sales. 
say you buy civilization 5 today 66% off, and tomorrow it  is on daily for 75%. you'll regret your purchase then. even if a particular game is not kept on daily or flash you can still buy it on last day since every game is kept on sale for entire sale period.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 22, 2012)

^ thanks for the advice

never noticed the changes in % off


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Here's my take: if something's is going at 75%, grab it. Generally that's the maximum discount Steam gives, for newer (say released within 6 months) games wait for daily deals. Generally it never goes beyond 50%.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Here's my take: if something's is going at 75%, grab it. Generally that's the maximum discount Steam gives, for newer (say released within 6 months) games wait for daily deals. Generally it never goes beyond 50%.



yup. 75% off is at max we can expect for most of the titles. very rarely few titles will be more than 75%. Train Simulator will be 90% for sure, as if anyone is going to buy it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

The best time waster money can buy I would say. And who doesn't love to drive a train?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 22, 2012)

Offtopic:Can i use visa/mastercard debit cards to purchase games on steam?I dont have a credit card or paypal account.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 22, 2012)

^Which Bank's card are you using? Check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not working with sbi visa or pnb master card.  Its saying"Your purchase has not been completed.Your credit card information has been declined by your credit card company".


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

^^

I think their 3DSC service isn't properly implemented. Read the thread posted by Arijit. 
See if your card works on a site that has billing in INR.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 22, 2012)

^^use entropay, very few debit cards work with credit card payments. create an entropay account and use it like a normal credit card (there will be a small fee)


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 22, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> discounts are maximum during daily deal or flash sales.
> say you buy civilization 5 today 66% off, and tomorrow it  is on daily for 75%. you'll regret your purchase then. even if a particular game is not kept on daily or flash you can still buy it on last day since every game is kept on sale for entire sale period.



Steam's schedule is below. Daily deals seem to last 48 hours, flash deals last 12.


DealGMTESTPSTDaily18:001pm	10amFlash22:00	5pm	2pmFlash	04:00	11pm	8pmFlash10:00	5am	2amFlash16:00	11am	8am

One more thing, incase you missed a flash or daily deal, they might repeat.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 22, 2012)

RAGE for $4.99, seems like a good deal......


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

GG's today's deal:-

Just Cause 2 Complete Edition @ $6.25
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY @ $5

GMG's today's deal:-

*Max Payne 3 @ $12*
Secret Files 3 @ $12
Death Rally @ $2

As usual, use coupon code GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R to get the prices at GMG.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 22, 2012)

Max Payne 3 @ $12(PC Download), in  flipkart it is 699(DVD) Is it not better to get from flipkart?

I also saw in max cases, the game price after the discount is becoming same as on flipkart. I just want to know whats the benefit of getting the games from those sites? Just a noob question.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2012)

not sure if it is correct section , but far cry 3 is available for rs 900 with poster and dlc till 25 november ( preorder) on game4u .


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

Of course the right section, this thread is meant for all kind of PC Games (download/disc) deals. Thanks a lot. 

Also The Lost Expeditions Edition looks good @ 1170/-


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 22, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Max Payne 3 @ $12(PC Download), in  flipkart it is 699(DVD) Is it not better to get from flipkart?
> 
> I also saw in max cases, the game price after the discount is becoming same as on flipkart. I just want to know whats the benefit of getting the games from those sites? Just a noob question.



yup, we are lucky to have subsidized retail prices. but not all games are available on retail especially indies. like tell me where can you buy dungeon defenders, killing floor etc.

also not all retail games can be tied to an online account like steam, which for some people is a must. 

but yes better check the retail prices before jumping on a sale.



and guys here are some games that are extremely discounted on steam, 90% ftw

90% Off Bad Rats: The Rats' Revenge - $0.49 Perimeter... - justpaste.it


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Max Payne 3 @ $12(PC Download), in  flipkart it is 699(DVD) Is it not better to get from flipkart?
> 
> I also saw in max cases, the game price after the discount is becoming same as on flipkart. I just want to know whats the benefit of getting the games from those sites? Just a noob question.




I have already mentioned in the first post to cross check with retail stores to see which one is cheaper. If the price difference is negligible, buying a download is quicker and you can start playing the game early. Also not all games are available cheaper in retail. Dishonored is an example (even Hitman iirc), you can get it right now at GameStop download service for lesser than retail price. Some games are simply not available also.

BTW, anyone knows about the Download service of Games4U?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Many games on sale at Amazon. In guess not too late to post it.
> 
> Read this  Amazon Thanksgiving Deals



Umm?But that link doesn't show any deals


----------



## dan4u (Nov 22, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Max Payne 3 @ $12(PC Download), in  flipkart it is 699(DVD) Is it not better to get from flipkart?



yep, its better to get from flipkart. not just because of the price, but because its a huge game (3 DVD's). downloading it would take quite some time (unless you have a fast connection).


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2012)

[GMG] Skyrim $22.5 with GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q

[AMAZON] GTA IV Complete + La Noire Complete + GTA San Andreas $14.99


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

Dishonored is also $22.5 at GMG with the same coupon code.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2012)

Argh..can get Fallout NV for $5 on GMG but I am not sure, I can access the Ultimate Edition Content from steam..

If i add the game to my steam account, can I upgrade it to Ultimate Edition later? 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

Fallout NV isn't available in India via Steam. Forum member Faun got it into his account after some one bought the game for him and "gifted" him.

If you get a key from GMG I'm not completely sure if you can activate from steam(as even keys have region restrictions)

Would recommend you to ask GMG support.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

Can this be done? 

You make a separate Steam account, set the country you are currently living in as USA, redeem key at this account, and then gift the game to your original account.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm?But that link doesn't show any deals


this Amazon's huge game sale for this week (Thanksgiving week) - AnandTech Forums


Skud said:


> Can this be done?
> 
> You make a separate Steam account, set the country you are currently living in as USA, redeem key at this account, and then gift the game to your original account.



May be very possible that even the IP is checked. you may try though


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

Proxy!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Proxy!



VPN is needed to activate. Google for some info. there are many sites that sell regional keys for less and ask to use a VPN.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2012)

FNV keys are region-free, I am worried about the Ultimate Edition upgrade, which I think won't do. sigh, will wait for a steam sale and ask some1 to trade with me..

GMG is awesome btw, 25% off coupons + $2 credit = win


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY + Arkham City -80% $9.99 
Amazon.com: Batman Arkham Action Pack [Download]: Video Games

Battlefield 3 Premium @ $30
Amazon.com: Battlefield 3: Premium Edition [Download]: Video Games


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Proxy!



Risky.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Help!!. When buying from amazon after entering card details, it is asking for billing address, and there only US states are listed in the dropdowns. No dropdown for country etc.

Even I am selecting US state and giving PIN for that state. it is not allowing me to proceed further. Please help what to do.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

^^
Not any pin give proper pin and state. Can you post a screenshot of it?

I too have faced situations like this before and well entering state name and a PIN of that state helped.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

I was giving wrong Pin codes with respect to the state. Now gave Cupertino's address, and it worked.

But I wonder about the security of amazon. It did only asked for Card Number , Name , and Date of expiry. These three are easily access-able. If Someone get to know any one's card number, thats enough . No 3D-Secure, even no vbv? Is this a fault of Amazon? or the Bank ?
Also my card is not debited yet.

And yes the games are on my Library with product code.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2012)

You have to enter proper US address, not the street but the city/town, pin and state.

Anyway, I got Skyrim from GMG..set me back by $20


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 23, 2012)

Do not use Proxy with Steam. If you have more than 200 games you risk losing all of them.

As for the Max Payne 3 question.I would recommend buying from Steam simply because you have a digital copy that is yours forever. Steam is no hassles whatsoever. I agree that you need High Speed Internet but I have a 10MB/s line in Mumbai so if you have the speed I would definitely recommend Steam.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

GMG's latest update:-

*Up to 75% off


Up to 50% off


Bundles*


Use voucher code *GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q* for further 25% discount, not applicable to bundles and specific games.

GetLoaded is live, choose any 2 games for $15:-

*GET LOADED 72 HOUR OFFER*



> Spec Ops: The Line
> LEGO Batman 2
> Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings
> Warhammer 40k Space Marine
> ...



Cheapest way to grab the whole Civ V!


----------



## dan4u (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ Great deal, but would you consider spec ops over civ V: Gods and kings??


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends. If you own none of the games, then Civ V & Sam 3 are the best of this bundle. And you can pick all the games for $30.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 23, 2012)

Its actually any 2 games for 15$,not 10$.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn! Changed the previous post. Why I was seeing it $10 all this time?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 24, 2012)

civ v gods and kings is gone , was gonna buy both today......I didn't know games would change in the 72 hours


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hope we get some latest games for free  as it  is almost christmas


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> civ v gods and kings is gone , was gonna buy both today......I didn't know games would change in the 72 hours




Most probably they have run out of keys. Bad!!!

If you are only looking for Gods & Kings, then you can get it at $7.5 from Amazon.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Most probably they have run out of keys. Bad!!!
> 
> If you are only looking for Gods & Kings, then you can get it at $7.5 from Amazon.



I got them both for $15 .. I added them to my cart yesterday, and today they were still there , I checked out and it was successful  .... a loop hole maybe?


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

You are lucky. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 24, 2012)

got painkiller hell & damnation...awesome but cant pass level 4 without the cheats....and the funny thing is no cheat is available right now..!!

mafia 2 is installed but cant find a working crack or patch file to play it..!!! max pax payne 3 is working great..!!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

No piracy talk.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2012)

Best deals so far:

Bad Rats: The Rats' Revenge - 90% off
Zeno Clash - 90% off
Toki Tori - 90% off
Puzzle Kingdoms - 90% off

Ghost Master - 85% off

Commandos Collection - 80% off
Jack Keane - 80% off
Star Ruler - 80% off
Droplitz - 80% off
NightSky - 80% off
Broken Sword Trilogy/individual games - 80% off
Dark Fall: Lost Souls - 80% off
Tiny Troopers - 80% off
Jagged Alliance 2 GOLD - 80% off
Caster - 80% off
The Cursed Crusade - 80% off

Max Payne bundle - 75% off
Analogue: A Hate Story - 75% off
Pendulo Studios Pack/games - 75% off
Sherlock Holmes collection/games - 75% off
Rock of Ages - 76% off
Serious Sam 3: BFE and DLC - 75% off
Serious Sam Complete Pack - 75% off
Eufloria - 75% off
Deathspank: the Baconing and DLC - 75% off
The Void - 75% off
Dungeons Gold - 75% off
Runespell: Overture - 75% off
Greed Corp - 75% off
Choplifter HD - 75% off
Dead Horde - 75% off
Introversion Complete Pack - 75% off
Dungeons of Dredmor and DLC - 75% off
Defense Grid and DLC - 75% off
Detour - 75% off
Cargo Commander - 75% off
Game of Thrones bundle - 75% off
English Country Tune - 75% off
Offspring Fling - 75% off
Colour Bind - 75% off
Mayhem Intergalactic - 75% off
Critter Crunch - 75% off
Legend of Fae - 75% off
Magnetis - 75% off
Rotastic - 75% off
Blood Bowl: Legendary Edition - 75% off
Silverfall Complete - 75% off
And Yet it Moves - 75% off
Two Worlds Epic Edition - 75% off
Haunted: Hell's Reach - 75% off
Tropico 3 Steam Special Edition - 75% off
Section 8: Prejudice - 75% off
Kung Fu Strike: The Warrior's Rise - 75% off
Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords - 75% off
Tidalis - 75% off
Waveform - 75% off
The Witcher: EE Director's Cut - 75% off
Zombie Driver HD - 75% off
Patricians and Merchants pack - 75% off
Grand Ages: Rome GOLD - 75% off
Digital Combat Simulator: Black Shark - 75% off
Puzzle Dimension - 75% off
Puzzle Indie Pack - 75% off
Action Indie Pack - 75% off
Tommy Tronic - 75% off
Darksiders - 75% off
SkyDrift - 75% off
Bang Bang Racing - 75% off
Elizabeth Find M.D.: Diagnosis Mystery Season 2 - 75% off
Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood - 75% off
Alpha Prime - 75% off
Unstoppable Gorg - 75% off
Garshasp: Temple of the Dragon - 75% off
Bullet Candy - 75% off
Turba - 75% off
Disciples 3 - 75% off
Trapped Dead - 75% off
Jolly Rover - 75% off
Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortals - 75% off
Your Doodles Are Bugged! - 75% off
Saira - 75% off
The Bard's Tale - 75% off
The First Templar - 75% off
All Zombies Must Die! Bundle - 75% off


The Ankh Pack - 70% off
ARES Extinction Agenda - 70% off
Flatout Complete Pack - 70% off

SPAZ - 66% off
Home - 66% off
They Bleed Pixels - 66% off
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack - 65% off

Adam's Venture Complete Pack - 60% off
Emerald City Confidential - 60% off
Containment: The Zombie Puzzler - 60% off
Cubemen - 60% off
Noitu Love 2 - 60% off
The Witcher 2 - 60% off
Blocks That Matter - 60% off
DCS A-10 Warthog - 60% off

Jet Set Radio - 50% off
Game of Thrones RPG - 50% off
Street Fighter X Tekken - 50% off
Check Vs. Mate - 50% off
Hell Yeah!  Wrath of the Dead Rabbit - 50% off
Unmechanical - 50% off
Endless Space - 50% off
SpaceChem - 50% off
Saints Row The Third and DLC - 50% off
eXceed Collection/Games - 50% off
Gundemonium Collection/Games - 50% off
Mafia 2 - 50% off
Deponia - 50% off
Edna and Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes - 50% off
Ys Origin - 50% off
Ys The Oath in Felghana - 50% off
Unity of Command: Stalingrad Mission - 50% off
Spec Ops: The Line - 50% off
Armed and Dangerous - 50% off
Sam and Max - 50% off
Freedom Force Pack - 50% off
Fairy Bloom Freesia - 50% off
Ether Vapor Remaster - 50% off
Satazius - 50% off
Blades of Time - 50% off

Doom 3 pack (not BFG edition) - 40% off
Drakensang series - 40% to 75% off
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - 40% off
Fallout 3 GOTY - 40% off
Take On Helicopters Bundle - 40% off

GRID - 33% off

Borderlands 2 - 25% off

*source: steam forums
give thanks to this guy: deals*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 24, 2012)

guys any one let me know a very good deal on XCOM except that $33 because it costs less in flipkart than that $33.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

Toki Tori only USD .5!!!!!
Will get for sure.


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys any one let me know a very good deal on XCOM except that $33 because it costs less in flipkart than that $33.




You have already answered your question.  The best deal you will get online is $25 when Steam decides to put it at 50%. Even that I think is costlier than Flipkart.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2012)

Hitman: Sniper Challenge for free

Free Hitman: Sniper Challenge key for signing up on Square Enix network website (available until Dec 14) : GameDeals

But there's somewhere a text stating that the code isnt redeemable between 8pm-6am GMT due to German protection laws or something.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Hitman: Sniper Challenge for free
> 
> Free Hitman: Sniper Challenge key for signing up on Square Enix network website (available until Dec 14) : GameDeals
> 
> But there's somewhere a text stating that the code isnt redeemable between 8pm-6am GMT due to German protection laws or something.



It's region restricted probably. Had activated a Japanese key from the website, after download was done I couldn't launch as it wasn't in my region. Won't make same mistake again lol


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> You have already answered your question.  The best deal you will get online is $25 when Steam decides to put it at 50%. Even that I think is costlier than Flipkart.



but in flipkart it is out of stock.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> It's region restricted probably. Had activated a Japanese key from the website, after download was done I couldn't launch as it wasn't in my region. Won't make same mistake again lol



no region restrictions
though only those who have pre-ordered/ordered Absolution can only awail this offer successfully as this content is like an addon to the base game


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> no region restrictions
> though only those who have pre-ordered/ordered Absolution can only awail this offer successfully as this content is like an addon to the base game



I didnt preorder Absolution. Thing is I started downloading a week after activating and when I clicked play I got message that its not available in my region. Usually the keys themselves are region locked but in my case it was locked afterwards. Promptly contacted Steam support and got it removed from my account


----------



## thinkjamil (Nov 25, 2012)

Is Borderlands 2 : season pass 2 available outside steam? link?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I didnt preorder Absolution. Thing is I started downloading a week after activating and when I clicked play I got message that its not available in my region. Usually the keys themselves are region locked but in my case it was locked afterwards. Promptly contacted Steam support and got it removed from my account



Same for me also. Got a key from a japanese site, and when i tried to activate it in steam, it said not for your region.
Dont know if it will work..

L.A.Noire @ $3.74... 2 hours left. Steam sale


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

Is LA Noire good? Or just another Mafia/GTA clone?


*Prince of Persia Complete Pack - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $14.99 for 24 hours*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

LA Noire is quite different and hard game. Some say its too hard and complex. Detective based game.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Is LA Noire good? Or just another Mafia/GTA clone?



IIRC, you recently completed Testaments of Sherlock Holmes
You'd find this much better imho.


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

And what those DLCs do - just some silly weapons, characters or some extra quest?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

^^That I don't know


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes is basically a point-and-click adventure, but this afaik is more of an action adventure sort of game.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Sherlock Holmes is basically a point-and-click adventure, but this afaik is more of an action adventure sort of game.



yea...its kinda free roam which requires good observation skills along with encounters in between


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

Quantum Conundrum with OST & both the DLCs only $5 at Steam.

Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings back in getloadedgo.com. Few hours left, so act fast.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally. I have got Just Cause 2 on Steam. Had traded with a random guy who sent me a PM on another forum. 
can't wait to play it


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

*Amazon.com: Kingdoms of Amalur Complete Bundle [Download]: Video Games @ $12*


----------



## dan4u (Nov 26, 2012)

^^ would Kingdoms of Amalur be good for a first Time RPG player?? or is Witcher 2 better?


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2012)

Got Arkham City GOTY for $7.49 from steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> Got Arkham City *GOTY* for $7.49 from steam.



Goty?? or the normal edition?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Bought Toki Tori atlast 


arijitsinha said:


> Goty?? or the normal edition?



GOTY. Rs.420 appx


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

News - Announcement: GOG.com Now Supports Windows 8 Officially! - GOG.com

Almost 90% games are covered.

*Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package @ ~ Rs 700*


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2012)

Alan Wake Franchise for $9.99 on steam
Save 75% on Alan Wake Franchise on Steam

The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition for $7.49 on steam
Save 75% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Alan Wake Franchise for $9.99 on steam
> Save 75% on Alan Wake Franchise on Steam
> 
> The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition for $7.49 on steam
> Save 75% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam



Sad for me,i got witcher 2 for 15$ 3 days back.


----------



## MuraliUtd (Nov 27, 2012)

Counter-Strike Complete for $9.99 Steam
Save 67% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

*Batman Arkham Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $13.49*

Both the Batman games, non-Steam version.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2012)

I would suggest to buy from Amazon. They are giving $5 credit for every purchase(even it is $1 or $2) , by which you can buy some editorial choice games after 1st January. Got the 3 DLC's for Batman AC($5 total) and $15 amazon credit 

EDIT: These credits are not stakable. 



thetechfreak said:


> GOTY. Rs.420 appx



If it is GOTY, then a good deal. I bought Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY and Arkham City(Non GOTY) at $9.99


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> *Batman Arkham Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $13.49*
> 
> Both the Batman games, non-Steam version.



great deals but no steam


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

I prefer that.  Particularly Steam + GFWL is a no go.

GamersGate's month-long holiday sale started. Some offers of thanksgiving have been continued. And this is also the time to utilize unarguably GG's biggest draw, *4 for 3*. You purchase 04 games, pay for 03 games only and get the cheapest one (obviously) for free. So choose wisely.

*www.greenmangaming.com/s/in/en/pc/games/strategy/total-war-shogun-2-fall-of-the-samurai/ @ $5.61. Use the 25% off coupon code to get the price.

*www.gamersgate.com/DD-QCSP/quantum-conundrum-season-pass @ $6.00


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can we indian buy games from steam from debit cards?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Can we indian buy games from steam from debit cards?



 if we couldn't have, why would we discuss about the deals so much.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Download Our Game Pay If You Want


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh dear. THQ in trouble I guess.

THQ Humble Bundle?


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess they have aptly named their upcoming titles:- Company of Heroes 2 and then Metro *Last Light.*


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2012)

so dollars will be converted directly or have to pay some tax or something?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> so dollars will be converted directly or have to pay some tax or something?



pay what you see... no hidden taxes


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> pay what you see... no hidden taxes



ok thx


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2012)

^^but not all debit cards work. Credit Card works for sure.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Not all CC too, VbV is screwing up things.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Oh dear. THQ in trouble I guess.
> 
> THQ Humble Bundle?


One of the comment in that thread:



> xarabas (1 week ago)
> THQ is going down faster than 5$ whore in Thailand


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2012)

MuraliUtd said:


> Counter-Strike Complete for $9.99 Steam
> Save 67% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam



Hey guys, I'm new to Steam and I'm interested in CS complete collection which would be my first purchase.
Pls advice if this is a good deal to go for or should I wait as suggested in one of the previous posts. (not to be tempted by autumn sale )
Deal expires in 5 hours.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 28, 2012)

007 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to Steam and I'm interested in CS complete collection which would be my first purchase.
> Pls advice if this is a good deal to go for or should I wait as suggested in one of the previous posts. (not to be tempted by autumn sale )
> Deal expires in 5 hours.



its your call, $9.99 is not a bad deal. then again it might or might not go on sale for lower during Christmas....


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

007 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to Steam and I'm interested in CS complete collection which would be my first purchase.
> Pls advice if this is a good deal to go for or should I wait as suggested in one of the previous posts. (not to be tempted by autumn sale )
> Deal expires in 5 hours.



Might get max 75% in any case it wont go much lower. The current deal is great imo.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Grab Bridge Constructor for Free:-

Steam Community :: Discussions



> Expressing their frustration at not getting into the Greenlight top 100, the company (Headup Games) have suggested that people might like to vote them up in exchange for getting the game entirely for no pennies (and DRM free).


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Carmageddon Max Pack for download $3.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2012)

Binary Domain at $7.5 at GMG; as usual, use the 25% coupon code to get the price:-

Binary Domain | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Binary Domain at $7.5 at GMG; as usual, use the 25% coupon code to get the price:-

*www.greenmangaming.com/s/in/en/pc/games/action/binary-domain/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

anyone getting these?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Save 66% on Unreal Tournament 3 Black on Steam


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> anyone getting these?



Except metro 2033 and saints row,none of the games interest me.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

OMG Humble THQ bundle !!!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 30, 2012)

What is this bundle? I didnot get when last time I opened. Each game $5 or all the game? And when it gonna open?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

All the game for as low as 1$.If u pay more than the average donation you can get Saints row the third too.So its basically 6 games for 6$,with 5.7$ being the average.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

Got the bundle.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

^^Same here


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2012)

How and where do I get the Humble bundle?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Humble Bundle


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Humble Bundle



Thanks. I see no option for any kind of card payment. I don't have paypal


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Thanks. I see no option for any kind of card payment. I don't have paypal



Pay with Google Wallet, you can use Debit / Credit Card there on Google Wallet.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

How much is required to save THQ? Almost $2 million has been raised.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 30, 2012)

Humble bundle !!!!!!!!! if I'd waited a week for this I could have saved $9.99 , I got darksiders and metro 2033 for $4.99 each during steam autumn sale last week, I already got saints row about 8 months back (flipkart). now wondering if I should get the bundle just for two games (red faction and company of hero's)......hmmmm


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2012)

WTF! How is this even possible ? HIB dishing out a non-indie bundle ?


----------



## 007 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got it.  Thanks for sharing the deal guys.


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 30, 2012)

can anyone brief me how to buy from steam with our debit cards or is it even possible with ruppees


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2012)

The current THQ bundle is too good to miss. Didn't have any of the games. Bought it finally. Yeah I "Beat the Average"

paid USD 6.50.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

Congos. Too bad the only games missing from my collection are Tales of Valor, Red Faction & Saints Row.

Congos. Too bad the only games missing from my collection are Tales of Valor, Red Faction & Saints Row.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 30, 2012)

too bad. no cc now. anyone by chance want dead space gift on steam for the bta bundle?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> How much is required to save THQ? Almost $2 million has been raised.



yup
$2 mn crossed but its divided into 3 directions

I'm only making a guess that THQ will get at least 1mn from the current figures


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

Someone please confirm whether they are giving separate keys or a single bundle key.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

1 for saints row and 1 for all others.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

And if you have the mentioned game form the pack already in your steam, then you won't be getting an extra copy


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

I know, that's why asking.


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 30, 2012)

Superb bundle!
Thanks for sharing guys...


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

*Get Loaded SEGA* buy any 02 for $15 or all 06 for $30 72 hours deal



> Shogun: Total War 2
> Jet Set Radio
> Aliens vs Predator
> Binary Domain
> ...




All games are Steam redeemable.


*Other Weekend Deals:-*

*GetGamesGo*

*getgamesgo.com/category/stealth-sale

Thief Complete Collection @ $8.24 (non-Steam)

Commandos, Death to Spies, Deus Ex & Hitman series (apart from Absolution), Alpha Protocol at 75% off


*GOG*

*www.gog.com/news/weekend_promo_nordic_games


*GamersGate*

Penumbra Collection @ $5 (Daily Deal)

Heroes of Might & Magiv V Gold @ $7.5 (Daily Deal)

Prince of Persia series 75% off

Far Cry 1+2 Fortune's Edition @ $5 (individual games at $3)

Settlers 7 Deluxe Gold Edition @ $9

Quantum Conundrum Season Pass @ $6

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (Loyalty Edition) @ $3.9


*GMG* has a whole lot of older/semi-older titles on sale.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Thief collection was somewhat cheaper sometime back on Steam. The Sega bundle and other deals seem so pale compared to the THQ Indie bundle suddenly. Really hope the situation improves for those guys.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

That's how HIB pampers.  BTW, there's a storm brewing at HIB's Google+ page over the bundle. Quite a few users have donated the whole amount to charity in protest of DRM-laden, Windows only bundle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2012)

^^
Interesting. Still Steam DRM is the least we can ask. Its a great client overall. Also I dont think Humble can provide hosting for drm free like they usually do for Indie Bundles.The huge size makes things hard for them.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

Size doesn't matter, THQ won't allow DRM free I guess. Also Linux & Mac version are out of question. I was personally shocked initially, but given THQ's current situation, may be a good option for them to grab a few easy bucks. I just hope they will throw in the entire Stalker series next week. 



dan4u said:


> Humble bundle !!!!!!!!! if I'd waited a week for this I could have saved $9.99 , I got darksiders and metro 2033 for $4.99 each during steam autumn sale last week, I already got saints row about 8 months back (flipkart). now wondering if I should get the bundle just for two games (red faction and company of hero's)......hmmmm




$1 for CoH series, particularly the first 02 games, will more than make up for the excess you have paid.  Plus, you will get some OST too.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

Paid 6$ for the bundle.My internet connection allows 10gb at 4mbps and 512 kbps unlimited thereafter.Resets 1st of every month.Keeping this in mind which one game should i download and play as it will be downloaded within a day?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

@Rock2702
Metro 2033 and Darksiders would be my suggestion


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> @Rock2702
> Metro 2033 and Darksiders would be my suggestion



Didn't  like darksiders 2.Metro 2033 or saints row?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

Metro 2033


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Didn't  like darksiders 2.Metro 2033 or saints row?



Your RIG ??


----------



## dan4u (Nov 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> $1 for CoH series, particularly the first 02 games, will more than make up for the excess you have paid.  Plus, you will get some OST too.



yea, CoH is one awesome game it seems, and I forgot about the OST, so not a bad deal for $1, trying to see the bright side of it


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

First download a couple of CoH games. Keep on playing while the rest are being downloaded at 512 Kbps, you probably will still be playing CoH when all the downloads get completed. 

But if you are action oriented (not that CoH lacks action by any means), get Metro first.

BTW, that's BSNL UL900 connection?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Your RIG ??



i5 3570k,sapphire 7970.



Skud said:


> First download a couple of CoH games. Keep on playing while the rest are being downloaded at 512 Kbps, you probably will still be playing CoH when all the downloads get completed.
> 
> But if you are action oriented (not that CoH lacks action by any means), get Metro first.
> 
> ...



Yes m on bsnl uld 900 plan.I got the first coh game free with my xfx 9800gtx 4yrs back.So i wanna play coh series later.How is Saints row?


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2012)

No idea about Saint Row. You have 7970, so better to try out Metro first.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> No idea about Saint Row. You have 7970, so better to try out Metro first.



Thanks 

Btw which plan you using?


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Btw which plan you using?




Same one. I have found one interesting thing: after making payment, BSNL gives me another 10 GB at 4 Mbps. A bug, may be.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

@rock2702
Then start with Metro 2033 and then Saints Row The Third.
I asked for the config as these are pretty resource hungry games.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Same one. I have found one interesting thing: after making payment, BSNL gives me another 10 GB at 4 Mbps. A bug, may be.



Hope that trick works for me too 
It's high time bsnl changes their plan to 2mbps unlimited @1k. 



gameranand said:


> @rock2702
> Then start with Metro 2033 and then Saints Row The Third.
> I asked for the config as these are pretty resource hungry games.



Did as u said.  Downloading metro right now and its dloading fast.Hope metro doesn't dissapoint me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2012)

It won't.

[Get Games] Stealth Sale - Up to 75% off Alpha Protocol, Deus Ex games, Splinter Cell and more.


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Hope that trick works for me too
> It's high time bsnl changes their plan to 2mbps unlimited @1k.
> 
> 
> ...




Even 1 Mbps will do. 


Another _bundlebaaz_ drops in:-

Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars

basically another 1C collection:-



> Men of War: Vietnam
> Off-Road Drive
> Reign: Conflict of Nations
> Death to Spies: Moment of Truth
> ...




Price is showing in INR, and the only payment option is through PayPal. All games are Steam redeemable. 

I think HB needs to learn one thing from others, giving individual keys for games instead of as a whole bundle.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Heroes of Might and Magic V Gold Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate

75% off | 7.49$

Splinter Cell: Double Agent – Free on McGame.com

[GamersGate] Splinter Cell: Conviction for £1.99

[GMG] Mortal Kombat: Arcade Kollection $2.80 USD with voucher GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9

[Impulse] The Witcher 2 for $11.99 / 11.99€ / £8

[GMG] Hard Reset $3.50 (w/ code GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9) (Steam Key)

[GMG] Ninja Blade -50%


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2012)

*GamersGate Daily Deal:-*

Supreme Commander Gold Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5 (Steam redeemable)

Sword of the Stars Complete Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $7.5


*GetGamesGo:-*

Sniper Elite V2 @ $11.25 at GetGamesGo. (steam redeemable).


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 3, 2012)

GameStop PC Downloads : Torchlight II : Instant Digital Download Purchasing, Product Information, Screenshots, Previews, and more...

50% discount.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Did as u said.  Downloading metro right now and its dloading fast.Hope metro doesn't dissapoint me.



It won't. Graphics and gameplay will surely impress you and as for Saints Row The Third, it will make you laugh for sure.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2012)

GTA I,II and Wild Metal are free.

Rockstar Classics - Free Downloads


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

They are free since ages. 

They are free since ages.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> GTA I,II and Wild Metal are free.
> 
> Rockstar Classics - Free Downloads



The list of such games is huge. Wikipedia has a whole article dedicated to free abandoned games.


update- link to article


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2012)

^Oops.. I dint know.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 3, 2012)

GamersGate - Holiday deals UP to 92%

[GMG] Mass Effect 2 - £3.74


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

Big Picture Release

Many Games on Sale!!!11!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazon.com: Far Cry - 32 Bit OS Only [Download]: Game Downloads 

75% off|2.50$

Trine 2 75% off.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't purchase the humble bundle,Google wallet not accepting my HDFC & IDBI debit card. Can someone here purchase it for me for 1$ and I'll get them a mobile recharge of 60 INR?


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2012)

You don't need Saints Row?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Can't purchase the humble bundle,Google wallet not accepting my HDFC & IDBI debit card. Can someone here purchase it for me for 1$ and I'll get them a mobile recharge of 60 INR?



c'mon man.. just $1 ?
at least make Rs 100


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> You don't need Saints Row?





Piyush said:


> c'mon man.. just $1 ?
> at least make Rs 100



I have Saints Row and Company Of Heroes,just want Metro 2033 and Darksiders.  Man I have purchased AC:3,Hitman Absolution and Far Cry 3 this month,I'm as broke as THQ


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2012)

Red Faction Armageddon Path to War DLC and Titan Quest added on beat the average tier of Humble Bundle. Now who wants to trade Titan Quest?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

cool


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah.. really cool. bought this bundle yesterday, so thought I missed the DLC and Titan quest. But now checked and hell yeah, the keys for those two added....


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2012)

I can see you are buying a bundle for the first time.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 7, 2012)

Its second time.. bought bioware pack(Mass effect I,II and Dragon age I,II) on black friday sale. It was like a bundle 

*Dragon Age: Origins and Dragon Age II - Free DLC Giveaway*
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Can someone check when this deal is going to expire. I dont have access


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 7, 2012)

[GMG] Bastion $3.37 / £2.58 using code GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6

[GamersGate] ArmA 2 - 50% off ($9.98)

[GG] Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2 -75% $2.50 £2.50

[GG] LEGO Batman -75% $4.99 £3.74


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

Some meh bundles:-
*
Bundles*

And some offers:-

*Cheap Thrills*

Then the rest:-

*Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year @ $3.75

F.E.A.R @ $2.24

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin @ $3.37

King's Bounty: Warriors of the North @ $11.25

Miner Wars 2081 @ $3.75*

All games are Steam enabled including Miner Wars.

Use coupon code GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6 to get the prices. Act fast, as the coupon code is valid for another 21 hours.

=============================================================================================================================

Get Loaded Ubisoft

Aweosome Ubisoft bundle for 72 hours only:-



> Assassin's Creed Revelations
> Driver San Francisco Deluxe Edition
> Might & Magic: Heroes VI Deluxe Edition
> Rayman Origins
> ...



Pick any two for $15 or all 06 for $30; all games are UPlay enabled.


=============================================================================================================================
*
More GMG updates:-*

World of Goo, Deus Ex GOTY, Hitman Blood Money, Tomb Raider: Anniversary, Battlestations: Midway @ $1.5 after 25% off coupon code.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2012)

[Get Games] Sci-fi Sale: Up to 75% off, including Duke Nukem Forever, Bioshock 2, Space Marine and more!

[GMG] Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year for $3.74 with GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6 voucher code (Steam DRM)


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

@skud the Get Loaded bundle is Meh. Many of the games retail on ubisoft site for £1(I saw Driver:SF the last time)

Nothing special with this one.


On other hand, Hitman Blood Money for $1.5 is nice


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

That was a promotional offer during UPlay's launch given for some days, you will never get that price again. Like you are getting 7 games for $1 in THQ bundle, once it is over, it's over. Actually unlike the THQ bundle, these games suit me well (except AC) and none of them are meh; and the ones which were good in THQ bundle, I already have. 

Never a fan of Hitman series but the deal is awesome.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2012)

Conflict Denied Ops - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.24

Beyond Good & Evil - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.00

Sine Mora - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.38

The Settlers®: Heritage of Kings - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.49

The Settlers®: Rise Of An Empire - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.49


Would be good candidates for a cheap 4 for 3 purchase.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

A great  website to keep track of various sales through various sites!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 10, 2012)

[GMG] F.E.A.R. 3 - 75% OFF (STEAM)


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

Dead Island: Game of the Year | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $4.29

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $8.12


Use coupon code WINTR-SRVEY-42012 to get the prices. This is a single use coupon, so you may need more than one account for multiple uses. 


Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $30.60

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $20.38

Primal Carnage - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $9


FTL: Faster Than Light @ $6 Both DRM Free & Steam Code are given on purchase, so if you have someone to share that's $3.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2012)

warhammer 40k: Dawn of War GOTY added to humble bundle


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 11, 2012)

"Like" THQ on Facebook and get a key for Metro 2033!!

Don't know much about this.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2012)

@axes2t2 - Thanks for sharing. The key is indeed redeemable on Steam.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> "Like" THQ on Facebook and get a key for Metro 2033!!
> 
> Don't know much about this.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2012)

007 said:


> @axes2t2 - Thanks for sharing. The key is indeed redeemable on Steam.



Obviously it's a Steamworks game after all


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Obviously it's a Steamworks game after all



You were supposed to be offline? What are you doing in forum man? (Helping fellow users with exams )

Buy METRO for FREE

*www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782

Like this page, and get steam redeemable keys for Metro 2033.


----------



## RON28 (Dec 12, 2012)

can i purchase games through debit card?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 12, 2012)

Flipkart giving discounts of upto 50% in games for only today. 12.12.12. (mostly bunch of previously discounted games).

Ordered Dirt 3 for 300 bucks.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

Good deal IMO.

Cheapest deal on Batman Arkham City I guess:-

Batman Arkham City: Game of the Year @ $4.87

Use coupon code WINTR-SRVEY-42012 to get the price. 19 hours left.

GOG's holiday promo has kickstarted, and Duke Nukem 3D Atomic Edition is this year's free gift:-

*www.gog.com/news/holiday_gift_duke_nukem_3d_pcmac


Apart from Primordia, The Book Of Unwritten Tales: The Critter Chronicles, Eador: Genesis, Miasmata, Deponia 2: Chaos on Deponia, Hotline Miami, Baldur's Gate & Baldur's Gate 2, rest of the catalogue is on sale at varying degree.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

50% off on all games at Square Enix store except Hitman: Absolution & Tomb Raider

Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition - Free on GOG - _shake it baby._

[GMG] Risen 2 Dark Waters £6.59 66% off


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2012)

GetGamesGo's 12 days of Xmas sale started yesterday:-

Games in 12 Days of Xmas Day 1 category from Get Games

Sniper Elite V2 on sale, for another couple of hours:-

Sniper Elite V2 - Download Games - Get Games @ $11.24

Sniper Elite V2: High Command Edition - Download Games - Get Games @ $12.49

Deals will end at 9:30 PM next day.

Here's the rest of the games which will be offered:-

13.12.2012 -> Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai
14.12.2012 -> Binary Domain
15.12.2012 -> ???
16.12.2012 -> Sid Meier's Civilization V GOTY Edition /// Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings
17.12.2012 -> Hotline Miami
18.12.2012 -> Spec Ops: The Line
19.12.2012 -> Darksiders II 
20.12.2012 -> Batman Arkham City - GOTY edition
21.12.2012 -> Stealth Bustard Deluxe
22.12.2012 -> XCOM: Enemy Unknown
23.12.2012 -> Hitman Absolution /// Hitman Absolution Professional Edition

Expect up to 75% off on older games, up to 50% off on newer titles.

*Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai - Download Games - Get Games* @ $7.49 (24 hours only). This game is standalone, you don't need Total War: Shogun 2.

And THQ is literally throwing away whatever they have:-

*THQ Strategy Overkill Bundle* @ 14.95 Euros. All the 3 Company of Heroes games & all 3 Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II titles on offer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2012)

[GoG] Daily Deals Day 2: Witcher 2 75% off, FTL 50% off, ArmA 2: Combined Operations 50% off [PC DRM-free]

[Steam] Save 75% on Tripwire Interactive Bundle on Steam Inc. Killing Floor, Red Orchestra

[Steam] Crysis Collection - 75% Off - $17.49 (Other Crysis games on sale individually, too.)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Can I pay using Debit Card on GOG ??


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

My Axis Bank VISA Debit Card worked, so you can try.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bought Witcher 2 on GOG.com. Thanks for providing the link.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> My Axis Bank VISA Debit Card worked, so you can try.



OK thanks for the info. 

My bad luck. Wasn't able to pay with my debit card. I wanted to purchase Witcher series as they are quite cheap as of now, looks like I'll have to wait for next sale when prices will go down, but I'll buy this series for sure.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> OK thanks for the info.
> 
> My bad luck. Wasn't able to pay with my debit card. I wanted to purchase Witcher series as they are quite cheap as of now, looks like I'll have to wait for next sale when prices will go down, but I'll buy this series for sure.



Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition was on sale some days ago @ $7. In this coming Christmas, i think they will provide sale for more games. Lets see.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

The problem is that I not able to pay them, sale is still active.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey thanks. I was talking about Steam sale(during Black friday sale), but found that gog is also giving 75% discount now. Got it just 2 hours left.

BTW I have to download 20 GB. Why does not gog provide retail disc. So many games are in my list of download.

My friend have Witcher 2 *ahem downloaded . Is it possible to use the files and make my copy legit?


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> OK thanks for the info.
> 
> My bad luck. Wasn't able to pay with my debit card. I wanted to purchase Witcher series as they are quite cheap as of now, looks like I'll have to wait for next sale when prices will go down, but I'll buy this series for sure.




Can help you get both the games. Drop a PM if you are interested.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

Get Loaded

someone gift me one with Borderlands GOTY and Mafia 2. No more money left for games now lol


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot to Skud for helping me. Finally purchased Witcher 1 EE and Witcher 2 EE.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

You are most welcome buddy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2012)

AC Brotherhood, From Dust, Beyond Good & Evil etc... Free

Steam Community :: Group :: Traders Guild

Not sure if it works.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2012)

GetGames: Get Loaded now avilable.Borderlands, Btatman AA, Mafia II... 

*The deal is choose any 2 games out of these for $10/8€/£6:*

Borderlands GOTY
Batman AA GOTY
Empire Total War
Napoleon Total War
Alpha Protocol: The Espionage RPG
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Civilization IV Complete
Mafia 2
F.E.A.R. 3
Duke Nukem Forever

*All games are Steam keys except Batman AA.*

post #911 \m/


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

*Indie RPGs - GOG.com*



> Inquisitor
> Legend of Grimrock
> Geneforge 1-5
> Torchlight
> The Real Texas



$3.74 each. Legend of Grimrock is unbeatable at this price. So is Torchlight.

*Binary Domain @ $6.25 (24 hrs only)*


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is this true?

Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Battlefield 3 Premium Edition


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Yes.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

ahh but you can download it only for that much money and don't feel like trusting that site.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried buying the digital version from Game4u but after selecting 'internet banking/credit/debit card' and clicking to proceed to payment, I got some internal error. Tried it 3 times, failed thrice. Maybe its the universe telling me not spend more money on games 

Got Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition yesterday - great deal! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ i tried too but failed also!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

[Steam] Daily Deal: Fallout Collection @ $6.80 (66% off)

These are a must have games but you will be better off buying them from GOG.


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2012)

Price is a big deterrent unless you want the extra goodies and don't want the DRM in GOG. 

Asheron's Call 2 revived after 7 years, no less a comeback:-

Welcome to the return of Asheron's Call 2!

Game is free now, and if you are interested in the MMO, here's the link to the 2.2GB download:-



> *download.ddo.akamai.turbine.com/largecontent/ddo/AC2Install.exe


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got BF3 Premium from Game4u and activated it. Site is legit, btw, in case someone has doubts.


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2012)

So you got a Origin key or what?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> So you got a Origin key or what?



I got 2 CD-keys - one for BF3 Limited Edition and one for BF3 Premium. I activated them on my Origin account. It worked just like Steam 

I also got a download link from the Game4u site itself, but I prefer using Origin directly.

WARNING: The download is around 18GB.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I got 2 CD-keys - one for BF3 Limited Edition and one for BF3 Premium. I activated them on my Origin account. It worked just like Steam
> 
> I also got a download link from the Game4u site itself, but I prefer using Origin directly.
> 
> WARNING: The download is around 18GB.



hey even I bought it, but I didn't get the keys? I got two emails saying my order is placed and payment was successful.  where did you get the keys from?

EDIT:- Got the keys, game 4u just updated my profile


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey even I bought it, but I didn't get the keys? I got two emails saying my order is placed and payment was successful.  where did you get the keys from?



Log into the Game4u account on which you bought it, then go to 'My Account' and from there to Downloads. You will find the CD-keys and the download link there.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

Just saw it. Hawken in is an open beta. So if anyone wants to play the MMO of the machines, go to *playhawken.com . Its free. Just sign up and download the installer.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does origin provide pause facility for its download? 18 gb will take like 4-5 days for me


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, it does. But I do not know how good it is as compared to Steam. I will have to keep the installation file on my external drive in case I want to reinstall the game.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 16, 2012)

Red Alert 3 @Rs 199 on Game4u


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition at $9.99 on Steam. Weekend Offer.


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2012)

*GOG.com - Scandinavian Games*

Alan Wake, Alan Wake's American Nightmare, The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena & Trine all 75% off. For 24 hours only.

*Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $16.98*


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Save 75% on TripWire Interactive bundle.

Includes 

Dwarfs
The Ball
Red Orchestra 2 :HoS goty
Killing Floor Bundle


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

*GMG Update:-*

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $24

Doom 3 BFG Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @$10.5

Killing Floor | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $5


*GetGamesGo Update:-*

Civ V GOTY & Civ V Gods & Kings Bundle - Download Games - Get Games @ $15.5. Buy this and you may not need another game for a year. 


*GamersGate Update:-*

F.E.A.R. 3 - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5

Empire: Total War - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.74

Sengoku - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

*GMG Update:-*

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $24

Doom 3 BFG Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @$10.5

Killing Floor | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $5


*GetGamesGo Update:-*

Civ V GOTY & Civ V Gods & Kings Bundle - Download Games - Get Games @ $15.5. Buy this and you may not need another game for a year. 


*GamersGate Update:-*

F.E.A.R. 3 - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5

Empire: Total War - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.74

Sengoku - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5


----------



## bippukt (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, just buy Skyrim and the Civ V bundle for $39.5 and you are good for a year! Both those games are absolutely top notch


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

A Year? There's this news, one guy playing the same game of Civ II for over a decade and still continuing...


----------



## bippukt (Dec 17, 2012)

Skud said:


> A Year? There's this news, one guy playing the same game of Civ II for over a decade and still continuing...



Well, that's a bit extreme, but I still remember how much I played Age of Kings, Age of Wonders and Civ III, so I can understand


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

Actually older RTS takes more time, due to their slow nature. Remember how much time it took to grow a farm in the original Age of Empires? And on top of it, you couldn't queue them unlike later versions.

And I am not even talking about mods. One mod named Tales of Middle-Earth has been released couple of days earlier, time to install AoE II again. 

Simulation & RTS games = Total paisa vasool.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 19, 2012)

True, except that I would include TBS too, like Civ, although you probably meant to include them. If you like Strategy games or Simulation games, you can have a lot of fun for a very small amount of money!

Dragon Age II download on Game4u for Rs 499:
Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Dragon Age 2

Not really worth it IMO.

Also, a Holiday sale going on at Gamestop Impulse:
GameStop PC Downloads : Home : Digital Download Store, Latest Gaming News

Steam has pretty good deals for Crusaders Game (75% off; great game, if games of this type are your thing: its not for the casual gamer IMO) and the Stronghold Franchise (75% off):

Save 75% on Crusader Kings II on Steam
Save 75% on Stronghold 3 Gold on Steam

Can't wait for Steam's Holiday Sale, although my budget is a bit tight this year.


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2012)

Crusader Kings and Stronghold Crusaders are distinctly different games. CK is not at all for casual gamers, only hardcore strategy lovers need to apply. 

That said picking it up for a tenner is a no-brainer, you can add the DLCs later also.

Here's another great sim on discount:-

*Euro Truck Simulator 2** @ $15*.

Played the demo and can't wait to get more, nice graphics (albeit sometimes repetitive), awesome handling (even with a mouse-KB), and plenty of locations and trucks to play with. Not for the action-oriented though. You have to follow traffic rules if don't want to spend all your money on fines.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 19, 2012)

[h=1]Get 125+ Games 75% off Before the World Ends![/h]
GOG.com


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Deals at GOG are really good but I have no money left to buy games. Already bought games for more than 1K this month.


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2012)

You haven't even warmed up. 

Darksiders II - Download Games - Get Games @ $12.5 for 24 hours only

Tomorrow Batman Arkham City GOTY will be up for sale at GetGamesGo, most probable price is $7.5 (that's 75% of $30 MRP).


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> You haven't even warmed up.
> 
> Darksiders II - Download Games - Get Games @ $12.5 for 24 hours only
> 
> Tomorrow Batman Arkham City GOTY will be up for sale at GetGamesGo, most probable price is $7.5 (that's 75% of $30 MRP).



TBH buying games is kinda new thing to me. 
Atleast I have started and bought like 10-12 games in one month. I guess thats all for this month, will buy more next month and thanks to this thread I'll always have offers running for me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

^Same for me also. this thread is solely responsible for wasting all my money. I hate this thread.

Anyway Check this one Amazon.com: THQ Darksiders Bundle [Download]: Video Games it will become $13. better deal IMO as it include all DLC's + Darksider I(for those who missed THQ humble bundle)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2012)

Humble Indie Bundle 7 online.
The Binding of Isaac (and its DLC, Wrath of the Lamb), Closure, Shank 2, Snapshot, and Indie Game: The Movie! And if you pay over the average, you’ll also get Dungeon Defenders (and its DLC) and Legend of Grimrock!

Deus Ex : HR Augmented Edition at 199/- on Game4u for today. Brace yourself, Winter is Coming.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Deals at GOG are really good but I have no money left to buy games. Already bought games for more than 1K this month.



I hope the currency was INR and not USD 



Reaper_vivek said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 7 online.
> The Binding of Isaac (and its DLC, Wrath of the Lamb), Closure, Shank 2, Snapshot, and Indie Game: The Movie! And if you pay over the average, you’ll also get Dungeon Defenders (and its DLC) and Legend of Grimrock!
> 
> Deus Ex : HR Augmented Edition at 199/- on Game4u for today. Brace yourself, Winter is Coming.



If you haven't played this game, you really should. It is great, and for Rs 199, it is a steal:
Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented edition Worldwide


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Same for me also. this thread is solely responsible for wasting all my money. I hate this thread.



Hey don't hate the thread. It is serving its purpose. 



bippukt said:


> I hope the currency was INR and not USD



Yes of course.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I hope the currency was INR and not USD



I hope I was currency.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hey don't hate the thread. It is serving its purpose.



Just kidding  . If I hate, I would not come here everyday . Skud is doing awsome job.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2012)

Correction: every contributor is doing awesome job. 

Might try your luck with FO3, Steam enabled:-

*Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate* @ $5


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

I tried checking out Fallout 3 on Steam and it told me that the game was unavailable in my region. Hopefully, it won't give activation problems to people who buy it on Gamersgate.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2012)

Try and report back.  Generally GG prevents you from purchasing games which are not available in your region, it seems like this one's available.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

emcee80 said:


> Steam Winter Sale Indie Bundle:
> 
> Audiosurf / Trine 2 / Super Meat Boy / Krater / Limbo / Amnesia: The Dark Descent / Dungeon Defenders / Closure / Universe Sandbox / Terraria / Bastion / SPAZ / Death Rally / Cave Story / Orcs Must Die 2 / Dear Esther / Awesomenauts / Bit.Trip.Core / To the Moon / Legend of Grimlock / Ys Origin / Smyphony / Lone Survivor / Spirits / Deponia / Tower Wars / Mark of the Ninja / Thirty Flights of Love / Hotline Miami / Towns
> 
> From CDR. No price known yet.


from steam forums. One big bundle this.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 20, 2012)

Not a game but not sure where else to put it 

Windows 8 for 2k only. :- Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows

And deadlight on steam for 50% off :- December 20th to January 4th.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

Gamersgate has some great deals going on. Skud already posted about the Fallout 3 GotY. Here are some other deals that caught my eye:

Max Payne 3 70% off ie $15 (Flipkart will be cheaper with the current horrible exchange rate. And this is a BIG game!)
Max Payne 3 - Buy and download on GamersGate

Max Payne 3 Rockstar pass for $7.5 ie 75% off (Get access to all Max Payne 3 add-on content packs)
Max Payne 3 Rockstar Pass - Buy and download on GamersGate

You can see all the deals on the Gamersgate website. I have bought from them and they are legit.



Skud said:


> Try and report back.  Generally GG prevents you from purchasing games which are not available in your region, it seems like this one's available.



I am not going to buy it. I already have Skyrim to finish, The Witcher 2 currently being played and Mass Effect 3 on a waiting list. No more RPGs right now!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Humble Indie 7 bundle pack is out now.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2012)

Would request everybody to post and discuss about Indie bundles in the dedicated thread.

*Batman Arkham City - GOTY edition - Download Games - Get Games @ $7.5 (non-Steam)*

Also found this from Traders Guild Steam Group:-



> Hi all,
> currently Fallout 3 GOTY is on sale on Gamersgate for 5$ or 2,5€ (2,5€ are at least available in germany and the netherlands). This is the lowest price that was available for Fallout 3 GOTY. *Also you can save additional 5% when you use this code IAMANELDERGEEK for your purchase.*






arijitsinha said:


> AC Brotherhood, From Dust, Beyond Good & Evil etc... Free
> 
> Steam Community :: Group :: Traders Guild
> 
> Not sure if it works.




Thanks a lot for the heads up. Got all the games, particularly looking for NCIS & From Dust for a long time. Now time to check whether these run at all.

*Steam Holiday Sales has started!!!*


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 21, 2012)

Batman Arkham City:GOTY Edition for $ 7.49 on Steam too.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 21, 2012)

But I didnot receive any promo code from them  . You are lucky


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

Hitman Aboslution Professional Edition for 699 on Downloads4u(Game4u). 
Deal ends tonight. This is the best deal on this edition anywhere.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Hitman Aboslution Professional Edition for 699 on Downloads4u(Game4u).
> Deal ends tonight. This is the best deal on this edition anywhere.



I see only the Plants & Zombies deal. Hitman Aboslution Prof Edition is shown to be 2999.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 21, 2012)

deal will start at midnight at 12 AM


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> *Not a game but not sure where else to put it*
> 
> Windows 8 for 2k only. :- Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows
> 
> And deadlight on steam for 50% off :- December 20th to January 4th.




Here:- Deal of the Day or Week! , Discounts, Coupons - Post your findings here


Get Loaded


Pick any two for $15:-



> Total War Shogun 2
> Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai
> Sid Meier's Civilization V GOTY Edition
> Stronghold 3 Gold
> ...



This is getting boring.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 21, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Hitman Aboslution Professional Edition for 699 on Downloads4u(Game4u).
> Deal ends tonight. This is the best deal on this edition anywhere.



What is extra in Professional Edition? And is it a Download or they will ship the disc?


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

It's a download, and here's the extras:-



> 72-page Artbook
> Making of video
> Agency Gun Pack DLC including:
> Upgraded silencer
> ...



*Prototype at रु 273.72 from GameStop.* This is a non-Steam version, you need the GameStop app to play.

*The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut* @ $2.5


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Holiday Sale 2012 - Hidden Gems


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 21, 2012)

Free Torchlight 2 Facebook Giveaway.

Free Torchlight 2 Steam Codes Giveaway! - MMOBomb.com

No hope for getting as only 9 keys will be given randomly. But still....!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't post giveaways like that in a 'deals' thread.

There must be 100's going on of that kind,especially during a sale.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2012)

GamersGate has gone really really mad, and some real gems amidst all the madness:-

*Fallout Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $6.24* containing both FO3 GOTY & NV Ultimate Edition


*Elder Scrolls Collection @ $26.23* - Morrowind GOTY, Oblivion GOTY Deluxe & Skyrim. Dawngueard & Hearthfire would have made the package complete.


Another huge THQ bundle:- *THQ Complete Collection @ $25*


And if you still have time/money left:- *Botanicula @ $0.63*. Yeah that price is a shame, game is worth much more than that, but who cares. 


Finally, add coupon code *IAMANELDERGEEK* for another 5% additional discount.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 22, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> What is extra in Professional Edition? And is it a Download or they will ship the disc?



You will get a key and a download link. You can either use that link or just use Steam to download the game after activating it - activation is required either way.

Even the standard edition costs more, so the value of the Professional Edition itself doesn't matter. Also, you can buy the pack which gives you access to all the extra guns and suits for $2.99 on Steam, as it is 50% off today.

Tough call for me. It is a great deal, but do I have the time to play this game?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)

That Bethesda collection.

Someone has applied the 70% discount twice 

Also,

[Borderlands 2] Free Torgue DLC


[GMG] Sleeping Dogs 66% off and 4 dollar cashback or 6 dollar credit back

[GMG] Batman Arkham City: Game of the Year 75% off - $7.49 ($5.25 with coupon GMG30-DPLIM-DN831)


----------



## duke123 (Dec 23, 2012)

Counter Strike Flash Sale valid for 7 more hours
Save 67% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam

50-75% off on counter strike series..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

@axes2t2 they ran out of keys for the BL2 DLC yesterday morning itself. Like always I missed it


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

Waiting for some good strategy game on steam similar to simcity


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2012)

[GOG] The Witcher 1 only $2.49 on GOG, Enhanced Edition.

[GMG] Mortal Kombat: Arcade Kollection for $1.75 after GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 coupon. [Steam Key]

[Steam] Community Choice Winner: Bastion @ $3.74 (75% off)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @axes2t2 they ran out of keys for the BL2 DLC yesterday morning itself. Like always I missed it



that means you own a BL2 on steam?!?
nice


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

@Piyush Lol yeah I own a steam copy of BL2 

This time though I ain't spending a penny in these sales. Have spend a lot of money this year


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Piyush Lol yeah I own a steam copy of BL2
> 
> This time though I ain't spending a penny in these sales. Have spend a lot of money this year



Man bad luck.

When I posted that link it was already 12 hours old 



Skyrim is 50% off as of now.


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saints Row: The Third - Full Package for $7.49 (75% off)


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2012)

GG's season of madness continues:- 

*Viking Battle for Asgard - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.25

Alan Wake's American Nightmare - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $1.88

Settlers 7 Deluxe Gold Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5.84*

Also, don't forget to use *IAMANELDERGEEK* code for additional 5% discount and utilize the "Buy 4, pay for 3" offer.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 24, 2012)

seems like we have reached the saturation with steam sales. every single deal on steam, i feel like c'mon steam, i've seen em before. and for every new game, gmg and others are having better offers. also without achievement hunt or coal farming kinda activities, it is so boring.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2012)

No innovation at all from Steam this year, the same with GamersGate, but mistakes or something else, they have dished out some of the best deals this year. Also in case GamersGate, you can actually order the products now and make the payment at a later date for the same amount. Some of my orders pending since 10 Dec are still active, no idea though how long they keep it.

BTW, both the deals of Viking and Alan Wake AN have ended.

*Homefront Ultimate Edition @ $6.24*


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2012)

Just as a warning, Settlers 7 still has the notorious Always Online DRM from UBISOFT - it is probably the only UBISOFT game that hasn't had it patched out. Keep that in mind before you buy. I was going to buy it, but always online is something will not get money for me unless it is for multiplayer.

Ubisoft DRM protection | Forums


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2012)

[GMG] Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augmented Edition 3,50€ With Coupon GMG30-DPLIM-DN831

[Steam][Flash Sale] Half Life Franchise - 75% | Elder Scrolls Franchise - 50~75% | Universe Sandbox - 75%


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2012)

Time to buy Dawnguard and Hearthfire


----------



## baccilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Alan Wake for $7.5. Good buy?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

Buy whole franchise.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2012)

FIFA 13 (downloadable version) available for 899 on Game4u. If you can't find the deal or a link to it, check out their Facebook page.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Just as a warning, Settlers 7 still has the notorious Always Online DRM from UBISOFT - it is probably the only UBISOFT game that hasn't had it patched out. Keep that in mind before you buy. I was going to buy it, but always online is something will not get money for me unless it is for multiplayer.
> 
> Ubisoft DRM protection | Forums




I have placed the order without paying. Don't know how long it will remain available in my profile, but will only proceed after Ubisoft sort out the problems.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> I have placed the order without paying. Don't know how long it will remain available in my profile, but will only proceed after Ubisoft sort out the problems.



If you really want to play the game, don't wait too long in case the order cancels. That game's DRM removal is not Ubisoft's priority list - that thread has been going on for 3 months and apparently the Devs haven't replied to the Ubisoft guy posting on that thread. If you have a reliable connection and really want to play the game, get it now. Just use a "shortcut" if the DRM annoys you too much 

EDIT: Unless you're dead set against always online like me


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2012)

Darksiders Franchise Pack, $8.19 tomorrow on Amazon


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

bippukt said:


> If you really want to play the game, don't wait too long in case the order cancels. That game's DRM removal is not Ubisoft's priority list - that thread has been going on for 3 months and apparently the Devs haven't replied to the Ubisoft guy posting on that thread. If you have a reliable connection and really want to play the game, get it now. Just use a "shortcut" if the DRM annoys you too much
> 
> EDIT: Unless you're dead set against always online like me




Connection is an issue. Besides have quite a few "good" orders pending, will buy may be one or two at most. Settlers 7 is a serious contender for sure.

PS: Almost dead set against always online, unless the provocation/greed is strong enough. 


OK, today's GG deals, and some big names there:-

Anno 2070 Deluxe Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $16.49

Medieval 2 Total War Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.49

Condemned - Criminal Origins - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.74

Sniper Elite V2 - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $12.49

Awesomenauts - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.39

Also Awesomenauts 3-pack is $10, if you have friends to share, that's further savings.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 26, 2012)

Desert to Sea Bundle from Amazon( Bioshock, Bioshock 2 and Spec ops: The Line) for $9.99, amazing price for three awesome games
DRM: Steam


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2012)

Some good Steam sales going on:

Batman AA and AC 75% off:
Winter Sale 2012 - Batman Franchise

Mass Effect 1 and 2 75% off - if you haven't played these games, let me tell you this - buy them! For this price, you must try them!
Save 75% on Mass Effect Collection on Steam

Company of Heroes franchise 75% off - great RTS games:
Save 75% on Company of Heroes Complete Pack on Steam

Dark Souls - almost same price on Flipkart. Note that this game almost requires a controller and it is pretty tough. Actually, Tough with a capital T!
Save 50% on Dark Souls™: Prepare To Die™ Edition on Steam

Football Manager 2013 50% off:
Save 50% on Football Manager 2013


----------



## baccilus (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought Alan wake on greenmangaming for just $5.3 using the code- GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 (Only valid for today). It gave a further 30% off on an already 75% off game. This is vanilla Alan Wake. I will buy the expansions once I finish this one.

Just copy the code from GMG and activate it on Steam.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

Another blunder by GG Borderlands 2 four pack $11.25 @ GG - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 27, 2012)

lol yeah just saw that.

Someone inside wants to screw GG slowly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes. And now the site is not loading. And from what I have read on few websites many people have got their 4 packs for that price!


a great deal on steam Save 85% on Serious Sam Complete Pack on Steam


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> lol yeah just saw that.
> 
> Someone inside wants to screw GG slowly.




GG not loading = you are missing once in a lifetime deals. :

And they have a policy of keeping orders alive for 15 days without paying, and the price of the basket never changes. My pending orders presently contains the whole Fallout Collection at less than $6, whole Elder Scrolls Collection at less than $25, Crusader Kings II Collection at $6.25, besides some others. 

Not sure how many of these I am going to buy ultimately.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2012)

CK II collection for $6.25??? WTF, how did I miss that 

I got the original CK II for $9.99 soon after its launch in a flash sale, but getting the DLCs that cheap would have been good.


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

It has the first 06 DLCs, deal was barely active for an hour or so yesterday. And luck matters, I missed the whole Bethesda Collection by a whisker when it was going below $30. Also bought Book of Unwritten Tales Deluxe Edition for $8.74 after coupon code yesterday from GMG, today the game itslef is going for $8.5. With coupon, it will come to $6.

BTW, Darksiders II and DLCs are 75% off (plus another 30% off with coupon code GMG30-DPLIM-DN831) today at GMG.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, just the first 6 DLCs wouldn't have been that good.

Another great deal at GMG, now expired, was Football Manager 2013 for just $14! It was $20 after the 50% discount, then 30% more with the coupon. Great deal - sad that I missed it. It will cost the same at Flipkart, but they don't seem to be in a hurry to bring it back in stock.

PS: Wow, if the coupon works, Darksiders II plus its Season pass for just about $12.5!!!


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I think CKII plus 06 DLCs is awesome for $6 IMO. Base game is virtually free if you take each DLCs for $1.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> GG not loading = you are missing once in a lifetime deals. :
> 
> And they have a policy of keeping orders alive for 15 days without paying, and the price of the basket never changes. My pending orders presently contains the whole Fallout Collection at less than $6, whole Elder Scrolls Collection at less than $25, Crusader Kings II Collection at $6.25, besides some others.
> 
> Not sure how many of these I am going to buy ultimately.



Nice


----------



## Neo (Dec 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Another blunder by GG Borderlands 2 four pack $11.25 @ GG - Steam Users' Forums



Whoa!


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

It's over buddy. Now time to check if someone is ready to sell a single key at a reasonable price.

It's over buddy. Now time to check if someone is ready to sell a single key at a reasonable price.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 28, 2012)

Borderlands 2 Season's pass $10.50 on GMG, deal will be over in a few hours, they already went out of stock twice. GET IT PEOPLE 

@Skud, about the fallout collection, can we redeem FO3 and FNV normally? no region lock?
and if you are thinking of cancelling the Fallout collection order, then please leave me a pm on Steam, I am looking forward to that collection, just have FO3 GOTY right now will gift the extra to a friend and keep the rest. 
steam id in signature.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2012)

The inevitable has happened Gamers Gate is sending out refunds for Borderlands 2 4 pack and Bethesda collection


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Borderlands 2 Season's pass $10.50 on GMG, deal will be over in a few hours, they already went out of stock twice. GET IT PEOPLE
> 
> @Skud, about the fallout collection, can we redeem FO3 and FNV normally? no region lock?
> and if you are thinking of cancelling the Fallout collection order, then please leave me a pm on Steam, I am looking forward to that collection, just have FO3 GOTY right now will gift the extra to a friend and keep the rest.
> steam id in signature.




They have cancelled all pending orders, so no luck. This was bound to happen.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 28, 2012)

Counter-Strike Complete for $9.99 on steam


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Counter-Strike Complete for $9.99 on steam



This. Everyone get it. You can't be wrong on this one.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Shoddy work on pricing by Gamersgate. But I find it interesting how some people (not on this forum) are moaning and complaining about not being given keys, especially when they bought 3-4 or even more of them. It could've been damaging for the developer/publisher too, not just Gamersgate. Of course, GG's reputation is down the drain after this. Hopefully, they will recover - I like Steam, but competition is good.

Now onto deals:

LA Noire 75% off - pretty good game imo:
Save 75% on L.A. Noire on Steam

Tom Clancy franchise on a serious discount:
Winter Sale 2012 - Tom Clancy Franchise


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Total War Master Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $15.75 with coupon code

Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $9.50 with coupon code

Crusader Kings Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $21.38 with coupon code. This collection has all the CK1 & CK2 games & DLCs till date.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Total War Master Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $15.75 with coupon code

Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $9.50 with coupon code

Crusader Kings Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $21.38 with coupon code. This collection has all the CK1 & CK2 games & DLCs till date.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Total War Master Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $15.75 with coupon code
> 
> Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $9.50 with coupon code
> 
> Crusader Kings Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $21.38 with coupon code. This collection has all the CK1 & CK2 games & DLCs till date.



Shogun 2 Total War: Fall of the Samurai is a great strategy game. And the collecion just makes the deal all the more sweet. I bought the game for 899 (had the original S2TW as well) and it was totally worth it. Just remember that it focuses on guns and artillery, and ignoring your navy is no longer an option. If you're ok with that, buy it. The graphics are awesome, the AI is good and finishing even a single campaign will take a looong time.



Skud said:


> Total War Master Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $15.75 with coupon code
> 
> Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming @ $9.50 with coupon code
> 
> Crusader Kings Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $21.38 with coupon code. This collection has all the CK1 & CK2 games & DLCs till date.



Shogun 2 Total War: Fall of the Samurai is a great strategy game. And the collecion just makes the deal all the more sweet. I bought the game for 899 (had the original S2TW as well) and it was totally worth it. Just remember that it focuses on guns and artillery, and ignoring your navy is no longer an option. If you're ok with that, buy it. The graphics are awesome, the AI is good and finishing even a single campaign will take a looong time.

EDIT: Forum is behaving strangely!

EDIT 2: Note that the base game Shogun 2 Total War is NOT required to play Fall of the Samurai


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Got an email from GMG containing this:-




> *This weekend we've got 75% off Spec Ops: The Line and a huge 85% off Civilization V: Gods and Kings.*



Going by current price, both the games will be $3.15 after applying 30% off coupon.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> Got an email from GMG containing this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great news.That 30% off coupon is available for anyone?


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup, it's on their site. BTW, Spec Ops would be $5.25, a bit of miscalculation on my part.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Civ V: God and Kings for just $3.5??? You would be mad not to take that deal!


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what they are saying, let's hope they stick to it.

And dear GMG, please give a deal on Euro Truck Sim 2 while your 30% off coupon lasts, I'm literally begging. 

BTW, it seems like GG is finally monitoring their deals properly. Dead Island GOTY was $5 at 75% off for couple of hours, now it is going steady at $10. The whole Crusader Kings Collection was $22.5 for a whole day, now it is back to $45. Missing the madness.  Unlike Steam (and like Amazon), they don't have an unlimited number of Steam keys to distribute, so need to proceed with caution with those out-of-the-world deals.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish Dark Souls be on sale soon, on GMG
XCOM is $16 after applying the 30% off coupon.

Steam deals for today was disappointing. waiting for Fallout to be on sale soon. :/

@Skud, the Spec Ops deal over or yet to come?


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2012)

Yet to come, weekend deal.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

Bought 9.99$ Counter Strike complete pack 

Thanks to my best bro!


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I wish Dark Souls be on sale soon, on GMG
> XCOM is $16 after applying the 30% off coupon.
> 
> Steam deals for today was disappointing. waiting for Fallout to be on sale soon. :/
> ...



Darn! I wish I hadn't bought Hitman - could've got XCOM then. Flipkart, bring it in stock please!

Might want to try a different kind of but great strategy game - Sins of a Solar Empire - less clicking and more strategy!
Save 66% on Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion on Steam
Note: It is a standalone expansion.

Torchlight II on Gamersgate 50% off - a pretty good action RPG:
*www.gamersgate.com/DD-T2/torchlight-ii
Note: You get 5% of the game cost refunded to you in the form of blue coins, which you can use to buy other games on GG (within 1 year). This is true for all games on GG.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

Some good deals here Active Deals


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2012)

GMG is messed up, my cards aren't working on it for the past 2 days. Works fine on steam -_-
I want Spec Ops.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys, I have a query & request. If you come across any deals for Starcraft II, please do share. 
Prices of blizzard titles are never going down anytime and I missed this Black Friday deal. 

The query is: I see there are a lot of cd key sites selling keys for blizzard titles but most are operated by chinese and there is a good chance you end up with a hacked/used/banned key. I have a personal experience on this already. So I just want to know if there are any legit sites that sell original licenses for Blizzard games with deals like the ones we are discussing in this thread.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know if it has deals, but I used Offgamers for over a year to buy World of Warcraft games and time cards. Never had any problems, and you can use Paypal or your card. You also get some credits based on your membership level.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 29, 2012)

Portal + Portal 2 for $6.24 on Steam. Must buy IMO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 29, 2012)

[GMG] Hitman: Blood Money @ 80% off - $1.99 (Capsule)

XIII will be removed from GOG's catalogue in 2 days. Get it for $2.99 (50% off) before it's gone forever.

[GMG] Alpha Protocol 75% off, $2.62 with code GMG30-DPLIM-DN831


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2012)

Blood Money is actually $6.66 atm at GMG. And what's going on at GOG, this is the third game they are taking out of their catalogue. 

BTW, source of the news? Didn't find anything regarding this at GOG.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 30, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Portal + Portal 2 for $6.24 on Steam. Must buy IMO.



Definitely! Two great games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> Blood Money is actually $6.66 atm at GMG. And what's going on at GOG, this is the third game they are taking out of their catalogue.
> 
> BTW, source of the news? Didn't find anything regarding this at GOG.



Something relating to licensing issues.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 30, 2012)

Bioshock + Bioshock 2 for $9.99 on Steam
The Witcher Enhanced Edition $2.50  on Steam
The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition $7.5 on Steam
GTA 4 Complete Edition for $7.49 on Steam


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

[GMG] Civ V Gods & Kings -85% £2.99 and only £2.10 with code GMG30-DPLIM-DN831


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2012)

I want to buy this, but I don't have the base game :/


----------



## bippukt (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy it now and save the key. Use it when you get the base game cheap


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to pass, already spent so much in the past two months, Humble THQ bundle, Humble Indie Bundle and some games on steam/GMG, saving up my money to get Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition, and Fallout 3 GOTY. This sale is officially done for me :/


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't know how long will this be alive:-

The Last Remnant (TM) - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $0.94

Use IAMANELDERGEEK coupon code for another 5% off.

edit: Forget it, it's back to a more sensible $3.74.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought The Witcher 2 for $7.49 on steam. Don't know when I will start it because I keep playing CS: GO whenever I find time


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

baccilus, you can activate it on GOG and get exclusive bonus content too. 18GB download size is the only reason I am not getting the game now. :/


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah,activate it on GOG.

And

Dota keys again.

DOTA 2 - ComputerGames.ro

Scroll down a bit and click the green button to generate a key.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2012)

How can I activate the game I have bought on Steam on GOG.com? I can't find my Witcher 2 keys on steam.

OK figured it out. I had to install the game before the CD Key appeared on steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 31, 2012)

^Nope.. I think they are talking about this..

GOG.com


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

@baccilus look for it in Registry. for some games, Steam won't give show you CD-Key, but yea you gotta install it first. And CD Projeckt owns GOG, they made The Witcher series so you can redeem The Witcher 1 and 2 keys, doesn't matter where you bought it from. You can download a DRM-free version of the game too from GMG, after you register the key


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 31, 2012)

frozen synapse on 80% off sale on steam. includes 2 copies. brilliant game.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Nope.. I think they are talking about this..
> 
> GOG.com



Yups you are right about that. I had written about how to view the CD key on steam. I installed the game on steam, such that it started downloading it's content. Then when I right clicked on the game, an option came up to show the CD key. I redeemed that key on the page you have posted here.



Reaper_vivek said:


> @baccilus look for it in Registry. for some games, Steam won't give show you CD-Key, but yea you gotta install it first. And CD Projeckt owns GOG, they made The Witcher series so you can redeem The Witcher 1 and 2 keys, doesn't matter where you bought it from. You can download a DRM-free version of the game too from GMG, after you register the key



No need to look for the key in the registry, it is shown right there on steam once you start downloading the game.

BTW, I am not concerned about the large download size of the game inspite of the fact that I have just a 512kbps connections. That's because I have plenty of single player games I can finish while this game downloads in the background. AC3, Borderlands, FC3, just to name a few.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok,sorry for offtopic but I saw the Dota 2 flash sale on steam going on right now and clicked to check it and it is showing that I already own Dota 2. How does this happened? I'm sure no one has gifted me and it's not showing in my library tab.

*Edit* I clicked on Play now written beside 'already own' message it started installing and now it's downloading and showing in my Library tab. Was Santa here?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 31, 2012)

^It is the spectator client version. You can only watch Matches, you will not be able to play..

Dont buy Dota2, go to the link axes2t provided few post back, and generate a key . Then you will be able to activate it on Steam.

^It is the spectator client version. You can only watch Matches, you will not be able to play..

Dont buy Dota2, go to the link axes2t provided few post back, and generate a key . Then you will be able to activate it on Steam.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 31, 2012)

^Thanks for the info.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2013)

[Amazon] Assassin's Creed Revelations $10.29 (66% Off)


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> [Amazon] Assassin's Creed Revelations $10.29 (66% Off)



Not worth same pricing in india, u can get the CD.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> ^Thanks for the info.



Or i can give you  a key if you really wanna play (or you are comfortable with isometric view of games)


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2013)

I have Dota 2 if someone wants.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Or i can give you  a key if you really wanna play (or you are comfortable with isometric view of games)





Neo said:


> I have Dota 2 if someone wants.



Thanks but i got it the via the link axes posted. It's the beta version and showing as Dota 2 Test in my steam.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> I have Dota 2 if someone wants.


How much is the download size?


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> how much is the download size?



2.9 gb


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> 2.9 gb


Nah, I'll skip it, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nah, I'll skip it, not my cup of tea.



is it too big for you or too small?


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> is it too big for you or too small?


Not size, I was reading about the gameplay, don't like it.

I liked playing Command and conquer, AOM, AOE series of strategy games, is this game like that? Else I'll skip.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Thanks but i got it the via the link axes posted. It's the beta version and showing as Dota 2 Test in my steam.



You should have 2 dota 2's in you library.


----------



## Lop (Jan 1, 2013)

where can i get the cheapest pc games original in new delhi?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not size, I was reading about the gameplay, don't like it.
> 
> I liked playing Command and conquer, AOM, AOE series of strategy games, is this game like that? Else I'll skip.



I think you will surely like it. Even I am a fan of strategy games like AOM,AOE,RON.. then get highly addicted to Dota2.
Have you played Warcraft? Dota 1 is just a map of the game Warcraft. Ok you have played AOM. So I can give you an example. You are playing a AOM map where you have to control only the hero(Arkantos). You Dont have to build house/farms/barracks. Creeps(Your military Unit) will appear automatically, and you have to destroy enemy base.
Sounds Simple but hardest to master.
Its not right place to explain games so I tried to explain in short. To get Details Download and start playing  also join us.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-11.html


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I think you will surely like it. Even I am a fan of strategy games like AOM,AOE,RON.. then get highly addicted to Dota2.
> Have you played Warcraft? Dota 1 is just a map of the game Warcraft. Ok you have played AOM. So I can give you an example. You are playing a AOM map where you have to control only the hero(Arkantos). You Dont have to build house/farms/barracks. Creeps(Your military Unit) will appear automatically, and you have to destroy enemy base.
> Sounds Simple but hardest to master.
> Its not right place to explain games so I tried to explain in short. To get Details Download and start playing  also join us.
> ...


Maybe I'll give it a try after all, its more like RTS then.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> You should have 2 dota 2's in you library.



Can you please tell me where can i buy DOTA2 from? Current Location : Kolkata

I've been playing dota since 2008 and after 6.77b AI, feeling kinda boring


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Payne Franchise, including Max Payne 3, is on sale - 75% off:
Winter Sale 2012 - Max Payne Franchise

Torchlight 2 50% off - this is a really awesome game, if you like these kind of games, with a very low price!
Save 50% on Torchlight II on Steam

Deus Ex Human Revolution 75% off - another great game:
Save 75% on Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Total War series on sale, including most recent ones:
Winter Sale 2012 - Total War Franchise


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

> Can you please tell me where can i buy DOTA2 from? Current Location : Kolkata


 It is only Steam and game is still in BETA. I had many keys for DOTA 2 although gave away all. Lets see if any other member has a key.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

[GOG] Last day of 2012 DRM-Free Sale, over 125 games 75% off!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Can you please tell me where can i buy DOTA2 from? Current Location : Kolkata
> 
> I've been playing dota since 2008 and after 6.77b AI, feeling kinda boring



as thetechfreak said it is only steam and is still in beta. don't ever buy it. keys are all around and you can easily get one. it will be free 2 play upon release.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Can you please tell me where can i buy DOTA2 from? Current Location : Kolkata
> 
> I've been playing dota since 2008 and after 6.77b AI, feeling kinda boring



I have posted a link in the dota 2 thread.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2013)

There are some good deals at Amazon on Editore's Choice
*www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000728511&?tag=electronicfro-20

If you bought any game from amazon last year, you will get a promo of $5. which can be applied on these games. So some price become cheap.

Bought the following games. Have more coupon. Will wait if any good deals added.
Bought Spec Ops @ $2.5
Borderlands(GOTY)+Darkness II+ Duke Nuke Forever @ $5


How is Dark Souls? Is it a good deal to buy @ $13. How is the game?


----------



## bippukt (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, just wow! You can get the following for just $20:

-Civ V
-Civ V: Gods and Kings
-Civ IV complete
-Stronghold collection

Amazon.com: 2K Strategy Super Pack [Download]: Video Games


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 4, 2013)

[GG] Legacy of Kain Collection. 66% off, $6.12usd

[GMG] Devil May Cry 4 - 3.39 € (Steam Key)


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $4.99

Also, Fallout New Vegas - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $4.99

Gothic Complete Pack & ArcaniA Gold Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $12.50


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2013)

Sad, people told me that Fallout keys don't get activated in India, so I didn't get it from GG. And now that it won't show up on Steam sale either, I just got it for $7 from a guy in US. No problems redeeming it.
Heads up to others who are curious about FO3 and FNV.


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmmm... so we can happily purchase it from GG, GMG etc.?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep, you can go all out on those deals, and they work for almost all games un-available for India, if you can see it on other retailers..
The one's which are region-locked, mention the countries specially.
In GMG it's still $8 now(after 20% off) the best offer right now..

I was hoping to get Ultimate Edition, but the guys were asking for >$15


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info.

BTW, I have NV (base game only) at my GG basket for $4.74, don't think I am gonna buy though. 

Now Steam doing a GG here:- 


*Sleeping Dogs 91% off @ $4.5*


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 6, 2013)

I was gonna post that about SD..that's a huge DEAL.

Update : Looks like they are really doing a GG here. it's back at $16.99


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2013)

Back to 66% off. So even Steam can make mistakes, good to know. 

Also Ace of Spades was 70% off, now it's back to 50% off.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 6, 2013)

Thankfully, I bought some before the deal ended..If I knew, it was for few minutes only, could have got more :/


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 6, 2013)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Thankfully, I bought some before the deal ended..If I knew, it was for few minutes only, could have got more :/



Have an extra Sleeping Dogs key you would like to sell?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tom Clancy's Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate $7.49(70%OFF)


----------



## baccilus (Jan 6, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Tom Clancy's Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate $7.49(70%OFF)



It's $24.99 now


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 7, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Have an extra Sleeping Dogs key you would like to sell?



Nopes, I only got a limited number for me and some friends.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 7, 2013)

^OK,thanks anyway


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 8, 2013)

[GG] Arma 2 Combined Operations $14.98 / £12.48

[GG] Dungeon Siege 3 : $4.99 (Steam)


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2013)

New Indie Gala - You are Empty, Trine, Magicka, Cities in Motion, Deponia & Painkiler Black: More Bonuses Soon!

[GamersGate] The Last Remnant, 75% Off (Steam key) €3.75 / £2.50 / $3.75

[Nuuvem] Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom, 80% off - 9.99BRL = $4.95 USD - 3.80€ (activates on Uplay)

[Nuuvem] Darksiders II, 74% off - 19.99BRL = $9.90 USD - 7.60€ (Steamworks)

The Free Bundle: Nitronic Rush, Ascension, Celestial Mechanica, imscared: a pixelated nightmare, Abobo's Big Adventure.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ravaged - Free Weekend - 66% Off - $3.39


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2013)

Crysis @ Rs. 54/- : Origin Store


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 12, 2013)

GAME UK selling an Elder Scrolls Bundle which includes Oblivion GOTY, Morrowind GOTY, Skyrim, Hearthfire and Dawnguard all for £20.61

FTL: Faster Than Light 50% off this weekend. $5 (DRM-Free+Steam Redeemable)


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 12, 2013)

Crysis 2 for $5 in Origin Store


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Crysis 2 for $5 in Origin Store



Original Crysis on Origin India store for just INR 54! I am grabbing it, if I can


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 15, 2013)

Its 299 now


----------



## bippukt (Jan 16, 2013)

It was a one day only deal.


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

Just Cause 2 - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $3.74

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.49


Hotline Miami 50% off @ $5 on GOG

Omerta: City of Gangsters 15% off @ $34 on GOG


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines - Download Games - Get Games 23% off @ $38.50


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2013)

News - 500 Titles in Our Catalog = 500 Games Giveaway - GOG.com


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ That's not a deal...

Buy Bethesda Bundle - *Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition, Rage, Doom 3 BFG Edition and Brink* Complete on PC Games | Free UK Delivery | GAME @ GBP23.49

You will get a single Steam redeemable key, so no luck on trade/giveaway of the games you already owned.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2013)

eh lol I forgot there was a GOG thread.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just missed the deal of darksiders 2. Is there any deal for d2 n csgo? :/


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 18, 2013)

If you pre-order Crysis 3 Hunter Edition from Game4u.com, you get a Crysis 3 T-Shirt free with it!


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> I just missed the deal of darksiders 2. Is there any deal for d2 n csgo? :/




Yeah, 75% off here:-

Darksiders II - Download Games - Get Games @ $12.49


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Jan 18, 2013)

You made my day bro! Is flipkart version steam redeemable? #d2


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

Must be, this is a steamworks enabled title.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm.. Thanks!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 19, 2013)

[GMG]Dead Rising 2 -75% ($4.99)- Steam Version

[GMG] Resident Evil 5 @ 50% off - $8.00 after voucher (Steam)


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Black Ops 2?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 20, 2013)

LEGO LotR is also $8 but sadly, cannot access the page. "Error 404 Page not found"
can get past it using a VPN, but Indian cards don't work either -___-


----------



## bippukt (Jan 20, 2013)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - for INR 399 only, on Game4u Downloads - only today!

Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

Does anybody know if this version is Steam or Origin one? My guess would be Origin, but if anyone knows for sure, please let us know


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2013)

THQ Mega Pack of 19 games for $24.99 @ *Amazon*


    Company of Heroes - Tales of Valor
    Company of Heroes Game of the Year
    Darksiders II
    Darksiders
    Homefront
    MX vs ATV Reflex
    Metro 2033
    Nexuiz
    Red Faction Armageddon
    Red Faction Guerrilla
    Saints Row 2
    Saints Row: The Third
    Supreme Commander
    Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
    Titan Quest Gold
    Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War II - Gold Edition
    Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
    Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Gold
    Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II Retribution


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jan 21, 2013)

^^does it is redeemable on steam?


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah, all games are Steam redeemable. Moreover, each game comes with individual keys, so you can trade/gift the games you already have.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jan 21, 2013)

Are these games available as dvd's or are they downloadable


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Are these games available as dvd's or are they downloadable



Steam keys not DVDs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> Yeah, all games are Steam redeemable. Moreover, each game comes with individual keys, so you can trade/gift the games you already have.



How to trade safely? I am afraid of scams in some trading sites.
I have a Battlefield 3 and Darksider key.


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2013)

^^Not much idea, but steamtrades.com should be a safe option. For BF3, I think you need to try elsewhere.


----------



## duke123 (Jan 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> How to trade safely? I am afraid of scams in some trading sites.
> I have a Battlefield 3 and Darksider key.



hi bro i am interested in battlefield 3..Is it premium edition?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2013)

duke123 said:


> hi bro i am interested in battlefield 3..Is it premium edition?



No.. It is Limited Edition.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 21, 2013)

You will have to provide proof of your key and use a trusted middle man to make a safe trade.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> How to trade safely? I am afraid of scams in some trading sites.
> I have a Battlefield 3 and Darksider key.


try ebay, I sold a Battlefield 3 Limited edition key on ebay few days back for Rs 850.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2013)

[Steam] Daily Deal: Terraria @ €2.49 (75% off)

[GameFly] Borderlands 2 for 29.99 (Pc)(Steam)


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

Darksiders Franchise Pack PC Video Game | Buy Darksiders Franchise Pack for PC | Rent Darksiders Franchise Pack - [url]www.gamefly.com @ $20[/url]

Darksiders, Darksiders II, and all DLCs included.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

dan4u said:


> try ebay, I sold a Battlefield 3 Limited edition key on ebay few days back for Rs 850.



Thanks, I have listed it on ebay @ price 850 Rs. But how will it work? It is asking to ship item. But I have only the key.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

The Walking Dead - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $12.48

For 24 hours only.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ Isn't that an Indie game? $12.48 looks a bit high.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

Not really, it includes all 05 episodes, so each episode is $2.5 only.

And I don't think Telltale Games is Indie, they have make games for Ubisoft also (CSI series).

Lastly, it's the quality of the game that matters, not the developer/publisher/type of game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> ^^ Isn't that an Indie game? $12.48 looks a bit high.



Its a great game. Worth the price. Also its 5 episodes.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope you haven't missed : Origin Online Store

Many bestselling games @ Rs. 269


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

Visit origin store .Many games price slashed to Rs 269. 

Origin Online Store

Going to grab Fifa 12. is it a good buy? or FIFA Manager 12?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 23, 2013)

I was thinking of buying Sims  3. Though i don't know what type of game is that and all. I have heard the name from many of my friends. Also there are many variations of that game. Can you please suggest me anything about that?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

lol.. posted in same time.. 

I think Sims 3 base game is not there in the origin sale list. All are those expansions.

There is 75% sale going on steam for Sims 3(10 $) which have the base game. I have no idea about this game.wait for the experts.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Visit origin store .Many games price slashed to Rs 269.
> 
> Origin Online Store
> 
> Going to grab Fifa 12. is it a good buy? or FIFA Manager 12?




Stay away from Fifa Manager 12, get Football Manager 2013 instead.

Nice deals btw, apart from Simcity 4, which you are better off getting from Steam (to avoid Origin, if not for anything else). And Digital Deluxe Editions are same price of regular versions. Nice!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> Stay away from Fifa Manager 12, get Football Manager 2013 instead.
> 
> Nice deals btw, apart from Simcity 4, which you are better off getting from Steam (to avoid Origin, if not for anything else). And Digital Deluxe Editions are same price of regular versions. Nice!



Football Manager is not in the list.. 

Yeah.. I was also surprised to see the deluxe versions are of same price as regular versions.
Anyway Dragon Age - Deluxe will be a good buy. I already have that, so going for Fifa 12.


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2013)

Football Manager is not a EA game, but its the best soccer management game. It's on Steam, so keep an eye on deals at Steam, GG GMG etc.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 24, 2013)

Football Manager is not for the faint of heart. It is a truly hardcore game, but if you are really into it and spend a good amount of time figuring out how stuff works, it will provide you hundreds of hours of entertainment. The lowest that I saw it go was $14 with the GMG code - unfortunately, it was gone by the time I came to know about it. It also seems to be out of stuck at Indian online shops, unfortunately.

The Origin sale is very nice - I am replaying Dragon Age: Origins and then Awakenings and so I bought Dragon Age II for 269! The cheapest I saw before that was 799 at Flipkart, so not bad at all. I have the Ultimate Edition, but I am not sure what I should recommend to a friend - Ultimate at 699 or DA:O Deluxe + Awakening for 538. It is also a good time to get started on the Mass Effect series.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2013)

Is dragon age 2 good?


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2013)

From what I have heard, the aura/charm that will be built playing DA will shatter in pieces after playing DA2.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 24, 2013)

It is good, but it is different from Dragon Age: Origins. You won't regret paying 269 for it, from what I've heard.


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2013)

Neverwinter Nights 2: Complete for download $14.99 - GOG.com @ $16. This is the complete edition including the original game and all the 3 expansions: Mask of the Betrayer, Storm of Zehir, and Mysteries of Westgate.

King Arthur Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $5. For the Total War fans, who want something different.

The Guild Complete Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $7.50. Very good city building game with almost endless gameplay.

Or just pick:- The Guild II Renaissance - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $2.50. It's a standalone game which includes all the maps & features of Guild II, pretty much the single game of the series that you need to play, unless you are one of those who loves to delve in the history of a series.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2013)

[GG] Dead Space 1+2 bundle -80% ($7.99)

[Steam] Free Weekend: Chivalry: Medieval Warfare + 50% off ($12.50)

[Steam][Daily deal] Ace of Spades -50% £3.49


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2013)

^^Better to get the Dead Space games from Origin sale. The bundle is being sold by Gamersgate's UK portal and there may be region restriction for activation in Origin.

*GMG update:-*

Condemned: Criminal Origins, Viking: Battle for Asgard, Renegade Ops & Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit - all $3 each with coupon code GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK. Some 10 hours left for the sale. All games are Steam redeemable.

THQ Collection at GameFly @ $25. THQ Collection includes:

    Company of Heroes Gold
    Darksiders
    Darksiders II
    Homefront
    Metro 2033
    MX vs. ATV Reflex
    Nexuiz
    Red Faction
    Red Faction II
    Red Faction Armageddon
    Saints Row 2
    Saints Row the Third
    Supreme Commander Gold
    Titan Quest Gold
    Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Retribution Complete Pack
    Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine

All games are Steam enabled and more importantly, the bundle is available for purchase from India. 

*GetGamesGo update:-*

Assassin's Creed Sale

AC, AC2 & Brotherhood 75% off, Revelations 66% off and AC3 20% off including various DLCs & Deluxe editions.


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG, check out this amazing bundle, but from Amazon, wonder from where you download the games?
Amazon.com: THQ Mega Pack [Download]: Video Games


*19 Game Downloads in This Bundle:*



> 1. Company of Heroes - Tales of Valor [Download]
> 2. Company of Heroes Game of the Year [Download]
> 3. Darksiders II [Download]
> 4. Darksiders [Download]
> ...



*Only $24.99*

*Fair well THQ.*


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2013)

Already posted in the previous page.  Apart from CoH GOTY, rest are Steam redeemable.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody knows if I can pay on origin via SBI virtual card? I tried always "Payment Authorisation Failed"
Can I create a paypal account with this virtual card and then use the paypal account?


----------



## baccilus (Jan 26, 2013)

SBI virtual card works virtually no where


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ exactly 
Any workaround??


----------



## duke123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Games4u giving flat 26% off on all games..Only for today..


----------



## baccilus (Jan 26, 2013)

Open an account in a bank whose debit cards work in steam and other International sites. AFAIK, Axis banks debit card works. My Canara Bank Visa Debit card works, but only on steam and a few other sites, not on Google or amazon.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 26, 2013)

[Steam] Deus Ex Collection - 10.49€ (-75%)

[GMG] Batman Arkham City: Game of the Year - $7.49 (-75%)

[Get Games] Up to 75% off Assassins Creed Franchise (Not available in North America)


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 26, 2013)

i dont see game4u deal D:


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't see the deal either.
By the time I'll get an Card from AXIS , offer will be long dead. Trying to find a relative's card


----------



## duke123 (Jan 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> i dont see game4u deal D:


*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10...5143173828.148519.134966473828&type=1&theater




thinkjamil said:


> I don't see the deal either.
> By the time I'll get an Card from AXIS , offer will be long dead. Trying to find a relative's card



game4u deals come only on their facebook page...
use entropay ..It will work but will cost 5% extra...


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 26, 2013)

yup...Now i see the discount code..thanks


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just found this - *www.ebay.in/itm/Call-Duty-Black-Op...Domain_203&hash=item2579ea9011#ht_1451wt_1139 can you guys confirm this? I think it's not fake! :/


----------



## duke123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> Just found this - Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 - PC Game - By Treyarch | eBay can you guys confirm this? I think it's not fake! :/



probably cracked version


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> Just found this - Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 - PC Game - By Treyarch | eBay can you guys confirm this? I think it's not fake! :/


Its screams fake. BL II should not go below 2k, not yet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 27, 2013)

[Steam] Daily Deal: Skyrim @ $30 (50% off)

[Steam] Hitman: Absolution - 16.99€ (-66%)

[Steam] Legacy of Kain Collection - 50% off weekend deal

[GMG] Batman Arkham City: Game of the Year - $7.49 (-75%)


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2013)

Save 75% on Sleeping Dogs on Steam @ $12.5


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 28, 2013)

[Steam] Daily Deal: Orcs Must Die @ $2.49 (75% off)


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 28, 2013)

BF3 is for $12 on Origin. Sale ends today.


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW, Sleeping Dogs is cheaper at Amazon, just $10:-

Amazon.com: Sleeping Dogs [Download]: Video Games

Game activates in Steam.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Souls $16 on GMG, after using the 20% coupon.
Cheapest offer on the Internet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 29, 2013)

[GG] Awesomenauts - 70% off - Steam

Gamers gate Crysis collection $13.98. Includes Crysis, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, and Crysis Warhead


----------



## bippukt (Jan 29, 2013)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Dark Souls $16 on GMG, after using the 20% coupon.
> Cheapest offer on the Internet.



Wow, I wish I hadn't exhausted my gaming budget.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja $3.75
Deadlight $3.75

on Amazon.com, but like everyother game on Amazon, it's for customers with US address only. No other restrictions, the billing address has to be valid in US. Works with Steam like a charm


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup, bought the MS bundle pack. 

Games in Total War Collection Sale category from Get Games

Rome, Medieval II, Empire, Napoleon, Shogun 2 Collection, Total War Master Collection - all 75% off. Fall Of The Samurai Collection & Grand Master Collection both 66% off.

Cognition - An Erica Reed Thriller Episode 1: The Hangman @ $5, a bit rough around the edges, but good nevertheless. Also the 2nd chapter is 10% @ $9.



*Football Manager 2013 is back in stock at Flipkart priced at 999/-.*


GameFly: THQ Medley Pack @ $10



> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
> Metro 2033
> Red Faction: Guerrilla
> Homefront
> ...




Good to see finally a Stalker game in a THQ bundle. Bundle is available for purchase in India, and Steam redeemabale.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 3, 2013)

[Steam][Daily deal] Bastion -75% £2.87

[GMG] Just Cause 2 75% off - $3.74 (activates on Steam) Reminder: JC2MP in open beta this weekend

[GameStop] 50% off Skyrim - $29.99 (Steam)


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 5, 2013)

[GMG] Free Games This Weekend

[GMG] - EA Massive Savings (Up to 75% off)

[Get Games] 75% off Darksiders II (Steam)


----------



## 007 (Feb 6, 2013)

Battlefield 3: Premium Edition at GMG for $30
Activates on Origin


----------



## darkv0id (Feb 6, 2013)

[Steam][Midweek Madness] The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition  -50% $9.99


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2013)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Ultimate Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate @ $7.50

All the DE:HR contents in a single package deal.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2013)

[Steam] Weekend Deal: Borderlands Franchise 50%-75% off

[Steam][Weekend Deal] Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - 6.99€ (-50%)

[GG] Mass Effect Weekend 66-85% off

[Gala Store] Alan Wake's American Nightmare $3.74 (Steam)

[GMG] Ravaged 66% off - $3.39 [Steam]


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Its still better to get a global offensive via flipkart and save download time


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 8, 2013)

^Its still you have to download the full game by steam , though you ordered retails disc for CS : GO. 

BTW, when and what is the next sale season? I cannot see any mouth watering deals now..


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ I read somewhere theres a way to make it install from the CD


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ I read somewhere theres a way to make it install from the CD



hmm.. but that will install half of the game, and rest half will be downloaded plus include all the updates/patch they released till now.  equal to full game download


----------



## duke123 (Feb 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ I read somewhere theres a way to make it install from the CD



you still need about 4-5GB install from online..Also once you complete installation you can make backup...


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

*Buy Hitman Super Bundle on PC Games | Free UK Delivery | GAME @ 12GBP*

Every Hitman game (yeah, including Absolution ) except Contacts. All four Steam redeemable.

GMG - Dear Esther @ $1.38 (Capsule)

GMG - Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed @ $22.49 (Steam). Probably the best kart racer ever made, and more importantly looks like someone has finally done a PC port right.

GetGamesGo - Warner Bros Sale Batman, Fear, Lego series & Lord of the Rings: War in the North in sale at 75% off.

GetGamesGo - Warner Bros Sale Batman, Fear, Lego series & Lord of the Rings: War in the North in sale at 75% off.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 9, 2013)

Sleeping dogs for 399/- on game4u downloads.
Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Sleeping Dogs Limited Edition


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 10, 2013)

GMG Free Game: Ninja Blade


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> GMG Free Game: Ninja Blade



Thanks for posting  
Will add it to my Inventory.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2013)

Dragon Age Bundle(DAO Ultimate and DA II) $7.99 - Apply promo code GFDFEB20

Dragon Age Bundle PC Video Game | Buy Dragon Age Bundle for PC | Rent Dragon Age Bundle - www.gamefly.com

Deal Expired.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Dragon Age Bundle(DAO Ultimate and DA II) $7.99 - Apply promo code GFDFEB20
> 
> Dragon Age Bundle PC Video Game | Buy Dragon Age Bundle for PC | Rent Dragon Age Bundle - www.gamefly.com



Will get this one. Thanks for posting buddy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Will get this one. Thanks for posting buddy.



Sorry bro that deal expired.. I did not checked that while posting.

Offtopic:- How to strike through the texts?


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

use this code:-





> ['s]your text here[/'s]



Remove the apostrophes.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2013)

noparse
[noparse][/noparse]


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks.. got it


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

[GMG] Skyrim [Steam] - $32 (total 50% off with coupon)

Mafia II - $5.99 w/coupon code GFDFEB20 - Gamefly (steam activated)


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2013)

*Upto 70% off for games in Origin store*
Origin Online Store


----------



## bippukt (Feb 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Upto 70% off for games in Origin store*
> Origin Online Store



The upto part is important. But it is a good sale. And they have included new games as well this time.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it still on? Might buy something today


----------



## bippukt (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, it seems like a Valentine Day sale to me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah its a Valentine Day's offer so I guess it will last today.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Feb 14, 2013)

na.. offer ends on 18th feb..


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

bought DS1, DS2 and Dragon Age Ultimate edition.


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2013)

May Payne 3: Complete Pack at GMG for $14 with 20% off voucher code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS.
Activates on Steam.


----------



## ad2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

Found an amazing deal for *Crysis 3 Hunter Edition PS3 at just Rs.2699*


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2013)

^ only 300 Rs less, and never heard about the site.

Edit:- COD available for New Delhi, Gurgaon, Noida, Chandigarh, Srinagar. So pretty good deal for the resident of those cities.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 18, 2013)

wareframe beta key -*www.gameitems.com/get-your-warframe-closed-beta-key-giveaway-466.html


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2013)

[GMG] Borderlands 2 - 60% off. Steam activation. 20% off : GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2013)

[GMG][Steam] XCOM: Enemy Unknown - $19.99 ($16 with coupon: GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS)/


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2013)

Battlefield 3 at Origin Store for 539/-

*i.imgur.com/lSwS7Rg.jpg


----------



## Skud (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots of Bioshock Infinite pre-purchase offers on plate:-

*1) Amazon:-* Apart from BioShock Infinite: Mind in Revolt for Kindle and the Industrial Revolution pack, you will get 2x $15 credit for 2K games. Both coupons are valid till March 26, 2014 for all 2K games apart from pre-orders, BI, & BI season pass.

*2) Steam:-* Duh!!! They need to reach specific pre-order figures for you to get the bonuses. Apart from the free Industrial Revolution Pack, you can pick up a free copy of Bioshock right now. You can get some TF2 items on reaching the next goal, and a free copy of XCOM: Enemy Unknown on reaching the last goal.

*3) Gamersgate:-* This one's interesting. First you will get 30% of the game's price (that's close to $18) back in blue coins which you can use in future purchases. Next up is a free copy of Bioshock and another free copy of any of the following 5 games:-
BioShock 2, Mafia II, Sid Meier's Civilization® V, Spec Ops: The Line or The Darkness II.


There's also a whole lot of deals going on in Amazon. You may have a look.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 23, 2013)

Dead Island Game of the Year Edition PC Giveaway Redemption Guide - Raptr


----------



## z3rO (Feb 25, 2013)

Daily Offer - Unreal Deal Pack 66% off.    <---- Only 4 hrs left.


New Free to Play on Steam - Age of Conan: Unchained


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2013)

[GOG] The Incredible Machine Mega Pack - 60% off - $2.79

[GMG] The Witcher II: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition @ 40% off - $9.60 after voucher (DRM Free)

[GamersGate] Dungeon Siege 3 Collection @$8.74

Rockstar Classics - $11.23 Amazon: Bully, Midnight Club 2, Max Payne 2, Vice city, San Andreas. Steam

[Amazon] Amnesia: Dark Descent pc download for $2.99 - 85% off

[GameFly] Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY PC download for $4.99 (Steam)


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a 30% discount code at game4u. Only applicable for Downloadable games. But didn't find anything attractive or I already have that game.
If anyone going to purchase, I can share that coupon code. Not sure if it is one time use or multiple time use.

P.S. - List of Downloadable games. Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U


----------



## z3rO (Feb 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Got a 30% discount code at game4u. Only applicable for Downloadable games. But didn't find anything attractive or I already have that game.
> If anyone going to purchase, I can share that coupon code. Not sure if it is one time use or multiple time use.
> 
> P.S. - List of Downloadable games. Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U



I got the 30% off code too.. YGPM


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 27, 2013)

Bought this game after a long wait for price dropping.

[Amazon] Guild Wars 2 33% Off - $39.99 or $29.99 with CAGROCKS code

Amazon.com: Guild Wars 2 [Online Game Code]: Video Games

Another good deal IMO..

Sleeping Dogs: LE - Ultimate Bundle $25.81

plus apply the coupon which GMG provide for Digital Download to get additional discount. Will update once I get the code.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Bought this game after a long wait for price dropping.
> 
> [Amazon] Guild Wars 2 33% Off - $39.99 or $29.99 with CAGROCKS code
> 
> ...



I got this for 64$ August last year.The best MMO currently.Congrats


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ 64$ :O Whats there in that game


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2013)

[GameFly] Borderlands Collection (Borderlands 2 AND Borderlands GOTY) PC download (Steam) for $23.99 w/ GFDMAR20 coupon code

[Steam] Daily Deal: Dear Esther @ $2.49 (75% off)


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 28, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I got this for 64$ August last year.The best MMO currently.Congrats



Do you have Digital Deluxe Edition?

Whats your id there? Currently downloading, expected to be complete in this weekend


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got the basic edition.I got it on the release day,so it was expensive.3400 in rupees.U will have to download 15.3gb,took me around 4 days.Awesome graphics,immersive gameplay,lots of things to do.Simply fantastic 

I have like 3 different characters in the game,my human warrior is RockyBarbosa.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 1, 2013)

[Steam] Mark of the Ninja Weekend Sale @$4.99(67%off) weekend discount


----------



## z3rO (Mar 1, 2013)

[GreenManGaming] Tomb Raider Collection @ $29.99 (50% off) DRM:Steam

This bundle includes:
Tomb Raider I
Tomb Raider II
Tomb Raider III
Tomb Raider IV: The Last Revelation
Tomb Raider V: Chronicles
Tomb Raider IV: The Angel of Darkness
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Underworld


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally..we have *SC2: WoL* back on sale at Blizzard for $20
EDIT: Amazon has honored the price match requests  can save the $6 to $9 shipping charges at Blizzard (box version)

*Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition* for $12 at GMG using 20% coupon code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS.
Activates on Steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2013)

^Dont think it will be shipped to India.

Anyway, here are some deals.
Just Cause 2 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming  75% off - $3.00 after code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS(Steam)

Amazon.com: Tropico 4 [Download]: Video Games 75% off: $7.49

Anno 1404 Gold Edition 75% and then 20% off with the code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS - £2.60(Only UK)


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Witchers please?


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^Dont think it will be shipped to India.


Actually, you can get it shipped to India from Amazon for an additional $17 for SC2 (shipping + duty) but that's not what I was excited about. I have Amazon Prime annual subscription and I usually ship all stuff and boxed copies (i like boxed copies!) to friends over there, get the key alone if required and will get the boxes later when someone visits India. Been waiting for a SC2 deal as I missed the last black friday sale. Good that I waited for a day and didn't order the digital version at Blizzard.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyway, here are some deals.
> Just Cause 2 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming  75% off - $3.00 after code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS(Steam)



Bought it..


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> Witchers please?



The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition PC Video Game | Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition for PC | Rent The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition - www.gamefly.com

$7.99 after applying GFDMAR20 coupon code


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Mar 6, 2013)

ohh.. thank you! But is it steam redeemable? i don't want the DRM free copy..  and is there any deal on Witcher 1 too? 

i found this-- Black ops 2 - 1499/- only..
*planetgames.co.in/index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&path=20_59&product_id=181


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

^No steam key.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 6, 2013)

md computers offer this


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where can I get borderlands 2 in India?Its currently out of stock everywhere and on steam its too costly.


----------



## draco21 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello...

i want to buy warcraft 3 (complete with frozen throne)...... anyone point me somewhere???


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2013)

I think either this one or WoW is free(for certain lvls).. Check in blizzard website.

BTW any reason for this game? Do you want to play spcly Dota?

Edit:- Check in Flipkart, there it is 1.5K


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Hello...
> 
> i want to buy warcraft 3 (complete with frozen throne)...... anyone point me somewhere???



you can buy warcraft 3, there is an option for digital download... but its useless as most people who play now on battlenet are pros ... and a high number of people have shifted to WoW.


----------



## draco21 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok i want to buy it because i want to get rid of the sucking patching issues of pirated version i am using now......... i want to play allstars primarily. It is the only thing i play. But latest all stars maps wont open in 1.21 so i was to patch the game but again issues.....

so decided to buy it anyways.....

seems flipkart is my only option. ok thanks ppl......


----------



## z3rO (Mar 8, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> i don't want the DRM free copy..  and is there any deal on Witcher 1 too?



The Witcher Enhanced Edition Director's Cut for $2.50 at GamersGate but this copy is DRM free. 

Steam Weekend Deal : Max Payne Franchise 66% Off and Max Payne Bundle (1 & 2) 66% Off

PS : Max Payne 3 is available for ₹749 on Flipkart.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> ohh.. thank you! But is it steam redeemable? i don't want the DRM free copy..  and is there any deal on Witcher 1 too?
> 
> i found this-- Black ops 2 - 1499/- only..
> *planetgames.co.in/index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&path=20_59&product_id=181




Wait for Steam summer sale.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah.. Saving for the summer sale..  but in case if you guys find Witchers please post here.. Thanks..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

Max pane 3 - 14$ in steam


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 9, 2013)

Rawbots - Robots crafting sandbox game

Order for Early access, Register an account there, then apply coupon code "SIMCITY" for 100 % discount.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2013)

Resident Evil 5 for $4 at GMG with coupon code GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2013)

GOG.com - Pick 5 Games || Save 80%




> The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
> Legend of Grimrock
> The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
> Alan Wake's American Nightmare
> ...


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 18, 2013)

[Steam][Assassin's Creed Franchise][50-75% off]


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 22, 2013)

March Madness Day 1


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 26, 2013)

[Steam][Just Cause 2][$3.00 (-85%)]


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

Humble Bundle Weekly Sale: THQ Games $1 Minimum.
The Humble Mobile Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)

Games like Darksiders 1,2, Red faction are there.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Humble Bundle Weekly Sale: THQ Games $1 Minimum.
> The Humble Mobile Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
> 
> Games like Darksiders 1,2, Red faction are there.



Thanks. Will consider buying this.
Also guys, look at Altitude on steam. Available for 2.49 dollars today.


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dark Souls (Prepare To Die Edition) for $15 at Amazon. Activates on Steam.


----------



## bippukt (Mar 29, 2013)

007 said:


> Dark Souls (Prepare To Die Edition) for $15 at Amazon. Activates on Steam.



Er, I don't think we can buy this.

[h=2]Product Details[/h]              

*Online Code:* Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 29, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Er, I don't think we can buy this.
> 
> [h=2]Product Details[/h]
> 
> *Online Code:* Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address.


We can.. just give a valid US address. You will get the game code, and they are not going to check whether you live there or not. 
I have bought many games from there.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 29, 2013)

Since  i dont have bank account , can anybody helps me buy just cause 2 . I will credit the cash to His account . anyone ?

edit - tried my brother union bank debit card , but didnt worked "Your purchase has not been completed. Your credit card information has been declined by your credit card company" .


----------



## iittopper (Mar 31, 2013)

batman arkham city @ 7.5$$
Save 75% on Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition on Steam


----------



## iittopper (Apr 3, 2013)

The Humble Weekly Sale: Tripwire (pay what you want and help charity)

Pay $1 or more:

Red Orchestra    
Soundtrack included.
Red Orchestra 2  
Game of the Year Edition + Soundtrack

Pay $2.83 or more:
 Killing Floor      
Soundtrack + all DLC included.

Hell of a deal.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

Never heard the game names..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

iittopper said:


> The Humble Weekly Sale: Tripwire (pay what you want and help charity)
> 
> Pay $1 or more:
> 
> ...



wow. I already have Killing Floor on Steam but Red Orchestra and its sequel really seems like a good deal. Hmmm


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

*na.alienwarearena.com/deal/90-off-sniper-ghost-warrior-1

Cannot check this site now, Can somebody check and tell what is it? Guess 90% OFF on Sniper GW


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *na.alienwarearena.com/deal/90-off-sniper-ghost-warrior-1
> 
> Cannot check this site now, Can somebody check and tell what is it? Guess 90% OFF on Sniper GW



Yes it is 90% off on Sniper GW1.It says deal expires in 86 days.The steam code isn't working for many people.Btw how is the game?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

Game is not good, but worth $1, as per some comments. I have no idea.




*Company of heroes 2 Beta Key Giveaway.*

*www.facebook.com/pcgamermagazine/app_174961479209942

Deal expired.


----------



## 007 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dead Island GOTY for $4.99 (75% off) at Amazon.
DRM: Steam


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Borderlands 2 + Season Pass @ $25

One Day Sale on Borderlands 2


----------



## 007 (Apr 6, 2013)

Get Loaded

Choose any 2 titles for just $10 



    Mafia II
    Darksiders II
    Spec Ops: The Line
    Serious Sam 3: BFE
    Batman Arkham City
    Deus Ex: Human Revolution
    Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
    Civilization V
    Borderlands Game of the Year Edition
    Just Cause 2
    LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7
    Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition
    Dirt 2
    Quantum Conundrum

DRM: Steam


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Borderlands 2 + Season Pass @ $25
> 
> One Day Sale on Borderlands 2





007 said:


> Get Loaded
> 
> Choose any 2 titles for just $10
> 
> ...



Thanks both of you for sharing  

Got Bl2+season's pass for $25.Also got Civilization 5 and Batman AC for another $10.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 6, 2013)

From md computers 




> BUY ANY PRODUCT FROM OUR ONLINE STORE AND GET 1 TO 10
> 
> GAMES ABSOLUTELY FREE
> 
> ...


----------



## z3rO (Apr 10, 2013)

[GMG]Magicka series 75% off for 24 hours!

COH2 beta keys.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Walking dead is 60% off on steam.. 

Borderlands 2 is at 500 on muve.Pl.. Digital row version.. English! 

On mobile.. Lazy to put links..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Walking Dead is attracting me towards it 
But no more game puchasing...gotta resist.
Have a look at this: 
*www.humblebundle.com/weekly


3 great games!


----------



## z3rO (Apr 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Have a look at this:
> The Humble Weekly Sale: Blendo Games (pay what you want and help charity)
> 3 great games!



Bought it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Follow some good deals here: *www.reddit.com/r/gamedeals


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2013)

Guild wars 2 available for 3 day trial . downloading


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Follow some good deals here: *www.reddit.com/r/gamedeals


Lol you revealed all the secrets..



iittopper said:


> Guild wars 2 available for 3 day trial . downloading



Downloading the game will take more than 3 days


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2013)

the game will activate from 19 april to 21 . So we still have to days to download .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

@arijotsinha well that‘s not my only source. But most deals show up there quite quickly.
So keep an eye out all.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2013)

Go get Mass Effect 2 for cheap:-

The Indie Gala Mass Effect Bundle


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 18, 2013)

@skud why is there a price range??
& what they mean by
"*Set Your Price for Mass Effect bundle!"
*
default is chosen $10

but it says $5.59 every game can be unlocked


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2013)

If you want to give more , you are more than welcome .


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> @skud why is there a price range??
> & what they mean by
> "*Set Your Price for Mass Effect bundle!"
> *
> ...




It goes like this:-

i) pay at least $0.01 for only Android game.
ii) pay at least $1 for the 1st 4 games, plus 1 mystery game
iii) pay at least the base amount ($5.81 atm) for everything - forget about default

Also group buys are cheaper, check the gifting option & pricing in the same page. And yeah, you can buy for any amount, no. of games will depend on the amount.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 18, 2013)

ohh! clear now.

thanks


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

portal 2 - 5$

Save 75% on Portal 2 on Steam


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Guild wars 2 @ 39.99$ / good deal ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

^No.. Average deal. It comes to this price often.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

kk thanks . I can wait if for price to go down to 30$ , only if it do not come very late .


----------



## z3rO (Apr 19, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Base Game for ₹269. This ends 11:59PM IST tonight.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn - we must have missed the special deal on Origin where 3 games where available for very little. It was only a 12 hour deal, and I forgot


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2013)

Decided to skip BF3 as I won't be having the bandwidth to download it.
Oh well


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

well get it today , and download it whenver you get time .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 22, 2013)

MOH Warfighter for $10.

*www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007PVDAAY/...=warfighter&qid=1366559614&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you have recently purchased bf3 this will help you a lot

Link :

*www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Ultimate-Shortcut-Bundle-Online/dp/B008MNJYI6/?tag=childsplaycha-20


B2K

Armored Kill

Close quarters

Aftermath

End Game


----------



## iittopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Fifa soccer 13 @ 9.99$ - Amazon.com: FIFA Soccer 13 [Download]: Video Games


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 24, 2013)

[Steam][Midweek Madness][Dragon Age: Origins @ $4.99 (-75%)]


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2013)

Save 10% on FEZ on Steam


This just might be the first pre-order of my life


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> portal 2 - 5$
> 
> Save 75% on Portal 2 on Steam



got it



z3rO said:


> Battlefield 3 Base Game for ₹269. This ends 11:59PM IST tonight.



missed that


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 24, 2013)

Anno Beta key giveaway..


GameSpot Beta :: Anno Online


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2013)

max payne 3 (35 gb) + l.a noire (16gb) + gta 4 (15 gb) + episodes from liberty city ( 15 gb) - 30$ @ steam . total - 80 gb . Will take 1 years to download @ 512kbps


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 26, 2013)

get the LA Noire complete pack


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> max payne 3 (35 gb) + l.a noire (16gb) + gta 4 (15 gb) + episodes from liberty city ( 15 gb) - 30$ @ steam . total - 80 gb . Will take 1 years to download @ 512kbps




Not really, just keep the PC 24x7 on. 



avinandan012 said:


> get the LA Noire complete pack




Not the best price, it has seen better days.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 26, 2013)

Skud said:


> Not the best price, it has seen better days.



$5.75 for it is still a good deal, as long he intends to play it and not hoard it for the future. Price can drop only marginally from this level.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2013)

Get 2 games from the given list for 24$ Get Loaded
SQUARE ENIX TITLE
hitman absolution @ 7.54 . professional edition -  10$ -awesome deal
JUST CAUSE 2 -3.75$
 SQUARE ENIX Online Store - PC Download

l/a noire@ 7.5$ -*www.amazon.com/L-Noire-Complete-Download/dp/B005XAYPR6/ref=sr_1_445?tag=amazongamesales-20


----------



## bippukt (Apr 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> hitman absolution @ 7.54 . professional edition -  10$ -awesome deal



Just be aware that the extra goodies like videos etc make the size of the Pro edition around 25GB, nearly half of it useless fluff. Unless you have a very fast connection, go for the standard edition.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone and everyone should snag up Just Cause 2 at this price. Totally worthy of it. Not to mention the epic multiplayer (which is in beta and ends on Sunday sadly)


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 27, 2013)

what is the download size of just cause 2


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2013)

3.9gb if i remember correctly and 4.8 gb after installation .


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Get 2 games from the given list for 24$ Get Loaded
> SQUARE ENIX TITLE
> *hitman absolution @ 7.54 . professional edition -  10$ -awesome deal*
> JUST CAUSE 2 -3.75$
> ...



activates on steam??


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2013)

all sqaure enix title use steam DRM .


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 27, 2013)

got these
---*www.getloadedgo.com/ sale---(any 2 games for $24 offer )

[SIZE=-1]S[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]l[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]p[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]g[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]D[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]g[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]s[SUP]TM[/SUP][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]E[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]n[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]S[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]p[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]E[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]l[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]V[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]H[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]g[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]C[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]d[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
---- from this week's steam sale ---

Fable
Fable 3
Fable III - Traitor's Keep Quest Pack
Fable III - Dog Breed Set
Fable III - Industrial Knight Outfit
Fable III - Dog Outfit
Fable III - Understone Quest Pack
Dragon Age:Origins
Dragon Age:Origins Awakening
L.A. Noire
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
total : $41.65

i would say grab the sniper elite & some other game cause sniper elite have all DLCs included in this sale[/SIZE]


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> activates on steam??





iittopper said:


> all sqaure enix title use steam DRM .



Most of these are Steamworks, but these ones use SecuROM and don't activate on Steam: (via Reddit)
Just Cause 1, Deus Ex GOTY + Invisible War, Kane & Lynch 2, Thief: Deadly Shadows + Dark Project Gold, Tomb Raider: Anniversary + Underworld


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks for the info !


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 27, 2013)

You're welcome! 
BTW, has anyone purchased a game from the Square Enix sale? I'm asking because US and Europe have two different sales, I just want to make sure if we can buy games from the US store or not. 
Also, can anyone tell how long this sale is expected to last?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2013)

its end on 2nd may .


----------



## bippukt (Apr 27, 2013)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion - Buy and download on GamersGate

66% off - $13.58, only about 13 hours more.

One of the best RTS games with a bit of a different gameplay style. If you are unsure, check out reviews or video reviews. I highly recommend it.

Activates on Steam.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 27, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> You're welcome!
> BTW, has anyone purchased a game from the Square Enix sale? I'm asking because US and Europe have two different sales, I just want to make sure if we can buy games from the US store or not.
> Also, can anyone tell how long this sale is expected to last?


same! you change location & euro change to dollar


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2013)

GTA IV @$4.99
LA Noire @$6
GTA $+ EFLC @$7.49


Some great deals on Steam. GTA won't get ny cheaper now


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmm, finally got Just Cause 2 via the Square Enix sale 

For those looking to purchase from the sale, you'll have to make a SquareEnix account. A *lot* of users (including me) never receive the confirmation email, so it's best if you just login using your Facebook/Twitter/Google account. Also, you'll be asked for your address. Enter any random US address (make sure you get the ZIP codes right for the city you choose). 

Also, if the game is Steamworks (most of them are), you'll get an unlock code and a Serial no. The Serial number can be used to activate the game on Steam. You can choose to download the setup via the Square Enix site, or the full game via Steam (the Setup is obviously smaller, 4 GB vs 5GB for the full game in case of Just Cause 2). Keep in mind though, you have *only 30 days* to download via the Square Enix site. You can download through Steam anytime you want.

And yes, happy gaming


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2013)

^^Thanks a lot for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 29, 2013)

Defence grid on sale for 2.99$

for ₹150, you are getting more than your money's worth.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 29, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Defence grid on sale for 2.99$
> 
> for ₹150, you are getting more than your money's worth.



Bought it on instinct.Is the game worth the money? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Bought it on instinct.Is the game worth the money? Thanks for sharing.


absolutely yes. there are variety of modes and the game is easy to learn even if you are new to tower defense genre. it also supports controller fully and you can play from your couch relaxing.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it like Orcs Must Die 2? I haven't had much time to play it, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 29, 2013)

@bippukt  never played omd2. but yeah, dg is really fun. especially when you are bored of hardcore games you could just load up a map and kill those aliens. 

@rock, so how do you like it?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @bippukt  never played omd2. but yeah, dg is really fun. especially when you are bored of hardcore games you could just load up a map and kill those aliens.
> 
> @rock, so how do you like it?



Yaa, its fun, especially the AI voice commentary.The view shd be a little closer imo.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Yaa, its fun, especially the AI voice commentary.The view shd be a little more closer imo.



i'm sure you have already noticed but in case you haven't, you can zoom in by scrolling.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 30, 2013)

I know that,anyways the game is good.


----------



## 007 (May 2, 2013)

Max Payne 3 + Max Payne 3 Rockstar Pass + L.A. Noire Complete for $16 with code GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA at GMG.


----------



## bippukt (May 3, 2013)

Torchlight II on GG 66% off - $6.78. This is a very good game. Anyone whole likes hack n slash like Diablo should try it. It is comparable Diablo III in gameplay and doesn't have the insane always online DRM.

Torchlight II - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 4, 2013)

75% off Train Simulator 2013.

Skyrim and dlc also on sale at 40% and 50% off respectively on gmg.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2013)

Borderlands 2 for $10 at GG. Expires in 14 hours.


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2013)

awesome deal for borderlands 2 .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

God! WHY? WHY? don't i have a CC


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2013)

007 said:


> Borderlands 2 for $10 at GG. Expires in 14 hours.



Worth the $10 anyday. The normal game without any DLCs is pretty long, fun & hard


----------



## bippukt (May 5, 2013)

XCOM Enemy Unknown for $10 ie 75% off. A great strategy game. If unsure, just look at the reviews.

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## darkv0id (May 6, 2013)

[Steam][Daily Deal][Just Cause 2 @ $3.74 (-75%)]

Is this game ever _not_ on sale?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> [Steam][Daily Deal][Just Cause 2 @ $3.74 (-75%)]
> 
> Is this game ever _not_ on sale?



It's particularly worth the money now with the amazing Multiplayer in the works.

Single player also isn't that bad.


----------



## darkv0id (May 8, 2013)

[The Humble "Double Fine" Bundle][DRM free][Pay what you want]

Pay $1 or more to get Steam keys as well for Stacking+Costume Quest+Psychonauts.
Beat the average to get Brutal Legend.

If not for anything else, get this for Psychonauts.

Please.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2013)

Dark souls @ rs 707 ( drm - steam) - Buy Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition (Code Only) (PC CD-ROM)


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 9, 2013)

Indiegala Tropico bundle (The Indie Gala - Tropico)

Pay what you want and get Tropico Reloaded.
Pay 4.78$ or more and get Tropico 3 - Steam Special Edition.
Pay  8.37$ or more and get Tropico 4 - Steam Special Edition.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2013)

Hitman Absolution for $5 at Amazon.
Game activates via Steam.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2013)

Hmmmm

Black Ops II Free Weekend!

Amazon DVG Thread V3 ($5 Hitman Absolution, $10 Sleeping Dogs)


----------



## arijitsinha (May 11, 2013)

Torchlight 2 4 - pack $20.39 USD. If anyone interested ping me on steam.. gonna buy this one if I get 2 more people.


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2013)

Preorder watch dogs / ac 4 / batman / splinter cell / grid 2 @ rs 634 from *gamesinc.in/ .


*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/7803_377676189000138_151330936_n.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2013)

Were you able to buy it? I am getting this product is out of stock error.


----------



## Jripper (May 12, 2013)

No COD in my place from this site


----------



## IndianRambo (May 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing link, ordered remember me & watch dogs(separately).


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2013)

Damn I missed again. Again out of stock..


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2013)

i have ordered watch dogs and splinter cell . You can order 2 game max from one account  with the coupon applied , after that order the game from different id . @arjitsinha - dont worry about out of stock , just order it , it should work .


----------



## IndianRambo (May 12, 2013)

^^when will the coupon expire?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2013)

13th Midnight. And 2 purchase limit per user/ per address.


----------



## IndianRambo (May 12, 2013)

thank you. btw ordered batmanrigins, now its out of stock.

does anyone got call for cod order confirmation.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2013)

products are getting out of stock and again it is restocked.. just keep trying.

for order confirmation , I think as it is Sunday so no reps are there. Hope we will get call confirmation on Monday.

Is this site reliable? I have to pay for Watch Dogs, due to COD not available in my office address, rest I ordered COD at different address.


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2013)

yes site is completely reliable , i order my games from here only . They ship in the same day for Delhi guys . BTW can i order 3rd game by hidding ip address with different address and login account ?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2013)

Why hiding ip? Do you have static IP for internet? If not just disconnect and connect internet and to avoid getting caught from cookie, use different browser/ Private browsing. I used Chrome and Firefox for two different account

Thanks for sharing this site, hope no issue appears.


----------



## darkv0id (May 13, 2013)

Don't know if this will work in India, but apparently some people in the US have found a way to get BF3 @ $7.

Here's how:
1. Install Origin, download Battlefield 1942 via Origin (it's free)
2. Play the game once.
3. Exit the game. You should get a pop-up with a offer for BF3 at $7 (or the equivalent amount in rupees).

*i.imgur.com/1OgNp7K.png

*Please note that I haven't tried it personally, so I have no idea if it works in India or not.* But I say it's worth a shot, if bandwidth is no issue.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Don't know if this will work in India, but apparently some people in the US have found a way to get BF3 @ $7.
> 
> Here's how:
> 1. Install Origin, download Battlefield 1942 via Origin (it's free)
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I took the pain of testing this out with a different account and I can confirm that *it doesn't work in India*.
I got the popup though after playing Battlefield 1942, but without any offers.
So others need not try this.

Popup:
*i.imgur.com/BR0OBDW.png

On clicking:
*i.imgur.com/5zENKEc.png


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2013)

^ thanks for your time bro ! appreciate it .


----------



## darkv0id (May 14, 2013)

@ 007 Thanks for update !


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

There's usually something wrong with deals that just need us to play games for a few minutes for a amazing deal to appear.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

There are many game for sale at Amazon.

CheapShark - Browse


Have not played any sonic games before. Which Sonic game is best? or shall I go with this one?

Amazon.com: Sonic Action Pack [Download]: Video Games


----------



## darkv0id (May 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> There are many game for sale at Amazon.
> 
> CheapShark - Browse



Just got Dark Souls @ $7.49. Some really amazing deals at Amazon right now.

EDIT: This one seems to be a really good deal: [Firaxis Complete Pack (Civilization V:Gold Edition + Civilization IV Complete Edition + XCOM: Enemy Unknown) @ $19.99 (83% off)]


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

Me too got Dark Souls and the Sonic bundle.

the firaxis pack is really good, but I dont like TBS games.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2013)

All amazon deal - Cheap Ass Gamer - View Single Post - Amazon PCDD - Mayhem! Has Begun, $7.49 Dark Souls, Lots of Bundles Hundreds of Deals 

Can anyone help me get dark souls @ 7.5$ , since i dont have a cc . I will pay via net banking .


@darkvoid - you got steam code right ? NO GFWL crap ?


----------



## darkv0id (May 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Me too got Dark Souls and the Sonic bundle.
> 
> the firaxis pack is really good, but I dont like TBS games.




I also found this : [(Bioshock + Bioshock 2 bundle) @ $4.99 (88% off)]

And this: Complete list of the Amazon MAYhem deals (includes bundles)  (EDIT: Same as the above list linked by iittopper)

EDIT: @ iittopper Yeah, I got the steam code, but I'm not sure if the game is GFWL-free or not, the Amazon page says it's GFWL, so I guess I'll find out after installation.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Can anyone help me get dark souls @ 7.5$ , since i dont have a cc . I will pay via net banking .



Debit Card also works.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2013)

^ not working , already tried .


----------



## darkv0id (May 16, 2013)

^ You tried using entropay?


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ You tried using entropay?



no , visa /


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> no , visa /



I bought it using ICICI visa debit card.. Anyway ping me on steam, if you have not got it yet.


----------



## darkv0id (May 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> no , visa /



Check your PM


----------



## heidi2521 (May 16, 2013)

Anybody want a 75% off coupon for Shogun 2? PM me if you are interested.


----------



## darkv0id (May 16, 2013)

^ Man, what's the deal with those Shogun 2 coupons? A few days back a really nice dude I didn't even know added me to his Steam friends and BAM! a day after he asks me if I want a Shogun 2 coupon. Is there some sore of deal/promotion going on?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 16, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ Man, what's the deal with those Shogun 2 coupons? A few days back a really nice dude I didn't even know added me to his Steam friends and BAM! a day after he asks me if I want a Shogun 2 coupon. Is there some sore of deal/promotion going on?



_Maybe_ I was the really nice dude? You may notice that our handles have a common morbid theme....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

Should I buy CSGO from Steam at $7.49?
or should I buy Borderlands GOTY for the same price? 
Really confused!


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Should I buy CSGO from Steam at $7.49?
> or should I buy Borderlands GOTY for the same price?
> Really confused!



If you haven't played any borderland game , then i suggest you to get borderlands 2 . IF you have already played it then counter strike GO .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

> If you haven't played any borderland game , then i suggest you to get borderlands 2


 I already have BL2 on Steam. Played like 30 hours appx
Steam Community :: ID :: wuodland


edit: WIll get Borderlands: GOTY.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Should I buy CSGO from Steam at $7.49?
> or should I buy Borderlands GOTY for the same price?
> Really confused!



Just buy CS:GO. We will play together someday.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Just buy CS:GO. We will play together someday.



Ended up buying Borderlands GOTY as I don't have proper broadband and I won't be able to play MP games.


----------



## jasku (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Ended up buying Borderlands GOTY as I don't have proper broadband and I won't be able to play MP games.



Really awesome game, but gets monotonous after a while, but worth every penny. I am contemplating getting BL2


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

^^

Borderlands 2 is great. I'm playing it a lot these days and don't find it monotonous at all.

PS: I don't have any DLC of Borderlands 2 yet


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Ended up buying Borderlands GOTY as I don't have proper broadband and I won't be able to play MP games.



good choice. have fun.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2013)

Get Penny Arcade's On The Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 3 for free (Steam key):-

Penny Arcade - On The Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 3 Codes!

Hurry up, today only.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2013)

@Skud They're out of codes 
Anyone got 2?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 21, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @Skud They're out of codes
> Anyone got 2?



PM'd.

Shogun 2 coupon expires day after tomorrow. If you want it PM me now.


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2013)

Humble Weekly Sale offers Alan Wake franchise for $1.00 or more (Steam keys) or anything to get DRM-free!

For Steam:
1 x Alan Wake Collector’s Edition key
1 x Alan Wake’s American Nightmare key


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

I bought the bundle yesterday.. but my bank charges 1 Rs. instead of $1.


----------



## Xoheb1111 (May 23, 2013)

They will charge later. Don't celebrate.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I bought the bundle yesterday.. but my bank charges 1 Rs. instead of $1.




Great. Do you get the Steam keys?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> They will charge later. Don't celebrate.





Skud said:


> Great. Do you get the Steam keys?


Did not check the link, was too tired. But I think I put $1 in that box. Will check later. And I payed through amazon payment.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 23, 2013)

Xoheb1111 said:


> They will charge later. Don't celebrate.



haha straight to the point. 

nice bundle btw.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2013)

Oh well a power cut just before I bought.

PS: posting from phone.


----------



## darkv0id (May 23, 2013)

Why the hell haven't Remedy added some sort of beat-the-average incentives for this Humble bundle? The current average is $2.2, which is sad, to say the least.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2013)

Is there any bonus content/games to be unlocked for those who are paying above average? Yesterday I checked and there was nothing like that.

So most of the users are paying only $1, thats why the average price is not increasing. Yesterday the avg price was $2.07


----------



## darkv0id (May 23, 2013)

^ Yes, that's why I said they should have included some bonus content. People-even the ones that have the money- tend to forget that the entire point of the Humble Bundles is to promote charity.


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2013)

Tried both Amazon and Google Wallet checkout. Neither of them worked.. 
(AXIS bank VISA and Allahabad Bank VISA)


----------



## mohit9206 (May 23, 2013)

LA Noire for PC on flipkart for only Rs.499 at 50% off. I got my order today. 
L.A. Noire (The Complete Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Bought Alan Wake bundle yesterday.


Bonus Content:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/alan.JPG


----------



## fz8975 (May 24, 2013)

@techfreak Do we get the full game in the bundle ?


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 24, 2013)

MoH: Warfighter is available at 50% discount. Is it worth buying for 750 rs? Did not buy it earlier due to very bad reviews - I'm interested only in SP for this game.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 24, 2013)

akkies_2000 said:


> MoH: Warfighter is available at 50% discount. Is it worth buying for 750 rs? Did not buy it earlier due to very bad reviews - I'm interested only in SP for this game.



I got this game as a free game from EA (thanks to Simcity 2013 debacle). Though i played the MP for some hours, it istn that fun like BF3.. So installed back my BF3 and enjoying the MP there.. 

SP was kinda stereo type and i lost the fun after an hr or so... but yeah 750 for SP = waste of money.



fz8975 said:


> @techfreak Do we get the full game in the bundle ?



no... he only got half the game.. the rest of the game will be provided once he completes the half he got 

LOL JK.. NOM


----------



## iittopper (May 24, 2013)

akkies_2000 said:


> MoH: Warfighter is available at 50% discount. Is it worth buying for 750 rs? Did not buy it earlier due to very bad reviews - I'm interested only in SP for this game.



nopes not worth it , SP length is like 6 hour and mp is dead .



akkies_2000 said:


> MoH: Warfighter is available at 50% discount. Is it worth buying for 750 rs? Did not buy it earlier due to very bad reviews - I'm interested only in SP for this game.



nopes not worth it , SP length is like 6 hour and mp is dead .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> @techfreak Do we get the full game in the bundle ?



Yes


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Bonus Content:
> 
> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/alan.JPG



Can't wait to see all the content and backstory.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 24, 2013)

get any two games for $10 
2 days 23hrs 44 mins remaining as of posting


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes



i think he meant that are the DLC's included *IN THE DVD* or not. Or whether there will be a 2 GB+ necessary update as there was in CS:GO brought from FK?


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> nopes not worth it , SP length is like 6 hour and mp is dead .
> 
> 
> 
> nopes not worth it , SP length is like 6 hour and mp is dead .



Not getting it then, thanks guys...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> i think he meant that are the DLC's included or not. Or whether there will be a 2 GB+ necessary update as there was in CS:GO brought from FK?



I got the key as Alan Wake CE

Alan Wake Collector's Edition Extras on Steam


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I got the key as Alan Wake CE
> 
> Alan Wake Collector's Edition Extras on Steam



Alan Wake CE includes (Alan Wake + Alan Wake Collector's Edition Extras). I believe you must have got Alan Wake Collector's Edition.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I got the key as Alan Wake CE
> 
> Alan Wake Collector's Edition Extras on Steam



editted my post.


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2013)

GUild wars 2 @ 30$ with coupon GMG20-LLASD-D8WBQ   Guild Wars 2: Digital Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## darkv0id (May 29, 2013)

The Humble Indie Bundle 8 is now live!


----------



## arijitsinha (May 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> GUild wars 2 @ 30$ with coupon GMG20-LLASD-D8WBQ   Guild Wars 2: Digital Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming



Great deal. cheapest price. BTW, I want to let you know that Guild Wars original price has been lowered this month. So if you can wait for few more days/months, it's price may decrease further. 



darkv0id said:


> The Humble Indie Bundle 8 is now live!



Are those indie games good?

*Some game delas for today on Amazon.*



Spoiler



Bully - Scholarship Edition - 3.75
Bully: Scholarship Edition - 3.75
Far Cry - 32 Bit OS Only - 2.49
Far Cry 2: Fortune's Edition - 2.49
Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas - 3.75
Grand Theft Auto - Vice City - 2.5
Grand Theft Auto 3 - 2.49
Grand Theft Auto III - 2.5
Grand Theft Auto IV - 4.99
Grand Theft Auto IV - 5
Grand Theft Auto IV and Max Payne 3 Bundle - 9.99
Grand Theft Auto IV and Max Payne 3 Bundle - 9.99
Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete - 7.5
Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete - 7.5
Grand Theft Auto Vice City - 2.5
Grand Theft Auto Vice City - 2.5
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City - 4.99
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City - 5
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - 3.75
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - 3.75
GTA IV Complete + La Noire Complete + GTA San Andreas - 11.99
Heroes of Might and Magic V - 2.49
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Hammers of Fate - 2.49
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East - 2.49
Just Cause 2 - 3.74
Just Cause 2: Black Market Aerial Pack DLC - 0.99
L.A. Noire - 5
L.A. Noire DLC Bundle - 3
L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition - 7.49
LA Noire - 5
LA Noire - Complete Edition - 7.5
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light - 3.74
Lara Croft GoL: All the Trappings - Challenge Pack 1 - 0.99
Lara Croft GoL: Hazardous Reunion - Challenge Pack 3 - 0.99
Lara Croft GoL: Raziel and Kain Character Pack - 0.99
Manhunt - 2.5
Manhunt 2 - 3.75
Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Payne - 2.5
Max Payne 2 The Fall of Max Payne - 2.5
Max Payne 3 - 10
Max Payne 3 - 10
Max Payne 3 - Local Justice Pack - 2
Max Payne 3 and LA Noire Complete Bundle (non-Steam) - 9.99
Max Payne 3 and LA Noire Complete Bundle (Steam) - 9.99
Max Payne 3, Grand Theft Auto IV, and L.A. Noire Bundle - 11.99
Max Payne 3: Deathmatch Made in Heaven Pack - 2.5
Max Payne 3: Hostage Negotiation Pack DLC - 2.5
Max Payne 3: Painful Memories Pack - 2.5
Midnight Club 2 - 2.5
Midnight Club 2 - 2.5
Might & Magic Clash Of Heroes - 2.49
Might & Magic Hero bundle - 9.49
Might & Magic Heroes VI: Complete Edition - 33.4933
Might & Magic Heroes VI: Pirates of the Savage Sea Adventure Pack - 2.49
Might & Magic VI: The Mandate of Heaven - 2.49
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes - I Am the Boss DLC Pack - 0.99
Might & Magic: Heroes VI - 12.49
Might & Magic: Heroes VI Deluxe Edition - 7.49
Might and Magic Heroes VI Gold Edition - 19.99
Rockstar Classics - 9.99
Sleeping Dogs Complete Pack - 12.99
Sleeping Dogs DLC Pack - 7.99
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes - 9.99
Tomb Raider Experience Pack - 9.99
Tomb Raider: Anniversary - 2.49
Tomb Raider: Legend - 4.79
Tomb Raider: Underworld - 2.49



Sleeping Dogs + All DLC @ $13 is tempting


----------



## iittopper (May 29, 2013)

thanks , i wanna buy it but no money right now , Already spend much on other games . Bad luck , let see if the price goes down further in june .


----------



## darkv0id (May 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Are those indie games good?



Yup, imo they are all really great games. This bundle is bit on the "artsy" side, compared to the previous bundle, with games like Proteus and Dear Esther, which are less of traditional "games", and more of "interactive experiences". This bundle has Hotline Miami, don't forget, this game alone is worth the ~6$ average price right now. Also, most likely we will have 2-3 more games coming up in the next few days. Still, you can get all the games except Proteus and Hotline Miami for anything more than $0.01 (Steam Keys for >$1). On their own, these games are easily worth $60. 

Read some reviews, and go for it!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Had to purchase Humble Indie Bundle. Hotline Miami is quite fun 
Well worth the money any day IMO. Even "Thomas was Alone" is a good game. All games in the bundle are pretty good IMO.


----------



## iittopper (May 30, 2013)

Try dear esther , satisfying and unique game .


----------



## darkv0id (May 31, 2013)

The Humble Weekly Sale just went live ~50 mins ago.

The Walking Dead (all 5 episodes) are included as beat to average games. Get it ASAP before the average goes up (current ~$3.8)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

^^

****. I wanted to play these even more. Average is $4.1, but will wait a day or so for it to fall. Spending too much on games these days


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

Alan wake Franchise $4.00 on steam

Alan wake Franchise $4.00 on steam


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> 
> ****. I wanted to play these even more. Average is $4.1, but will wait a day or so for it to fall. Spending too much on games these days



Does the average cost ever come down? I use to think that it only goes up.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

^^
It does come down by the end. Humble Bundle shows real stats unlike other bundle people (Indie Gala etc)

Even I purchased it above average as I couldn't wait.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

guys epic sale at Get Loaded

*Option 1:* Borderlands 2 and XCOM: Enemy Unknown for $30
*Option 2:* Pick any two classic hits for $10
*Option 3:* Get EVERYTHING for $48​


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jun 7, 2013)

Indie Weekly sale all Serious Sam games
BTA $4.18 right now *www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Can someone get it for me. Will transfer the money to you.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 7, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Indie Weekly sale all Serious Sam games
> BTA $4.18 right now *www.humblebundle.com/weekly



The second encounter was one of my best game back in childhood. Still can feel the last mission.

Great bundle, and make sure you give 100% to dev . 





> Any and all funds that you send to the developers goes directly into making Serious Sam 4 more serious


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

any news on off for pre orders??


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 9, 2013)

sleeping-dogs dlcs


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought the HiB and last Weekly (BTTF!!!) above average. (Weekly bundle I bought 4 more times to share in a contest on my page. I like BTTF this much).

But I don't think I will buy Serious Sam bundle.
Too many games in my repository. And I am not rich enough to buy every weekly bundle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

I certainly am not buying this weekly bundle. Completely out of funds. Also have many games left.

But will wait till last day and see how much the average falls and seen if I can sneak in


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

little bit offtopic   Rupee hits lifetime low of 57.54 vs dollar in early trade


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 11, 2013)

BF3 Close Quarter DLC Free

Use Origin Client, redeem product code "BF3E3". Requires to have BF3 base game.

Source


----------



## kunalht (Jun 12, 2013)

I want to buy battlefield 3 (standerd version) 
where can i buy it??
it's out of stock in flipkart


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

u can directly buy it from origin if u don't mind 20GB+ download (for the std version alone)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

kunalht said:


> I want to buy battlefield 3 (standerd version)
> where can i buy it??
> it's out of stock in flipkart



Dont buy BF3 now, wait for BF4.

But if you dont want to go for BF4, Check for deals, BF3 standard price were as low as $10.

Do not buy from origin or flipkart.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2013)

hey but where can i buy it for cheaper price??
I don't know any sites.
Plz suggest a site with low price....


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 13, 2013)

you get low prices as near $10 in the time of a deal, not always

check getgamesgo.com they have regular discounts


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 14, 2013)

At US store BF3 is $5. But sadly we cannot buy that. And using proxy and buying using origin is risky,.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 14, 2013)

ohhh....
hey so tell me that us store site...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

kunalht said:


> ohhh....
> hey so tell me that us store site...



I think he already said that buying from the store he mentioned is not possible.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 15, 2013)

ohhhhh


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 18, 2013)

IT HAS BEGUN! 

*The 2013 GoG Summer Sale is now live!*

Torchlight is free until 20/6/2013. Go get it!

EDIT: I guess most of you already know this, but ALL games at GoG are DRM-free. Thanks @ *arjit* below for reminding me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 18, 2013)

^All GoG games are DRM Free, Personally I like all the games to be in steam. But still grabbed it as it is free 

I am waiting for the steam summer sale to start. Any idea when that will go live?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2013)

Excellent start to summer sale by GOG. Definitive Dungeons & Dragons at $21 is a steal IMO. Lets hope they would put The Night of the Rabbit, Fez & Reus at 50% off too.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am waiting for the steam summer sale to start. Any idea when that will go live?



^Nope. All we can do is speculate. I guess only Valve employees know for sure. But at the very least, it should start by the 2nd week of July. Of course, we should hope it arrives as soon as possible; though I guess Valve will wait till the GoG Sale nears it's end.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2013)

*www.humblebundle.com/?hba6

*GO BUY THIS.

just for frozen synapse's sake.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> IT HAS BEGUN!
> 
> *The 2013 GoG Summer Sale is now live!*
> 
> ...



Nope, i checked and its $7.49 

Edit: I refreshed the page and its free  Thanks


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Nope, i checked and its $7.49



refresh page.. or try logging into your gog account. it says free after you add to cart.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I missed Empire Earth when it was free on GOG


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2013)

Those who are getting $7.99 for Torchlight, login to your account and add it to cart. There after it will become $0.00


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2013)

Dollar's rate is 59.57 now. It increasing day by day. I am afraid where it will reach on summer sale..!!


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 21, 2013)

FTL: Faster Than Light (Steam Key + DRM-free download) @ $2.49 (75% off)

I don't think we will see a lower price at the Steam Summer Sale, so those of you who want to get it, get it now. Remember, you'll get a DRM-free copy as well.

~21 hours remain as of the time of this post.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn some amazing deals on GoG. Even FEZ's going at a discount of 50%. 

Some say Steam Summer sales start on July 4.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Get Loaded - 2 Bethesda Titles for $15

Due to Steam key restrictions this deal is not available in:
Poland, Ukraine, Romania, Germany, Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Repub, Lithuania, India


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2013)

The Spiral Groove Bundle - IndieRoyale

    Sniper Elite V2 for: steam (pc)
    Gatling Gears for: steam (pc)
    Bloody Trapland for: windows, desura (greenlight)
    Judge Dredd: Dredd Vs Death for: steam (pc), windows
_Mysterious Title to be unlocked_

These are indie games?  May be one day we will see a Bioshock bundle.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ Got Indie Royale Bundle for Sniper Elite v2.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my 9 free games from gog.com


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bethesda sale 2 games for $15​​


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone want to pair up ? I want to buy Dishonoured, If anyone interested in other games, pm me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Got my 9 free games from gog.com


Congos! list them please?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

anyone able to buy the above deal???
I have bought many from getloaded, but this time it is showing an error that address(which I have provided) cannnot be used. I am using the same Indian address from ages.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

^Nope, 

use US address

but my credit card/debit card/paypal everything failed. 

And they removesd dishonored and Fallout also. This deal is not interesting anymore.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am using the same Indian address and purchased many from them, I dont think it requires a US address.
I think may be, they had only 1000 or so keys for Dishonoured.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 27, 2013)

^ axel2t2 already mentioned it, the deal is not available in India; most likely because Fallout 3 was never released here due to fears of offending cultural sensitivities.

EDIT: I meant to reply to Arjit.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I am using the same Indian address and purchased many from them, I dont think it requires a US address.
> I think may be, they had only 1000 or so keys for Dishonoured.



They have mentioned this sale is not available for India, so you cannot buy using Indian address. But if you put US adress , you can buy this deal.
I gave US Address and I was able to go to the payment page. but when I entered my card details and click submit, it says can't authorize your payment.

I guess it is based on the cards, only US cards are accepted. Dont know why paypal did not work.

If you dont believe, give US address and try.



darkv0id said:


> ^ axel2t2 already mentioned it, the deal is not available in India; most likely because Fallout 3 was never released here due to fears of offending cultural sensitivities.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to reply to Arjit.



Correct, but if you are able to buy it using fake US address and paypal, you will be able to activate dishonored in steam, as the steam key is not region restricted. I guess Fallout is only culprit.


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2013)

Borderlands Bundleganza for $22 at Amazon.
Includes BL GOTY, BL2, BL2 Season Pass. Activates on Steam.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

Who handles region restrictions in India?

This is a sad inciedent. If this repeats, cause by the way this current govt. is moving that day is near where every information will be banned.

@arijitsinha Thanks for the info. how to purchase in this scenario??


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jun 28, 2013)

Downloads4u Monsoon Sale - Game4u
Borderlands GOTY ₹219/- Steam Key [75%off]
Borderlands 2 ₹499/- Steam key [50%off]
Spec Ops The Line ₹175/- Steam Key [75%off]
...GOTy Borderlands


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

When will BL 2 GOTY comes out?


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Spec Ops: The Line worth playing? I believe its going to be 6gb download so wondering (have 35 gb connection but still don't want to download a mediocre game).

Same question for Sniper Elite v2 @ $6 which would be 10gb download.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

If you love games with a serious story line and which make you think.. it is worth a play through. But if you are a COD player, it will hurt you..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 28, 2013)

For one time play Spec Ops is good


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

I have spare Borderland 2 and Borderlands 1 GOTY key. If someone needs it, pm me.

P.S. I am not giving away.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> If you love games with a serious story line and which make you think.. it is worth a play through. But if you are a COD players, it will hurt you..



As long as shooting mechanics are fine and graphics are decent, I'm content with FPS games. Most of the time I find storylines in games too confusing, so dont bother understanding them - just enjoy the gunplay.

MoH was boring for me due to bad AI and boring shooting galleries, COD Black Ops - left it halfway due to ultra-terrible graphics (happens rarely because I tend to finish off the games but felt like throwing up playing that game).

Would like to play Homefront - liked the setting similar to one COD game ie US invasion but retail version is not available and no good deals.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

Spec-ops graphics arent bad.. but also nothing to write home about. Storywise its a lot different from the games you mentioned and also you cant ignore it as its an integral part..
Its kind of a take on the war and the pain and suffering it causes...It does not provide you the feeling of being a hero like other Shooters. Its quite the opposite... I suggest you try it once..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 28, 2013)

Spec ops was one hell of a story line which you will never find in any FPS you play (even in the future coz no one dares to attempt such things as the developers are concerned about their commercial success than giving out a gem of a story in a FPS).

Play it, enjoy the story and its worth every penny and GB you download.


----------



## Running_bull (Jun 28, 2013)

Jack Keane 2 :The fire within .. is a great game . i bought it in RS 720 from Jack Keane 2
. Dnt forget to type the discount code .


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the feedback guys, will think over it, did not like the gameplay video much...

How is Sniper Elite v2, like the feel of it in one of the gameplay videos, is it ok for one time playthrough?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

^^ Sniper Elite v2 is good. Still trying to explore, but so far, its good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 29, 2013)

[Gamefly] Assassin's Creed III - $13.59 (66% off)

Square Enix Store Sale – Up to 75% off all items, this weekend only! (EU)


----------



## dan4u (Jun 29, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> [Gamefly] Assassin's Creed III - $13.59 (66% off)


But it says available only in US n Canada...


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

Video Game Deals

Thank me later.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Video Game Deals
> 
> Thank me later.



most of us already knew the sub.  
thanks on behalf of who don't know.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 29, 2013)

*www.game4u.com/index.php?id_cms=16&controller=cms

BF3: 749
BF3 Premium: 1349
BF3 Premium Edition: 1649

Darkness 2: 219


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 29, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> most of us already knew the sub.
> thanks on behalf of who don't know.



ha ha.. yeah. max of the deals are copy pasted from there only.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III $13.31


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi fellas.. Can we expect a deal on Counter Strike - Complete package (normal $30) in the upcoming Steam summer sale? Few friends are looking forward to buy it. They missed the last time it went on sale for $10 or something..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ may be. but not so sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2013)

GMG Summer sales are here. 

666 Deals


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2013)

BF3 Premium [Origin] available at Amazon for $20. 
Not sure about region restrictions when activating the game.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 9, 2013)

$ will now be at > Rs. 60 - Rs.63. Electricity,Gas will be costlier.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

007 said:


> BF3 Premium [Origin] available at Amazon for $20.
> Not sure about region restrictions when activating the game.



Not a good deal.

Free Anomaly via Facebook Promotion.

*www.facebook.com/BundleStars?sk=app_174961479209942&app_data=dlt-1


----------



## sggupta95 (Jul 10, 2013)

there's a sale of half-life on steam.you can get the entire half-life series for 10$.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

Also NFS Series and Burnout Paradise Ultimate is on Sale for 70%


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 11, 2013)

Any one have seen a deal on Simcity 2013 ??
i want this game  ......


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Any one have seen a deal on Simcity 2013 ??
> i want this game  ......


EA & discount nice dream buddy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2013)

Some trolling by Valve.

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BO43ETTCYAAzP7R.jpg:large


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 11, 2013)

The steam summer sales has started just now


----------



## 007 (Jul 11, 2013)

007 said:


> Hi fellas.. Can we expect a deal on Counter Strike - Complete package (normal $30) in the upcoming Steam summer sale? Few friends are looking forward to buy it. They missed the last time it went on sale for $10 or something..



CS Complete for $7.5 now in flash sales @ Steam


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 12, 2013)

Its on fellas

*The Steam Summer Sale 2013 is now LIVE!* 

EDIT: The Steam servers are down as of now.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 12, 2013)

007 said:


> CS Complete for $7.5 now in flash sales @ Steam


Now it's $5.06

those who want to get CSGO hurry only 5hrs remaining as of posting.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Its on fellas
> 
> *The Steam Summer Sale 2013 is now LIVE!*
> 
> EDIT: The Steam servers are down as of now.



cool story bro 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought CS, except Source for 3.74$ as i already own CSGO.


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *cool story bro *
> Thanks for the info.



I never quite understood what this phrase really means. Is it sarcasm? 

I know, I know- most gamers are usually waiting for the summer sale, so they don't need to check forums to know when it's beginning.... but then, not everyone is so diligent..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2013)

If you are thinking to buy l4d bundle, buying l4d2 alone is good enough. all the campaigns from l4d are added to l4d2..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Sadly i bought L4D2 few days ago for 4.99$. Now the bundle itself costs *almost* same.  And L4D:GOTY Edition costs @ 4.99$. Too sad.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2013)

i think the bundle is 7.45$.. L4D: GOTY is not needed unless you want to play l4d with a buddy who only has l4d 1.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah, that's why i didn't buy GOTY, cause i have newer version.



Digital Fragger said:


> i think the bundle is 7.45$.. L4D: GOTY is not needed unless you want to play l4d with a buddy who only has l4d 1.



EDITED the post. Not same, almost same.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

Here I created a thread for Steam Summer sale,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/175781-steam-summer-sale-2013-begins.html


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 12, 2013)

what are the other games on offer?? I cant access steam from office


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ Thats a big list bro. Go home and drool at it.

Bought This -> CS Anthology yesterday for 3.74$. Now its 7.49$


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 12, 2013)

BioShock Infinite - Game4u

50% OFF on BioShock Infinite thats a good deal i think


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

In Steam also 50% off for BI, i guess.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 12, 2013)

but this ll cost u 499/-


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ yeah, i didn't see that. Good deal. Will they provide Steam key?


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 12, 2013)

thats wat i m asking other atm  if it does i m buying it


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2013)

i think bioshock infinite is steamworks game.. so all keys must be redeemable on steam.. anyway make sure before you purchase.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i think bioshock infinite is steamworks game.. so all keys must be redeemable on steam.. anyway make sure before you purchase.


this...


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 13, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> BioShock Infinite - Game4u
> 
> 50% OFF on BioShock Infinite thats a good deal i think



This is Redeemable on steam

So buy it guys 
i bought it last night downloading atm 

Thanks to arijitsinha he cleared me abt this confusion


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2013)

I saw a deal in Steam for "The walking dead" anyone tried. Quick review please


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> I saw a deal in Steam for "The walking dead" anyone tried. Quick review please



JUST BUY IT dont wait for any review there are no words to describe this game just this pic 


*img829.imageshack.us/img829/8335/8or.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> I saw a deal in Steam for "The walking dead" anyone tried. Quick review please



It's a very good game. Worth buying.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

retail / digital CD Keys accepted on Steam
*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 13, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601
> 
> ^Which retail / digital CD Keys are accepted on Steam?



yes it is list of that games whic are redeemable on steam


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> yes it is list of that games whic are redeemable on steam



i know, just wanted to share it as people were asking 

i shouldn't have copy pasted that XD


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 13, 2013)

Ur "?" made me think that u r asking  sry


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Ur "?" made me think that u r asking  sry



why sry, that was my mistake


----------



## 007 (Jul 15, 2013)

Torchlight 2 for $4.99 in Steam. Lowest till date I believe.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2013)

Did anyone buy Deus Ex: Human Revolution from the recent Steam flash sale?

Couldn't resist it. Barely 15 mins into the game and am already loving it


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

^ best sale so far.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 16, 2013)

Hitman Absolution @ $6.24 on steam and amazon........


----------



## iittopper (Jul 16, 2013)

Gud deal for hitman . Deus ex for 3$ was a steal. The only game which i have finished twice and want to do a third playthrough.

Gud deal for hitman . Deus ex for 3$ was a steal. The only game which i have finished twice and want to do a third playthrough.

How is torchlight 2? Worth 5$

How is torchlight 2? Worth 5$

How is torchlight 2? Worth 5$ ?


----------



## icebags (Jul 18, 2013)

Some classic EA games including BF3 base @599 @origin. Some DLCs too @299.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2013)

Any1 tried Crusader Kings 2?
There is game of thrones mod for it.. makes it more enticing along with 75%.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it good thing to buy CS Complete pack now and sell later? Like trade for other games in Steam? Will it be profitable? Cause it's just 7.49$ now. But i spent around 15$ to purchase the games in that pack.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 19, 2013)

If you manage to find the right buyer/trader ...........yes


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ But the question, can i able to find right buyer, not now. After the summer sale?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But the question, can i able to find right buyer, not now. After the summer sale?



That depends on you .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

Dropped the plan after looking at steamtrades site.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But the question, can i able to find right buyer, not now. After the summer sale?



you won't make any loss for sure as you can trade for another 7.5$ worth game but it's not worth the time and effort for the little profit if any. and it is comparatively hard to find buyer for valve games, as most people already own most of valve games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ I want to make a little profit.  Like now, the same pack is selling for 15$.  So i would have sold it for 10$. Which is not much of profit and still a reasonable one. Anyway time is past and i missed it, ofcourse i decided. Will buy some guys which no-body own frequently like Valve games.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

Can I store a game in inventory which is send to my via gift(not trading window)?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

No you cant. We can test it, you send me a game as gift and let me see the option. If not, i will cancel the gift so you can have it back.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn My trade client send me two games as gift. Dungeon Defenders and Dungeon Defender Complete(which contain Dungeon Defenders + All DLCs). So the first game is lost :'( 



furious_gamer said:


> No you cant. We can test it, you send me a game as gift and let me see the option. If not, i will cancel the gift so you can have it back.



Ok, I will try it. But can you return a gift? And dont worry I have some red orchestra guest pass gift. I will experiment with that


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2013)

Not exactly cancel. But the gift you sent me, i can again send it to you back as Gift.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Can I store a game in inventory which is send to my via gift(not trading window)?



yes you can. just click on accept and then it prompts if you want to add the game to your library or you want to add it to inventory.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Is it good thing to buy CS Complete pack now and sell later? Like trade for other games in Steam? Will it be profitable? Cause it's just 7.49$ now. But i spent around 15$ to purchase the games in that pack.



what people do is, they buy a game for cheap from russians for keys and sell it later after sale on outpost for more keys.
but it doesn't apply to all games. some games are very tough sell. u have to choose and do research.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> yes you can. just click on accept and then it prompts if you want to add the game to your library or you want to add it to inventory.



Lets hope so.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets hope so.



trust me.. it does prompt you.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what people do is, they buy a game for cheap from russians for keys and sell it later after sale on outpost for more keys.
> but it doesn't apply to all games. some games are very tough sell. u have to choose and do research.



Exactly. Some games have demand, some don't. You have to watch the market before and after the sales.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

DMC @ 599 INR @ deals4u Link. In Steam, same costs 33.49$ (~2000 INR)


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2013)

Eh, my PC can't run it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> DMC @ 599 INR @ deals4u Link. In Steam, same costs 33.49$ (~2000 INR)



out of stock, checked at 2:15 A.M. IST


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn so much loot is going on..Finally got an ICICI bank card. But here's the thing Can I use ICICI virtual cards instead  on bot origin and steam ? Don't want to give them debit card details.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 21, 2013)

thinkjamil said:


> Damn so much loot is going on..Finally got an ICICI bank card. But here's the thing Can I use ICICI virtual cards instead  on bot origin and steam ? Don't want to give them debit card details.



they do not store the details. So you can use your card.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 21, 2013)

that's great.

but all I wanted was Borderlands 2: season pass ....Damn 20$ ! Thank god i pre ordered it(game not DLC) cheap.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2013)

What is the season pass for ?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 21, 2013)

^ for All upcoming dlc


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

thinkjamil said:


> but all I wanted was Borderlands 2: season pass ....Damn 20$ ! Thank god i pre ordered it(game not DLC) cheap.


Wait till tonight and price may drop to $10.19 again. 


iittopper said:


> ^ for All upcoming dlc


 not upcoming. The fifth DLC apparently won't be part of season pass. 
Season Pass includes all 4 DLCs, which have been already released.




EDIT: the season pass is back in sale for $10.19, get it before it expires


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

Is it worth buy BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY™ 2 DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION @ 299 INR. And Crysis 2 Maximum Edition @ 299 INR?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Is it worth buy BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY™ 2 DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION @ 299 INR. And Crysis 2 Maximum Edition @ 299 INR?


for that price, go for it.
EA crap is expensive now, get cheap deals when you get them.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2013)

Skyrim Legendary at $24 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate

In the UK site it is more cheaper. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate


Fu(k it was pricing error.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> for that price, go for it.
> EA crap is expensive now, get cheap deals when you get them.



Which one to pick? BF or C2?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Which one to pick? BF or C2?


I am not sure if BF BC2 is still played on MP. 

Without good MP base, any FPS these days is a crap.. the single player isnt anything different from what you have seen on CODs and BF's. So no point buying it now even though the price is just 299.

So out of the two crysis 2 makes more sense (single player is much better when compared). 
But if you are getting them both, nothing like it (provided you play some MP on BC2)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Bought BC2. Hoping SP is there. And Crysis 2, i already played. So not worth IMO.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Bought Crysis Bundle


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Bought BC2. Hoping SP is there. And Crysis 2, i already played. So not worth IMO.


SP is there.. for the sake of it.. 
Now that you bought it, just run it through. Also, check if there are any MP games happening.. BC2 was more fun than BF3 IMO. Somehow, sniping was much easier on BC2 though the bullet drop was much more significant. I used to love getting those long long range sniper hits..
The unpredictable sniping spots made it more fun there.

Sniping in BF3 is like who triggers the shot first kinda gameplay because sniper spots are all so evident and it is easy to spot the snipers


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

@Avinandan
Huh? Bought?



rakesh_ic said:


> SP is there.. for the sake of it..
> Now that you bought it, just run it through. Also, check if there are any MP games happening.. BC2 was more fun than BF3 IMO. Somehow, sniping was much easier on BC2 though the bullet drop was much more significant. I used to love getting those long long range sniper hits..



I know SP is there. But hoping SP is good. BTW bought it under a friends recommendation that MP is available. Let's see.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Skyrim Legendary at $24 The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate
> 
> In the UK site it is more cheaper. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate
> 
> ...




Still 17 GBP (you get around 1 GBP back in blue coins) is pretty good price.


Here's Mirror's Edge for around Rs 80-85:-

Mirrors Edge - WEBHALLEN.com


You need a US address to purchase. Code redeems in Origin.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 22, 2013)

@furious gamer- dont worry, mp is still very active . I still play it sometime when i get bored of bf3.

@furious gamer- dont worry, mp is still very active . I still play it sometime when i get bored of bf3.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> Still 17 GBP (you get around 1 GBP back in blue coins) is pretty good price.
> 
> 
> Here's Mirror's Edge for around Rs 80-85:-
> ...



I got Skyrim Legendary at 11 GBP  And that is too after they change the price. In morning I tried to buy using my mobile's browser, but when I reach home in the evening I saw there is an email to complete the transaction. And to my surprise price was 11 GBP


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I got Skyrim Legendary at 11 GBP  And that is too after they change the price. In morning I tried to buy using my mobile's browser, but when I reach home in the evening I saw there is an email to complete the transaction. And to my surprise price was 11 GBP




Then you don't know about Gamersgate's little secret: once you have placed an order in GG without actually paying, it still remains live for 2 weeks. During this time, you can pay the amount and purchase the games. Unlike Steam, they don't update the price to the current one, the old price stands. 

Something like this:-

*i.imgur.com/0IeEGoX.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> Then you don't know about Gamersgate's little secret: once you have placed an order in GG without actually paying, it still remains live for 2 weeks. During this time, you can pay the amount and purchase the games. Unlike Steam, they don't update the price to the current one, the old price stands.
> 
> Something like this:-



2 weeks  ..!!!! Did not know about this. I thought it was by mistake. First time buying from here. Thats a great feature. Also the blue point feature is interesting. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

If somebody want Strike suit infinity. I can get it to you for 3$. Ping me in steam if you want. I have 50% off coupon but i dont want this game. So thought someone else might use this.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2013)

Borderlands 2 (base game) for $7.50 at GetGames
Come on..when is the GOTY coming for this!!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 29, 2013)

If anyone has bought Dark Souls: Prepare to die edition retail from Flipkart, can they confirm if there is an art book in the box.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 29, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> If anyone has bought Dark Souls: Prepare to die edition retail from Flipkart, can they confirm if there is an art book in the box.



My copy did not have an art book.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 29, 2013)

well that is a standard Indian practice


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 29, 2013)

Any site(Indian, not steam/gmg/amazon) where I can buy pre-order Sants Row IV?


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Any site(Indian, not steam/gmg/amazon) where I can buy Sants Row IV?



U mean "Saints Row IV" its not released it


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> U mean "Saints Row IV" its not released it



Sry I meant pre-order.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 31, 2013)

Time for new *www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Time for new *www.humblebundle.com/



Atleast something better than the steam summer sale. But sad I had SR3 from THQ bundle. bought it for the SR3 Full package.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys where can i buy BF3 for PC under 1k ? Its 799 on flipkart but always out of stock.On other sites is either 1300 or 1400 which is too much for a 2 year old game with only MP.Please pm me if you know the best price for BF3 where i can order online for PC.Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:
			
		

> which is too much for a 2 year old game with only MP


 But last time I played Battlefield 3 they had an OK Single Player campaign too. Did they scrap it with updates now?

Buy Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition) -PC Online at a Low Price in India | Buy Electronic Arts Video Games Online - Junglee.com

The above link is the cheapest I found.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> But last time I played Battlefield 3 they had an OK Single Player campaign too. Did they scrap it with updates now?
> 
> Buy Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition) -PC Online at a Low Price in India | Buy Electronic Arts Video Games Online - Junglee.com
> 
> The above link is the cheapest I found.


why will they scrap the SP  I was wondering if he is aware of a SP in the game. Or probably wanted to play it only for MP. 

PS:: I dint complete the SP on BC2 itself (which i clocked hundreds of hrs and lvl capped in MP) and same is the case with BF3.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys where can i buy BF3 for PC under 1k ? Its 799 on flipkart but always out of stock.On other sites is either 1300 or 1400 which is too much for a 2 year old game with only MP.Please pm me if you know the best price for BF3 where i can order online for PC.Thanks.



it was available for rs 500 just few days ago @ origin. You wont find the retail version < 1k ( most probably) , wait for game4u and origin next offer or get a used account from rs 600-700.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

iittopper said:


> it was available for rs 500 just few days ago @ origin. You wont find the retail version < 1k ( most probably) , wait for game4u and origin next offer or get a used account from rs 600-700.



Ok i will wait for retail version as i have a slow internet(512kbps)


----------



## iittopper (Jul 31, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Any site(Indian, not steam/gmg/amazon) where I can buy pre-order Sants Row IV?



nopes , since the publisher is deep silver , it will not release here just like metro last light , dead island . however i saw some guy were trading their preorder for 15-20 tf2 key .


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2013)

Fallout: New Vegas $2, Ultimate Edition $4, Fallout 3 $2, Fallout 3: GOTY Edition $4 coupon code in comments

[Steam] Weekend Deal: Quakecon Day 2 - Fallout Day 75% off

[GMG] Rockstar Offer. Max Payne Complete Bundle 80% Off, LA Noire 75% Off, GTA IV 60% Off and more

Call of Duty 4 (Steam) PC/MAC -64% Off


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 6, 2013)

Killing Floor 4 Pack $16

Killing Floor - 4 Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Use coupon code :- *GMG20-4B9NY-L4FEN* for 20% discount.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Can we activate it as gift?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 7, 2013)

No, you will get 4 seperate steam key. You cannot add to inventory.


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a trine 50% off coupon on steam that i am willing to trade for almost anything,(Valid until Wed Aug 14 2013 01:26:36 GMT+0530 (India Standard Time).  All those interested pm me.


----------



## 007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Civilization V for $4.80 at Gamefly using coupon *GFDAUG20*. Activates on Steam.

Personally haven't bought anything from Gamefly yet. Just tried with a US VPN and a US billing address and was able to get to the payment page. Wanna try Civ5 but should I wait for the gold edition to fall to _close to_ this price


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a warning - Gamefly manually checks your billing address and your CC address. And won't confirm any orders automatically, even though the game is available for purchase in India. A mismatch in billing and CC address will prompt to the order being held. You have to communicate through email or over phone to get it cleared. And they may or may not oblige depending on the game.


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2013)

I know most of you already own this. Posting anyway for the deal price. 
The Orange Box for $4.99 at GameStop.

EDIT: $7.99 now


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone gonna buy Mortal Kombat Komplete? I pre-ordered it, but got the game from elsewhere. 

So want to sell it. I will pay the postal charges.

*Price :- *699 INR


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2013)

*www.humblebundle.com/*



Go see yourselves.. i don't know what to type.*


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Aug 15, 2013)

digital fragger said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> 
> 
> go see yourselves.. I don't know what to type.


sold out !!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys where can i buy BF3 for PC under 1k ? Its 799 on flipkart but always out of stock.On other sites is either 1300 or 1400 which is too much for a 2 year old game with only MP.Please pm me if you know the best price for BF3 where i can order online for PC.Thanks.



hope you haven't bought bf3 yet.


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 15, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/*
> 
> 
> 
> Go see yourselves.. i don't know what to type.*



 and seems like EA is not getting a penny in this all is going to charity !

This is the best game deal i have ever seen


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Totally agree!!  
Will the BF3 origin key region restricted in any way?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 15, 2013)

Best Independence day ever


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes indeed.  And.............bought for 290/-


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

Just got the bundle for $5. It's the best bundle and best independence day gist ever


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 15, 2013)

Got the bundle w/o BF3 and SIMS 3.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

^^ Why man? You could have just payed $4.54 and you would have got that..!!

On side note, I guess if games were really priced like this, there will be no word like Piracy.

BTW, I bought 3 HB including this one, but one thing I don't get is, what makes them give those games at any price? One can even pay $0.01 and will get the bundle. What's their profit? I don't think Origin / EA gives them these games at this price..!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 15, 2013)

EA become humble, I did not believe guys. Back to back  steam + origin both keys.. You get double games. Hell Yeah.

Though I gave all the money to charity


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> EA become humble, I did not believe guys. Back to back  steam + origin both keys.. You get double games. Hell Yeah.
> 
> Though I gave all the money to charity



Actually there is no option to give to EA. EA is donating their share to charity.  Seems like SimCity, though actually disappointed the franchise fans but has done good to the company overall. 

btw c'mon Activision and Bethesda, where are my humble cod and humble elder scrolls bundles?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 15, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ Why man? You could have just payed $4.54 and you would have got that..!!
> 
> On side note, I guess if games were really priced like this, there will be no word like Piracy.
> 
> BTW, I bought 3 HB including this one, but one thing I don't get is, what makes them give those games at any price? One can even pay $0.01 and will get the bundle. What's their profit? I don't think Origin / EA gives them these games at this price..!!



Min is 1$. Read the T&C. BTW I already played SIMS 3 and BF3. So no need to buy. 



Digital Fragger said:


> Actually there is no option to give to EA. EA is donating their share to charity.  Seems like SimCity, though actually disappointed the franchise fans but has done good to the company overall.
> 
> btw c'mon Activision and Bethesda, where are my humble cod and humble elder scrolls bundles?



Basically this is way to give away old games IMO. But still worth it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry missed that. I too have already played BF3, but just keeping it handy to play MP anytime later..!!

BTW I didn't get any steam keys only Origin one. Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?

UPDATE : Got it..!! Didn't noticed the tab in excitement


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 15, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sorry missed that. I too have already played BF3, but just keeping it handy to play MP anytime later..!!
> 
> BTW I didn't get any steam keys only Origin one. Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
> 
> UPDATE : Got it..!! Didn't noticed the tab in excitement



lol. Can anyone here face issues with Origin. The page to redeem code is not opening at all. Even in app it is not working. May be origin is down?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol. Can anyone here face issues with Origin. The page to redeem code is not opening at all. Even in app it is not working. May be origin is down?



Same here buddy..!! The page to redeem coupon is not opening..!! I guess whole world is busy redeeming their codes


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol. Can anyone here face issues with Origin. The page to redeem code is not opening at all. Even in app it is not working. May be origin is down?



Yes, same here. Redeem code doesn't open in both web and app.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah. Both App and Web is down for Redeem Code.

Will try tomorrow morning


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 15, 2013)

*help.ea.com/article/why-cant-i-redeem-my-game-code-in-origin


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 15, 2013)

Look at the bundles sold. It is not even a day and it already sold 258000 bundles(at the time of this post). So no wonder, 258000 users on origin to redeem the keys. 



arijitsinha said:


> EA become humble, I did not believe guys. Back to back  steam + origin both keys.. You get double games. Hell Yeah.
> 
> Though I gave all the money to charity



Where is my BF3?


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2013)

I know I'm acting greedy  but will there be week-2 additions to BTA this time? 
Any guesses?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 15, 2013)

007 said:


> I know I'm acting greedy  but will there be week-2 additions to BTA this time?
> Any guesses?



Nope, not mentioned anywhere and not even any clue. But yes, you are way too greedy.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 15, 2013)

I Hate downloading via orgin


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

Steam FTW

Any one checked out Payday2?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Any one checked out Payday2?



Played few sessions.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

Faun said:


> Played few sessions.



platform?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2013)

007 said:


> I know I'm acting greedy  but will there be week-2 additions to BTA this time?
> Any guesses?



going by humble bundle custom, there should be week-2 additions. hopefully a nfs game or dead space 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2013)

Need to get this.





theserpent said:


> I Hate downloading via orgin


AFAIK there are Steam keys too.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 15, 2013)

mother of deals 



thetechfreak said:


> Need to get this.
> AFAIK there are Steam keys too.


not for all games


----------



## Monk (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow that's an awesome offer, how much should i donate to get BF3? 
Anyone? Also, can i pay with a MasterCard debit card?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Monk said:


> Wow that's an awesome offer, how much should i donate to get BF3?
> Anyone? Also, can i pay with a MasterCard debit card?



Above the average, it is mentioned in the site and updated realtime. Currenlty it is $4.81
Not sure about MasterCard Debit Cards, check if anyone have payed with this card


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

Monk said:


> Wow that's an awesome offer, how much should i donate to get BF3?
> Anyone? Also, can i pay with a MasterCard debit card?



I payed with VISA Debit card via "Credit Card" payment option and it works. Try for yourself.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 16, 2013)

Any body having double games want to give away a game
I don't have credit card to buy the bundle ..


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Any body having double games want to give away a game
> I don't have credit card to buy the bundle ..



Everyone have double games, one for origin and another for steam. You can find someone who will give the origin codes.


----------



## Monk (Aug 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I payed with VISA Debit card via "Credit Card" payment option and it works. Try for yourself.



Was it a regular visa debit card or visa electron?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Any body having double games want to give away a game
> I don't have credit card to buy the bundle ..





arijitsinha said:


> Everyone have double games, one for origin and another for steam. You can find someone who will give the origin codes.



Same here.. if any body wanna gift any one them feel free to contact me


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

Monk said:


> Was it a regular visa debit card or visa electron?



VISA Electron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2013)

Gollum said:


> platform?



PC. Teamwork required for the success.


----------



## Monk (Aug 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> VISA Electron.


Yeah that might be the issue, mine just says Visa


----------



## kunalht (Aug 17, 2013)

i have bought games from humble bundle at 6 $
please tell me which is better steam or origin?
which has more players in games like medal of honor , crysis 2 & burnout?
i have keys of both but from which should I download?
i have not used origin.....


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2013)

You can redeem keys both in origin and steam  , except for the games sims 3 and dead space 3 . Steam is better than origin . But mp of these games are pretty dead except ds3 coop . So you can only play sp campaign .


----------



## kunalht (Aug 17, 2013)

ok!!
thanks for reply...
downloading from steam!!


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 17, 2013)

kunalht said:


> i have bought games from humble bundle at 6 $
> please tell me which is better steam or origin?
> which has more players in games like medal of honor , crysis 2 & burnout?
> i have keys of both but from which should I download?
> i have not used origin.....


 BF3 still has a very active community


----------



## ZTR (Aug 17, 2013)

Burnout Paradise may be four years old but its MP is still pretty active 

Also in Paradise it doesnt matter if your in Origin or Steam as when it was released it was standalone


----------



## kunalht (Aug 17, 2013)

ok
& from where should i download medal of honor & crysis 2??
from steam or from origin??
I have keys of both.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 17, 2013)

kunalht said:


> ok
> & from where should i download medal of honor & crysis 2??
> from steam or from origin??
> I have keys of both.



Stream should be preffered.
You can gift the other key (of origin) to someone else including me if you wish


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2013)

^^If all you are interested in is playing the game, redeem the Origin code, and trade the Steam keys for some other games which you don't have.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2013)

^ sadly no one would trade it , since almost everyone have got this bundle either by themselves or gift from friends .


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ sadly no one would trade it , since almost everyone have got this bundle either by themselves or gift from friends .



ebay.in


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ebay.in



oh yeah , forgot about it .


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ubisoft any two games for $10 @ getloadedgo.com


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2013)

i baught humblebundle too @ $5. had bf3 and burnout paradise already, so will probably git these codes to my cousin or someone else. 

i hope our economy doesn't deteriorate much because of my 5$ purchase.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys, this is one of the best deal one can get..!!

IndianVideoGamer » Splinter Cell: Ultimate Edition now available in India for Rs 499 | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective

But it's not available on Online Stores yet, Only available in Games The Shop. So can anyone from Mumbai, Pune, Thane, Chennai, Bengaluru, Ahmedabad help me out please..??


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice find, finally Pandora Tomorrow from a legit source.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

It will soon be available in Flipkart. BTW I can get it directly from Games Shop in nearby mall.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys, this is one of the best deal one can get..!!
> 
> IndianVideoGamer » Splinter Cell: Ultimate Edition now available in India for Rs 499 | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective
> 
> But it's not available on Online Stores yet, Only available in Games The Shop. So can anyone from Mumbai, Pune, Thane, Chennai, Bengaluru, Ahmedabad help me out please..??



Will we get steam code for all the games?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Will we get steam code for all the games?



Not sure about that, but looking at image, i don't think so. Man, you are greedy..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Will we get steam code for all the games?



That I don't know..!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 28, 2013)

All non-Steam I guess. Which is good.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Not sure about that, but looking at image, i don't think so. Man, you are greedy..



 , I dont want to keep the discs and all. I want everything under steam. For this I purchased Witcher 1 and 2 twice


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> All non-Steam I guess. Which is good.



Yeah, for 499 it's a steal. Will try to get it from shop next month and will get 3 copies.  Maybe more, if someone want it badly.



arijitsinha said:


> , I dont want to keep the discs and all. I want everything under steam. For this I purchased Witcher 1 and 2 twice



I have shelf to store all my game disks. So far i have only around 20 disks(rest i lost or damaged, because of my poor handling of disks).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Yeah, for 499 it's a steal. Will try to get it from shop next month and will get 3 copies.  Maybe more, if someone want it badly..



I want it badly too..!! Don't know when it'll arrive on Flipkart. It's still coming soon. Anyway, what's your location and the shipping charges will be? If you are willing to ofcourse


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I want it badly too..!! Don't know when it'll arrive on Flipkart. It's still coming soon. Anyway, what's your location and the shipping charges will be? If you are willing to ofcourse



I am in Bangalore. I am waiting for my next month Salary so i can get at least 3-5 copies. And will sell for some profit online... 



Spoiler



Just kidding... Just the shipping+packing charges...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I am in Bangalore. I am waiting for my next month Salary so i can get at least 3-5 copies. And will sell for some profit online...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 29, 2013)

Got this mail from Paradox:-



> The Humble Paradox Bundle Has Begun!
> 
> You’ve been demanding it for months, but we were too modest to make it happen… until now! The Humble Paradox Bundle will go live today, 8 p.m. CEST (11 a.m. PDT), and you can make a donation to your choice of worthy charities while picking up a bundle of Paradox favorites!
> 
> ...




Will be live tonight!!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure where to post this, Infestation now adds a free to play version.. 

Infestation: Survivor Stories


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 29, 2013)

Skud said:


> Got this mail from Paradox:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> Got this mail from Paradox:-
> Will be live tonight!!!



this bundle not good. some bad moves by them, magicka above BTA, average price is average of all the different bundle sold till date and the $175 bundle, I have to skip this one if they dont add anything good.


----------



## Skud (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, apart from CK II, nothing.  But may be they put CK II & Magicka in BTA tier as they give trading cards.

Also disappointing is the absence of DRM Free option. Not so humble.


----------



## shad2401 (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys can anybody tell me where can I get best deals on saints row- 3 and Batman - AC ( goty) as both are unavailable on online sites for quite some time .


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 31, 2013)

Amazon.com: Saints Row: The Third [Download]: Video Games

Saints Row $5


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 31, 2013)

you can get SR3, from steam trading for as low as 2$. Just buy a TF2 key and people will throw away SR3 as they bought the Humble Deep Silver Bundle.


----------



## shad2401 (Aug 31, 2013)

digit1191 the Amazon link which u gave shows saints row for 30$ . can u tell me some other source where it is cheap.
Furious_gamer where can I exchange keys ?


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 31, 2013)

Borderlands 2 in 399/- Best deal imo 

Borderlands 2 @ Game4u 399/-


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 31, 2013)

@shad2401
Just one link here. But you can get it at the worst for 4$, but mostly you can get it for 1TF2 key, which is 2$, cause most of them bought Humble deep silver bundle....


----------



## shad2401 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thnx for the info...


----------



## chris (Sep 2, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Borderlands 2 in 399/- Best deal imo
> 
> Borderlands 2 @ Game4u 399/-



This is steam download ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ Yes.... It is.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Good deal for BL2  But shouldn't we can wait for the GOTY next month or so? I hope it should not be more than 999.

EDIT: Source


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

It should not be more than 699 IMO..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Borderlands 2 in 399/- Best deal imo
> 
> Borderlands 2 @ Game4u 399/-



Steam activation too?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ Read post no #1059...


----------



## shad2401 (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys Stalker - Call of pripyat for Rs-199 at Flipkart . Should I buy it ? Can anybody confirm is it a steam game ?


----------



## kunalht (Sep 5, 2013)

hii friends,
i have keys of 
medal of honor 2010
Dead space 1
mirror's edge

message me if any one wants it....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

shad2401 said:


> Guys Stalker - Call of pripyat for Rs-199 at Flipkart . Should I buy it ? Can anybody confirm is it a steam game ?



No, it is not.


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

kunalht said:


> hii friends,
> i have keys of
> medal of honor 2010
> dead space 1
> ...



ygpm


----------



## shad2401 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info furious_gamer.


----------



## DVJex (Sep 7, 2013)

Strange that no one mentioned that Green Man Gaming has a week full of pack deals. Up to 80% off on the whole pack. Started yesterday.
exclusive game pack deals at GMG
You can also apply a 20% off voucher after the discount: 
20% off voucher GMG


----------



## chris (Sep 10, 2013)

Bundle Stars - Home

4 games for ₹195. Anyone getting this ?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 10, 2013)

all games are on war.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

chris said:


> Bundle Stars - Home
> 
> 4 games for ₹195. Anyone getting this ?



They used to have direct DC/CC Payment mode. Now they switch to paypal and my card is not working with PP....


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> They used to have direct DC/CC Payment mode. Now they switch to paypal and my card is not working with PP....



Direct DC/CC payment was in the humble store payment gateway. bundle star uses different payment gateway


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Direct DC/CC payment was in the humble store payment gateway. bundle star uses different payment gateway



It was there bro. I used to purchase from bundle stars. But they took it down last month and from that, i have trying to use both my DC cards in PP and not working.

On the other hand, last month, humble bundle introduce direct DC/CC payment and both of my cards are working.

It looks like, at a time, i can buy from one of the sites.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It was there bro. I used to purchase from bundle stars. But they took it down last month and from that, i have trying to use both my DC cards in PP and not working.
> 
> On the other hand, last month, humble bundle introduce direct DC/CC payment and both of my cards are working.
> 
> It looks like, at a time, i can buy from one of the sites.



 Atleast it is saving some money .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Atleast it is saving some money .



buying bundles itself is saving money....


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2013)

Another good bundle, Grab it.. all the games are good.

*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Another good bundle, Grab it.. all the games are good.
> 
> *www.humblebundle.com/



Yea indeed a good bundle 
all games whic i wanted to have all must play games 
I wish they add Don't Starve later (greedy me)


----------



## Skud (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja - one of the best I have played, ever. Awesome bundle.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys, this is one of the best deal one can get..!!
> 
> IndianVideoGamer » Splinter Cell: Ultimate Edition now available in India for Rs 499 | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective
> 
> But it's not available on Online Stores yet, Only available in Games The Shop. So can anyone from Mumbai, Pune, Thane, Chennai, Bengaluru, Ahmedabad help me out please..??




It's available in Flipkart now:-

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell (Ultimate Edition)


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2013)

Skud said:


> It's available in Flipkart now:-
> 
> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell (Ultimate Edition)


Thats 499 + 90 since its not sold by FK directly. Get it slightly cheaper from this reputed seller. Total comes to 520 with 6% off coupon from most of the banks or much better if you manage to get hold of a better coupon. (there was a flat 150/- off min purchase 200 few days back)

And btw, item added to wishlist  --> Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 12, 2013)

007 said:


> *And btw, item added to wishlist  --> Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com**www.flipkart.com/borderlands-2-game-year-edition/p/itmdzeu5xqt29zrc?pid=AVMDZE2G8JQQDWFP



Woooooooooooot  Finally


----------



## Skud (Sep 12, 2013)

007 said:


> *Thats 499 + 90 since its not sold by FK directly.* Get it slightly cheaper from this reputed seller. Total comes to 520 with 6% off coupon from most of the banks or much better if you manage to get hold of a better coupon. (there was a flat 150/- off min purchase 200 few days back)
> 
> And btw, item added to wishlist  --> Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com




yeah, noticed it late.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 13, 2013)

Skud said:


> yeah, noticed it late.



one tip to bypass that + 90 extra charge. Order another game with splinter cell which have not released yet. I mean pre-order, and of course COD. The total amount will definitely be more than 500 so you dont have to pay the extra charge. And they will ship these two products seperately. You can cancel the pre-order game once you receive splinter cell... Profit..


----------



## Skud (Sep 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> one tip to bypass that + 90 extra charge. Order another game with splinter cell which have not released yet. I mean pre-order, and of course COD. The total amount will definitely be more than 500 so you dont have to pay the extra charge. And they will ship these two products seperately. You can cancel the pre-order game once you receive splinter cell... Profit..




Actually it is charging delivery charges despite the total amount being over 500 involving multiple items. Guess that's because the game is not sold by FK directly.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 13, 2013)

Skud said:


> Actually it is charging delivery charges despite the total amount being over 500 involving multiple items. Guess that's because the game is not sold by FK directly.



Hmm.. first time seeing this in FK. Strange.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2013)

They have changed since addition of 3rd party sellers.


==========================================================================================================


Free games:-

Hangeki, MTB Freeride, Lunar Wish: Orbs Of Fate and CLR: cannons lasers rockets free in Desura


The Freebie Gamer Bundle - Stack Up on 8 Fun Games for Free!


And of course, GOG.com is celebrating its 5th birthday:- Free Release: Stargunner


----------



## chris (Sep 15, 2013)

*exclusives.macappdeals.com/sales/mac-gamer-bundle-freebie

You can download for both mac and window. Paid games for free, DRM free.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 15, 2013)

Still cant find BF3 anywhere for less than 1k. Being a cheap ass gamer i will keep waiting till one day it hits 500rs.


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Still cant find BF3 anywhere for less than 1k. Being a cheap ass gamer i will keep waiting till one day it hits 500rs.


Did you miss the Humble Origin Bundle? BF3 (no premium) was available for around 280 bucks. (~$4.5)


----------



## icebags (Sep 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Still cant find BF3 anywhere for less than 1k. Being a cheap ass gamer i will keep waiting till one day it hits 500rs.



how old are you ? share us a pic of proof that ur pc can really play bf3, and i may find u an extra bf3 code for free. 

well, do this only if u really thinking of playing, if u dont play and just leave it there, it will be a waste.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> how old are you ? share us a pic of proof that ur pc can really play bf3, and i may find u an extra bf3 code for free.
> 
> well, do this only if u really thinking of playing, if u dont play and just leave it there, it will be a waste.


Yes i swear i will play it. This is the proof hope its ok.My PC is more than up to the task with radeon 7750 1gb gddr5 graphics card.
View attachment 12170


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

minion in the middle


----------



## icebags (Sep 16, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Yes i swear i will play it. This is the proof hope its ok.My PC is more than up to the task with radeon 7750 1gb gddr5 graphics card.
> View attachment 12170



seems g630 may play but 7750 is very underpowered, it will play the game at lower settings.

better upgrade pc/gfx first, before playing bf3/4. and u didnt say how old u r .....


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> seems g630 may play but 7750 is very underpowered, it will play the game at lower settings.
> 
> better upgrade pc/gfx first, before playing bf3/4. and u didnt say how old u r .....


poor guy dont have the money to buy bf3.then how can he upgrade his graphic card.youre cruel


----------



## chris (Sep 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> seems g630 may play but 7750 is very underpowered, it will play the game at lower settings.
> 
> better upgrade pc/gfx first, before playing bf3/4. and u didnt say how old u r .....



If this benchmark is true he can play

Radeon HD 5670 vs Radeon HD 7750 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

I am using HD-5670, i can play BF 3 with out any problem. I may not get BF 4, if it can't run on my poor graphics card  I don't want a more power hungry GPU.



Nanducob said:


> poor guy dont have the money to buy bf3.then how can he upgrade his graphic card.youre cruel



lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2013)

I have 4670 and i can run BF3, so no issue with 7750....


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> seems g630 may play but 7750 is very underpowered, it will play the game at lower settings.
> 
> better upgrade pc/gfx first, before playing bf3/4. and u didnt say how old u r .....



Am 21.


----------



## icebags (Sep 16, 2013)

show some proof, hold one of ur ids in front of desktop and take a pic with mobile. Just dont forget to strike everything out except the DOB/age fields.

how can i just hand over a M rated game without seeing some kind of age proof.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> show some proof, hold one of ur ids in front of desktop and take a pic with mobile. Just dont forget to strike everything out except the DOB/age fields.
> 
> how can i just hand over a M rated game without seeing some kind of age proof.



lol u r saying like u would really giveaway a key of bf3..........


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> show some proof, hold one of ur ids in front of desktop and take a pic with mobile. Just dont forget to strike everything out except the DOB/age fields.
> 
> how can i just hand over a M rated game without seeing some kind of age proof.



If I do, will u give me one.


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2013)

i will, will u download 25 gbs to play this ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> i will, will u download 25 gbs to play this ?



Why not!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2013)

sorry, i thought it was mohit...........i only have 1 excess bf3 key.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> sorry, i thought it was mohit...........i only have 1 excess bf3 key.



thats ok i was JK


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> thats ok i was JK



i was going to ask you if you wanted a bf3 code..


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i was going to ask you if you wanted a bf3 code..



If u have a extra one I dont mind getting it. Cause icebags's key is reserved for mohit.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i was going to ask you if you wanted a bf3 code..



lol guys stop trolling the most valuable game you are giving away for free lol stop saying non sense.........


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol guys stop trolling the most valuable game you are giving away for free lol stop saying non sense.........


you want bf3 or what?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> you want bf3 or what?



ya of course i want it..........

who will say no to it........


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ya of course i want it..........
> 
> who will say no to it........



No problems downloading 20+gb?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> If u have a extra one I dont mind getting it. Cause icebags's key is reserved for mohit.





gta0gagan said:


> ya of course i want it..........
> 
> who will say no to it........



trickked xd
sorry guys i dont have money also dont have bf3will give you if i get one



rock2702 said:


> No problems downloading 20+gb?



I think rock2702 has a bf3 code


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2013)

lol he would have told me directly if he had and ya i have other ways to bypass download...........


----------



## chris (Sep 18, 2013)

The Tomb of the Sleeping Hitman Pack [Online Game Code] 

Amazon.com: The Tomb of the Sleeping Hitman Pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games

Spacial price : $13.99  (price before discount : $94.97)

You need a fake US address (use google to find us address, amazon won't verify billing address) to purchase this.   I purchased, got 3 steam keys by email.  Offer ends tomorrow (18 Sep 2013 US Time).


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> No problems downloading 20+gb?



BF3 is 20+gb  ? I'll pass.


----------



## chris (Sep 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> BF3 is 20+gb  ? I'll pass.



Download size is ~16 GB. 20+ GB only if you have BF3 Premium.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> seems g630 may play but* 7750 is very underpowered*, it will play the game at lower settings.
> 
> better upgrade pc/gfx first, before playing bf3/4. and u didnt say how old u r .....



I get fps as high as 75-95 sometimes in Multiplayer @ 1440x900 @ Medium/High setting


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2013)

^medium settings.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^medium settings.



seems like Mohit doesnt need the game.Amjath is next in the queue..


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 18, 2013)

Where were you guys at the time of humble origin bundle...!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2013)

amjath wants to fill all the criteria? What is amjath origin id?


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2013)

I want to ask how many of you will be buying BF4 this year now that EA has increased the price of all its games on the PC? I dont think many would want to spend 3000rs+ for a PC game.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to ask how many of you will be buying BF4 this year now that EA has increased the price of all its games on the PC? I dont think many would want to spend 3000rs+ for a PC game.



I will be buying


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Where were you guys at the time of humble origin bundle...!!



Financial crisis


----------



## iittopper (Sep 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I want to ask how many of you will be buying BF4 this year now that EA has increased the price of all its games on the PC? I dont think many would want to spend 3000rs+ for a PC game.


Wil buy surely this year, just not the retail version .


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I will be buying



I think we should all boycott EA for their anti-consumer practices.Pricing a PC game at console level makes no sense considering there is no middle man or royalty costs involved.This is bullshit and i boycott EA.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I will be buying



Rick Kid


----------



## chris (Sep 19, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I think we should all boycott EA for their anti-consumer practices.Pricing a PC game at console level makes no sense considering there is no middle man or royalty costs involved.This is bullshit and i boycott EA.



I will boycott until they have discounted price.


----------



## shad2401 (Sep 19, 2013)

Same here frnds, I will not preorder any EA games, and will only buy them until there price is dropped to a affordable rate.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Action sale upto 50% off at Origin. For those who want discounts from EA.


----------



## icebags (Sep 21, 2013)

^ whay they aren't giving bf4 on discount ..... *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif

amjath, do u agree to all my terms ? accept origin and upload the pics please.


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ whay they aren't giving bf4 on discount ..... *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif
> 
> amjath, do u agree to all my terms ? accept origin and upload the pics please.




*i.imgur.com/qOSuIdg.png


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2013)

i meant post 1100 & 1102.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-37.html#post2006312


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2013)

All 3 bioshock games is just $19.99

*www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DOD0TZG/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?redirect=true&ref_=s9_al_bw_g367_ir03


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 22, 2013)

Please help me find Mark of the Ninja Special Edition DLC for a low cost. I don't want to pay $5 for it.


----------



## sggupta95 (Sep 23, 2013)

this is probably the wrong place for this,but i recently bought the humble bundle 9,and now they have added Bastion,which i already have.anyone want to trade with me?(i'm willing to add all the extra keys i got from the origin bundle)


----------



## funskar (Sep 24, 2013)

just going to order bf3 premium edition for 1899


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> just going to order bf3 premium edition for 1899



No point of ordering now...


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> No point of ordering now...



Exactly when bf4 is around the corner


----------



## funskar (Sep 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> Exactly when bf4 is around the corner



bf4 = 3499 + 2499 premium ..

Will not order now ..
Have to invest money on my bull


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2013)

I said because, as per my assumption, the user who have premium almost all will get bf4, so the premium maps will be almost empty. No use of getting it now. Stick with the base game. Its lot of fun with the base maps.


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2013)

funskar said:


> *bf4 = 3499 + 2499 premium ..*
> 
> Will not order now ..
> Have to invest money on my bull



What they cost a kidney


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 26, 2013)

For the commandos fans===


Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 28, 2013)

7DFD__-VE__RN-__836R

1. The greatest JRPG ever.
2. Isn't it the guy with a pointy hat clad in green?
3. Our lord and saviour's name

A game may or may not be waiting for you if you punch the completed code into Steam 

Don't redeem it if you don't want Crayon Physics Deluxe though.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 29, 2013)

nba 2k14 -> rs500 in flipkart. hurry


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 2, 2013)

^ Never been a fan of NBA saving money for L520 and GTA V for pc


----------



## chris (Oct 5, 2013)

Save 66% on Borderlands 2 on Steam

Borderlands 2 for 10.19 USD (625.535 INR). Get now or wait for GOTY next week ? Don't think they will give discounts on GOTY soon, may be on next steam discount sale.


----------



## chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Get free Mafia II / Sid Meier's Civilization V

GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Free Game for Voting in Golden Joysticks

voting server is slow atm. i am trying to get Mafia II.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 10, 2013)

chris said:


> Get free Mafia II / Sid Meier's Civilization V
> 
> GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Free Game for Voting in Golden Joysticks
> 
> voting server is low atm. i am trying to get Mafia II.



Yes, I tried a few times but it is not going through.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 10, 2013)

offline ......... btw if some one can get one code for me also...........


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2013)

Purchase any game from GOG and get Witcher: Enhanced Edition for free. Surgeon Simulator 2013 @ $5 would be a great option.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> Purchase any game from GOG and get Witcher: Enhanced Edition for free. Surgeon Simulator 2013 @ $5 would be a great option.



dude do we get Steam keys?


----------



## chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> dude do we get Steam keys?



No, DRM free download.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> Purchase any game from GOG and get Witcher: Enhanced Edition for free. Surgeon Simulator 2013 @ $5 would be a great option.



can somebody give the free game for free to me


----------



## chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Focus Home Interactive weekly bundle.

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly

It is 2 steam keys.


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2013)

I know BL2 GOTY is out and will be available for purchase in a couple of days but....am I reading this right?
It has been priced at *499* for PC and 1999 for PS3 (Source).

FK has updated the price as well.
Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com

That's a good price, isn't it?


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 11, 2013)

Best Price dude best


----------



## chris (Oct 11, 2013)

That is good price. Hope they won't change price when product available for sale.

newegg and amazon sells for $59

Newegg.com - Borderlands 2: Game of the Year Edition
Amazon.com: Borderlands 2: Game of the Year Edition: Playstation 3: Video Games


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 12, 2013)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition up for Steam weekend Deal for 7.49$
Save 75% on Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition on Steam

Capcom 30th anniversary Sales. (all the capcom Games At discounted Price) on Steam 

Capcom 30 Year Anniversary Sale


----------



## sggupta95 (Oct 13, 2013)

world of goo for 1$.
can somebody pretty please buy this for me?i really want this,but don't have access to a credit/debit card.i am willing to trade in kind(games).


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 13, 2013)

chris said:


> Get free Mafia II / Sid Meier's Civilization V
> 
> GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Free Game for Voting in Golden Joysticks
> 
> voting server is slow atm. i am trying to get Mafia II.



This is working now. i got my keys for both the games 

hurry before the keys are over !!!!!!!!


----------



## chris (Oct 13, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> This is working now. i got my keys for both the games
> 
> hurry before the keys are over !!!!!!!!



Nice, it take 24 hours to get key ? I voted, it says no vote.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 13, 2013)

chris said:


> Nice, it take 24 hours to get key ? I voted, it says no vote.



I got it within 3hrs.  Wait for 3hrs and click the same link they sent in mail and you will get the key.




Spoiler



This email 
*Redeem your FREE Game! *
*i.imgur.com/PiB7JLX.jpg


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 13, 2013)

Hitman Collection (4 Games Pack) -: Flipkart.com

Flipkart: 499RS [200RS off]

Are the games worth the money or should i just buy Hitman Blood Money for 300/-RS ?? Will i be able to activate them on steam ? [Because on the page it's not written anywhere?]
Or should i just buy


----------



## Skud (Oct 13, 2013)

^^All are non-Steam; Contracts is not even in Steam catalog.


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just sharing this info as it came to my mind while reading the above post. Bought Splinter Cell Ultimate Edition last week and there were only 3 keys (for CT, DA & Conviction). No keys for SC and SC: PT.
CT and DA doesn't register in Uplay, only Conviction gets activated in Uplay. For CT and DA, key will be asked once you try to connect multiplayer in-game.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 14, 2013)

chris said:


> Get free Mafia II / Sid Meier's Civilization V
> 
> GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Free Game for Voting in Golden Joysticks
> 
> voting server is slow atm. i am trying to get Mafia II.



GOT Civ 5 already have Mafia 2 on steam


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 14, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^All are non-Steam; Contracts is not even in Steam catalog.



Are you sure?

I see that game package on steam aswell: Hitman Collection on Steam

Anyways the deal is over now [i cancelled my order  ]


----------



## icebags (Oct 15, 2013)

got civ V thanks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 15, 2013)

So whoever got civ 5, lets play online


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 15, 2013)

i voted twice! still dint get civ5


----------



## Skud (Oct 15, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> i voted twice! still dint get civ5




Ensure you are using the same email id for both GMG & Joystiq. If that is taken care of, click the link on the confirmation mail again.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

best deal for xcom fan
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified -: Flipkart.com


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So whoever got civ 5, lets play online



dwnloaded, yet to figure out how to play this.


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> dwnloaded, yet to figure out how to play this.



It is easier than many other strategy games like Eu3, Crusader Kings. Found a village with settler. sent your warrior to explore. Keep an eye on what advisers ask you to do.

Borderlands 2 GOTY is available for Rs. 499/- in ebay.in


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2013)

chris said:


> Borderlands 2 GOTY is available for Rs. 499/- in ebay.in



Also on Flipkart for the same price


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Also on Flipkart for the same price



I purchased from ebay yesterday. I checked flipkart before purchasing, it was out of stock. Now it is available, better get from flipkart. I had to pay Rs. 50/- for shipping from ebay.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Same for flipkart.


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Same for flipkart.



With flipkart, add another cheap product like tooth paste/brush from Seller WS Retail to get free shipping.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2013)

chris said:


> With flipkart, add another cheap product like tooth paste/brush from Seller WS Retail to get free shipping.



already have paste/brush


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ lol....


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> already have paste/brush


Buy this


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2013)

^thanks


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

Just order 2 copies of BL2, totaly worth it


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 18, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Just order 2 copies of BL2, totaly worth it



Why 2 copies?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Why 2 copies?



One for you, and one for me.


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

2k is doing this to save indian currency. Buy BL2 GOTY cheap and exchange it for tf2 keys 

This is country locked version ?

[H] Borderlands 2 GOTY [W] 15 TF2 Keys.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Why 2 copies?


Keep one for yourself.
Trade the other to some idiot white guy for some other game


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2013)

chris said:


> 2k is doing this to save indian currency. Buy BL2 GOTY cheap and exchange it for tf2 keys
> 
> This is country locked version ?
> 
> [H] Borderlands 2 GOTY [W] 15 TF2 Keys.



AFAIK , you cant trade it with person living outside india .


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Trade the other to some idiot white guy for some other game



Some _idiot _ white guy made this game for you to buy.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Keep one for yourself.
> Trade the other to some idiot white guy for some other game





chris said:


> Some _idiot _ white guy made this game for you to buy.



 
.....
... 
....... 
 
...... 
 
........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> .....
> ...
> .......
> 
> ...



Kya hua tujhe?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ Paagal?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone wants carmageddon ?
> 
> iAMA Developer of the Carmageddon Franchise; AMA and stop by for a free copy of the first Carmageddon! : IAmA





Thanks to Allu..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition and Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition are on Steam with 75% off. Offer valid till 21 Oct.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Kya hua tujhe?



Check his siggy..


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition and Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition are on Steam with 75% off. Offer valid till 21 Oct.



good offer , And also GFWL is removed .


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

Battlefield 4 $30???

Regret #2 , first one is BL2 GOTY.

[Gamestop] Black Friday ad leaked, $30 BF4 and more at midnight openings : GameDeals


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ $30 November 29th. game stop.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> good offer , And also GFWL is removed .



Has it been removed from Arkham City ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Has it been removed from Arkham City ??



I don't think so. i was trying to fix crashes and games not getting saved in Arkham City GOTY. GFWL and Live ID signing assistant were the culprits (they weren't installed). you may need to have these installed and create a local profile if you don't want to go online in GFWL.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

And whats the deal with online GFWL ?? Does it work perfectly ??


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Has it been removed from Arkham City ??




yep removed from both game . IF you have got the game from steam , then there is some 90mb patch . If you have got the retail version , just the key on steam . But right now , retail version is having some problem for game activation . Now this game has full steam achievement , trading cards , cloud saving , big picture etc .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yep removed from both game . IF you have got the game from steam , then there is some 90mb patch . If you have got the retail version , just the key on steam . But right now , retail version is having some problem for game activation . Now this game has full steam achievement , trading cards , cloud saving , big picture etc .



Yeah I noticed...though I didn't know which update or anything it downloaded but I was not greeted with GFWL crap at the start and all Steam functions were working nicely.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Battlefield 4 $30???
> 
> Regret #2 , first one is BL2 GOTY.
> 
> [Gamestop] Black Friday ad leaked, $30 BF4 and more at midnight openings : GameDeals



good deal , but it will  be without china rising DLC , So unless you have planned to go for premium , i say 38$ deal is better .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> good deal , but it will  be without china rising DLC , So unless you have planned to go for premium , i say 38$ deal is better .



I'll wait for BF4 to come on humble bundle next year lol.


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2013)

BL2 GOTY is now OOS in FK. Hope everyone who wanted ordered their copies.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

007 said:


> BL2 GOTY is now OOS in FK. Hope everyone who wanted ordered their copies.


i couldn't became 1 day late...........


----------



## chris (Oct 25, 2013)

007 said:


> BL2 GOTY is now OOS in FK. Hope everyone who wanted ordered their copies.



Steam traders, many selling borderlands 2 goty for 10 tf2 keys.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

007 said:


> BL2 GOTY is now OOS in FK. Hope everyone who wanted ordered their copies.



The first time I saw the offer, I ordered even without thinking.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> The first time I saw the offer, I ordered even without thinking.



lol i became late.............

but now delivery charges are 10 bucks only.........


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got CIV V and Mafia II from GreenManGaming Golden Joystik award, without voting. LOL


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Oct 26, 2013)

CS go best price anyone?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 26, 2013)

mass effect pack up for grab in weekend deal at steam.
ME1+ME2 = 9.99 USD. Good deal IMO:


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 26, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> CS go best price anyone?



Rs 0.00 @ p0r0t0b0y


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Rs 0.00 @ p0r0t0b0y



I'd pay 1000 for CS:GO. Must buy because CS is no fun offline


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 27, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> CS go best price anyone?



its around 400-500 in flipkart...........


----------



## chris (Oct 27, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> CS go best price anyone?



Was on steam sale for $5, that is like Rs. 320/-


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dont miss guys this is really good 
Downloads4u sale offers up to 75% off on popular games - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2013)

^they need to sale bf4 like this.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Oct 27, 2013)

chris said:


> Was on steam sale for $5, that is like Rs. 320/-



Any ideas when it will be on sale again?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> Any ideas when it will be on sale again?



During the halloween period.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

yeah , high chance that it will go on sale mostly during christmas .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 27, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Dont miss guys this is really good
> Downloads4u sale offers up to 75% off on popular games - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India



Will we get steam keys of the games or just drm free downloads?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 27, 2013)

^^^Haven't tried still but prices are really great for games they are offering 
there are few must buy deals IMO even if they are not DRM Free


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Will we get steam keys of the games or just drm free downloads?



depend on the game . Which game you are thinking of getting ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 28, 2013)

guys Metro 2033 for 3.74 usd on steam. 
Last 3 hours remains...hurry


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Steam Halloween Sale 2013


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

I am giving away Battlefield 3.. Have unlimited copy.. PM me who wants it..


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2013)

^^
unlimited copy?


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> unlimited copy?



yeah... here is the code.. no need to pm me as I will go to sleep now.

G433-XWLD-ZBW8-JWUC-JDSW


Expired


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> yeah... here is the code.. no need to pm me as I will go to sleep now.
> 
> G433-XWLD-ZBW8-JWUC-JDSW



doesn't works, were you  ing?

BTW, if you truely have legit unlimited keys, will you give me one please?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> yeah... here is the code.. no need to pm me as I will go to sleep now.
> 
> G433-XWLD-ZBW8-JWUC-JDSW



Not working.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> doesn't works, were you  ing?
> 
> BTW, if you truely have legit unlimited keys, will you give me one please?



No , I was not trolling. *www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1phaz9/origin_battlefield_3_free_for_everyone_use_code/



gameranand said:


> Not working.



It was a promotional offer, that was working when I posted. seems like it have expired now.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

darn it missed my chance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 31, 2013)

i got my BF3 copy from rock he donated it to me  @rock thanks man........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> No , I was not trolling. [Origin] Battlefield 3 FREE for everyone! Use code: G433-XWLD-ZBW8-JWUC-JDSW : GameDeals
> 
> It was a promotional offer, that was working when I posted. seems like it have expired now.



missed it 

friends, in future if you find any such giveaway/offer, please post here ASAP.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

I regularly hunt for deals in this website.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I regularly hunt for deals in this website.



Thanks. A very good site to keep an eye on offers.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 31, 2013)

www.reddit.com/r/gamedeals

One more.Sometimes promo codes are posted in the comments,you just have to be quick.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

Sleeping dogs ONLY 4.99$ , It's a steal grab it guys!
Also buy the Sqaure Enix Charachter dlc for 1$ to dress like Hitman lul will be epic fun


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Sleeping dogs ONLY 4.99$ , It's a steal grab it guys!
> Also buy the Sqaure Enix Charachter dlc for 1$ to dress like Hitman lul will be epic fun



Another week , another square enix 75% off sale  and they complain for low profit .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Another week , another square enix 75% off sale  and they complain for low profit .



Because they couldn't sell games in large amount when they were released.. that's why now they are giving off and want to sell more games to recover losses


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Sleeping dogs ONLY 4.99$ , It's a steal grab it guys!
> Also buy the Sqaure Enix Charachter dlc for 1$ to dress like Hitman lul will be epic fun



best game ever!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 1, 2013)

Get games everyday

Steam Game Keys


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 4, 2013)

Site Error

GTA IV Complete edition: 7.49$ , IS IT WORTH IT?
I hear it isn't as fun and free-roaming like GTA SA also people say it's a bad port?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

super meat boy - $3 - Steam store

Come on guys, you really can not miss this.


----------



## chris (Nov 6, 2013)

Humble WB bundle

*www.humblebundle.com/


$1
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
F.E.A.R. 3
Lord of the Rings: War in the North 


BTA

Scribblenauts Unlimited
Batman: Arkham City GOTY


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

chris said:


> Humble WB bundle
> 
> *www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> ...



WTF i bought Arkham City and Asylum goty for total of 12$ LAST MONTH! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chris (Nov 6, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> WTF i bought Arkham City and Asylum goty for total of 12$ LAST MONTH! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



lol, always wait for humble bundle. I am waiting for Humble Activision Bundle 



digit1191 said:


> super meat boy - $3 - Steam store
> 
> Come on guys, you really can not miss this.



Never know this game before, i have to youtube to find what this boy do


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

chris said:


> lol, always wait for humble bundle. I am waiting for Humble Activision Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> Never know this game before, i have to youtube to find what this boy do



Will there be a square enix / 2k games humble bundle too?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 6, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Will there be a square enix / 2k games humble bundle too?



Sooner or later there ll be mate.........



chris said:


> Never know this game before, i have to youtube to find what this boy do



Likewise


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 6, 2013)

anyone want *Silent Hunter 5: Battle of the Atlantic* key ?
if anyone interested,pm me
 free on fb and steamgifts..
go to this link :
and click on the img to get keysilent-hunter-5/


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought humble bundle

Edit : And also bought super meat boy


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought WB Bundle, Beat the Average and bought 6xnon-BTA bundle as gift. If anyone want, PM me.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

Activates on UPlay or Steam ?



furious_gamer said:


> I bought WB Bundle, Beat the Average and bought 6xnon-BTA bundle as gift. If anyone want, PM me.



Why did you get 6 x non BTA ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

Steam activation and AFAIK you can't activate these games on UPlay.

And 6xbundle is for trading. For people who missed the deal, and who can't purchase it due to some shitty cards.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> anyone want *Silent Hunter 5: Battle of the Atlantic* key ?
> if anyone interested,pm me
> free on fb and steamgifts..
> go to this link :
> and click on the img to get keysilent-hunter-5/



activates on uplay for this game?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> activates on uplay for this game?



Oh ok. I thought you were referring the humble bundle....


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 6, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> activates on uplay for this game?



uplay only
gagan keeps on telling me that key is invalid when he tries to activate that key in steam


----------



## Jripper (Nov 6, 2013)

Seriennummern | Specials | GameStar.de

Prince of persia forgotten sands giveaway. The page is in german. Click on the picture to get the activation code for Uplay. 
Just activated mine


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Seriennummern | Specials | GameStar.de
> 
> Prince of persia forgotten sands giveaway. The page is in german. Click on the picture to get the activation code for Uplay.
> Just activated mine


i am first and downloading at low speed 3 % done


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> uplay only
> gagan keeps on telling me that key is invalid when he tries to activate that key in steam



lol u didn't tell only how would i know.............


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol u didn't tell only how would i know.............


i tried that on steam too 
guys need more links on giveaways


----------



## Jripper (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah that site is also doing splinter cell giveaway. But you can only redeem 1 key per day.

Seriennummern | Specials | GameStar.de


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I bought WB Bundle, Beat the Average and bought 6xnon-BTA bundle as gift. If anyone want, PM me.



You know the current bundle system? You will no longer recieve steam key for individual games.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You know the current bundle system? You will no longer recieve steam key for individual games.



Yeah I had a link, on click of which the game got activated.


----------



## chris (Nov 6, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Yeah that site is also doing splinter cell giveaway. But you can only redeem 1 key per day.
> 
> Seriennummern | Specials | GameStar.de



Get key now, wait 24 hours and activate ? I tried doubleagent first, did not work, say invalid CD key. Tried  Prince of Persia, it worked.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought Arkham city and a few other WB games through humble bundle.

Holy Humble Bundles, Batman! It


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You know the current bundle system? You will no longer recieve steam key for individual games.



I know. I bought 6 bundles as gift. So i will sell bundles for TF2 keys or games....


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2013)

Had to get this bundle. This is not a bundle we need, but one we deserve. 
Download sizes are very high though. So anyone who has bandwidth issues will have problem downloading this.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought the Bundle but sadly already have AC GOTY so that game is sitting duck with me.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

Any one has extra prince of persia key? On clicking the image i am getting a blank page! Maybe the stocks are over


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

Same here. Also for the previous game Silent something.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Bought the Bundle but sadly already have AC GOTY so that game is sitting duck with me.



Gift it to someone, who don't have the game. Right side of the box, you can see gift option.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Gift it to someone, who don't have the game. Right side of the box, you can see gift option.



Yeah I guess.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a POP Key but I don't know whether it would work or not.. Pm me


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I guess.



LOL  i dnt hav it........


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Gift it to someone, who don't have the game. Right side of the box, you can see gift option.



This is a new beta feature which Humble Bundle released just yesterday: You spoke, we listened | Humble Mumble


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> LOL  i dnt hav it........



Give me your dota items. I will give both the AC games..


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Yeah that site is also doing splinter cell giveaway. But you can only redeem 1 key per day.
> 
> Seriennummern | Specials | GameStar.de



I got the key but it is not working in UPlay .



Can someone gift me Arkham City


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2013)

is the game Splintercell- Double agent free...that generated key can be used is it?


----------



## chris (Nov 8, 2013)

*exclusives.macappdeals.com/sales/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare

Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 

$4.99

Steam key, ROW


----------



## shad2401 (Nov 8, 2013)

Guys I need to buy the new humble wb bundle , as I don't have any cc I can't buy on my own . Last time Krishnandu helped me to get the Ea bundle but this time he is having some problem with his cc . So if any of u will be kind enough to buy the bundle for me , I will deposit the cash with some extra money for his effort in his account . Pm me for details .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2013)

shad2401 said:


> Guys I need to buy the new humble wb bundle , as I don't have any cc I can't buy on my own . Last time Krishnandu helped me to get the Ea bundle but this time he is having some problem with his cc . So if any of u will be kind enough to buy the bundle for me , I will deposit the cash with some extra money for his effort in his account . Pm me for details .



Try using Entropay. I did the same thing as I didn't had CC either.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Try using Entropay. I did the same thing as I didn't had CC either.



i did the same Entropay go for it


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

shad2401 said:


> Guys I need to buy the new humble wb bundle , as I don't have any cc I can't buy on my own . Last time Krishnandu helped me to get the Ea bundle but this time he is having some problem with his cc . So if any of u will be kind enough to buy the bundle for me , I will deposit the cash with some extra money for his effort in his account . Pm me for details .



I will get it for you. You want BTA or non-BTA?


----------



## shad2401 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the offers guys , but digit1191 has bought the bundle for me.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 9, 2013)

chris said:


> *exclusives.macappdeals.com/sales/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare
> 
> Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
> 
> ...




Isn't this for Mac only ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Isn't this for Mac only ?



No, its mentioned in the comments, that the steam key provided will work for both platforms.


----------



## little (Nov 10, 2013)

For those having problem paying to Humble Bundle due to lack of cc,

Sign up @ amazon.in and set up a payment method using any debit cards, most of the Indian Debit cards work there the last time I checked. While setting up your payment method, pay special attention to the name field and the address field.

Now while paying for Humle Bundle, select pay via 'Amazon Payments'.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 10, 2013)

little said:


> For those having problem paying to Humble Bundle due to lack of cc,
> 
> Sign up @ amazon.in and set up a payment method using any debit cards, most of the Indian Debit cards work there the last time I checked. While setting up your payment method, pay special attention to the name field and the address field.
> 
> Now while paying for Humle Bundle, select pay via 'Amazon Payments'.



Doesnt support maestro, only MasterCard and Visa


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Doesnt support maestro, only MasterCard and Visa



For your surprise, i have Canara Bank and Bank of Baroda debit cards. And i use this card by selecting Pay with Credit Card option and it works. Try this with other debit cards. I can confirm for these 2 cards b'coz i personally used it.

*Debit Cards that can be used in "Pay by Credit Card option" in humble bundle : *
Canara Bank 
Bank of Baroda
Corporation bank
Union bank of india
AXIS Bank
ICICI Bank
PNB Platinum

*Debit Cards that can be used in Steam : *
Canara Bank 
Bank of Baroda
Corporation bank
AXIS Bank
ICICI Bank
PNB Platinum

Will update once user's post more. Guys post more so we can have a list which might help guys who want to buy humble bundle.


----------



## funskar (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> For your surprise, i have Canara Bank and Bank of Baroda debit cards. And i use this card by selecting Pay with Credit Card option and it works. Try this with other debit cards. I can confirm for these 2 cards b'coz i personally used it.



I do same with corporation bank & union bank of india cards


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

funskar said:


> I do same with corporation bank & union bank of india cards





We will add this in list, so people will get some idea.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2013)

^^axis bank too.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> For your surprise, i have Canara Bank and Bank of Baroda debit cards. And i use this card by selecting Pay with Credit Card option and it works. Try this with other debit cards. I can confirm for these 2 cards b'coz i personally used it.
> 
> *Debit Cards that can be used in "Pay by Credit Card option" in humble bundle : *
> Canara Bank
> ...



and yes I also was able to use my Corporation bank debit card in steam/Origin for buying games......


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ List updated with option of Steam.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll try my SBI debit card, just in case .... meh


----------



## little (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I'll try my SBI debit card, just in case .... meh



Don't waste your time.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> For your surprise, i have Canara Bank and Bank of Baroda debit cards. And i use this card by selecting Pay with Credit Card option and it works. Try this with other debit cards. I can confirm for these 2 cards b'coz i personally used it.


Looks like its a SBI/ SBH issue then, as my debit card has 1 19 digit number with no CVV


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2013)

axis works in steam too. didnt try origin yet.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just Cause 2 at $3 only
Just Cause 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## debarshi (Nov 11, 2013)

ICICI debit card works both in Steam and in Pay by credit card option


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

debarshi said:


> ICICI debit card works both in Steam and in Pay by credit card option



ICICI debit card works everywhere, even on Mars.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 12, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Just Cause 2 at $3 only
> Just Cause 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer



Is this site safe? Also is it a steam key? I want to buy it

Also the site is noob, it says for using paypal you need minimum 3.74$ wtf 
I mostly won't buy it then


----------



## debarshi (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ICICI debit card works everywhere, even on Mars.



LOL seriously, even when Google Wallet changed billing to INR and Axis cards stopped working, surprisingly ICICI still worked. Anyway, going CC is the best


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 12, 2013)

check this out *www.humblebundle.com/store
Looks more like a money making business now


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2013)

Does BOI Debit Card works for Steam and HB ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

^^if its a VISA or MASTERCARD then it will


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2013)

Its a MasterCard. but the thing is that my PNB card is also a Mastercard and it didn't worked on either one of them.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

i bought mechromancer pack in borderlands 2 using my UBI VISA card year back, no issues, hmm... not sure whats the case here, what do you get as the failure notice or error message?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i bought mechromancer pack in borderlands 2 using my UBI VISA card year back, no issues, hmm... not sure whats the case here, what do you get as the failure notice or error message?



After Entering the details and clicking on Pay or similar It don't go to my bank site and tells me that credentials are wrong or Card not supported.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it PC games deal site??   For card info I think there is a separate thread.


----------



## funskar (Nov 13, 2013)

Even pnb platinum debit card works like cc n also on steam


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

Well unfortunately I don't have Platinum card.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out the GOG homepage, continuous deals for past 12 hours!!! 
More than 75% off on most games, few games free too


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Do we get cheat codes as well 
Just kidding I will keep checking


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2013)

super hexagon for 0.99$ on humble store! all platforms, drm free.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 17, 2013)

Payday 2 40% off on steam.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn, this time HumbleBundle weekly contains some good games. I spend a lot on HB games these days! -_-


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 19, 2013)

Guacameele Gold Edition 50% off on Humble Store (and Steam too i think). Got it from Humble Store, and got DRM free edition     (along with steam key ofc )

PS: Plus Reus for 3.5 USD, wanted to try this game for a long time


----------



## baccilus (Nov 19, 2013)

*www.gamersgate.com/img/featured/newsletter/w47-callofjuarez.jpg
Call of Jared sale on Gamersgate

*newsletter.gamersgate.com/HS?a=ENX7CqlFEjyl8SA9MKJvri_nGHxKLmvsSPcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_Hhe-qslJE


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 21, 2013)

how about this??
Battlefield 4
.. Battlefield 4 (RegionFREE) + +

is it worthy ? it's telling languages only Russian and polish.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 21, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> how about this??
> Battlefield 4
> .. Battlefield 4 (RegionFREE) + +
> 
> is it worthy ? it's telling languages only Russian and polish.



Looks like a good deal...... too good to be true


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes.. But the problem is languages mentioned.. Only Russian and polish


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2013)

Can anyone confirm... Game bought in US from GameStop.com as a gift will be downloadable in India??


----------



## 007 (Nov 21, 2013)

Max Payne 3 + Season Pass for $6.99
Bioshock Triple Pack for $14.99


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2013)

007 said:


> Max Payne 3 + Season Pass for $6.99
> Bioshock Triple Pack for $14.99



What is a season  pass?


----------



## 007 (Nov 21, 2013)

baccilus said:


> What is a season  pass?



Its the Rockstar pass for Max Payne 3 - Max Payne 3 Rockstar Pass on Steam


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys isn't it pathetic we keep recommending games to buy here which are not our indian offers but american.Its pathetic that none of indian gaming retail chains or sellers ever offer deals even close to the americans.As the saying goes Everything is better in 'Merica!


----------



## debarshi (Nov 22, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys isn't it pathetic we keep recommending games to buy here which are not our indian offers but american.Its pathetic that none of indian gaming retail chains or sellers ever offer deals even close to the americans.As the saying goes Everything is better in 'Merica!



Sure, the deals recommended here maybe from other countries but...

I don't think its PATHETIC in anyway because games are priced fairly low in India

1. AC: Black flag is 59.99$ in AMAZON USA but 1499/- in Flipkart
2. Batman AO: 50$ in Steam, and 1499/- in Flipkart
3. Borderlands 2 was 499/- in FK a few days ago, now OOS

Now you do the math.

Also consider the the fact that most Indian (no offense guys!!) cringe to cough up more than 1000/- (and that too, stretching it) for a new game..... They like black box editions better, even going as far as to pay 600/- to 700/- for these.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 22, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Sure, the deals recommended here maybe from other countries but...
> 
> I don't think its PATHETIC in anyway because games are priced fairly low in India
> 
> ...



True that, i simply can't afford to spend 1500/- for games being a student.
I will wait for a year for the games to go on sale on steam/amazon/gmg/hb etc and then buy it for 5-15$




007 said:


> Max Payne 3 + Season Pass for $6.99
> Bioshock Triple Pack for $14.99



To buy these i need to be from america right? How do i avoid that?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> To buy these i need to be from america right? How do i avoid that?



Can't. Not for software sales


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> To buy these i need to be from america right? How do i avoid that?



No need to be in US. Just change your card's billing address to a US address (I use my friend's address) in Amazon and you should be able to checkout.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

007 said:


> No need to be in US. Just change your card's billing address to a US address (I use my friend's address) in Amazon and you should be able to checkout.



If we use the US address then can we get delivered here?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 22, 2013)

For digital games you will get only the key


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 22, 2013)

Will try changing Address and seeing later tonight.

Btw does any have Humble Indie bunle 9 BTA? I want to buy it


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> For digital games you will get only the key



So once we get the key... The game can be downloaded from here right?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 22, 2013)

Once u get the key, u can activate it in steam / origin / uplay and download the game. I bought BF3, SMB steam keys from Amazon.. So I can confirm it is safe to give a fake US address and buy


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Once u get the key, u can activate it in steam / origin / uplay and download the game. I bought BF3, SMB steam keys from Amazon.. So I can confirm it is safe to give a fake US address and buy



actually I am gonna ask my friend in US to buy me BF4 from gamestop.com as a gift to me so then I can get the key and download it in either steam/origin. Will it work?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> actually I am gonna ask my friend in US to buy me BF4 from gamestop.com as a gift to me so then I can get the key and download it in either steam/origin. Will it work?



yes it will


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah it'll work.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

007 said:


> No need to be in US. Just change your card's billing address to a US address (I use my friend's address) in Amazon and you should be able to checkout.



Some banks are more proactive about this. You can have separate shipping and billing addresses - banks will not mind. But if your billing address does not match CC info, then sometimes your bank can reject.

I've had this happen once.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Yeah it'll work.



Cool... M gonna ask him to buy it during the Black Friday sales  I hope this method works flawlessly


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Cool... M gonna ask him to buy it during the Black Friday sales  I hope this method works flawlessly



Try one for me too Rocky


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Try one for me too Rocky



Hey I'll try... The problem is how am I gonna pay him back ??


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 22, 2013)

PayPal?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 23, 2013)

Guys Vote here Origin Mega Deal



Spoiler



IT'S YOUR CALL
Which game drops to Rs54 on Origin Mega Sale?
A.FIFA 12
B.THE SIMS™ 3 PETS
C.BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY™ 2


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey I'll try... The problem is how am I gonna pay him back ??



Yes PayPal or CC.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes PayPal or CC.



How does this work?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Guys Vote here Origin Mega Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$1 on the US/Canadian Origin.

I'm going to spite EA and vote Sims 3.


----------



## chris (Nov 24, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> how about this??
> Battlefield 4
> .. Battlefield 4 (RegionFREE) + +
> 
> is it worthy ? it's telling languages only Russian and polish.



Not for 999.00 RUB ($30). You will see similar price for English version soon. If gamestop do it, others will follow, how can amazon can't do this ?

*EDIT*

battlefield 4 for $29.99

Confirmed by Tony, Amazon Marketing Manager src. It is Digital download, buy get key.

I will be getting this even if my poor gpu can't handle it 


Amazon Deals

*www.amazon.com/b/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&node=8021566011

BF4 on NOV 28


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 25, 2013)

Totally worth it, I'm all ready to get this deal


----------



## chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Some other amazon deals on Nov 29



> Assassin's Creed II (steam)         $7.49
> Battlefield 4                       $29.99
> Saints Row IV                       $14.99
> PAYDAY 2                            $9.99


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2013)

chris said:


> Some other amazon deals on Nov 29



I think that will be BF4 vanilla game.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 25, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I think that will be BF4 vanilla game.


yes ofc it is


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2013)

chris said:


> Not for 999.00 RUB ($30). You will see similar price for English version soon. If gamestop do it, others will follow, how can amazon can't do this ?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



Will ICICI debit card work with it... And can you buy it from here?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2013)

^Those reviews immediately turned me off.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Those reviews immediately turned me off.



I agree...but the deal is too good to be true


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2013)

Steam Autumn Sale Nov27 - Dec3



digit1191 said:


> Please help me find Mark of the Ninja Special Edition DLC for a low cost. I don't want to pay $5 for it.



MOTN Special Edition DLC for $2.49 at Steam. Expires Dec 3.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

I mailed GameStop.com asking abt the BF4 pic download purchase and this what they replied 

'Battlefield 4 is only available for purchase and download in North America(US and Canada). You would not be able to download this game in India. '


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I mailed GameStop.com asking abt the BF4 pic download purchase and this what they replied
> 
> 'Battlefield 4 is only available for purchase and download in North America(US and Canada). You would not be able to download this game in India. '


Go for the amazon sale from tonite, BF4 $30


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Go for the amazon sale from tonite, BF4 $30



Can we purchase using a debit card?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

Also Amazon shows several options to purchase the game

1. PC download
2. PC instant access

Which option is required for the game to show up in origin after purchase?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Also Amazon shows several options to purchase the game
> 
> 1. PC download
> 2. PC instant access
> ...



Afaik, PC download= they give u the key
PC instant access= U sumhow link ur origin account to amazon and they directly add the game to it


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2013)

I will get Skyrim of it is still on sale when I get home


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 28, 2013)

battlefield 4 for 30$ on gamestop no wait for black friday.
Is it region free???
Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2013)

Bought Skyrim leg edition on steam


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Bought Skyrim leg edition on steam



I will just get the vanilla one


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> battlefield 4 for 30$ on gamestop no wait for black friday.
> Is it region free???
> Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


hey check post number #1361...I am worried if we get it n we couldn't download it from here


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> hey check post number #1361...I am worried if we get it n we couldn't download it from here



May be true... just go for amazon one, seems safer


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Afaik, PC download= they give u the key
> PC instant access= U sumhow link ur origin account to amazon and they directly add the game to it



I checked their help section...PC Download means you download it from amazon using their own download client similar to origin.
*
Contacted Amazon and asked this *
'I want to purchase a digital version of the game so that I can download it after purchase. I wanted to buy Battlefield 4 pc download but I want it to be attached to my origin account. So which option should I select 1. PC download or 2. PC instant access so that it can be attached to my Origin account??? '

and they replied --->
'Amazon Games & Software Downloads can only be purchased by customers connecting to the Internet from a location in the United States (specifically the 48 contiguous states, the District of Columbia, Alaska, Hawaii, Guam, and the U.S. Virgin Islands). 

A U.S. credit card with a U.S. billing address must be used to purchase Game/Software Downloads. And, once your 1-Click Payment Method is updated with the said requirement, you'll be able to purchase the digital order of Game. '


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 28, 2013)

^ No it does not mean that. I bought BF3 from Amazon. PC download means 
* Yes, you can download using their client
* You will get a key which you can activate via Origin


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> ^ No it does not mean that. I bought BF3 from Amazon. PC download means
> * Yes, you can download using their client
> * You will get a key which you can activate via Origin



did you purchase the copy using a US vpn or something???


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> did you purchase the copy using a US vpn or something???



No dude. I purchased normally using my debit card.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> No dude. I purchased normally using my debit card.



Check your PM
Does ICICI debit card work?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> No dude. I purchased normally using my debit card.


How did it accept an Indian Debit card when only US debit cards are allowed to purchase. Can u explain in a bit detail? 
Thanks.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> How did it accept an Indian Debit card when only US debit cards are allowed to purchase. Can u explain in a bit detail?
> Thanks.



Mine is an international debit card. Standard Chartered. 

It accepted. I also don't know why and how  I also got super meat boy from Amazon


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Mine is an international debit card. Standard Chartered.
> 
> It accepted. I also don't know why and how  I also got super meat boy from Amazon



you mean when you purchase you get a game code to be used in origin/steam?

I added COD-Ghost to my amazon cart and it says* 'Game Downloads are only available to US customers'*


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> you mean when you purchase you get a game code to be used in origin/steam?
> 
> I added COD-Ghost to my amazon cart and it says* 'Game Downloads are only available to US customers'*



Yes u get a key code which u can activate in steam / origin. 

Give a US address. Or else it'll show u that message.


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2013)

Origin India - Mega Sale

Battlefield BC2 for 54 INR.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2013)

007 said:


> Origin India - Mega Sale
> 
> Battlefield BC2 for 54 INR.



Useless sale. You will have no one to play with.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

100-200 people still play including me .


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 100-200 people still play including me .



Sorry. I didn't know that


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2013)

Paypal payment method doesn't work for me on Origin, even though I have it set up in the default payment options. Anyone faced the problem?


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 29, 2013)

007 said:


> Origin India - Mega Sale
> 
> Battlefield BC2 for 54 INR.



CC is the only payment option .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> CC is the only payment option .


That sucks


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 29, 2013)

Yea I was gonna buy 2 and then ...


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 100-200 people still play including me .



Purchased.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

Get BF4 from origin us and use a 10$ promotional code.. so total damages 21$


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Get BF4 from origin us and use a 10$ promotional code.. so total damages 21$



I don't think i will. Then we will have to shell out more money for their DLCs.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

You'll find deals again sometime for the DLC's too I guess.. Get it then


----------



## dan4u (Nov 29, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I don't think i will. Then we will have to shell out more money for their DLCs.



whats the promo code?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> You'll find deals again sometime for the DLC's too I guess.. Get it then



By the time BF3 DLCs were discounted BF4 was just months away.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

baccilus said:


> By the time BF3 DLCs were discounted BF4 was just months away.



Christmas sales


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Christmas sales



Ya. My guess is that whichever games are on sale now will be on sale during Christmas too.


----------



## funskar (Nov 29, 2013)

Btw Battlefield 4 sale coming this monday on Game4u


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

funskar said:


> Btw Battlefield 4 sale coming this monday on Game4u



Any idea about the price?


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 29, 2013)

Are there any shops in Mumbai where i can purchase steam wallet cards for cash ?Because my parents are not willing to lend me their credit/debt cards for online transactions.


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 29, 2013)

dan4u said:


> whats the promo code?



Go here Battlefield 4 (PC Digital Download) $20 - EA Origin Deals, Coupons and Promos


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Yea I was gonna buy 2 and then ...


The ICICI debit card worked for me, good thing I realized that it supports international visa 
Bought the new Most Wanted and DA O ultimate edition.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 30, 2013)

CSGO 3.74dolla only


----------



## chris (Nov 30, 2013)

Amazon.com: Dishonored [Online Game Code]: Video Games

Dishonored for $4.99

*www.metacritic.com/game/pc/dishonored

Metascore 91


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The ICICI debit card worked for me, good thing I realized that it supports international visa
> Bought the new Most Wanted and DA O ultimate edition.



where did it work...on origin?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> where did it work...on origin?


Yes, on Origin


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yes, on Origin



On origin India right?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> CSGO 3.74dolla only



Thanks a lot for that heads up.... Almost missed it


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> On origin India right?


Yes, Indian. I was about to use my friend's canadian CC, as soon as I entered the number Origin recognized it was VISA, so I thought my ICICI debit card might work too, and voila!


----------



## debarshi (Dec 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> where did it work...on origin?



ICICI debit card works almost everywhere I've tried....

By the way, who's buying Fifa 13 on the Origin sale?


----------



## abhisheak (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi 
I want to buy Fifa 14 during this sale on origin Does origin accept entropay?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 1, 2013)

abhisheak said:


> Hi
> I want to buy Fifa 14 during this sale on origin Does origin accept entropay?





> Entropay offers *VISA* and MasterCard virtual prepaid credit cards


Yup, it does.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 1, 2013)

what is entropay?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 1, 2013)

Limitless said:


> what is entropay?



This -> *www.entropay.com/


----------



## funskar (Dec 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yup, it does.



Na re ..

I tried to purchase via entropay but it gave error -

We're unable to process your payment right now. Use a different payment method or try again later. [ref. #10048]


----------



## iittopper (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah same for me , i have problem buying from origin using entropay .


----------



## abhisheak (Dec 1, 2013)

I am also getting the error
We're unable to process your payment right now. Use a different payment method or try again later. [ref. #10048] 
and the reason is this:
*s9.postimg.org/y0nkavsfj/screenshot_286.jpg
Any workaround?



Any other way of buying from origin, i don't have CC


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

I too was unable to get it through entropay on origin. Try adding the entropay card to your PayPal account n then buy using PayPal

guys checkout the Cyber monday sales on amazon


----------



## baccilus (Dec 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I too was unable to get it through entropay on origin. Try adding the entropay card to your PayPal account n then buy using PayPal
> 
> guys checkout the Cyber monday sales on amazon



That link takes me to xbox360 games page.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

There are PC games listed too buddy


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2013)

Got Desert to Sea pack
Amazon.com: Desert to Sea Bundle [Download]: Video Games


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

Another deal I saw was Max Payne 3 + L.A Noire for 9$


----------



## DVJex (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's another humble bundle. It's for a charity stream. 25$ minimum if you want games though  .
*www.humblebundle.com/yogscast


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 9, 2013)

*www.dlh.net/en/register/

Register and get Enclave for Steam .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *www.dlh.net/en/register/
> 
> Register and get Enclave for Steam .



thnx man thnx for sharing done!


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 9, 2013)

Does Diablo 3 ever go on sale? Been waiting a long time now


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *www.dlh.net/en/register/
> 
> Register and get Enclave for Steam .



Thanks. Done.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 11, 2013)

3 new games added to the humble jumbo bundle.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2013)

GOG winter sale started, grab your free games now:- 

GOG.com - Fallout 1, 2, and Tactics for FREE!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2013)

Skud said:


> GOG winter sale started, grab your free games now:-
> 
> GOG.com - Fallout 1, 2, and Tactics for FREE!



Hard to get. Site is very slow right now. Will get ASAP.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hard to get. Site is very slow right now. Will get ASAP.




Yeah, its a 48 hours deal, so no hurry. 

Site is working OK at my end though.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Got it , CD projeck guys are best .


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 13, 2013)

Free Rekoil Alpha Key (steam key) Rekoil | Register for Beta Gameplay


----------



## debarshi (Dec 13, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Free Rekoil Alpha Key (steam key) Rekoil | Register for Beta Gameplay



Beta ends on December 15th.....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2013)

Got Weekly Humble Bundle for KF  , and Fallout pack from GOG , GOG site was giving me a headache , took half an hour to make an account and buy the game.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Got Weekly Humble Bundle for KF  , and Fallout pack from GOG , GOG site was giving me a headache , took half an hour to make an account and buy the game.



Same here took me many hours to get Fallout Bundle from GOG. I even reported the problem and they said that traffic is too much than anticipated on their site thats why the problem.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got the bundle  ... the fallout 2 us just 1.5gb ??


----------



## baccilus (Dec 13, 2013)

Site was smooth when i got the bundle. God knows when i will get time to play these games.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes me too got fallout bundle from my mobile browser (admitted in hospital since a week )


----------



## icebags (Dec 14, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes me too got fallout bundle from my mobile browser (admitted in hospital since a week )



omg, will u be returning home anytime soon to start playing the bundle on desktop at all ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

What happened @nikku


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 14, 2013)

^ seriously guys I m so eager to back to PC. Got many games recently but most of them are yet to be started (including BF4  )

Got shoulder muscle displaced, so went through surgery.  Returning back to home tomorrow and to gaming in following week.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2013)

^^ Get well soon.

Finally purchased the Jumble Bundle.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks dude.  Me too got it today. (I think I am getting huge backlog)


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

Get well soon @nikku 

What's this jumble bundle?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Rocky. Check out the humble bundle page.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh... just checked it... Is any of it good... Most of them I haven't heard


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh... just checked it... Is any of it good... Most of them I haven't heard



All of em are one of the best Indie games. Totally worth it.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Get well soon.
> 
> Finally purchased the Jumble Bundle.



I think you mean the JUMBO bundle 

Well, if yes it is worth it. Yay GMOD and Serious Sam


----------



## bippukt (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anybody else noticed the inflating of prices of certain games to show a higher discount than what is actually being offered? I have seen $40 games showed as $50 and then being offered for a 'discount of 75%' ie $12.5. I have noticed this both on Steam and Gamersgate. I hope it was just a glitch during high server loads and not a new shady practice to mislead customers.

BTW, what is up with the Game4u digital store? It is showing Shogun 2 Collection for 3500 ($50 on Steam) - today available for less than 900 which is a good deal so buy it if you want it.

Company of Heroes 2 for 2500 (1000 on Flipkart).

Origin, of course, is still crazy, selling AC4 for 2500 when other stores are giving it for 1500. I pre-ordered it and it has proven to be a great experience, even if unchallenging. The naval part of the game is simply superb.

Anyway, what I wanted to say was - be careful and do a price check before buying even if you see a great +gazillion% deal.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2013)

Is this bundle Wars of Ages Bundle worth playing? I haven't played any of these. Could someone please comment?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 15, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^ seriously guys I m so eager to back to PC. Got many games recently but most of them are yet to be started (including BF4  )
> 
> Got shoulder muscle displaced, so went through surgery.  Returning back to home tomorrow and to gaming in following week.



how did it happen?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 15, 2013)

While throwing ball from boundary four years back.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone bought the fallout3?


----------



## kunalht (Dec 15, 2013)

I am trying to buy humble bundle(jumbo) but my debit card is not working there.!
I have tried 3 debit cards...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> anyone bought the fallout3?



Is it under sale anywhere ??



kunalht said:


> I am trying to buy humble bundle(jumbo) but my debit card is not working there.!
> I have tried 3 debit cards...



Use Entropay. Works flawlessly for Humble bundle.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Is it under sale anywhere ??




Fallout 3: GOTY - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 15, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> anyone bought the fallout3?



Yes.. i did. I think the goty version is banned in India, but if you get the game by trade, you can activate it without probl.


----------



## kunalht (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey finally working...
Thank you very much
Entropay is amazing......


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes.. i did. I think the goty version is banned in India, but if you get the game by trade, you can activate it without probl.



No use, I have already completed the game. Will but NV if on sale next time.



kunalht said:


> Hey finally working...
> Thank you very much
> Entropay is amazing......



Sure no problem.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bought Fallout Collection for free on GOG.com


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 15, 2013)

Free?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 15, 2013)

Fallout 1 and 2 , i guess ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Fallout 1 and 2 , i guess ?



Yes they were free for 2 days on GOG.com.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Are they worth playing... I mean the graphics suck :/


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 16, 2013)

Any idea when will steam winter sale start? Hoping that Payday 2 drops to $5


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

I want deals on AC - bf and Batman- AO


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Are they worth playing... I mean the graphics suck :/



I have played Fallout Tactics and I kinda liked it also.


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Are they worth playing... I mean the graphics suck :/




lol, they are classics (like black & white movies and old mono songs). Heard lots of positive things about the games, yet to test.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

Skud said:


> lol, they are classics (like black & white movies and old mono songs). Heard lots of positive things about the games, yet to test.



Fallout Tactics requires great deal of tactics to complete as for me, or maybe those were my early days of gaming so it felt hard.


----------



## kunalht (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey
Special Offers on digital download games - Get Games
here are deals for AC..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Dude it's cheaper here than that site


----------



## kunalht (Dec 17, 2013)

Just cause 2 for $2.99 on steam


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2013)

kunalht said:


> Just cause 2 for $2.99 on steam



Bought the Collection for $6.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 17, 2013)

New humble bundle tonight. What are you expecting?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> New humble bundle tonight. What are you expecting?



Something special. 
Whats your SteamID ??


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Something special.
> Whats your SteamID ??



 steamcommunity.com/id/dragon_aoD

Android bundle.


----------



## kunalht (Dec 18, 2013)

I have bought only Just cause 2...
Nothing special in Humble bundle this time....
BTW what's your steam ID?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> steamcommunity.com/id/dragon_aoD
> 
> Android bundle.



Crap Bundle. I thought something special will come because of Christmas and all. 



kunalht said:


> I have bought only Just cause 2...
> Nothing special in Humble bundle this time....
> BTW what's your steam ID?



My ID ?? Its Gameranand.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 18, 2013)

kunalht said:


> I have bought only Just cause 2...
> Nothing special in Humble bundle this time....
> BTW what's your steam ID?


Its a huge game!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

Just cause 2 multiplayer mod now on steam


----------



## bippukt (Dec 18, 2013)

Torchlight II four pack for $15 on Gamersgate - a great game if you like ARPGs. So if you can find 2 or 3 other people who want to buy this game, you can get very cheap.

Note - You get a Steam code.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2013)

Alrighty Fellas. Steam Winter Sale is on. CS GO on 75% discount and many other good games on nice discounts.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Dec 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2 on steam for 7.49$...


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite pricing is messed up for us - it shows as $15 after 75% discount whereas it is $10 in US and most other countries. A mistake obviously.

Sorely tempted by Dishonoured, but honestly, I already have too many games left to play:

-Just finished AC 4:BF
-Rome 2 Total War
-Bioshock Infinite
-Tomb Raider
-Max Payne 3
-Skyrim (not completed yet)

And once my controller comes:
-Dark Souls
-Batman series

But I will get a few top indie games. They are short but sweet


----------



## baccilus (Dec 20, 2013)

How is dishonored?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

Starcraft 2 WoL & HotS for $20 each on Blizzard store


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2013)

baccilus said:


> How is dishonored?



Damn good. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Starcraft 2 WoL & HotS for $20 each on Blizzard store



Too much.


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

baccilus said:


> How is dishonored?



very good


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2013)

EA Sports games - upto 50% off on holiday sale


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2013)

baccilus said:


> How is dishonored?



One of the best games which u will regret not playing yet


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> One of the best games which u will regret not playing yet



Well i thought it sucked but everyone has their opinions.I hate stealth games in general.Btw how is Prince of Persia(2008) and POP The forgotten Sands.Both availble on Flipkart for 254rs each .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

Forgotten sands only good for great graphics


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

Bought 3 games in Winter Sales yet. And only 2 days have passed. Lets see how many more I'll buy.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Bought 3 games in Winter Sales yet. And only 2 days have passed. Lets see how many more I'll buy.



What all did u get?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

Guys Pls post individual deals here if you find


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> What all did u get?



CS Global Offensive
Hard Reset
FarCry 3

I am thinking about buying Bioshock Complete Pack but I wanted discount on Season Pass DLC too and its not there so I'll buy game later when complete package arrives and at nice discount. 

Dishonored GOTY Edition is also Damn good, would have bought it if it were at 75% discount. What can I say I am a greedy person, don't have too much money so want more discount. Hell I joined to teach tuition just to get 1K more to spend in Winter Sales.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 21, 2013)

Train Simulator 2014 for 9.89 USD in steam


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

alienempire said:


> Train Simulator 2014 for 9.89 USD in steam



Never played a Train Simulator before and this game got bad reviews also on Metacritic so didn't bought it.
Is it really worth the money ??


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

How much is CS go for?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Never played a Train Simulator before and this game got bad reviews also on Metacritic so didn't bought it.
> Is it really worth the money ??


If you want to buy first yourself download a pirated version and try it. If you love the game then buy it. This is because it is not an actual simulator it's an hybrid.I love this game so I bought


----------



## baccilus (Dec 21, 2013)

I will buy Dishonored GOTY after it is on bigger discount


----------



## Monk (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if Entropay works on steam?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Monk (Dec 21, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Yes, it does.


Thanks man, what we are suppose to put on the steam checkout page? Its asking for information Like in address, country etc.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2013)

Just give the same information that you gave while putting money on your Entropay card. It is not required to match, but I don't see why you should give wrong information.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Just give the same information that you gave while putting money on your Entropay card. It is not required to match, but I don't see why you should give wrong information.



 Will a India address work?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Will a India address work?



Yes it will. I use this.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 21, 2013)

Can I buy Dragon Age Origins Ultimate from Amazon
It says US only

Amazon.com: Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition [Download]: Video Games


----------



## baccilus (Dec 21, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Can I buy Dragon Age Origins Ultimate from Amazon
> It says US only
> 
> Amazon.com: Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition [Download]: Video Games



It is often on sale in origin India site.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 21, 2013)

baccilus said:


> It is often on sale in origin India site.



Below Rs 400?? the whole ultimate Edition??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Below Rs 400?? the whole ultimate Edition??



*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/dragon-age-1/pc-download/base-game/ultimate-edition-ANW.html


----------



## Monk (Dec 21, 2013)

Right bought CS:GO. I missed it yesterday when it was on sale. currently its on 50% off which isn't bad either


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/dragon-age-1/pc-download/base-game/ultimate-edition-ANW.html



Not good enough.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 22, 2013)

For anyone who missed the CS:GO offer, here's how you can get it for 20% discount on a price of 3.74$ 

Counter Strike: Global Offensive | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Voucher Code: GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49

By the way, received a foil Snow Globe #1 card


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

debarshi said:


> For anyone who missed the CS:GO offer, here's how you can get it for 20% discount on a price of 3.74$
> 
> Counter Strike: Global Offensive | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
> 
> ...



You don't need to. Its on 75% discount again.


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2013)

I didnt compare the prices with the link below to any other site. Just wanna share this, may be helpful
nextworld.in: Search


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> I didnt compare the prices with the link below to any other site. Just wanna share this, may be helpful
> nextworld.in: Search



Not good. Steam is better than this right now.


----------



## anky (Dec 22, 2013)

guys, today is the last day of origin sale for sports and racing games.Fifa 14 standard edition for rs1750


----------



## bippukt (Dec 22, 2013)

It is good for those with poor bandwidth, otherwise the cost of download itself can be huge.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 22, 2013)

bippukt said:


> It is good for those with poor bandwidth, otherwise the cost of download itself can be huge.



Ya but many games these days need to be updated before playing to the latest version which downloads the whole game anyways, isn't it?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 22, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Ya but many games these days need to be updated before playing to the latest version which downloads the whole game anyways, isn't it?



Yes, but at least with new games, the update sizes are much more reasonable. For Rome 2 Total War it was 2GB of updates. For AC4:BF, it was about 1.5GB. So the updates are about 10-20% of the size of total downloads. If you have an internet connection with 15-20GB of FUP, you can get the updates easily, but getting a full game or two will take you above the limit.

Max Payne 3 was the biggest culprit - 27GB of download!!!


----------



## baccilus (Dec 22, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Max Payne 3 was the biggest culprit - 27GB of download!!!



Ya I bought dragonage origons and thats around the same size.


----------



## icebags (Dec 22, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Max Payne 3 was the biggest culprit - 27GB of download!!!



if u want to play/purchase online, u will have to download.....

if u cant do it, blame it all on indian tele companies, when whole world is upgrading, they r degrading (especially bsnl :/ ).


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> if u want to play/purchase online, u will have to download.....
> 
> if u cant do it, blame it all on indian it companies, when whole world is upgrading, they r degrading (especially bsnl :/ ).



Agree to that. Actually digital copy is much better also as you have your whole collection with you all the time but the biggest PITA is the download and we can't really blame Steam or gaming companies for this. When in some country 512Kbps is everyone's right and here we are paying 1000INR for it every month.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish steam put call of duty ghost or bf4 on sale.....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Wish steam put call of duty ghost or bf4 on sale.....



BF4 is not on Steam and I don't think that Steam will put GOD Ghosts on Sale and even if it did then it won't be very good discount AFAIK.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Dec 22, 2013)

so.......sad

u thnk any gud game to buy in this sale....
already hv cs:go


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2013)

The steam sales are till Jan 3 right?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 23, 2013)

AOE II HD + Forgotten expansion on sale for only 4.99 , 7.49 [310 and 470 rs] .One game worth buying no matter what! Please buy and keep the legacy alive!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> BF4 is not on Steam and I don't think that Steam will put *GOD Ghosts* on Sale and even if it did then it won't be very good discount AFAIK.



ah which games is this??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ah which games is this??



It must be typo. *COD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Agree to that. Actually digital copy is much better also as you have your whole collection with you all the time but the biggest PITA is the download and we can't really blame Steam or gaming companies for this. When in some country 512Kbps is everyone's right and here we are paying 1000INR for it every month.


dnt u think the problem is people itself in india??

people tend to be *satisfied* as long it is unlimited.........


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> AOE II HD + Forgotten expansion on sale for only 4.99 , 7.49 [310 and 470 rs] .One game worth buying no matter what! Please buy and keep the legacy alive!



 Bought the complete pack during Autumn sale. All time classic!


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 23, 2013)

007 said:


> Bought the complete pack during Autumn sale. All time classic!



Add me on steam, we can play together ? 
Unfortunately none of my real friends buy games so i can't play with them 

steamcommunity.com/id/acidbased


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

MP3 - 80%
Tomb raider - 80%

Also How do I buy from Amazon Digital Downloads as its available only for US customers. Should I just change the country to US or they will detect it ??


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> MP3 - 80%
> Tomb raider - 80%
> 
> Also How do I buy from Amazon Digital Downloads as its available only for US customers. Should I just change the country to US or they will detect it ??



Even if you were to spoof your IP,  amazon will still trap you when it comes to payments. They'll check the origin country of your Credit Card.

 And no, they don't accept Paypal. Its best to find an American friend and ask him to buy on your behalf and send you the key. Its how I got Dark Souls for cheap.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Even if you were to spoof your IP,  amazon will still trap you when it comes to payments. They'll check the origin country of your Credit Card.
> 
> And no, they don't accept Paypal. Its best to find an American friend and ask him to buy on your behalf and send you the key. Its how I got Dark Souls for cheap.



I have bought more than 20-30 games from Amazon for the past year. Don't spread wrong information.



gameranand said:


> MP3 - 80%
> Tomb raider - 80%
> 
> Also How do I buy from Amazon Digital Downloads as its available only for US customers. Should I just change the country to US or they will detect it ??



In Billing address, give any valid US address. BTW, I think buying from steam sale is better than from Amazon.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

Witcher 2 for 4.99$ on steam


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 23, 2013)

Max Payne 3 at $3.99


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have bought more than 20-30 games from Amazon for the past year. Don't spread wrong information.
> 
> 
> 
> In Billing address, give any valid US address. BTW, I think buying from steam sale is better than from Amazon.



Well, that's news to me. I had an Indian address so I guess that's why it didn't work. Thank you for the tip.

Also, visit *www.cheapshark.com , it shows you thr best deals of all the online distrubutors. (GoG, Steam, Amazon, Gamers Gate,Desura e.t.c)


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2013)

Many good games on sale on Steam today. Too bad I already have so many new games that I won't be able to finish them all in 6 months, so no point in buying anymore. The only games that I will consider buying now will be top indie titles as they are different.

BTW, Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, Crusader Kings II, Witcher 2 and Dragon Age: Origins are all great games. Buy them if you have the time


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

Do ppl still play max Payne 3 multiplayer?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2013)

No idea as my ISP has horrible lag. Check the Steam forum for the game to find your answer.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have bought more than 20-30 games from Amazon for the past year. Don't spread wrong information.
> 
> 
> 
> In Billing address, give any valid US address. BTW, I think buying from steam sale is better than from Amazon.



Actually there is one deal in which I get 17 Command and Conquer Games for just $4.99 so I wanted that only but I provided Indian and it flagged a error. I didn't changed the address and tried again because I heard in past that Steam detects these kind of things so I though maybe Amazon will also do that and my money will be gone but thanks for the confirmation. Now I can buy peacefully.

Also TR has better deal on Amazon than on Steam for the people who want to buy that game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually there is one deal in which I get 17 Command and Conquer Games for just $4.99 so I wanted that only but I provided Indian and it flagged a error. I didn't changed the address and tried again because I heard in past that Steam detects these kind of things so I though maybe Amazon will also do that and my money will be gone but thanks for the confirmation. Now I can buy peacefully.
> 
> Also TR has better deal on Amazon than on Steam for the people who want to buy that game.



That collection is on Origin, not on Steam. And some of the games doesnot run properly in Windows 7


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> That collection is on Origin, not on Steam. And some of the games doesnot run properly in Windows 7



yes I know. But still the newer games are alone worth it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

guys can u help by telling what is really worth buying this holiday sale??


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys can u help by telling what is really worth buying this holiday sale??



Depends what type of a gamer you are, which games you like etc?

For me, i bought the Age of Empires II HD + DLC , Max Payne 3 and CS:GO [for other account]

Dragon Age Origins and Witcher 2 are a great buy too, but i am on a budget


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

I would have bought witcher 2 but sadly I don't have enough time to play such huge games


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys can u help by telling what is really worth buying this holiday sale??



Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Max Payne 3.( my opinion).  

I also got payday 2 as I like playing co-op


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 23, 2013)

I am thinking of buying witcher 1 and 2 both but then i won't be able to buy more games later in the sale..should i buy it?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

i already hav cs go (bought it from fk) and i already hav completed maxpayne 3, as far as witcher is concerned i tried to play witcher 1 and didn't liked it too much so witcher 2 is out of the question , how is dragon age origins..........


----------



## kunalht (Dec 23, 2013)

I have bought Dragon age Origins today from Amazon.
Buy it from amazon not from steam as it has all DLC & expansions in amazon.
As for game it's a nice game according to reviews....


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I would have bought witcher 2 but sadly I don't have enough time to play such huge games



Tell me about it. My backlog of games is huge by now.



ACidBaseD said:


> I am thinking of buying witcher 1 and 2 both but then i won't be able to buy more games later in the sale..should i buy it?



Just get Witcher 2. You will likely not have the time to play both. Also, you can try Tomb Raider and Max Payne 3 if you have a decent graphics card.



kunalht said:


> I have bought Dragon age Origins today from Amazon.
> Buy it from amazon not from steam as it has all DLC & expansions in amazon.
> As for game it's a nice game according to reviews....



Yes, Dragon Age Origins is one of the best games I have ever played! But I only finished the original game a couple of DLCs - no time to play the other DLCs and Awakening expansion


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

There are many awesome deals. I have purchased like more than 20 games this season only.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 24, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Tell me about it. My backlog of games is huge by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here have a huge backlog but these deals wont come again..

I heard many people say Witcher 2 isn't fun without witcher 1, i have played tomb raider and going to buy MP Full pack from amazon tomorrow


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2013)

Full pack is useful only if you play multiplayer. Otherwise just get the base game 

As for Witcher, well if you have the time to play Witcher 1 then by all means get it. Otherwise it will just add to your backlog.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt u think the problem is people itself in india??
> 
> people tend to be *satisfied* as long it is unlimited.........



We dont have much choice in the first place, a lot of ppl use BSNL, since it's either the only choice or the cheap one. Or they end up using super expensive 3G(per byte). Companies like ACT/BEAM and other smaller ISPs are the only decent choice but they dont have so much coverage. 
On a side note: ACT just came to Chennai, and they cover only the major areas. And their post FUP speed is sh*t, but kinda the standard for plans from other companies(512KBPS). Helps for online gaming though. I predict a lot of ppl switching to them just for the good ping.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 24, 2013)

Tomb Raider is $5 on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Tomb Raider [Download]: Video Games


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2013)

Ye to kaudiyon ke bhaav bech rahe hain!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Ye to kaudiyon ke bhaav bech rahe hain!



but can we buy??

it is mentioned there oonly for US residents.....


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, just google on what you need to do or read a few posts back. Somebody explained how to buy


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tomb Raider is $5 on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Tomb Raider [Download]: Video Games



Thanks. Bought it and activated it. Its a ROW version so had no problems.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. Bought it and activated it. Its a ROW version so had no problems.


How? I keep getting this error...


> Game Downloads are only available to US customers


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How? I keep getting this error...



Change the Billing to a US address and you won't have a problem with transaction.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Change the Billing to a US address and you won't have a problem with transaction.


Cool. I'll try that out, thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cool. I'll try that out, thanks.



You are welcome. Although credit goes to Arijitsinha, he is the one who told me that, I was facing the same problem you are facing.
BTW whats your SteamID ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2013)

Should I change the address back to indian? or is it alright to have the US address? 
My Steam id - 'cybo47'.


----------



## amjath (Dec 25, 2013)

Credits to the user and forum. Since I'm on tapatalk posting the other forum link
*linustechtips.com/main/index.php?/topic/92690-[Steam-Key]-Valve-Complete-Pack-for-$20-(All-Major-Valve-Games)
[Steam Key] Valve Complete Pack for $20 (All Major Valve Games)


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Should I change the address back to indian? or is it alright to have the US address?
> My Steam id - 'cybo47'.



That Id does not exists


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ve bought May Payne 3. Can someone pls tell me how to install from pirated setup ? I have the setup ..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tomb Raider is $5 on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Tomb Raider [Download]: Video Games



Thanks, bought it 



digit1191 said:


> I ve bought May Payne 3. Can someone pls tell me how to install from pirated setup ? I have the setup ..



Just re-download from steam.
Are you just going to jeopardize your whole steam account for saving up some Gb by using a bunch of files riddled with god knows what, obtained from i don't care where from who knows who???

Oh just realised it's 27gb, poor you.. there are ways but i'd still recommend re-downloading from steam


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 25, 2013)

27 GB


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> That Id does not exists


It does, check your invites


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Should I change the address back to indian? or is it alright to have the US address?
> My Steam id - 'cybo47'.



Its alright.



amjath said:


> Credits to the user and forum. Since I'm on tapatalk posting the other forum link
> *linustechtips.com/main/index.php?/topic/92690-[Steam-Key]-Valve-Complete-Pack-for-$20-(All-Major-Valve-Games)
> [Steam Key] Valve Complete Pack for $20 (All Major Valve Games)



Too bad I already purchased CS GO and the complete pack activates at one key or I would have bought the pack.



ACidBaseD said:


> That Id does not exists



It does I send him invite.


----------



## chris (Dec 25, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> 27 GB



Do you have the setup file with size 27 GB ? 

Install Max on your PC, then copy files to SteamApps\common\max payne 3 folder. Now install the steam version. Steam will chk for existing files and use files it found, download missing/changed/updated files.

I was planing to get Max Payne 3, but the ISO file i got was only 10 GB, don't want to buy it and re download everything from steam again.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

chris said:


> Do you have the setup file with size 27 GB ?
> 
> Install Max on your PC, then copy files to SteamApps\common\max payne 3 folder. Now install the steam version. Steam will chk for existing files and use files it found, download missing/changed/updated files.
> 
> I was planing to get Max Payne 3, but the ISO file i got was only 10 GB, don't want to buy it and re download everything from steam again.



Sometimes this trick doesn't work. The trick works best if the game already had Steam DRM and if not then its on luck. I tried this for Batman AC, Just Cause 2, Darksiders, Borderlands 2 and it worked. However when I tried the same thing with far Cry 3 then it didn't. It friggin checked for files and then started download from start.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2013)

To install without downloading from steam :-

Replace files in exact location (use common sense)

Get/Edit appmanifest__gamenumber_.acf (Get from yoour friend who already has the game installed or edit the acf file . Again use your common sense  )

Start Steam . Verify Integrity . Steam will download any missing or mismatching files . Voila !

Always worked for me


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> To install without downloading from steam :-
> 
> *Replace files in exact location (use common sense)*
> 
> ...



1. I did that but no avail.
2. Didn't knew about that. Will try it and see if it works for Far Cry 3.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. I did that but no avail.
> 2. Didn't knew about that. Will try it and see if it works for Far Cry 3.


Those were steps not different methods


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 25, 2013)

Why is everyone risking their steam accounts? Rather just keep the PC on for a few Nights while you are sleeping..


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Why is everyone risking their steam accounts? Rather just keep the PC on for a few Nights while you are sleeping..



I thought you liked to live dangerously


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2013)

You guys might want to open your Origin client. When I opened it, I got 50% off offers on Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe and NFS Rivals Digital Deluxe. This is higher than what is available on the store page directly. I hear that the same is also available for FIFA 14, but I can't say because I already have it, so no offer for me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Why is everyone risking their steam accounts? Rather just keep the PC on for a few Nights while you are sleeping..



whats the risk in this?
i have done this many times!



bippukt said:


> You guys might want to open your Origin client. When I opened it, I got 50% off offers on Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe and NFS Rivals Digital Deluxe. This is higher than what is available on the store page directly. I hear that the same is also available for FIFA 14, but I can't say because I already have it, so no offer for me.



yes its there for fifa 14 too


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> whats the risk in this?
> i have done this many times!



Have you done this for Far Cry 3 also. I have SKIDROW iso file but don't know how to make that work. 



ACidBaseD said:


> Why is everyone risking their steam accounts? Rather just keep the PC on for a few Nights while you are sleeping..



Whats the risk ??



Allu Azad said:


> Those were steps not different methods



Could you find me Far Cry 3 manifest file. I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you done this for Far Cry 3 also. I have SKIDROW iso file but don't know how to make that work.
> .



dont have far cry 3


----------



## DVJex (Dec 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Replace files in exact location (use common sense)


You should probably ask someone the path, just in case. Steam mostly uses the game names but sometimes it varies. Like "Crysis 2 Game of the Year" or "thomaswasalone" .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I thought you liked to live dangerously



Yeah i do, some times i PUSH the doors on which "Pull" is written


----------



## baccilus (Dec 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Yeah i do, some times i PUSH the doors on which "Pull" is written



Lol. That is classic


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Yeah i do, some times i PUSH the doors on which "Pull" is written



You are not alone
[YOUTUBE]e6gqGRZI4nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

DVJex said:


> You should probably ask someone the path, just in case. Steam mostly uses the game names but sometimes it varies. Like "Crysis 2 Game of the Year" or "thomaswasalone" .


I tried that but didn't worked out for Far Cry 3. It checked for files for quite long time so I thought that OK now it will only download the Updates but then Steam started from start. 


ACidBaseD said:


> Yeah i do, some times i PUSH the doors on which "Pull" is written



Happens to me all the time, specially in ATM, malls, and restaurant and I have to see the door again whether to push or pull. And sometimes I get confused between these words as well, I'll read Push but will Pull.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you done this for Far Cry 3 also. I have SKIDROW iso file but don't know how to make that work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask someone who has the game installed in steam . 

Also you can edit the file yourself . But it is mostly a hit n miss . So you better get the file from someone else . 
And remember to edit the path in that file to suit  your location .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Ask someone who has the game installed in steam .
> 
> Also you can edit the file yourself . But it is mostly a hit n miss . So you better get the file from someone else .
> And remember to edit the path in that file to suit  your location .



OK Thanks. Will try that.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 26, 2013)

To celebrate the holidays in a special way this year, Left 4 Dead 2 will be free until 10AM PST 12/26.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> To celebrate the holidays in a special way this year, Left 4 Dead 2 will be free until 10AM PST 12/26.



Where?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 26, 2013)

EUROPA UNIVERSALIS IV and DEUS EX Director's Cut are on discount steam


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> To celebrate the holidays in a special way this year, Left 4 Dead 2 will be free until 10AM PST 12/26.



how much time do u think it will take us to download that ..........

ya if they were distributing free keys tat is totally diff scenario........ tat would be like real Christmas gift from steam.......


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how much time do u think it will take us to download that ..........
> 
> ya if they were distributing free keys tat is totally diff scenario........ tat would be like real Christmas gift from steam.......



I'll start the downloading. Don't know if they keep it free if I am unable to download it all till tomorrow.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how much time do u think it will take us to download that ..........
> 
> ya if they were *distributing free keys *tat is totally diff scenario........ tat would be like real Christmas gift from steam.......



L4D2 IS a free key give away


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> L4D2 IS a free key give away



srsly??? wth where dude?


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly??? wth where dude?



On Steam.
*store.steampowered.com/app/550

*i.imgur.com/nT8dc5W.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol wtf, its a free giveaway. I'd thought it was free just for a day. Damn allu!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly??? wth where dude?



Steam. Just search for the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2013)

Error code -118


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Error code -118



same here........


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2013)

Got it, installed L4D2


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Error code -118





gta0gagan said:


> same here........



Rise and rise again until lambs become zombies. 



cyborg47 said:


> Got it, installed L4D2



How very quickly ?? I mean its 7.5 GB.


----------



## amjath (Dec 26, 2013)

Steam crashed


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How very quickly ?? I mean its 7.5 GB.


Added to list, I meant.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 26, 2013)

after more than 10 attempts, finally, added it. whew


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 26, 2013)

Hitman Absolution 5$ on amazon.
Amazon.com: Hitman: Absolution [Online Game Code]: Video Games


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

Can anyone pls buy Hitman for me... I'll transfer the money in your account


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Can anyone pls buy Hitman for me... I'll transfer the money in your account



CYPM.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> CYPM.



Cypm...


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Cypm...



Clear your PM Box dude....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Clear your PM Box dude....



 Looks like my PM to him was last.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Clear your PM Box dude....



Ohh...I thought CYPM meant check your pm


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dishonored Game of the Year Edition is $10.88 after 20% off voucher GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49 on GMG

EDIT: Dishonored deal dead.

Bought Skyrim LE (Steam key) for $12.71 from UPlay Poland


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

007 said:


> Dishonored Game of the Year Edition is $10.88 after 20% off voucher GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49 on GMG
> 
> EDIT: Dishonored deal dead.
> 
> Bought Skyrim LE (Steam key) for $12.71 from UPlay Poland



Care to share the link ??


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 27, 2013)

dammit,i missed free l4d2.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 27, 2013)

I am getting it 10.2 GBP which is same as steam price.
@007, Please let us know how you bought it.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

Has anyone found any good deals on AC- Black flag??


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2013)

*@gameranand, @masterkd*

Just came back home from work. Steam currently sells at $20.39. Both ₤10.2 and €13.6 (UK and EU version of uplay) are less than Steam. However, you can get it lesser using the below trick. Well, technically not a trick, just a common loophole.

As I had already mentioned, I bought it from UPlay Poland. Here are the steps:

I have a premium VPN at work for multiple countries (for testing purposes), so I used that. Find a reliable Poland VPN/proxy.
Go to store.ubi.com. It would take you to Polish verison of UPlay.
Game is already discounted 66% (40.77 PLN) and apply coupon code *10thanks* to bring it down to 36.69 PLN.
Choose PayPal as payment method and for billing address enter a random Poland address, choose country as Polska (for me the default drop down value was selected to something else), enter a random telephone number. (Google helps)
Pay using PayPal (Note: I faced payment issue twice, PayPal detected accesing from Poland bla bla and sent me verification SMS, some temporary mess up happened  ). It went through fine the third time.
Pay 36.69 PLN == 753 + forex charges 36 (approx. 1 INR / PLN) == 789 INR == $12.71 

You will receive *Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Retail* steam key.

*PS:* The coupon *10thanks* works everywhere, not just Poland.

Hope this helps!

On a funnier note, even in my wildest dreams, I never thought I would purchase something with Polish złotys! 

Two games for $15 at Get Loaded

    Borderlands 2
    Bioshock Infinite
    Shadow Warrior
    The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
    Tomb Raider
    Hitman Absolution Professional
    Sleeping Dogs
    Fallout 3 GOTY
    Morrowind GOTY
    Oblivion GOTY DELUXE
    DOOM 3 BFG
    Painkiller Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition
    Speedball 2 HD
    Sniper Elite V2: High Command Edition
    Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
    Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
    Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising
    Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II: Retribution


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 27, 2013)

007 said:


> Two games for $15 at Get Loaded
> 
> Borderlands 2
> Bioshock Infinite
> ...


That's an awesome deal, thank you


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

007 said:


> *@gameranand, @masterkd*
> 
> Just came back home from work. Steam currently sells at $20.39. Both ₤10.2 and €13.6 (UK and EU version of uplay) are less than Steam. However, you can get it lesser using the below trick. Well, technically not a trick, just a common loophole.
> 
> ...


thnx for the info.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 27, 2013)

@007, how did you purchase the games at getgamesgo btw, with the same technique in the same post?


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's an awesome deal, thank you


Np  It also says: This Get Loaded offer is not available in Saudi Arabia, China, *India*, Bahrain, Russian Federation, Germany, Qatar, Egypt, Cuba, Sudan, United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Austria and Lebanon.

Can someone confirm which of those games will not activate for us in India


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess the Fallout one, not sure why they list India, have purchased quite a few games from GetGamesGo, never had a problem. BTW, most of these games are $5 with 75% discount, so pick wisely, you might be overpaying.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> @007, how did you purchase the games at getgamesgo btw, with the same technique in the same post?


No buddy. GetGames post was a separate one which got merged with my previous reply. I haven't bought anything yet but you don't need any VPN here. This should be a straight forward purchase. If someone could confirm about the region restriction thing on these games, we can go ahead.



Skud said:


> Guess the Fallout one, not sure why they list India, have purchased quite a few games from GetGamesGo, never had a problem. BTW, most of these games are $5 with 75% discount, so pick wisely, you might be overpaying.


Thanks Skud.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2013)

Working but not as per mt expectations. I can only shove up a couple hundred INR. Still have to pay 1100INR more or less.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 27, 2013)

I tried using a US address, didn't work. Paypal wasn't useful either


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Working but not as per mt expectations. I can only shove up a couple hundred INR. Still have to pay 1100INR more or less.





cyborg47 said:


> I tried using a US address, didn't work. Paypal wasn't useful either


Which one are you guys referring to?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 27, 2013)

007 said:


> Which one are you guys referring to?


Getloadedgo.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 27, 2013)

no more deals for me for few months. cause game collection grew way over my available playing time


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

007 said:


> Which one are you guys referring to?



Skyrim LE.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 28, 2013)

Is Anno 2070 worth it? I am thinking to buy. People say the game is like Ceaser III [which i love]


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bought Fallout 3 and borderlands 2 from Getloadedgo. Added a US address, and made the purchase using paypal


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

^^Like Amazon.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

u know guys icici debit card works in amazon no need for other methods.....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u know guys icici debit card works in amazon no need for other methods.....



Really... But then does it accepts India address?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone bought civilization V


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

Entropay ain't working for me on steam


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 28, 2013)

alienempire said:


> Anyone bought civilization V



I got it during the golden joystick voting


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Entropay ain't working for me on steam


I bought civilization V today using entropay


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

alienempire said:


> I bought civilization V today using entropay



what address did u use..and also did u use vpn?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I got it during the golden joystick voting



Me too.  :highfive


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Entropay ain't working for me on steam



Works for me and everyone I know except you.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm unable to checkout... It gets stuck at the last step


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2013)

Come on Steam, put Civilization V: Brave New World on a 66% sale...I missed it during the autumn sale


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 28, 2013)

Got Hitman Absolution for 380 bucks from Flipkart on Christmas sale!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2013)

alienempire said:


> Anyone bought civilization V


Gold edition yes, just a few minutes ago


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Got Hitman Absolution for 380 bucks from Flipkart on Christmas sale!



Steam has lesser price now.  But I believe 25+ GB download. 
Let us know how much re-download after installing from the discs.

EDIT: Sry, that was MP3. Mixed things up.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Really... But then does it accepts India address?



i used USA address and india debit card..........


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 28, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Got Hitman Absolution for 380 bucks from Flipkart on Christmas sale!


where I can see only 599+ .
Could you please post the link????


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Got Hitman Absolution for 380 bucks from Flipkart on Christmas sale!



Its cheaper on Steam.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

Finally bought Hitman Absolution from amazon for 4.99$ and activated it on steam


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Finally bought Hitman Absolution from amazon for 4.99$ and activated it on steam



Congrats. Finally you got it eh.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

yea...but sadly it isn't working on steam


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yea...but sadly it doesn't working on steam



You just said that you activated it on Steam. Or are you talking about your card?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

bippukt said:


> You just said that you activated it on Steam. Or are you talking about your card?



Yeah he is talking about that.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its cheaper on Steam.



Marginally. And downloading almost 30 gigs will take me like a year. 



avinandan012 said:


> where I can see only 599+ .
> Could you please post the link????



The deal was on Christmas day only.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> where I can see only 599+ .
> Could you please post the link????



Buddy get it from amazon...use ur debit card with a US address


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 29, 2013)

Do PNB Debit cards not work on steam? I was trying to buy Max Payne 3 and it showed an error.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 29, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Do PNB Debit cards not work on steam? I was trying to buy Max Payne 3 and it showed an error.



No they don't.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 29, 2013)

^OK. thanks.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Finally bought Hitman Absolution from amazon for 4.99$ and activated it on steam



Me too got it, but from steam


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Me too got it, but from steam



Hey pm me the details you used for purchase...as in the address etc


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey pm me the details you used for purchase...as in the address etc



For Steam you don't need fake address or phone numbers or anything. I have provided my legit details and no problems at all.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 30, 2013)

Alan Wake available for just $3. Seems like a great deal!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Alan Wake available for just $3. Seems like a great deal!



Yeah, I bought the Collection.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

~snap


----------



## baccilus (Dec 31, 2013)

Who all here think we by games just because they are on sale? Who here finds time to finish all these?


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Who all here think we by games just because they are on sale? Who here finds time to finish all these?



+1 and don't get much time to play at night after work. Miss my golden college days!  24x7 badass LAN party with lack of attendance.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Who all here think we by games just because they are on sale? Who here finds time to finish all these?



Its true. Still it gives a satisfaction that, if I want to play then I can. And if you haven't bought the game then the price is usually higher and if you pirate then Update problems. But yes I agree, we buy because there is sale.


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ~snap



wut?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

snap said:


> wut?



Lol,I posted something here by mistake


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

isn't it snip..


----------



## bippukt (Dec 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah, I bought the Collection.



I stay away from all the "extras" ever since I had to download 25 GB of Hitman Absolution because I bought the Professional edition for 700. Double the download size!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I stay away from all the "extras" ever since I had to download 25 GB of Hitman Absolution because I bought the Professional edition for 700. Double the download size!



Dude they are two separate games. Alan Wake and Alan Wake American Nightmare.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmm...I confused it with the one which has developer commentary as an 'extra'


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2014)

bippukt said:


> Hmm...I confused it with the one which has developer commentary as an 'extra'



haha.....Well that sucks. I always check what extra I am getting before buying them with my money. If they are for free then it could be OK for me.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2014)

buying digital games a good idea??


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> buying digital games a good idea??



Yes, absolutely. You get better deals for digital games


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Yes, absolutely. You get better deals for digital games



You did not read the article


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> You did not read the article


ROFL. Dint notice it was a link


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

"Forbes reminds us that as part of Steam's TOS we consumers don't really own the games but they are leased to us"


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> "Forbes reminds us that as part of Steam's TOS we consumers don't really own the games but they are leased to us"



If my steam account is taken away from me I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## baccilus (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> "Forbes reminds us that as part of Steam's TOS we consumers don't really own the games but they are leased to us"



Any game with any kind of DRM,  whichever format, is just leased to us. It doesn't matter if it is in physical disk or digital.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

damn this winter i only bought 1 game that too was at so attractive price i couldn't hold back so i bought it.........
its sad to hav money and not able to spend it............


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2014)

baccilus said:


> Any game with any kind of DRM,  whichever format, is just leased to us. It doesn't matter if it is in physical disk or digital.



So basically we don't own any games at all ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So basically we don't own any games at all ??



Yes.
Also Steam can ban your profile without giving any reason,so make sure not to get on GabeN's bad side.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes.
> Also Steam can ban your profile without giving any reason,so make sure not to get on GabeN's bad side.



What actions might take me to their bad side ??


----------



## baccilus (Jan 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So basically we don't own any games at all ??



You just have a right to play them. We don't own any games. e.g. Most games need to be connected to internet at least once to install. Will it make any difference whether its on steam or physical disc? If they decide you can't play it, you can't play it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

^ that's why the record holder of biggest collection of games owns it in discs


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So basically we don't own any games at all ??



Then I own only one game. Nba 2k14. The only retail game I got


----------



## baccilus (Jan 1, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Then I own only one game. Nba 2k14. The only retail game I got



Can you install and play that game without connecting to the internet even once?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Then I own only one game. *Nba 2k14. *The only retail game I got



Even that belongs to His Holiness GabeN,Unless its for a console ofc


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Even that belongs to His Holiness GabeN,Unless its for a console ofc



It is not the steam version. And it allows me to play even when I am offline 

If I use a no dvd crack (which I do. it is irritating to insert disc everytime) I can play it without even connecting *once*.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2014)

Got Civ V: Brave New World and The Walking Dead Season 1, and I think I am done for 6 months. Too many purchases already!


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 2, 2014)

bippukt said:


> Got Civ V: Brave New World and The Walking Dead Season 1, and I think I am done for 6 months. Too many purchases already!


I think I am done for 6 months. Too many purchases already!. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
Said no one ever.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell I bought a hell lot of games this time.....
1. Alan Wake
2. Alan Wake American Nightmare
3. Brutal Legend
4. Counter Strike Global Offensive
5. Dead Island
6. Dead Island Riptide
7. Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut
8. Far Cry 3
9. Grand Theft Auto 4
10. Grand Theft Auto Episodes from Liberty City
11. Hard Reset
12. Just Cause
13. Just Cause 2
14. L.A. Noire
15. Mafia 2
16. Max Payne 3
17. Sleeping Dogs
18. Tomb raider
19. Torchlight 2
20. Trine
21. Trine 2
22. XCOM Apocalypse
23. XCOM Enforcer
24. XCOM Terror From Deep
25. XCOM Interceptor
26. XCOM UFO Defense
27. XCOM Enemy Unknown
28. Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition
29. Command & Conquer Complete Collection
30. Fallout Series

I think I am done for a year. Really wanted to buy Dishonored, Skyrim Legendary Edition, Bioshock Infinite with Season Pass but didn't bought them. Will buy them next sales.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

^DAYUM! Richie rich found


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^DAYUM! Richie rich found


Those games would have cost around 100$ most probably, steam


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Those games would have cost around 100$ most probably, steam



Spot on.  Nearly $100. 

Oh and forgot to mention Crysis 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh and forgot to mention Crysis 3.


Amazon editor's choice, with the 5$ credit?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Amazon editor's choice, with the 5$ credit?



What a guess bro. hats off.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd bought DS3 yesterday, and then realized that the 5$ credit only applies after 4th


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd bought DS3 yesterday, and then realized that the 5$ credit only applies after 4th



Buy C3 then don't waste the credit.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Buy C3 then don't waste the credit.


Not really interested in C3, thinking about getting simcity.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Not really interested in C3, thinking about getting simcity.



Read the reviews and see some videos before buying because I heard that people were dissapointed with the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Read the reviews and see some videos before buying because I heard that people were *dissappointed* with the game.


The hardcore will always be 
I enjoyed SC4, and absolutely love the look/art style of SC5, and its just 15$ so why not give it a shot?

EDIT - Just looked at the entire editor's choice page, and...
*sims...sims everywhere*

*i.imgflip.com/7g1q.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2014)

Well then I guess you re getting the game real soon, Nice.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Just cause 2 for 0.94$ on gamersgate.com...I just bought it and activated it on steam


----------



## debarshi (Jan 6, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Just cause 2 for 0.94$ on gamersgate.com...I just bought it and activated it on steam



 Real cheap...... Nice deal


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 6, 2014)

^^I second that.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Was this deal available since last week or is it just for today?


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 6, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Just cause 2 for 0.94$ on gamersgate.com...I just bought it and activated it on steam


Can u give the link. I am finding it for 3.74$



abhidev said:


> Just cause 2 for 0.94$ on gamersgate.com...I just bought it and activated it on steam


Can u give the link. I am finding it for 3.74$


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey goto gamersgate.com.... you'll find the game... Or checkout on cheapshark.com


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 6, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Can u give the link. I am finding it for 3.74$
> 
> 
> Can u give the link. I am finding it for 3.74$



Probably it was a pricing error, that is fixed now.


----------



## Limitless (Jan 6, 2014)

Which should I buy Tomb Raider or Bio Shock Infinite?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite, hands down.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Probably it was a pricing error, that is fixed now.



No it wasn't dude...I actually bought it


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Well maybe it was a mistake


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 7, 2014)

Mafia 2 for 4.50$(free shipping)
Check at ebay.com


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Well maybe it was a mistake



Why extra credits gone from your account ??


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Why extra credits gone from your account ??



What credits?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 7, 2014)

No extra charge debited from My PayPal account, it's just $0.94


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> No extra charge debited from My PayPal account, it's just $0.94



You too bought it from gamersgate.com?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 9, 2014)

Download | Actual Sunlight


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2014)

Can someone suggest if I should BTA $5+ for HIB X? I don't own any from the BTA tier.


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2014)

Hoard is mediocre;
Reus and Toki Tori 2+ are pretty good;
Surgeon Simulator can be entertaining or frustrating depending on how you look at it (For me, the controls suck);

No idea about Strike Suit Zero. However, except HOARD, rest of the games give trading cards and selling them will give you back a dollar at least. I would say buy it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Skud  Bought it.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 17, 2014)

Arma 2 and other games on Humble weekly Sale
*www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2014)

Hows the Arma series... Similar to bf3?


----------



## kunalht (Jan 17, 2014)

looks like COD....


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazon.com: Company of Heroes 2 Digital Collectors Edition [Download]: Video Games for $13.59


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 20, 2014)

Tomb Raider Survival Edition - Game4u

just bought this.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 23, 2014)

The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav
is free through reddit
iAMA developer of Blackguards (Daedalic Entertainment!), the tactical RPG released today on GOG.com. AMA and get a free copy of The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav! : IAmA


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2014)

Every time I send a PM in reddit nothing shows in my Sent Items and never got any response although it says message sent. Doing something wrong?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 23, 2014)

Skud said:


> Every time I send a PM in reddit nothing shows in my Sent Items and never got any response although it says message sent. Doing something wrong?



Did you reply to the bot? It may take sometime. Try sending it again but don't spam it


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2014)

As instructed, to GOGAway.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmm..that's strange. I got the reply back like in 3 seconds. Try with another dummy userid maybe?

Amazon.com: Max Payne 3 + LA NOIRE [Online Game Code]: Video Games  - after EC $5 credit = $2.99
Amazon.com: Max Payne 3 and Grand Theft Auto IV Bundle [Download]: Video Games - after EC $5 credit = $2.99
Amazon.com: Max Payne 3 + Season Pass [Online Game Code]: Video Games - after EC $5 credit = $2.49


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2014)

How do you get a 5$ credit?

Hitman Absolution again for 5$ on steam 
*store.steampowered.com/app/203140/

*www.getgamesgo.com/product/killing-floor


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2014)

abhidev said:


> How do you get a 5$ credit?



Customers who received a $5 promotional credit for purchasing a qualifying digital game (any digital game, excluding free items) between November 21, 2013 and December 31, 2013 may now use their credits on the titles below. The promotional credits cannot be stacked on top of each other when they are used. Please remember: Holiday promotional credits given out for Digital Games purchases cannot be redeemed until January 4, 2014 and must be used by January 31, 2014. 

2013 Editor's Choice Digital Games

The $5 credits (one for each purchase during the promo period) are linked to your accounts and will be automatically applied when you checkout any of the games from this list.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2014)

Max Payne 3 n L.A Noire deal is so tempting but I have already played them and so not gonna buy


----------



## kunalht (Jan 24, 2014)

same for me
i have also bought Max payne 3 & L.A. Noire in steam sales! 
Let's hope other deals come till 31st....


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2014)

Few more added to the list...

Amazon.com: Tomb Raider [Download]: Video Games for $3.99 (using credit)
Amazon.com: Hitman Taking Care of Business Pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games for $7.99 (using credit)

Hitman Absolution for $2.49 (using credit)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 24, 2014)

guys i hav the 5$ credit left out plz suggest me some game below 5$ after applying credit to purchase .........i can't make up my mind what to buy......


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

Where can i get cheap keys for Diablo 2 + LoD expansion


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Where can i get cheap keys for Diablo 2 + LoD expansion



Check this: Diablo 2 for $5
I haven't bought anything from here, so  do your research about the site and then proceed.
Also, to be noted, there are two different types of keys being sold by sites like this.
*Type I:* Old 16 digit format keys which *cannot* be redeemed in Bnet. (bought long back from some site which I don't even remember the name and highly doubt if the site still exists)
*Type II:* New 20 digit format keys which can be redeemed in Bnet and digital download enabled. (own copies from Amazon, official Bnet store, g2play, free copy along with D3 CE - I run multiple instances, hence multiple copies)
Both can be used to play on Bnet though.

My friends and I have both type I and type II keys, but these key resellers are usually not trustworthy so we have seen many times our Type I keys will be used by someone else and will not be able to login using that key for  a while. Haven't seen issues with Type II keys till now. The above link says "_you will receive an activation code for battle.net which allows you to download the game directly to your pc from blizzard._" so I *hope* it is Type II.

Again, do your research and proceed at own risk.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys i hav the 5$ credit left out plz suggest me some game below 5$ after applying credit to purchase .........i can't make up my mind what to buy......



bump!!!


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> bump!!!



Get Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite [Online Game Code]: Video Games for $4.99  Its a steal.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite [Online Game Code]: Video Games for $4.99  Its a steal.



is it really worth it I don't know anything about the game so....


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> is it really worth it I don't know anything about the game so....



Bioshock is worth much more than that.Go ahead and buy it.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it worth it...I haven't played the game....hows the gameplay and how long is it?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Really wanted to buy Bioshock Infinite but didn't buy it as I'll buy it once the third DLC arrives so that I can have complete story in one go. I hate to wait.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2014)

007 said:


> The above link says "_you will receive an activation code for battle.net which allows you to download the game directly to your pc from blizzard._" so I *hope* it is Type II.



Does this mean that the downloaded game would be pre-activated? 
OR
that they would provide me the keys separately and i have to install the game with those keys after downloading? coz i already have a copy of the game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Really wanted to buy Bioshock Infinite but didn't buy it as I'll buy it once the third DLC arrives so that I can have complete story in one go. I hate to wait.



For the DLCs you have to buy them seperately, or you have to buy the season pass seperately, which include all the DLCs and future DLCs.

Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite Season Pass [Online Game Code]: Video Games


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Does this mean that the downloaded game would be pre-activated?
> OR
> that they would provide me the keys separately and i have to install the game with those keys after downloading? coz i already have a copy of the game.


AFAIK, no, the downloaded installer is not pre-activated. Once you register your keys in Bnet, they would provide you the option to download the installer. During installation you will need to enter your key again. (atleast that's what I remember, I haven't touched the installer for few years now). You can still use your existing installation and use any cdkey changer to change to new key but I wouldn't recommend using any third party tool (though they may be clean) as D2 doesn't have proper DRM and all authentication is based on your key in registry. Better download the latest installer, do a clean uninstall, reinstall using downloaded installer with new key.

EDIT: In case you purchased from the above site, please post feedback about the same.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2014)

007 said:


> EDIT: In case you purchased from the above site, please post feedback about the same.



Will do.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> For the DLCs you have to buy them seperately, or you have to buy the season pass seperately, which include all the DLCs and future DLCs.
> 
> Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite Season Pass [Online Game Code]: Video Games



Yeah I know, I am thinking of buying the whole package when it comes out and maybe then they would release something like GOTY or complete edition.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I know, I am thinking of buying the whole package when it comes out and maybe then they would release something like GOTY or complete edition.



Hmm.. Probably in 2015


----------



## abhidev (Jan 28, 2014)

This Amazon 5$ credit expires in jan right?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. Probably in 2015



I can wait....I have a very long backlog anyway.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jan 28, 2014)

"Note: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address"

What does this mean??

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> "Note: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address"
> 
> What does this mean??
> 
> Shiva


that means you cant buy it 
i think it means they only ship in US


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> "Note: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address"
> 
> What does this mean??
> 
> Shiva



Shiva means a Hindu God.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Shiva means a Hindu God.





I hope you was kidding


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2014)

lol  you made me laugh...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> lol  you made me laugh...



He feels sorry for that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite [Online Game Code]: Video Games for $4.99  Its a steal.



its 13 $ zzzzzzz

i think my balance will go to waste.............


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought Crysis 3 for $4.99 using the credit.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2014)

New Code masters humble bundle for 6$+

*us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=a42731fd3353ff4c76f7f11bb&id=82107c4317&e=df64d18c0e


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 31, 2014)

Are the games in the codemaster bundle good?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Are the games in the codemaster bundle good?



For DiRT3 and Operation Flashpoint alone, it is worth and games are good.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2014)

^^Overlord is a pretty good game too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought the bundle and redeemed it too.....  And yeah. Overlord is good too.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2014)

Flashpoint looks kinda boring though...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2014)

This time Humble Bundle Weekly have got Dirt 3 and Dirt Showdown!

Looks like two more racing games in my Repository!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

DiRT 3 is a pretty good racing game. Worth getting it. But finding people playing multiplayer will be a bit challenging considering very few people play it now.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 1, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> DiRT 3 is a pretty good racing game. Worth getting it. But finding people playing multiplayer will be a bit challenging considering very few people play it now.



I guess with the humble sale there will be many game playing this online now.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 1, 2014)

please help guys.
My friend is offering me his origin account with battlefield 4 for 30$.
Should i buy that?
& can i use 2 origin accounts in same pc?


----------



## icebags (Feb 1, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> DiRT 3 is a pretty good racing game. Worth getting it. But finding people playing multiplayer will be a bit challenging considering very few people play it now.



how good is the sp gameplay etc ? dirt3 complete edition normally sells @ 400-500 which is kinda same as 6$s.... 
u basically get some extra games with this bundle.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

Going to buy it. Totally worth it.


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 2, 2014)

kunalht said:


> please help guys.
> My friend is offering me his origin account with battlefield 4 for 30$.
> Should i buy that?
> & can i use 2 origin accounts in same pc?



Steam Trading

You can get BF4 for around $25 in steam trades. Better to buy it from here and activate in your own account. What say?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

Bought the Hunble Weekly Bundle and activated. 



abhidev said:


> Flashpoint looks kinda boring though...



Dragon Rising is one of the toughest game you'll ever play.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 2, 2014)

oh thats the good site.
But is this trustable?
& what is 14 key in that site?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes its trustable site, however always see the reputation of the seller before making trades and make sure that you are getting region free code of the game.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay!!


----------



## icebags (Feb 3, 2014)

among dirt 3 and some <500 nfs game, what has better gameplay ?

i only played nfs mw, but didnt complete, cause it needs disk inside the comp.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

dirt 3 anyday


----------



## icebags (Feb 4, 2014)

^reason?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^reason?



Better gameplay, Semi simulator, nice graphics and good support.


----------



## kunalht (Feb 5, 2014)

Sid meier's Civilization Bundle on Humble Bundle....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

OK so should I pay $15 for that DLC or not ?? Is the DLC worth that money, I mean the extra $8 ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so should I pay $15 for that DLC or not ?? Is the DLC worth that money, I mean the extra $8 ??



$8???what is the current average price? Yesterday when I checked it was $4.50, so you are paying $10 more for the DLC alone.

The DLC is worth as I heard, but you can get it cheaper by trading. Also a Civ 5 Complete Edition is coming soon, and I think it will be cheaper in Indian Retail .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> $8???what is the current average price? Yesterday when I checked it was $4.50, so you are paying $10 more for the DLC alone.
> 
> The DLC is worth as I heard, but you can get it cheaper by trading. Also a Civ 5 Complete Edition is coming soon, and I think it will be cheaper in Indian Retail .



Even if the Complete Edition comes out then also I don't think it would be lesser than $7 at all so I guess buying the bundle for above average only is worth it isn't it ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Even if the Complete Edition comes out then also I don't think it would be lesser than $7 at all so I guess buying the bundle for above average only is worth it isn't it ??



Yup.. But I have hope on something like Borderlands 2 GOTY. Though the chance is 5 percent.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yup.. But I have hope on something like Borderlands 2 GOTY. Though the chance is 5 percent.



Now the Average price of Bundlw has increased to $8.20 and when I checked ST site then saw that they are offering BNW for 3 TF2 or DOTA keys which would again make around $6.5. Total makes more than $14 so is it better to buy the Bundle and also there is chance that they may give some other game for above $15, also a little bit of charity never hurts, though its not charity work but still. 

Please advice.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Now the Average price of Bundlw has increased to $8.20 and when I checked ST site then saw that they are offering BNW for 3 TF2 or DOTA keys which would again make around $6.5. Total makes more than $14 so is it better to buy the Bundle and also there is chance that they may give some other game for above $15, also a little bit of charity never hurts, though its not charity work but still.
> 
> Please advice.



I am only buying the bundle worth 1$. I have the Civ 5 (Normal) which i redeemed in some free promotion by GMG (I think you can get it for like 1 tf2/d2 key right now)
Also being a turn based game I highly dislike it, it's very slow. (I like Real Time Macroing games like AoE, AoM, Caesar, Anno 2070 etc).



gameranand said:


> Really wanted to buy Bioshock Infinite but didn't buy it as I'll buy it once the third DLC arrives so that I can have complete story in one go. I hate to wait.



Same. Waiting for all the DLC's to comeout :'(
Also got a lot of backlog :'(


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

OK so I guess that concludes then, I am not buying the Bundle and even if I do then I'll pay $1. 

@all
Please look an eye out for Civ 5 game on ST and tell me if its available with all the expansion packs at very low cost.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK so I guess that concludes then, I am not buying the Bundle and even if I do then I'll pay $1.
> 
> @all
> Please look an eye out for Civ 5 game on ST and tell me if its available with all the expansion packs at very low cost.



I think you should buy the 1$ pack and try out the Civilisation Style of gameplay. If your an AoE fan, I doubt you'll like the game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I think you should buy the 1$ pack and try out the Civilisation Style of gameplay. If your an AoE fan, I doubt you'll like the game.



Actually I am used to TBS (Turn Based Strategy) games so no worries there. But yes I'll but the bundle for $1 but not now, waiting if some really worth game comes under the Average price then I might get that as well. I mean I can always buy even on last day right.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Actually I am used to TBS (Turn Based Strategy) games so no worries there. But yes I'll but the bundle for $1 but not now, waiting if some really worth game comes under the Average price then I might get that as well. I mean I can always buy even on last day right.



But since BTA is 8.5$, but Brave New World = 15$.. Average might rise (But not more than 9$ i think)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> But since BTA is 8.5$, but Brave New World = 15$.. Average might rise (But not more than 9$ i think)



Yeah I am ready to take that risk of 30 INR. Will buy the Bundle later if no good games added at $1 or $2 and will buy Civ 5 and DLCs at ST.


----------



## icebags (Feb 6, 2014)

^ thanks god i got that civ V free from last gmg giveaway. but how do ppl play these long, dull, monotonous, boring, "enter" pressing game ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif

*www.civfanatics.net/uploads3/tankkill2.gif

and how is ace patrol game, any ideas ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ thanks god i got that civ V free from last gmg giveaway. but how do ppl play these long, dull, monotonous, boring, "enter" pressing game ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif
> 
> *www.civfanatics.net/uploads3/tankkill2.gif
> 
> and how is ace patrol game, any ideas ?



These game are classic games in their own regard. I can reply by saying how can you play those retard action games in which you just have to shoot everything that moves. Well I won't because I respect others choice as well and you should do the same, these games require great skill and patience to play.


----------



## icebags (Feb 6, 2014)

dont take it personnaly, i just wanted to say all civ series look just the same, same types of units, nearly same approach of trading and all. 

not that i did not play civ series, i did extensively, the civ III, playing marathon for 30-35 hrs when was in college, but even with different civilizations they looked the same except the gandhi/elizabeth animations and some few specialized units.

played for couple of weeks, cause wanted to do the paisa vsool thing, but ultimately civ III or V all looked the same. i think civ mystery will keep me bugging for rest of my life. no personal attack intended.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> dont take it personnaly, i just wanted to say all civ series look just the same, same types of units, nearly same approach of trading and all.
> 
> not that i did not play civ series, i did extensively, the civ III, playing marathon for 30-35 hrs when was in college, but even with different civilizations they looked the same except the gandhi/elizabeth animations and some few specialized units.
> 
> played for couple of weeks, cause wanted to do the paisa vsool thing, but ultimately civ III or V all looked the same. i think civ mystery will keep me bugging for rest of my life. no personal attack intended.



No buddy I didn't took it personally. I was trying to tell you to respect others choice. No offence taken.


----------



## 007 (Feb 6, 2014)

I see that no one has posted this. Please get your PID steam key worth $10 from this giveaway!
Bundle Stars Giveaways


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 6, 2014)

007 said:


> I see that no one has posted this. Please get your PID steam key worth $10 from this giveaway!
> Bundle Stars Giveaways



Activated


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 6, 2014)

007 said:


> I see that no one has posted this. Please get your PID steam key worth $10 from this giveaway!
> Bundle Stars Giveaways



Thanks. Redeemed it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2014)

007 said:


> I see that no one has posted this. Please get your PID steam key worth $10 from this giveaway!
> Bundle Stars Giveaways



Thanks. Also a great site for bundles. I already have Hard reset or the FPS bundle is also good there.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 7, 2014)

getting max payne 3 for 1.9$ Should I get it? 
Can anyone buy it for me I will deposit money in your bank acc


----------



## 007 (Feb 7, 2014)

Limitless said:


> getting max payne 3 for 1.9$ Should I get it?
> Can anyone buy it for me I will deposit money in your bank acc



Please share link for the benefit of others. And yes, you should get it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2014)

Limitless said:


> getting max payne 3 for 1.9$ Should I get it?
> Can anyone buy it for me I will deposit money in your bank acc



Yes you should.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 7, 2014)

Actually its for 4.99$ I have 20% discount and 2.10 GMG credit so its 1.9$

Link:- *www.greenmangaming.com/s/in/en/pc/games/action/max-payne-3/

More Rockstar Games offer
*www.greenmangaming.com/rockstar-games/

So can anyone pay for me?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2014)

alienwarearena.com 

AMD silver keys giveaway coming ... 250 keys  3 times.. subscribe to AMD page to know when event will begin
I already got Thief and Hitman absolution from first giveaway


----------



## Limitless (Feb 7, 2014)

What we have to do for participation?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> alienwarearena.com
> 
> AMD silver keys giveaway coming ... 250 keys  3 times.. subscribe to AMD page to know when event will begin
> I already got Thief and Hitman absolution from first giveaway



You din't told that time.


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> alienwarearena.com
> 
> AMD silver keys giveaway coming ... 250 keys  3 times.. subscribe to AMD page to know when event will begin
> I already got Thief and Hitman absolution from first giveaway



Wow. So, when is the next batch going to be? Did you get an email when it happened or did you follow 'em in fb/twitter?

Edit : Followed them. Never mind. Good one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2014)

Limitless said:


> What we have to do for participation?



Nothing, they will announce when keys will be available.. register beforehand and when they  do release, be quick and click the Get Key button


----------



## Limitless (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks  and got max payne 3 for 1.90$  but downloading 27.3 GB will take months


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2014)

^Where  ?  I also wanna purchase
EDIT nevm


----------



## Limitless (Feb 8, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Actually its for 4.99$ I have 20% discount and 2.10 GMG credit so its 1.9$
> 
> Link:- *www.greenmangaming.com/s/in/en/pc/games/action/max-payne-3/
> 
> ...



Links ^^


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 9, 2014)

Grab Your Exclusive Beta Key for The Elder Scrolls Online Now! 

Grab Your Exclusive Beta Key for The Elder Scrolls Online Now! - Curse


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

^what i got a key without signing up for curse


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

But it's only free for beta right? It's just Skyrim but multiplayer right?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> But it's only free for beta right? It's just Skyrim but multiplayer right?



MMO , beta is only for 3 days . I guess today is the last day . Map is damn huge , it include skyrim , cyrodil , morrowind , oblivion , Hammerfell etc .


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

it is some kind of stress test of the servers


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

Castlevania Lord of Shadows Ultimate Edition on 75% discount on Steam for 48 hrs.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Grab Your Exclusive Beta Key for The Elder Scrolls Online Now!
> 
> Grab Your Exclusive Beta Key for The Elder Scrolls Online Now! - Curse



Looks like I redeemed it in last couple of minutes bcoz m friend said the event is over and he tried 5 mins after me


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the key... But haven't activated it yet... So will the key work later today?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I have the key... But haven't activated it yet... So will the key work later today?



Same question here since just got the key this noon.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

its 30gb for the install....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> its 30gb for the install....


more like 1 month to install for me


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

^  and beta lasts for just 3 days


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^  and beta lasts for just 3 days



Really?!!?!??
Useless for me then. Plus I read that its only good for guys who can spend much in game. I mean, there is a exclusive "class" of hero which is available to those guys who pre-ordered collectors edition.

I'll ditch this one for now. Will wait for launch date and changes, if any.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Really?!!?!??
> Useless for me then. Plus I read that its only good for guys who can spend much in game. I mean, there is a exclusive "class" of hero which is available to those guys who pre-ordered collectors edition.
> 
> I'll ditch this one for now. Will wait for launch date and changes, if any.



Elder Scroll Beta works differently. If you activate the Beta invite you will be able to play future betas. But the thing is Bethesda announces Beta play only for weekends. That means if they decide, you will be able to play it in next weekend, but it is upto them when they are willing to make it open for beta, may be next week or maybe some week later.

Aaand IF YOU ARE THINKING TO BUY IT, IT IS *SUBSCRIPTION *based game.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Elder Scroll Beta works differently. If you activate the Beta invite you will be able to play future betas. But the thing is Bethesda announces Beta play only for weekends. That means if they decide, you will be able to play it in next weekend, but it is upto them when they are willing to make it open for beta, may be next week or maybe some week later.
> 
> Aaand IF YOU ARE THINKING TO BUY IT, IT IS *SUBSCRIPTION *based game.



Yea.. and many mmorpg hardcore players suggest this:

"*If you wanna spend money, do it on warcraft eyes closed*"


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea.. and many mmorpg hardcore players suggest this:
> 
> "*If you wanna spend money, do it on warcraft eyes closed*"



True Indeed


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

60$ for game then 15$ monthly subscription..
pls like


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> 60$ for game then 15$ monthly subscription..
> pls like



Sharam nahi aati like maangne  jk


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Feb 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> 60$ for game then 15$ monthly subscription..
> pls like



Looks like they want to get as much as they can from die hard fans as soon as possible. Then they will make it f2p. Like Star Wars : The Old Republic. No MMO can charge that much and survive for long.


----------



## 007 (Feb 11, 2014)

anirudhd.91 said:


> Looks like they want to get as much as they can from die hard fans as soon as possible. Then they will make it f2p. Like Star Wars : The Old Republic. No MMO can charge that much and survive for long.


Ya I'm with you against the subscription part, this was a much awaited one and it was a disappointment for me coz I can't afford the time and money every month. Sadly, I'll be skipping this. 

However, I beg to differ on the game's survival part. WoW was released in 2004 and still needs subscription for game time ($15/month). Oh and look what I found, a quote from Wiki - "With over seven million subscribers as of July 2013, World of Warcraft is currently the world's most-subscribed MMORPG and holds the Guinness World Record for the most popular MMORPG by subscribers." 
That's Blizzard for you 

I truly wish TESO to be a massive hit as WoW!


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have never played WoW. Actually haven't even watched any gameplay videos.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> 60$ for game then 15$ monthly subscription..
> pls like



Offtopic : Asking for Like is prohibited. Be warned. We have enabled Like system after many requests from members, but misusing the system will make us re-think.


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Feb 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Ya I'm with you against the subscription part, this was a much awaited one and it was a disappointment for me coz I can't afford the time and money every month. Sadly, I'll be skipping this.
> 
> However, I beg to differ on the game's survival part. WoW was released in 2004 and still needs subscription for game time ($15/month). Oh and look what I found, a quote from Wiki - "With over seven million subscribers as of July 2013, World of Warcraft is currently the world's most-subscribed MMORPG and holds the Guinness World Record for the most popular MMORPG by subscribers."
> That's Blizzard for you
> ...



Well, what I should have said was ,"No new MMO can charge that much and survive." With Wow and Eve so popular, am not sure there will be enough people willing to pay for ESO. Let's see.

Also, Just Cause 2 for $2.49 - Just Cause 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 12, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Offtopic : Asking for Like is prohibited. Be warned. We have enabled Like system after many requests from members, but misusing the system will make us re-think.


NO NO dont remove...im sorry i just wanted to test the system..
btw are there any other rules regrding like system?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 12, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> NO NO dont remove...im sorry i just wanted to test the system..
> btw are there any other rules regrding like system?



Rules will be updated shortly.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 12, 2014)

007 said:


> However, I beg to differ on the game's survival part. WoW was released in 2004 and still needs subscription for game time ($15/month). Oh and look what I found, a quote from Wiki - "With over seven million subscribers as of July 2013, World of Warcraft is currently the world's most-subscribed MMORPG and holds the Guinness World Record for the most popular MMORPG by subscribers."
> That's Blizzard for you
> 
> I truly wish TESO to be a massive hit as WoW!



+1 . WOW still has 7.5 milliion subscriber . ESO is selling like hot cakes now . Some people think that Big budget MMO should have monthly subscription to ensure regular new updates and content . Recently subscription based Final Fantasy IV released last year has large no of players . Elder scroll series have huge fanbase, with the latest title Skyrim selling around 22 million copies . ESO is the best ,  elder scroll series fan can get till next installment come ( hopefully in 2016) . 

But seriously 60$ + 15$ monthly is too much . If i decide to buy it , then i would have to sacrifice many other games which i am thinking to buy . So yeah , i will hopefully wait , till it Become B2P like Guild wars 2 or F2P like TERA / RIFT .


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

I would have get it if it was 60 + 5 monthly


----------



## abhidev (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody signed up for Titanfall beta?


----------



## kunalht (Feb 12, 2014)

yes.
Titanfall [Official Site]


----------



## abhidev (Feb 12, 2014)

You need a VPN for this too right?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 12, 2014)

abhidev said:


> You need a VPN for this too right?



No . anyone can sign up .


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2014)

Get Post Apocalyptic Mayhem for free!
*freegame.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2014)

Witcher1 for $2 at Steam
Witcher2 for $4 at Steam

Expires Feb 17.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

Witcher 2 deal is tempting... Should I go for it... But don't know if I'll be able to complete it


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Witcher 2 deal is tempting... Should I go for it... But don't know if I'll be able to complete it


Also, you wont be able to play when family members are around


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh really... does it have too many nude scenes?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Oh really... does it have too many nude scenes?



Yup
many


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 14, 2014)

^^ I remember that when i play Far Cry 3 it happened and luckily my wife just left the spot and avoided embarrassment.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Witcher1 for $2 at Steam
> Witcher2 for $4 at Steam
> 
> Expires Feb 17.



It is Historical Low. Ideal to buy it before the release of Witcher 3.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Witcher1 for $2 at Steam
> Witcher2 for $4 at Steam
> 
> Expires Feb 17.



thanks buddy . bought W2 .

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> Witcher 2 deal is tempting... Should I go for it... But don't know if I'll be able to complete it



get it man , CD PROJEKT game should never be pirated .


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

iittopper said:


> get it man , CD PROJEKT game should never be pirated .



This.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

iittopper said:


> thanks buddy . bought W2 .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Specially since GOG gives you DRM free games, I bought both Witchers from them, simple because of the lack of DRM.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Specially since GOG gives you DRM free games, I bought both Witchers from them, simple because of the lack of DRM.



Witcher games were always DRM free no?
PS: Loving the new avatar


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Witcher games were always DRM free no?
> PS: Loving the new avatar


Only the GOG version, others had their standard DRMs, I bought it from GOG during a special offer for $10, got these free:
*i.imgur.com/UgKNbNf.jpg

Worth every penny spent.

Yeah, the avatar cracked me up, hence I requested Raabo to increase avatar size to 64kB


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 14, 2014)

You can redeem your Steam CD Key on GOG ( W1 and W2 ).

- - - Updated - - -

*www.gog.com/witcher/backup


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> You can redeem your Steam CD Key on GOG ( W1 and W2 ).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Witcher Backup - GOG.com


Witcher 2 is one of the very few games I bought digitally, I like a hard copy, but the price here is beyond ridiculous, its a daylight robbery


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

Gog is?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Gog is?


This site, run by CD Projekt, the same guys who made the Witcher series, all games available here are DRM free, once you buy it just install it anywhere anyway you like, no authentication, no install limits: GOG.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Specially since GOG gives you DRM free games, I bought both Witchers from them, simple because of the lack of DRM.



Same here at 75% discount on GOG.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

So if you buy from steam... you can redeem then on both steam and gog?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> So if you buy from steam... you can redden then on both steam and gog?


Yes, the stuff they give for free is alone worth the $4, so the game is basically free.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

damn...loved your avatar @tkin


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> damn...loved your avatar @tkin


Penguins be stupid


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 14, 2014)

^ isnt that from Gintama?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^ isnt that from Gintama?


Don't know, haven't seen it, anyway going too OT, lets stop it here before mods come and kick us both out.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 14, 2014)

Dungeon keeper giveaway at gog.com . Just got my copy. Has anyone hear played it?

Shiva

- - - Updated - - -

Hitman absolution at 5$ at amazon.

- - - Updated - - -

Hitman absolution pro at 7.5$

- - - Updated - - -

Want to get the hitman absolution game from Amazon but am a little worried by this

"Note: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address."

Should I be worried about this?? Can I redeem this game using an indian debit card?

Thank you


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2014)

^^ People say Dungeon keeper is one of the best games ever made.  Just remember the game was released all the way back in 1997-98.

And regarding Amazon, you can pay with an Indian CC, not sure about debit cards, all you need is a US address.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 14, 2014)

And how do a get a US address?? Sorry , but this is the first time I'm buying like this.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> And how do a get a US address?? Sorry , but this is the first time I'm buying like this.
> 
> Shiva



Any random US address will do.


----------



## funskar (Feb 15, 2014)

Crysis 3 for 5$ on amazon too Crysis 3 - $5


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Any random US address will do.



Thanks, was worried about that only! 

By the way, tomb raider for 7$


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

i got dungeon keeper gold for free and i got about 4 games free too on GOG
was that because i signed up there?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Origin Valentine special promo code for 50% discount till 17thFeb....use 'LOVE' as the code during checkout.

Thinking of getting the China Rising DLC...ist worth Rs.300?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 15, 2014)

*www.gameagent.com/games/borderlands-2-headhunter-4-mad-moxxi-and-the-wedding-day-massacre


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i got dungeon keeper gold for free and i got about 4 games free too on GOG
> was that because i signed up there?




4? You should get some 6-7 games free!


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Origin Valentine special promo code for 50% discount till 17thFeb....use 'LOVE' as the code during checkout.
> 
> Thinking of getting the China Rising DLC...ist worth Rs.300?



yep if you like large maps and infantry .


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i got dungeon keeper gold for free and i got about 4 games free too on GOG
> was that because i signed up there?



I got around 10 games for free due to signup. Anyway I have some 1-2 code for Torchlight 1 on gog. If I find I will give away them.

Edit - found some, Tell me if anyone want. FCFS.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I got around 10 games for free due to signup. Anyway I have some 1-2 code for Torchlight 1 on gog. If I find I will give away them.
> 
> Edit - found some, Tell me if anyone want. FCFS.



Share this on giveaway thread
Or
Create a puzzle on itstoohard.com just for fun


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

Skud said:


> 4? You should get some 6-7 games free!


yeah sorry it is six...but they all seem poor games to me
I'd rather have no games than free bad games..that's just my opinion


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I got around 10 games for free due to signup. Anyway I have some 1-2 code for Torchlight 1 on gog. If I find I will give away them.
> 
> Edit - found some, Tell me if anyone want. FCFS.



Me Want.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Crysis 3 $4.99
Dead Space 3 $4.99
Tomb Raider $6.99
Hitman: Absolution $4.99
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY $4.99
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified $4.99
Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition $7.49
XCOM: Enemy Unknown + XCOM: Enemy Within $14.99
Batman: Arkham Origins $16.99
Battlefield 2142 Deluxe Edition $2.99
Battlefield 3 $4.99
Battlefield 3: Premium Edition $13.49
Battlefield 4 $35.99
NBA 2K14 $14.99
Medal of Honor: Warfighter $4.99
Hitman Absolution: Professional Edition $7.49
Sleeping Dogs $4.49
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn $14.99 
Command and Conquer The Ultimate Collection $4.99
Crusader Kings II $9.99
Scribblenauts Unmasked $9.99
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes $9.99
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented Edition $7.49
Just Cause 2 $3.69

on grabthegames.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Crysis 3 $4.99
> Dead Space 3 $4.99
> Tomb Raider $6.99
> Hitman: Absolution $4.99
> ...



Already have most of them and rest are highly priced.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a big diff between bf4 and bf3?


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 15, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is there a big diff between bf4 and bf3?




In my opinion , yes. BF4 felt more intense. And it was more satisfying to kill enemies in BF4. Graphics is amazing, you already know that. I never played BF3  after I started BF4


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 15, 2014)

What I meant is whether at 5$ it is better to go for bf3 or spend an additional 30$ ( a big amount for me ) for bf4?

Shiva


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 15, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What I meant is whether at 5$ it is better to go for bf3 or spend an additional 30$ ( a big amount for me ) for bf4?
> 
> Shiva



Hmmm.. Battlefield 4.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What I meant is whether at 5$ it is better to go for bf3 or spend an additional 30$ ( a big amount for me ) for bf4?
> 
> Shiva


Not many BF3 servers left....hence go for bf4


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 15, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is there a big diff between bf4 and bf3?



Define "big difference"


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

BF4 is what BF3 should have been.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 16, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Define "big difference"



A diff that is big enough to compensate for the price difference of 30$ ( Rs.1850 ) 

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> BF4 is what BF3 should have been.


BF5 is what BF4 should have been..instead of BF 3.5

- - - Updated - - -

!! when did you become a mod??!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> BF5 is what BF4 should have been..instead of BF 3.5
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> !! when did you become a mod??!



THIS.

 when??


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> BF4 is what BF3 should have been.



Whoa. MOD..!!! Wahahaha


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Whoa. MOD..!!! Wahahaha



LOL didn't noticed before....Just noticed now. Congrats Faun.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 17, 2014)

Dirt 2 -66% off, 10.19$

Worth it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2014)

^Absolutely not, I got Dirt 3 for free and i donated it... No one plays D2 multiplayer no more


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Me Want.



Okies, you won. Will PM you the code.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Okies, you won. Will PM you the code.



Thank You very much.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

$5 for bf3 is better than $30 for bf4


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 17, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Dirt 2 -66% off, 10.19$
> 
> Worth it?





Nerevarine said:


> ^Absolutely not, I got Dirt 3 for free and i donated it... No one plays D2 multiplayer no more



Oops it was GRID 2 -66% off = 10$

Worth it now?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Oops it was GRID 2 -66% off = 10$
> 
> Worth it now?



GRID 2. NO definitely not. The game was a big let down from GRID 1.


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazon.com: Digital Tribe Games pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games for $2

Any feedback on these games?


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2014)

Bundled many times, and will probably be bundled in future too. Mostly average games, but at that price hard to complain.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

Skud said:


> Bundled many times, and will probably be bundled in future too. Mostly average games, but at that price hard to complain.



Is it worth the money or not ?? I am thinking about buying that.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2014)

7 games for 125 bucks - do you think there's much to ponder over?  All of them have mid-range ratings from users and reviewers alike, just check some reviews. You should have at least some fun with Cargo Commander, Legendary & Velvet Assassin. Insecticide is OK too. Remaining three feels a bit hollow to me, but again at this price worth a shot.

Lastly, two games (Cargo & Rush Bros) gives Steam trading cards, so the end price will be even lesser.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

Skud said:


> 7 games for 125 bucks - do you think there's much to ponder over?  All of them have mid-range ratings from users and reviewers alike, just check some reviews. You should have at least some fun with Cargo Commander, Legendary & Velvet Assassin. Insecticide is OK too. Remaining three feels a bit hollow to me, but again at this price worth a shot.
> 
> Lastly, two games (Cargo & Rush Bros) gives Steam trading cards, so the end price will be even lesser.



Yes you are right. All are average at best. Won't buy it.


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2014)

Get Battlefield 4™ Handgun Shortcut Kit worth INR 269 free!

*i.imgur.com/Y1UXqlE.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Feb 18, 2014)

^thanks got it


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 18, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Battlefield 4™ Handgun Shortcut Kit worth INR 269 free!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y1UXqlE.jpg


Is it original gun?


----------



## kunalht (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 18, 2014)

^ thanks man. Activated


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2014)

You are welcome 

Humble Indie Bundle 11


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 19, 2014)

^ A good bundle after some time.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2014)

^^Awesome bundle, one of the best ever. And more importantly, all games come with DRM Free option.


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Skud said:


> ^^Awesome bundle, one of the best ever. And more importantly, all games come with DRM Free option.



Yep, beat it at $3.84 right away and to add to the awesomeness - all games have trading cards and there's more coming too!
$4 well spent


----------



## abhidev (Feb 19, 2014)

^ trading cards for stream?


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ trading cards for stream?


Yeah, steam trading cards


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Yep, beat it at $3.84 right away and to add to the awesomeness - all games have trading cards and there's more coming too!
> $4 well spent



Had to spend 4.28.  Got the news about it quite late. 




arijitsinha said:


> Okies, you won. Will PM you the code.



Hey bud did ya forgot to send the code ?? Haven't got it yet.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hey bud did ya forgot to send the code ?? Haven't got it yet.


Scammed...
hahah just kidding


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2014)

Grab free Thief Gold for Steam:- 

Thief (the original) Free Steam Key - NeoGAF


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

^than you good sir..
i have acquired the key but dont know how to activate it (in amazon), i followed the instructions but i cant add it to cart..


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 20, 2014)

Skud said:


> Grab free Thief Gold for Steam:-
> 
> Thief (the original) Free Steam Key - NeoGAF



Thank you, Good Sir!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

ok done! have to change billing address to a US address...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks maan...I am not gonna play the game though...but free games don't hurt


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2014)

^^You are doing yourself a great injustice then.  Unless you can't withstand 15-year old graphics or stealth based games, give it a try.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

Skud said:


> ^^You are doing yourself a great injustice then.  Unless you can't withstand 15-year old graphics or stealth based games, give it a try.



I had played that game long time back and simply loved it


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

Requires CC which I dont have 
Anyways nice find Skud
And I'll request you and all to post giveaways in Giveaway thread. Its dry and dull right now, but I'm somehow keeping it alive


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

Skud said:


> Grab free Thief Gold for Steam:-
> 
> Thief (the original) Free Steam Key - NeoGAF



Thank You very much. 

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Requires CC which I dont have
> Anyways nice find Skud
> And I'll request you and all to post giveaways in Giveaway thread. Its dry and dull right now, but I'm somehow keeping it alive



Nope it doesn't need anything. Just apply the promo code they give and amount goes to 0.00.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thank You very much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


But when I click ADD and Download it asks for CC


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> But when I click ADD and Download it asks for CC



Just make a goddamn Entropay account then. Don't top up the card and fill the details and done.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> But when I click ADD and Download it asks for CC



PM me(or some one else who have CC) the promo Code, I will give you back the game code  

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Hey bud did ya forgot to send the code ?? Haven't got it yet.



haha.. forgot man. The code is on my gmail. and I cannot access mail from office. Will send you in the evening.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> PM me(or some one else who have CC) the promo Code, I will give you back the game code
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sure no problem.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

@Piyush Debit card also works...(mastercard)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> @Piyush Debit card also works...(mastercard)



Even if it is so, I dont remember my DC details 

@arijit
Sent you the code


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

ok guys for all who ahve company of heroes here is free dlc
steam://openurl/*cdn4.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/260311/ss_b849784fd68a6620c25b9b7c3f550df1e46c2673.1920x1080.jpg?t=1392676801


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2014)

Dammit, missed Thief. Out of stock in Amazon.


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

oops


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/181543-sale-thief-2014-steam-key.html



007 meant this one...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-65.html#post2074141

BTW Regarding That Thief 2014 Key sale, why would anyone buy it when it is same price on Flipkart(You will get disk to install) also you can get it cheaper on steam trades, at 7-8 TF2 Keys.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 21, 2014)

Orion: Dino Horde for 1$ on steam. Also free to play for the week.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Orion: Dino Horde for 1$ on steam. Also free to play for the week.



Bought 4 pack. So that i can trade for later.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Bought 4 pack. So that i can trade for later.



Is the game worth it or not ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2014)

50% discount on Battle Field series

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/deals/sale/battlefield-blowout

BF4 at Rs.1.7k
BF3 at Rs.999 (Premium & 'Premium Edition' both at same price)

No Discount on BF4 Premium.

Premium Edition - Consists of base game + Premium content (all DLC...)


----------



## iittopper (Feb 21, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> 50% discount on Battle Field series
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/deals/sale/battlefield-blowout
> 
> ...


Good offer , should have waited . Now most of the bug and issue is fixed, this is the right time to get it. Anyways it is available for 18$ in origin mexico which approx around 1.2k . Waiting for premium discount.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Dammit, missed Thief. Out of stock in Amazon.



Back in stock. Go get it if you haven't.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is the game worth it or not ??



The game is fun. And IMO it is worth it.


----------



## 007 (Feb 25, 2014)

Get Battlefield 4™ Grenade Shortcut Kit worth INR 269 free! Expires  Mar 4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Battlefield 4™ Grenade Shortcut Kit worth INR 269 free! Expires  Mar 4.



Next time I would like to see them selling the helmets, trousers, shirts and underwears that you see on the players for a price.

PS:: It sucks to see them selling grenade kits as grenades unlocks pretty quickly than any other kits may be


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Next time I would like to see them selling the helmets, trousers, shirts and underwears that you see on the players for a price.
> 
> PS:: It sucks to see them selling grenade kits as grenades unlocks pretty quickly than any other kits may be



Then players would be fighting on the battlefield NAKED.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Next time I would like to see them selling the helmets, trousers, shirts and underwears that you see on the players for a price.
> 
> PS:: It sucks to see them selling grenade kits as grenades unlocks pretty quickly than any other kits may be


Battlefield ultimate underwear pack


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

YAY...new games added to AV HIB.

1. FEZ
2. Beat Buddy
3. Starseed Pilgrim


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> YAY...new games added to AV HIB.
> 
> 1. FEZ
> 2. Beat Buddy
> 3. Starseed Pilgrim



If I didn't already have AV and FEZ :'(


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2014)

Get Avencast Rise of the Mage free!


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Avencast Rise of the Mage free!



Ty for sharing


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Avencast Rise of the Mage free!



Thanks a lot and keep sharing. 


Very good Bundle
Reboot Bundle 1


----------



## ash63425 (Mar 3, 2014)

Flipkart is offering discount as much as 50% on 2013 best collection.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

ash63425 said:


> Flipkart is offering discount as much as 50% on 2013 best collection.



Crap.
All were cheaper in Steam Winter Sales and will be cheaper in Steam Summer Sales.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Crap.
> All were cheaper in Steam Winter Sales and will be cheaper in Steam Summer Sales.



+1 to this.

Flipkart is actually failkart when it comes to games.  Steam FTW!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> Flipkart is actually failkart when it comes to games.  Steam FTW!



True that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

Leaving some exceptional cases like Borderlands 2 Goty  for just Rs 500 on flipkart


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Leaving some exceptional cases like Borderlands 2 Goty  for just Rs 500 on flipkart



That would be one of the instances when they equaled online deals. However, the game was available for $6 on GMG around the same time.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> That would be one of the instances when they equaled online deals. However, the game was available for $6 on GMG around the same time.



Really?!?! Goty edition?!?!


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> That would be one of the instances when they equaled online deals. However, the game was available for $6 on GMG around the same time.



Nope, the goty edition have not been discounted that much till now. I think you have mixed it with Borderlands 1 GOTY.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> That would be one of the instances when they equaled online deals. However, the game was available for $6 on GMG around the same time.



Hmm....didn't saw that all. I guess Arijit is right, you might be mixing that up with B1 GOTY

@Arijit
Nice avatar...quite adorable.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hmm....didn't saw that all. I guess Arijit is right, you might be mixing that up with B1 GOTY
> 
> @Arijit
> Nice avatar...quite adorable.



 It's a gif actually, every time I upload gif, it doesnot animate.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It's a gif actually, every time I upload gif, it doesnot animate.



Sad. I would have loved to see the animation of CM.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Leaving some exceptional cases like Borderlands 2 Goty  for just Rs 500 on flipkart



Hail 2k Games. NOT FLIPKART.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

acidbased said:


> hail 2k games. Not flipkart.


hail 2k games
screw flipkart


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> hail 2k games
> screw flipkart


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


>



seriously...
Instead of giving some credit to both parties... 

I know 2K did good but it must be Flipkart who made an offer/deal to launch the game at such pricing. FK its no small firm now... even though how many times we critisize them for high prices, they still are good overall.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> seriously...
> Instead of giving some credit to both parties...
> 
> I know 2K did good but it must be Flipkart who made an offer/deal to launch the game at such pricing. FK its no small firm now... even though how many times we critisize them for high prices, they still are good overall.



They are good but now I prefer Snapdeal. Better prices on nearly everything than FK.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> seriously...
> Instead of giving some credit to both parties...
> 
> I know 2K did good but it must be Flipkart who made an offer/deal to launch the game at such pricing. FK its no small firm now... even though how many times we critisize them for high prices, they still are good overall.



Game4U was selling it at 500₹ too. I don't think it's flipkart. I'm sure it's not flipkart. 

#WeLove2k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Game4U was selling it at 500₹ too. I don't think it's flipkart. I'm sure it's not flipkart.
> 
> #WeLove2k


Ok ok I believe you

#Believing


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2014)

Humble PopCap Weekly Bundle

EA will be forgoing 100% of its proceeds to benefit the charities.


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2014)

And some free gift from EA:-

Need for Speed™ Rivals Koenigsegg One:1


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

007 said:


> Humble PopCap Weekly Bundle
> 
> EA will be forgoing 100% of its proceeds to benefit the charities.



Not very good bundle at all. Old games.


----------



## kannche (Mar 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Humble PopCap Weekly Bundle
> 
> EA will be forgoing 100% of its proceeds to benefit the charities.



PvZ2 should have been there. I thing it's gonna be added on Tuesday


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

kannche said:


> PvZ2 should have been there. I thing it's gonna be added on Tuesday



No it won't. If new games are to be added then mostly there is a notification for that that more games will come.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2014)

*NFS Rivals Digital Deluxe at 50% OFF *- Rs.2000 

Need for speed Rivals Digital Deluxe and Fifa 14 on 50% Off on origin. - Slickdeals.net


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> *NFS Rivals Digital Deluxe at 50% OFF *- Rs.2000
> 
> Need for speed Rivals Digital Deluxe and Fifa 14 on 50% Off on origin. - Slickdeals.net



Too pricey


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> *NFS Rivals Digital Deluxe at 50% OFF *- Rs.2000
> 
> Need for speed Rivals Digital Deluxe and Fifa 14 on 50% Off on origin. - Slickdeals.net



2K for NFS. Hell no, if it was 500 bucks then I would had thought about it.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 8, 2014)

Saints Row IV in 599/- in Digital  (40% off) Or 699/- DVD At Game4u


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Saints Row IV in 599/- in Digital  (40% off) Or 699/- DVD At Game4u



Now this is a good deal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Saints Row IV in 599/- in Digital  (40% off) Or 699/- DVD At Game4u



does it requires to download any huge updates (DVD version)?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> does it requires to download any huge updates (DVD version)?



I think it would...although I guess 1-2 GB.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> does it requires to download any huge updates (DVD version)?



sadly yes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I think it would...although I guess 1-2 GB.





Bhargav said:


> sadly yes


FML, wanted to buy the DVD.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 10, 2014)

I think you can play it in offline mode, avoiding the download


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FML, wanted to buy the DVD.



yes it is a good option coz key of it can be reedem on steam and wid help one DVD u ll save ur time for downloading whole game,u just need to download the update only compare to digital one but where u need to download whole game wid update


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> yes it is a good option coz key of it can be reedem on steam and wid help one DVD u ll save ur time for downloading whole game,u just need to download the update only compare to digital one but where u need to download whole game wid update



But digital version are so much cheaper than retail. Specially sales.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> But digital version are so much cheaper than retail. Specially sales.


yeap but PITA for guys with low FUP/speeds


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yeap but PITA for guys with low FUP/speeds



I am also one of them. 512kbps connection.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

I have 8mbps!! 

Shiva


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

steam doesn't works on proxy 

can the digital version ( i hope its non-steam) be downloaded on proxy from game4u server?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 14, 2014)

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly

humble bundle again.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> humble bundle again.....



Good games but I already have COH so I'll skip this one.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah!
I will buy 1$ games for COH & Rome: Total war


gameranand said:


> Good games but I already have COH so I'll skip this one.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 19, 2014)

*freegame.greenmangaming.com/


Super Sanctum TD for free...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2014)

kunalht said:


> *freegame.greenmangaming.com/
> 
> 
> Super Sanctum TD for free...



Thanks. Redeemed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2014)

[Origin (Nordic)] Need For Speed Rivals - Standard edition (30 SEK ~ 4.5$) : GameDeals

You need to use proxy to buy this game. Check the comments if you really interested.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 20, 2014)

kunalht said:


> *freegame.greenmangaming.com/
> Super Sanctum TD for free...


thanks


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2014)

For anyone who skipped D3 and wants to join the war at Sanctuary, here's D3 for $20 (promo until RoS release - 25/03)
*us.battle.net/shop/en/product/diablo-iii


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

GreenManGamig 25% off kwy til 26th march
First come first serve, sorry


Spoiler



CUCRVQ-1YJUGD-ZGC6P8


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2014)

kwy ????


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

I meant Key...
actually should be code


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2014)

25% is not worth it. I never buy a game until its 75% or more discounted.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 25% is not worth it. I never buy a game until its 75% or more discounted.



 yeah
I have never bought any game in original price (without discount)


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 25% is not worth it. I never buy a game until its 75% or more discounted.



You can apply that on top of games on sale.


----------



## divyam (Mar 24, 2014)

that diablo deal seems like a sweet deal. Are there any Diablo 3 players on TDF forums?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> You can apply that on top of games on sale.



Still no good......Not any games at 50% I am interested in.


----------



## 007 (Mar 25, 2014)

divyam said:


> that diablo deal seems like a sweet deal. Are there any Diablo 3 players on TDF forums?



Yes, head over here to find the list of players and latest updates.


----------



## somebodysme (Mar 27, 2014)

Any good deals on Watch Dogs preorder. There are different pack available, which one is good.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dead Space free on Origin!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Dead Space free on Origin!



LOL already have it on Steam but well it never hurts to have games on multiple accounts. 
Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

Will this dead space remain in my account to play forever after may also ? Like the one we had for l4d2 on steam


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Will this dead space remain in my account to play forever after may also ? Like the one we had for l4d2 on steam



I do not think so. EA is not that generous IMO. Better to play and complete it before the time expires.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2014)

75-85% OFF on simulator games - Euro Truck Sim 2...Farm Sim...


	Airport Simulator 2014	-80% = $3.00 

	Agricultural Simulator 2011 Extended Edition	-80% = $2.00 

	Woodcutter Simulator 2013 Gold Edition	-80% = $3.00 

	Skyscraper Simulator	-80% = $2.00


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Will this dead space remain in my account to play forever after may also ? Like the one we had for l4d2 on steam


Yes it will remain.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, Batman Franchise on sale. How is Batman Arkham Origin @ 75%? Should I buy?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes it will remain.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, Batman Franchise on sale. How is Batman Arkham Origin @ 75%? Should I buy?


Good series. Good game. AAA titles. Should buy


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2014)

EA FIFA 12 free Origin key

Go to *www.gillette-easports.com/mexico/index.php
Enter code: K0SGY4P1

Redeem key in Origin! Enjoy!


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

007 said:


> EA FIFA 12 free Origin key
> 
> Go to *www.gillette-easports.com/mexico/ind…hp
> Enter code: K0SGY4P1
> ...



Thanks, but are the keys working? Can't check as I am at work.

BTW, just refresh the page, and it will give you another key


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

the link is not working.  :cryseyesout:

Shiva


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 28, 2014)

007 said:


> EA FIFA 12 free Origin key
> 
> Go to *www.gillette-easports.com/mexico/ind…hp
> Enter code: K0SGY4P1
> ...



Link dead


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

Wrong link posted. Got mine. Here it is ( the link  ) : Gillete® & EA Sports® 

Enjoy!!

Edit::
Thanks  [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]
Got 4 keys 

Better go fast. The keys are going quickly. The page is reaching maximum users again and again

Shiva


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

^lol, I got like 10-15 Keys, but sad that I already bought the game and had it in origin for long time. BTW are the keys working? Lets make a TDF FIFA team


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

i thought of getting more, then wondered what im going to do with 10 keys for FIFA 12??  what are u going to do with them??

Shiva


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> i thought of getting more, then wondered what im going to do with 10 keys for FIFA 12??  what are u going to do with them??
> 
> Shiva



That's secret. and less work in office.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

ohhhh! secret... something underhanded??   where do you work?

Shiva


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> That's secret. and less work in office.



m sure u gonna trade them..............


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Wrong link posted. Got mine. Here it is ( the link  ) : Gillete® & EA Sports®


The link seem to have got corrupted while reflecting in the post. I did post it correctly though. Anyways, thanks for pointing out.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 28, 2014)

what code do we have to enter?


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> what code do we have to enter?



Enter: K0SGY4P1


----------



## kunalht (Mar 28, 2014)

Getting error after i enter code


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 28, 2014)

Batman Arkham Origins only 10$ on steam.

- - - Updated - - -

I can't get the code  
Can someone help me?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

the site is dead,  somebody just PM me an unused FIFA 12 key please


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

Link doesn't open anymore


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2014)

the link is dead....someone pm me the key if you have any extra


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

these are pretty helpful : 

Video Game Deals
Steam deals: newest deals on Steam


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 29, 2014)

FIFA 12 link isnt working for me. Guess Im late

- - - Updated - - -

Dead Space free *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/dead-space-ANW.html


----------



## kunalht (Mar 29, 2014)

Good simulation games for 5 $

Extreme Sims 2 Bundle


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2014)

Darn it missed FIFA 12. If someone can give their extra key to me, I would be very grateful.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Darn it missed FIFA 12. If someone can give their extra key to me, I would be very grateful.



Same here.

Anyways bought Batman Arkham Origins and Initiation DLC


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 2, 2014)

GameFly Digital 75% off on some RPG titles


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2014)

The FIFA 12 Keys from the gillete giveaways are being revoked. That means if you have activated the game, your game will disappear from library. Is this happened to anyone here?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The FIFA 12 Keys from the gillete giveaways are being revoked. That means if you have activated the game, your game will disappear from library. Is this happened to anyone here?



Seriously ??
Source to confirm what you said ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ??
> Source to confirm what you said ??



Ask who ever activated this game. I lost the link of the source.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2014)

Well then I don't regret that I lost that offer.


----------



## 007 (Apr 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ask who ever activated this game. I lost the link of the source.



Updates from my side. Mine got removed from my account while the download was midway at around 7:30am yesterday. 

Here are few other sources. Link

This is the updated giveaway page though the promocode doesn't work anymore. 

However, I got another key from a colleague (one of those crazy folks who hoards stuff) and surprisingly it worked, download resumed automatically from the failed point, completed and played for sometime today. I will update if it gets removed again. I don't care about this game anymore but I just wanna play with EA. Let's see!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2014)

^lol revoked mid download?? ouch!


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The FIFA 12 Keys from the gillete giveaways are being revoked. That means if you have activated the game, your game will disappear from library. Is this happened to anyone here?



its gone i can confirm that.


----------



## 007 (Apr 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^lol revoked mid download?? ouch!



lol ya..  that was a bummer. I thought my net dc or something when I got the error. Tried "reload" games and boom it was gone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

i didn't even got a free key


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2014)

yup Fifa 12 is gone I too confirm it.. Screw you EA, valve would never do this


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> yup Fifa 12 is gone I too confirm it.. Screw you EA, valve would never do this



Valve gave us L4D2 for free as Christmas present.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2014)

Still have the free Dead Space from origin in my account.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2014)

also we have to download dead space or it will be removed too???


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> also we have to download dead space or it will be removed too???



IDK about that but as I already have DS in my Steam account also, so I am not worried about that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The FIFA 12 Keys from the gillete giveaways are being revoked. That means if you have activated the game, your game will disappear from library. Is this happened to anyone here?



same here i played online day before yesterday enjoyed it a lot was fun and now it got removed :/


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2014)

Watch_Dogs Digital Deluxe Edition pre-order for 1699 at Origin! (Regular price:4200 - 59% off)


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Watch_Dogs Digital Deluxe Edition pre-order for 1699 at Origin! (Regular price:4200 - 59% off)



What about the DRM?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 11, 2014)

Uplay for activation steam after that I suppose. Uplay was supposed to be used but ubisoft said that Uplay will be only for activation purpose.

Hoping to buy it.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Watchdogs Preorder Amazon.in

Price is 1800.


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Watchdogs Preorder Amazon.in
> 
> Price is 1800.


Not again, what the hell is wrong with the 999/- price tag that used to be there before?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

Greed


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.


I had bought a few(emphasis on few  )

I can spend a max 1k for a game, if its online based like BF4, I won't buy it, because my net connection sucks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.



I buy games when they are on a giveaway/free. Dead Space, Metro 2033, etc.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.



True me neither.No one i came across irl ever legitly bought games and when i told them i sometimes do they would freak out.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.



I used to pirate games but now I don't. If I want to play a game I buy it, I have only installed the legit games on my PC.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't seen a single person irl that buys legit games.



Look at my steam library 
*steamcommunity.com/id/psygeist

Legit buyers are not extinct.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> Look at my steam library
> Steam Community :: psygeist
> 
> Legit buyers are not extinct.



Added you.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> True me neither.No one i came across irl ever legitly bought games and when i told them i sometimes do they would freak out.



Wy do you care about what others think.
Suppose you are a game developer and you created your first game for the market. The next thing you see your games are being pirated and you cant do nothing even after knowing this fact. Does it feels good?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I used to pirate games but now I don't. If I want to play a game I buy it, I have only installed the legit games on my PC.



Same here.. I am only playing games that I can afford to buy.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 14, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Same here.. I am only playing games that I can afford to buy.



Buy games in sales, they are damn cheap. If some one needs help buying games, you can always contact me (on steam).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 14, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Buy games in sales, they are damn cheap. If some one needs help buying games, you can always contact me (on steam).



Most of the times the games that go on sale in Steam has similarly priced Indian sales in any of the online/local vendors here. The games that do not have a retail sale in India can be considered for steam sales but not the AAA titles.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I used to pirate games but now I don't. If I want to play a game I buy it,* I have only installed the legit games on my PC*.


*cough* *cough* quake 3 *cough* ahem


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Most of the times the games that go on sale in Steam has similarly priced Indian sales in any of the online/local vendors here. The games that do not have a retail sale in India can be considered for steam sales but not the AAA titles.



No you are wrong there.
I have purchased various titles at much cheaper rate, for example :
Tomb Raider - $4.99
Far Cry 3 - $7.49
Bioshock Triple Pack - $10
and many others like this. If you buy from Steam or Amazon then you end up with bigger savings that for sure.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Buy games in sales, they are damn cheap. If some one needs help buying games, you can always contact me (on steam).


oh so you are acid drinker? i saw you in a few CS go matches lol
added you



Faun said:


> Look at my steam library
> *steamcommunity.com/id/psygeist
> 
> Legit buyers are not extinct.


didnt realize you were psygiest too lol, had you added...

i have started buying legit games too...but this damn card wont work on steem :'(


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *cough* *cough* quake 3 *cough* ahem



That was only for 2 hours because community demanded it. You expect me to buy 2 decade old game for just a playdate of 1-2 hrs. Please be reasonable about this.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No you are wrong there.
> I have purchased various titles at much cheaper rate, for example :
> Tomb Raider - $4.99
> Far Cry 3 - $7.49
> ...



I may be wrong on older titles, but I think the savings is not huge (or there is a loss) for newer titles which come on sale in steam compared to the Indian pricing.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2014)

[Offtopic] TL;DR

TBH, I've been playing for like a decade and half and I have never owned a single legit game except Diablo 2 until I stumbled upon this thread a year ago. So my first thanks would be to OP Skud for the inspiration and converting me into a legit gamer.  In a year, I currently own about 180 odd games in Steam, 10+ in Origin, 4 in uPlay and last but not least most of the titles in Bnet - thanks to you TDF deal hunters, HB, Amazon, nuuvem, GG, GMG.

I too initially thought like who the hell pays for games when you can _download_ it for free coz that is what I have been doing for years. I was wrong. When I spoke about game deals to my colleagues, a lot of them showed interest, few started buying (and keep disturbing me at work for deals ), few appreciated the effort and few were already legit gamers much before I started buying. Its all about attitude and affordability. IMHO, paying 999 for a single title is still not an affordable thing to an average Indian gamer. (be him/her a salaried employee or one who lives out of his/her dad's pocket). It has to come down further more to attract masses, to make gamers _easily_ afford, supporting the gaming industry as well as to inspire others to become legit.

I can proudly say that I am 100% legit now, I feel so *right* to be so and I have not pirated a single title since last year  (no matter how much the anticipation and hype is). I will wait for the game to hit sales or until I feel that the price is acceptable/affordable in my limits. However, I do understand how market works and if you gotta try something new on release, then you gotta pay the price for it and you shouldn't regret about it. (like the hefty price I paid for my D3 RoS CE)

With many of us turning into legit, I feel that 1 can educate/inspire 100 and so on to minimize piracy and I truly believe that we are headed in the right direction. Thanks to TDF and my fellow TD Gamers! You guys rock! 

Feel free to add me if I'm not in your list.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 14, 2014)

I would love to buy games from steam, but high speeds from bsnl restrict me doing that.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2014)

Same here , but the reason i cant buy is due to parents . I used to buy games around 3-4yrs back but when prices increased, dad refused to buy me them. This year trying to get Watch_Dogs atleast 

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> That was only for 2 hours because community demanded it. You expect me to buy 2 decade old game for just a playdate of 1-2 hrs. Please be reasonable about this.


cmon dude it was a joke...i dont even know if the game sells anywhere



Pasapa said:


> I would love to buy games from steam, but high speeds from bsnl restrict me doing that.


so you buy them locally?


and what is this 3 ULC w/ watchdogs on amazon?
uploadable content?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 14, 2014)

Actually, i don't really buy games that often i buy like once in a year.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 15, 2014)

Seriously someone needs to come spread some education in my college about this matter. I know that in an engineering college and as a student I cant expect everyone to go about buying games, but the level of hypocrisy and stupidity is at its heights right now. All my friends and even others who hear about it mock me like anything for buying legit games, when acc to them, they can be downloaded from the LAN sharing for free. No matter when the topic is breached, people start showing off attitude, acting all "cool" as they have "proudly never bought a single game in their life"....... same people who dont think twice before 2-3k on a single meal in a restaurant or pub for drinking away (everyone under legal drinking age BTW).


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 15, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Seriously someone needs to come spread some education in my college about this matter. I know that in an engineering college and as a student I cant expect everyone to go about buying games, but the level of hypocrisy and stupidity is at its heights right now. All my friends and even others who hear about it mock me like anything for buying legit games, when acc to them, they can be downloaded from the LAN sharing for free. No matter when the topic is breached, people start showing off attitude, acting all "cool" as they have "proudly never bought a single game in their life"....... same people who dont think twice before 2-3k on a single meal in a restaurant or pub for drinking away (everyone under legal drinking age BTW).



Same scene in my engineering college too. 

Some other facts:
1. They (My Friends + Faculty) don't know **** about computers let alone engineering
2. College still using XP even when it's already End of Life.
3. Solved a program in a non-traditional way (non-textbook method)? 0/10.


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

I once bought a few songs from Flyte, as FK had given me some wallet balance for a damaged delivery, I was laughed at by all my friends, so with that kind of attitude no wonder pc games don't sell well here, go tell some of your friends that you've bought a game, see their reactions.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to buy games, but now it becomes silly to me. All it does is increases the game library. And the logic of supporting the devs is lame. they are neither starving for food, nor extra purchase will benefit them. (excluding the indie games.)

I rather buy the humble/indie game bundles, at least the money goes to charity.


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I used to buy games, but now it becomes silly to me. All it does is increases the game library. And the logic of supporting the devs is lame. they are neither starving for food, *nor extra purchase will benefit them.* (excluding the indie games.)
> 
> I rather buy the humble/indie game bundles, at least the money goes to charity.


Explain this...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> I once bought a few songs from Flyte, as FK had given me some wallet balance for a damaged delivery, I was laughed at by all my friends, so with that kind of attitude no wonder pc games don't sell well here, go tell some of your friends that you've bought a game, see their reactions.



Tell them you can enjoy multiplayer like a true master race and then  see their reaction


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Tell them you can enjoy multiplayer like a true master race and then  see their reaction


They don't play mp anyway, once there was a Counter Strike champion, who challenged me that he could beat any gamer online, I gave him a round of Tribes Ascend, the rest was history, I had never seen anyone humiliated so much in life, he tried to go camping, but in a game like Tribes that makes you a very big sitting duck.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> Explain this...



The developer will get their respective salary. The organization will not give a extra **** to them, unless they go bankrupt. 

Well I am saying this from my IT work experience, I dont know how gaming industry works, I may be wrong here.


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The developer will get their respective salary. The organization will not give a extra **** to them, unless they go bankrupt.
> 
> Well I am saying this from my IT work experience, I dont know how gaming industry works, I may be wrong here.


So you work in IT industry, say no one buys your products or no client gives you any projects, your company goes into loss, how long will they keep on paying your salary? I work in a IT company too, and our variable pay always depend on the performance of the company(after analyst grades). So if their company goes into a loss that means the studios will be shut down by the parent company, or the company itself will go bankrupt like THQ, a company which brought out plenty of good games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> They don't play mp anyway, once there was a Counter Strike champion, who challenged me that he could beat any gamer online, I gave him a round of Tribes Ascend, the rest was history, I had never seen anyone humiliated so much in life, he tried to go camping, but in a game like Tribes that makes you a very big sitting duck.



then show them Bf MP once.. worked for me


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> then show them Bf MP once.. worked for me


BF3 MP on BSNL net ?

I made my friends all go legit by introducing them to steam and humblebundle


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 15, 2014)

AC : Blackflag for 19.99$ on Amazon.com

- - - Updated - - -

Watch dogs Deluxe Edition for 999 RUB ~ 1674 INR on ozon.ru


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 15, 2014)

GMG 7 days of deals



Spoiler



*Batman Arkham Origins - 75% off*
Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate - 50% off
*Batman Arkham Origins Season Pass - 75% off*
Eve Online 30 Day Start Pack - 75% off
Final Fantasy VIII - 50% off 
Guardians of Middle Earth - 75% off
How to Survive - 75% off
*Injustice Gods Among Us - 75% off*
LEGO® Lord of the Rings - 75% off
Thief - 50% off
Tomb Raider GOTY - 75% off
Worms - 75% off
Worms Armageddon - 75% off
Worms Blast - 75% off


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> BF3 MP on BSNL net ?
> 
> I made my friends all go legit by introducing them to steam and humblebundle



Hey BSANAL net isnt that bad in my area.. A few of my friends have it, they get 130 ping on singapore servers


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> So you work in IT industry, say no one buys your products or no client gives you any projects, your company goes into loss, how long will they keep on paying your salary? I work in a IT company too, and our variable pay always depend on the performance of the company(after analyst grades). So if their company goes into a loss that means the studios will be shut down by the parent company, or the company itself will go bankrupt like THQ, a company which brought out plenty of good games.



Exactly. And with the budget of AAA games these days, even "millions" of sales don't translate into big profits. The recent Tomb Raider game, for example.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I used to buy games, but now it becomes silly to me. All it does is increases the game library. And the logic of supporting the devs is lame. they are neither starving for food, nor extra purchase will benefit them. (excluding the indie games.)
> I rather buy the humble/indie game bundles, at least the money goes to charity.


some devs are starving for food...mostly indie devs...


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> some devs are starving for food...mostly indie devs...


And android devs, although I don't buy a lot of indie games as such, I buy plenty of Android games(30+), some games are a steal for their price(Vector is one prime example).


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 17, 2014)

LEGO games are 75% off on steam...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2014)

alienempire said:


> LEGO games are 75% off on steam...



Never liked them much


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Never liked them much



Anyway I bought LEGO Marvel Super Heroes. It has a gud review in ign

- - - Updated - - -

Need for speed rivals and Battlefield 4 for 1749 INR at origin


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 18, 2014)

Batman Arkham Knight for 1.5k on amazon. Release date Oct 14 

*www.amazon.in/Warner-Bros-Interactive-Batman-Arkham/dp/B00IXHF890/ref=pd_bxgy_v_text_y

The Crew : 1.5k
Tom Clancy: The Division : 1.5k
Assassin's Creed : Unity : 1.8k
Shiva


----------



## tkin (Apr 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Batman Arkham Knight for 1.5k on amazon. Release date Oct 14
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Warner-Bros-Interactive-Batman-Arkham/dp/B00IXHF890/ref=pd_bxgy_v_text_y
> 
> ...


When was it that all pc games became 1.5k+ it used to be 999/-

Arrrrr mateys, its time to bring out the ship and start sailing


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> When was it that all pc games became 1.5k+ it used to be 999/-
> 
> Arrrrr mateys, its time to bring out the ship and start sailing



Then you will miss Division and Crew . Well I am not interested in The Crew anyways , but Division sure is one of the most hyped game of 2014 . For an MMO game , 1.5k is a sweet price . Even Dayz which is not AAA title is selling for 1.8k . But yeah , i miss 999 price tag .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> When was it that all pc games became 1.5k+ it used to be 999/-
> 
> Arrrrr mateys, its time to bring out the ship and start sailing



I'll just wait for Sales.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2014)

^ or giveaways


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 19, 2014)

simcity for 749.50 @ Origin and deluxe edition for 1249.50 INR


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 19, 2014)

Hows the On the House series on Origin? Currently has Dead Space on offer. Thinking if they could include battlefield or Crysis on the next giveaway


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2014)

Waiting for Dayz to com below 1.5K


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 20, 2014)

Tropico 4 Collector's bundle for 5.99$ at steam


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

BF3 at Rs 249
Crysis 3 at Rs 499

Bought 3X BF3 for friends


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> BF3 at Rs 249
> Crysis 3 at Rs 499
> 
> Bought 3X BF3 for friends



Where ??
Links ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> BF3 at *Rs 249*
> Crysis 3 at Rs 499
> 
> Bought 3X BF3 for friends


 i can buy if its non steam version (for proxy support  )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i can buy if its non steam version (for proxy support  )



Its standard Edition and its on Origin at 74% discount, just checked. I am skipping it, wanna buy premium edition but that is at 50% discount only. Screw you EA.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its standard Edition and its on Origin at 74% discount, just checked. I am skipping it, wanna buy premium edition but that is at 50% discount only. Screw you EA.



 not gonna buy it. also, don't have time to play BF3 multiplayer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

Origin Store only


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> BF3 at Rs 249
> Bought 3X BF3 for friends


i am ur friend nerevarine  pls dont forget about me
crysis 3 for 499...nice
how much is bf3 DL size? and also does it have dedicated indian servers and players?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, BF3 there are lots of servers with 100-130 ping
Plenty of players as well, and the size is around 21 GB (according to Origin)


> i am ur friend nerevarine  pls dont forget about me


hehe  i wasnt gifting them, they bought the game thru me


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, BF3 there are lots of servers with 100-130 ping
> Plenty of players as well, and the size is around 21 GB (according to Origin)


hmm, i think ill buy it...

- - - Updated - - -

check this out guys lol 
*www.imgur.com/a/Ui0Ea#0


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 21, 2014)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - The Complete Edition for 1199 INR at Game4u


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> XCOM: Enemy Unknown - The Complete Edition for 1199 INR at Game4u



Very bad deal tbh.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 23, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/SteamGameSwap/comments/23pof6/psa_red_orchestra_2_will_be_free_tomorrow_for_24/

*steamcommunity.com/games/RO2/announcements/detail/1353639133892980334


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

Dammit I got that game via trade....both RS and RO2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2014)

Good thing I don't have this game.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it good?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Is it good?



Does it matter as long as its free ?? But yes its good won GOTY.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Since all people will be able to get it, we should organize tournaments/playdates for this ? what do you say guys


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

so when do the giveaway start?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 23, 2014)

*caps lock on* Gaben forevar! *off*


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 23, 2014)

So everyone.. I have many steam gifts I have accumulated over time (usually bought during sales / swapped for games bought during sales) and I wanted to sell them!
I can also buy games on demand if you do not have access to credit/debit card or paypal to buy games on steam.. Just ask me for a game, i'll quote you the price.

All of these are ROW/World wide steam gifts (you can check them in my steam inventory)

* Ace of Spades: Battle Builder ₹ 240/-
* Alice: Madness Returns ₹ 360/-
* Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition ₹ 350/-
* Batman™: Arkham Origins - Season Pass ₹360/-
* BioShock Infinite ₹ 450/-
* Call of Juarez® Gunslinger ₹ 360/-
* Castle Crashers ₹ 420/-
* Castle Crashers - Pink Knight Pack ₹ 120/-
* Counter-Strike: Global Offensive ₹ 400/-
* Craft The World ₹ 350/-
* Dead Island: Epidemic x (7) ₹0/-
* Deadlight ₹ 360/-[/B]
* Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut x (2) ₹ 360/-
* FEZ ₹250/-
* Hotline Miami ₹200/-
* How to Survive ₹300/-
* Just Cause 120₹/-
* *Kerbal Space Program ₹ 600/-
* Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - Collection x (2) ₹ 550/-
* Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning™ ₹300/-
* Krater ₹120/-
* LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 ₹ 210/-
* LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7 ₹ 275/-
* LEGO The Lord of the Rings x (2) ₹ 275/-
* LEGO® Batman 2 DC Super Heroes™  x (2) ₹ 275/-
* LEGO® Marvel™ Super Heroes x (2) ₹ 275/-
* LIMBO ₹300/-
* Legendary ₹100/-
* Magicka x (2) ₹360/-
* Metro: Last Light Complete Edition ₹450/-
* Natural Selection 2 ₹300/-
* Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit ₹250/-
* PAYDAY 2 ₹825/
* RAGE ₹440/
* Retro City Rampage x (3) ₹120/-
* Serious Sam 2 ₹120/-
* Serious Sam 3: BFE ₹240/-
* Sleeping Dogs: Nightmare in North Point ₹120/-
* StarForge ₹ 800/-
* Super Meat Boy ₹300/-
* Terraria ₹ 420/-
* The Walking Dead: 400 Days ₹120/-
* The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition x (2) ₹400/-
* The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut ₹ 225/-
* The Wolf Among Us x (3) ₹ 625/-
* Torchlight II x (2) ₹ 420/-
* Trine 2: Complete Story Gift ₹240/-
* X-Blades ₹120/-

I can also get steam keys for particular games like Crusader Kings II (only ₹300/- ) and others on demand, but I don't have them stocked.

If you buy many games, we can negotiate a little maybe.  
Add me directly on steam to talk if you're interested  : *steamcommunity.com/id/aciddrinker*


----------



## kunalht (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh no 
Already bought RO 2!


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2014)

snap said:


> so when do the giveaway start?



Just started. Grab it.


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Just started. Grab it.



thanks, added so no need to install it ? it will stay in my inventory safely right?


----------



## DVJex (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION]

The formatting is messed up. Makes those prices look awesome .


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 23, 2014)

007 said:


> Just started. Grab it.



Got it


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2014)

snap said:


> thanks, added so no need to install it ? it will stay in my inventory safely right?



Yes it will


----------



## iittopper (Apr 23, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Is it good?



Best WW2 MP game .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Best WW2 MP game .



I wanted a good WW2 game. GabeN has provided it to us askers.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 24, 2014)

DVJex said:


> [MENTION=213323]ACidBaseD[/MENTION]
> 
> The formatting is messed up. Makes those prices look awesome .



It's correct for me? wtf


----------



## DVJex (Apr 24, 2014)

^ It looks good when you look at it in the text box, but after you post it gets ruined. The bolded ones only though.

And is the MP free for RO2 or is it only the SP? And anyone have any idea on whether the Killing Floor skins gets unlocked?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

Got Red Orchestra.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

Expect it to be in the top 10 played games on steam soon..


----------



## kunalht (Apr 24, 2014)

DVJex said:


> ^ It looks good when you look at it in the text box, but after you post it gets ruined. The bolded ones only though.
> 
> And is the MP free for RO2 or is it only the SP? And anyone have any idea on whether the Killing Floor skins gets unlocked?



Both MP and SP comes together! Both are free!


----------



## DVJex (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah ok. The store page was a little confusing, so asked.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

got RO2 from steam for free, thanks for sharing


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

Humble Weekly Sale

Nice games for the price.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

*store.steampowered.com/app/241850/ to replace old arena shooter I hope


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

sadly i cant download red orchestra 2...not enough space :'(


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 26, 2014)

What's rising storm beta ? 
I got that after activating RO2 
Is ro2 worth playing ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

I think its the expansion to RO2


----------



## kunalht (Apr 26, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> What's rising storm beta ?
> I got that after activating RO2
> Is ro2 worth playing ?



Rising storm is new RO 2
It contains all RO 2 maps + new maps.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 28, 2014)

Hii please sign this petition

Petition For Indian Pricing In STEAM


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Hii please sign this petition
> 
> Petition For Indian Pricing In STEAM


sure dude but it may backfire..............


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> sure dude but it may backfire..............



Don't know the results but try it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Don't know the results but try it



they may provide separate pricing with indian version having higher cost..........

still acceptable??


----------



## debarshi (Apr 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Don't know the results but try it



I'm seriously skeptical. Apple recently hiked their app store prices in Indian market.

A separate pricing might be detrimental.

Either way, is the Indian market strong enough for Valve to consider this?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2014)

Lower prices a bit and make them region restricted, that way it can be done. But Valve will first check total transactions done in India in steam. If they are pretty low, Valve might not consider this.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

Im pretty sure that it will be low..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 29, 2014)

How can it be more if the prices are so high, once the prices reduce people will try and buy it. Half the people freak out by having the game price in $$$. 

Game worth 15$? ****ing expensive. 
Orders the same game from flipkart for 999/-


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> How can it be more if the prices are so high, once the prices reduce people will try and buy it. Half the people freak out by having the game price in $$$.
> 
> Game worth 15$? ****ing expensive.
> Orders the same game from flipkart for 999/-



I always pray to god each time paying in dollars to show a bank error that recgonises dollars as rupees so a 15$ shown as 15 rupees


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't want region restricted prices. I am OK with sales only, thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I always pray to god each time paying in dollars to show a bank error that recgonises dollars as rupees so a 15$ shown as 15 rupees



Ever happened with you?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ever happened with you?



I got messages from bank every time when I pay with my SBI debit card in dolllars ie 20 dollars should be in 20 rupees and be disappointed after I see my account statement..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

so any more giveaways going on


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

None that I know of, but the HB weekly sale is very good if you like Indie games.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 2, 2014)

COD ghosts free






i.e. Multiplayer free weekend
25.3GB . Please gift me a fiber connection.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2014)

shiat -_- 
2 days is very less time to download 25.3


----------



## Pasapa (May 2, 2014)

Third world problems...


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2014)

free games from Blizzard *us.battle.net/account/download/?show=classic


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 3, 2014)

Selling Call of Duty Ghosts Steam Gift for ₹ 1200/- if someone is interested..


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/the-elder-scrolls-online-review,3815.html

Anyone, before buying Elder Scrolls online. go through the above article.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

I am not a guy for a monthly subscription for games anyway.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/the-elder-scrolls-online-review,3815.html
> 
> Anyone, before buying Elder Scrolls online. go through the above article.


nice read


----------



## flyingcow (May 4, 2014)

Star wars series 66% off at steam today (because may the 4th be with u)


----------



## debarshi (May 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/the-elder-scrolls-online-review,3815.html
> 
> Anyone, before buying Elder Scrolls online. go through the above article.



Well, that is full of hate.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 4, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Well, that is full of hate.



I played on the last Beta weekend, and felt pretty much the same too. So I dont think its simple hate.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

Trine 2 90% off on steam, so that's $1.99


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2014)

Prototype @ ~$4 in steam.

Mindless fun game.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2014)

Faun said:


> Prototype @ ~$4 in steam.
> 
> Mindless fun game.



Very old game and gets repetitive as well real soon.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

Faun said:


> Prototype @ ~$4 in steam.
> 
> Mindless fun game.



Dint like it. How is prototype2? heard it was almost DOA.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2014)

Just bought couple of games from GG and activated in uPlay.

Splinter Cell Blacklist Deluxe Edition for $2.43 (95% off)
Rayman Legends for $4.08 (90% off)

These are part of Spring Sale at GG. Check out the homepage. Used Russian VPN to get these prices in USD. Haven't bought anything from GG before, so I was not very sure about region locking, there was a 30 minute delay in showing the keys in GG, I was waiting to validate the keys before I can post here so that I don't mislead anyone. Unfortunately I was already at the last minute of the price bug party and looks like they've fixed the prices and also taken down SCB off the 24 hour sale list. 

Just keep a watch over it. Maybe the pricing error can crop up again.


----------



## rock2702 (May 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Just bought couple of games from GG and activated in uPlay.
> 
> Splinter Cell Blacklist Deluxe Edition for $2.43 (95% off)
> Rayman Legends for $4.08 (90% off)
> ...



Good for you, though if you had posted it earlier, it would have been good for us too


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Good for you, though if you had posted it earlier, it would have been good for us too



Yep, sorry bro.  price was too good to be true and that too via Russian VPN. So did not know if there was a catch. Will post imdtly in future.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Yep, sorry bro.  price was too good to be true and that too via Russian VPN. So did not know if there was a catch. Will post imdtly in future.



Na it is just fine. I would say you did a good thing in being cautious because if some of the ppl here fail to get thier games in time and if they lose thier money, they will only blame you for it and your credibility on the future notifications will be questioned.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Plants vs. Zombies GOTY at Origin for FREE!


----------



## kunalht (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies GOTY at Origin for FREE!



Thanks!


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies GOTY at Origin for FREE!



Got it in the library thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies GOTY at Origin for FREE!






Got it ! 
Thanx 
Just 200mb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies GOTY at Origin for FREE!



got it! thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

There is a Like  button guys..


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Humble "Daily" Bundle - 14 days of bundles!! 

Starting with Deep Silver bundle. Start saving your wallet !!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

How is sacred 2 ? is it good ? and risen 2 ?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> Random news or offtopic thread.



cleaned up.


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

Grab a FREE steam copy of Rush Bros. here!


----------



## abhidev (May 15, 2014)

thanx


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2014)

Free Arma cold assault.
*store.steampowered.com/app/65790/


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

^yes got that 
everyone who gets that, lets LAN/Internet play it 

and someone watch out and post for good deals in the daily bundles ahead


----------



## snap (May 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Free Arma cold assault.
> *store.steampowered.com/app/65790/



thanks added to library


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Grab a FREE steam copy of Rush Bros. here!



If you Complete this game before 12 days , you will get 9$$ GMG credit . Its worth playing .


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2014)

iittopper said:


> If you Complete this game before 12 days , you will get 9$$ GMG credit . Its worth playing .



Sadness that I have to go to my Village, it would have been a good game to play.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2014)

iittopper said:


> If you Complete this game before 12 days , you will get 9$$ GMG credit . Its worth playing .



how many days left


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> how many days left



*blog.playfire.com/2014/05/playfire-rewards-beta-rush-bros-special.html

Just Start the game atleast once before 1 day 15 hour . Then complete it within 12 days 15 hour . Dont forget to link your steam account to playfire before starting .


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2014)

*splur.gy/r/NFSNR/r/2LZ4zt84fCT

GOAT Simulator giveaway by zotac enter the contest to win


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2014)

alienempire said:


> *splur.gy/r/NFSNR/r/2LZ4zt84fCT
> 
> GOAT Simulator giveaway by zotac enter the contest to win



There are thousands of giveaway like this going on every seconds.


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2014)

HiB 8 Re-Bundle. Check out. 11 games for about $3.40 (current BTA)


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2014)

Titanfall and BF4 @ 2k in origin..


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 17, 2014)

alienempire said:


> *splur.gy/r/NFSNR/r/2LZ4zt84fCT
> 
> GOAT Simulator giveaway by zotac enter the contest to win



I bought goat simulator.. I don't think it was worth the money. It was super fun at first. But it got boring after 1.5 hours


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2014)

Origin Flash Sale


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

Titanfall/BF4 too expensive still 
1k I would have considered but 2k no chance


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Titanfall/BF4 too expensive still
> 1k I would have considered but 2k no chance



Try Origin MX , its available for 24$ . But yeah me to will wait for 50% off sale .


----------



## Bhargav (May 20, 2014)

Free Euro Truck Simulator 2 DLC - Metallic Paint Jobs Pack for registering at their site


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2014)

48 hour spring sale > any good deals here? *www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 48 hour spring sale > any good deals here? *www.humblebundle.com/store



outlast 
sleeping dogs


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2014)

Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition Steam key FREE!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2014)

*eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/company-of-heroes-2-multiplayer-access-key-giveaway

Be quick. Change region. Try different ip. or use Tor.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

ah cool. ty.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 24, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/company-of-heroes-2-multiplayer-access-key-giveaway
> 
> Be quick. Change region. Try different ip. or use Tor.


its over but thnx anyway.........


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> its over but thnx anyway.........



You guys weren't online on steam. Otherwise could have insta-pinged.


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2014)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for $4.99. I believe this is the lowest price ever.

PS: You may have to use a US address for checkout at GS.


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 24, 2014)

007 said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for $4.99. I believe this is the lowest price ever.
> 
> PS: You may have to use a US address for checkout at GS.



I'll wait for summer sale. Even if Legendary edition sale price was decreased from 60$ to 40$. So After a -66% off (like the last winter sale) it will be available for 13.5$. 

It will be around 11$ in some other region.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I'll wait for summer sale. Even if Legendary edition sale price was decreased from 60$ to 40$. So After a -66% off (like the last winter sale) it will be available for 13.5$.
> 
> It will be around 11$ in some other region.



It is region lock.


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It is region lock.



Not RU, i'm sure in some other region its not.. maybe BR or EU


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

killing floor is 80% off, $3.99


----------



## Allu Azad (May 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/company-of-heroes-2-multiplayer-access-key-giveaway
> 
> Be quick. Change region. Try different ip. or use Tor.



Did anyone get it other than me?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Did anyone get it other than me?



Hmm.. I got it. 2 

BTW have you downloaded?? I saw someone said, it is showing as the full game in steam library.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 26, 2014)

No I haven't downloaded. Full game as in fully installed?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> No I haven't downloaded. Full game as in fully installed?



In steam library, the name appear as "Company of Heroes 2", I guess it should show something like "Company of Heroes 2 Multiplayer only" or some thing like this.


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Did anyone get it other than me?



damn , missed it .


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Did anyone get it other than me?



I got it


----------



## Allu Azad (May 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> In steam library, the name appear as "Company of Heroes 2", I guess it should show something like "Company of Heroes 2 Multiplayer only" or some thing like this.



I guess it includes single player also. Anyway never gonna play it .


----------



## heartless (May 26, 2014)

Is this a good deal? *www.gamersgate.com/DDB-BIOTP/bioshock-triple-pack 
It shows Bioshock still using securom drm but I don't see any drm info on steam. Anyone knows?


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2014)

heartless said:


> Is this a good deal? *www.gamersgate.com/DDB-BIOTP/bioshock-triple-pack
> It shows Bioshock still using securom drm but I don't see any drm info on steam. Anyone knows?



not a good deal . Wait for amazon/steam sale . You can get all 3 game with steam DRM for 10$


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2014)

Battlefield 3 free on origin
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

Thanks so much.


----------



## powerhoney (May 29, 2014)

Any FIFA 14 deals???


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 29, 2014)

Bf3 + multiplayer free ? OMG 
Get it guyssss..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Cyberghost (May 29, 2014)

XCOM Enemy Unknown Complete Edition for 24.99 USD at steam


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> XCOM Enemy Unknown Complete Edition for 24.99 USD at steam



899₹ on flipkart.


----------



## kunalht (May 31, 2014)

Battlefield 4 20$ on amazon
*www.amazon.com/Battlefield-4-Onlin...29/183-5628044-0193265?tag=amazongamesales-20


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2014)

Sniper Elite V2 on Steam


Sniper Elite V2 Free.

Offer lasts 24 hours.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
> 
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Free.
> ...



no like button, but thanks! got it


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
> 
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Free.
> ...


tyvm got it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
> 
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Free.
> ...



free forever ?

- - - Updated - - -

yep free forever thanks


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes!! My fav sniper shooter!! Thanks for the ups.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 5, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
> 
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Free.
> ...



Got it 

Thanks Allu :thumbup:


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have registered Sniper Elite V2 in my Steam Library. Do I need to download the game data now itself or I can do it anytime in future for free? Thanks!


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 5, 2014)

^anytime in the future.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 10, 2014)

Many nice sales on origin. Specially
Dragon Age Ultimate for 349₹. 
Tomb Raider for 299₹. 
Sleeping Dogs 299₹. 
AoE 3 Compelte = 499₹
Mirrors Edge = 89₹
NFS Undercover = 89₹

Damn it's a steal at these prices.
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/deals/sale/playerappreciation


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

hmmm.. i wanna get mirrors edge and TR.

btw, that is TR2013??


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2014)

^^Tomb Raider2013


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

cool.

can someone give the links?? i wanna check.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2014)

wow I have some eye problem,last time I saw the  comment it was  "what is TR2013??"


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2014)

ummmm.... i wanted the links to those discounted deals... i cant seem to find TR2013 at that price. 

and all prices on my steam client are in $$$.. any way to convert it to Rupee??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 11, 2014)

Civ Linux Launch


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ummmm.... i wanted the links to those discounted deals... i cant seem to find TR2013 at that price.
> 
> and all prices on my steam client are in $$$.. any way to convert it to Rupee??



I already linked it: *www.origin.com/en-in/store/deals/sale/playerappreciation

Here is tomb raider: *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/tomb-raider/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
PS: It's on origin not steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ummmm.... i wanted the links to those discounted deals... i cant seem to find TR2013 at that price.
> 
> and all prices on my steam client are in $$$.. any way to convert it to Rupee??



u want Mirror's edge ? Exchange something of equal value ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I already linked it: *www.origin.com/en-in/store/deals/sale/playerappreciation
> 
> Here is tomb raider: *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/tomb-raider/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> *PS: It's on origin not steam*.



oh heh.. 

okay tahnks 



Nerevarine said:


> u want Mirror's edge ? Exchange something of equal value ?



dont have any games on steam. only free ones.. like TF2, GRP, Sniper Elite v2


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

Just in case if anyone is interested.

The Crew closed beta


----------



## kunalht (Jun 11, 2014)

Steam sales starting from 19th June!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Steam sales starting from 19th June!



Nice!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

News baby!


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Steam sales starting from 19th June!



my b'day is on 19th June


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my b'day is on 19th June


awesome!! lucky you.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my b'day is on 19th June



Birthday Gift specially from Steam!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Steam sales starting from 19th June!


oops.. i just spent everything on a csgo skin.. thought sale would be end of july or something like last year.. damn.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> oops.. i just spent everything on a csgo skin.. thought sale would be end of july or something like last year.. damn.



how mcuh did you spend??


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> oops.. i just spent everything on a csgo skin.. thought sale would be end of july or something like last year.. damn.



so sadddd.....
start saving now....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> how mcuh did you spend??


49.8$


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> 49.8$





dafuq.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> dafuq.



it turned out well though.. i was regretting it was a bad investment and was about to sell it.. d3p adviced to keep it hoping it would rise.. damn the skin is 135$ now and rising. 

*steamcommunity-a.akamaihd.net/economy/image/zuqb6Wx0YZLz7yKz7VwEPnamUVgoBG_SJyHxqQm6TJkH4awSNWgngFM2Pk3LPFiwbqEKHyEbb9YhKva7CKxbkwijuBgkbCCJQ0c6R8h2S6Fqt0EHZU4hzy0rx6UTqAmjBfmDEHZsZLpfdypOz31en3K7QkBmdCzeMCL95kT_DJ1f6r9EJGxl0VUtOROWdw2iL7cXGCIac4oncKH6H_xbxAe76x5sfTuC/330x192
it's cool isn't it.. i'm gonna nametag it summer-sale fund raiser.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2014)

looks kickass


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> it turned out well though.. i was regretting it was a bad investment and was about to sell it.. d3p adviced to keep it hoping it would rise.. damn the skin is 135$ now and rising.
> 
> *steamcommunity-a.akamaihd.net/economy/image/zuqb6Wx0YZLz7yKz7VwEPnamUVgoBG_SJyHxqQm6TJkH4awSNWgngFM2Pk3LPFiwbqEKHyEbb9YhKva7CKxbkwijuBgkbCCJQ0c6R8h2S6Fqt0EHZU4hzy0rx6UTqAmjBfmDEHZsZLpfdypOz31en3K7QkBmdCzeMCL95kT_DJ1f6r9EJGxl0VUtOROWdw2iL7cXGCIac4oncKH6H_xbxAe76x5sfTuC/330x192
> it's cool isn't it.. i'm gonna nametag it summer-sale fund raiser.


good if you get a profit from it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice skin that one


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

[Steam] (Game) Pid : FreeGameFindings

get your free steam copy  you have to like their FB page first though.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

snap said:


> [Steam] (Game) Pid : FreeGameFindings
> 
> get your free steam copy  you have to like their FB page first though.



first thing to do after i get access to a PC 

- - - Updated - - -



Digital Fragger said:


> it turned out well though.. i was regretting it was a bad investment and was about to sell it.. d3p adviced to keep it hoping it would rise.. damn the skin is 135$ now and rising.
> 
> *steamcommunity-a.akamaihd.net/economy/image/zuqb6Wx0YZLz7yKz7VwEPnamUVgoBG_SJyHxqQm6TJkH4awSNWgngFM2Pk3LPFiwbqEKHyEbb9YhKva7CKxbkwijuBgkbCCJQ0c6R8h2S6Fqt0EHZU4hzy0rx6UTqAmjBfmDEHZsZLpfdypOz31en3K7QkBmdCzeMCL95kT_DJ1f6r9EJGxl0VUtOROWdw2iL7cXGCIac4oncKH6H_xbxAe76x5sfTuC/330x192
> it's cool isn't it.. i'm gonna nametag it summer-sale fund raiser.



i'm not a CS fanboy and neither do i play CS, but $49.8 for a skin?? I literally mean wtf. I never got it why these skins are so costly


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'm not a CS fanboy and neither do i play CS, but $49.8 for a skin?? I literally mean wtf. I never got it why these skins are so costly


Rarity. Supply and demand. There are also like $3000+ skins on cs, dota2.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 15, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> Rarity. Supply and demand. There are also like $3000+ skins on cs, dota2.



Where are these skins shown? I mean in the game?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Where are these skins shown? I mean in the game?



yes. in game. we better continue in csgo thread..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2014)

snap said:


> [Steam] (Game) Pid : FreeGameFindings
> 
> get your free steam copy  you have to like their FB page first though.


did you get any email for the coupon?? i didnt.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

The email is just for spamming purpose, type your id then like their FB page and they will give you the key in the page itself. Just create a fake FB and give them a disposable email id 

I got the key and redeemed in steam already. Anyone can create more fake Id's and get more keys


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> did you get any email for the coupon?? i didnt.



i did get the email


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, got it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2014)

Peggle free on origin till Aug 5.
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/peg...game/standard-edition?source=indiegamebundles


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

Steam Sale hasn't even started and Just Cause and Just Cause 2 are 80% off


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

80% off sales have become somewhat regular now. It used to be 75% before.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2014)

All the 2013 titles are having at least 50% off on flipkart.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 17, 2014)

i do agree wid DVj 

Guys do u have made wishlist for steam sell?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.... A long wishlist


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 18, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> i do agree wid DVj
> 
> Guys do u have made wishlist for steam sell?



Here's my wishlist  :
1. Wolfenstein The New Order (Mostly will pick this up@winter sale)
2. South Park Stick of Truth (Mostly will pick this up@winter sale)
3. Banished, hoping it to go on discount on humble store. That way I can get a Steam Key as well as a DRM Free version. I just want a steam version incase they add support for Steam Workshop..
4. Age of Empires III Complete Collection
5. Call of Juarez Gunslinger
6. Gas Guzzlers Extreme
7. Dawn of Discovery / Anno 1404
8. Knights of Honor (will wait for this to go in a bunduru)

The only other game i'd pick up is Dishonored GOTY if it's real cheap. That's it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

I would totally get l4d2 4pack.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2014)

RON Ext Edition


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2014)

We've got 10,000 codes for the Defense Grid 2 beta! - Destructoid


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 19, 2014)

Steam Summer sale begins Tonight 10.30 pm


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2014)

Peggle on the house in origin, get it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Steam Summer sale begins Tonight 10.30 pm



ok guys this time i will need your help to tell which deal is best last time i missed out the winter sales this time i am fully prepared......


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys this time i will need your help to tell which deal is best last time i missed out the winter sales this time i am fully prepared......


I will need the help too... Please post anything that interests you guys!!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2014)

^^  
Make sure you guys post here before purchasing..  never insta purchase if you don't have experience with previous sales and trends.. 
if you are buying something for multiplayer make sure the game is not dead.. 

general rule is only purchase if it is either -- > a flash sale, or daily deal. if you miss, wait for last 2 days when most deals re-appear.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 19, 2014)

Just check THIS



Spoiler






> Hey /r/gaming! Before the Steam Summer Sale (SSS) gets into full swing I'd like to get a guideline for making purchases. I remember seeing that you shouldn't buy things willy nilly, but does that apply to the Daily Deals (DD)? Right now Bioshock Infinite is a DD, but will it get any lower if it becomes a Flash Sale (FS)? Can it become a FS, or Community Choice (CC)? These are the kinds of questions that I want to be answered before we all start spending our hard earned cash.
> Therefore, I propose a Guideline for the SSS:
> *Don't buy games unless they are a Daily Deal, Flash Sale, or Community Choice (you may have to wait for your game, but it'll save you $$$ in the long run)*
> If a game hasn't been a DD, FS, or CC buy it on the last day of the SSS (getting it at the SSS discount is better than full price or not at all)
> ...








Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Xi4aE.png


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2014)

how long do these flash sales last


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll buy AOE 2 HD and RON this time


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

I too want to buy that


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2014)

Yup they deserve to be bought  esp because it AOE brings back lots of memories to me


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Never played AOE 2 much. Was a huge fan of Rise of Rome. And RON, god my 4 years in college utterly consumed (in a good way).


----------



## masterkd (Jun 19, 2014)

Sales up!! Far Cry 3 for $7.49 seems good.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 19, 2014)

steam sale startedddd


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 19, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Sales up!! Far Cry 3 for $7.49 seems good.



Better wait if buying FC3 it ll get down


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Witcher 2 $3.99. Steam sale


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 20, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Better wait if buying FC3 it ll get down



I don't think so, daily deals are the lowest it goes..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2014)

Which multiplayer games will be worth buying in Steam Sales?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 20, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which multiplayer games will be worth buying in Steam Sales?



insurgency is one of my favorite. Buy it if you like FPS games.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2014)

kunalht said:


> insurgency is one of my favorite. Buy it if you like FPS games.



Thanks Kunal, I have checked the videos and it seems to be an amazing game. I will buy it.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> how long do these flash sales last


8 hours.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

sorry for a noob question. I am new to Steam.
do we have to download the entire game once we pay the money? how do we get the game key?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

anikkket said:


> sorry for a noob question. I am new to Steam.
> do we have to download the entire game once we pay the money? how do we get the game key?



Yes you will have too. Right click the game in your library and check CD key


----------



## kunalht (Jun 20, 2014)

anikkket said:


> sorry for a noob question. I am new to Steam.
> do we have to download the entire game once we pay the money? how do we get the game key?



yes.
once you pay money, that game will add to your steam library. You can download it whenever you want.

- - - Updated - - -

How is Dungeon Defenders for 3.74 $ ? Any one played it ?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

wow so i was funding my account with $25 using my sister's SBI VISA Credit Card and they fuc*ing rejected it. she got a call(right now) that steam is not a trusted site as they have had many users complain against steam. 

I SO WANNA HIT THAT GUY AND THOSE USERS


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> wow so i was funding my account with $25 using my sister's SBI VISA Credit Card and they fuc*ing rejected it. she got a call(right now) that steam is not a trusted site as they have had many users complain against steam.
> 
> I SO WANNA HIT THAT GUY AND THOSE USERS



best option use icici never had any problems for anything online...


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> wow so i was funding my account with $25 using my sister's SBI VISA Credit Card and they fuc*ing rejected it. she got a call(right now) that steam is not a trusted site as they have had many users complain against steam.
> 
> I SO WANNA HIT THAT GUY AND THOSE USERS



HDFC CCs work like a breeze


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2014)

So do Citibank cc.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

will have to use Entropay, she doesn't have any other credit cards.


----------



## icebags (Jun 21, 2014)

origin says titanfall free for 48 hours, if anybody wants to try out.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2014)

Meh.. The download itself will take 48hrs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2014)

^true that


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

Payday The Heist is $4.49 for four pack, but it isnt on daily/flash. Should i get it? And how's the DLC? Worth $1x4?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

IIRC, payday 1 four pack for 4$ was the cheapest. So, that's quite a good price. 
Yea.
No idea about the DLC. But it's worth it.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

DVJex said:


> IIRC, payday 1 four pack for 4$ was the cheapest. So, that's quite a good price.
> Yea.
> No idea about the DLC. But it's worth it.



i'll buy it then. if i could

btw anyone having problems with entropay?they dont seem to accept debit cards now :/ 
neither SBI CC is working on Steam.
what should i do?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'll buy it then. if i could
> 
> btw anyone having problems with entropay?they dont seem to accept debit cards now :/
> neither SBI CC is working on Steam.
> what should i do?


Buy using paypal as gateway with SBI CC


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

AOE 2 HD on sale 5$ or 7.5$ with expansion. Good deal.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'll buy it then. if i could
> 
> btw anyone having problems with entropay?they dont seem to accept debit cards now :/
> neither SBI CC is working on Steam.
> what should i do?



If you have SBI/HDFC net banking then use the virtual card system.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 22, 2014)

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim at 75% discount


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'll buy it then. if i could
> 
> btw anyone having problems with entropay?they dont seem to accept debit cards now :/
> neither SBI CC is working on Steam.
> what should i do?



If you can do a bank transfer, i'm willing to help.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2014)

AOE 2 HD or RON Ext Ed ?
Im confused between these 2. Right now, Ron doesnt have any discounts iirc


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> AOE 2 HD or RON Ext Ed ?
> Im confused between these 2. Right now, Ron doesnt have any discounts iirc



get AOE 2 hd


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2014)

AOE 2 hd + forgotten dlc for 2.49 USD @ Amazon price glitch buy it before it ends

Amazon AOE + Forgotten 2.49$


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2014)

Can someone buy this game for me? I can pay him via bank transfer. Before Amazon fix this.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> AOE 2 hd + forgotten dlc for 2.49 USD @ Amazon price glitch buy it before it ends
> 
> Amazon AOE + Forgotten 2.49$


i tried to buy this with fake us adress... order doesn't go through though.. ;(


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Can someone buy this game for me? I can pay him via bank transfer. Before Amazon fix this.



Could have bought it, if you messaged me on steam. Now it's fixed.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Could have bought it, if you messaged me on steam. Now it's fixed.



Get it now. The deal is still on. This is *not* a price glitch. The listing is for Forgotten DLC (which is at 75% discount) but Amazon is sending out AoE 2 HD + Forgotten keys. Grab while you still can.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> AOE 2 hd + forgotten dlc for 2.49 USD @ Amazon price glitch buy it before it ends
> 
> Amazon AOE + Forgotten 2.49$



its not there...........


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> AOE 2 HD or RON Ext Ed ?
> Im confused between these 2. Right now, Ron doesnt have any discounts iirc



Get AOE 2 HD now and get RoN Ext in the winter sale.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2014)

My card doesn't work on amazon..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there a good deal on Ron? I need it


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

^ You'll get like maybe upto 40-50% off since AoM Ext has 40% discount. If you want it real cheap, you should wait for the winter sale.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

To the carribean till winter


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Is there a good deal on Ron? I need it



RON won't go on sale most probably as it is a new game on *Steam*. Games that are 3 or more months old only go on sale. Wait for the Winter Sale, it'll go down to $5 most probably.

PS - its my fav RTS game 

btw am i the only one who thinks this time sales aren't that great? Except for Skyrim and Payday and a few other?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 22, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> My card doesn't work on amazon..



entropay ?
you have to enter US address for that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> RON won't go on sale most probably as it is a new game on *Steam*. Games that are 3 or more months old only go on sale. Wait for the Winter Sale, it'll go down to $5 most probably.
> 
> PS - its my fav RTS game
> 
> btw am i the only one who thinks this time sales aren't that great? Except for Skyrim and Payday and a few other?



Same here man. Let's play sometimes


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> AOE 2 hd + forgotten dlc for 2.49 USD @ Amazon price glitch buy it before it ends
> 
> Amazon AOE + Forgotten 2.49$



Thanks . It is still working, Once you buy it, they will give a steam key, which will provide the base game as well.Just activated my copy.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Thanks . It is still working, Once you buy it, they will give a steam key, which will provide the base game as well.Just activated my copy.



Does this provide the game or only the expansion? Can I buy using Indian Address?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2014)

kunalht said:


> entropay ?
> you have to enter US address for that.



I signed up with entropay and added funds.. should i use Us adress in entropay too ?




i tried to buy with some fake US address and entropay card number.. amazon never asked cvv.. transaction never goes through..

- - - Updated - - -

*Update: got the game.. traded it with a US guy for steam credit.. *


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Same here man. Let's play sometimes



well we still can using gameranger


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> well we still can using gameranger



That's what I was thinking about


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> That's what I was thinking about



pm me on if you ever want to


----------



## kunalht (Jun 22, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> I signed up with entropay and added funds.. should i use Us adress in entropay too ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no enter any address in entropay. just add us address in amazon


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2014)

someone suggest me some good coop + multiplayer game to buy i have 10$ in steam


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> someone suggest me some good coop + multiplayer game to buy i have 10$ in steam



Payday The Heist, Boderlands 2

- - - Updated - - -

btw just received Boderlands 2 from a guy for helping him out with buying a GPU


----------



## kunalht (Jun 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> someone suggest me some good coop + multiplayer game to buy i have 10$ in steam



payday 1,2 , borderlands 2 , torchlight 2(co-op ) , trine 2 (co-op only)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

Games - Buy Games Online at Best Prices in India

Edit: Select 50% Off from right hand side.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2014)

not any ggod games on sales........


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not any ggod games on sales........



Somes are, Bioshock Infinite = 500
Thief = 500
CODGhost
XCOM complete.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 23, 2014)

Wolf Among Us, Banished, State of Decay, Mount and Blade Warban, KoA Reckoning, Tomb Raider, Hitman Absolution, Skyrim, Metro LL... so many good deals..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah hitman absolution is an awesome deal


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2014)

KoA Reckoning is tempting


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?



I play. But am a noob in that. Vote in steam. It is for vote in next batch


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

I did, and so far all my votes are selected


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?



Get the complete edition, and of course by trading. 5-6 keys.

I have it, played a few times.


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

5/6 keys = ~10$ ?
If so, I need to buy keys first xD


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2014)

okay so i bought Payday for 1.49USD.


----------



## heartless (Jun 23, 2014)

Should I buy borderlands 2 goty or the base game only?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?



i do.. i'm waiting for brave new world sale..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

y orion dino horde keeps winning the game suckss
any reviews for takedown : red sabre ?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> y orion dino horde keeps winning the game suckss
> any reviews for takedown : red sabre ?



because community sales don't go as you expect them to be. And takedown re sabre sucks


----------



## hsr (Jun 23, 2014)

aaaaaaand it's not Civ5


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?



I play. It is one of the fav.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> I really hope Civ5 goes into sale, always wanted to buy it. For reasons not to be disclosed, I've always played it single player and found it very entertaining. Anyone else who plays it here regularly?



I have civ 4 complete right now. Played this game a lot, with fall from heaven mod as well (the hottest mod that time).

If there is a good deal on civ 5 complete ed, then i will get it as well


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

hsr said:


> aaaaaaand it's not Civ5



Wait, it is not yet over.. It will come in daily deals.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 23, 2014)

Thinking of ordering Thief from flipkart @499/- worth it?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2014)

^^ Ofcourse it is.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2014)

Waiting for civ 5 and cs:go . Please god let thy come fast.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2014)

Buy civ 5 complete from flipkart @ 899 it is cheaper than steam.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 23, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Ofcourse it is.



Saw many reviews.. almost all of them had negative impression.. I'll proabably wait for this to drop to 2-3$ lol.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

not buying anything unless its flash sale
noticing some games on sale are not the lowest sale price points for those games, its just that many of them are on sale together


----------



## srkmish (Jun 23, 2014)

Best games for 2014 and beyond: The 36 best PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360, PC and Wii U games - Pocket-lint


----------



## little (Jun 24, 2014)

how's valve complete pack? VFM?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

little said:


> how's valve complete pack? VFM?


nien.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 24, 2014)

little said:


> how's valve complete pack? VFM?


buy what you want individually


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

can i can get cs 1.6 for 3 $........


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2014)

Get Omerta: City of Gangsters (with 4 DLCs) FREE! (*45 minutes* more to grab!)

- - - Updated - - -

Find the free giveaway on the homepage and get it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can i can get cs 1.6 for 3 $........


yup.. wait for daily deal.. it will be 2.5$


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 25, 2014)

still waiting for cs:go,insurgency,payday 2 to go again under 4$


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2014)

is SPC-Blacklist worth for 7.49$ ??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2014)

guys killing floor in flash sale is still not at the lowest price it has been, that graphic about waiting for flash sale, is slightly slightly misleading, you have to wait for flash sales, also the right flash sale


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> guys killing floor in flash sale is still not at the lowest price it has been, that graphic about waiting for flash sale, is slightly slightly misleading, you have to wait for flash sales, also the right flash sale



yeah.. it could also be that that's the maximum discount for this sale..  

it was 80% off last sale..

- - - Updated - - -

btw alanwake an is free on gog for next 20 mins


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2014)

hey thanks [MENTION=123565]Digital Fragger[/MENTION]  btw its the second part right ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2014)

abhidev said:


> hey thanks @Digital Fragger  btw its the second part right ?



yeah, american nightmare it is


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> yeah.. it could also be that that's the maximum discount for this sale..
> 
> it was 80% off last sale..
> 
> ...


its ended right?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2014)

anyone tried castle crashers?
 [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] , yeah it's ended.. it' was only a half hour deal


----------



## snap (Jun 25, 2014)

[Steam] (Game) 5 million Steam Keys in 5 weeks! (Not officially started yet!) : FreeGameFindings  more free games


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 25, 2014)

snap said:


> [Steam] (Game) 5 million Steam Keys in 5 weeks! (Not officially started yet!) : FreeGameFindings  more free games



thanks


----------



## DVJex (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks snap.

And I think if not this forum, atleast this thread should have a like/thank button.


----------



## snap (Jun 25, 2014)

got the game, afaik this game usually sells for 9.99$ and now is on sale at 1.99$. Just hoarding my library with free games


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2014)

wow valve... csgo 50% max discount.. only game i've been waiting for.. 

they really know how to estimate the demand..  

atleast hoping the pending update would be a grand  one.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 25, 2014)

CS GO was available for 3.74$ in last winter sale!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

very tough decision this time quake 3 + unreal tournament or gta 4 + far cry 3.............

- - - Updated - - -

Buy Counter-Strike 1 Anthology: Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Deathmatch Classic, Ricochet, Counter-Strike: Condition Zero for 3.74 dollars is it a good deal?

- - - Updated - - -

nvm already bought it.........


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2014)

anyone tried kerbal space program?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 26, 2014)

any good game on a good sale? The only good one i could find was Metro 2033 and Brothers a Tale of two sons


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2014)

^been playing kerbal space.. it's really fun and challenging.. it's on sale.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 26, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^been playing kerbal space.. it's really fun and challenging.. it's on sale.



$16 :scared:


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> $16 :scared:


You can get it for 5 or 6 tf2 keys by trade. 

at last here comes the brave new world 75% sale after i crossed my budget..


----------



## snap (Jun 27, 2014)

Another free game *www.smudgedcat.com/shuggy_giveaway/ 

Source: [Steam] (Game) The Adventures of Shuggy : FreeGameFindings


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2014)

Another one, project cyber SteamKeyRegister


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Another one, project cyber SteamKeyRegister



you are a mod why isn't there any thanks or like button?? but anyways thanks.........

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Another free game *www.smudgedcat.com/shuggy_giveaway/
> 
> Source: [Steam] (Game) The Adventures of Shuggy : FreeGameFindings



thanks dude TFS.......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks both of you !


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]  [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] Civ V is on sale. $7.49

And in daily deal $16.49 complete edition


----------



## little (Jun 27, 2014)

What's wrong with HDFC Netsafe Cards? Earlier I used to buy from Steam using Netsafe VCC but now steam says that the bank declined the card.

The things might have changed because my last purchase from steam was around 1.5yrs ago. Last year Netsafe went down for a couple of months for an update; does anyone know what was changed in that update? Does the Netsafe service still works on online sites like steam, has it worked for you?


----------



## masterkd (Jun 27, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]  [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] Civ V is on sale. $7.49
> 
> And in daily deal $16.49 complete edition



Cheaper in Flipkart Rs. 899


----------



## hsr (Jun 27, 2014)

It's not really in the range I expected it to be and I blew my budget on GMod and Dota 2 goodies so gg Summersale2014
God bless DRM-free games


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2014)

bought urban trials freestyle for 1$


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2014)

abhidev said:


> bought urban trials freestyle for 1$



it has cards.. get part of your money back!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> it has cards.. get part of your money back!



how??


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> how??



Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 30, 2014)

the sale's over and i want able to earn shi#  all my cards were wasted


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 1, 2014)

I completed my badge with a lil' help 

thanks #Faun #Zangetsu


----------



## snap (Jul 1, 2014)

Dead Island: Epidemic Beta Code Giveaway - GameSpot

Beta giveaway, you also get 6 gift copies.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Dead Island: Epidemic Beta Code Giveaway - GameSpot
> 
> Beta giveaway, you also get 6 gift copies.



LOL steam already gave me 4 for free several months back


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL steam already gave me 4 for free several months back



me too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL steam already gave me 4 for free several months back



I've always wondered if those free games include AAA games...


----------



## DVJex (Jul 2, 2014)

Dead Island Epidemic is supposed to be F2P after beta ends. If anyone wants a free copy, ping me.
And  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] wb.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 2, 2014)

ping me I have 5 DI left ..



And Warface is a new F2P release on steam checkout


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Dead Island Epidemic is supposed to be F2P after beta ends. If anyone wants a free copy, ping me.
> And  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] wb.



Thanks. Good to be back though games are updating like hell so can't really play anything.


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

So many DI:Epidemic giveaways that we might get to play it on playdates 

- - - Updated - - -

[Steam] (Game) Dino D-Day : FreeGameFindings 

Fyi The Indie Gala also do giveaways but it requires indiegala account and have to login through our steam account, so i don't post these.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

ow, got that during steam sale. was hoping for another dino title.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 3, 2014)

anyone pm me a di key havent got any


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

^^Dead island epidemic? It is a gift copy so have to add you on steam : )


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 3, 2014)

how to do that ?


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

My steam id: Steam Community :: TheVenerable . Last copy goes to Pkkumar. Some other members also have gift copies if anyone is interested.

Fyi I did not try this game so... DL on your own risk


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

I tried DI: Epidemic. Seems pretty fun at start, gets boring.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2014)

snap said:


> My steam id: Steam Community :: TheVenerable . Last copy goes to Pkkumar. Some other members also have gift copies if anyone is interested.
> 
> Fyi I did not try this game so... DL on your own risk


i also have copies of this game if anyone interested tell me their steam id........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

I have 3 copies if anyone interested.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2014)

^ which game???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

Dead Island: Epidemic

Now 2 copies.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2014)

Defense Grid 2 logitech giveaway, needs fb like


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Defense Grid 2 logitech giveaway, needs fb like



All keys were given out


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmm..not sure if you folks are already aware but posting anyway. Check out Humble 2k Bundle. Current BTA *$7.19* (more games to be added next week)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Hmm..not sure if you folks are already aware but posting anyway. Check out Humble 2k Bundle. Current BTA *$7.19* (more games to be added next week)



Bought the Above Average thanks.


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

For your free games appetite We have a million Steam keys for Really Big Sky to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2014)

snap said:


> For your free games appetite We have a million Steam keys for Really Big Sky to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer



How to take part of this giveaway? I couldn't find any instructions.


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

"Woobox, the service that delivers the keys, has just gone down, which has caused some problems with the giveaway. We'll repost the key giveaway box as soon as their service is back online. Don't worry, we're still planning to give away a million Steam keys. Apologies for the delay!"

It will be back soon i guess


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2014)

But to Paint a Universe


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2014)

snap said:


> For your free games appetite We have a million Steam keys for Really Big Sky to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer





Anorion said:


> But to Paint a Universe



Thanks. Got em both.


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2014)

[Xbox 360/One] (Credit) $5 Code : FreeGameFindings

be quick guys, maybe you will find it useful


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

snap said:


> [Xbox 360/One] (Credit) $5 Code : FreeGameFindings
> 
> be quick guys, maybe you will find it useful



Nope, not useful. :/


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2014)

free giveaway 'Really Big Sky'

We have a million Steam keys for Really Big Sky to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 14, 2014)

Murdered Soul Suspect @ 51% on gamestheshop.com

MSS ₹490


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)

Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam is this a good deal or can we buy it more cheaply? 

- - - Updated - - -

We have a million Steam keys to give away for Gun Monkeys, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer you get one gift copy of the game too


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2014)

snap said:


> Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam is this a good deal or can we buy it more cheaply?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> We have a million Steam keys to give away for Gun Monkeys, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer you get one gift copy of the game too



Thanks [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]. Reedemed it.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2014)

""This promotion is currently serving the maximum allowed number of users. Please check back in a minute."'


Got it after some refreshes


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2014)

snap said:


> Save 75% on Killing Floor on Steam is this a good deal or can we buy it more cheaply?



It was 85% long back..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

not too long back. About three weeks before the summer sale it was 2.99. That title is perpetually in a state of price drop.


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dishonored GOTY for $8.16 with code *P36EYA-K5JYKT-ABO7X9*.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Dishonored GOTY for $8.16 with code *P36EYA-K5JYKT-ABO7X9*.



Can't use the voucher for this game. Its greyed out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

We have a million Steam keys to give away for Gun Monkeys, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Can't use the voucher for this game. Its greyed out.



Please check again. It is working from my end. I did purchase last night with this coupon. Was waiting for some good discounts on this but I don't think the GOTY will be getting lower than $7.50 anytime soon. So $8 seemed to be a decent price when compared to steam sales or even the latest QuakeCon sale. ($10.19)

*i.imgur.com/JKNgUZE.png

Tried applying coupon just now.

*i.imgur.com/MMXm60E.png


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Please check again. It is working from my end. I did purchase last night with this coupon. Was waiting for some good discounts on this but I don't think the GOTY will be getting lower than $7.50 anytime soon. So $8 seemed to be a decent price when compared to steam sales or even the latest QuakeCon sale. ($10.19)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JKNgUZE.png
> 
> ...



Oh yeah....I was applying my GMG credits thats why it wasn't working. You can apply one of them at a time.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2014)

I got gun monkeys


----------



## 007 (Jul 23, 2014)

Humble Square Enix Bundle

*$1 for:*


    Thief Gold
    Daikatana
    Mini Ninjas
    Anachronox
    Hitman: Codename 47
    Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
*BTA (now at $7.73) for: *


    Deus Ex: Invisible War
    Deus Ex: The Fall
    Hitman: Absolution
    Nosgoth Veteran Pack
    Battlestations: Midway
    More games to be added here
*$14.99 for:*


    Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut
    Just Cause 2
    Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
    Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition
    Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

75% off on all Batman games.... 

Batman - 75 years


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 75% off on all Batman games....
> 
> Batman - 75 years



till when


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> till when



till today


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

We're giving away a million Steam keys for GTR Evolution, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer get your weekly free game 


Direct link: FREE Steam key from Bundle Stars and PC Gamer

PS; you get Race 07 with it too.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 75% off on all Batman games....
> 
> Batman - 75 years



Thanks! You will get additional 20 % off using the Voucher Code: P36EYA-K5JYKT-ABO7X9. I have bought Batman Arkham Aslyum + Arkham City GOTY Pack, Batman Arkham Origins, Season Pass for a total of $18.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2014)

Claim free The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection in Origin using redemption code *I-LOVE-THE-SIMS*. Expires July 31.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 24, 2014)

anyone got the crew beta keys??


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks! You will get additional 20 % off using the Voucher Code: P36EYA-K5JYKT-ABO7X9. I have bought Batman Arkham Aslyum + Arkham City GOTY Pack, Batman Arkham Origins, Season Pass for a total of $18.



Thanks got the same pack and thanks to  [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Claim free The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection in Origin using redemption code *I-LOVE-THE-SIMS*. Expires July 31.



thanks but still I dont like the game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2014)

007 said:


> Claim free The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection in Origin using redemption code *I-LOVE-THE-SIMS*. Expires July 31.



Thanks Redemeed.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give stream game of ur choice

- - - Updated - - -

Can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give stream game of ur choice.
Please pm me.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2014)

utkarsh2008 said:


> can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give stream game of ur choice
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> ...



cypm.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 25, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give stream game of ur choice
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Check ur PM


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

Many thanks to [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
I got the game!
Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Claim free The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection in Origin using redemption code *I-LOVE-THE-SIMS*. Expires July 31.



I can't find this game in origin website.


----------



## snap (Jul 26, 2014)

Just login to your account and click on 'redeem code' and enter the code.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 26, 2014)

snap said:


> Just login to your account and click on 'redeem code' and enter the code.



Thanks man . It worked.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 28, 2014)

Trine 2: Complete story 80% off $3.99
Save 80% on Trine 2: Complete Story on Steam


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 28, 2014)

Any deal going on the Batman series?
I know i missed the 75% off a few days ago....... :'(


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 29, 2014)

NFS Rivals @ $13.99 lowest price yet,

Link : Gamestop NFS Rivals


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2014)

Summer sales @ Gamesplanet - 29th July to 5th August. 
[strike]Skyrim at £2.50 (approx ₹267)[/strike] Edit: Day 1 discounts over already.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Summer sales @ Gamesplanet - 29th July to 5th August.
> [strike]Skyrim at £2.50 (approx ₹267)[/strike] Edit: Day 1 discounts over already.



Sadness all are crap.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

Payday the heist goes free for one day in October


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Payday the heist goes free for one day in October



PAYDAY: CRIMEFEST
see this link to see what more you gonna get.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2014)

Last chance: we're giving away a five-game Steam bundle, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 4, 2014)

Max Payne 3 Complete @ $5.94 on Newegg (Our Indian Crap VISA and Master card debit card accepted 3dsecure )

Link : Newegg MP3


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2014)

Metro Last Light Complete Edition for $5. Expires in 21 hours from now. Lowest I hope.

- - - Updated - - -

Frozen Hearth giveaway at IndieGala.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2014)

^the Indie Gala one is down atm, but probably gonna be back soon


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^the Indie Gala one is down atm, but probably gonna be back soon



It is back online now. Just redeemed my copy.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^the Indie Gala one is down atm, but probably gonna be back soon



too much work for a shitty game


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

Alan wake collector edition for $8.75
Alan Wake Collectorâ€™s Edition

shall I go for it, is the site reliable?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Alan wake collector edition for $8.75
> Alan Wake Collectorâ€™s Edition
> 
> shall I go for it, is the site reliable?



Site is reliable. I have bought from there.
You can also get the same deal on Steam Sales as well.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in my indigala profile but i can't see  "To redeem your games connect to Steam" as well as "Your Game Keys". Did u redeemed it


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm in my indigala profile but i can't see  "To redeem your games connect to Steam" as well as "Your Game Keys". Did u redeemed it



Wait for 15-20 minutes and reload it


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Wait for 15-20 minutes and reload it


Okay thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Errr
*i.imgur.com/oITQjpR.png?1

- - - Updated - - -

help!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2014)

Click on the Frozen Hearth Pic to redeem the key to your Steam account.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

i clicked the image, page scrolls to here 
*i.imgur.com/7JK7GN9.png

then clicked on galagiveaway and inserted my mail id nothing happened


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2014)

You need to wait for the game to get added to profile fully. Though it shows as game being added to library, it will take some time. Have seen in this giveaway as well as past giveaways.

Meanwhile, everyone can grab this - Wing Commander 3™: Heart of the Tiger FREE at Origin!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 5, 2014)

^^same here


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2014)

Its raining freebies today. Take this too. Space Hack - Free on Steam 24 hours to grab to your account.

PS: Don't ask me about this game (never heard of it till now ) or how bad IndieGala has developed their website. I'm just spreading the word for fellow Digitians.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Its raining freebies today. Take this too. Space Hack - Free on Steam 24 hours to grab to your account.
> 
> PS: Don't ask me about this game (never heard of it till now ) or how bad IndieGala has developed their website. I'm just spreading the word for fellow Digitians.



LOL yeah 3 games today itself.


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2014)

007 said:


> You need to wait for the game to get added to profile fully. Though it shows as game being added to library, it will take some time. Have seen in this giveaway as well as past giveaways.
> 
> Meanwhile, everyone can grab this - Wing Commander 3™: Heart of the Tiger FREE at Origin!





007 said:


> Its raining freebies today. Take this too. Space Hack - Free on Steam 24 hours to grab to your account.
> 
> PS: Don't ask me about this game (never heard of it till now ) or how bad IndieGala has developed their website. I'm just spreading the word for fellow Digitians.



thanks all 3 done. TFS


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 6, 2014)

classis *Wing Commander 3 free on Origin*
it will remain free until 2nd Sep, 2014


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2014)

which is the third free game??


----------



## 007 (Aug 6, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> which is the third free game??



Identify the third free game that you are missing:
1. Frozen Hearth (Steam) at IndieGala
2. Wing Commander at Origin
3. Space Hack at Steam


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Identify the third free game that you are missing:
> 1. Frozen Hearth (Steam) at IndieGala
> 2. Wing Commander at Origin
> 3. Space Hack at Steam



i am unable to get frozen hearth


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 7, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> i am unable to get frozen hearth



On steam, go to View Profile, then My Privacy settings, there make sure all 3 are set to public.


----------



## snap (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't bother getting games from indiegala too much work and invasive for such games...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

snap said:


> I don't bother getting games from indiegala too much work and invasive for such games...



Its just one time pain.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its just one time pain.


One time pain per game??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 7, 2014)

Get East india Company gold edition and Enclave game in your steam library got both yesterday register and go to profile you will see both games below click get steam key
User Area - Register user | DLH.NET The Gaming People

pls got dead island epidemic 3 steam gifts anyone wants let me know


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2014)

In case anyone is interested - Orcs Must Die! Unchained Beta Giveaway


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Get East india Company gold edition and Enclave game in your steam library got both yesterday register and go to profile you will see both games below click get steam key
> User Area - Register user | DLH.NET The Gaming People
> 
> pls got dead island epidemic 3 steam gifts anyone wants let me know



EIC Gold Ed isnt available . Or did I do something wrong? 
Enclave is still avb though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 7, 2014)

007 said:


> In case anyone is interested - Orcs Must Die! Unchained Beta Giveaway



Promotion Ended


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 7, 2014)

Saira on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Saira on Steam



Ain't it a F2P game ??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Saira on Steam



Looks good, was looking for something like this


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> One time pain per game??



Just once. After that its very simple really. Just click on free game and thats it, game activated in your Steam Account.


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Just once. After that its very simple really. Just click on free game and thats it, game activated in your Steam Account.



 I did it couple of giveaways before and it hardly took 30 seconds to get and activate Frozen Hearth.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4 free for a week in Origin


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Battlefield 4 free for a week in Origin



Oh well...Its rare that I play a game especially a FPS for more than 20-30 hrs. 168 is too much for me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2014)

BF4
Here’s how Game Time works. Players can start downloading Battlefield 4 to their Origin Game Library starting today. 
From there, it’s up to them to decide when they want to start their “Game Time” clock – today, next week, next month, next year, whenever. 
From the minute you launch the game, your “Game Time” clock turns on, giving you full access to the game for one week — 168 hours.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> BF4
> Here’s how Game Time works. Players can start downloading Battlefield 4 to their Origin Game Library starting today.
> From there, it’s up to them to decide when they want to start their “Game Time” clock – today, next week, next month, next year, whenever.
> From the minute you launch the game, your “Game Time” clock turns on, giving you full access to the game for one week — 168 hours.



Well then I'll start it when I have completely free week.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 8, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> BF4
> From the minute you launch the game, your “Game Time” clock turns on, giving you full access to the game for one week — 168 hours.



What if you stop playing game after 2 hours ,   Does the clock still go on ?      or will the clock stop and start ticking again when you launch the game  again ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 8, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What if you stop playing game after 2 hours ,   Does the clock still go on ?      or will the clock stop and start ticking again when you launch the game  again ?



Read his post completely. The clock will go on, whether you play or not.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 8, 2014)

Make sure to get the game before 14 August otherwise you will not get it for free for 1 week.

- - - Updated - - -

Greenmangaming 50 games you must play


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2014)

Football Manager 2014 @ Rs.99/-

Yup it has a Steam code too

Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 9, 2014)

just placed order for xcom declassified on flipkart!


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 9, 2014)

they were giving PS3 titles @Rs99 ;-; ;-; I missed all of them


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 9, 2014)

Purchased Insurgency from steam @7.49$ from steam


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 9, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Football Manager 2014 @ Rs.99/-
> 
> Yup it has a Steam code too
> 
> Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


Thank you . Ordered.


----------



## 007 (Aug 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> they were giving PS3 titles @Rs99 ;-; ;-; I missed all of them



I only saw Xcom Declassified (PS3) for 99 when I checked the deals. What all were on sale before that?

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Football Manager 2014 @ Rs.99/-
> 
> Yup it has a Steam code too
> 
> Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



Can someone confirm if the key is region locked - previous owners? 

Steamdb.info


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 9, 2014)

Protogalaxy on steam free.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Football Manager 2014 @ Rs.99/-
> 
> Yup it has a Steam code too
> 
> Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



Got it thanks.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Got it thanks.


You play soccer games?


----------



## 007 (Aug 9, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Liberation - HD for 99/-


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 9, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Football Manager 2014 @ Rs.99/-
> 
> Yup it has a Steam code too
> 
> Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Football Manager 2014 (Standard Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



Is this a gud game, owners pls reply. Tend to buy at this price


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> You play soccer games?



I will now.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I will now.


Cool . I used to play a lot of FIFA. I will start soccer again  with this game now .


----------



## amjath (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm trying to buy walking dead season 1 and 400 days dlc but it says 


> Oops, we cannot compute!
> We are unable to process your order using this card. Please try another card or one of the alternate payment options.



I used this card before also, any help


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Cool . I used to play a lot of FIFA. I will start soccer again  with this game now .



I'll play soccer for the first time with this game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I'll play soccer for the first time with this game.







Sarang\m/ said:


> You play soccer games?




football ! football !!! not soccer, dont let that american word pollute tdf 
bad gameranand bad Sarang


----------



## snap (Aug 9, 2014)

yea, wtf! it is football


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay....No soccerino..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

I apologize Master. Football it is then


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 10, 2014)

i got scammed by *www.abcdkey.com/ ...i bought cs:go key for 8.9 Euro from this site. The key activated and played it for like 1 day and then steam blocked it. I asked for a refund/new key but they refused ....
I should have bought from flikpart for 507 rs which was much cheaper =,=

Please search google for site reviews before buying ==


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

eagle06 said:


> i got scammed by ABCDKEY | Pay Less For The Latest Game Cards And CD Keys. ...i bought cs:go key for 8.9 Euro from this site. The key activated and played it for like 1 day and then steam blocked it. I asked for a refund/new key but they refused ....
> I should have bought from flikpart for 507 rs which was much cheaper =,=
> 
> Please search google for site reviews before buying ==



There are handful of sites from where I purchase gaming stuff and they are all reliable.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2014)

eagle06 said:


> i got scammed by *www.abcdkey.com/ ...i bought cs:go key for 8.9 Euro from this site. The key activated and played it for like 1 day and then steam blocked it. I asked for a refund/new key but they refused ....
> I should have bought from flikpart for 507 rs which was much cheaper =,=
> 
> Please search google for site reviews before buying ==


Do you buy using paypal. If it is start a claim may paypal will help you


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 10, 2014)

I got the full refund today from that site, after contacting them again . I used paypal. Do we have any forum thread with reliable game selling websites?


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2014)

eagle06 said:


> I got the full refund today from that site, after contacting them again . I used paypal. Do we have any forum thread with reliable game selling websites?



Good to hear that.  You can always follow this thread and we post deals from legit sites only.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm trying to buy walking dead season 1 and 400 days dlc but it says
> 
> 
> I used this card before also, any help



guys help i'm getting error for both hdfc CC as well as SBI CC. I have used cards before GMG for transaction but now its not accepting. Anyone made transaction recently in GMG??


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> guys help i'm getting error for both hdfc CC as well as SBI CC. I have used cards before GMG for transaction but now its not accepting. Anyone made transaction recently in GMG??


Why not use PayPal? I've not used my CCs directly on any foreign gateway except Amazon.com.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> guys help i'm getting error for both hdfc CC as well as SBI CC. I have used cards before GMG for transaction but now its not accepting. Anyone made transaction recently in GMG??



Use paypal instead of directly using CC paypal has low foreign transcation fee (~3%) than CC(~3.5%)


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Use paypal instead of directly using CC paypal has low foreign transcation fee (~3%) than CC(~3.5%)



I was never charged with transaction fees before but Do i need to pay $1 to paypal on card registration as in Google wallet


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> I was never charged with transaction fees before but Do i need to pay $1 to paypal on card registration as in Google wallet



Paypal initially charge $1 for adding the card and $2 for card owner verficiation and after verification you'll get ur money back. Every Indian CC charges a foreign transcation fee. After each transcation in foreign currency do check the dollar rate charged by the bank and also google for current rate you'll see atleast 3 rupee difference for one dollar


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Paypal initially charge $1 for adding the card and $2 for card owner verficiation and after verification you'll get ur money back. Every Indian CC charges a foreign transcation fee. After each transcation in foreign currency do check the dollar rate charged by the bank and also google for current rate you'll see atleast 3 rupee difference for one dollar


Oh in that case I had negligible transaction fees before. I have bank account verified for PayPal, but card verification was done for old card which I'm not using right  now. Will try to update the card and let you guys know.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I will now.



There actually is no Football in the game AFAIK. Only managing as mentioned in the title.  You can watch games though.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

Add the new card to paypal, $1 got deducted for adding. And $1.95 for confirming the card [which will be refunded].Bought The walking dead and its 400 days dlc for $9.98  

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] you are right, for $1 they deducted Rs. 64.17 the current dollar to rupee ratio is 61.15

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] thx for the help guys.
BTW i used sbi CC in paypal, as soon as I confirmed the card, I got a call from SBI customer care for confirming the same. Wow they work on Sundays too


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> There actually is no Football in the game AFAIK. Only managing as mentioned in the title.  You can watch games though.



Well thats better. Never liked Football games much anyway.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well thats better. Never liked Football games much anyway.



Why not try FIFA World to get started ? Its free to play on Origin.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Why not try FIFA World to get started ? Its free to play on Origin.



If I wanted to start then I can just pirate the game. I just don't like them much.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If I wanted to start then I can just pirate the game. I just don't like them much.



I recommend to try out the upcoming FIFA 2015 because it different than previous versions in terms of AI,graphics etc.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I recommend to try out the upcoming FIFA 2015 because it different than previous versions in terms of AI,graphics etc.



Yeah sure...will try if I can.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2014)

Humble Mobile Bundle is a sweet deal this time!

Have many good games, with an exception of one Great game... the Carmagaddon! Easily ended up playing the game for Hours when I was school, on Pen 3 pc of my mausi.  I just got the bundle. 
*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Humble Mobile Bundle is a sweet deal this time!
> 
> Have many good games, with an exception of one Great game... the Carmagaddon! Easily ended up playing the game for Hours when I was school, on Pen 3 pc of my mausi.  I just got the bundle.
> *www.humblebundle.com/



Its been there for so many days. Its just that I don't game much on mobile and for minor time pass free mobile games are more than enough for me.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Humble Mobile Bundle is a sweet deal this time!
> 
> Have many good games, with an exception of one Great game... the Carmagaddon! Easily ended up playing the game for Hours when I was school, on Pen 3 pc of my mausi.  I just got the bundle.
> *www.humblebundle.com/



Sweet!
Wait, its the same carmageddon in which we used to bash up cars and all. Those boosts too.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sweet!
> Wait, its the same carmageddon in which we used to bash up cars and all. Those boosts too.



Yes. The whole game ported to the mobile platform as it is! Of course some minor changes is apparent since the change of architecture, but you can still win the game by:
1. Racing,
2. "Wastin" all other cars!
3. Killing all zombies! 

There was a reason why this game got the success in fundraiser for the port!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes. The whole game ported to the mobile platform as it is! Of course some minor changes is apparent since the change of architecture, but you can still win the game by:
> 1. Racing,
> 2. "Wastin" all other cars!
> 3. Killing all zombies!
> ...


I think I played carmageddon 2 demo (we were allotted a red color racing car). Total 8 cars were there in the race. Toughest one was a big truck.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think I played carmageddon 2 demo (we were allotted a red color racing car). Total 8 cars were there in the race. Toughest one was a big truck.



Apologies! I played Carmageddon II: Carpocalypse Now, not the original Carmageddon. That explains why the city in the Android game wasn't looking familiar.
Yes, the Big Truck was very difficult to beat. But I managed to find an easy way to finish that. Trick was that to trick the truck in beating itself. That was a good challenge.

But the toughest challenge was that water ship level. Where you had to take this impossible jump to destroy a tank. I just had to give up the game at that point.


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2014)

TES Skyrim Legendary Edition for £5 (approx. $8.34)
Use Hola or any VPN to change country to UK and get it from Uplay Shop. Pay with PayPal. Comes with Steam key. 

I got it from Uplay Poland last year for $12.71 and there was no issues with the key, in case someone is worried about region.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

007 said:


> TES Skyrim Legendary Edition for £5 (approx. $8.34)
> Use Hola or any VPN to change country to UK and get it from Uplay Shop. Pay with PayPal. Comes with Steam key.
> 
> I got it from Uplay Poland last year for $12.71 and there was no issues with the key, in case someone is worried about region.



Already got it in Summer sales this year.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2014)

007 said:


> TES Skyrim Legendary Edition for £5 (approx. $8.34)
> Use Hola or any VPN to change country to UK and get it from Uplay Shop. Pay with PayPal. Comes with Steam key.
> 
> I got it from Uplay Poland last year for $12.71 and there was no issues with the key, in case someone is worried about region.


What about mods compatibility on steam version?
All mods are compatible?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What about mods compatibility on steam version?
> All mods are compatible?



Yes all are compatible. In fact most of the mods are made such that they work on Steam flawlessly. Even STEP and GEMS have giudes for installing mods on Steam version.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Carmageddon was free on Google Play the first day it launched... The game is actually fun on mobile too 

BTW CSGO is going at a 50% discount on Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

CS GO will go on 75% discount in the sales.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 16, 2014)

Tropico 4 Collector's bundle 99% off *$0.39 *

Link : Tropico 4


Update : Pricing Error Now Fixed You can still buy at $5.99 (85% off)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 4 Collector's bundle 99% off *$0.39 *
> 
> Link : Tropico 4



LOL....bought just coz of price. Its around 40INR.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

it was an error? at least tropico 3 was for marginal prices before also


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]

CSGO rarely goes -75% due to various reasons. It was 50% off in December sales too. So I doubt it'll go 75% now. 



Anorion said:


> it was an error? at least tropico 3 was for marginal prices before also


Apparently yeah. But it was fixed after exactly one hour of the error. T4 reached 2nd spot in "Top Sellers" on Steam, just behind CSGO.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

those who signed up for heavy fire : afghanistan before it was greenlit can get it now


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> it was an error? at least tropico 3 was for marginal prices before also



Yes it was error. The offer lasted for just one hour.



thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
> 
> CSGO rarely goes -75% due to various reasons. It was 50% off in December sales too. So I doubt it'll go 75% now.
> 
> ...



In winter sales it was 75% and I got it then.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2014)

Since you guys were discussing about Carmageddon from Humble Mobile Bundle 6, here's Carmageddon FREE for 1 day!

Dishonored GOTY for just $6! Use voucher *Z4364W-7MR5WA-N5BCOO*. Cannot be used with GMG credit. Damn, just bought for $8 sometime back. Oh well.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Since you guys were discussing about Carmageddon from Humble Mobile Bundle 6, here's Carmageddon FREE for 1 day!
> 
> Dishonored GOTY for just $6! Use voucher *Z4364W-7MR5WA-N5BCOO*. Cannot be used with GMG credit. Damn, just bought for $8 sometime back. Oh well.



Same here buddy...Bought Dishonored GOTY for 8.16.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Since you guys were discussing about Carmageddon from Humble Mobile Bundle 6, here's Carmageddon FREE for 1 day!
> 
> Dishonored GOTY for just $6! Use voucher *Z4364W-7MR5WA-N5BCOO*. Cannot be used with GMG credit. Damn, just bought for $8 sometime back. Oh well.



TFS for dishonored, got it


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL....bought just coz of price. Its around 40INR.



WTF I bought it for $5.99 ;-;


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2014)

Dishonored Free on Xbox Live


----------



## amjath (Aug 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Dishonored Free on Xbox Live



"PC Game Deals"


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> WTF I bought it for $5.99 ;-;



Yeah it was at 99% discount for some time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> "PC Game Deals"



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar127004_13.gif


----------



## kunalht (Aug 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> WTF I bought it for $5.99 ;-;



LOL me and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] bought for 0.39$


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto III @ $2.49
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas @ $3.74


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2014)

*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

portal 2 at $4.99 at steam till 22 aug

bought it


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> portal 2 at $4.99 at steam till 22 aug
> 
> bought it


is it any good?


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> is it any good?



reviews says its one amazing game, not played yet. Have to


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> is it any good?



One of the best. I have played the first and half of second one. I'll also buy Portal pack.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> is it any good?



Legendary to say the least. Do play Portal 1 first though.


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Legendary to say the least. Do play Portal 1 first though.


I thought I should skip 1 for 2. Any reason behind trying 1 before 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2014)

^^ Yeah the story is actually a continuation(kind of). You won't understand many of the things that may be said by other characters in-game. But I don't think you'll be disappointed in you directly play Portal 2.


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

^ thanks for the heads up. Will check for any deal for portal 1


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ thanks for the heads up. Will check for any deal for portal 1



It's on sale too.....

Save 75% on Portal on Steam


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> It's on sale too.....
> 
> Save 75% on Portal on Steam



Great thanks I'm on my way


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 20, 2014)

I got portal 1 for free when I bought my laptop


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

is this dlc or just an e-book
"Portal 2 - The Final Hours"

Save 75% on Portal 2 - The Final Hours on Steam

- - - Updated - - -

Also is this complete game with dlc??
*store.steampowered.com/app/43160/


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2014)

1. That is just a E-Book
2. Yes its complete with DLCs.


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 1. That is just a E-Book
> 2. Yes its complete with DLCs.



thanks for the response bro, bought the second


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> thanks for the response bro, bought the second



your steam id?? even i bought it........(i asked my friend , have to give him cash)


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> your steam id?? even i bought it........(i asked my friend , have to give him cash)



amjath27


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not a deal but GTA V is available for pre-order.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Not a deal but GTA V is available for pre-order.



its too costly 1.5k i would have bought it...........


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stronghold Crusader 2 Special Edition price bug (most likely) on Steam. 
Regular - 10% off, special edition 60% off!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

[url=*store.steampowered.com//sale/2kpublisherweekend2014]2K Publisher Weekend 2014[/URL]


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

Bioshock pack is worth the money, rest are Ok-ish.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Stronghold Crusader 2 Special Edition price bug (most likely) on Steam.
> Regular - 10% off, special edition 60% off!



Yeah, bought during the pricing error. Wasted a lot of time in Stronghold 1, not sure how this game will be.


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [url=*store.steampowered.com//sale/2kpublisherweekend2014]2K Publisher Weekend 2014[/URL]



TFS got bioshock pack


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2014)

metro last light complete is 75% off at 4.99$ in steam.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

007 said:


> Stronghold Crusader 2 Special Edition price bug (most likely) on Steam.
> Regular - 10% off, special edition 60% off!





will buy in the winter sale. have high hopes from this game


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2014)

Titanfall for $12 Titanfall Deluxe for $21.19.  Use Hola and change to Mexico.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 21, 2014)

Titanfall back in Gametime time 48hrs on Origin.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Titanfall for $12 Titanfall Deluxe for $21.19.  Use Hola and change to Mexico.



no one here plays it , so no use buying.......


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2014)

40 gb is too much for 2 days gamplay


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> 40 gb is too much for 2 days gamplay



your avatar sums it up


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2014)

Get Games - Indie Carnival. Discounts upto 87% off when you stack more items in basket. See if anything interests you folks. Bought Stealth ******* Deluxe - The Teleport Chambers DLC.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Games - Indie Carnival. Discounts upto 87% off when you stack more items in basket. See if anything interests you folks. Bought Stealth ******* Deluxe - The Teleport Chambers DLC.


 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] dude report at bangalore committee thread (dudes from bangalore) update ur details........


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude report at bangalore committee thread (dudes from bangalore) update ur details........


Done


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 22, 2014)

007 said:


> Titanfall for $12 Titanfall Deluxe for $21.19.  Use Hola and change to Mexico.



Unable to buy either from Origin MX or India, payment fails every time with error Code 10048.
Also, on both the 2 attempts from origin MX, got charged Rs. 50 on my CC for some reason


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Unable to buy either from Origin MX or India, payment fails every time with error Code 10048.
> Also, on both the 2 attempts from origin MX, got charged Rs. 50 on my CC for some reason



Which bank/card?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Unable to buy either from Origin MX or India, payment fails every time with error Code 10048.
> Also, on both the 2 attempts from origin MX, got charged Rs. 50 on my CC for some reason



you will get the 100rs back . BTW why are you buying from origin MX ? its pretty cheap @ origin India .


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2014)

iittopper said:


> you will get the 100rs back . BTW why are you buying from origin MX ? its pretty cheap @ origin India .



nearly 400 rs diff, so why not
Also is it there any reason to get the Deluxe edition with the season pass? or is the standard edition good enough?
- - - Updated - - -

anyways, not really into hardcore shooters, so i thought i really wanted to try out PvZ:Garden Warfare. How is it. And any deals on it?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 24, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Unable to buy either from Origin MX or India, payment fails every time with error Code 10048.
> Also, on both the 2 attempts from origin MX, got charged Rs. 50 on my CC for some reason



I can't buy on Origin either using HDFC debit card even though I've enabled international usage.   But it deducts 50 Rs  for each transaction, if they can deduct that 50 rs why not just deduct the game money too ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 24, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I can't buy on Origin either using HDFC debit card even though I've enabled international usage.   But it deducts 50 Rs  for each transaction, if they can deduct that 50 rs why not just deduct the game money too ?



As someone suggested to me, add that card to paypal, and then buy the game. worked flawlessly


----------



## kunalht (Aug 25, 2014)

Use entropay virtual credit card.


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2014)

The Crew Beta Key Giveaway


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2014)

Walking Dead 2 60% off


----------



## amjath (Aug 26, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Walking Dead 2 60% off



can i buy it or wait for lesser deals

- - - Updated - - -

i bought season 1 for $5, its a good deal since episode 5 is [strike]yet to release[/strike] released

Edit: Any dlc like 400 days is announced?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2014)

^^

It will probably be 75% off in December. Season 1 was great, I'll be waiting for the December offer to get it.

Season 1 was in a humble bundle(that's how I got it)


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.



If it works plz do tell ASAP. BF4 is something i really want to play.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.



yep , Good Deal . Just be ready to downloadd 35 GB of data .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.



do they give origin key if yes i will buy..........


----------



## chris (Aug 28, 2014)

You get origin key.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 28, 2014)

Steam weekend deal. Microsoft studios upto 80% off


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Steam weekend deal. Microsoft studios upto 80% off



TFS, got age of empires 2 HD

Edit: need help choosing for expansion pack and all dlcs, big confusing help.


----------



## snap (Aug 29, 2014)

*www.facebook.com/SpaceComGame/app_174961479209942

like to get free game


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.



wowowowow

is this free?? cant open in office. 

anyone tried this, please reply.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> wowowowow
> 
> is this free?? cant open in office.
> 
> anyone tried this, please reply.



it is not free, you have to play 13 dollars


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Good deal for BF4? May have to use fake US billing address.



It's not accepting my Paypal, as its an Indian account, neither is it accepting any US address that i give.
Could some1 PM me a valid fake address they have used to purchase games from there?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> It's not accepting my Paypal, as its an Indian account, neither is it accepting any US address that i give.
> Could some1 PM me a valid fake address they have used to purchase games from there?



lol valid fake address....you are funny


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> lol valid fake address....you are funny


U know what i meant......


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 29, 2014)

*www.gamestop.com/pc/games/simcity/99684


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

Battlefield 4 PC game

BF4 for Rs. 500 approx. 

can you believe this?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Battlefield 4 PC game
> 
> BF4 for Rs. 500 approx.
> 
> can you believe this?



Reviews for the seller are not good and I won't take a risk because it is SHOPCLUES.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

Gollum said:


> it is not free, you have to play 13 dollars



meh.. not me.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Battlefield 4 PC game
> 
> BF4 for Rs. 500 approx.
> 
> can you believe this?





Geek-With-Lens said:


> Reviews for the seller are not good and I won't take a risk because it is SHOPCLUES.



apart from that, in the prod desc i found this: 

Description
NO ONLINE MULTI PLAYER.. THIS IS A DOWNLOADED GAME FROM INTERNET..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> meh.. not me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2014)

[GMG] Borderlands Franchise Pack (Borderlands GOTY + Borderlands 2 GOTY) 71% off use Z4364W-7MR5WA-N5BCOO for $16.24 : GameDeals


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/lool.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont see this "NO ONLINE MULTIPLAYER"  message on the product page anymore, but the price is really awesome. Any reviews on buying from shopclues?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 30, 2014)

^ its clearly pirated or Used Disk . Dont buy it .


----------



## icebags (Aug 30, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> I dont see this "NO ONLINE MULTIPLAYER"  message on the product page anymore, but the price is really awesome. Any reviews on buying from shopclues?



yes, my friend ordered one bf4 or may be 3 like that..... then we saw the "no multiplayer" writing. he challenged the seller and took money refund.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 30, 2014)

Shopclues should be banned.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Shopclues should be banned.



yep .


and to top it all, that seller is marked as top seller with rigorous buyer protection and the other std .

- - - Updated - - -

lesson learnt: 

*if its too good to believe, its probably fake as . *


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mass effect 3 at 249 on origin


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 31, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Mass effect 3 at 249 on origin



where? cant see it. is it over?


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 31, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> where? cant see it. is it over?


I don't know. It showed as special promo


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2014)

Tropico 5 @ $11.99 lowest price

Link : DL Gamer


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 5 @ $11.99 lowest price
> 
> Link : DL Gamer



Its $13.99 now. !!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Its $13.99 now. !!



Does it really matter. You are not going to buy that anyway.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Does it really matter. You are not going to buy that anyway.



Lol.. I already have it the other way..  But for some users that 2 dollars matter !!


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Battlefield 4 PC game
> 
> BF4 for Rs. 500 approx.
> 
> can you believe this?


Shopclues is nowadays called as FakeClues. Not talking about this item but in general many fake/cheap quality/look-alikes are being shipped by sellers. These 500rs BF4, COD Ghosts listings are there for sometime. Can confirm that these are pirated games, so don't even bother to order 



nomad47 said:


> Mass effect 3 at 249 on origin


I'm getting the discount. Tempted but sadly no discount on the deluxe edition  
Will the base hit below 249 (75%) and will the DLCs go on sale separately?
*Edit:* Didn't go for it. Will wait for deluxe.

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Tropico 5 @ $11.99 lowest price
> 
> Link : DL Gamer


Good price but just to be clear for others - this is non-steam version

- - - Updated - - -

Just bought and activated Borderlands 1 GOTY from here for 8.73 PLN == $2.73 == ₹165. Posting only after I tested myself as the process needs VPN/proxy and stuff.

*Steps:*
1. Use Hola / Poland VPN at all time throughout this purchase. Use google translate wherever needed.
2. Register at Promocja- MUVE with a random Poland address
3. Login
4. Go to Borderlands GOTY PC DIGITAL page. Add to cart.
5. Checkout the cart. In the landing page, option is given for applying discount code. Proceed to next page.
6. Choose payment and delivery method as electronic payment. Once selected option will be given to choose electronic payment mode.  Sadly no PayPal so I chose Visa/MasterCard gateway (first option on the right hand side) and used HDFC netsafe VCC.
7. Next page is confirmation page before redirecting to PG.
8. PG chosen will be PayU and some details like name, email etc will be filled-in. They will now ask for PESEN (social security). Don't know what and how they'll validate this. Entered random digits. Proceed. 
9. Next page, enter card details, expiry, CVV. Submit.
10. On payment successful, a green confirmation will be shown in the PayU page. Below there will be a button to "return to shop" (in Polish of course). Click.
11. Order is now completed successfully. Immediate key delivery via mail.

You get *Borderlands GOTY Retail* on activation.

Thinking this is too much pain for saving a couple dollars ??  (BLGOTY all-time lowest is $4.24) Always wanted a steam copy but never seen it go below $7.49 for sometime. Well at least I hope you could use the steps for some future deal in this site if you plan to skip this.


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2014)

Canyon Capers Steam Key FREE!

- - - Updated - - -

Zero Gear Steam Key FREE! (second batch of 7000)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 5, 2014)

Altitude on steam free


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2014)

i really dnt know whether this has been posted or not but Civ V complete edition for 700 buck Sid Meier's Civilization V ( The Complete Edition ) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Sid Meier's Civilization V ( The Complete Edition ) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com

deal is a stel for players who like this kinda game.....


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2014)

Free $5 coupon from paypal for seeing the paypal demo. I don't know it will work with indian paypal just try it. You can apply anywhere paypal accepts (steam,gmg,gamefly)

Link : Paypal Demo $5 coupon


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Free $5 coupon from paypal for seeing the paypal demo. I don't know it will work with indian paypal just try it. You can apply anywhere paypal accepts (steam,gmg,gamefly)
> 
> Link : Paypal Demo $5 coupon



Worked. TFS.
But Steam does show in the accepted list. I think paypal should work there.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wait. Didn't get any emial from Paypal. Then I read the T&S:
"This offer is only valid for customers who received a direct communication rom PayPal Inc. ".


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Free $5 coupon from paypal for seeing the paypal demo. I don't know it will work with indian paypal just try it. You can apply anywhere paypal accepts (steam,gmg,gamefly)
> 
> Link : Paypal Demo $5 coupon



it says 1 week............


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2014)

*www.humblebundle.com/store

Warlock : Master of the Arcane is free for 24 hours, another free game next monday


----------



## snap (Sep 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/store
> 
> Warlock : Master of the Arcane is free for 24 hours, another free game next monday



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## iittopper (Sep 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/store
> 
> Warlock : Master of the Arcane is free for 24 hours, another free game next monday



thanks


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2014)

Humble Indie Bundle 12


----------



## gameranand (Sep 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 12



This time its not worth my $8. Don't want most of them. Only wanted Gone Home and won't pay $8 for that. Maybe I'll just get $1 bundle this time.
The only game which I might play in future is Steamworld Dig and none other than that.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2014)

Batman Triple Pack (Arkham Asylum GOTY + Arkham City GOTY + Origins) - $17.49

Use Coupon : *EMCPAWP228* _Price after coupon : _*$13.12*

Link : Newegg Batman Bundle


----------



## gameranand (Sep 10, 2014)

Bundles

Awesome bundle for anyone.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2014)

Borderlands 2: GOTY (Mac) for $8 with coupon HAQ7RX-I6OR8Q-XF9V6Y. It will work for PC. 

Finally BL2 GOTY is almost close to initial launch price in India (499). Good deal for those who missed.  

Sent from mobile. Pardon any formatting issues.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Borderlands 2: GOTY (Mac) for $8 with coupon HAQ7RX-I6OR8Q-XF9V6Y. It will work for PC.
> 
> Finally BL2 GOTY is almost close to initial launch price in India (499). Good deal for those who missed.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Pardon any formatting issues.



Would Bioshock Infinite Season Pass will work too for Windows on GMG ??


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Would Bioshock Infinite Season Pass will work too for Windows on GMG ??



Steamplay so it should work ideally.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Steamplay so it should work ideally.



Yeah Ideally it should work. though no one gave a confirmation. It will come on sale with good discount. I'll just wait it out.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2014)

[strike]*www.bundlestars.com/store/mortal-kombat-komplete-edition for $2.49 (88% off)[/strike] Pricing error and its fixed now.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2014)

^oh that's a great title, really fun to play


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 11, 2014)

007 said:


> Borderlands 2: GOTY (Mac) for $8 with coupon HAQ7RX-I6OR8Q-XF9V6Y. It will work for PC.
> 
> Finally BL2 GOTY is almost close to initial launch price in India (499). Good deal for those who missed.
> 
> Sent from mobile. Pardon any formatting issues.



can you confirm this will work for PC?? if so i'll buy. great co-op.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^oh that's a great title, really fun to play


Hope you got it on time! Seems it was a price error 
Fixed now at 75% off.



anirbandd said:


> can you confirm this will work for PC?? if so i'll buy. great co-op.


Yes it will. Confirmed in other deal forums and reddit. People also buy frequently BL2 GOTY from Mac Game Store for $10 which gives you the same Mac key only and play on PC.


----------



## Skud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's a Steamworks title, so will work


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2014)

Borderlands 2 Complete Edition Bundle (PC/Mac) for $14.99



> The Borderlands 2 Complete Edition includes the Game of the Year game plus all DLC not found in the Game of the Year Edition. The Complete Edition can be installed on *Mac and PC*.
> 
> In all, you get the following:
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Knights and Merchants HD Steam Key Free!



> DLH.Net is proud to announce that all registered DLH.Net visitors can now get a Steam key for Knights And Merchants for free. This is our 3rd Steam key giveaway (after Enclave and East India Company (unannounced) - you can still unlock the Steam keys for those - if you so far haven't done that already) and this time it's for a brillant strategic simulation, which has lost nothing about it's fascination. And more: We are giving away the new HD version of the game. All registered DLH.Net users can login to their DLH.Net profile and unlock the key by simply clicking on one button, that's all!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2014)

^Does it have all the skins and heads? 

That still is probably not everything in the game, for some of the things you need to buy Poker Night 2. The game is awesome, but the figuring the DLCs and game versions are a mess.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^Does it have all the skins and heads?
> 
> That still is probably not everything in the game, for some of the things you need to buy Poker Night 2. The game is awesome, but the figuring the DLCs and game versions are a mess.



Good catch. No skins and heads I guess. 
Also Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 was missing in the list initially and they've added it now.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 13, 2014)

GOG.com Razer Cortex: Deals exclusive promotion

80% off on 8 GOG games including the Witcher 2. Got TW2:EE for just $4.00


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

in 11 hours go here *www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> in 11 hours go here *www.humblebundle.com/store



Will there be only 1 game or multiple games per day?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

^ just one, only today


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

get your free game  *www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## iittopper (Sep 15, 2014)

snap said:


> get your free game  *www.humblebundle.com/store



Got it . thanks


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2014)

_[Offtopic]_

Hello Vault Hunters. Borderlands has been updated with Steamworks multiplayer. 

Got an update of 183MB just now.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

007 said:


> _[Offtopic]_
> 
> Hello Vault Hunters. Borderlands has been updated with Steamworks multiplayer.
> 
> Got an update of 183MB just now.


What about those guys who got their GOTY copies via  flipkart?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Survarium keys if anyone is interested


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

^got it 
I like first person hooters


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 16, 2014)

Piyush said:
			
		

> What about those guys who got their GOTY copies via flipkart?



This was posted by 2K Games on Steam:

"If you have a physical DVD of the game, don’t forget you can get the Steamworks version by running the “Granting Tool” in the “Tools” section of Steam. "

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Borderlands


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2014)

What does the steamworks version do?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> What does the steamworks version do?



Seamless MP through Steam directly. Like the one you use in Borderlands 2, you can invite friends directly from steam.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> This was posted by 2K Games on Steam:
> 
> "If you have a physical DVD of the game, don’t forget you can get the Steamworks version by running the “Granting Tool” in the “Tools” section of Steam. "
> 
> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Borderlands


Note that the granting tool only redeems Borderlands and not the GOTY or any DLCs.

If you purchased any DLC through either the official Gearbox or 2K Stores, or purchased a*Borderlands PC Game of the Year Edition*outside of Steam, you will need to find*your original activation*key and redeem it within Steam*AFTER unlocking*Borderlands*on your Steam account.

Sent from mobile

- - - Updated - - -

Bejeweled 3 at Origin FREE!


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

^ got it thx


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

In about 4 hrs, this pack will be free for steam

STEAM Bundle for FREE: 4 Games & More!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> In about 4 hrs, this pack will be free for steam
> 
> STEAM Bundle for FREE: 4 Games & More!



Already got them for free before.


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Already got them for free before.



yeah, would've been nice if I didn't own any of these before. TFS anyway [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

007 said:


> yeah, would've been nice if I didn't own any of these before. TFS anyway [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].



haha...Yeah LOL


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

Celebrat10n TrackMania Complete Pack on Steam This is going for 2.40$ on reddit/steam trading sites, get it asap


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

007 said:


> yeah, would've been nice if I didn't own any of these before. TFS anyway [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].



And that site is still not starting up the giveaway.
They are just collecting moar hits on the website, nothing more, thats what I think.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 17, 2014)

Selling TrackMania Complete for 2 TF2 keys each or ₹240/- Bank transfer. Add on steam


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

snap said:


> Celebrat10n TrackMania Complete Pack on Steam This is going for 2.40$ on reddit/steam trading sites, get it asap



It was a pricing error in Thailand and pinoyland curreny, the price was like $2.


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It was a pricing error in Thailand and pinoyland curreny, the price was like $2.



"pinoyland" xD ya you could get it now for 1 key i guess. moar new currencies = moar glitches now


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 17, 2014)

When will INR comes to steam and provide support for indian debit cards..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It was a pricing error in Thailand and pinoyland curreny, the price was like $2.



hmm missed it ........ anyhow even the forum members here are leeching off from other forum member after getting it in discounted price.................


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> hmm missed it ........ anyhow even the forum members here are leeching off from other forum member after getting it in discounted price.................



You had to be a pinoy to be able to buy it. Oh wait.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> hmm missed it ........ anyhow even the forum members here are leeching off from other forum member after getting it in discounted price.................



Please try finding it for 1 key. I myself bought at 1.5 keys. Also it took me a lot of negotiation and time to find buyers who'd sell at that price -.-  

BTW Sold over 70 copies today at 2 keys each.

Also glitch is still live. You haven't ''missed it''. ;/


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Please try finding it for 1 key. I myself bought at 1.5 keys. Also it took me a lot of negotiation and time to find buyers who'd sell at that price -.-
> 
> BTW Sold over 70 copies today at 2 keys each.
> 
> Also glitch is still live. You haven't ''missed it''. ;/



Jeez you still in trading business?
Almost 6 months back you said you wanna quit trading and start playing.
Nvm, profit anyways.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Jeez you still in trading business?
> Almost 6 months back you said you wanna quit trading and start playing.
> Nvm, profit anyways.



I started trading from yesterday. $150 profit in 2 days. GG.  Will mostly quit tomorrow.  

I shall start trading again when I'm low on keys, or else how do I buy games?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

I for very long am waiting to buy Trackmania Canyon, Stadium and Valley!
How the hell do I get it for $2.40


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> In about 4 hrs, this pack will be free for steam
> 
> STEAM Bundle for FREE: 4 Games & More!



this is taking a long time
though want only one title


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> this is taking a long time
> though want only one title



Yea
Im also waiting for only Sanctum here


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea
> Im also waiting for only Sanctum here



Is it started yet ??
I just need Eve Online.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> And that site is still not starting up the giveaway.
> They are just collecting moar hits on the website, nothing more, thats what I think.



Its a GMG giveaway, they are delaying


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty sure keys will be over within minutes of it being launched. Wanted EVE online.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I started trading from yesterday. $150 profit in 2 days. GG.  Will mostly quit tomorrow.
> 
> I shall start trading again when I'm low on keys, or else how do I buy games?



I buy with my real money because I want to.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> In about 4 hrs, this pack will be free for steam
> 
> STEAM Bundle for FREE: 4 Games & More!



They have updated that the deal is live. I created a new account but where are the games


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

007 said:


> They have updated that the deal is live. I created a new account but where are the games



link not working


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2014)

Royal Quest - Welcome Pack (DLC) Steam key FREE!


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

oh new dummy account


----------



## masterkd (Sep 18, 2014)

^I am quite sure this bundle is fake


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

masterkd said:


> ^I am quite sure this bundle is fake



read the comments its fake

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Royal Quest - Welcome Pack (DLC) Steam key FREE!



TFS got it


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> read the comments its fake



One email id wasted!


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

007 said:


> One email id wasted!



i unticked the newsletter subscription


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh cool, so some will start playing Royal Quest now


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> In about 4 hrs, this pack will be free for steam
> 
> STEAM Bundle for FREE: 4 Games & More!



Could you remove that link now! It was Fake.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 18, 2014)

I guess this is not a scam. It is official in their site. If it is a scam, it will be negative rep on that site.

Welcome Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## masterkd (Sep 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I guess this is not a scam. It is official in their site. If it is a scam, it will be negative rep on that site.
> 
> Welcome Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming



It is not free!!!


----------



## iittopper (Sep 18, 2014)

Its legit guys . It can take 2-3 days , just wait .


----------



## snap (Sep 18, 2014)

FYI you can get Payday 2 for 2.40$ , search reddit


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

snap said:


> FYI you can get Payday 2 for 2.40$ , search reddit


I tried ahem version but couldn't finish even a single heist.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> I tried ahem version but couldn't finish even a single heist.



because you were doing it with AI which are worthless piece of sh*t in the game . They just stand at one place and do nothing . For a successful heist you need to play COOP with 3 other team mate . Even then you require strategy and have to cover all exit/entry block for a succesful heist . Its one of the best COOP game i have played . highly recommend to people who love cordinated coop game . And it actually gives the feel of Actual heist or that of the intro scene of Dark Knight movie.


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

iittopper said:


> because you were doing it with AI which are worthless piece of sh*t in the game . They just stand at one place and do nothing . For a successful heist you need to play COOP with 3 other team mate . Even then you require strategy and have to cover all exit/entry block for a succesful heist . Its one of the best COOP game i have played . highly recommend to people who love cordinated coop game . And it actually gives the feel of Actual heist or that of the intro scene of Dark Knight movie.


Continuing in pm. Ygpm


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 19, 2014)

007 said:


> One email id wasted!



will it really give the games i want eve and sanctum...........


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Royal Quest - Welcome Pack (DLC) Steam key FREE!



Where is buy or redeem button ??


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

snap said:


> FYI you can get Payday 2 for 2.40$ , search reddit



y do u make me search???


----------



## snap (Sep 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> y do u make me search???



PM sent


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> will it really give the games i want eve and sanctum...........


Looks like you will get it. GMG has replied here that it would take about 72 hours to receive the redemption code for the Welcome pack.



gameranand said:


> Where is buy or redeem button ??


There must be a *Add to account* button below the thumbnail on the right. Oh wait, they've fixed or taken it down.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok guys, check your email. Those who were bithing about it to be fake, seriously... people still complain about free stuff.

Anyway, I got mine.


----------



## snap (Sep 19, 2014)

Got Sanctum and Canyon Capers 

- - - Updated - - -

Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars freebie


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok guys, check your email. Those who were bithing about it to be fake, seriously... people still complain about free stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I got mine.


1 day of waiting and when registered nothing happens then what to do expect


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2014)

How about this? Good deal? 
Far Cry 3 Deluxe Edition for $6.12 with coupon *#FUNCRY*. It is a Uplay key.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> 1 day of waiting and when registered nothing happens then what to do expect



Well you are not loosing anything right,? Anyway, now you got right? cheers


----------



## Anorion (Sep 19, 2014)

Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars

another SpaceHack giveaway for those who don't have it already


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2014)

This time i was faster [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  ^^


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2014)

^oh missed your post... 
you been posting here for far longer than me, and are generally faster 

here is a raffle but with 5000 keys 

We're giving away five thousand Steam keys for Dawn of War: Master Collection | PC Gamer


----------



## iittopper (Sep 20, 2014)

thanks both of you for sharing the free keys . Appreciate it


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> i unticked the newsletter subscription



 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - You have to opt-in for newsletter to get the welcome pack 



> Welcome new users!
> 
> For those of you wondering where your Welcome Pack is, please note you MUST opt-in to receive emails from GMG in order to receive your Welcome Pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Well you are not loosing anything right,? Anyway, now you got right? cheers


No, I didn't get I screwed. reason below


007 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - You have to opt-in for newsletter to get the welcome pack


Oh no so games for me  that's y I didn't get any mail


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

Left 4 dead 2 sale @ $4.99

i bought it


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Left 4 dead 2 sale @ $4.99
> 
> i bought it



cool . Best Coop game .


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Left 4 dead 2 sale @ $4.99
> 
> i bought it



I have to download it then we can co-op


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

snap said:


> I have to download it then we can co-op


Sure.. 

But first of all i have to empty up space. To download it


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2014)

iittopper said:


> cool . Best Coop game .



I think best co-op game is Borderlands series, no questions asked.

Well, I feel it that way at least .


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think best co-op game is Borderlands series, no questions asked.
> 
> Well, I feel it that way at least .



I think both game have the best COOP . Haven't played Borderlands 2 much yet because none of my friends play it


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I think both game have the best COOP . Haven't played Borderlands 2 much yet because none of my friends play it



Me and  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] played it almost regularly, 100 hours in the previous month alone i think . Sometimes gagan and some more tdf members join. Bl2 i mean


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2014)

snap said:


> Me and  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] played it almost regularly, 100 hours in the previous month alone i think . Sometimes gagan and some more tdf members join. Bl2 i mean



why didn't you guys not post in borderlands 2 thread  , Its no fun to play with random players .


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2014)

aww, forgot about that D: anor got a little busy these days, will play when he gets free


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 21, 2014)

If anyone get's Borderlands Pre-sequel, I would like to join for CO-OP too.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I think best co-op game is Borderlands series, no questions asked.
> 
> Well, I feel it that way at least .



Both are good in their own way.
L4D2 good when you have less time and you wanna just kill hordes of zombies.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking forward to play L4D2.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Both are good in their own way.
> L4D2 good when you have less time and you wanna just kill hordes of zombies.


I guess you're right.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2014)

Wasn't L4D2 free?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2014)

on 25th of Dec 2013 for 24 hrs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 22, 2014)

Computers - Buy Computers Online at Best Prices in India.

Free CS:GO with purchase of graphics card. starting from 2K


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2014)

Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
Link : Tropico 3


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
> Link : Tropico 3



Thanks man.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
> Link : Tropico 3


thanks . great game .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
> Link : Tropico 3



Gratitude.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gracias


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
> Link : Tropico 3



Thanks!


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Tropico 3 Free on humble bundle
> Link : Tropico 3


Thank you El presidente!!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

I also have l4D2, damn 13GB, I cannot download that much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I also have l4D2, damn 13GB, I cannot download that much.


The actual download size is somewhat lesser. 


Anyways, it's the last day of the Humble Indie Bundle 12 today.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2014)

Battle Field 4 50% OFF (discounted price: Rs.1750)
Link BF4 Deals: Store - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

Other Origin game deals - *www.origin.com/en-in/store/browse/on-sale?q=#28

FarCry4 Gold Edition - Rs.2700

Titan Fall: Rs.1225

Assassin’s Creed Unity Gold Edition: Rs.2,700.00

*i.imgur.com/aW3n1rS.jpg


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ How long this sale will last?
I'm thinking about buying Titanfall, but what its download size?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> ^^ How long this sale will last?
> I'm thinking about buying Titanfall, but what its download size?



Get the game now ASAP when everybody is playing . Game will be dead in few months . Its the best 2014 game i have played . Download size is around 28 GB which expand to 51 Gb .

Edit - Buy from Origin MX . It currently on sale for 14$ = rs 840 approx . You wont find it cheaper .


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ Thanks, But on origin its Rs.1,224.65.
Where its available at 840rs?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> ^^ Thanks, But on origin its Rs.1,224.65.
> Where its available at 840rs?



Origin Mexican Store . You have to use VPN like FlyVPN and then purchase the game from origin site .


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

Its Safe? And game will work?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Its Safe? And game will work?



yep safe , i purchased bf4 thorugh it . Just google 'how to use vpn to buy from origin mexico'


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

At Payment , I should use country Mexico?
And Name and address of debit card holder ? or Any fake one?
And its saying credit card and paypal option, can i use debit card?

UPDATE: Using Paypal, With my Canara bank debit card, payment is refused everytime?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> At Payment , I should use country Mexico?
> And Name and address of debit card holder ? or Any fake one?
> And its saying credit card and paypal option, can i use debit card?
> 
> UPDATE: Using Paypal, With my Canara bank debit card, payment is refused everytime?



1)  Download FlyVPN and use Free Trial to connect into Mexico

2) Access Origin: Powered by EA with browser. Store is right when it's in Spanish

3) Add products to shopping cart

4) Enter shopping cart and proceed for checkout

5. Disable proxy!* Login to Origin account to which you wish to purchase game to

6. Disable! proxy!* and fill out payment information. Use legit information, don't spoof up any Mexican addresses

7. Finish transaction

Disable! proxy!*

This is very important thing to do. Doing it at step 5 is optional, but at step 6 it's MANDATORY to do before filling out payment information and sending it over to Origin. Disabling VPN isn't mandatory as it's a lot more secure connection, but some prefer disabling VPN connections before sending payment information.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 23, 2014)

Easy way to use hola better internet extension in ur browser and connect origin via mexican proxy


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] yeah, i'm using hola extension
Update: Still not luck with paypal
I will try with credit card.

Till when this sale will last?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] yeah, i'm using hola extension
> Update: Still not luck with paypal
> I will try with credit card.
> 
> Till when this sale will last?



I am not sure but it was not working with paypal for me . My friend helped me get the game via ICICI debit card .


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I am not sure but it was not working with paypal for me . My friend helped me get the game via ICICI debit card .



But on checkout, it has only two option via Paypal or Credit card.
How you used debit card?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> But on checkout, it has only two option via Paypal or Credit card.
> How you used debit card?



just select CC . It will work


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

iittopper said:


> just select CC . It will work



Thanks  i'll try.
But i'm having second thoughts, as I think, I wont able to download whooping 21gb on my 512kbps connection with 150kps downloading speed.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Thanks  i'll try.
> But i'm having second thoughts, as I think, I wont able to download whooping 21gb on my 512kbps connection with 150kps downloading speed.



Dont worry , i also downloaded the game with 512 Kbps . It took me a week , but it was more than worth ,


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Dont worry , i also downloaded the game with 512 Kbps . It took me a week , but it was more than worth ,



Lol, you kept your PC ON, for 24hrs


----------



## iittopper (Sep 23, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Lol, you kept your PC ON, for 24hrs



I keep my PC on for Months


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

I bet the money you saved on sale, got used up on your electricity bill.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 23, 2014)

unless you are in a hostel/college


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> unless you are in a hostel/college



This.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> This.



well.. thats my experience speaking. we had huge NAS system always online and someone or the other always uploading/downloading god knows everything under the sun.


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2014)

Save 75% on Valve Complete Pack on Steam valve complete pack on sale


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Celebrating the launch of the Steam Music Player, you can grab soundtracks of all Valve titles for FREE. 
Expires Oct 1. *Note:* You need to own the base game first. For Free To Play movie just add it to Steam account first and then claim the free soundtrack.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 25, 2014)

Far Cry Complete Pack (1 + 2 + 3 + Blood Dragon)  for $14.99 at newegg
Link : FC Complete newegg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Celebrating the launch of the Steam Music Player, you can grab soundtracks of all Valve titles for FREE.
> Expires Oct 1. *Note:* You need to own the base game first. For Free To Play movie just add it to Steam account first and then claim the free soundtrack.



Gratitude.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

snap said:


> Save 75% on Valve Complete Pack on Steam valve complete pack on sale



just curious what will happen if we purchase complete pack and we already own some of the games in that pack????


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> just curious what will happen if we purchase complete pack and we already own some of the games in that pack????



You have extra entry for games which you already own. <---- My guess
Later trade that game


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> just curious what will happen if we purchase complete pack and we already own some of the games in that pack????



*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656 

mostly no, you won't get extra copies 

Basically you get extra copies for Half Life 2 and Half Life 2 : Episode 1, only if you haven't got an extra copy before


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656
> 
> mostly no, you won't get extra copies
> 
> Basically you get extra copies for Half Life 2 and Half Life 2 : Episode 1, only if you haven't got an extra copy before



from what i googled i see people are asking for buying multiple copies for games [couldnt open since its not accessible], its a good thing Steam has restricted it


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 26, 2014)

Games of Glory Alpha Key Giveaway! « Dreamhack DreamHack Stockholm 2014


----------



## iittopper (Sep 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> just curious what will happen if we purchase complete pack and we already own some of the games in that pack????



Since Gabe is so generous , you will get extra copy for the game you own as gift that you can later gift . This is only with the case of valve and Dawn of war series game .


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto: The Complete Package for $10 (80% off)

This bundle includes:


    Grand Theft Auto III
    Grand Theft Auto Vice City
    Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
    Grand Theft Auto IV
    Grand Theft Auto IV Episodes From Liberty City
But it also activates GTA 1 & 2 it seems. (pic posted by another user in reddit)


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Grand Theft Auto: The Complete Package for $10 (80% off)
> 
> This bundle includes:
> 
> ...


I already own vc and sa what to do :/ any suggestion.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> I already own vc and sa what to do :/ any suggestion.


It is a single Steam key unfortunately


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

007 said:


> It is a single Steam key unfortunately



Can I buy this pack now and activate later like after a month or 2. Then trade my existing VC and SA then add this pack?


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2014)

1) You can activate later, no problem.

2) You can't trade games that's already in your library. Only your inventory items are tradeable.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

Skud said:


> 1) You can activate later, no problem.
> 
> 2) You can't trade games that's already in your library. Only your inventory items are tradeable.



So any other suggestion. Or I should buy it individually


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> So any other suggestion. Or I should buy it individually


That depends. if you can get games which are included in this bundle cheaper then yes you should opt that method.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2014)

Battle.net Taiwan has D3, D3: RoS for NT$575 each. (approx. *18.88 USD*)
Players can play in any game region with this but I'm not very sure of how to successfully purchase it (with an existing SEA Bnet account for example). Its a good price but try at your own risk after a little bit of research.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 30, 2014)

Assassins Creed Unity Gold Edition and Farcry 4 gold Edition  for ₹2700 (each) at Origin. Lowest Price Ever

Link: FC 4 Gold , AC Unity Gold


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ignore my previous post. 
Diablo 3 deal is now live in US store at $20 each. Lowest price for RoS.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Ignore my previous post.
> Diablo 3 deal is now live in US store at $20 each. Lowest price for RoS.


Why are Diablo games so expensive? I though of buying Diablo 2, it was 1.5k at FK. I was shocked to see a 10-12 year old game at that price


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Why are Diablo games so expensive? I though of buying Diablo 2, it was 1.5k at FK. I was shocked to see a 10-12 year old game at that price



Lack of Distributor here for Blizzard Games  same case with bethestha game


----------



## 007 (Oct 1, 2014)

Get XCOM: Enemy Unknown FREE for voting in Golden Joystick awards.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2014)

007 said:


> Get XCOM: Enemy Unknown FREE for voting in Golden Joystick awards.



And I fckin own the game already...good thing I got it dirt cheap at that time as well.


----------



## snap (Oct 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And I fckin own the game already...good thing I got it dirt cheap at that time as well.



So if you got a playfire account give the game to me


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2014)

snap said:


> So if you got a playfire account give the game to me



OK Voted...If I get the game, I'll give it to you.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 Collector's Bundle @steam for $13.59

Includes
Bus Driver
Euro Truck Simulator
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Force of Nature Paint Jobs Pack
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Going East!
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Halloween Paint Jobs Pack
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Ice Cold Paint Jobs Pack
Scania Truck Driving Simulator
Trucks & Trailers

Save 66% on Euro Truck Simulator 2 Collector's Bundle on Steam

Other Bundles also available
Remaining time 28 hrs 41 min from the time of posting


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2 Collector's Bundle @steam for $13.59
> 
> Includes
> Bus Driver
> ...



I bought from nuuvem for $7.99 @75% off a month ago gud game must buy


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I bought from nuuvem for $7.99 @75% off a month ago gud game must buy



why u no sharing that time


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2014)

Because I saw and bought at the 16th hour of the deal. You had a previous chance to buy the game from steam for $8.24 at summer sales


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Because I saw and bought at the 16th hour of the deal. You had a previous chance to buy the game from steam for $8.24 at summer sales



Its okay I was JK. I wasn't so eager [no money ] during summer sales

- - - Updated - - -

[strike]Guys,
HDFC Debit card not working in Steam any help[/strike]

New card so have to activate international transaction via net banking 
Working now


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2014)

[strike said:
			
		

> Guys,
> HDFC Debit card not working in Steam any help[/strike]
> 
> New card so have to activate international transaction via net banking
> Working now



Try it in paypal,google wallet,origin,amazon etc.. Then please put ur review on the below thread Please provide ur account and card type
[Must Read] Information regarding Indian Debit Cards.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Try it in paypal,google wallet,origin,amazon etc.. Then please put ur review on the below thread Please provide ur account and card type
> [Must Read] Information regarding Indian Debit Cards.



I can do it with Google wallet or Paypal but new card activation will be charged. I have 2 cards already registred to these sites don't want to add one more


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok its your money Can you mention the exact name of the account and your account type


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Ok its your money Can you mention the exact name of the account and your account type



I mentioned it on other thread which you posted


----------



## DVJex (Oct 3, 2014)

Pirates of Black Cove Gold edition giveaway on dlh.net
Credits to [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 3, 2014)

I have an Humble Bundle gift link of Tropico3 any one interested.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

shar_yogi said:


> I have an Humble Bundle gift link of Tropico3 any one interested.


I'm interested can I have it thanks


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Pirates of Black Cove Gold edition giveaway on dlh.net
> Credits to [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].


Thanks bro. Too many redirect loop error when logging in.


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm interested can I have it thanks


link pmed


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

shar_yogi said:


> link pmed


I already have the game in my steam library, should have double checked sorry mate. I redeemed it now what to do


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> I already have the game in my steam library, should have double checked sorry mate. I redeemed it now what to do


It's on you now if you can then give it to someone else who need it.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

shar_yogi said:


> It's on you now if you can then give it to someone else who need it.


Sure I will give it.

Anyone want Tropico 3 pm me


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Pirates of Black Cove Gold edition giveaway on dlh.net
> Credits to [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION].



Gratitude.


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Sure I will give it.
> 
> Anyone want Tropico 3 pm me



if nobody takes, i will be happy to take ..... but will i play ? not sure.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

icebags said:


> if nobody takes, i will be happy to take ..... but will i play ? not sure.


Your last line scenario, It happens most of the time


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 4, 2014)

Why does Tropico 3 look better than 5


----------



## snap (Oct 4, 2014)

[GMG] Welcome pack 2 (Free/100% off) : GameDeals


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

snap said:


> [GMG] Welcome pack 2 (Free/100% off) : GameDeals



This time games are crap.
Gun Monkeys is actually good though, if everyone have it then please play with me.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2014)

NFS Rivals 75% off at Origin India and selected countries Use ur origin client to show up the deal


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> NFS Rivals 75% off at Origin India and selected countries Use ur origin client to show up the deal



Nope not showing.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Nope not showing.



Yeah not showing


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Nope not showing.


I got it

*i.imgur.com/mqXVPAh.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

Sadness...Would have bought it at that price.
Off to Blur and GRID land.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2014)

No need to worry this game is crap If you want a gud racing game buy the crew


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> No need to worry this game is crap If you want a gud racing game buy the crew



Yeah on my wishlist. Will buy in sales.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2014)

Titanfall for €2.99  credit card required (German)
Link : Titanfall


----------



## snap (Oct 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Titanfall for €2.99  credit card required (German)
> Link : Titanfall



Apparently it is a glitch and anyone outside germany can't buy it cause it requires age verification which the buyer has to submit in a post office


----------



## iittopper (Oct 4, 2014)

snap said:


> Apparently it is a glitch and anyone outside germany can't buy it cause it requires age verification which the buyer has to submit in a post office


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 5, 2014)

Knights and merchants 
East india company 
Free giveaway on Dlh.net


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 5, 2014)

Last day for Guild wars 2 discount purchase. Too bad i don't have credit card or paypal or i would've bought it.

Buy Guild Wars 2


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2014)

25$ is sweet deal , if you  want to enter MMO world or have never played any MMORPG then i suggest you to buy this game . Otherwise you can also try F2P MMO games like TERA , RIFT etc .


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2014)

Upto 70% off sale at Origin.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2014)

007 said:


> Upto 70% off sale at Origin.



None are worth it TBH.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> None are worth it TBH.


You can get AC Unity Gold and FC4 Gold for ₹2700 each


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2014)

alienempire said:


> You can get AC Unity Gold and FC4 Gold for ₹2700 each



2700 for one game. Are you kidding me


----------



## snap (Oct 7, 2014)

snap said:


> [GMG] Welcome pack 2 (Free/100% off) : GameDeals



They started sending the codes now, just received mine


----------



## iittopper (Oct 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 2700 for one game. Are you kidding me



I think it include Season pass also .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

snap said:


> They started sending the codes now, just received mine



Yup got mine as well 



iittopper said:


> I think it include Season pass also .



Still too much for a single game.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is Murdered Soul Suspect worth 399 INR? (physical copy, regular price 999) 
Ordered it at the last minute of some happy hour sale as part of Big Billion Day in FK. If you guys say no, I'll just refuse the shipment without paying.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 7, 2014)

i Can't add another gun monkey in my inventory?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> i Can't add another gun monkey in my inventory?



NO you can't.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 7, 2014)

*www.indiegala.com/extra


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 8, 2014)

damn!!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2014)

We have 500,000 FREE PC games to give away! | VG247


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> We have 500,000 FREE PC games to give away! | VG247



Gratitude.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2014)

Dragon Age: Origins FREE!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins FREE!



Already have DAO Ultimate and this is the first time I am not even regretting buying it coz each and every DLC of this game worth my every penny.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins FREE!



thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins FREE!


Yayyy!! Thanks. Played it thrice 
Finally the original


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] and [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't even played DAO. :s


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 9, 2014)

We really need the like / thanks button.

Thanks [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] and [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Reboot 8.0 Bundle - LIMITED TIME ONLY! Pay just £1.49 for 6 action-packed games*

*Reboot 8.0 Bundle - LIMITED TIME ONLY! Pay just £1.49 for 6 action-packed steam games*
*
*
*Reboot Bundle 8.0

*


If i had posted in wrong section. mods please move it to appropriate section.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition (PC) for ₹249 + free shipping + Amazon fulfilled. 
Close to digital historic lowest price and a boxed copy!

- - - Updated - - -

Few more deals:-


Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition for ₹299 - *only 1 left in stock*
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Director's Cut) for ₹374
Resident Evil: Revelations for ₹489 - *only 1 left in stock*
Darkness II: Limited Edition for ₹499 - *only 2 left in stock*


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 9, 2014)

Its been 249 for over a month now. I saw it last week also.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition (PC) for ₹249 + free shipping + Amazon fulfilled.
> Close to digital historic lowest price and a boxed copy!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Thanks for LA Noire.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> We have 500,000 FREE PC games to give away! | VG247





007 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins FREE!



Thanks a lot.
DAO is one of the best RPG. Replayable anytime.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition (PC) for ₹249 + free shipping + Amazon fulfilled.
> Close to digital historic lowest price and a boxed copy!



Does this have the steam code too? as I am most probably going to lose the disc very soon anyways


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Does this have the steam code too? as I am most probably going to lose the disc very soon anyways



No. but rockstar social club and cards like steam cards can be achieveable


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Does this have the steam code too? as I am most probably going to lose the disc very soon anyways


Retail disks from Ubi, EA, R* and the big lot don't work with Steam.


----------



## heartless (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins FREE!



These are also free. Login with your origin account to claim these.

The Stone Prisoner DLC: - *social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
Bonus for Origins, Awakening and Dragon Age II: *social.bioware.com/da2/dlc_bundle

Also, Bejeweled 3 is on the house.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 9, 2014)

heartless said:


> These are also free. Login with your origin account to claim these.
> 
> The Stone Prisoner DLC: - *social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
> Bonus for Origins, Awakening and Dragon Age II: *social.bioware.com/da2/dlc_bundle
> ...



How to get these? It asks for a promo code.

edit : figured it out. Clicked on Buy Now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 9, 2014)

heartless said:


> These are also free. Login with your origin account to claim these.
> 
> The Stone Prisoner DLC: - *social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
> Bonus for Origins, Awakening and Dragon Age II: *social.bioware.com/da2/dlc_bundle
> ...


thanks dude for sharing this...........


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2014)

heartless said:


> These are also free. Login with your origin account to claim these.
> 
> The Stone Prisoner DLC: - *social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
> Bonus for Origins, Awakening and Dragon Age II: *social.bioware.com/da2/dlc_bundle


Claimed, thanks. Do they reflect somewhere in Origin or in-game only?


----------



## heartless (Oct 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Claimed, thanks. Do they reflect somewhere in Origin or in-game only?



In-game. That's what it says when you try to download. I haven't tried installing yet, so, can't confirm.


----------



## snap (Oct 13, 2014)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: PAYDAY 2


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 13, 2014)

^^ Awesome!!


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 13, 2014)

snap said:


> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: PAYDAY 2


I regret buying 5 copies of Payday The Heist in the summer sale ;-;


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 14, 2014)

Battlefield 4 - Standard Edition (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I regret buying 5 copies of Payday The Heist in the summer sale ;-;



Arrey, its only downloaddale and playable for one day.
In india, we will not even be able to finish download lol


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Arrey, its only downloaddale and playable for one day.
> In india, we will not even be able to finish download lol



^ No [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], this giveaway is like how L4D2 and Sniper Elite V2 were given for free. On Thursday Oct 16, claim it on Steam and it will be yours forever.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 14, 2014)

Thnx 007


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

PAYDAY: THE HEIST will be FREE on OCTOBER 16, not 18 as previously indicated. : Games


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Arrey, its only downloaddale and playable for one day.
> In india, we will not even be able to finish download lol



Its downloadable for only 24 hours, but if u manage to get it then it is yours to keep forever.
It will hardly take me few hours to download this game


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Its downloadable for only 24 hours, but if u manage to get it then it is yours to keep forever.
> It will hardly take me few hours to download this game


You just have to add it to your account clicking install. Download whenever you want just like any other game.


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2014)

So many misconceptions :\ just add the game to your library and you own it, download whenever you want


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Its downloadable for only 24 hours, but if u manage to get it then it is yours to keep forever.
> It will hardly take me few hours to download this game



I don't think you will have to download the game within 24 hours AFAIK. Previous Steam freebies had nothing called a download time-frame.
The game's will be marked as "free" on the store only for 24 hours. All that you will have to do is:


Login to your Steam account and click the "Install Game" or "Play Game" button on the PAYDAY The Heist store page.
The download window opens and you can cancel it.
Go to your Account Details (click on username on right top --> Account Details) and you should find something like this (Sniper Elite given for example):
*i.imgur.com/U4FSzhl.png

 If you find the complimentary license for PAYDAY in step 3, you got the game and it is registered to your account. You can download anytime later as you wish.

Source - Based on my previous experience with similar giveaways 

*EDIT:* I didn't see that  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] already responded precisely. Wouldn't have done the essay writing. 

- - - Updated - - -

All - Please check your GMG / CVG emails. Got XCOM Enemy Unknown just now and activated!


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

^ for new user right? Then I won't get because I unchecked newsletter


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2014)

My key is with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] xD


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2014)

snap said:


> My key is with [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] xD



Haven't got it yet.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ for new user right? Then I won't get because I unchecked newsletter



No, its applicable for existing users as well. You have to vote in Golden Joystick Awards 2014 to get the free game. Go get it now fast 

1. Vote in Golden Joystick Awards 2014 by creating a CVG account if you don't have.
2. Make sure the email address with which you are voting is the same with GMG account.
3. Sign up for GMG Playfire account with same email address and link your Steam account to Playfire.

I did the above 3 like 12 days ago and got a mail today to claim the free XCOM EU key. Since you are going to try now, make sure to complete all above steps, then,

4. Go to this page 
5. Enter email, GMG username, GMG pass, DOB. Click claim button.
6. You will get a verification email. Verify email.
7. Voila! You get a mail with Steam key.
8. Game on 

If you are not able to proceed to Step 6 (getting an error page), then it means that one or more of the criteria is not met i.e. either your voting status has not reflected in GMG, you don't have a Playfire account yet, you have not linked your Steam account to Playfire. Fix it accordingly or try after sometime.


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

^ I voted so I will get


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 14, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Battlefield 4 - Standard Edition (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games





> *Off-Mainland UK*
> All eligibility and exclusions described above apply. Due to specific handling and storage requirements for hazardous materials, we're unable to deliver certain products to addresses outside of mainland UK.
> 
> Additionally, large items and high value jewellery and watches can only be delivered to mainland UK addresses.
> ...





> FREE Super Saver Delivery is available for customers ordering eligible items to the UK and the Republic of Ireland.



now im confused. :\


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> now im confused. :\



Amazon.com digital purchases require a US address while checkout. Similarly this may expect a UK address but I haven't purchased on Amazon UK yet. So can't confirm :/ Btw, I hope you are not trying to purchase the physical copy as the link takes you to PC copy. You have to select PC Download.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn!! I voted in, with new cvg account not green man


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 14, 2014)

received my key  xD


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody can give me key?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Anybody can give me key?



Vote again
Simple.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 14, 2014)

^^ How to login CVG using Green Man ...I'm Stuck!!

- - - Updated - - -

Finally got XCOM........yay


----------



## iittopper (Oct 14, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ How to login CVG using Green Man ...I'm Stuck!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Finally got XCOM........yay



Voted again ? Will i get the key if i used existing GMG and CVG account?

Edit - got mine too


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 14, 2014)

Hows the game btw ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> hows the game btw ?



awesome.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 15, 2014)

Tomb Raider 80% off = 3.99$


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2014)

The GreenManGaming XCOM/GOTY scam


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> The GreenManGaming XCOM/GOTY scam


I don't think it is a scam, same thing happened last year too. This is probably just thier servers getting overloaded.
Anyways, I didn't even know about this giveaway, so just now I went, voted and within 5 minutes had a key in my Inbox.


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2014)

Get Alien vs Predator Classic 2000 free at GOG when you follow the steps below:

Simply sign up for the next stage of GOG Galaxy beta tests and an e-mail with your activation code will be sent to you within the next few days. You'll be helping us to analyze and improve the performance of the multiplayer component of GOG Galaxy, our DRM-free online gaming platform, by playing this acclaimed dynamic first person shooter! The game will be added to your account and yours to keep forever. Don't wait - you can only sign up until Friday, October 17, at 9:59AM GMT.

Galaxy - GOG.com


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2014)

^does that give a steam key?


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^does that give a steam key?



It would be a GOG redemption key _mostly_.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Get Alien vs Predator Classic 2000 free at GOG when you follow the steps below:
> 
> Simply sign up for the next stage of GOG Galaxy beta tests and an e-mail with your activation code will be sent to you within the next few days. You'll be helping us to analyze and improve the performance of the multiplayer component of GOG Galaxy, our DRM-free online gaming platform, by playing this acclaimed dynamic first person shooter! The game will be added to your account and yours to keep forever. Don't wait - you can only sign up until Friday, October 17, at 9:59AM GMT.
> 
> Galaxy - GOG.com



Gratitude.


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2014)

Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls CE (*Physical US only*) available for just $20! Great deal if you can get it through your friend/relative over there.
I paid ~$90 for this on release. Flipkart sells for ₹6999. So you can calculate the discount accordingly!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2014)

Afterfall Insanity Free

Link : VG247 Giveaway


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Afterfall Insanity Free
> 
> Link : VG247 Giveaway


Gratitude


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 15, 2014)

Already have extended edition from another old giveaway. Thx anyway i sent one to my friend


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Gratitude



Stop stealing my quote.


----------



## snap (Oct 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Afterfall Insanity Free
> 
> Link : VG247 Giveaway



Gratitude


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Afterfall Insanity Free
> 
> Link : VG247 Giveaway



Gratitude


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Stop stealing my quote.



Gratitude. ?


----------



## snap (Oct 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Gratitude. ?



Si, gracias senor


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Stop stealing my quote.



hahaha......Lol
Gratitude


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2014)

This weekend there will be huge deals.
*i.imgur.com/YexxP3z.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2014)

Alien vs Predator 2000 for free 
Galaxy - GOG.com


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> This weekend there will be huge deals.
> *i.imgur.com/YexxP3z.png



Why what does the image says [Cant see here]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

10 titles are being offered free for weekend
Awesomenauts
Blade Symphony
COH2
Dont Starve
Grid 2
Injustice
Killing Floor
Payday 2
Trine 2
XCOM Enemy Unknown


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 10 titles are being offered free for weekend
> Awesomenauts
> Blade Symphony
> COH2
> ...



You got to be kidding me???


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

It's free only on the weekend, just to clarify


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^ i will wait for the whole day to get it 

BTW who is organizing the giveaway


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ i will wait for the whole day to get it
> 
> BTW who is organizing the giveaway



It is free to play on this weekend. After this weekend you will *not* be able to play it anymore.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> It is free to play on this weekend. After this weekend you will *not* be able to play it anymore.



 why didnt i see the word "only" in [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]'s post


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> BTW who is organizing the giveaway


Steam


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

You guys got payday?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

It's not free yet


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It's not free yet


Today is Day....
When it gonna free?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Today is Day....
> When it gonna free?



16 oct for us, not for every other country


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

It saying 10:00 am pst ....
What time would be in India at that moment ???


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

10:30 pm


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

^^ Damn I have to wait till then......
Thanks BTW


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> 10 titles are being offered free for weekend
> Awesomenauts
> Blade Symphony
> COH2
> ...



Already most of them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ Damn I have to wait till then......
> Thanks BTW


Don't hold your sleep. Pick it up easily tomorrow


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Magicka Wizard Wars - Insane Pyromanic Robe FREE!
Around 2k keys left. Get one soon.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2014)

The games which I listed will also have huge discounts as well apart from being free to play for weekend. Almost all of them are really good games.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> The games which I listed will also have huge discounts as well apart from being free to play for weekend. Almost all of them are really good games.



If COH2 and KF get to their lowest this time then I might buy them as well


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 16, 2014)

Steam free weekend up. Steam store down 


Tomb raider at 80% discount


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 16, 2014)

Payday 2 free only for 3 days


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If COH2 and KF get to their lowest this time then I might buy them as well



nope  was hoping for this too


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 16, 2014)

Payday: The Heist is free on steam. Downloading tonight


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Lowest for COH2 collector's edition is $13.50 @ amazon pricing error. You can buy a RU version which have a lower price


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Payday: The Heist is free on steam. Downloading tonight


Got it thanks


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 16, 2014)

Some of the good games are up on free weekend so if u have free gb and speed enjoy


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesomenauts - 1376 MB
Blade Symphony - 3773 MB
COH2 - 24327 MB
Don't Starve - 540 MB
GRID2 - 10214 MB
Injustice - 20960 MB
Killing Floor - 6060 MB
Payday 2 - 29058 MB
Trine - 3977 MB
XCOM - 13141 MB

Total - 113426 MB


rant


Spoiler



at 256 Kbps - 40 days
at 512 Kbps - 20 days
at 1 Mbps - 10 days
at 2 Mbps - 5 days

time available - 3 days

Cost of 200 GB @ 4Mbps BSNL plan - Rs 6300 per month
Cost of all the games on the list - Rs 3803 per lifetime


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^  good one


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] That's the total space consumed IMO. Actual download size is lesser AFAIK.

One of my friends has PD2 downloaded and the size was 6GB appx. Click install and see for yourselves.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

^yep you are right it is 7.2 GB. 

Awesomenauts is still 1.3 GB though


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Awesomenauts - 1376 MB
> Blade Symphony - 3773 MB
> COH2 - 24327 MB
> Don't Starve - 540 MB
> ...


----------



## snap (Oct 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] That's the total space consumed IMO. Actual download size is lesser AFAIK.
> 
> One of my friends has PD2 downloaded and the size was 6GB appx. Click install and see for yourselves.



Can confirm, download size is 6gb


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys buy Awesomenauts , its fun game. Plus its team vs team game in 2d scenario with good number of heroes.


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Magicka Wizard Wars - RPS Robe giveaway
Keys not given instantly


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Magicka Wizard Wars - RPS Robe giveaway
> Keys not given instantly


I got it in 2 min, TFS


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2014)

Wasteland Steam key Free

Link : Directg

 Free Wasteland steam key for new registered members.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Guys buy Awesomenauts , its fun game. Plus its team vs team game in 2d scenario with good number of heroes.



I have plethora of games which are worth to play co-op but unfortunately I don't get a partner. No point in buying unless you are getting it in bundle TBH.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I have plethora of games which are worth to play co-op but unfortunately I don't get a partner. No point in buying unless you are getting it in bundle TBH.



2.49$ aint s#it. We spend more than that on our food outing.

- - - Updated - - -


Wasteland 1 free


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Wasteland Steam key Free
> 
> Link : Directg
> 
> Free Wasteland steam key for new registered members.



Too much work in foreign language. Skipped it. 

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Wasteland Steam key Free
> 
> Link : Directg
> 
> Free Wasteland steam key for new registered members.



Goddamn and I was thiking it was Wasteland 2........wasted 1 hrs and skipped and when I saw wasteland 1 screenshots.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 17, 2014)

How do you guys pay for games on steam? Crap SBI debit card is useless for this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> How do you guys pay for games on steam? Crap SBI debit card is useless for this.



You can try Entropay or buy wallet codes from gamersgift.com


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 18, 2014)

Entropay doesn't work on SBI debit cards from Sep 2014, buying from gamersgift is the only option


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2014)

How many more of these robes are gonna come? 
Magicka: Wizard Wars - Daft Robe giveaway


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> How do you guys pay for games on steam? Crap SBI debit card is useless for this.



citibank visa CC


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

[Steam] Free Weekend note: Trine 1 is also available for free during the weekend, and sold at -80% off, it's just not mentioned for some reason. Both Trines also now have leveleditors available for everyone. : GameDeals


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

oh so that's the 600 mb update for Trine 2


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh so that's the 600 mb update for Trine 2



And a 1.3GB update for Trine


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

^^
Well you are getting level editor and stuff, so 

BTW anyone getting this  ?

Save 50% on Barbieâ„¢ Dreamhouse Partyâ„¢ on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Well you are getting level editor and stuff, so
> 
> BTW anyone getting this  ?
> ...



What the hell on earth is that. Good for gifting the game to your GF I guess.


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2014)

Before that you have to teach them what is steam and all, so no thank you


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> Before that you have to teach them what is steam and all, so no thank you



My GF knows how to start steam and all.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> My GF knows how to start steam and all.


Pls tell her to add me on steam.I would like a 1v1.
.xXx_quickscope69_xXx


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 18, 2014)

She does not add noobs


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Pls tell her to add me on steam.I would like a 1v1.
> .xXx_quickscope69_xXx



our resident troll is back..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys, are sites like steamgifts and steamtrades legit? Seems suspicious to me.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 19, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Guys, are sites like steamgifts and steamtrades legit? Seems suspicious to me.



They are legit.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 19, 2014)

WTF my a/c is valued at 00.0 in steamgifts althought i have bought games like COD, Witcher 3, Skyrim at full price. Pfft..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 19, 2014)

I never purchased anything and my account is more than $150


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> She does not add noobs



you are out of luck then


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2014)

[Steam] Nimble Quest (90% off - $0.49) : GameDeals



JojoTheDragon said:


> WTF my a/c is valued at 00.0 in steamgifts althought i have bought games like COD, Witcher 3, Skyrim at full price. Pfft..


Something probably went wrong. Try re logging in.


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2014)

Free Anomaly Warzone Earth if you register at *gamesrepublic.com/


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2014)

007 said:


> Free Anomaly Warzone Earth if you register at *gamesrepublic.com/



Gratitude.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2014)

Free Pirates of the Black Cove, Knightshift and a bunch of other titles at DLH.NET The Gaming People


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

^ r u facing redirect loop?? :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Free Pirates of the Black Cove, Knightshift and a bunch of other titles at DLH.NET The Gaming People


got them! thanks


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ r u facing redirect loop?? :/



they are staggered in rounds
had to try 2-3 times for two titles, keys got added even though it showed out of keys initially


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> they are staggered in rounds
> had to try 2-3 times for two titles, keys got added even though it showed out of keys initially



somehow managed in it. Got to wait for ~17 min for next set of keys
DLH renders bad in mobile browser

- - - Updated - - -

TFS BTW


----------



## snap (Oct 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ r u facing redirect loop?? :/



Oh, i thought i was the only one, rage quitted


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2014)

snap said:


> Oh, i thought i was the only one, rage quitted



Same here.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow you are actually posting something else than your usual "*Selling <insert any game name> for cheap price*" posts.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow you are actually posting something else than your usual "*Selling <insert any game name> for cheap price*" posts.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2014)

Hehe  
Times have changed my friend! Also I don't like socializing, hence don't take part in discussions.. but I'm a huge lurker


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

someone's post is deleted, so someone got infraction


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> someone's post is deleted, so someone got infraction



What ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> someone's post is deleted, so someone got infraction



hmm.. happened to me also now, and one time before too. Someone quoted my post, and deleted it. zzzz


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2014)

GMG Halloween Sale - Delve into each of the 6 buckets to see if something interests you.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2014)

007 said:


> GMG Halloween Sale - Delve into each of the 6 buckets to see if something interests you.



Most of them I have and the one I don't have, I don't want them.


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2014)

Another GMG welcome pack another disposable account created 

[GMG] Welcome pack 3 (Free/100% off)- only new accounts : GameDeals


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2014)

snap said:


> Another GMG welcome pack another disposable account created
> 
> [GMG] Welcome pack 3 (Free/100% off)- only new accounts : GameDeals



Thank the gods that I have the account access of my entire family or making new Email IDs and all is a PITA.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2014)

GMG Daily Deal - Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition for $3.90 using code X22OFF-DEALZO-NGMGUS.

- - - Updated - - -

Uriel's Chasm Steam Key Giveaway by Indie Gala.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

Alien Isolation Deluxe Edition for 46 NOK ~ $7 (Steam Norway store)

Link :Steam Norway Store


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2014)

Realms of the Haunting Steam key giveaway

- - - Updated - - -

Origin On The House - Crusader: No Remorse FREE!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 28, 2014)

Thnx a lot [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] We want people like you


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Alien Isolation Deluxe Edition for 46 NOK ~ $7 (Steam Norway store)
> 
> Link :Steam Norway Store


Thanks! 



tanmaymohan said:


> Thnx a lot [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] We want people like you


Haha..cheers mate!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks for the free key .


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2014)

Teleglitch: Die More Edition Steam key FREE at Humble Bundle

_Note: Must redeem by 25/11/2014 or key expires_


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Thanks!



And thanks to you me too.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

Alien isolation at that price wow 
How do I buy guys, its redirecting to global site  can you tell me till when is the promotion?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2014)

amjath said:


> Alien isolation at that price wow
> How do I buy guys, its redirecting to global site  can you tell me till when is the promotion?



You can't. It was a price bug like Tropico 4 and ended in 2-3 hrs. And we bought it though Steam Trading.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You can't. It was a price bug like Tropico 4 and ended in 2-3 hrs. And we bought it though Steam Trading.


Great


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Titanfall - ₹749.5, deluxe - ₹1374.5 at origin india


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 29, 2014)

I wanna buy titanfall, but my crappy slow internet....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2014)

Is Titanfall worth that money or not ??
I mean how is the community and servers ??


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is Titanfall worth that money or not ??
> I mean how is the community and servers ??



50 GB of download that can take fromd days to weeks . It doesn't have dedicated servers only matchmaking . Very few player are now active and you wont be able to connect across Asia because of low player count . Despite all this , it was my GOTY 2014 . the best Fps MP game i have played after Bad company 2 MP . Clocked around 70 hours and it was so much fun and had lot of awesome moment and pro action . 

Now decide for yourself 
Edit - If you buy it now , you can find plenty of player in Attrition game mode ( similar to deathmatch) but you will have tough time finding players for other game mode .


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2014)

How much ping do you get  and are there singapore servers ?


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Valve Complete Pack for *$19.50* with coupon *SLICKD-EALS22-OFFGMG* (historic lowest price)


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Get a free Steam key for Weird Worlds, with Bundle Stars - PC Gamer 
Free steam key weird worlds


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space Steam key free!


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 29, 2014)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] You was one minute late....


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How much ping do you get  and are there singapore servers ?



150-280 ms in Asia , US and europe server .


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] You was one minute late....



yeah man, [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] beat me to it.  I didn't refresh the page actually to know it was already posted.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space Steam key free!


Thanks 


alienempire said:


> Get a free Steam key for Weird Worlds, with Bundle Stars - PC Gamer
> Free steam key weird worlds


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 30, 2014)

How is battlefield 4? With sale going on i am kinda excited. I already have battlefield 3 premium though.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> How is battlefield 4? With sale going on i am kinda excited. I already have battlefield 3 premium though.



For 750 its completely worth . Most of the bugs are now taken care of and PC community is also very active .


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 30, 2014)

iittopper said:


> For 750 its completely worth . Most of the bugs are now taken care of and PC community is also very active .



I think it's 999.50. and i was talking about Digital deluxe one which worth 12.5k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 30, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> I think it's 999.50. and i was talking about Digital deluxe one which worth *12.5k*.



hmm costly game..............


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Groupees Give Back Bundle FREE! (3 games + comics + music)


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Groupees Give Back Bundle FREE! (3 games + comics + music)



Thanks!


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 30, 2014)

Groupees code is invalid ....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2014)

007 said:


> Groupees Give Back Bundle FREE! (3 games + comics + music)



One Game for steam. But well free stuff never hurts anyways. 

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Groupees code is invalid ....



Only one code is for steam. Other is for Desura.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Groupees code is invalid ....



Looks like few are getting invalid gift codes for the bundle. Worth a try with a second FB account if you have one.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2014)

DOOM 3 BFG Edition for $3.90 with coupon SLICKD-EALS22-OFFGMG.

Includes:

Doom
Doom II
Doom 3
Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil + The Lost Mission


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> I think it's 999.50. and i was talking about Digital deluxe one which worth 12.5k.



ah ,my bad . Does Digital deluxe version include China rising DLC ? If not then just get the normal version .


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

Steam Halloween Sale 2014 starts shortly - 10:30pm IST. Are you guys ready ?? 

SALE STARTED

- - - Updated - - -

Free Payday2 masks at HB


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

Not very attractive deals in the sales yet. Lets see if that changes in 1 or 2 days.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Not very attractive deals in the sales yet. Lets see if that changes in 1 or 2 days.



I think deals are not on daily basis and this will be it for the whole 3 days.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 31, 2014)

iittopper said:


> ah ,my bad . Does Digital deluxe version include China rising DLC ? If not then just get the normal version .



Yes it does include china dlc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2014)

Halloween Sale list:

*steamdb.info/sales/


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nosferatu: Wrath of Malachi Free Steam Key!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2014)

Get Murdered Soul Suspect for $2.76
Link : Gamersgate MSS

How it works:
1. Check ur email for the 20% off pre-halloween gift code that was on 17th Oct (according to mine) 
2. Use the above link to buy MSS
3. Currently it is selling for $17.00, you'll will get $10.84 as bluecoins after ur order(bonus)
4. Apply the coupon at checkout so now the price is $13.6
5. So final price after getting the bluecoins 13.6-10.84 = $2.76

Note : You're getting $10.84 as bluecoins which redeem only on the gamersgate


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

007 said:


> I think deals are not on daily basis and this will be it for the whole 3 days.



Yeah good games came in later. Bought my much awaited games. Fallout 3 GOTY and fallout NV UE. 

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Get Murdered Soul Suspect for $2.76
> Link : Gamersgate MSS
> 
> How it works:
> ...



If that code is not person specific then can you share that with me. I have unsubscribed from their newsletter so didn't got any mail.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If that code is not person specific then can you share that with me. I have unsubscribed from their newsletter so didn't got any mail.



its person specific it contains my username


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> its person specific it contains my username



Oh Darn it. OK then.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Get Murdered Soul Suspect for $2.76
> Link : Gamersgate MSS
> 
> How it works:
> ...



Good deal for those who might do future/frequent purchases in GG. Otherwise it would be just converting $10.84 real money to virtual currency.  Also, something to keep in mind:


> *Blue Coins Expiration*
> 
> Blue Coins that you have earned through rewards will expire after 12 months if they are not used - don't worry, we'll remind you a few weeks before that happens.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2014)

Evolve pricing error $4.87 on Indonesian store, managed to get 2 copies from steamtrades


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Evolve pricing error $4.87 on Indonesian store, managed to get 2 copies from steamtrades



price changed  give one for me


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Evolve pricing error $4.87 on Indonesian store, managed to get 2 copies from steamtrades


Is the game good?


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> price changed  give one for me



Nope, still available at Rp59,000. They are damn slow in fixing price errors these days 
Find your Indonesian friend now!


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 1, 2014)

Yea I seen some good reviews


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought it is fixed to $59 
Don't have any friend in indo. Any other way


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I thought it is fixed to $59
> Don't have any friend in indo. Any other way



u can buy from acidbased at 9 tf2 keys while everyone is offering at 4 keys...............


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> u can buy from acidbased at 9 tf2 keys while everyone is offering at 4 keys...............



LOL nice analogy. 

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Nope, still available at Rp59,000. They are damn slow in fixing price errors these days
> Find your Indonesian friend now!



How the Hell is it Already in my Library. Just saw it on Steam Store and it said already in Library so I checked again if there is some day restriction but no its completely in my library without any restriction. The best part is that I don't remember buying it. 

Here is the screenshot...can someone please explain me how the hell this happened ??
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7569/15492294038_9e1d67b6ae_b.jpg


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How the Hell is it Already in my Library. Just saw it on Steam Store and it said already in Library so I checked again if there is some day restriction but no its completely in my library without any restriction. The best part is that I don't remember buying it.
> 
> Here is the screenshot...can someone please explain me how the hell this happened ??


Did you happen to activate the alpha key?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Did you happen to activate the alpha key?



Don't remember at all. I hardly pay attention to the game I am activating if its free.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL nice analogy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



WTF bro samething happen to me 



Spoiler



*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/121_zpsc4181b2e.jpg
*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/122_zps88a8850b.jpg


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

007 said:


> Nope, still available at Rp59,000. They are damn slow in fixing price errors these days
> Find your Indonesian friend now!


What is Rp59,000?

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Evolve pricing error $4.87 on Indonesian store, managed to get 2 copies from steamtrades


How you got copies from indonesian store?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 1, 2014)

from steamtrades from an indonesian seller

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Here is the screenshot...can someone please explain me how the hell this happened ??
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7569/15492294038_9e1d67b6ae_b.jpg


Dude, wat is the red logo with a face, next to notifications in the top right of the screen?. You get the evolve alpha because you own the xcom eu check in their news section for more info


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 1, 2014)

alienempire said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Dude, wat is the red logo with a face, next to notifications in the top right of the screen?. You get the evolve alpha because you own the xcom eu check in their news section for more info



thats a child lock


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

@alienempireI tried on _Indonesian store using steamIt give me error_*There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance*

- - - Updated - - -

crap everything in steam store changed to indonesian currency...how to change to us dollar?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2014)

*BF4 for 999 Rs on origin
Titanfall for 749 Rs*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL nice analogy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ur answer
Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Evolve


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 1, 2014)

sooooooo, any indonesian friends here ? 
Evolve looks cool


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Don't remember at all. I hardly pay attention to the game I am activating if its free.



Sorry , its just the alpha version 



gagan_kumar said:


> u can buy from acidbased at 9 tf2 keys while everyone is offering at 4 keys...............



Retail price FTW - 999


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2014)

That Red Logo with face is Family sharing Icon. I have it enabled. If you are in family mode then its Green and when you are using your own account then just enter PIN and becomes RED. 

- - - Updated - - -



anaklusmos said:


> sooooooo, any indonesian friends here ?
> Evolve looks cool



TBH it doesn't appeal me much. More like L4D2, mindless shooting anyway. I prefer Payday 2 coz of this...tactical.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> That Red Logo with face is Family sharing Icon. I have it enabled. If you are in family mode then its Green and when you are using your own account then just enter PIN and becomes RED.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i dnt have tat icon i also have shared my library with others ..........


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2014)

Got myself a copy too. From reddit though.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> i dnt have tat icon i also have shared my library with others ..........



Sharing you library with others and Family sharing are two different things.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 1, 2014)

Titanfall $10 75% off at Amazon lowest price 

Link : Titanfall


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Titanfall $10 75% off at Amazon lowest price
> 
> Link : Titanfall


Buy or wait?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Buy or wait?



Don't buy. SIMPLE.


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Don't buy. SIMPLE.


Why???


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2014)

Pretty much empty servers on PC if you want to play multiplayer  
If you find players then its worth more than $10 but it is a hard job now


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm not a multi player guy, so how is the game as SP


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not a multi player guy, so how is the game as SP



There is no SP


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

snap said:


> There is no SP


Oh I didn't know. Thanks. Its worth it then


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone knows where i can get Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel digital download.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Anyone knows where i can get Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel digital download.


Steam, gmg, gamersgate,amazon


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Steam, gmg, gamersgate,amazon



Thanks, but its in $ and wanted in rupees. Anyways will get it from the store itself.


----------



## snap (Nov 4, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Thanks, but its in $ and wanted in rupees. Anyways will get it from the store itself.



But isn't it cheaper on flipkart?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2014)

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/free-games/game-time

Free for total of 168 hours

BF4, Titan fall and one more game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 7, 2014)

Humble Weekly Bundle: Racing (pay what you want and help charity)

Save 50% on Wolfenstein: The New Order on Steam





s18000rpm said:


> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/free-games/game-time
> 
> Free for total of 168 hours
> 
> BF4, Titan fall and one more game.


That download size


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Little Big Adventure GOG copy FREE!


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2014)

Assassin Creed titles 75% off Origin


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

snap said:


> But isn't it cheaper on flipkart?


Steam is way cheaper than flipkart during sales... I mean like 75% cheaper.... Lol


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam is way cheaper than flipkart during sales... I mean like 75% cheaper.... Lol



Some games are pretty cheap in India cause of regional pricings which steam did not implement for india yet.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

snap said:


> Some games are pretty cheap in India cause of regional pricings which steam did not implement for india yet.


Example? Am I missing something?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2014)

Metro 2033 free humble store


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Example? Am I missing something?



Error 500 Server Error

Steam store has plenty of different regions too. Russian, Malaysian etc steam stores are much cheaper than standard USD steam store


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

Culling Of The Cows Steam key free!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Error 500 Server Error
> 
> Steam store has plenty of different regions too. Russian, Malaysian etc steam stores are much cheaper than standard USD steam store


I know about the regions and regional pricing. But am talking about India since steam India has same prices as steam USA and I was talking about game license prices during steam sale when steam gives like 75-80% off on titles. During that time surely steam is cheaper that retail right?


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know about the regions and regional pricing. But am talking about India since steam India has same prices as steam USA and I was talking about game license prices during steam sale when steam gives like 75-80% off on titles. During that time surely steam is cheaper that retail right?



Yes majority of the games will be cheaper on steam but still some of the games are cheaper in India than the steam sale pricings. Shadow of mordor won't go on 50%+ sales for a long time.

Error 500 Server Error

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Culling Of The Cows Steam key free!



Thanks, got it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

I am getting the damn Error. 
Sorry but you are not a winner this time!

You can try again after waiting 5 minutes from your last attempt.

Thank you!

Fck this game.


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I am getting the damn Error.
> Sorry but you are not a winner this time!
> 
> You can try again after waiting 5 minutes from your last attempt.
> ...



Got it in the first try


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Got it in the first try



Got it. Chrome was blocking FB pop up.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 9, 2014)

Borderlands Pre-Sequel for $7.94 (£5.00)

*Note: * Borderlands 2 as shown but giving wrong keys buy at ur own risk


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 9, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Borderlands Pre-Sequel for $7.94 (£5.00)
> 
> *Note: * Borderlands 2 as shown but giving wrong keys buy at ur own risk


Anyone Got that..?
BTW I think it just Borderland 2 on Mac only


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 9, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Anyone Got that..?
> BTW I think it just Borderland 2 on Mac only



Look at the comments on this : Link reddit

*i.imgur.com/edrgTpT.png

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Borderlands Pre-Sequel for $7.94 (£5.00)
> 
> *Note: * Borderlands 2 as shown but giving wrong keys buy at ur own risk



*UPDATE:* They fixed it now they are giving borderlands 2 key


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Borderlands Pre-Sequel for $7.94 (£5.00)
> 
> *Note: * Borderlands 2 as shown but giving wrong keys buy at ur own risk



Dayum! was travelling last night and missed it. I guess I'll wait for the GOTY then.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 11, 2014)

Offers available on Flipkart for Games and gaming related products upto 70% off.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2014)

AC Unity Gold Edition for 2700 at Origin India. Folks outside India are jumping on it as its $40 for them.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2014)

^ Not worth to buy IMO considering the horrible optimization and average review . 
PS - this game is filled with microtransaction .


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

[Humble] Humble Jumbo Bundle 3: ($1) Tesla Effect, Always Sometimes Monsters, Insurgency [x4], Full Mojo Rampage (BTA) GRID 2, Blackguards, Euro Truck Simulator 2 ($12) Saints Row IV : GameDeals


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [Humble] Humble Jumbo Bundle 3: ($1) Tesla Effect, Always Sometimes Monsters, Insurgency [x4], Full Mojo Rampage (BTA) GRID 2, Blackguards, Euro Truck Simulator 2 ($12) Saints Row IV : GameDeals



Woot! _Almost _traded Insurgency couple of days back  Never expected it in the first tier and a 4-pack!


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Football Manager 2015 at Flipkart for 1K.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [Humble] Humble Jumbo Bundle 3: ($1) Tesla Effect, Always Sometimes Monsters, Insurgency [x4], Full Mojo Rampage (BTA) GRID 2, Blackguards, Euro Truck Simulator 2 ($12) Saints Row IV : GameDeals


Thanks. Got the full pack with saints row.  

Btw, still got two insurgency packs to giveaway. Anyone interested in a trade on steam, ping me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks. Got the full pack with saints row.
> 
> Btw, still got two insurgency packs to giveaway. Anyone interested in a trade on steam, ping me.



Already had SR4 and DLCs of this game are not worth it. Just some clothes and all. Don't need em. Didn't used em in SR3 at all.
So I got the ATA pack. I hope the next games which come in this HB are not owned by me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Already had SR4 and DLCs of this game are not worth it. Just some clothes and all. Don't need em. Didn't used em in SR3 at all.
> So I got the BTA pack. I hope the next games which come in this HB are not owned by me.


I didn't buy the sr4 dlcs ( am seriously against crappy dlcs that come paid and hence cdpr are my favourite devs) but I didn't have the game sr4. So you are saying that its not worth the extra USD 6 I paid?

Damn.

BTW what's the bta pack?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks. Got the full pack with saints row.
> 
> Btw, still got two insurgency packs to giveaway. Anyone interested in a trade on steam, ping me.


Wanted to play Insurgency. My Steam ID is wuodland. Add me and we can talk on Steam?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Wanted to play Insurgency. My Steam ID is wuodland. Add me and we can talk on Steam?


Will add you later today. Got office now 

Edit: sent you a request.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys I still got two beta keys to the witcher adventure game on gog. Got them for pre- ordering wild hunt. I know it's a bit late now but if anyone is interested I will share the keys. Also beta key owners get 40% off on the witcher adventure game alpha that is to be released on 27th Nov.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I didn't buy the sr4 dlcs ( am seriously against crappy dlcs that come paid and hence cdpr are my favourite devs) but I didn't have the game sr4. So you are saying that its not worth the extra USD 6 I paid?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> BTW what's the bta pack?



Its worth it but you could had gotten SR4 for lower than that. Its $20 game so when it comes to 75% discount which it always does then you lost $1. 
BTA is Below the Average and ATA is Above the Average in case of HB bundles. I got ATA, that was a typo.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its worth it but you could had gotten SR4 for lower than that. Its $20 game so when it comes to 75% discount which it always does then you lost $1.
> BTA is Below the Average and ATA is Above the Average in case of HB bundles. I got ATA, that was a typo.


Ya you got a point there. Didn't cross my mind at the time. Anyway, what can I do now. 60 bucks gone to charity at least.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 12, 2014)

I paid $6 and got games.. But why only one copy of insurgency added to my account .  where are other 3 copies . sorry for noob question


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> I paid $6 and got games.. But why only one copy of insurgency added to my account .  where are other 3 copies . sorry for noob question


The other three won't be added to your steam account. But you will find them on your humble bundle store account. Just login to humble bundle and under you library you should have the other three copies. Note that humble bundle will give you URL links to those games. So share the URL with whom you want to gift those insurgency licences to...


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ohh got that .. Thanks buddy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Ohh got that .. Thanks buddy


No problem


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> BTA is Below the Average and ATA is Above the Average in case of HB bundles. I got ATA, that was a typo.



BTA stands for Beat the Average.. .


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 12, 2014)

If anyone wants to give extra copies away. I am standing in line


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 12, 2014)

And I m the next in the queue


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys want the witcher adventure game beta keys or insurgency?


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mount & Blade FREE at GOG


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Mount & Blade FREE at GOG



First time ever that they will give away Wither 2 for free and I still don't regret buying it at both GOG and Steam separately.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> First time ever that they will give away Wither 2 for free and I still don't regret buying it at both GOG and Steam separately.


CDPR deserve it dude. Even I bought both the games after I had already played them for 4 times plus each. And preordered Wild Hunt. Will also buy witcher adventure game. They have my full support


----------



## iittopper (Nov 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> First time ever that they will give away Wither 2 for free and I still don't regret buying it at both GOG and Steam separately.



Witcher 2 free ? when ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Witcher 2 free ? when ?


Just login to your gog account for the next 7 days and collect the stamp on the main page you get it free


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Witcher 2 free ? when ?


Scroll down to the end of got.com and you have collect 7 tokens for 7 days to get free witcher 2


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't have gog account. Can i have a free key.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> I don't have gog account. Can i have a free key.


I don't think it works that way. Just make an account , its free anyway and just takes a minute to create.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't think it works that way. Just make an account , its free anyway and just takes a minute to create.



ok thanks


----------



## iittopper (Nov 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Scroll down to the end of got.com and you have collect 7 tokens for 7 days to get free witcher 2



thanks mate . I am a big fan of CDproject , have already ordered Steam as well as Retail version . Still confused which one to cancel . I am currently reading Witcher 2 novel - The last wish . Witcher 2 is probably the best RPG game i have played after skyrim .


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

^ oh then setting reminder for 7 days


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks.
Reminder set.

Anyways I have a spare metro 2033 humble bundle link left ? I already have one from NVIDIA giveaway  . Anyone wants it ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The other three won't be added to your steam account. But you will find them on your humble bundle store account. Just login to humble bundle and under you library you should have the other three copies. Note that humble bundle will give you URL links to those games. So share the URL with whom you want to gift those insurgency licences to...



well i want one copy if anyone is giving away............


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Thanks.
> Reminder set.
> 
> Anyways I have a spare metro 2033 humble bundle link left ? I already have one from NVIDIA giveaway  . Anyone wants it ?



me me I want
Gollum greedy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> me me I want
> Gollum greedy



Sent  you a PM.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2014)

RU sellers selling Far Cry Franchise Pack for 3 keys (due to Steam weekend deal - 75% off). Just got my copy.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2014)

007 said:


> RU sellers selling Far Cry Franchise Pack for 3 keys (due to Steam weekend deal - 75% off). Just got my copy.



I thought of buying far cry 3 as i see the weekend deal when opening steam. But this is more VFM. Thanks bought it right away


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2014)

007 said:


> RU sellers selling Far Cry Franchise Pack for 3 keys (due to Steam weekend deal - 75% off). Just got my copy.



Want to buy it , but i already had shitload of games to complete . Decided to not purchase any game till i complete my Oct-Nov backlog .


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2014)

Is train simulator 2015 any good?

What was the lowest price for it? Anyone knows?


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Is train simulator 2015 any good?
> 
> What was the lowest price for it? Anyone knows?



Lowest price so far is $20 for the standard edition.

- - - Updated - - -

If you need only Grid 2 from HB and don't wish to BTA, here's Grid 2 for $2.49 @ 95% off.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

I already had FC3. So I skipped the FC franchise pack. Not worth for me at all.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Exclusive: 6 free games when you sign-up to Playfire Rewards

Cobi Treasure Deluxe 
Numba Deluxe 
PixelJunk Monsters Ultimate 
Postal
Speedball 2 HD 
Victim of Zen


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2014)

007 said:


> RU sellers selling Far Cry Franchise Pack for 3 keys (due to Steam weekend deal - 75% off). Just got my copy.



Where to contact those RU sellers? Im interested on in FC3 and Blood Dragon


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Where to contact those RU sellers? Im interested on in FC3 and Blood Dragon


I Clicked on the link and bought it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Where to contact those RU sellers? Im interested on in FC3 and Blood Dragon



Steam Trades or Reddit Swap.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Steam Trades or Reddit Swap.



need to learn about this. a brief info can i get. Please post in steam thread and tag me



anaklusmos said:


> Where to contact those RU sellers? Im interested on in FC3 and Blood Dragon



sorry didnt see the word 3 keys


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys I got two discount coupons on steam for serious sam 2 and fable anniversary. Anyone interested in a trade ping me on steam.
Steam name: dawnspectre


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 17, 2014)

Got Coupons for Pixel Piracy, and Gun Monkeys. Anyone interested ping me


----------



## 007 (Nov 17, 2014)

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition for $3.99 (80% off, historic low price)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2014)

007 said:


> Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition for $3.99 (80% off, historic low price)


They are asking for payment in GBP which will be more than the dollar price. Asking for £2.55. Am I missing something?


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are asking for payment in GBP which will be more than the dollar price. Asking for £2.55. Am I missing something?



Not sure where you are getting confused. Only for UK/EU countries Bundle Stars charge in GBP and also add VAT on top of it. For us, charge happens in USD via PayPal and $3.99 (approx ₹258) will be the final price charged to your account (they simply just indicate during checkout that it is equal to £2.55 as they are a UK based store).


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2014)

Rise of Nations Extended Edition on sale.  I bought a 4-pack for $15 thinking i'll sell the rest of the copies @$3.75 each. Turns out the game is restricted to India :/  

So if anyone wants a copy for some steam marketable items or ₹200/-, let me know


----------



## 007 (Nov 19, 2014)

So the final Humble Jumbo Bundle 3 looks like this.

*$1:*

Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure
Always Sometimes Monsters
Insurgency (plus 3 extra sharable copies)
Full Mojo Rampage
*BTA:*

GRID 2
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Blackguards
Half Minute Hero: Super Mega Neo Climax Ultimate Boy
KickBeat Steam Edition
GRID
*$12:*

Saints Row IV
With the latest BTA additions to the bundle, I'm now officially Director of Acquisitions and yet to celebrate my first Steam birthday this month!


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats on 500 games  ! Ab meri rise of nations bhi lelo xD


----------



## 007 (Nov 19, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Congrats on 500 games  ! Ab meri rise of nations bhi lelo xD



lol thanks


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 22, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/sIOJGTl.png

November 27 - December 3


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 22, 2014)

this website lets you know of some of the good deals on all stores in one convenient location.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 22, 2014)

^^Nice find man


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

PayPal has spilled the beans on the Steam Autumn Sale date guys. Lets hope for great deals and price errors 

*i.imgur.com/X7m4qnd.png


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2014)

I just want several games to come on nice prices. Already stocked my Steam Wallet and my Inventory with keys, Locked and ready.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 24, 2014)

^^ What is key in inventory ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ What is key in inventory ?


Steam trading currency bro 

Steam pe aa samjha dunga..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I just want several games to come on nice prices. Already stocked my Steam Wallet and my Inventory with keys, Locked and ready.



Do I need moneys for this? free much?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ow gollum. You have to spend to get the precious... The precious keys...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Do I need moneys for this? free much?



This. 


aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow gollum. You have to spend to get the precious... The precious keys...


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 24, 2014)

Now I'm getting confuse about keys...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 24, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Now I'm getting confuse about keys...



Keys are like virtual currencies. We use this to trade with fellow steam members in exchange for games/any items.
Each game will have an weapon case, which need some keys to open. This will give you some new weapon/any items. So if you want to open the case, you need to buy keys that costs anywhere between 2$ to 10$. So now each key has some value, so we use this value to trade items.

Simple!!!!


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 24, 2014)

[MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] you are real MVP.
So, which game weapon cases are popular CS:GO?

And BTW any body checked, g2a.com 
This is new website for Game deals


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2014)

Not exactly a deal, but you do get games on heavy discount here:
G2A: an 'unknown' site with killer deals on PC games | Digit.in


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Now I'm getting confuse about keys...


Steam pe aana samjha dunga re .... Chat mein...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] you are real MVP.
> So, which game weapon cases are popular CS:GO?
> 
> And BTW any body checked, g2a.com
> This is new website for Game deals


G2a seems like the only place apart from blizzard store where you can get the StarCraft keys that too at a discount I guess...


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 24, 2014)

Can we buy from Steam at discounted prices during sale? Or will it give us different prices depending on the region?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Can we buy from Steam at discounted prices during sale? Or will it give us different prices depending on the region?



You can buy at discounted price, however many regions have better prices than us so.....


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2014)

For everyone debating about G2A - I've known about this site for a while and I wouldn't personally recommend it. Neither have I posted any deals from this site here even when I have stumbled upon good deals in the past. 
Here are my reasons:


One of my friend bought D2 keys (yes, we still play D2  ) and he received muted keys (Muted as in half-banned keys by Battle.net - you can play the game but chat privileges would have been revoked due to excessive spamming from those keys). He couldn't get a refund / couldn't get Blizzard to help him out as well.
The site is not 100% trustable and its services are shady. Period. It also has a marketplace meaning you will be buying from sellers as well. Higher chances of getting scammed.
For a guaranteed purchase and 100% buyer protection, you need to opt for the G2A Shield which is like $1 to $2 on top of the purchase. WTF? I should pay $40 for a game and still keep nail-biting whether I'll get a working key or not? Who does that these days? If you don't opt for the protection, you will be running behind them for months to get a refund. I know instances where this has happened.
Many Steam keys sold by G2A have been revoked by Steam. Google it.
Finally, G2A is treated as an unauthorized CD-key reseller on reddit GameDeals sub. That's good enough for me to skip it.

Buy at your own risk. Do opt for G2A shield if you are going for it. 95% you may end up with a happy smile. But IMO, its not worth the headache of running behind someone for your money when you are one of those 5% unlucky ones.



Inceptionist said:


> Can we buy from Steam at discounted prices during sale? Or will it give us different prices depending on the region?


Yes, you can. Autumn sale discounts will be applicable for all regions. Indians pay US prices on Steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2014)

007 said:


> For everyone debating about G2A - I've known about this site for a while and I wouldn't personally recommend it. Neither have I posted any deals from this site here even when I have stumbled upon good deals in the past.
> Here are my reasons:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the research agent


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 24, 2014)

G2A will not give any true deals all deals little higher than the steam,origin and uplay official deals. Additional they charge for G2A protection and you'll see another fee at the payment time (payment fees)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow 007. You should post this here: G2A: an 'unknown' site with killer deals on PC games | Digit.in to warn others.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

alienempire said:


> G2A will not give any true deals all deals little higher than the steam,origin and uplay official deals. Additional they charge for G2A protection and you'll see another fee at the payment time (payment fees)



Thanks for reminding that additional PayPal payment fees. Forgot about it. Just calculated and it is about 3.5% on the order amount.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Wow 007. You should post this here: G2A: an 'unknown' site with killer deals on PC games | Digit.in to warn others.



Signed up and done! Currently the post is awaiting Digit's approval.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 25, 2014)

Good post [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] you are real MVP.
> So, which game weapon cases are popular CS:GO?
> 
> And BTW any body checked, g2a.com
> This is new website for Game deals



TF2 keys are most common key for trading. Apart from that we use D2 keys and some CS GO keys too. It all depends upon the person who trade the item. Whatever the seller demands, he will give it. Almost all keys are closer to 2-3$ range.


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> TF2 keys are most common key for trading. Apart from that we use D2 keys and some CS GO keys too. It all depends upon the person who trade the item. Whatever the seller demands, he will give it. Almost all keys are closer to 2-3$ range.



Can you PM/post the trader? Can I buy all the games which are all in deals using these keys?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Can you PM/post the trader? Can I buy all the games which are all in deals using these keys?


Only games that the trader is willing to trade for specific keys. Not all games on sale. And yes you can pm the trader provided he is on your steam friend list.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Can you PM/post the trader? Can I buy all the games which are all in deals using these keys?



Steam Trades - It is the URL where I search for good deals. Mostly from RU stores, you can get cheap deals. One good thing is, certain traders will let you choose your game and they buy it for you. Mostly russian traders. So it means, you can get your favorite game at cheap price.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2014)

Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Trading Cards Group

[PSA] Change to tradability of gifts : SteamGameSwap

GGWP Volvo.. now Sck Dcks


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Trading Cards Group
> 
> [PSA] Change to tradability of gifts : SteamGameSwap
> 
> GGWP Volvo.. now Sck Dcks



Well ****...Good thing I have several very good trader friends who I can trust. They actually gifted me directly in past and then I send them the keys so I guess this will be norm for me from now on. FU Valve. RIP low rep traders.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well ****...Good thing I have several very good trader friends who I can trust. They actually gifted me directly in past and then I send them the keys so I guess this will be norm for me from now on. FU Valve. RIP low rep traders.



Only trading is limited to 30 days you can get the game as a gift from your trader


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Only trading is limited to 30 days you can get the game as a gift from your trader



I know that very well.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Trading Cards Group
> 
> [PSA] Change to tradability of gifts : SteamGameSwap
> 
> GGWP Volvo.. now Sck Dcks


Oh shucks!  I'm not a reseller and I trade rarely but this still hurts. What happens to the value of keys? Now I'm having second thoughts about restocking the keys.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Oh shucks!  I'm not a reseller and I trade rarely but this still hurts. What happens to the value of keys? Now I'm having second thoughts about restocking the keys.



Use it to fund your steam wallet


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 25, 2014)

People who have spare insurgency key, would appreciate it


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Oh shucks!  I'm not a reseller and I trade rarely but this still hurts. What happens to the value of keys? Now I'm having second thoughts about restocking the keys.



We need to find reputed traders(Dont get fooled by steam profile's rep, check his other reputation,like steamtrade profile or reddit's steamgameswap profile). Then again, this reputation will cost a little bit extras. Reputed sellers always charges more. 

Dont stock keys now, during sale, keys price will be down. Also FYI, keys can be purchased using paypal @$1.8 or 100-110 Rs per key.

- - - Updated - - -



xtremevicky said:


> People who have spare insurgency key, would appreciate it



I have . but need to check, will pm you once I get it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

[MENTION=283851]Arijit[/MENTION]
How come keys come cheaper via Paypal and not direct steam market transactions? The source of purchasing the keys remain the same right?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> Thanks Buddy



PM me your email id.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> [MENTION=283851]Arijit[/MENTION]
> How come keys come cheaper via Paypal and not direct steam market transactions? The source of purchasing the keys remain the same right?



by using paypal I meant some people sells keys for paypal/INR.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mega sale going on Origin.

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Mega sale going on Origin.
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/



Wow Thanks man...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2014)

Guys from playdates, lets get nfs most wanted. Its only 250 bucks. We can all play together with this.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2014)

World of Warcraft $5, with 30 days subscription. Does anyone knows when the timer starts? as soon as I buy it or when I start playing? Also is it 30 days of in game time? or actual earth's 30 day?


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 26, 2014)

Too bad don't have credit card or could've got some games from origin.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> World of Warcraft $5, with 30 days subscription. Does anyone knows when the timer starts? as soon as I buy it or when I start playing? Also is it 30 days of in game time? or actual earth's 30 day?



actual earth time, it activates as soon as u start


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2014)

better to buy bf4 premium membership than buying DLCs separately


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2014)

Titanfall for $5 (US Store) / ₹375 (IN Store)


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2014)

And here it is. Steam Autumn Sale starts with a bang. 5000+ titles on sale and updating ...


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 27, 2014)

007 said:


> And here it is. Steam Autumn Sale starts with a bang. 5000+ titles on sale and updating ...



Keep us updating with better deals agent!


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] thanks bro bought most wanted and burnout. Waiting for steam


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't Starve @ 3.74 on Steam. Worth getting IMO. Really enjoyed during the free weekend.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2014)

DayZ price increase coming next week

Dayz price will increase to $44 after sale, Already increased to $35, its on sale for $29.74 Buy before the increase


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 27, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> World of Warcraft $5, with 30 days subscription. Does anyone knows when the timer starts? as soon as I buy it or when I start playing? Also is it 30 days of in game time? or actual earth's 30 day?



Not sure about when the free 1 month starts, but the game time is for actual "earth" days not time spent in-game.
But if you are interested in it, now would be the time to get in. Best WoW expansion since vanilla IMO


----------



## iittopper (Nov 27, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> World of Warcraft $5, with 30 days subscription. Does anyone knows when the timer starts? as soon as I buy it or when I start playing? Also is it 30 days of in game time? or actual earth's 30 day?



timer start when you start playing after installation .


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2014)

GMG VIP Deals

Evil Within - $14.96
Wolfenstein New Order - $14.96
Skyrim - $3.99
Total War Rome II Emperor Edition - $11.99


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ionball 2: Ionstorm FREE!


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Ionball 2: Ionstorm FREE!


Got it thanks. Any good steam deals? Not promising enough, do I need to wait for black Friday.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Anybody plays Unreal Tournament 2004 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> Anybody plays Unreal Tournament 2004 ?



I play UT1999


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I play UT1999



I meant to say UT 2004 has multiplayer users?


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Got it thanks. Any good steam deals? Not promising enough, do I need to wait for black Friday.


Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.

See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals. 
Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

[Amazon] Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor PC ($19.99/60% off) : GameDeals

[Steam] Autumn Sale - Day 2 | Details Inside : GameDeals


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.
> 
> See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals.
> Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.


007 getting married? That's new  

Anyway congrats bud. And never give up the gaming. Rather get your spouse to game as well lol... All the best.... 

Waise shaadi ka invite kaahan hai?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2014)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Congrats man.. ab is khusi pe do a game's giveaway.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2014)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Congrats man. Get a XBox/ PS now so you 2 guys can play together


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> @007  Congrats man. Get a XBox/ PS now so you 2 guys can play together



That kind of marriages are not allowed in India.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> That kind of marriages are not allowed in India.



Lol I meant his wife of course


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> That kind of marriages are not allowed in India.



LOL. Hahahahahahah


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.
> 
> See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals.
> Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.



Congratulations Agent...GAME ON.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.
> 
> See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals.
> Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.



Congrats mate . Appreciate all your post in this thread . happy marriage and happy gaming


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2014)

Congo [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## snap (Nov 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Got it thanks. Any good steam deals? Not promising enough, do I need to wait for black Friday.



Battleblock theatre was 90% off fun little co-op game, Don't starve is for 75% iirc


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Congrats man.. ab is khusi pe do a game's giveaway.





btw congrats [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.
> 
> See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals.
> Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.



congrats man best wishes for future life and also for gaming life...............


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Planning to buy Enemy Within DLC for $6 with GMG 20% off coupon later today when I'm free.
> 
> See what Steam and PC Game Deals have done to me. I'm getting married in about 9 hours from now and here I am hunting deals.
> Many of my friends have texted me saying "Enjoy the last minutes of your gaming era" and I have just replied back "Gamers don't die. They respawn!"  Hope I'll live up to it. Wish me luck guys.  night night.



Congrats and good luck.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Unreal series on sale. 80%/bundle or 60%/game : GameDeals
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] congo


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Unreal series on sale. 80%/bundle or 60%/game : GameDeals
> @007 congo



No Steam key


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2014)

Shadow of Mordor was avb for (dunno if its still avb) 20$ at amazon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> No Steam key


Well it's GOG and it's DRM Free. Great place to pick up a few games(esp. older games that aren't on Steam)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 007 getting married? That's new
> 
> Anyway congrats bud. And never give up the gaming. Rather get your spouse to game as well lol... All the best....
> 
> Waise shaadi ka invite kaahan hai?



you dint invite me !!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2014)

what's the difference between BF4 premium edition and BF4 premium membership??


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 29, 2014)

How is Orbital Gear I'm thinking of buying it.

- - - Updated - - -

How is Orbital Gear I'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

[STRIKE]Anybody willing to trade my 1.5k worth of Flipkart Gift vouchers(3 500s) for The Crew Ltd. Ed pre-order from game4u.com? Please?[/STRIKE]

Heard mixed reviews of the beta. I think I'll hold on to it. :3


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> what's the difference between BF4 premium edition and BF4 premium membership??



prem ed includes base. "premium" is only addon if u already have base.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2014)

Bought Left 4 Dead 2 and State of Decay for $9.98 from steam


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> prem ed includes base. "premium" is only addon if u already have base.



but they are priced at same cost :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> but they are priced at same cost :/



Premium Edition is full game with DLCs. Premium membership only gives you DLCs so you must have full game. Prem Ed. is worth more than Prem membership.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Premium Edition is full game with DLCs. Premium membership only gives you DLCs so you must have full game. Prem Ed. is worth more than Prem membership.



yea I think another difference is...with membership you get early access and battlepacks


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Outlast 75%off at steam @ 4.99$

- - - Updated - - -

Insurgency Nightfall 60% off @ 5.99$


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Outlast 75%off at steam @ 4.99$
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Insurgency Nightfall 60% off @ 5.99$



Thanks Buying Outlast.

- - - Updated - - -

Shall I buy the walking dead season 2 now or there will be 75% discount


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 30, 2014)

Insurgency is an Amazing game. 

It is what BF is with heavy emphasis on team-work and none of that pointless running&gunning. If you like realistic army shooters like Arma, then you'll surely love this.

- - - Updated - - -

Thinking of buying Garry's Mod. Do we have a good player base here in southasia?


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> thinking of buying Garry's Mod. Do we have a good player base here in southasia?


I'm also thinking of buying Garry's Mod as its on lowest price ever and confused about Orbital Gear


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> yea I think another difference is...with membership you get early access and battlepacks



No. With Premium Ed, you'll get those too.


----------



## icebags (Nov 30, 2014)

the last dlc is almost released i think, its the last much of early access u may get ig u buy it right now.....

and u already get plenty battlepacks thats all.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

*www.indiegala.com/store
Chaos Domain for free


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store
> Chaos Domain for free



Gratitude.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store
> Chaos Domain for free


merci beaucoup


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2014)

$20 Steam Wallet Card for $18 (10% off)

use code-  LETSGETDIGITAL


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone playing Awesomenauts


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Anyone playing Awesomenauts



ME but only bot matches to learn heroes.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, just checked, the game is available for 2.5$ for 1 copy and 3 copy pack for just 5$ Steal deal


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok Anybody wanna group buy Awesomenauts? 5$/3= 1.6$ each


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 007 getting married? That's new
> Anyway congrats bud. And never give up the gaming. Rather get your spouse to game as well lol... All the best....
> Waise shaadi ka invite kaahan hai?


Lol, thats a tough challenge but let me see what I can do. Thanks @aniketdawn.89, will definitely invite you for my future kid's first birthday 



arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Congrats man.. ab is khusi pe do a game's giveaway.


Thanks @arijitsinha sure, why not 



Piyush said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Congrats man. Get a XBox/ PS now so you 2 guys can play together


Haha.. thanks [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] 



Allu Azad said:


> That kind of marriages are not allowed in India.






gameranand said:


> Congratulations Agent...GAME ON.


Thanks a lot @gameranand 



iittopper said:


> Congrats mate . Appreciate all your post in this thread . happy marriage and happy gaming


Thanks @iittopper  its my pleasure sharing the deals



Nerevarine said:


> Congo [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


Thanks @Nerevarine 



tanmaymohan said:


> btw congrats [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


Thanks [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] 



gagan_kumar said:


> congrats man best wishes for future life and also for gaming life...............


Thanks @gagan_kumar 



kapilove77 said:


> Congrats and good luck.


Thanks @kapilove77 



thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] congo


Thanks [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] 



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you dint invite me !!


Sorry @a_k_s_h_a_y but the world needs you more Nephalem  I didn't want to disturb you defeating the Prime Evils  



Anorion said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store
> Chaos Domain for free


Thanks @Anorion for the first free gift after marriage


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2014)

[Ubisoft Store] Tropico 5 + free game for $14 (choose from among Watch_Dogs, AC4: Black Flag, South Park, and more...) : GameDeals


----------



## Coolone (Dec 3, 2014)

Free Wickland Steam Key from Greenlight Arcade
Free Wickland Steam Key | Greenlight Arcade


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

^^ "Update: Due to heavy traffic we are temporarily disabling this promotion. Please check back again in a few hours."


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2014)

ADVENT OF INDIES 2014

it's a raffle, only 3 winners, but new game every day


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Free Age of Wonders at GOG. 248k copies left.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 5, 2014)

007 said:


> Free Age of Wonders at GOG. 248k copies left.



Thanks & congratulations on getting married.  Hows married life?

- - - Updated - - -

Not sure where to post, so here...  

Will any credit card work on Origin/Steam ?     For now I don't have much other use of a credit card.
I am seeing ICICI platinum credit card with Chip and PIN  that asks to register 3D Secure for online transactions.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes all credit cards work. Even the ones with Chip and Pin.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

[Steam] The Video Game Awards Special Promotion - Up to 66% off select games, includes Shadow of Mordor, This War of Mine, Wolfenstein: The New Order and others. : GameDeals


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone wants insurgency?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone wants insurgency?



me  free kya


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> me  free kya



yeah .. pm me your email id. make sure to redeem it today EOD


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone else have an extra copy ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2014)

^^Lol Insurgency keys are spreading like plague. Google it and you will find easily.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2014)

Just dumped mine onto  [MENTION=123634]ganeshnokiae63[/MENTION]


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> yeah .. pm me your email id. make sure to redeem it today EOD


Thank you Bhai got it


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2014)

Guys, shoot me a PM if you want Insurgency! Fast! 
I'm in Thailand atm, should I connect Steam to Thai Store? 
Check my hotel speed. Wish we had such UNLIMITED speed back at home.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Guys, shoot me a PM if you want Insurgency! Fast!
> I'm in Thailand atm, should I connect Steam to Thai Store?
> Check my hotel speed. Wish we had such UNLIMITED speed back at home.



I got it thanks.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/simcity-catalog/pc-download/base-game/special-edition 
Sim City 2000 free on Origin


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 10, 2014)

Total War Rome 2 for ₹279 (lower than steam russia)

Valid only 01h 16m from the time of post amazon lighting deal


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

Afterfall insanity free on indiegala (again)
*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 10, 2014)

All F.E.A.R games and DLC for a low price of $7.99 ( steam keys)

F.E.A.R Bundle


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2014)

AirBuccaneers on Steam

Its free to play now. Dunno if its permanent


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 12, 2014)

An epic deal guys. Full batman bundle for just £6.37($9.99)

Batman Complete Bundle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> An epic deal guys. Full batman bundle for just £6.37($9.99)
> 
> Batman Complete Bundle



Thanks 
Now time to search for a person with a working credit/debit card


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 12, 2014)

COD : Advanced Warfare Free Weekend on Steam


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn all these games in my library and a shitty internet connection right now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 12, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Damn all these games in my library and a shitty internet connection right now.


Lol. You and many Indian guys bro...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> COD : Advanced Warfare Free Weekend on Steam


2 days free multiplayer.. Awesome but its gonna take 3 days to download lol...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2014)

Free Chaos Domain
*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 15, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> An epic deal guys. Full batman bundle for just £6.37($9.99)
> 
> Batman Complete Bundle



bundle stars is trusted site for purchasing????


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2014)

I have bought 4-5 bundles from Bundle Stars.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 15, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 2 days free multiplayer.. Awesome but its gonna take 3 days to download lol...



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> bundle stars is trusted site for purchasing????



I bought the Batman Bundle too, can be trusted


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 15, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> bundle stars is trusted site for purchasing????


I put up that post after activating the keys on steam. So yeah trusted


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2014)

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Awesome Deal. Gas Guzzlers Extreme is alone worth the money and you get other games too.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 17, 2014)

[PSA] All gifts are now region-locked if bought in an ACRTAG region.

This does not apply to already existing gifts - RU gifts in my inventory didn't get the red text and they can still be activated.



> As most of you know, our developer tools suggest pricing based on market research and purchasing power parity. In the case of territories such as Russia, Brazil, and SE Asia, we suggested pricing that is lower than the direct USD conversion. This is based on our assessment of actual pricing of comparable products in that market. Recently Rubles have hit an all-time low which has been a concern of many game developers. We are still assessing the market to see if suggesting new prices in Russia is right for customers who live in that market. We do not think that pricing based on currency conversion only is the right way to approach the Russian market necessarily.
> 
> What we are doing immediately in response to the Ruble drop is limiting trading and gifting from Russia to prevent people from taking advantage of the situation. We have been applying a gifting and trading lock of this type on all newly created packages on Steam since mid-2014. Today we have propped a change that will affect all packages on Steam which will not allow them to be unpacked to an account, if gifted or traded from a lower priced region to a higher priced region. This change is not retroactive and only affects new purchases. It also will not affect customers in that region from gifting a copy to other people in that same region. All customers will have proper warning when they are purchasing a gift prior to checkout in those regions as well. We will continue to assess the situation and make changes if necessary in the future. If you have any questions please feel free to write us via the contact form via the Steamworks Development site - Documentation & Help -> Contact Steam Publishing.




RIP Steam trading.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys January is nearing, any good deals on GTA V PC??


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> [PSA] All gifts are now region-locked if bought in an ACRTAG region.
> 
> This does not apply to already existing gifts - RU gifts in my inventory didn't get the red text and they can still be activated.
> 
> ...



Oh NO. RIP Steam trading.


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys January is nearing, any good deals on GTA V PC??


I think online key resellers will start issuing keys for all pre-orders in the month of Jan. But initial discounts for GTA 5 would still be a long shot. Better to get from Indian retailers I would say.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 18, 2014)

MGS: Ground Zeros for $9.33 or ₹605 on nuuveem 

Link : MGS:GZ for $9.33

Use hola "Brazil" to buy the game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2014)

Left 4 Dead 2 available at 50% off at Steam today.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 available at 50% off at Steam today.


There is definitely gonna be a better deal on that soon.... 50% is hardly a deal for us Indians considering we pay US prices...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2014)

Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
The Journey Down : Chapter 1 free
use google translate if you want to read the instructions, but the fields are first name, last name, email id and captcha


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thief: Master Thief Edition for 180/-


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 19, 2014)

MGR: REVENGEANCE for $5.99 (80% off)

store.steampowered.com/app/235460/


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is definitely gonna be a better deal on that soon.... 50% is hardly a deal for us Indians considering we pay US prices...



The majourity of us got that for free last christmas


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2014)

Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Thief: Master Thief Edition for 180/-


The price I'm seeing is 11.5 pounds


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> The price I'm seeing is 11.5 pounds



They fixed it mate about 15 minutes ago.  It was 94% off and 1.75 pounds when I bought it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2014)

007 said:


> They fixed it mate about 15 minutes ago.  It was 94% off and 1.75 pounds when I bought it.


Damn.. Lucky you. Missed it. :/


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop



Only for US residents.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Only for US residents.



Buy GS gift card from Amazon with fake US address (email delivery) and then use it in Gamestop. Payment will go through fine. Amazon will not cross check Indian CC/DC against entered US address. Only catch is minimum $25 when buying GC from Amazon.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 20, 2014)

Skyrim leg edition lowest on greenmangaming...

66% off + 20% off voucher.

Final price at $10.88

Same goes for tomb raider goty and hitman absolution ultimate edition... Both have 75% + 20% voucher off on GMG.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2014)

Need your opinion guys, which one of these is more worth it?

Prison Architect for 6$ or RoN Ext Ed for 5$? 
PS: I have played RoN in my school days before.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Need your opinion guys, which one of these is more worth it?
> 
> Prison Architect for 6$ or RoN Ext Ed for 5$?
> PS: I have played RoN in my school days before.



None.
RoN only if you are fan, PA is too pricy ATM for a Indie game.


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 21, 2014)

PA is worth it imo. It has nothing but favourable reviews and they apparently update the game every month.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> None.
> RoN only if you are fan, PA is too pricy ATM for a Indie game.


Well RoN is a classic.
PA is going for 6$ after 80% off. Plus good reviews, alpha game though but gets updated periodically.



geek_rocker said:


> PA is worth it imo. It has nothing but favourable reviews and they apparently update the game every month.


Will most probably get it tomorrow since 24 hrs still left on this one. Giving more time just because a better deal for some other game  might show up tomorrow.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

Injustice Gods Among Us at $3 on Nuuvem, lowest till date I think. 
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition na Nuuvem


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesomenauts for mere 1$
Must have game. 3v3 Multiplayer. Total fun


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 22, 2014)

Skyrim:LE for $13.6 on Steam? Still worth it?

Also, should we wait for last day of Steam sales for the best deals or get them right now?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Awesomenauts for mere 1$
> Must have game. 3v3 Multiplayer. Total fun



Thats the problem. 3v3 MP. For Indie games I want SP.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 22, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Skyrim:LE for $13.6 on Steam? Still worth it?
> 
> Also, should we wait for last day of Steam sales for the best deals or get them right now?



Grab it. Won't get lower than this.


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2014)

is the winter steam sales going on?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2014)

^Yes.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2014)

If you have subscribed to Paradox games' newsletter, you should receive a "Cities in motion" key with the latest newsletter as a holiday gift.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you have subscribed to Paradox games' newsletter, you should receive a "Cities in motion" key with the latest newsletter as a holiday gift.



Lel have the game for so so long.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I'm confused between Prison Architect and Don't Starve. If only Don't Starve became cheaper then the present $8.99


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Lel have the game for so so long.


Well this thread is not exclusively  for you 
Neither I am making a polling post whether one has it or not 


thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I'm confused between Prison Architect and Don't Starve. If only Don't Starve became cheaper then the present $8.99



I got PA 1 hr before the deal time was over. After reading many reviews and getting couple of opinions from friends who play this game, I think 6$ will be worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2014)

Me hides away.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Me hides away.



Lol that was just a casual post.

Rule#1 of internet. Forget everything that happens in forums/ boards/ chat groups/ .. after and hour or so until and unless it has some useful knowledge


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 23, 2014)

Just bought Skyrim, time to see what the hype is all about.


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Just bought Skyrim, time to see what the hype is all about.



Its high time, welcome Dragonborn!


----------



## snap (Dec 23, 2014)

If someone missed when BF3 was free you can get it for 50rs now 

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/50182/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2014)

Dragon Age 3 , 33% Off, Using Mexico/Brazil VPN it will comedown to $27


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2014)

BL2 GOTY for $8

- - - Updated - - -

The Sims 4 Holiday Celebration Pack FREE at Origin. No need to own the base game for placing order.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2014)

How do you guys find these deals?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How do you guys find these deals?



I thought I also PM'ed you this.

Game Deals

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> BL2 GOTY for $8
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The Sims 4 Holiday Celebration Pack FREE at Origin. No need to own the base game for placing order.



But you'll need to have the base game to play it.


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2014)

Racer 8 Steam Key FREE!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2014)

**** can't activate this damn Racer 8 at all. Game got added to my Indie gal;a account but not showing the button to activate the game.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wait. It will eventually show in your profile page.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How do you guys find these deals?



reddit as far as i can say.

- - - Updated - - -

also has garry's mod gone more cheaper? thinking to buy it.


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2014)

Why cant I see Racer 8?


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Why cant I see Racer 8?


The giveaway has been temporarily stopped amjath due to load. It will resume tomorrow.


----------



## amjath (Dec 25, 2014)

007 said:


> The giveaway has been temporarily stopped amjath due to load. It will resume tomorrow.



merci beaucoup


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite Season Pass at 75% off in GameAgent.


----------



## 007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Been hunting Super Meat Boy for a while. Can't go wrong at $0.74 (95% off). Pulled the trigger.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2014)

007 said:


> Been hunting Super Meat Boy for a while. Can't go wrong at $0.74 (95% off). Pulled the trigger.



I am also thinking about pulling the trigger now.


----------



## snap (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't kill the poor boy! :'(


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2014)

What is Garry's mod all about? It has loads of positive reviews.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2014)

^^It's a sandbox type thing. You can create stuff from source engine and there are game modes servers too. One can source character models from other games into this and do the posing and stuff.

Watch few videos.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Been hunting Super Meat Boy for a while. Can't go wrong at $0.74 (95% off). Pulled the trigger.



same here. 

time to put the put the head crab in the effin grinder. 

aaaarrrr

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> I am also thinking about pulling the trigger now.



i heard your pc pulled the trigger. 

sad bro.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i heard your pc pulled the trigger.
> 
> sad bro.


What happened [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 26, 2014)

007 said:


> What happened [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?


I don't think anything happened... Chatted with him just the other day. All was well and insurgency


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone recommend getting Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons for $2.24 (with voucher 25HAPP-YXMASF-ROMGMG). The gameplay seems quite short for the money spent.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Anyone recommend getting Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons for $2.24 (with voucher 25HAPP-YXMASF-ROMGMG). The gameplay seems quite short for the money spent.



Good gameplay and story you'll need an xbox 360 controller to play the game i bought the game on summer sale


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 26, 2014)

007 said:


> Anyone recommend getting Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons for $2.24 (with voucher 25HAPP-YXMASF-ROMGMG). The gameplay seems quite short for the money spent.



Beautiful game. Worth the money.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] and [MENTION=118217]lovedonator[/MENTION].  Glad I waited for your responses. Brothers is now $1.49 on Steam daily deal. (90% off)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 27, 2014)

007 said:


> What happened [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?



His PSU blew off I suppose


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2014)

007 said:


> What happened [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]?



SMPS fckep up. Now no gaming until RMA process is complete. Still hunting deals though, with friend's Laptop. 
Bought several titles.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally bought CS:GO for $7.25. Couldn't wait more. I want to ask one thing. I have a friend's CS:GO DVD. Can I install using that and download just the updates rather than the whole game?


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Finally bought CS:GO for $7.25. Couldn't wait more. I want to ask one thing. I have a friend's CS:GO DVD. Can I install using that and download just the updates rather than the whole game?


Yes you can use the DVD. But for CS:Go unfortunately, the additional download from Steam is lot more (in GBs) after installing from DVD. My friends have said before that the DVD is practically useless. You can give it a try though.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> SMPS fckep up. Now no gaming until RMA process is complete. Still hunting deals though, with friend's Laptop.
> Bought several titles.


Ahh thank God it was the SMPS. What all did you buy?  CS Complete Pack had price error last night for few minutes ($5), couldn't make a successful purchase.  anyway it was just for trades, have CS complete already.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Ahh thank God it was the SMPS. What all did you buy?  CS Complete Pack had price error last night for few minutes ($5), couldn't make a successful purchase.  anyway it was just for trades, have CS complete already.



Several Games and Bundles
1. Injustice Gods Among Us (Nuuvem)
2. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (Was gifted by   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] )
3. Devil May Cry 4 (GMG)
4. Resident Evil 6 (GMG)
5. Resident Evil Revelations (GMG)
6. Humble Bundle Weekly ($1 pack of 4 games)
7. Indie Gala Monday (By Mistake)
8. Indie Gala Friday (Indiegala)
9. Super Meat Boy (Steam)
10. Metal Gear Revengence (Nuuvem)
12. Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Game Agent)
13. Saints Row 4 Century Edition Upgrade pack (Humble Store)

I actually wanted to buy just the Friday bundle at Indie Gala because I was getting 12 games for $1 and some were good platformers. But I was on Monday Tab by default and bought that and only after purchase I realized that I have bought the wrong bundle. After that I bought the right one. 
Basically my library size was 330/334 before the sales begin and now the size is 364/368.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! thats a lot of purchases. Congrats!


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Several Games and Bundles
> 1. Injustice Gods Among Us (Nuuvem)
> 2. Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (Was gifted by   [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] )
> 3. Devil May Cry 4 (GMG)
> ...



Great man!!!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2014)

007 said:


> Wow! thats a lot of purchases. Congrats!





Skud said:


> Great man!!!



And this is the condition when I thought that I won't purchase anything because of Steam Trading policy.  And I did kept up my word, only purchase 1 game from Steam, all others from external sites with more than 80% discount. I basically purchased when I knew that this price and Key price difference is less than 100INR. Greedy me.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2014)

Thinking of getting this game . The Long Dark Wish it had multiplayer feature as well.


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys, How can i buy Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate and Fallout 3 GOTY on Steam?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2014)

CS: Global Offensive for $1.98 (Newegg)
 [NewEgg] Counter-Strike: Global Offensive ($0.99) (EXPLOIT)                   
*Update:* Out of Stock

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> And this is the condition when I thought that I won't purchase anything because of Steam Trading policy.  And I did kept up my word, only purchase 1 game from Steam, all others from external sites with more than 80% discount. I basically purchased when I knew that this price and Key price difference is less than 100INR. Greedy me.


You can activate games with VPN. I recently purchased murdered soul suspect from russian store


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2014)

alienempire said:


> CS: Global Offensive for $1.98 (Newegg)
> [NewEgg] Counter-Strike: Global Offensive ($0.99) (EXPLOIT)
> *Update:* Out of Stock



Good share. Was too late so couldn't make it.


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

Coolone said:


> Hey guys, How can i buy Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate and Fallout 3 GOTY on Steam?



Bump.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 29, 2014)

A frnd from USA can gift them to u. Only way to get them legally in India


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

But wont they be region locked?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2014)

Coolone said:


> But wont they be region locked?


Gifts from US,UK,Euro1 &2 are not region locked, if you buy from other region you need to activate using vpn


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Can i buy the games through Hola using US proxy? or is there any other way i can buy these games myself? Sale is about to end. (I have a Indian steam account)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 29, 2014)

Coolone said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can i buy the games through Hola using US proxy? or is there any other way i can buy these games myself? Sale is about to end. (I have a Indian steam account)


I can't help you with that. I myself got the games via a friend in the USA. Technically it should work with a US VPN proxy. Though I deem that risky with a potential ban and hence resort to the proper route. You can also buy the two games from websites like greenmangaming or gamersgate etc. Those keys will activate on steam and you won't require a proxy for them.

BTW you are a bit late coz I believe the two games were at 83% off on GMG a few days back..


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2014)

Buy from amazon here is the links, no need of proxy:
fallout 3 GOTY

Fallout New vegas Ultimate edition


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the great help guys, I really appreciate it! 
Gonna buy it from Amazon now.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 29, 2014)

alienempire said:


> You can activate games with VPN. I recently purchased murdered soul suspect from russian store



Exactly what did you do. Can you please elaborate it. If not here them please PM me. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Exactly what did you do. Can you please elaborate it. If not here them please PM me.
> Thanks.


After getting the gift activate hola to russia or flyvpn if u r using the client, then simply click add game to library, valid for SEA & brazil


----------



## Coolone (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought both Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate and Fallout 3 GOTY from Amazon For $7.25 Each. Thanks alienempire.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> After getting the gift activate hola to russia or flyvpn if u r using the client, then simply click add game to library, valid for SEA & brazil



Won't take that risk with my account.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> After getting the gift activate hola to russia or flyvpn if u r using the client, then simply click add game to library, valid for SEA & brazil



you know there is a good chance of account being banned ?? Steam is not like Origin which allow buying using VPN easily .


----------



## DVJex (Dec 30, 2014)

If any of you guys want to get Dont starve and the dlc from steam, buy them individually. It's 20 cents cheaper.


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Won't take that risk with my account.


Of course there is a clear risk. Using VPN to bypass region restriction violates Steam TOS. I don't have any proof of who got banned because of this, but do at your own risk mate.



DVJex said:


> If any of you guys want to get Dont starve and the dlc from steam, buy them individually. It's 20 cents cheaper.


Damn, I need the Reign of Giants DLC but its never hitting 75% off


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2014)

*Tomb Raider - GOTY edition 6$ on Steam*


----------



## Coolone (Dec 30, 2014)

DVJex said:


> If any of you guys want to get Dont starve and the dlc from steam, buy them individually. It's 20 cents cheaper.



Better to buy Don't Starve MEGA PACK You'll get a extra copy of Don’t Starve Together to Gift or trade it after 30 days


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2014)

Coolone said:


> Better to buy Don't Starve MEGA PACK You'll get a extra copy of Don’t Starve Together to Gift or trade it after 30 days



Let me give you a counter offer. 


Mega Pack = $10.34 = Don't Starve, Don't Starve: Reign of Giants DLC, and Don't Starve Together, plus a gift copy of Don't Starve Together
Frontier Pack + DLC (separately) = $5 + $2.49 = $7.49 = Don't Starve and Don’t Starve Together, plus a gift copy of Don't Starve Together - Send the extra copy to a friend! + DLC  [STRIKE](most likely price error on Frontier Pack I believe)[/STRIKE]

EDIT: I guess that the frontier pack is $5 for users who own the base game. My friend is seeing it as $20. 



> *Why Early Access?*
> NOTE: Players who currently own Don't Starve on Steam will get Don't Starve Together for free when it exits Early-Access. During Early-Access, current owners of Don't Starve get 2 copies of Don't Starve Together through the Frontier Pack at 75% off.



- - - New Deal - - -

Get free Deadbreed Steam key at IndieGala!


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 30, 2014)

Tales from the borderlands for $6.24 on GMG (Telltale game Code)


----------



## DVJex (Dec 30, 2014)

Yea the frontier pack is 5$ if you own the base game. And I dont see anything at IndieGala. Was the giveaway removed?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2014)

Save 60% on Child of Light on Steam



Save 85% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Yea the frontier pack is 5$ if you own the base game. And I dont see anything at IndieGala. Was the giveaway removed?



Yeah looks like its over or they've taken it down. They might do it in batches like they did for Xmas, so wait and see today.

--- New Deal ---

Get Memories of a Vagabond Steam key free! Get it fast before they take it down.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2014)

007 said:


> Of course there is a clear risk. Using VPN to bypass region restriction violates Steam TOS. I don't have any proof of who got banned because of this, but do at your own risk mate.


Exactly. Have many games, so can't take risk with this account where I have invested too damn much. I would rather pay more.



007 said:


> Get free Deadbreed Steam key at IndieGala!



Damn missed this one thanks to the dead PSU. Got the Memories one though.


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn missed this one thanks to the dead PSU. Got the Memories one though.



Never miss anything when Double-O-7 is there for the rescue!  Check your PM!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. Have many games, so can't take risk with this account where I have invested too damn much. I would rather pay more.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn missed this one thanks to the dead PSU. Got the Memories one though.


I missed it too. Saw the post and then forgot to get it later that day thanks to office. :/

Got the current game though...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Never miss anything when Double-O-7 is there for the rescue!  Check your PM!



You have my thanks.


----------



## 007 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wishing all TDF gamers / deal hunters and your families a very happy and prosperous New Year 2015 !! 

*i.imgur.com/CggDOCXl.jpg

Thanks for all the sharing. Keep up the good work. Let's hope 2015 gives us mouth-watering deals, insane price errors, creative studios, epic titles, sky-scraping Steam library, minimal backlog and lots and lots of gaming fun!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2015)

Same to you [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Wishing all TDF gamers / deal hunters and your families a very happy and prosperous New Year 2015 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the sharing. Keep up the good work. Let's hope 2015 gives us mouth-watering deals, insane price errors, creative studios, epic titles, sky-scraping Steam library, minimal backlog and lots and lots of gaming fun!!



lol  yeah same to you [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## 007 (Jan 5, 2015)

Outlast for $4 (80% off)


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Deadbreed Steam key giveaway again for those who missed it last time.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

Got it, thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

Got it this time. Thanks agent for the Intel


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 9, 2015)

Got it .. (with cards) thnx 007


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2015)

DVJex said:


> Got it, thanks





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got it this time. Thanks agent for the Intel





tanmaymohan said:


> Got it .. (with cards) thnx 007



Cheers guys!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the 5 cards .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

You da mon [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 9, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Got it .. (with cards) thnx 007



what cards?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 10, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what cards?


Steam trading cards


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam trading cards



Yeah


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh well [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] gave you guys the info....Last time I missed so he gave me the game itself.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

Buy Counter-strike: Global Offensive (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | Valve Video Games - Amazon.in


Well worth it IMO.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 10, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Buy Counter-strike: Global Offensive (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | Valve Video Games - Amazon.in
> 
> 
> Well worth it IMO.



Lowest it gone $0.99 at newegg this winter


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 10, 2015)

0.99 $ seriously ? 60 rupay ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Lowest it gone $0.99 at newegg this winter



It was pricing error and some orders were cancelled too AFAIK.


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2015)

[PSA]
Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 13, 2015)

007 said:


> [PSA]
> Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.



will suck for many sites then


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2015)

007 said:


> [PSA]
> Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.



What about the games in HB that I have not redeemed yet ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> What about the games in HB that I have not redeemed yet ??



You'll get keys.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

*www.indiegala.com/store
free memories of a vagabond key


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> You'll get keys.



OK. Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store
> free memories of a vagabond key



TFS mate.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TFS mate.



YW


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Free Super Killer Hornet: Resurrection Steam key!


----------



## heartless (Jan 15, 2015)

Swipecart key giveaway!


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] and [MENTION=194216]heartless[/MENTION]


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 15, 2015)

Thnx a lot again


----------



## DVJex (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Jan 16, 2015)

Tomb Raider GOTY for $5.35 _(lowest)_
Tomb Raider for $3.8 _(lowest)_

- - - Updated - - -

And the pre-order for GTA V PC starts in most of the online resellers. Good news is that India has regional pricing and it is $40.  US / ROW gets the $60 price tag. Bad news is that it is Rockstar Social Club DRM 

Pre-order by February 1 and get $1.3M in-game cash plus bonus game GTA: San Andreas for PC. Pre-order before release and you get the $1M in-game cash alone.

Grand Theft Auto V (IN) for $30.80 using voucher SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 16, 2015)

I was saving money for it and thanks for the links agent. Will be my 2nd buy after Bf3 Premium since 2012.


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2015)

GTA V on Steam price changed now to [STRIKE]$59.99[/STRIKE] $39.99 

- - - Updated - - -

GTA V on Steam pre-order seems to be cheaper from China for $29.99 with no region/trade locks atm. Find your Chinese buddy now.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

If it's 40$ on both steam and Indian retail, steam is the better deal. Too bad our internet sucks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 17, 2015)

GMG will offer RGSC key right?


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2015)

DVJex said:


> If it's 40$ on both steam and Indian retail, steam is the better deal. Too bad our internet sucks.



[STRIKE]Trade it from a Chinese guy and save $10 more. Why lose that $10? And yes, download is huge.[/STRIKE] Its locked now.

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> GMG will offer RGSC key right?



Yes, it is RGSC redemption code. No Steam.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 17, 2015)

So what is the best option ?

R* warehouse is too pricey (they are offering some free titles) $59.99
Flipkart (no downloads physical copy)(RGSC) : Rs 2499/-
GMG : Rs 1897/- after that coupon (free GTA SA)
Steam : Rs 2468 /- (free GTA SA)

UPDATE : Steam store says $39.99 but opening it in browser says $29.99 ?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> So what is the best option ?
> 
> R* warehouse is too pricey (they are offering some free titles) $59.99
> Flipkart (no downloads physical copy)(RGSC) : Rs 2499/-
> ...



You must have enhance steam installed which shows the lowest price or you must be using VPN . I'd say to get the game from steamtrade for 16-17 keys = rs 1800-1900 . If you dont want to trade then get the Disc version since it include some goodies like map and/or poster .


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2015)

Brawlhalla Steam key giveaway 
*www.destructoid.com/redeem_code.phtml


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2015)

^you da man !


----------



## Piyush (Jan 18, 2015)

^^You da real MVP


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2015)

BF3 premium upgrade for 510/- for those who are interested. Me no BF3 player so I don't know if MP is dead or not. (offer comes in Origin client in Featured today popup - 66%)

*i.imgur.com/smZlWxk.png


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 19, 2015)

510 is too much for  4 year old game DLC.. (Many people are still playing the mp though).


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 19, 2015)

I would love a 1 day giveaway of BF4


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2015)

Free Culling of the Cows Steam key again.

- - - Updated - - -

Defy Gravity Extended for $0.14 in Steam (95% off). Gives you 3 card drops which makes it practically free + extra wallet money


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Brawlhalla Steam key giveaway
> *www.destructoid.com/redeem_code.phtml



It ended ;(


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Free Culling of the Cows Steam key again.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Defy Gravity Extended for $0.14 in Steam (95% off). Gives you 3 card drops which makes it practically free + extra wallet money



shitty game I guess, still redeemed - free stuff is free stuff.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] naaah not really. I played Defy Gravity and it's quite worth the 14 cents I paid for a few months back.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

Not a game deal, but Logitech G400s is 1499 at Flipkart.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Not a game deal, but Logitech G400s is 1499 at Flipkart.



Is the mouse worth it? I will buy it right away if so, it's VFM.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 20, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Is the mouse worth it? I will buy it right away if so, it's VFM.


I myself use logitec g90. Got it from amazon at 700 bucks. Very good sensitivity. Overall a great mouse at  a low budget. VFM.


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Not a game deal, but Logitech G400s is 1499 at Flipkart.



Ordered. Nice find, thanks [MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION].


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Not a game deal, but Logitech G400s is 1499 at Flipkart.



already have it...........g400 (not g400s)

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Brawlhalla Steam key giveaway
> *www.destructoid.com/redeem_code.phtml



site wasn't opening properly couldn't register to get key.........


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Not a game deal, but Logitech G400s is 1499 at Flipkart.



It's on Amazon for ₹1480. I ordered from there great deal


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd recommend to buy g402 , although G400 is also great


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 21, 2015)

[Origin] On The House: Theme Hospital (FREE)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2015)

70% off on Insurgency, available for $4.49 on steam - Save 70% on Insurgency on Steam


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 70% off on Insurgency, available for $4.49 on steam - Save 70% on Insurgency on Steam


 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] 

get it now


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> 
> get it now


Gawt it! Thanks.   , I was expecting a deal like this , and here it is.
Will play in the evening.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Gawt it! Thanks.   , I was expecting a deal like this , and here it is.
> Will play in the evening.



Add me if you ever play in day.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 21, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Add me if you ever play in day.


Allright. 
Steam ID ?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 21, 2015)

I also purchased Insurgency.

Gonna download tonight.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Allright.
> Steam ID ?



harshilsharma63.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2015)

Watch this page, more keys might show up soon
Ratz Instagib Early Access Steam Code Giveaway | Marooners' Rock


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 22, 2015)

Add me up guys on steam.

Darkl0rd1014   (Zero between l and r)

I have sent you request harshilsharma and how can i be added to thinkdigit steam group?


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok, just saw this on reddit and looks like a good deal is upcoming. Passed on this MMO as it was too damn costly in Flipkart (3599).

This weekend (Jan 24-25), Guild Wars 2 Heroic Edition for $10 at 75% off. Deluxe edition will also be on sale. [Source]

Any experienced GW2 gamer here?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah any experienced GW2 user here ? Im also interested in that deal !


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw my ex roommate play this. Game is good but not captivating. Might get it


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

Radical Roach Deluxe Edition Steam key free!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Radical Roach Deluxe Edition Steam key free!



Gratitude.


----------



## snap (Jan 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Radical Roach Deluxe Edition Steam key free!



Thanks! ;D


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] - the robin hood of steam games


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION], [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION], [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] yw


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 23, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Add me if you ever play in day.


I am also playing insurgency.but no Indian players. All Asian guys who speak jibberish


----------



## iittopper (Jan 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah any experienced GW2 user here ? Im also interested in that deal !



just get it . This is the best MMO i have played .


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guild Wars 2 @ 75% off is now active!


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Guild Wars 2 @ 75% off is now active!


MMO lovers should get it eyes closed.

I got it on launch day for $60,my costliest game purchase till date.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> MMO lovers should get it eyes closed.
> 
> I got it on launch day for $60,my costliest game purchase till date.



Great. One question - Is the digital deluxe worth extra $5?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 24, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> MMO lovers should get it eyes closed.
> 
> I got it on launch day for $60,my costliest game purchase till date.



will this work with my 512KBps connection?


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Great. One question - Is the digital deluxe worth extra $5?


For $5,YES.


nomad47 said:


> will this work with my 512KBps connection?


Depends on your ping to NA or EU(the servers).


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 24, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> For $5,YES.
> 
> Depends on your ping to NA or EU(the servers).



I have 500ms ping


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have 500ms ping



how did u even check that??


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 24, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how did u even check that??



Speedtest to a North America server


----------



## icebags (Jan 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have 500ms ping



ping isn't much of an importance for mmos, as long as it's playable, its ok, normally the lagger gets fed up first, so grab if u want.....


----------



## iittopper (Jan 25, 2015)

wow 10$ for Guild Wars 2 is very sweet deal . Everyone should play this awesome PC exclusive MMO with epic OST and tons of content . 

[YOUTUBE]t-CB0hheQRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 25, 2015)

Bought GW2 and started downloading, only one question where is the pause button to stop the download


----------



## iittopper (Jan 25, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Bought GW2 and started downloading, only one question where is the pause button to stop the download



just cancel it , it wil resume whenever you start again .


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 25, 2015)

iittopper said:


> just cancel it , it wil resume whenever you start again .



Thanks...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet looking deal i wish i could buy 1.


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] any plans for GTA V bro


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bought guild wars 2... How big is the download? After downloading 3 GB a window prompted for installing. Then again it started downloading


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 25, 2015)

bought guild wars 2 normal one .............. ingame id: *dragslayer.7581*                                                                  plz add me............


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 25, 2015)

nomad. 6047 here...however it will take me eons to download this game


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> nomad. 6047 here...however it will take me eons to download this game



i have same connection as yours dude............


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine is :* Cyberghost.6149* add me on GW2

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Bought guild wars 2... How big is the download? After downloading 3 GB a window prompted for installing. Then again it started downloading



25 GB


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 25, 2015)

So game will be downloaded in 7-10 days if PC kept running continuously.... I should have made a copy of my room mates physical disc


----------



## sggupta95 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey,i am thinking about buying guild wars 2.but i am currently in college where i have to use lappy-intel hd 4400.will i able to play smoothly,even by reducing reso and settings?
not even considering the sub-par internet there


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2015)

[Steam] Gift Don't Starve & Don't Starve Together 2-Pack if you already own the Don't Starve Together Frontier Pack (Base game is included in gift) (5 ? / 5 $ / 75%) : GameDeals


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Steam] Gift Don't Starve & Don't Starve Together 2-Pack if you already own the Don't Starve Together Frontier Pack (Base game is included in gift) (5 ? / 5 $ / 75%) : GameDeals


Where do u buy it for $5 right now? This link just takes you to the discussion.


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

Why is everyone after Guild war 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Where do u buy it for $5 right now? This link just takes you to the discussion.



 Clicking the title on the top of the discussion should redirect you to the store page. But as you don't have Don't Starve it will be 20$ for you

Don't Starve Together on Steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Clicking the title on the top of the discussion should redirect you to the store page. But as you don't have Don't Starve it will be 20$ for you
> 
> Don't Starve Together on Steam


So the deal is no good for me then?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> hey,i am thinking about buying guild wars 2.but i am currently in college where i have to use lappy-intel hd 4400.*will i able to play smoothly,even by reducing reso and settings*?
> not even considering the sub-par internet there



nope

Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just an info for those thinking about getting DST for $5.

NOTE: Players who currently own Don't Starve on Steam will get Don't Starve Together for free when it exits Early-Access. During Early-Access, current owners of Don't Starve get 2 copies of Don't Starve Together through the Frontier Pack at 75% off.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why is everyone after Guild war 2



It is the best subscription free MMORPG atm.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why is everyone after Guild war 2



Check Reviews . One of the best PC exclusive MMORPG .

Guild Wars 2 for PC Reviews - Metacritic


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] any plans for GTA V bro


[STRIKE]Yes amjath, will be getting it tomorrow or the day after.  Saving funds in Steam wallet meanwhile.[/STRIKE] ...andddd bought 



gagan_kumar said:


> bought guild wars 2 normal one .............. ingame id: *dragslayer.7581*                                                                  plz add me............





nomad47 said:


> nomad. 6047 here...however it will take me eons to download this game





alienempire said:


> Mine is :* Cyberghost.6149* add me on GW2


My fellow warriors, please welcome *Vampire.6345* to the guild!


----------



## Coolone (Jan 26, 2015)

Bought Guild wars 2. Add me , username: Coolone.1586
Will play in a few weeks when it downloads


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why is everyone after Guild war 2



Would like to know the same


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Would like to know the same



One of the best MMORPG till date with no monthly subscription.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> One of the best MMORPG till date with no monthly subscription.


Gamer, u bought the game?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Gamer, u bought the game?



No I did not. Not much interested in MMORPG. I mostly prefer Co-Op and SP games. Also my backlog is way too long so I knew I won't get much time to play this one.
And I didn't had money at that time.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Reposting my old post in Game Deals thread for the sake of Digitians
==================================================


007 said:


> For everyone debating about G2A - I've known about this site for a while and I wouldn't personally recommend it. Neither have I posted any deals from this site here even when I have stumbled upon good deals in the past.
> Here are my reasons:
> 
> 
> ...



As some of you may have read already, there is huge outburst among the customers of Ubisoft right now. Short version of the story is - Ubisoft banned and removed FC4 licences from the libraries of a lot of gamers without any notice, stating that these were fraudulent purchases. Most of these keys were bought from G2A and Kinguin - couple of well-known 3rd party resellers. More details here.

G2A has made an official statement today. Posting this just to iterate the fact that there is no guarantee you will get a "clean" key from G2A and even if you are a victim you only get a "compensation" if you did not opt for G2A Shield.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No I did not. Not much interested in MMORPG. I mostly prefer Co-Op and SP games. Also my backlog is way too long so I knew I won't get much time to play this one.
> And I didn't had money at that time.



Same, even though I pre-ordered the game, I hardly got any time to play it. So much gaming backlog, with job, life and other time (and life ) consuming games like WoW and DoTA cutting into my time to play this awesome game


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

This is the reason, I usually play SP. I do play Dota and others but not that much.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ryse is 75% off on gamestoppc. Worth it guys?


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ryse is 75% off on gamestoppc. Worth it guys?


Decent cut on the price but the game is not very good it seems. Probably worth $5.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ryse is 75% off on gamestoppc. Worth it guys?



No , very linear , rotten gameplay,forgettable story and repeated combat , Dont buy .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2015)

lol it was heralded as the biggest awesomest xbox one exclusive ever.. i guess they realised it was rotten and it got ported to PC.. same thing with dead island 3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well I am resisting hard to the temptation of buying games right now. Thanks to my winter haul I have some backlog of 300 hours now which should keep me busy till summer sales 

So I am doing a lot of scrutiny before buying anything anyway


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 30, 2015)

FREE - Into The War (Pre-order, Early Access) - Who's Gaming Now?!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 31, 2015)

[Indie Gala] Shadows on the Vatican Act I: Greed FREE

- - - Updated - - -

[Alienware] Hearts of Iron III Collection 75% Discount Key Giveaway

Currently this game is already on sale for $11, you can stack the discount coupon from alienware to get a price of $2.81


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dead Space 3: Awakened DLC for Rs.137.25 in Origin client via Featured Today popup.

*i.imgur.com/pNr3l7D.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 31, 2015)

Swipecart Free


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Dead Space 3: Awakened DLC for Rs.137.25 in Origin client via Featured Today popup.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/pNr3l7D.png



Their Discount system is weird at best. I can't manage to see the reduced price, even though I am not going to buy it but still. They really need to rectify this fckin thing.
The expansion is nearly 1 hr long, so paying around $2.5 just for 1 hr is not a good deal to me TBH. -_-


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> The expansion is nearly 1 hr long, so paying around $2.5 just for 1 hr is not a good deal to me TBH. -_-



Yep, I didn't buy it either.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2015)

Any deals on BF4 premium?


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2015)

THIEF: Master Thief Edition for $6.60 at GMG using voucher *20PERO-FFDIGI-GAMESX*.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2015)

007 said:


> THIEF: Master Thief Edition for $6.60 at GMG using voucher *20PERO-FFDIGI-GAMESX*.



Nowadays, GMG is the best site for buying Steam games. 75% + their voucher off. Specially in these days when trading is completely out of the picture.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yup. GMG rules in discounts on great games and then follow the bundle sites...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys how good is grid autosport? It is also at 75% off on gmg


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys how good is grid autosport? It is also at 75% off on gmg


Out of stock
Also 20% discount upon 75% GMG coupon as well


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

Free Steam Key - Dead Bits - Who's Gaming Now?! and Win - Creativo Life - Who's Gaming Now?!


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 3, 2015)

If anyone is interested in torchlight 2 , its on sale at steam for 80% off, ie 3.99$
sweet deal imo, i got one for mine


----------



## 007 (Feb 4, 2015)

Could someone explain to me why people are going all-in on the HB Star Wars bundle? Usually, I wouldn't hesitate when it comes to HB, but this could be the one where I might be skipping even the $1 tier. Should I be an ardent SW fan to appreciate this bundle (or) these are reaaally good classic games one MUST play in life?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 4, 2015)

Some of the games may be dated
but Apart from Dark Forces, all are critically acclaimed as great games. This is also an incredible amount of play time. No need to be SW fan to enjoy these titles, most have very little to do with the movies. 
Im just disappointed they didn't include XWing Alliance, Episode 1 Racer and Phantom Menace.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I am no SW games fan ( but a big fan of the movies) but I know that the KOTOR series is very famous. And what [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] said.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Could someone explain to me why people are going all-in on the HB Star Wars bundle? Usually, I wouldn't hesitate when it comes to HB, but this could be the one where I might be skipping even the $1 tier. Should I be an ardent SW fan to appreciate this bundle (or) these are reaaally good classic games one MUST play in life?



Well the americans are crazy about anything related to Star Wars.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Well the americans are crazy about anything related to Star Wars.



they do have the star spangled banner..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys how good is grid autosport? It is also at 75% off on gmg



I think you can give it a pass. I had quite a lot of expectations from it which I don't feel it lived up to.

Grid 1 is a better game but Grid Autosport has far superior graphics and new racemodes. Multiplayer too isn't very active as a lot of people don't play it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think you can give it a pass. I had quite a lot of expectations from it which I don't feel it lived up to.
> 
> Grid 1 is a better game but Grid Autosport has far superior graphics and new racemodes. Multiplayer too isn't very active as a lot of people don't play it.


You not online on steam for a week. What's going on?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You not online on steam for a week. What's going on?



He is having a teen life crisis aka steam library vanished.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Could someone explain to me why people are going all-in on the HB Star Wars bundle? Usually, I wouldn't hesitate when it comes to HB, but this could be the one where I might be skipping even the $1 tier. Should I be an ardent SW fan to appreciate this bundle (or) these are reaaally good classic games one MUST play in life?



I am skipping it as well. KOTOR is great, but still I can't deny the fact that its more than a decade old game. I have played that game in past, didn't completed it though. When I think about it, I don't think I can handle that graphics, specially when I have so many more games in library, begging to be played.
My suggestion would be to skip this one.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2015)

Prison Architect 75% off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Prison Architect 75% off


Still too costly for an indie...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still too costly for an indie...



And its still Alpha. But worth the money I think. I got it during sales when it was 80% off


----------



## Danielfussball (Feb 5, 2015)

Spoiler






Skud said:


> This thread is for offers/discounts from online stores from where you can purchase PC games. I will be updating the downloadable ones, others are free to add deals on DVDs etc (and digital deals too). The opening posts are brief introduction to some of the sites I use, along with some details of where to, when to look for a deal in that particular site and the deals currently active. We will start with Steam.
> 
> *1) Steam:-*
> 
> ...





You share about discounting on the PC games.. please tell us how we can purchase these games online..  i think these are unique.. i really liked you share a great information for PC games.. Good job, keep it up! Thanks!!


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Danielfussball said:


> You share about discounting on the PC games.. please tell us how we can purchase these games online..  i think these are unique.. i really liked you share a great information for PC games.. Good job, keep it up! Thanks!!



Welcome to TDF and welcome to one of my favorite threads - PC Game Deals!  Now, coming to your query - the deals that are shared here will have links pointing to it. There is nothing unique about the purchase process I guess, you just have to go to the respective website and purchase the key/license code using PayPal/Credit/Debit cards and activate it on Steam/Origin/uPlay etc. respectively depending on the key. If you are purchasing the games directly from Steam store/Origin store/Ubi store, your game purchase would directly be attached to your account. If there are any _special_ steps that needs to be taken to purchase from a _special_ deal, then we will specifically mention that as well.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 5, 2015)

Square Enix Publisher Weekend on Steam . Upto 81% off


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2015)

[GamesPlanet] Sid Meier's Civilization V - The Complete Edition ($11.32/75% off) : GameDeals


aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still too costly for an indie...



Not really. There are quite a few geniunely good Indie games(like Super Meat Boy, FEZ, etc). I actually preordered the latter at full price back in the day.


----------



## 007 (Feb 6, 2015)

Far Cry sale - FC3 Deluxe (Uplay) for $5.38 using voucher #FUNISHOT (82% off)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lucius for £ .66 on bundle stars. I think it a good buy for just ₹63.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2015)

DMC Devil May Cry for ₹390 at Amazon


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 7, 2015)

[Indie Gala] FREE Marine Sharpshooter II: Jungle Warfare


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Murdered: Soul Suspect for ~180 (Steam key)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Murdered: Soul Suspect for ~180 (Steam key)



Is it worth it ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Is it worth it ??


Didn't like the gameplay that much.. :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Is it worth it ??



Game is kinda boring


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2015)

Well then $3 saved.


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Is it worth it ??



As others have said, combat is kinda repetitive and gameplay could've been done better (based on other reviews, videos). I bought for 399 (after 50% discount) on the BigBillionDay which is not worth for sure. But $3 has been the lowest it hit so far so I bought it. I actually sold my physical copy to a colleague coz he likes to keep physical copies and I was not in the mood to play immediately at that time anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2015)

[Humble Bundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: For Lovers (of games) - PWYW for Long Live the Queen, Analogue: A Hate Story, Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~ / BTA for WORLD END ECONOMiCA episode.01, Hate Plus, Roommates - Deluxe Edition / $8 for Hato

[Bundle Stars] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete Bundle - $9.99 / £5.24 (-75%). S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky : GameDeals


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 13, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Humble Bundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: For Lovers (of games) - PWYW for Long Live the Queen, Analogue: A Hate Story, Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~ / BTA for WORLD END ECONOMiCA episode.01, Hate Plus, Roommates - Deluxe Edition / $8 for Hato
> 
> [Bundle Stars] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete Bundle - $9.99 / £5.24 (-75%). S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky : GameDeals



never heard of these games.....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Humble Bundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: For Lovers (of games) - PWYW for Long Live the Queen, Analogue: A Hate Story, Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~ / BTA for WORLD END ECONOMiCA episode.01, Hate Plus, Roommates - Deluxe Edition / $8 for Hato
> 
> [Bundle Stars] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete Bundle - $9.99 / £5.24 (-75%). S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky : GameDeals



Stalker bundle looks appealing. Even though I have played all 3 and 2 of them multiple times with mods and stuff.


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not a deal but looks like Humble Square Enix Bundle could be coming up!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2015)

[MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] Never heard of S.T.A.L.K.E.R? They're great. You should give them a go.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Not a deal but looks like Humble Square Enix Bundle could be coming up!



This is the reason I am avoiding Murdered for now. Saw on reddit and thought, well lets wait and watch.
Also already have 2 STALKER games so avoiding the bundle. 

And BTW if you don't have Darksiders series this can't get any better

*www.indiegala.com/darksiders

Get 2 copies of bundle on price of one.


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And BTW if you don't have Darksiders series this can't get any better
> 
> *www.indiegala.com/darksiders
> 
> Get 2 copies of bundle on price of one.


Good deal! 

Bought Arkham Origins for 115/- at Nuuvem


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] Never heard of S.T.A.L.K.E.R? They're great. You should give them a go.


You bet. They are the best in the atmospheric horror genre besides metro. Their uniqueness lies in the non linear/ large open maps and modding community of course. They are worth 5 times the investment.

And often times better than metro (not graphically but by immersion)

Get it. I was waiting for this deal on steam but got the same deal on gog and bought it there. Am tempted to buy it again but I will pass.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Bought Arkham Origins for 115/- at Nuuvem


Guys how do you purchase on nuuvem. They won't let me register. :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> This is the reason I am avoiding Murdered for now. Saw on reddit and thought, well lets wait and watch.
> Also already have 2 STALKER games so avoiding the bundle.
> 
> And BTW if you don't have Darksiders series this can't get any better
> ...



I got the franchise pack in a giveaway.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2015)

Darksiders 1 can be obtained from Raptr for free, its only 10000 raptr points


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys how do you purchase on nuuvem. They won't let me register. :/


Use hola brazil to register and buy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2015)

Back during my college days I enjoyed playing f1 2010  a lot. There is a code masters sale on bundle stars.

Please suggest which one to get. I will buy any 1 of:

F1 2011/2012/2013/2014

From reviews, 2014 is nothing more than a graphical improvement over 2013.

Or is there some other f1 game that is better than these.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2015)

Well newer is better in any case even if its just graphical improvement then also its worth it I guess. Buy the latest one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well newer is better in any case even if its just graphical improvement then also its worth it I guess. Buy the latest one.


Read reviews of the latest news one. It sent give anything new and is costlier


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Read reviews of the latest news one. It sent give anything new and is costlier



Skip it then. Play other games as you already have many, buy when it gets on 75% Discount.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Back during my college days I enjoyed playing f1 2010  a lot. There is a code masters sale on bundle stars.
> 
> Please suggest which one to get. I will buy any 1 of:
> 
> ...



Get F1 2013. That's the best IMO. 2014 is just crap.



gameranand said:


> Well newer is better in any case even if its just graphical improvement then also its worth it I guess. Buy the latest one.



Well the latest F1 2014 is a crap game. F1 2013 is infinitely better.


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nuuvem is killing my wallet with deals off late. 

Just purchased the following games:

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition for 82/-
GTA Complete Pack (games list) for 310/-

Prices above are using coupon code *tE43Fe7ZmlHS *(additional 10% off) on top of existing deal prices.

EDIT: To purchase GTA pack, you need to use Hola to change to Brazil and purchase.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys I just installed hola and now am gonna jump into the nuuvem store.

Any tips. I see quite a few games with a region locked tag though with no mention of India. So what do I do about them. Some examples: metro redux bundle, max Payne 3 etc...


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys I just installed hola and now am gonna jump into the nuuvem store.
> 
> Any tips. I see quite a few games with a region locked tag though with no mention of India. So what do I do about them. Some examples: metro redux bundle, max Payne 3 etc...



Can't think of any tips/thumbrules as such. But region lock is always a risk there man. Sometimes they may not mention of region lock and allow you to purchase normally without VPN but you would get a BR key. 

What I did before purchasing GTA Complete Pack 

The product page mentioned of region lock: _You can not activate this game in countries like USA, Mexico, Canada, Japan, Germany, Australia and Venezuela. Other countries blocked for purchase, are also subject to activation lock._
Searched in Steamdb for all GTA complete packages of billingtype 'CD Key' and found this - *steamdb.info/sub/48197/ which matches all the above restricted countries + more.
India was not in the list so I went ahead and bought.

- - - Updated - - -

You can use this site to check region locks as well. But I can't vouch for it as I haven't verified myself yet for any restricted purchases. Per the site, MP3 is region-free and Metro Redux Bundle is region-locked when bought from Nuuvem and played in India.

Steam Region Lock Inspector


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 15, 2015)

Marine sharpshooter 2 giveaway:

*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## masterkd (Feb 15, 2015)

Paypal payments failing for Nuuvem


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Paypal payments failing for Nuuvem


Oh! I paid twice today and it was fine. What are you trying to buy?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 15, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Paypal payments failing for Nuuvem


Failing for me as well. Couldn't buy injustice :/


----------



## masterkd (Feb 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Oh! I paid twice today and it was fine. What are you trying to buy?


Injustice

*i.imgur.com/5mMyIXEh.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Argh!! I guess I will give up!! Nowhere else I face issues paying with Paypal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 15, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Injustice
> 
> *i.imgur.com/5mMyIXEh.jpg
> 
> ...


Exact same thing for me. Now I can't even add the game to my cart. Says I already own it :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 15, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Paypal payments failing for Nuuvem


My payment also got failed first time but second time it worked bought injustice


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2015)

Dying Light 20% off on IndieGala

Indiagala price $47.99
*www.indiegala.com/store/product/dying-light-na/239140239140

Steam Price $59.99
Dying Light on Steam


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Dying Light 20% off on IndieGala
> 
> Indiagala price $47.99
> *www.indiegala.com/store/product/dying-light-na/239140239140
> ...


people buying at that price???


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> people buying at that price???



People buy at $60 as well. As for me, I'll wait till 75% or 80% discount.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2015)

why are games costly on steam than flipkart/amazon? like gta 4 episodes from LC $23 USD on steam & Rs. 689 on fk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

^^ Those are the international pricesss i.e same prices in most regions(USA, EU etc). Indian currency isn't yet supported on Steam hence most games cost more for us when converted to USD.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2015)

theterminator said:


> why are games costly on steam than flipkart/amazon? like gta 4 episodes from LC $23 USD on steam & Rs. 689 on fk



*www.quickmeme.com/img/63/6304de93443108594f34ded3faafd035d0073e1e92a5a67b85c7e61d2b92103f.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2015)

FK just has to cell the DVD and their work is done, Steam gives you service for that game on the cloud, you can download it as many times you want, family sharing, updates etc. It's also cheaper on Steam during sales. 

But yeh, something is wrong in the pricing, digital distribution is supposed to be cheap, but non sales prices of physical media is often cheaper.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

theterminator said:


> why are games costly on steam than flipkart/amazon? like gta 4 episodes from LC $23 USD on steam & Rs. 689 on fk



Because we pay USD and not INR for games on Steam.


----------



## Coolone (Feb 17, 2015)

FREE STEAM KEY OF MINER'S LUCK - STARTER PACK DLC!
*www.indiegala.com/mylands


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2015)

Guildwars 2 for $3.75  
Deal Expired it's a price error


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 18, 2015)

Check out the Humble Bundle. Its awesome
Humble Square Enix Bundle 2

The rise of the (Square) Enix! After vanishing into the depths of no-bundle despair, the mighty Square Enix has returned with its second Humble Bundle! Pay $1 or more for Hitman: Absolution, Supreme Commander 2, and Hitman GO. Pay more than the average price, and you also get Thief, Murdered: Soul Suspect, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut. Pay $15 or more, and you get all of that plus Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

^^ They should've really included the Sleeping Dogs definitive edition rather then the original one. Will be interesting what more games they add.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 18, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Check out the Humble Bundle. Its awesome
> Humble Square Enix Bundle 2
> 
> The rise of the (Square) Enix! After vanishing into the depths of no-bundle despair, the mighty Square Enix has returned with its second Humble Bundle! Pay $1 or more for Hitman: Absolution, Supreme Commander 2, and Hitman GO. Pay more than the average price, and you also get Thief, Murdered: Soul Suspect, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut. Pay $15 or more, and you get all of that plus Tomb Raider and Sleeping Dogs.


$1 for hitman absolution is a steal but $15 for TR and SD is not gud


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> $1 for hitman absolution is a steal but $15 for TR and SD is not gud



Most of us got it for free from AMD radeon rewards.. lots and lots of giveaways tbh, all square enix titles..
I got Thief, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs and TR.. all for freeeeeee !!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Guildwars 2 for $3.75



cant click link 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Most of us got it for free from AMD radeon rewards.. lots and lots of giveaways tbh, all square enix titles..
> I got Thief, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs and TR.. all for freeeeeee !!!!



how man really i want to know............


----------



## theterminator (Feb 18, 2015)

purchased square enix bundle ...cost me Rs. 1572


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> purchased square enix bundle ...cost me Rs. 1572


Really? Bta would be fine. But the SD was not worth $15... It's not even definitive edition.

I am only getting $1 pack. But that too for giveaway since I already have all the games in the bundle.


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> purchased square enix bundle ...cost me Rs. 1572



Paid $25? Why?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 18, 2015)

007 said:


> Paid $25? Why?


I guess he donated to a good cause


----------



## theterminator (Feb 18, 2015)

got all 6 games ...would've cost much more had i purchased individually


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

[Steam] [Daily Deal] Homefront (75% off - $4.99), Homefront Collection (75% off - $6.24) and all DLCs are 75% off : GameDeals
[Amazon] SEGA Genesis 50-game Classic Game Pack - 5 Steam keys ($2.62/93% off) : GameDeals



gagan_kumar said:


> cant click link
> 
> 
> 
> how man really i want to know............



You get coupons to redeem games when you purchase specific AMD GPUs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> purchased square enix bundle ...cost me Rs. 1572





007 said:


> Paid $25? Why?



haha. this reminds me of this..

*i.imgur.com/oEElxu2.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Steam] [Daily Deal] Homefront (75% off - $4.99), Homefront Collection (75% off - $6.24) and all DLCs are 75% off : GameDeals
> [Amazon] SEGA Genesis 50-game Classic Game Pack - 5 Steam keys ($2.62/93% off) : GameDeals
> 
> 
> ...



i never got anything.........

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? Bta would be fine. But the SD was not worth $15... It's not even definitive edition.
> 
> I am only getting $1 pack. But that too for giveaway since I already have all the games in the bundle.



plz giveaway here XD....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 18, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i never got anything.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well if I do giveaways it will prolly be on steamgifts. So do participate and hope that you win


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2015)

I just want Max Payne 3 ;(.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 18, 2015)

Paid 7$ and bought square enix humble bundle.   450 rupees approx

My steam ID is vinaygupta1014, please add me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 18, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> I just want Max Payne 3 ;(.


Not so great story wise like its predecessors IMO....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2015)

Bought $1 Square Enix bundle


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Guildwars 2 for $3.75
> Deal Expired it's a price error


ArenaNet just refunded everyone who took advantage of the glitch.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 19, 2015)

007 said:


> ArenaNet just refunded everyone who took advantage of the glitch.



dude u started guild wars 2?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2015)

[Steam] To the Moon - Sigmund Minisode 2 DLC (Free) : GameDeals


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2015)

The HB is not good TBH. All the games are rebundles from previous one. I mean most of em. I already own Thief and won't buy the bundle just for Murdered. So I am skipping this bundle.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> The HB is not good TBH. All the games are rebundles from previous one. I mean most of em. I already own Thief and won't buy the bundle just for Murdered. So I am skipping this bundle.


Its not only you who is skipping this. This bundle is good. But it came out too late.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its not only you who is skipping this. This bundle is good. But it came out too late.



Yup. Games are old now, also if they would have included Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition then I would have taken the bundle for that game even though I own Sleeping Dogs and gift other games to friends but paying $7 for a game which recently got $3 is not something I prefer to do.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Will I get the keys to the games which will be unlocked later if I pay the full 15$ price ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Will I get the keys to the games which will be unlocked later if I pay the full 15$ price ?


Yup. You shall receive them by paying the minimum of BTA...


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2015)

Flipkart - Games at 198/-


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Flipkart - Games at 198/-


Civ 5 and its expansion interest me. Should I get them? Or have they been any cheaper elsewhere?

And also will they give steam keys?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Civ 5 and its expansion interest me. Should I get them? Or have they been any cheaper elsewhere?
> 
> And also will they give steam keys?



Yes get it. It won't get any cheaper. I'm surprised it's still in stock. Yes it has Steamworks.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Civ 5 and its expansion interest me. Should I get them? Or have they been any cheaper elsewhere?
> 
> And also will they give steam keys?


Yes, Steam keys. Civ 5 was given for free by Golden Joysticks. BNW DLC goes for 2+ keys in trades and price-wise this is historic lowest. Not much idea about the GOTY package and its price history.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Civ 5 and its expansion interest me. Should I get them? Or have they been any cheaper elsewhere?
> 
> And also will they give steam keys?



Civ 5 is a good game you'll get steam key and most importantly GOTY edition doesn't contain the dlc "Brave New World". You have to buy this DLC and 2 map packs additionally to make it a complete edition


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2015)

GameBillet - Civilization V: Complete Edition for $9.71 with code GB15OFF.
 [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] - You can get the complete edition here too.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if the mega drive classic collection sold on flipkart also unlocks on steam?
because these do : Amazon.com: SEGA Genesis Classics Series - Games / PC: Video Games


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 21, 2015)

Far Cry 4 66% off here Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

007 said:


> GameBillet - Civilization V: Complete Edition for $9.71 with code GB15OFF.
> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] - You can get the complete edition here too.


Got it thnx


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Far Cry 4 66% off here Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


Got it. Now just hoping key works on steam which I seriously doubt :/

We will know on Wednesday...


----------



## iittopper (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got it. Now just hoping key works on steam which I seriously doubt :/
> 
> We will know on Wednesday...



It works with only UPLAY .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

iittopper said:


> It works with only UPLAY .


But I can still play with my steam frnds right? I mean those who bought it via steam.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got it. Now just hoping key works on steam which I seriously doubt :/
> 
> We will know on Wednesday...



retail disks from companies like Ubi, R*, EA work only on their respective online platforms.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> But I can still play with my steam frnds right? I mean those who bought it via steam.



For any Uplay game, you have Uplay Friend list as well and you can only invite them in game not the Steam friends.

I am also very tempted by this offer but skipping because I need the game on Steam and not Uplay.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> For any Uplay game, you have Uplay Friend list as well and you can only invite them in game not the Steam friends.
> 
> I am also very tempted by this offer but skipping because I need the game on Steam and not Uplay.


Well all steam users will have an uplay Id. U can add them and then play I guess. Right?

Update:
Yup just checked. Since u have to play the game via uplay (steam or no steam) you can co-op just fine.

Lele anand. Khelenge!


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

Guys is g2a safe to buy? They have some pretty good prices on some old games which i am interested in buying.


----------



## funfex (Feb 21, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Far Cry 4 66% off here Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



I got Advanced Warfare for just 1.1k  if you buy anything else too and ur bill above 1.5k u get some 200/400 more less somthing like that


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Guys is g2a safe to buy? They have some pretty good prices on some old games which i am interested in buying.


Nope. Don't buy from there. They are known to sell used keys.

If you still wanna try then definitely get g2a protection while buying so that at least you can ask for money back if key doesn't work.

But take my opinion just bunk it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Far Cry 4 66% off here Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


Does the limited edition have all the dlcs so far?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

funfex said:


> I got Advanced Warfare for just 1.1k  if you buy anything else too and ur bill above 1.5k u get some 200/400 more less somthing like that


1.1k for 1 game is too much. Though I agree its a next gen AAA title. But still unless u r a hard core fan of COD you can wait for more price drop I guess.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

Alright, thanks.

Although i did buy just now, and got the key luckily and it worked, i wont anymore.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Alright, thanks.
> 
> Although i did buy just now, and got the key luckily and it worked, i wont anymore.


What did u get?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well all steam users will have an uplay Id. U can add them and then play I guess. Right?
> 
> Update:
> Yup just checked. Since u have to play the game via uplay (steam or no steam) you can co-op just fine.
> ...



Deal gone.....Won't buy at 1800 INR.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Deal gone.....Won't buy at 1800 INR.


Woo...  I was thinking of waiting till evening. In the morning they were showing deal is for 24 hrs :/

Bad. Well my pocket got lighter by 1.1 k today thanks to civ 5 complete and fc4 

Update: the offer is not gone. Offer was on WS retail. They are currently out of stock for fc4. Keep checking and get it if they restock within 24 hrs..


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What did u get?



Max Payne 3, Quiet an old game but never played it. 

Just need to download 30 Gigs now hehe.

Might buy Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor, quiet interested in it, but never really got satisfied with its reviews to make me buy it. Gonna buy Bioshock : Infinite as well.

Bought L.A noire as well from flipkart. Installation is a mess.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Max Payne 3, Quiet an old game but never played it.
> 
> Just need to download 30 Gigs now hehe.
> 
> ...


Even I wanna get mp3. But I hear it has nothing new to offer story wise. Let me know how it is once you are done downloading and playing 

I have tried L.A Noire but I didn't like it. Felt like a bad port to me. Hence I skipped it.

Dunno about SOM. Will get it on super sale maybe. 

Finished BioShock infinite. But I dunno if its only me or not, I actually stopped enjoying the game midway.. :/ didn't enjoy it as much as its predecessors. Have to agree that as an fps shooter the controls felt bad to me. Could have been smoother perhaps.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Even I wanna get mp3. But I hear it has nothing new to offer story wise. Let me know how it is once you are done downloading and playing
> 
> I have tried L.A Noire but I didn't like it. Felt like a bad port to me. Hence I skipped it.
> 
> ...



Yeah L.A Noire is a bad port, but it runs on 30 FPS on max settings, so i am  happy. I do enjoy detective type games, so that is a + for me.

Lets see, it will take 23 hours to download 30 gigs, although i will do it in parts hehe. I will do let you know.
Currently i am playing Thief which i got from SE humble bundle.  It runs good as well on ultra settings with Mantle Enabled.

And i might skip Infinite then.

Actually i am thinking of saving money and going for Witcher 3 or GTA V preorder, any 1. But looking at recent games which came out i am scared to pre-order.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 21, 2015)

[Indie Gala] Litil Divil (Free)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Yeah L.A Noire is a bad port, but it runs on 30 FPS on max settings, so i am  happy. I do enjoy detective type games, so that is a + for me.
> 
> Lets see, it will take 23 hours to download 30 gigs, although i will do it in parts hehe. I will do let you know.
> Currently i am playing Thief which i got from SE humble bundle.  It runs good as well on ultra settings with Mantle Enabled.
> ...


You can close your eyes and pre order tw3. GTA 5 has also received very good reviews so far.

Even I am playing thief and a load of other games right now


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

Preordered Witcher 3 on GOG.com for 3300/-



Add me on steam mate, vinaygupta1014 is my ID.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2015)

Well TBH I had the chance to get Shadow of Mordor for 999 INR from start but never got it. I want bigger discount.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well TBH I had the chance to get Shadow of Mordor for 999 INR from start but never got it. I want bigger discount.


G2A currently got it for 850 or something, but that download size of 50 Gigs is the only thing holding me back, and its out of stock on FK as well for a longtime.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> G2A currently got it for 850 or something, but that download size of 50 Gigs is the only thing holding me back, and its out of stock on FK as well for a longtime.


 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] already have it so I can easily play from his account as I can share his library with me whenever I want. Still already have so many games that I don't get that excitement at all.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Preordered Witcher 3 on GOG.com for 3300/-
> 
> 
> 
> Add me on steam mate, vinaygupta1014 is my ID.


Really it's for 1499 INR on GTS


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Really it's for 1499 INR on GTS


Its called supporting the devs for more such titiles in the future


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Really it's for 1499 INR on GTS



They dont deliver it at my place. 

Need to do some arrangements.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> They dont deliver it at my place.
> 
> Need to do some arrangements.


In that case you can get the steam version at this price. Pre-order from steam instead of gog if u own previous witcher titles you can get witcher 3 for $47.99


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Preordered Witcher 3 on GOG.com for 3300/-
> 
> 
> 
> Add me on steam mate, vinaygupta1014 is my ID.



You will not get any steam key I guess.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 22, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You will not get any steam key I guess.



I am more of a single player guy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> In that case you can get the steam version at this price. Pre-order from steam instead of gog if u own previous witcher titles you can get witcher 3 for $47.99


Y not gog if I might ask?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Y not gog if I might ask?



People like to keep collection at one place maybe??

Even gog will give you at 47.99$ if you have both, but there are some added bonuses if you order from GOG.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> *People like to keep collection at one place maybe??*


This just this.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> This just this.


No exception for great devs? Just one game? U can get it again on steam after two years when price will be 85% off... And it will still be worth it...


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 22, 2015)

So I ordered Civ5 (GOTY) + Brave New World EP and I got regular edition instead of GOTY. And I came to know about it after I have activated the game. 

Complained to FK and they said that they have arranged a refund. WTF? The game is now in my Steam library.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> So I ordered Civ5 (GOTY) + Brave New World EP and I got regular edition instead of GOTY. And I came to know about it after I have activated the game.
> 
> Complained to FK and they said that they have arranged a refund. WTF? The game is now in my Steam library.


Are you sure no DLCs got activated and just the base game? If they refund, enjoy the free game then  Are you pissed coz they may not accept the opened package or you think they would go through the pain of contacting the distributors to cancel the key?


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 22, 2015)

007 said:


> Are you sure no DLCs got activated and just the base game? If they refund, enjoy the free game then  Are you pissed coz they may not accept the opened package or you think they would go through the pain of contacting the distributors to cancel the key?



Oh they have initiated the refund. And I don't think they'll contact Steam to cancel the key. I'm just pissed cause I didn't get what I paid for. Especially 'Cradle of Civilization' and 'Explorers' map packs.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No exception for great devs? Just one game? U can get it again on steam after two years when price will be 85% off... And it will still be worth it...



I did that for W1 and W2. As of now don't have that much money so won't buy .


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2015)

LITIL DIVIL Free Steam Key:
*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No exception for great devs? Just one game? U can get it again on steam after two years when price will be 85% off... And it will still be worth it...



Another reason might be, people just buy wherever they find games cheap, i mean why would i pay 3000 for a game which i can get for half the price other place?

Very few gamers pay retail price irrespective of developers, they are mostly early adopters who want the game on Day 1.

Just take a look at gaming community here itself, how many of US buy the game on day 1 and not wait for discount?

Me for personally, wait for reviews from other person and wait for them to share their experiences.
I am NOT an early adopter unless i am pretty confident on the dev team, that they won't disappoint.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> So I ordered Civ5 (GOTY) + Brave New World EP and I got regular edition instead of GOTY. And I came to know about it after I have activated the game.
> 
> Complained to FK and they said that they have arranged a refund. WTF? The game is now in my Steam library.



AFAIK ur steam games can be revoked any time as happened with me on some giveaways........


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> AFAIK ur steam games can be revoked any time as happened with me on some giveaways........



Only if the payment to Steam is not complete.


----------



## funfex (Feb 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1.1k for 1 game is too much. Though I agree its a next gen AAA title. But still unless u r a hard core fan of COD you can wait for more price drop I guess.



1,1k for a PS3/PS4 disc is damn cheap actually!!! its 3k everywere else


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 23, 2015)

funfex said:


> 1,1k for a PS3/PS4 disc is damn cheap actually!!! its 3k everywere else


Ow. I thought PC.. My bad.


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2015)

Titanfall for $6 at Amazon


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Titanfall for $6 at Amazon


Does anyone play this anymore?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Does anyone play this anymore?



This and evolve lol, both are gonna be history soon. (Titanfall is history)

Interesting concept but not really done right.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> This and evolve lol, both are gonna be history soon. (Titanfall is history)
> 
> Interesting concept but not really done right.


Thanks to origin. I bet it would be a success on steam


----------



## snap (Feb 24, 2015)

Ya Titanfall looks interesting and cheap too, wish it was on steam.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 24, 2015)

Titan fall is very enjoyable game, but there are almost no players left over what so ever


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

Is sleeping Dogs : Definitive Edition worth 7.49$?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Is sleeping Dogs : Definitive Edition worth 7.49$?


What percentage off is that?

If its 66% or more off then yes...


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What percentage off is that?
> 
> If its 66% or more off then yes...


75% off with all 24 DLC Extensions


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> 75% off with all 24 DLC Extensions


Then yes definitely. Where is this deal?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

HumbleBundle.com


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> HumbleBundle.com


Ya that's the lowest so far. Before this it was 66+25% on GMG...


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya that's the lowest so far. Before this it was 66+25% on GMG...



Where do you check that, if it is lowest or not?


Edit :- Looked on google, lowest has been 80% but still 75% is good.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Where do you check that, if it is lowest or not?
> 
> 
> Edit :- Looked on google, lowest has been 80% but still 75% is good.


80% ? Lowest has been 66% plus voucher.
impossible.

U can check lowest by installing enhanced steam extension to google chrome and just simply browse steampowered.com on chrome.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 80% ? Lowest has been 66% plus voucher.
> impossible.
> 
> U can check lowest by installing enhanced steam extension to google chrome and just simply browse steampowered.com on chrome.



Checked on istheiranydeal.com, it showed 80%.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Checked on istheiranydeal.com, it showed 80%.


Which website?
And you sure its the definitive edition?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 25, 2015)

IsThereAnyDeal.com


Check history


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 80% ? Lowest has been 66% plus voucher.
> impossible.
> 
> U can check lowest by installing enhanced steam extension to google chrome and just simply browse steampowered.com on chrome.



Enhanced Steam is available for most of the web browsers not just Chrome.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Enhanced Steam is available for most of the web browsers not just Chrome.


I know. I just love chrome too much


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2015)

Save 10% on Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number on Steam


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flipkart - Games minimum 40% off

I ordered few of these for slightly cheaper moments back. Prices have changed within 30 minutes. I'd say jump on these if something interests you. 

*Notable deals: *


The Elder Scrolls Online - 998/- (non-Steam)
The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion (5th Anniversary Edition) - 399 (non-Steam)
Starcraft 2: WoL - 598/-
Titanfall Standard - 799/-
Sniper Elite 3 - 498/-
XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Edition - 298/-
Company of Heroes 2: Ardennes Assault - 298/-
Evil Within - 999/-
[STRIKE]NFS Rivals - 699/-[/STRIKE]
Civ 5 Complete Edition - 499/-
Don Bradman Cricket 14 Limited Edition (with gamepad) - 799/-
COD: Advanced Warfare - 999/-
Fifa 14 - 598/-
Splinter Cell: Blacklist - 199/-
Far Cry 4 - 798/-
PES 2015 - 298/-


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

^For Don Bradman Cricket, would the gamepad be good enough? I don't think it'll have xinput support.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

I already have xcom enemy unknown. I like it so much that I would want to get all of the dlcs sometime. Now xcom complete is 300 on fk. And the dlcs alone on steam sum up to $41. So on 80% off for those it will still be more than fk price. You think I should just get the fk version?

Also will the key activate fine on steam? Since I already have the base game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

Ordered PES 2015 nice deal


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I already have xcom enemy unknown. I like it so much that I would want to get all of the dlcs sometime. Now xcom complete is 300 on fk. And the dlcs alone on steam sum up to $41. So on 80% off for those it will still be more than fk price. You think I should just get the fk version?
> 
> Also will the key activate fine on steam? Since I already have the base game.


If you don't own Enemy Within DLC and only the base so far then get this from FK now.  I own EW already so not worth for me for just the remaining two elite packs.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> If you don't own Enemy Within DLC and only the base so far then get this from FK now.  I own EW already so not worth for me for just the remaining two elite packs.


Yup. Got it. And also got pes 15 
Also adding COD AW is giving the extra 400 off even if price is below 1600. Its prolly a bug. Better exploit it. 

I had added xcom and AW and my cart came to: 800.....

I was thinking of getting AW but it's reviews pulled me back in the end...


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Is PES worth it? I haven't played from those series before.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Flipkart - Games minimum 40% off
> 
> I ordered few of these for slightly cheaper moments back. Prices have changed within 30 minutes. I'd say jump on these if something interests you.
> 
> ...



Wanted Sniper Elite 3 but OUS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

Ordered
Don Bradman Cricket 14 Limited Edition (with gamepad) - 799/-
Splinter Cell: Blacklist - 199/-
L.A. Noire (Complete Edition) - 199/-
PES 2015 - 298/-

Total: 1095/-


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2015)

So i will get uplay's code right? 

OT: I have ahem version now, if i buy the game this game do i need to download full game again? So any verifying file things can be done


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> So i will get uplay's code right?


Which game bro? All Ubi retail boxes have uPlay code only.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Which game bro? All Ubi retail boxes have uPlay code only.



Damn You detective now I am poor. I mean literally, had to COD 2 games as Bank had no balance. 
Bought
1. Don Bradman Cricket 2014 Deluxe Edition
2. Company of Heroes Arden's Assault
3. PES 2015.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

One question:

The fc4 that I recently received had seperate keys for the base game and the dlc.

Will it be the same in case of xcom complete?

Y I ask is evident from my previous post. I already have the base game (courtesy gameranand) and if keys are separate I can at least trade the base game or gift it and activate the dlcs on my account.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 26, 2015)

Well formula one 2014 is going for 298, should I get it?
Edit: well I see that Logitech g602 is going for 2499, great deal tbh..


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Which game bro? All Ubi retail boxes have uPlay code only.



Sorry its Far Cry 4.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Sorry its Far Cry 4.


Ah I got that too... 
Uplay only....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> One question:
> 
> The fc4 that I recently received had seperate keys for the base game and the dlc.
> 
> ...



AFAIK, it will be single key because it clearly states that its Complete Edition and complete Edition has different sub in Steam so it will be a single key. 


amjath said:


> Sorry its Far Cry 4.


Ubi Key.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> So i will get uplay's code right?
> 
> OT: I have ahem version now, if i buy the game this game do i need to download full game again? So any verifying file things can be done



Nope you'll only need to download the update only you can install the game from disc

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Damn You detective now I am poor. I mean literally, had to COD 2 games as Bank had no balance.
> Bought
> 1. *Don Bradman Cricket 2014 Deluxe Edition*
> 2. Company of Heroes Arden's Assault
> 3. PES 2015.



I cant find the deluxe edition I can only see the limited edition with gamepad can you provide the link

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Is PES worth it? I haven't played from those series before.



Yes it is better than FIFA 15 with less graphics. Moreover it is not available in STEAM India.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I cant find the deluxe edition I can only see the limited edition with gamepad can you provide the link
> 
> Yes it is better than FIFA 15 with less graphics. Moreover it is not available in STEAM India.



1. Wahi yaar.....samjha karo. 

2. But you'll still get Steam key AFAIK.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 1. Wahi yaar.....samjha karo.
> 
> 2. But you'll still get Steam key AFAIK.



Dont know hindi can you translate to english


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Dont know hindi can you translate to english



He meant Limited edition only.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Dont know hindi can you translate to english



It meant.....I mean Limited Edition (Got confused so many editions)....Just understand my feeling, not the words.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

If pes 15 is not available on steam India then do we get steam key on the retail editions on fk and if we do will they activate?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If pes 15 is not available on steam India then do we get steam key on the retail editions on fk and if we do will they activate?



PES 2015: Pro Evolution Soccer (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games

This says it will activate on steam itself.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He meant Limited edition only.



Thanks



gameranand said:


> It meant.....I mean Limited Edition (Got confused so many editions)....Just understand my feeling, not the words.



Now I understand, I dont want to waste money for the stupid gamepad edition that's why I asked.



aniketdawn.89 said:


> If pes 15 is not available on steam India then do we get steam key on the retail editions on fk and if we do will they activate?



Yes it will activate on STEAM. Only you can't buy directly from STEAM


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If pes 15 is not available on steam India then do we get steam key on the retail editions on fk and if we do will they activate?



They might be selling a RU key which is applicable for this region as well or they might be giving a ROW key. One thing for sure is that game will activate. 

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Now I understand, I dont want to waste money for the stupid gamepad edition that's why I asked.



Actually game is unplayable without controller so that might be the reason why its coming with controller. But yes I do agree that I already own a Xbox controller so this controller would be a utter waste for sure.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> They might be selling a RU key which is applicable for this region as well or they might be giving a ROW key. One thing for sure is that game will activate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Mujhe De de .. I can use it with pes for the time being 

Till I get xbox one controller.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mujhe De de .. I can use it with pes for the time being
> 
> Till I get xbox one controller.



Sure. PM me.


----------



## 007 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ordered
> Don Bradman Cricket 14 Limited Edition (with gamepad) - 799/-
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist - 199/-
> L.A. Noire (Complete Edition) - 199/-
> ...


Congrats mate!  LA Noire would be RGSC code, hope you were aware of it.



gameranand said:


> Damn You detective now I am poor. I mean literally, had to COD 2 games as Bank had no balance.
> Bought
> 1. Don Bradman Cricket 2014 Deluxe Edition
> 2. Company of Heroes Arden's Assault
> 3. PES 2015.



Congrats mate! And thanks a ton for the advice on games from my impulsive FK orders today. Would've been a big hole in the pocket otherwise. 

So here goes my list for today - 

Don Bradman Cricket 14 (Limited Edition) - ₹799
Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 - ₹298
Sniper Elite 3 - ₹298
The Elder Scrolls Online - ₹598


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Congrats mate!  LA Noire would be RGSC code, hope you were aware of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't knew, but doesn't matter. 
I hoped for a steam key. Now need to make Rockstar and UPlay ids.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Damn You detective now I am poor. I mean literally, had to COD 2 games as Bank had no balance.
> Bought
> 1. Don Bradman Cricket 2014 Deluxe Edition
> 2. Company of Heroes Arden's Assault
> 3. PES 2015.



Was thinking of getting PES 2015.  
-  Does it requires the game DVD  to be inside every time while playing the game  ?       
- Is the MP still active ?

Thank You


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Congrats mate! And thanks a ton for the advice on games from my impulsive FK orders today. Would've been a big hole in the pocket otherwise.
> 
> So here goes my list for today -
> 
> ...



You are welcome. Always happy to help. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't knew, but doesn't matter.
> I hoped for a steam key. Now need to make Rockstar and UPlay ids.


Even if you had received Steam key then also you needed RSC ID to play the game.



Gen.Libeb said:


> Was thinking of getting PES 2015.
> -  Does it requires the game DVD  to be inside every time while playing the game  ?
> - Is the MP still active ?
> 
> Thank You



No game won't require you to have DVD inside all the time. Hell you can just throw them away as you'll get a Steam key.
As for MP, its not too active but yes its OK. TBH I bought the game for SP purpose if you ask me. I saw around 4K active players this evening and as for India it will be too less because its not available in Steam India and well Indians are Indians. They won't buy unless its for Rs1.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> You are welcome. Always happy to help.
> 
> 
> Even if you had received Steam key then also you needed RSC ID to play the game.
> ...


E to pura lul dialog hai...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No game won't require you to have DVD inside all the time. Hell you can just throw them away as you'll get a Steam key.
> As for MP, its not too active but yes its OK. TBH I bought the game for SP purpose if you ask me. I saw around 4K active players this evening and as for India it will be too less because its not available in Steam India and well Indians are Indians. They won't buy unless its for Rs1.



I just made an Amazon Id and now the price is 860 !!!          This sucks . I'll have to wait for another sale now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I just made an Amazon Id and now the price is 860 !!!          This sucks . I'll have to wait for another sale now.



Sale is on flipkart. 

Games - Buy Games Online at Best Prices in India


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I just made an Amazon Id and now the price is 860 !!!          This sucks . I'll have to wait for another sale now.



Please check Flipkart. Its still on as of writing this post.

New HB Weekly goes live and its $hit again God I hate anime games.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Please check Flipkart. Its still on as of writing this post.
> 
> New HB Weekly goes live and its $hit again God I hate anime games.



Being made in Japan doesn't necessarily means they're anime games. 
I can't even recognise if those game have an anime counterpart.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2015)

Bought 4 games,

for PS4
Killzone Shadowfall
inFamous Last Light

for PS3
Uncharted 2
MaxPayne3

Total spent 2674
I say its a good deal. Usually I'd be able to buy just one ps4 game for that cost


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sale is on flipkart.






gameranand said:


> Please check Flipkart. Its still on as of writing this post.



Awesome.  Placed the order on flipkart.  Thanks


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2015)

me too ordered Far cry 4 and I just realized my optical drive ain't working


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2015)

abhidev said:


> me too ordered Far cry 4 and I just realized my optical drive ain't working



Well you only need the code TBH.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

Received PES and can confirm it is Steam.  Also mentioned on the box is "Day One Edition: Exclusive MyClub Content". No idea what that is or how important it is. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2015)

abhidev said:


> me too ordered Far cry 4 and I just realized my optical drive ain't working


U just need to waste 33gb of data as u can download entire game from uplay. Even with the disc u still would have to download the 4 GB patch which I had to do. So enjoy the wait


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Received PES and can confirm it is Steam.  Also mentioned on the box is "Day One Edition: Exclusive MyClub Content". No idea what that is or how important it is. Just letting you guys know.


Aah sounds like a limited edition. And you did a in a day delivery or what. Mine is still in transit from Delhi :/ Tuesday is the tentative date....


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Aah sounds like a limited edition. And you did a in a day delivery or what. Mine is still in transit from Delhi :/ Tuesday is the tentative date....



Next day delivery free. Flipkart First customer here  Any order from WS Retail before 6pm, I get it next day morning before 11 or 12 (Bangalore).


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2015)

[MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION]   aah the download is fine with me...I can wait...anywyas don't get much time to play these days


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2015)

abhidev said:


> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION]   aah the download is fine with me...I can wait...anywyas don't get much time to play these days


Well as you grow older the time available starts to shrink 

Inverse relation....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well as you grow older the time available starts to shrink
> 
> Inverse relation....



true that.... :/


----------



## geek_rocker (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a spare Steam Key for Sleeping Dogs from the humble bundle. PM me if anyone wants it


----------



## amjath (Feb 27, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> I have a spare Steam Key for Sleeping Dogs from the humble bundle. PM me if anyone wants it



I want


----------



## geek_rocker (Feb 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> I want



PM sent. Enjoy it man. It's a really good game with a good story.


----------



## amjath (Feb 27, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> PM sent. Enjoy it man. It's a really good game with a good story.



Thanks bro


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 27, 2015)

Most of the WS retail items usually ship from Bangalore. So its about day after tomorrow case for me for electronic items.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2015)

2 games for my ps4
*i.imgur.com/Nz1ruZf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gG4BG5l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7nxiLEs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9jLzIlt.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Most of the WS retail items usually ship from Bangalore. So its about day after tomorrow case for me for electronic items.


Well my xcom is coming from Delhi and pes 15 from blore. :/


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol during BBD I was shipping a shampoo bottle from haryana


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

PES from Bangalore, Splinter Cell Blacklist & Don Bradman Cricket 14 from Mumbai, LA Noire from New Delhi.

I am expecting all of them to arrive at the same time. That way I won't have to look for change.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2015)

Bought Humble bundle Japanese games bundle. 

For I always wished to have good Japanese games and their soundtracks are nice. (based on a few Anime's that I have watched).


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> For I always a good Japanese games and their soundtracks are nice.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> PES from Bangalore, Splinter Cell Blacklist & Don Bradman Cricket 14 from Mumbai, LA Noire from New Delhi.
> 
> I am expecting all of them to arrive at the same time. That way I won't have to look for change.



DBC 14 will come with a controller ? how much did you pay ? Damn flipkart page was not opening for 2-3 days 



Vyom said:


> Bought Humble bundle Japanese games bundle.
> 
> For I always wished to have good Japanese games and their soundtracks are nice. (based on a few Anime's that I have watched).



yep , that is true .


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

iittopper said:


> DBC 14 will come with a controller ? how much did you pay ? Damn flipkart page was not opening for 2-3 days


We bought it for 799. Still in transit though. Yes, comes with a controller.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

iittopper said:


> DBC 14 will come with a controller ? how much did you pay ? Damn flipkart page was not opening for 2-3 days



Yeah, comes with a controller. Costed total rs 1095 for 4 games (rs 585 for DBC 14)


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yeah, comes with a controller. Costed total rs 1095 for 4 games (rs 585 for DBC 14)


Forgot to ask yesterday, how did you get that 300 discount?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Forgot to ask yesterday, how did you get that 300 discount?



Don't know myself. It was showing 1228/- earlier. Then I removed PES 15 and added it back. Total price went to Rs 1095 while it should've been ~1500.


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucky you! ^^

Btw, this is why I hate physical copies. Totally useless. Sniper Elite 3 came with two discs and after installation, this is the remaining download. 

*i.imgur.com/ZZIeU7J.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks 
Also this:



007 said:


> Received PES and can confirm it is Steam.  Also mentioned on the box is *"Day One Edition: Exclusive MyClub Content"*. No idea what that is or how important it is. Just letting you guys know.



Konami Details PES 2015 Day One Edition - PESEdit Blog



> These are the features of the PES 2015 Day One Edition, which is available to everyone pre-ordering the game.
> 
> The PES 2015 Day One Edition features exclusive content for the new PES 2015 MyClub mode: this includes 10,000 MyClub game points, 10 recovery items, to improve the fitness of your squad and one randomly picked player from the UEFA team of the year, which is voted by more than 5 million UEFA.com users.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone interested in fc4 co-op add me on steam.

Same name as here


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Lucky you! ^^
> 
> Btw, this is why I hate physical copies. Totally useless. Sniper Elite 3 came with two discs and after installation, this is the remaining download.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ZZIeU7J.png


Its not the fault of the disc. They come at version zero. Now if you can find a game that has no patches then you don't have to download anything and your disc will do just fine. But if they did a patch ,you have to download the remaining. At least there is auto patching now. Earlier on you would have to download the patches manually..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just received xcom complete and activated it. Now my account has two licences :

One for xcom enemy unknown worldwide and another for xcom complete TW/IN...

:/


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its not the fault of the disc. They come at version zero. Now if you can find a game that has no patches then you don't have to download anything and your disc will do just fine. But if they did a patch ,you have to download the remaining. At least there is auto patching now. Earlier on you would have to download the patches manually..


Yeah I know. What I'm saying is that most of the games keep getting patched often. But many folks (due to bad FUP/speeds) prefer getting the physical copies thinking they'll save the pain of downloading. In this case of Sniper Elite 3 and CS:GO their idea fails miserably. (ones that I know for sure that discs are waste) In general my opinion is that physical copies are good only for showcase purposes.  I have a handful of em and never got back to using them apart from the first time install and activation. Steam backup and restore all the way! 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just received xcom complete and activated it. Now my account has two licences :
> 
> One for xcom enemy unknown worldwide and another for xcom complete TW/IN...
> 
> :/



Oh this is new. I've always had Complete/GOTY keys overriding the previous licenses. :-/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Yeah I know. What I'm saying is that most of the games keep getting patched often. But many folks (due to bad FUP/speeds) prefer getting the physical copies thinking they'll save the pain of downloading. In this case of Sniper Elite 3 and CS:GO their idea fails miserably. (ones that I know for sure that discs are waste) In general my opinion is that physical copies are good only for showcase purposes.  I have a handful of em and never got back to using them apart from the first time install and activation. Steam backup and restore all the way!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well my library still shows only one xcom game but the licences tab has got two xcom entries now


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well my library still shows only one xcom game but the licences tab has got two xcom entries now


Oh that is expected.  I thought you had two game entries in the library.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, not a game deal. Sorry for the offtopic but could be useful for gamers and PC users

Get 9 Months Free of Bitdefender Total Security 2015


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2015)

Guess what the pes 15 key says pre order retail IN.

I wonder y pes is not on Indian steam store even though they had India specific retail keys :/ weird...


----------



## 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guess what the pes 15 key says pre order retail IN.
> 
> I wonder y pes is not on Indian steam store even though they had India specific retail keys :/ weird...



Could have been taken off the store just before launch or something. Like what happened to Dragon Age: Inquisition. But I'm just doing guess work here.

- - - Updated - - -

The steel book for DBC 14 is supposed to be empty? Is it just another alternative better looking case to store the game key card and DVD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Could have been taken off the store just before launch or something. Like what happened to Dragon Age: Inquisition. But I'm just doing guess work here.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The steel book for DBC 14 is supposed to be empty?* Is it just another alternative better looking case to store the game manual and DVD?*



I'm going to contact steam support regarding PES 2015.
You are probably right on the bold part.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm going to contact steam support regarding PES 2015.
> You are probably right on the bold part.


You don't need to contact them I guess. The licence is working fine. I even played pes15 today. Though still havent figured out how to get the pre order bonuses... :/

And its a nightmare playing on KB.... Time to get a controller


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You don't need to contact them I guess. The licence is working fine. I even played pes15 today. Though still havent figured out how to get the pre order bonuses... :/
> 
> And its a nightmare playing on KB.... Time to get a controller


There are some 10 DLCs for PES out of which we can access only the Pre-order DLC.
*steamdb.info/app/287680/dlc/

They must make the game and its DLCs available for India on steam if they are going to sell its retail copies. 

I'm waiting for DBC 14. Will use its controller for now with every game.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You don't need to contact them I guess. The licence is working fine. I even played pes15 today. Though still havent figured out how to get the pre order bonuses... :/
> 
> And its a nightmare playing on KB.... Time to get a controller



Did you got code for pre order bonus ? if yes then redeem it from steam . Just click "activate the game" from game tab and enter serial key .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Did you got code for pre order bonus ? if yes then redeem it from steam . Just click "activate the game" from game tab and enter serial key .


There is just one code that is for the game itself. Once I was in game, there were quite a few messages. One of them stated that to redeem the pre order bonus we have to enter the code again in game in some window. Am still looking fr that window


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

If I install LA Noire and Splinter Cell Blacklist on one laptop and later on, if I want to install them on a newer laptop, would there be any activation related problems given I don't change accounts? They don't have steam keys in the Retail version, that's why the confusion. 

Also tried the free controller which came with DBC 14. It feels good on hand but can't get it to work with Arkham Asylum (only game I tried it with). Any way to make it work like a xbox 360 controller?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If I install LA Noire and Splinter Cell Blacklist on one laptop and later on, if I want to install them on a newer laptop, would there be any activation related problems given I don't change accounts? They don't have steam keys in the Retail version, that's why the confusion.
> 
> Also tried the free controller which came with DBC 14. It feels good on hand but can't get it to work with Arkham Asylum (only game I tried it with). Any way to make it work like a xbox 360 controller?


Once you have tagged a given game key to an account like steam/origin/uplay etc you need only login to the respective account on your PC and install. No other restricton other than at any time you can play any one copy online.

Steam has unlimited installs for any game. Am not sure about the other two I mentioned but they too shud have the same..


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If I install LA Noire and Splinter Cell Blacklist on one laptop and later on, if I want to install them on a newer laptop, would there be any activation related problems given I don't change accounts? They don't have steam keys in the Retail version, that's why the confusion.
> 
> Also tried the free controller which came with DBC 14. It feels good on hand but can't get it to work with Arkham Asylum (only game I tried it with). Any way to make it work like a xbox 360 controller?



Nope Uplay and R*SC works like steam You can login with your account and play on any computer one at a time, have you tried xpadder or xbox 360 controller emulator


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope Uplay and R*SC works like steam You can login with your account and play on any computer one at a time, have you tried xpadder or xbox 360 controller emulator



Tried x360ce, it didn't work. Will try xpadder next. 

Edit:

xpadder is confusing. Configured x360ce in 2nd attempt. Now need to check if it works. 

Edit 2:  IT WORKS


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2015)

Evolve (PC) @₹699/-  Amazon.in


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com/

Sq Enix bundle. Pretty awesome  IMO


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 2, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> Sq Enix bundle. Pretty awesome  IMO


You are only a bit late posting that buddy...


----------



## 007 (Mar 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You are only a bit late posting that buddy...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 3, 2015)

007 said:


>


No use of Johnny English when we have the 007 himself...


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 3, 2015)

[Origin] Syndicate - On the House (Free)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

Most probably a pricing error and snapdeal may cancel the order 
Don Bradman Cricket 14 Collectors Edition PC PC Games- Lowest Prices available on Don Bradman Cricket 14 Collectors Edition PC @ Snapdeal.com for *Re 1*

Ordered it anyway. Will see how it turns out to be.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Most probably a pricing error and snapdeal may cancel the order
> Don Bradman Cricket 14 Collectors Edition PC PC Games- Lowest Prices available on Don Bradman Cricket 14 Collectors Edition PC @ Snapdeal.com for *Re 1*
> 
> Ordered it anyway. Will see how it turns out to be.


Yup. Its 2499 now as soon as I logged in. Before that it was re.1


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Its 1 Re again  but shows sold out when you proceed for payment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

[Amazon] Rockstar Deals Week (80% off): Bully ($3.00), LA Noire - Complete Edition ($6.00), Manhunt ($2.00), Manhunt 2 ($3.00/notsteam+securom), Max Payne ($2.00), Max Payne 2 ($2.00), Max Payne 3 ($4.00), Midnight Club 2 ($2.00) : GameDeals

[Steam] [Midweek Madness] Resident Evil 5 ($6.80/66% Off) : GameDeals


----------



## masterkd (Mar 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Amazon] Rockstar Deals Week (80% off): Bully ($3.00), LA Noire - Complete Edition ($6.00), Manhunt ($2.00), Manhunt 2 ($3.00/notsteam+securom), Max Payne ($2.00), Max Payne 2 ($2.00), Max Payne 3 ($4.00), Midnight Club 2 ($2.00) : GameDeals
> 
> [Steam] [Midweek Madness] Resident Evil 5 ($6.80/66% Off) : GameDeals



Will Max Payne and Max Payne 2 work in Win 7 with multi core proccy. I have Max Payne 2 but it does not work in my system.

Also the games say steam key valid for NA only. Will work in India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Will Max Payne and Max Payne 2 work in Win 7 with multi core proccy. I have Max Payne 2 but it does not work in my system.
> 
> Also the games say steam key valid for NA only. Will work in India?



All NA keys work for India. I've purchased 4-5 games from amazon and they do work.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 4, 2015)

Syndicate free on Origin On The House.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Syndicate free on Origin On The House.



I thought is was the new Syndicate


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 4, 2015)

NFS Rivals for $6.49 on Origin MX


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> NFS Rivals for $6.49 on Origin MX



says 1000 rupees.....


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 5, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> says 1000 rupees.....



You have to use hola  mexico to see the price


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Upcoming deal - Guild Wars 2 at 75% off again from Mar 6 - 8


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

^^Hey thanks for the deal


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

You're welcome  Once you purchase and create your account, please join the discussion here. I haven't started myself yet. :-/


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 6, 2015)

007 said:


> You're welcome  Once you purchase and create your account, please join the discussion here. I haven't started myself yet. :-/


The game is taking so much time to download


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2015)

Guild Wars 2 at 75% off


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

Save 90% on Serious Sam Complete Pack on Steam

for 10$

Expires in about 27 hours from the time of writing this post.

Is it worth buying?

Save 75% on Borderlands 2 Game of the Year on Steam
10$

Save 80% on PAYDAY 2 on Steam
6$
Save 75% on Borderlands 2 on Steam
5$
Save 80% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam
4$
Save 90% on PAYDAY™ The Heist on Steam
1.5$
Save 75% on Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition on Steam
7.5$
Save 80% on Shadow Warrior on Steam
8$


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is it worth buying?
> 
> Save 75% on Borderlands 2 Game of the Year on Steam
> 10$


For BL2, I'd advise you to get the "Complete Edition" here for $12.50. It is nothing but BL2 GOTY + missing DLCs from the GOTY.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

Save 80% on The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut on Steam

2$

Why is steam having off-season sale?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

So I got borderlands 2. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

Just found this too
Save 80% on Borderlands GOTY + Borderlands 2 on Steam

10$

Save 75% on Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack on Steam

13.74$ (but individual cost is $154.55)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like I am going to spend a lot today. Going for the Saint Row pack as well.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 7, 2015)

Which deals from above are worth buying?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which deals from above are worth buying?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone?


All are good games so its your choice to pick all that you need. Regarding prices, these are the standard discounted prices on any major Steam sales. To check if these are historic lowest prices use IsThereAnyDeal.com. If you are picking BL2, get the Complete Edition as I mentioned in one of the above posts.


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

Some upsetting news.  Though not officially confirmed by Flipkart.

Flipkart aka WS Retail to Exit the Gaming Retail Business: Sources | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2015)

^God. Dayum.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 9, 2015)

71% off is it worth it?,?
Sid Meier's Civilization V (Game Of The Year Edition) (Game Of The Year Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Sid Meier's Civilization V (Game Of The Year Edition) (Game Of The Year Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 9, 2015)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] GW2 worth buying?


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> 71% off is it worth it?,?
> Sid Meier's Civilization V (Game Of The Year Edition) (Game Of The Year Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Sid Meier's Civilization V (Game Of The Year Edition) (Game Of The Year Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


No, don't buy it. Get Civ 5 complete edition instead when it goes on sale. This so called GOTY package misses few DLCs and moreover the stock with FK has issues. One TDF member got a incorrect game key. (non-GOTY)



kapilove77 said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] GW2 worth buying?


One of the best MMOs ever made with zero subscription. You can burn hundreds of hours in it easily. Definitely worth $10 (and it doesn't go on sale frequently) but man I'm afraid you've missed the sale.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2015)

And hence I missed Guild Wars 2 offer again. I dunno whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And hence I missed Guild Wars 2 offer again. I dunno whether to laugh or cry.



I thought you were not interested the last time I posted, hence I didn't buzz you personally.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2015)

007 said:


> I thought you were not interested the last time I posted, hence I didn't buzz you personally.



Thats why I don't know whether to laugh or cry. 
Even if you had pinged me then also I wasn't online as I was at my village for 1 week.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Titanfall Season Pass & Titanfall Expedition free at Origin!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2015)

^I sense Desperation


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I sense Desperation



Giving DLCs for free to lure people into buying the Deluxe Edition.

Also
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/titanfall/pc-download/addon/titanfall-frontiers-edge
for free

Grabbed the DLCs for the time being. Will hunt for Titanfall giveaways now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2015)

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/titanfall/pc-download/addon/titanfall-imc-rising




Nerevarine said:


> ^I sense Desperation



 looks like it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2015)

Titanfall 2 news incoming I be guessing. Hope we get Titanfall for free as well. lols.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Are the Thief DLCs worth to buy? The booster packs, challenge map and the bank heist DLC.  Can't the boosters be unlocked in-game?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Are the Thief DLCs worth to buy? The booster packs, challenge map and the bank heist DLC.  Can't the boosters be unlocked in-game?



not worth IMO .  they are **** just like every other square enix DLC . Booster pack is not available to unlock they are just cheats . Just upgrade your character normally .

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Giving DLCs for free to lure people into buying the Deluxe Edition.
> 
> Also
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/titanfall/pc-download/addon/titanfall-frontiers-edge
> ...



Lol . So if they sell DLC maps people criticize them , now they are giving free and people find another reason to bash .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I sense Desperation



Yup and from the looks it seems unless they make this game free there won't be a audience to play it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Are the Thief DLCs worth to buy? The booster packs, challenge map and the bank heist DLC.  Can't the boosters be unlocked in-game?


Bank heist and challenge map is good. Get them. You may skip the booster packs.

Though I got all of them :/

Boosters can be unlocked in game but will take a lot of time and money.

Getting the dlc can help you play on the toughest difficulty on your very first play through as well.

IMO the booster pack giving the lockpick upgrade is the only one that you may consider since it helps big time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Some upsetting news.  Though not officially confirmed by Flipkart.
> 
> Flipkart aka WS Retail to Exit the Gaming Retail Business: Sources | NDTV Gadgets


Bye bye regional pricing on next gen AAA steam games :/


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

Avencast: Rise of the Mage FREE!

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bye bye regional pricing on next gen AAA steam games :/


Regional pricing will still exist with retail copies in India. It is just that WS Retail _seems to have decided_ to exit the retail gaming business. So it will be only Flipkart marketplace for games hereafter, if this news is true. Downside is that we may not get FK quality delivery, huge deal of the day discounts, Flipkart First benefits, trust needs to be built on these marketplace sellers before purchasing from them, return policy etc. I have bought only once from non-WSRetail seller E4uFromKolkata so far and the seller is genuine.

- - - Updated - - -

Pixel Puzzles Japan Steam key FREE!


----------



## snap (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Avencast: Rise of the Mage FREE!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



whoa, Thanks!


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 12, 2015)

Ubisoft Publisher Weekend Sale on Steam!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Ubisoft Publisher Weekend Sale on Steam!!!



Yeah saw it. Gonna buy 2-3 games I guess.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah saw it. Gonna buy 2-3 games I guess.


What all?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> What all?



Are you kidding me. Only several games and that too dependent on the mood.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 13, 2015)

Only game worth buying is Valiant hearts , Rayman legends and blood dragon .
Edit - Child of Light is also very awesome .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2015)

Payday 2 fr $3.26

Payday 2 na Nuuvem


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bought middle earth Shadow of Mordor : Premium Edition, finally its time to play it (download it)

45 GB of download though.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 13, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Bought middle earth Shadow of Mordor : Premium Edition, finally its time to play it (download it)
> 
> 45 GB of download though.


Just finished it, 2 sick leaves and 1 work from home


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Just finished it, 2 sick leaves and 1 work from home


Lol..

I wonder how many sick leaves you take per week...


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Bought middle earth Shadow of Mordor : Premium Edition, finally its time to play it (download it)
> 
> 45 GB of download though.


Any deals? I already borrowed the 5 discs from colleague and took backups (just in case I end up buying digital copy) 



anaklusmos said:


> Just finished it, 2 sick leaves and 1 work from home


Naice! nowadays I take SLs for movies or tv series marathons


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Any deals? I already borrowed the 5 discs from colleague and took backups (just in case I end up buying digital copy)


Nope full price, 75$

- - - Updated - - -

How much would you rate it out of 10?

It will take me a while to download 45 GB at 500Kb/s. Asking to anaklusmos.


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Nope full price, 75$


Dude, why being hasty? It goes on sale pretty often for about $20-$30 at Nuuvem. :-/


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Dude, why being hasty? It goes on sale pretty often for about $20-$30 at Nuuvem. :-/



A friend of mine gifted me some steam cards, so it was kinda free money. 
I get it very often, previously i used to get iTunes now i ask him steam. 


EDIT :-Checked istherianydeal, lowest has been 40$ for premium.

If i buy only Payday 2, is it worth it? It has ridiculous amount of DLC, will i miss anything if i dont buy em?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> A friend of mine gifted me some steam cards, so it was kinda free money.
> I get it very often, previously i used to get iTunes now i ask him steam.
> 
> 
> ...



jeez i hope i had a friend like that.....


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2015)

For anyone interested in old classics - *www.game4u.com/buy-fallout-trilogy-pc-7008.html for 99/- (75rs shipping for me, not sure about other places)


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bought borderlands 2 GOTY edition from GMG for 8$.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Bought borderlands 2 GOTY edition from GMG for 8$.


Is the borderlands 2 multiplayer still up and alive?

Their basic multiplayer client died right?

And any point getting 1 and 2 or just tales from borderlands?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is the borderlands 2 multiplayer still up and alive?
> 
> Their basic multiplayer client died right?
> 
> And any point getting 1 and 2 or just tales from borderlands?



Tales from borderlands is entirely different game, and i have no clue to be honest of multiplayer, i have not even played single player yet. 

My backlog is increasing lol
I have played tales from borderland on iPad and storyline is good. Definitely worth it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Tales from borderlands is entirely different game, and i have no clue to be honest of multiplayer, i have not even played single player yet.
> 
> My backlog is increasing lol


Well all three games of the franchise are completely different I believe.

As for the first 2 they had 4 player co-op for sp campaign. I always wanted to try that when indulging myself with the versions I played on my frnds system 

Backlog: of course; keep buying and then see after a year. It will be like delaying all your 8 semester preparations and then starting a week before exams... 

Edit: I meant borderlands the pre sequel. Not tales frm borderlands.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well all three games of the franchise are completely different I believe.
> 
> As for the first 2 they had 4 player co-op for sp campaign. I always wanted to try that when indulging myself with the versions I played on my frnds system
> 
> ...



That is the reason i am not gonna buy anymore games for a while now, still need to finish MP3 and now SOM:ME and Borderlands hehe


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well all three games of the franchise are completely different I believe.
> 
> As for the first 2 they had 4 player co-op for sp campaign. I always wanted to try that when indulging myself with the versions I played on my frnds system
> 
> ...



As for Borderlands, if you have friends who can play co-op with you then BL2 is worth it as well. However if you play a lot in Public lobbies then Prequel would be better for you.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 14, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Nope full price, 75$
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Except for the Nemesis system making things a bit repetitive if u make a single mistake and die, the game is a must play. I would say easy 8/10.
2 points lost for a bit too harsh punishment for death, and for the legendary quest lines being absolutely non rewarding even though they require so much effort to be put in


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 14, 2015)

PS: adding 1 point for the very last dialogue in the last cutscene of the game.  Yes it is that cool


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2015)

can anyone point me to a deal for BF4??

- - - Updated - - -

did a bit of googling..

*www.gamers-outlet.net/battlefield-4-premium-origin-global-cd-key?tracking=allkeyshop&utm_source=www.allkeyshop.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=allkeyshop

is this good??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2015)

Haven't bought any game from that site.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2015)

hmmm... np.. anyone else??

and any other deals from any known sites??


----------



## 007 (Mar 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> can anyone point me to a deal for BF4??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Nope. Never heard. Plus all these key shops are untrusted. Better get from GameStop US. Payment could be tricky though. You have to use a fake US address while checkout and try with your payment methods. Mostly payment won't go through, in which case, buy a GameStop $25 gift card from Amazon (email delivery) and use it hassle-free.

- - - Updated - - -

or from Origin MX using Hola (Mexico) for $6.49


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2015)

GTA V 20% off $31.19 on GMG , DRM : R*SC


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2015)

Frys US has FC4 and AC Unity for $10 each in store. These are excess discount coupons from Samsung SSD promotion.  Worth the price?


----------



## smltngs (Mar 15, 2015)

BF4 is 1k on origin right now. Not the premium edition though and dont know if its temporary.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Frys US has FC4 and AC Unity for $10 each in store. These are excess discount coupons from Samsung SSD promotion.  Worth the price?



yes if your PC can handle it . What is your config?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Nope. Never heard. Plus all these key shops are untrusted. Better get from GameStop US. Payment could be tricky though. You have to use a fake US address while checkout and try with your payment methods. Mostly payment won't go through, in which case, buy a GameStop $25 gift card from Amazon (email delivery) and use it hassle-free.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> or from Origin MX using Hola (Mexico) for $6.49



Will Origin MX keys bought from the site using Hola work in Origin client logged in from india,??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Will Origin MX keys bought from the site using Hola work in Origin client logged in from india,??



no problem . I bought titanfall and bf4 from origin MX .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 15, 2015)

Mass Effect for Rs 75 on Origin is an awesome deal.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 is for 125.  Any one know if the game has MP going on these days?


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> yes if your PC can handle it . What is your config?


My laptop can't handle as of now. I'm using Dell XPS 15 with a dumb GT525m card with i7. I'm getting a PC next month or so. Asked my friend to pick FC4 coz the price was nice. I know Unity had and still has lotsa issues.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 15, 2015)

007 said:


> My laptop can't handle as of now. I'm using Dell XPS 15 with a dumb GT525m card with i7. I'm getting a PC next month or so. Asked my friend to pick FC4 coz the price was nice. I know Unity had and still has lotsa issues.



Well most of the bugs have been taken care of with the latest patch , its just that game run like **** even on mid-end PC with nvidia 660/amd 7850 . However technically its awesome , amazing visual , variety of quest , a big open world  but shitty campaign .


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> no problem . I bought titanfall and bf4 from origin MX .



cool thanks. will buy premium.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2015)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2015)

[Get Games Go] Super Meat Boy ($2.99 /80% off) : GameDeals

Get it if you still haven't


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Get Games Go] Super Meat Boy ($2.99 /80% off) : GameDeals
> 
> Get it if you still haven't


Bought for $0.74 on Steam sale during Xmas 2014.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 16, 2015)

I recently gt the limited edition to fc4 uplay only.

Would like to get the dlcs now. Any suggestions?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Get Games Go] Super Meat Boy ($2.99 /80% off) : GameDeals
> 
> Get it if you still haven't



Thanks for the share. I got it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I recently gt the limited edition to fc4 uplay only.
> 
> Would like to get the dlcs now. Any suggestions?



Don't get them.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Don't get them.


Valley of the yetis is good man.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Valley of the yetis is good man.



Then get them.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bought command and conquer red alert 3 uprising. 

Good old time.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 16, 2015)

[GOG] Rise of the Triad (2013) (FREE, only 30,000 copies!)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [GOG] Rise of the Triad (2013) (FREE, only 30,000 copies!)



Got it after around 15 attempts....I got a message that it will be added to my library.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [GOG] Rise of the Triad (2013) (FREE, only 30,000 copies!)



Can't login. -_-


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can't login. -_-


You and everyone else buddy 

Edit: WTF!!

50k copies gone in a minute. God dammit!


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [GOG] Rise of the Triad (2013) (FREE, only 30,000 copies!)



Thanks, it said will be added to my library.


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

GOG giveaway is back on! Get it FAST!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

Good thing I got it in first giveaway itself, now traffic is just too damn much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

007 said:


> GOG giveaway is back on! Get it FAST!



got it


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> 
> Download Battlefield 4 - Digital Download for PC | GameStop



thanks.. 

i might get though the Mexico Origin 

good thing their keys are global, unlike steam.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, first time I'm getting a serial number for a game on GOG!
EDIT: It is for MP it seems.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Wow, first time I'm getting a serial number for a game on GOG!
> EDIT: It is for MP it seems.


I fckin missed it again :/


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2015)

Wait what did I miss?


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Wait what did I miss?



GOG copy of Rise of the Triad (2013). Currently on sale for $3. Was $15 yesterday when they gave out 30k copies.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2015)

007 said:


> Wow, first time I'm getting a serial number for a game on GOG!
> EDIT: It is for MP it seems.



Yes its MP as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Commando Jack for free on Indiegala.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Commando Jack for free on Indiegala.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone found out how to get the pre order bonus on pes15?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone found out how to get the pre order bonus on pes15?



I guess you have to login into myClub, create a team and you'll get the points. I still haven't tried that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I guess you have to login into myClub, create a team and you'll get the points. I still haven't tried that.


Nope. Already have my team of crappy rookies who play slower than the Indian team.

No extra coins or star players as I am supposed to get from pre order pack. :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nope. Already have my team of crappy rookies who play slower than the Indian team.
> 
> No extra coins or star players as I am supposed to get from pre order pack. :/




I think I'll need to check it as well.
Contact *uk.secure.konami-europe.com/ics/support/ticketnewwizard.asp?style=classic


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 19, 2015)

[GOG] Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number COMICS (Free)


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [GOG] Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number COMICS (Free)



Gratitude


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

Max Payne complete 80+20% off

Max Payne Complete Bundle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


Deponia complete 66+20% off

Deponia: The Complete Journey | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


GTA complete 80+20% off

Complete GTA Bundle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

Max Payne 3 season pass any good guys?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Max Payne 3 season pass any good guys?



From what i know, its all online stuff and isn't even supported anymore.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> From what i know, its all online stuff and isn't even supported anymore.


Ya I know. Hence I asked..


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya I know. Hence I asked..



So why really spend on it. :/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> So why really spend on it. :/


Just coz its coming in the bundle


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

[STRIKE]Lego Bundle for $6 (93% off) - If you are interested in such games, get it FAST. The last time it got sold out quick. You will need Hola to add to cart as it says region locked. But keys are not region locked actually.[/STRIKE]


    The Hobbit
    Lord of the Rings 
    The Movie
    Harry Potter years 1-4
    Harry Potter years 5-7
    Batman
    Batman 2
    Marvel Super Heroes

Few GTA titles and LA Noire at $1.51 each (Watch out for region locks!)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2015)

[Steam] Weekend Deal - 2k 10th Anniversary Sale - Bioshock Series, Evolve, Borderlands Series, X Com Series, Spec Ops: The Line, Mafia 2, Duke Nukem Forever and Sid Meier titles such as Civ 3/4/5, StarShips and Beyond Earth | Sale ends March 23rd @ 1


----------



## gta5 (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GTA complete 80+20% off
> 
> Complete GTA Bundle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming



Hi is this game region locked ? 

thanks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

gta5 said:


> Hi is this game region locked ?
> 
> thanks



No it isn't.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No its isn't.



Thanks for replying 

but it is showing here  that it is purchase lock 

Steam Sub 28988 Â· SubID: 28988 Â· Steam Database

so should i go ahead and buy this game ? do i need a VPN to buy or buy it directly from GMG and activate on steam with indian ip , 

please confirm 

thanks and sorry for asking again


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually any games purchasable in US are region free keys so you can basically activate them everywhere.
In gist, yes you can go ahead with the purchase, there won't be any problem in activating the product, also you don't need any VPN to activate the product. You'll be able to activate the game using provided key just fine.
I hope this helps.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No it isn't.


This.

Keys given by GMG are either NA or worldwide copies. So no regions locks on them.

Regions locks are on keys for regions around the world that have lower prices.

Highest price regions e.g NA,GBP etc have no region locks.

So fingers crossed, If steam gets regional pricing for India some day those keys will be region locked for India and anyone buying from outside will require an India VPN to activate.
(P.S sounds kinda cool if it happens )


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

gta5 said:


> Hi is this game region locked ?
> 
> thanks



It is not locked. Just to add to what [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] has clarified already, you can blindly purchase from *GMG* without worrying about region locks. GMG will auto-redirect the game's page to IN specific page (in case you picked up the link from another country's page) and if the keys are region specific, GMG will alert you that the game is not available in our country and disable the purchase option. Try accessing Fallout 3 (US).


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2015)

^^Not all games purchasable in US are ROW, eg Inversion.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^Not all games purchasable in US are ROW, eg Inversion.



It can't be redeemed in India ??


----------



## gta5 (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks  gameranand , aniketdawn and 007 

but unfortunately the 22 % off coupon isn't working anymore  

i have 3 options 

1) buy from nuuvem  vc + sa + gta 4 for 4.5 $  ( i'll be missing both gta 4 dlc - worth it ? ) ( what about region locking here ? )
2) buy for 10 $ from GMG 
3) hold on for a better deal on complete pack

i am not in hurry ..i have played san andreas and vice city 40-50% before, want to complete them and play it for their story line .. haven't played gta 4 at all  

thanks for the help


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^Not all games purchasable in US are ROW, eg Inversion.



GTA Complete Pack also not ROW it will have *NA* tag


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll go with 3rd option.
Nuuvem has region lock for GTA games so don't buy from there.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 20, 2015)

gta5 said:


> thanks  gameranand , aniketdawn and 007
> 
> but unfortunately the 20 % off coupon isn't working anymore
> 
> ...



I bought GTA Complete Pack from nuuvem for $4.5. it is not region locked

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> I'll go with 3rd option.
> Nuuvem has region lock for GTA games so don't buy from there.


No region lock for GTA i bought and activated the games on my account


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

gta5 said:


> thanks  gameranand , aniketdawn and 007
> 
> but unfortunately the 22 % off coupon isn't working anymore
> 
> ...


Did you use the voucher on the GMG page?

Its weird that they are still putting up an expired voucher on their main page.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

[MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION] - Bought GTA Complete Pack from Nuuvem for $4.5 as [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] did. Nuuvem can be tricky. I usually wait for folks in other forums to confirm before purchasing region locked titles from them. GTA Complete Pack is shown as region locked but you get a ROW key.  If you are not in a hurry, you can wait for this deal to come up again.

*i.imgur.com/Sts9aAT.png

*i.imgur.com/Eg8BAY0.png


----------



## gta5 (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Did you use the voucher on the GMG page?
> 
> Its weird that they are still putting up an expired voucher on their main page.



yes 

JBTBG5-7GVTE8-W2YXRV ( main page )
22SLIC-KDEALS-EXCLUS
SAVE20-GODISA-GEEK20

None of them is working , maybe it is not applicable on this game while applicable on others 

getting "Unable to add the voucher" error

thank you everyone for helping me , i'll wait for a good deal from nuuvem , hopefully it won't be region lock the next time it is on sale


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GTA complete 80+20% off
> 
> Complete GTA Bundle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming




Cool. Thanks.  Bought Vice City for 2.5$

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION]
> *i.imgur.com/Sts9aAT.png



Whats the total price ?  13.49 Indian Rs?


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Whats the total price ?  13.49 Indian Rs?


Hehe no. R$ is BRL (Brazilian Real). Comes to about ₹270-280.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> It can't be redeemed in India ??




Nope its NA only, if you purchase from Amazon etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> Nope its NA only, if you purchase from Amazon etc.



I've purchased games from Amazon and they aren't restricted to NA.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2015)

007 said:


> @gta5  - Bought GTA Complete Pack from Nuuvem for $4.5 as  @alienempire  did. Nuuvem can be tricky. I usually wait for folks in other forums to confirm before purchasing region locked titles from them. GTA Complete Pack is shown as region locked but you get a ROW key.  If you are not in a hurry, you can wait for this deal to come up again.




Can you give me a walkthrough of how you are purchasing from Nuuvem? I am trying without luck since past 3 years. 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I've purchased games from Amazon and they aren't restricted to NA.




Not *games*, but some particular game, like Inversion I was talking about.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

BioShock triple pack worth getting on steam atm?

$10.19

Though infinite dlcs not included.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> Can you give me a walkthrough of how you are purchasing from Nuuvem? I am trying without luck since past 3 years.


Sure.  This is what I do usually with the help of Hola on Chrome.


Make sure browser popup blocker is turned off.
Create an account with Nuuvem with Indian IP address as usual.
Login to Nuuvem with Indian IP address as usual.
Turn on Hola and change country to Brazil or Paraguay.
Search for the region locked game and add to cart. (without having S.America IP Nuuvem won't allow you to add to cart)
Select PayPal as payment option and click continue.
PayPal login window opens as a popup in the middle of the screen.
Turn off Hola at this point (you can even continue with Hola on, but just to be safe that PayPal details are not passed via proxy servers). I usually turn off at this point and Hola tries to reload the PayPal window. This has not been a problem with my payments so far but if you want to avoid this reload, you have to right click and remove Hola from Chrome. This action will just remove Hola and the page won't reload. You are now back to Indian IP.
Login to PayPal and pay successfully. Payment redirects to Nuuvem and voila!


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2015)

And this is the message I am getting from PayPal: "We are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again later. We apologise for the inconvenience."


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> BioShock triple pack worth getting on steam atm?
> 
> $10.19
> 
> Though infinite dlcs not included.


The infinite season pass is available for $5 here.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> And this is the message I am getting from PayPal: "We are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again later. We apologise for the inconvenience."


Deactivate hola VPN once you are at checkout. Else it won't accept ur card anyway. That's the trick for all website purchases using VPN and PayPal.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

Skud said:


> And this is the message I am getting from PayPal: "We are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again later. We apologise for the inconvenience."


Oh, I've seen many people posting this in reddit but I'm not really sure why this happens. Since the error comes directly from PayPal, could it be because of the card linked in? Which bank is your card from? I have linked a Citibank credit card.

Let me know next time you want to purchase something. I'll try to get it for you and see what happens.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Sure.  This is what I do usually with the help of Hola on Chrome.
> 
> 
> Make sure browser popup blocker is turned off.
> ...


I originally registered on nuuvem using Brazil VPN as Indian IP wouldn't let me register no matter what.

We tried all sorts of things gameranand and I  but alas to no avail.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

007 said:


> The infinite season pass is available for $5 here.


Its still missing one more dlc. :/


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I originally registered on nuuvem using Brazil VPN as Indian IP wouldn't let me register no matter what.
> 
> We tried all sorts of things gameranand and I but alas to no avail.


Oh, could be some recent restriction then. I had created about 1.5 years ago so my point #2 could be outdated.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Oh, I've seen many people posting this in reddit but I'm not really sure why this happens. Since the error comes directly from PayPal, could it be because of the card linked in? Which bank is your card from? I have linked a Citibank credit card.
> 
> Let me know next time you want to purchase something. I'll try to get it for you and see what happens.




Axis...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

Paypal payment won't go through proxy, I have tried and failed myself multiple times. The trick is to turn off Hola or proxy when you are going to select Paypal as payment method and it go smoothly.


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Paypal payment won't go through proxy, I have tried and failed myself multiple times. The trick is to turn off Hola or proxy when you are going to select Paypal as payment method and it go smoothly.




It's failing even after that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

Skud said:


> It's failing even after that.



When you reach the cart with your item, just stop the proxy and proceed with payment on Paypal.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2015)

PvZ: Garden Warfare - 70% off via Featured Today popup.

*i.imgur.com/76KIs0Z.png


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2015)

007 said:


> PvZ: Garden Warfare - 70% off via Featured Today popup.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/76KIs0Z.png


You got it?

I generally tend to ignore origin. Hence never bought a game there.

Though I want to own the crysis and mass effect series :/


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2015)

Didn't buy this. Just shared the deal.  Recently bought ME1 for 75rs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

007 said:


> Didn't buy this. Just shared the deal.  Recently bought ME1 for 75rs.



Bad purchase. I didn't bought any ME title because I want entire trilogy with all the DLCs and EA doesn't do that so I won't buy their game. Simple as that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Bad purchase. I didn't bought any ME title because I want entire trilogy with all the DLCs and EA doesn't do that so I won't buy their game. Simple as that.


Me1 don't have any speperate dlcs I guess.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Bad purchase. I didn't bought any ME title because I want entire trilogy with all the DLCs and EA doesn't do that so I won't buy their game. Simple as that.


Get them individually (deluxe editions I mean) when they go on sale for 75 each


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2015)

007 said:


> Get them individually (deluxe editions I mean) when they go on sale for 75 each


Nt 75 man. If it is 75 than I'd be damned


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

007 said:


> Get them individually (deluxe editions I mean) when they go on sale for 75 each



Still not all DLCs. -_-


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Still not all DLCs. -_-


Deluxe editions do have all dlcs


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Deluxe editions do have all dlcs


Nope you have to buy some dlcs using bioware points which cost twice than the base game happened to me for dragon age 2. Dragon age 3 is based on the story dlc of DA 2 which is not available in origin for sale.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> deluxe editions do have all dlcs



wrong.


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope you have to buy some dlcs using bioware points which cost twice than the base game happened to me for dragon age 2. Dragon age 3 is based on the story dlc of DA 2 which is not available in origin for sale.


This sux.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2015)

007 said:


> This sux.



Big time and this is why I don't buy their game. If they can't bundle DLC like steam then I'll pirate them proudly.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2015)

Borderlands sale at Nuuvem. Bought all headhunter DLCs 1-5 for ₹100 total. ($0.30 each)
  [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] - another successful purchase.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Borderlands sale at Nuuvem. Bought all headhunter DLCs 1-5 for ₹100 total. ($0.30 each)
> [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] - another successful purchase.



Y u do dis. U'll nvr ply dem.


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Y u do dis. U'll nvr ply dem.


I know they are short in gameplay but these 5 now makes my copy _complete_. 

- - - Updated - - -

For you Dia fans. Diablo 3 digital sale is currently on Battle.net (50% off, $20 each) and GameStop US (D3, D3:RoS for $15 each).

- - - Updated - - -

Another cheap game Caster for ₹9 that pays for itself.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I know they are short in gameplay but these 5 now makes my copy _complete_.
> 
> For you Dia fans. Diablo 3 digital sale is currently on Battle.net (50% off, $20 each) and GameStop US (D3, D3:RoS for $15 each).
> 
> ...



That's too expensive mate


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I know they are short in gameplay but these 5 now makes my copy _complete_.
> Another cheap game Caster for ₹9 that pays for itself.



I questioned the purchase because last time we talked you said that you'll buy only if you are going to play them, and I am pretty damn sure that you are not going to play the game that much that you need those DLCs. They are basically for hardcore fans who need more playable content as much as they can.

Thanks bought Caster.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a place to get the StarCraft 2 wol+hots pack any cheaper than $35 on blizzard store?

Retail prices here are over the roof :/


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Can anyone suggest a place to get the StarCraft 2 wol+hots pack any cheaper than $35 on blizzard store?
> 
> Retail prices here are over the roof :/



You can get both WoL and HotS for $10 each at GameStop. Both physical and digital versions on sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 24, 2015)

007 said:


> You can get both WoL and HotS for $10 each at GameStop. Both physical and digital versions on sale.


GameStop says it requires an us address?

And is that the lowest price for both of them or shud I wait fr deals on them?


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GameStop says it requires an us address?
> 
> And is that the lowest price for both of them or shud I wait fr deals on them?


Yes, you'll have to use a US address. Recently I'm seeing people not able to purchase outside US (payment methods not getting accepted) though I've bought from them a while ago normally via PayPal. If it doesn't work, read this for alternate methods.

Yes, $10 is the lowest for each of them so far and I doubt it'll go down any further.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

Got the most expansive game  


Spoiler



caster


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2015)

All Stars Bundle

- - - Updated - - -

Free *mujucru.itch.io/muju-juju


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2015)

got it last night,  thanks to Gameranand


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> got it last night,  thanks to Gameranand



You are welcome.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Got it.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2015)

got RE 5 from steam store for $6.80, as its required to play GOLD Edition DLC. DLC is more costly than game itself


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> got RE 5 from steam store for $6.80, as its required to play GOLD Edition DLC. DLC is more costly than game itself



You should have waited and to get on sale on GMG. That way it would had been cheaper than this.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> You should have waited and to get on sale on GMG. That way it would had been cheaper than this.



I thought this price for a $20 game is best


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> I thought this price for a $20 game is best



Lowest price so far is $3.95 according to ITAD. You can use this site bro in future for double checking historic lowest, current lowest, bundled or not etc.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you bond , i'll double check everything now.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 27, 2015)

Historical lowest of resident evil franchise pack contains resident evil 4,5,6 is 1NZ$ ($0.76) 2 days back. Unfortunately, I don't get the deal because I saw the deal at the 16th hour


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> I thought this price for a $20 game is best



Use Enhanced Steam Extension in Web Browser for lowest price as well without checking the site.

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Historical lowest of resident evil franchise pack contains resident evil 4,5,6 is 1NZ$ ($0.76) 2 days back. Unfortunately, I don't get the deal because I saw the deal at the 16th hour



It was a price error my friend not lowest price.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2015)

Soul Gambler: Dark Arts Edition (with artbook and soundtrack) FREE!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Soul Gambler: Dark Arts Edition (with artbook and soundtrack) FREE!



Did you managed to get Steam key ??


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Did you managed to get Steam key ??



Yeah, I got it. After 2 hours of struggle though. The site seems to be responding atm. Get it before the reddit hug resumes.


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2015)

I got it but how to get steam keys ?


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> I got it but how to get steam keys ?


We are receiving heavy traffic right now, so we might be overloaded for a moment. Also, STEAM KEYS WILL BE REPLENISHED please be patient :^) / Follow @splitplay for quick updates

- - - Updated - - -

Bethesda sale at GMG. Use voucher *22SLIC-KDEALS-EXCLUS* for additional 22% discount.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 28, 2015)

Fallout classic collection 75+20% off

FalloutÂ® Classics Collection | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Bethesda titles at great discounts:

Bethesda Titles

Feral Mac titles:

Feral Mac Deals

Nordic titles:

Nordic Deals

Star wars Mac:

star wars mac | Search Results | Green Man Gaming

Humble store deals:

*www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/onsalethisweek/

Get spec ops the line free by buying any 2K(publisher not price) game on humble store.

 time to empty ur pockets


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2015)

If you guys buy from G2A games, use coupon "SLTV" to get 6% additional discount.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2015)

Microsoft Flight Simulator X steam edition for just $4.99. It's a must have for any air sim fan.


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2015)

Borderlands 2: Complete Edition for $9.50 with coupon *macgames5off*.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Borderlands 2: Complete Edition for $9.50 with coupon *macgames5off*.


Will this work for windows? And are the skin dlcs worth it?

I was waiting fr this....


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will this work for windows? And are the skin dlcs worth it?
> 
> I was waiting fr this....



Yes, BL2 is Steamplay so supports both PC/Mac. This package doesn't have skins (and I don't own any of the skins on Steam) but gives you 7 keys = GOTY + UVHUP2 + 5 Headhunter DLCs. The DLCs are worth and getting them with this package is much cheaper than getting them individually.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes, BL2 is Steamplay so supports both PC/Mac. This package doesn't have skins (and I don't own any of the skins on Steam) but gives you 7 keys = GOTY + UVHUP2 + 5 Headhunter DLCs. The DLCs are worth and getting them with this package is much cheaper than getting them individually.


Bought it on mobile; thanks. Currently on tour so will activate the keys once I return 

BTW, did you buy the fallout classics pack on GMG? The buy now button is disabled fr me :/


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bought it on mobile; thanks. Currently on tour so will activate the keys once I return
> 
> BTW, did you buy the fallout classics pack on GMG? The buy now button is disabled fr me :/



Cool. No, I didn't buy it. Fallout titles in GMG (all titles apparently!) are region restricted for India. Hence disabled for purchase. Only Fallout 3 and Fallout NV are supposed to be locked for India afaik.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Borderlands 2: Complete Edition for $9.50 with coupon *macgames5off*.



sadly i purchased game of the year editon......


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

007 said:


> We are receiving heavy traffic right now, so we might be overloaded for a moment. Also, STEAM KEYS WILL BE REPLENISHED please be patient :^) / Follow @splitplay for quick updates



I just got keys and now they stopped offer. Feeling lucky


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> I just got keys and now they stopped offer. Feeling lucky


 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] got me keys as well. Thanks to him for the keys as I was unable to get them.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] got me keys as well. Thanks to him for the keys as I was unable to get them.



I grabbed one more copy before they stopped giving keys. I'm sure I'll get one more key


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> I grabbed one more copy before they stopped giving keys. I'm sure I'll get one more key


I didn't get the keys :/


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I didn't get the keys :/



OK When I'll get it , Will give you.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> OK When I'll get it , Will give you.


That wud be awesome thanks


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)

Mechanic Escape free on indiegala 

*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

snap said:


> Mechanic Escape free on indiegala
> 
> *www.indiegala.com/store



Gratitude


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

snap said:


> Mechanic Escape free on indiegala
> 
> *www.indiegala.com/store



Got 3 

- - - Updated - - -

Now get *Commando Jack* on same website.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

^^ Haha...Whats the point in getting 3 ?? You are going to use only one anyway. About commando Jack...man thats old news. Got it long long ago.


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)

^^ Maybe he want to giveaway to ppl who didn't get it


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Haha...Whats the point in getting 3 ?? You are going to use only one anyway. About commando Jack...man thats old news. Got it long long ago.



Giveaway to friends


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Giveaway to friends



Thought so.


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think it was on sale sometime back as well. Another 9rs game with cards - Defy Gravity Extended


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anybody still willing to giveaway keys for soul gambler, please add me on steam.

Steam name: aniketdawn


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody still willing to giveaway keys for soul gambler, please add me on steam.
> 
> Steam name: aniketdawn



Yes I got one, forgot to PM you.  I'll add you message you the key as soon as I reach home. I'm in office right now.

- - - Updated - - -

request sent


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> Yes I got one, forgot to PM you.  I'll add you message you the key as soon as I reach home. I'm in office right now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> request sent


Thanks. Will accept once I return home from office too


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2015)

Humble Indie Bundle 14 is out.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 14 is out.



how does it work ? i mean how much i have to pay for those 6 games. I never bought humble bundle.


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> how does it work ? i mean how much i have to pay for those 6 games. I never bought humble bundle.


There are tiers in each humble bundle. In this bundle, if you pay a minimum of $1 you get Pixel Piracy and the other two games (low tier you can call it). If you BTA (beat the average) whatever that is shown right now, you get all the 3 games from BTA tier + games from $1 tier. If you pay $10 you get that + BTA + low tier games, all for $10. And so on, hope you get what I'm saying. Every main monthly bundle runs for two weeks time and bonus games are added to BTA tier in the second week. If you BTA now, you get the bonus games automatically added to your humble account in the second week. Let's say if you buy only the $1 tier now but current avg was $5.25 at that point of time, you get only the first 3 games of $1 tier but your order's BTA price gets locked to 5.25. You can anytime top up your order by 4.25 to get BTA content, even next week after the bonuses are revealed and even if the average changes. And the best part is, humble bundles operate for charity and using the custom slider you can split your money between developers, charity and tip humble folks as you wish!


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

007 said:


> There are tiers in each humble bundle. In this bundle, if you pay a minimum of $1 you get Pixel Piracy and the other two games (low tier you can call it). If you BTA (beat the average) whatever that is shown right now, you get all the 3 games from BTA tier + games from $1 tier. If you pay $10 you get that + BTA + low tier games, all for $10. And so on, hope you get what I'm saying. Every main monthly bundle runs for two weeks time and bonus games are added to BTA tier in the second week. If you BTA now, you get the bonus games automatically added to your humble account in the second week. Let's say if you buy only the $1 tier now but current avg was $5.25 at that point of time, you get only the first 3 games of $1 tier but your order's BTA price gets locked to 5.25. You can anytime top up your order by 4.25 to get BTA content, even next week after the bonuses are revealed and even if the average changes. And the best part is, humble bundles operate for charity and using the custom slider you can split your money between developers, charity and tip humble folks as you wish!



thank you ! 'll get it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> thank you ! 'll get it.


This bundle ain't that good I think :/


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2015)

Not a "must have" bundle at all. The must have bundle comes every 2-3 months or so


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking for GTA 5 deals, anyone knows where i can get it cheaper


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Looking for GTA 5 deals, anyone knows where i can get it cheaper


Cheapest now is still not cheap enuf


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Cheapest now is still not cheap enuf



True PC version for 2.5K is too much


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This bundle ain't that good I think :/



yeah only one is looking good. I'll save money for something better


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> True PC version for 2.5K is too much


U can get arkham knight and the wild hunt for 1 GTA V for only 500 more


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah only one is looking good. I'll save money for something better


Even the bta fr this at $6 is too much.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> U can get arkham knight and the *wild hunt* for 1 GTA V for only 500 more



how so; wild hunt ? its $53.99 on steam. Is there any sale/discount ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> how so; wild hunt ? its $53.99 on steam. Is there any sale/discount ?


Flipkart or gamestheshop : inr 1499 for both games I mentioned.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Flipkart or gamestheshop : inr 1499 for both games I mentioned.



Can it be activated on steam ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> Can it be activated on steam ?


Gog most prolly. For steam keys at that discount (I.e 60%) you have to wait for a year at least.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
The HB Bundle is very worth for you because it contains Torchlight 2 which is a really good game. That game alone is worth the price and with that you are also getting one of the best Horror games wiz Outlast. Other Indie games are also good but I would recommend this bundle to you for these 2 games. Also for you even the $10 bundle is worth it as you don't own Shadow Warrior which is a really good game and its lowest is $5 so...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
> The HB Bundle is very worth for you because it contains Torchlight 2 which is a really good game. That game alone is worth the price and with that you are also getting one of the best Horror games wiz Outlast. Other Indie games are also good but I would recommend this bundle to you for these 2 games. Also for you even the $10 bundle is worth it as you don't own Shadow Warrior which is a really good game and its lowest is $5 so...


Maybe for one who dsnt have any of the games then its good. But considering we have most of them, its worthless.


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Maybe for one who dsnt have any of the games then its good. But considering we have most of them, its worthless.



Had only Pixel Piracy, so I beat the average for TL2 and Outlast. 3 more games expected next week.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Had only Pixel Piracy, so I beat the average for TL2 and Outlast. 3 more games expected next week.


Mr bond... Save for ur PC instead of hoarding on games 

Else u will own the steam store one day but no hardware to play it on


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Looking for GTA 5 deals, anyone knows where i can get it cheaper



The cheapest was $30 as mentioned in this post, if you are ok with R* Social Club key (not Steam). I did not check if the voucher is still valid or not, but GMG vouchers (20%, 22%, 25% off) keep coming up often.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Maybe for one who dsnt have any of the games then its good. But considering we have most of them, its worthless.



I bought BTA for Outlast.


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mr bond... Save for ur PC instead of hoarding on games
> 
> Else u will own the steam store one day but no hardware to play it on



 can't agree more. TBH, that nightmare crossed my mind today morning when my expense manager showed for the month of March "Games - ₹1557.00 (-58% from previous month)". I have cut down and will further do but c'mon its HIB  can't get good indies cheaper elsewhere!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I bought BTA for Outlast.


We can talk about tl2 then  since u already have it....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We can talk about tl2 then  since u already have it....



Sorry, gifted that game. Game was in high demand among friends.


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 1, 2015)

007 said:


> The cheapest was $30 as mentioned in this post, if you are ok with R* Social Club key (not Steam). I did not check if the voucher is still valid or not, but GMG vouchers (20%, 22%, 25% off) keep coming up often.



Thanks, but it will take me ages to download this monstrosity.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]
> The HB Bundle is very worth for you because it contains Torchlight 2 which is a really good game. That game alone is worth the price and with that you are also getting one of the best Horror games wiz Outlast. Other Indie games are also good but I would recommend this bundle to you for these 2 games. Also for you even the $10 bundle is worth it as you don't own Shadow Warrior which is a really good game and its lowest is $5 so...



yes I don't have any of those games on steam. TL2 & Outlast are good indeed. So if I buy bundle for these 2 will cost be ok ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> yes I don't have any of those games on steam. TL2 & Outlast are good indeed. So if I buy bundle for these 2 will cost be ok ?


Yes. And hope that the three games to be added are good too!


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

Now I'm thinking of getting $10 bundle. Shadow warrior is cool


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> Now I'm thinking of getting $10 bundle. Shadow warrior is cool


Ow yes it is. Already have the deluxe edition.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

Then I'll buy bundle tonight for $10

- - - Updated - - -

one more thing, website saying that i'll need to pay $1 more for steam, but in checkout section there is no such option ! If I buy it for $10, will I be able to activate it on steam?


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> one more thing, website saying that i'll need to pay $1 more for steam, but in checkout section there is no such option ! If I buy it for $10, will I be able to activate it on steam?


Yes. You will get Steam keys of all the games. Check, there is custom amount option. That $1 warning is because the website allows you to pay even < $1, in which case you only get DRM-free downloads of the 3 low tier games - Pixel, Unepic and splatter. No Steam keys will be issued for these 3 games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes. You will get Steam keys of all the games. That $1 warning is because the website allows you to pay even < $1, in which case you only get DRM-free downloads of the 3 low tier games - Pixel, Unepic and splatter. No Steam keys will be issued for these 3 games.



I see. Thank you !


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2015)

I will probably buy $1 tier from humble bundle I'm not interested in BTA games because i already own TL2 and I can't play outlast because it is FPS


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh my what have I done...what have I done. I just wasted $10 from [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] wallet. God please forgive me.   In other news, [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] won't regret this decision of buying $10 bundle for sure.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh my what have I done...what have I done. I just wasted $10 from [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] wallet. God please forgive me.   In other news, [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] won't regret this decision of buying $10 bundle for sure.



How did you wasted $10 from Alok's wallet did you buy it for him?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> How did you wasted $10 from Alok's wallet did you buy it for him?



No I personally asked him to buy the Bundle and he did. That was a sarcasm buddy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

HB is always good regardless of the games. Coz it goes to charity... 

I always set 90% of my amount to go to charity and rest divided into devs and HB itself.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No I personally asked him to buy the Bundle and he did. That was a sarcasm buddy.



nice to see you enjoying the party  
I'm yet to reach home to order it.

- - - Updated - - -

btw I'll get it, thought I have already finished TL2 & Outlast but I want my legit version.


----------



## 007 (Apr 1, 2015)

45% to Devs
45% to Charity
10% as Humble tip


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just found that I had none of the games except shadow warrior. So got bta


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2015)

Shadows on the Vatican Act I: Greed free steam key


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2015)

Anybody donating the new humble bundle/torchlight II ?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

My brother looking for some third person shooter games. Anyone can help?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> My brother looking for some third person shooter games. Anyone can help?



See TDF Game Suggestion thread.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> See TDF Game Suggestion thread.



I checked that but i forgot to mention he is looking for a bundled game which he can get for cheap


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I checked that but i forgot to mention he is looking for a bundled game which he can get for cheap



*www.indiegala.com/store/product/alan-wake-collectors-edition/13535


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store/product/alan-wake-collectors-edition/13535



too costly ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I checked that but i forgot to mention he is looking for a bundled game which he can get for cheap


Has he played Max Payne Series?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I checked that but i forgot to mention he is looking for a bundled game which he can get for cheap


What sub genre in the tps genre?

If stealth: splinter cell series: 1 to 4 comes in a bundle on fk which is very cheap. And of course blacklist (best in the series so far)

hitman series : very cheap bundle on fk

Action: Max Payne trilogy : was on sale on GMG a few days back. Again very cheap. Wait fr it.

Tomb raider series : comes in sale very cheap for all the games (up to 85% off on GMG)

Fantasy : Prince of Persia (not shooter but third person)
Comes in cheap bundle in fk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> My brother looking for some third person shooter games. Anyone can help?


I'm also looking for good third person shooters. I wish call of duty and battlefield has 3rd person modes. Try spec ops the line it is a 3rd person shooter comparable to call of duty


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I'm also looking for good third person shooters. I wish call of duty and battlefield has 3rd person modes. Try spec ops the line it is a 3rd person shooter comparable to call of duty



Sniper Elite ,ghost recon future soldier, gears of war


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> Sniper Elite ,ghost recon future soldier, gears of war


GOW series is console centric. Sadly only the first part was ported to PC :/


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GOW series is console centric. Sadly only the first part was ported to PC :/



at least we can play one of those


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> at least we can play one of those


The worst one that too :/


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

GOG gives all STALKER owners a free DRM-free copy - PC Gamer


----------



## iittopper (Apr 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The worst one that too :/



no man its the best in the series . Only the Pc port was horrible . The game was just a way to start GFWL service .


Also TPS game that i like and would recommend - Binary Domain ( people say its GOW clone but i found it much better) , Tom clancy Future Soldier ,Tomb raider , hitman series , Max payne 3. If you want combination of TPS and FPS play Deus ex HR


----------



## 007 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> GOG gives all STALKER owners a free DRM-free copy - PC Gamer


Only Gamespy keys and Starforce keys to be precise. Steam keys cannot be claimed for a DRM free copy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Only Gamespy keys and Starforce keys to be precise. Steam keys cannot be claimed for a DRM free copy.


Already HV stalker series on gog :/


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Only Gamespy keys and Starforce keys to be precise. Steam keys cannot be claimed for a DRM free copy.



Well I just claimed using my steam key


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2015)

If only we could read the future. I wud have purchased the trilogy on steam!


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 2, 2015)

Not really a deal but a good news nonetheless. If you have a GFWL version of Dirt3 , you can use the code to activate the dirt3 on steam.
Great work by codemasters even though it took them years. Hated games for windows...


----------



## 007 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> Well I just claimed using my steam key



Hmm, idk how that worked lucky you. I own 3 of the games from that list and none of the Steam keys worked for me. Moreover, here is the excerpt from the FAQ:



> *Which game keys can you reclaim?*
> Editions sold worldwide:
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (GameSpy)
> ...


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

I only have Clear Sky and reclaimed it on gog already.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2015)

You can claim STALKER steam key on gog. All you have to activate the steam key in steam first then steam gives you another CD key Copy this key on GOG you'll get the GOG version


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> You can claim STALKER steam key on gog. All you have to activate the steam key in steam first then steam gives you another CD key Copy this key on GOG you'll get the GOG version



yeah thats what I did.


----------



## 007 (Apr 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> You can claim STALKER steam key on gog. All you have to activate the steam key in steam first then steam gives you another CD key Copy this key on GOG you'll get the GOG version


Thank you for the clarification [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]. 

Steam provided me CD key for Clear Sky but not for Shadow of Chernobyl. I had not installed these games. Tip to get the CD key without installing - start download, pause, right click on game --> View CD key. Redeem on GOG. Added Clear Sky successfully.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2015)

Clear Sky I was able to redeem but key for Chernobyl is not working with GOG that I can confirm.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Alok said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store/product/alan-wake-collectors-edition/13535



Thanks man. He got it.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Has he played Max Payne Series?



MP series done.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> What sub genre in the tps genre?
> 
> If stealth: splinter cell series: 1 to 4 comes in a bundle on fk which is very cheap. And of course blacklist (best in the series so far)
> 
> ...



He hasn't played hitman series but rest all are done. So I will tell him to check out Hitman series.

- - - Updated - - -

And apart from that GOW series is also on the list to be played. Thanks all for the valuable input.


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Thanks man. He got it.



very nice. he is going to love this game


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2015)

Super Combos - Nuuvem

Crazy deal for FEAR bundle if anyone interested.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Super Combos - Nuuvem
> 
> Crazy deal for FEAR bundle if anyone interested.



some one help me buy this...........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> some one help me buy this...........



I guess I did.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I guess I did.



didn't work....


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2015)

Got em as part of Humble WB Bundle BTA tier


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Got em as part of Humble WB Bundle BTA tier



there is that??


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> there is that??


Was. November 5–19, 2013. BTA was just $4 or around that those days.  And then comes the 3rd tier, 4th tier concept to boost the average. 

Still dreaming for that Humble Bethesda Bundle  and Humble Origin Bundle 2 with BF4, Titanfall, Sims 4, ME3 in $1 tier and BF4 premium, ME3 all DLCs in BTA tier for < $5. 

_Says to himself  : who am I kidding, its EA.  **goes back to work**_


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Was. November 5–19, 2013. BTA was just $4 or around that those days.  And then comes the 3rd tier, 4th tier concept to boost the average.
> 
> Still dreaming for that Humble Bethesda Bundle  and Humble Origin Bundle 2 with BF4, Titanfall, Sims 4, ME3 in $1 tier and BF4 premium, ME3 all DLCs in BTA tier for < $5.
> 
> _Says to himself  : who am I kidding, its EA.  **goes back to work**_



Bethesda bundle would be awesome
Elder scrolls bundle + dishonored + Fallout


----------



## 007 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Bethesda bundle would be awesome
> Elder scrolls bundle + dishonored + Fallout


Living up to your name, eh bro?  yes, that would be a great bundle indeed!


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 3, 2015)

Indiegala Friday Special Easter Bundle of 12 steam games for $2.99


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Alok said:


> very nice. he is going to love this game



And now the waiting start to finish the game download.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2015)

[Nuuvem] PACOTE BATMAN Combo (Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition, Batman Arkham Origins, Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate - Deluxe Edition) (R$ 19.99 / 6.44$)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [Nuuvem] PACOTE BATMAN Combo (Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition, Batman Arkham Origins, Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate - Deluxe Edition) (R$ 19.99 / 6.44$)



help me buy this my paypal is not working...........


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> help me buy this my paypal is not working...........


Ya. Even mine dsnt work on nuuvem.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

Just bought 
• F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin 
• F.E.A.R. 3 
• F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition 

NUUVEM for just *100 Rs*   thanks to Anand


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Just bought
> • F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
> • F.E.A.R. 3
> • F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition
> ...


How man? How did it work for you?


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How man? How did it work for you?



ICICI Credit Card , Paypal, Hola


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> ICICI Credit Card , Paypal, Hola


Same combination. Dsnt work fr me :/


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

Give me money . I'll buy it for you


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Give me money . I'll buy it for you


U can't. Nuuven only allows u to have one game per account

Plus its not fear that I want but in general any game from nuuvem I try it dsnt work.


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> U can't. Nuuven only allows u to have one game per account
> 
> Plus its not fear that I want but in general any game from nuuvem I try it dsnt work.



Oh I just added game to cart using hola then turned it off. After that simple paypal steps. Then activated on steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Oh I just added game to cart using hola then turned it off. After that simple paypal steps. Then activated on steam.


Fr me its like: 

I turn on hola and add games to cart. As soon as I turn hola off, the games are removed from cart.

So I add games with hola on, hit PayPal and the window comes and then I turn off hola. But then logging in to PayPal gives me an error: can't process request.

So it doesn't work for me in anyway....


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fr me its like:
> 
> I turn on hola and add games to cart. As soon as I turn hola off, the games are removed from cart.
> 
> ...



In my case it did not remove from cart.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Just bought
> • F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
> • F.E.A.R. 3
> • F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition
> ...



You are most welcome.


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 7, 2015)

Any deal going on? How do you get this?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Any deal going on? How do you get this?


The great saiyman ought to know more....  


There is a handy website called:

Isthereanydeal.com


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The great saiyman ought to know more....
> 
> 
> There is a handy website called:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Any deal going on? How do you get this?



Game Deals


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Just bought
> • F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
> • F.E.A.R. 3
> • F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition
> ...


Separate keys or single key for all? I already have F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition in my library.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2015)

Save 66% on South Parkâ„¢: The Stick of Truthâ„¢ on Steam

 GOG: 80% off on Witcher series


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Separate keys or single key for all? I already have F.E.A.R - Ultimate Shooter Edition in my library.



3 separate keys.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Save 66% on South Parkâ„¢: The Stick of Truthâ„¢ on Steam
> 
> GOG: 80% off on Witcher series



got Stick of Truth


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

Alok said:


> 3 separate keys.


If the deal is still on, can you get it for me too at 100 Rs? 
I'll pay you the amount when you give confirmation about receiving the keys.


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If the deal is still on, can you get it for me too at 100 Rs?



I just helped gagan_kumar to get. Yeah deal is still up.

- - - Updated - - -

Batman games are 75% off right now.
Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2015)

Guild Wars 2 Digital Heroic ($10 / -75%), Guild Wars 2 Digital Deluxe ($15 / -75%)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2015)

[Humble Store] Rockstar Weekend Sale: Grand Theft Auto IV (-80%) Max Payne 3 (-75%) Grand Theft Auto Complete (-80%) L.A. Noire Complete (-80%) Grand Theft Auto Trilogy (-80%) Bully (-80%) Manhunt (-80%) Max Payne 1 / 2 (-80%) Vice City (-80%) San An

*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/324zpn/steam_daily_deal_goat_simulator_66_off_339/

[GOG] Enter the Ubiverse sale - 60-75% off on titles such as Rayman, Heroes of Might and Magic, Beyond Good and Evil, Prince of Persia, Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, Far Cry, Rainbow Six and more! | Sale ends April 14th @ 3:59 AM GMT : GameDeals


----------



## 007 (Apr 11, 2015)

Battlepaths Steam key FREE!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Battlepaths Steam key FREE!



arigato...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Battlepaths Steam key FREE!



Gratitude.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 14, 2015)

Civilization V (Complete Edition) Rs. 199 in Flipkart
Grab it asap
Sid Meier's Civilization V ( The Complete Edition )

BTW it includes all the DLCs and expansion packs right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Civilization V (Complete Edition) Rs. 199 in Flipkart
> Grab it asap
> Sid Meier's Civilization V ( The Complete Edition )


Wth! I got it fr 600 :/ ;(


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

^^ It was at the same price a month back or so too.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2015)

PES 2015 for 199 at Flipkart


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Civ 5 complete is cheaper than civ 5 goty. Hell even BNW is costlier than complete. ROFL!

Fk gone crazy


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2015)

Formula 1 2014 for 399
Company Of Heroes 2 : Ardennes Assault for 349


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

Flipkart is trying hard to get customers back?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Want to pick up F1 :X


Allu Azad said:


> Flipkart is trying hard to get customers back?



IMO no. They are closing their gaming DVD section AFAIK.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Flipkart is trying hard to get customers back?


Nah. Wsretail is supposedly leaving the video game business. So I guess this is their clearance sale as mentioned on the game pages at the moment. Hence such big discounts.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice. Maybe I could pickup one or two.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Flipkart is trying hard to get customers back?


No need to try hard anymore! 
Flipkart Pulls Out of Airtel Zero After Net Neutrality Protests | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

007 said:


> No need to try hard anymore!
> Flipkart Pulls Out of Airtel Zero After Net Neutrality Protests | NDTV Gadgets



Heard that. But they lost some customers that may not return.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Also, Humble Indie Bundle 14 ends today. Pick it up soon!


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 14, 2015)

Got pes and f1
Questions 
Will these games connect to my steam account ??
And I have never played and civilization game before as I am not in to strategy so shall I pick it up too?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Got pes and f1
> Questions
> Will these games connect to my steam account ??
> And I have never played and civilization game before as I am not in to strategy so shall I pick it up too?



No they dont have any connection to steam.
No dont pick it coz you will get bored.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No they dont have any connection to steam.
> No dont pick it coz you will get bored.


They do have connection to steam.
And no you won't get bored.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

O I see. Didnt know that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No they dont have any connection to steam.
> No dont pick it coz you will get bored.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> They do have connection to steam.
> And no you won't get bored.





Piyush said:


> O I see. Didnt know that.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

At least someone here knows sarcasm


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> At least someone here knows sarcasm


Smart answer  to save yourself...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Smart answer  to save yourself...



Behold the savior of Internet!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys don Bradman cricket 14 for 199 only . that too limited edition with controller . order ASAP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Guys don Bradman cricket 14 for 199 only . that too limited edition with controller . order ASAP


HOLY Crap!  Now I think I overpaid ~360 Rs when I bought it on last sale.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thief 2014 is also 199... This is great


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Guys don Bradman cricket 14 for 199 only . that too limited edition with controller . order ASAP



Where?


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2015)

Brave New World for 99


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Where?


Flipkart clearance sell


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HOLY Crap!  Now I think I overpaid ~360 Rs when I bought it on last sale.



Lulz I paid 800 for it an still don't regret my decision. Game is worth it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Thief 2014 is also 199... This is great



Region locked for India.


gameranand said:


> Lulz I paid 800 for it an still don't regret my decision. Game is worth it.


I haven't played it yet. That free controller is worth 250-300 alone.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HOLY Crap!  Now I think I overpaid ~360 Rs when I bought it on last sale.


Is it really that great?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Flipkart clearance sell



oh thanks. Ordered PES, Civilization, Thief and DonBradman.


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham for 99.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordered Civilization 5 complete and Thief.
Are the Thief DLCs worth it?

Edit: Crap! WS Retail's stock of Civilisation 5 was over the moment I proceeded for payment. -_-

Edit 2: Back in stock again.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ordered Civilization 5 complete and Thief.
> Are the Thief DLCs worth it?


Bank heist and forsaken challenge map only. Rest all u can achieve in game.


----------



## Coolone (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordered Don Bradman Cricket 14 and Thief.
Thanks guys.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 14, 2015)

bradman cricket is out of stock now, the rest are still there
ordered civ 5 finally, been wanting to play that game for a long time


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Holy.... I just said during the last HIB that next should be Bethesda or Origin 2 bundle and here it is!

Humble Origin Bundle 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Holy.... I just said during the last HIB that next should be Bethesda or Origin 2 bundle and here it is!
> 
> Humble Origin Bundle 2



Not as exciting as Origin bundle 1, Garden warfare and ME2 is probably the only thing thats good in it .. DA : O was already free 
If they add BF4 to this, id instabuy this though lel
They are waiting for the average price to go up before revealing what games they have in store..


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Not as exciting as Origin bundle 1, Garden warfare and ME2 is probably the only thing thats good in it .. DA : O was already free
> If they add BF4 to this, id instabuy this though lel
> They are waiting for the average price to go up before revealing what games they have in store..



If only they had ME3, I would have been willing to pay upto 20USD for it.  I have 1 and 2 on steam and there is no way of getting mass effect 3 for me as there seems to be no physical copies in the market and Origin India won't accept Entropay or Debit cards.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> If only they had ME3, I would have been willing to pay upto 20USD for it.  I have 1 and 2 on steam and there is no way of getting mass effect 3 for me as there seems to be no physical copies in the market and Origin India won't accept Entropay or Debit cards.


I dunno if its only me or not,but I get all sceptical when thinking about buying a game on origin. Steam and gog are my best liked online platforms/services and I don't have tot think twice before buying anything from them.

Anyhow, I have none of the games in this humble bundle ( except peggle ). So would you still recommend me getting it?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

Bought BTA pack. 

Already had Command & Conquer, Dragon Age and Bejeweled on Origin. Too bad they have given me a single key for all, only if they had given separate keys then that would be awesome. Basically bought for DA2 and ME2, as most probably they would add ME1 as well in next turn.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Steam Community :: shadow so I made a new profile for TDF lost my earlier one  and haven't bought anything yet so I can't add anyone so I am requesting to add me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

Got bta. Hope they add one or all of me,me3,ds,ds3 :/

The good part though is that you get both origin and steam keys for the games  (steam keys for the major games)


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I dunno if its only me or not,but I get all sceptical when thinking about buying a game on origin. Steam and gog are my best liked online platforms/services and I don't have tot think twice before buying anything from them.
> 
> Anyhow, I have none of the games in this humble bundle ( except peggle ). So would you still recommend me getting it?



Yes, I can vouch for humble bundle. Their payment system is different and the games are worth a lot more. Also, you get steam keys for mot of those games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> Yes, I can vouch for humble bundle. Their payment system is different and the games are worth a lot more. Also, you get steam keys for mot of those games.


I don't have any problem with HB. Bought loads of games there. I mean the platform. E.g origin.

Why? E.g u get mass effect 2 in this HB. Now try to get all the dlc for me2 and u end up paying 5 times the price of base game. Same scenario in steam or gog : all dlcs listed and they go on sale when u can get them no sweat.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2015)

[Humble Store] Rogue-Like Midweek Sale: Rogue Legacy (-67%) Binding Of Isaac + Wrath Of The Lamb (-75%) Risk Of Rain (-72%) FTL (-75%) Sunless Sea (-19%) Legend Of Dungeon (-80%) Tiny Keep (-75%) Runers (-50%) Sword Of The Stars: The Pit (-66%) Road


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 15, 2015)

I missed that clearance. >.>


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> I missed that clearance. >.>


Chill. you didn't miss much...


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Chill. you didn't miss much...



There were a lot which I thought of buying I think. It's okay.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 15, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> There were a lot which I thought of buying I think. It's okay.



well no AAA titles were on sale , so its ok .......


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

Would you believe origin. Adding HB origin bundle, now I have two entries of peggle and bejeweled 3 in my account. ROFL....


----------



## Skud (Apr 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Would you believe origin. Adding HB origin bundle, now I have two entries of peggle and bejeweled 3 in my account. ROFL....



I already have 2 entries for peggle, think this bundle would make it 3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> I already have 2 entries for peggle, think this bundle would make it 3


The worst thing is that you will get a seperate key only after adding the product to you account.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The worst thing is that you will get a seperate key only after adding the product to you account.



yup they should have provided single key for each game so that we can giveaway duplicate ones.........


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

[Humble Store] Virtua Tennis 4 (£2.99 / -80%) - Soon To Be Removed From Steam : GameDeals

Virtual Tennis 4 final sale


----------



## Coolone (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys, where are you buying GTA5 from? I pre-ordered it from Flipkart but now I am not sure, I read somewhere that retail GTA5 keys are Rockstar Social Club keys. Can I play with my steam friends if I get a Rockstar Social Club key? Can anyone please confirm?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

^^ Yeah they are Rockstar Social keys but the multiplayer is common(as they are on R* servers). You will be able to play with Steam friends fine IMO.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [Humble Store] Virtua Tennis 4 (£2.99 / -80%) - Soon To Be Removed From Steam : GameDeals
> 
> Virtual Tennis 4 final sale



what do you mean game will be removed?? 

if it will be removed from library why will one buy it??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what do you mean game will be removed??
> 
> if it will be removed from library why will one buy it??


Only removed from store I guess. Like metro last light. All that own the game will continue to have it in their library though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only removed from store I guess. Like metro last light. All that own the game will continue to have it in their library though



also is there any specific purpose of buying this game??? there is no online service, no steam achievements , no trading cards.......

- - - Updated - - -

and to top it off when gfwl shuts down completely we wont even be able to play single  player......


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> also is there any specific purpose of buying this game??? there is no online service, no steam achievements , no trading cards.......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and to top it off when gfwl shuts down completely we wont even be able to play single  player......


Well for lovers of tennis? And gfwl is already down.They will just port it to a steam edition like red faction guirrella I guess.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2015)

Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) for 799/-


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) for 799/-



do we get steam key??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> do we get steam key??


Nope. Uplay only. Though you can multiplayer with steam frnds no sweat. I own it and have tried it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Far Cry 4 (Limited Edition) for 799/-



800 INR for Uplay...I'll rather pay 900 INR for steam copy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 800 INR for Uplay...I'll rather pay 900 INR for steam copy.



this....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> this....


Steam or no steam. You still have to go through uplay anyway. The only difference fr steam version is hour logging,dlc and single library.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2015)

Its 1399 now  I missed it


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 800 INR for Uplay...I'll rather pay 900 INR for steam copy.



Where it is available for 900 INR on steam?


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Where it is available for 900 INR on steam?



I think he means during Steam sales when it hits 75% off.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 16, 2015)

It will probably take about 2 years for that to happen.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> It will probably take about 2 years for that to happen.


   true that


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2015)

Skud said:


> I already have 2 entries for peggle, think this bundle would make it 3




It actually happened:-

*i.imgur.com/zR6GxBr.jpg


3 ways to play Peggle


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Skud said:


> It actually happened:-
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zR6GxBr.jpg
> 
> ...


Ha ha ROFL....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> It will probably take about 2 years for that to happen.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> true that



Most probably it will happen this summer and Winter for sure. Ubi games always comes at 75% around a year later their release.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2015)

Fractured Space free on Steam to grab until Monday. Get now and keep it forever. 
Save 25% on Fractured Space on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Fractured Space free on Steam to grab until Monday. Get now and keep it forever.
> Save 25% on Fractured Space on Steam


Thanks. Got it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Fractured Space free on Steam to grab until Monday. Get now and keep it forever.
> Save 25% on Fractured Space on Steam



arigato....


----------



## Coolone (Apr 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Yeah they are Rockstar Social keys but the multiplayer is common(as they are on R* servers). You will be able to play with Steam friends fine IMO.



Thanks for the reply. Guess won't be cancelling my order from flipkart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2015)

Thief has got RU/CIS Keys and includes Bank Heist DLC.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thief has got RU/CIS Keys and includes Bank Heist DLC.


Nice.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 17, 2015)

Any good deal on Gta 5 for pc? I am going to buy Steam version. Good deal?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

[Steam] Fractured Space (free/100% off) until monday at 10am pacific : GameDeals

[HumbleWeekly] Strategy 2 Bundle | (PWYW/$1) Frozen Synapse Prime, Shattered Planet, Skulls of the Shogun | (BTA) Castle Storm, Bloodsports.TV | ($12) Endless Space Emperor Edition : GameDeals


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

got tier 1


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Any good deal on Gta 5 for pc? I am going to buy Steam version. Good deal?


Nope. Only available for $39.99 on Steam for Indian users.


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hitman: Absolution - Elite Edition for $4.35


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Hitman: Absolution - Elite Edition for $4.35


ain't it was available for lower price?


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ain't it was available for lower price?



I think elite edition was available for $4 once on the ubi store. Other than that, I couldn't find a cheaper deal except the base edition landing in $1 Humble Bundle.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Nope. Only available for $39.99 on Steam for Indian users.



How soon can we expect a sale ??


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Nope. Only available for $39.99 on Steam for Indian users.



Thanks but got 1 deal with some seller for 1850.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2015)

^^ Cross region gifting/keys *may* not work for GTA V in India.

[Humble Store] RPG Weekend Sale: Witcher 2 (-75%) Wasteland 2 (-50%) Darksiders (-80%) Darksiders 2 (-75%) Van Helsing II Complete (-66%) Van Helsing Complete Pack (-66%) Grim Dawn (-40%) Oceanhorn (-25%) Divinity Origin Sin (-33%) Witcher Enhanced (


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

007 said:


> I think elite edition was available for $4 once on the ubi store. Other than that, I couldn't find a cheaper deal except the base edition landing in $1 Humble Bundle.



I am still holding for GTA 5 sale


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am still holding for GTA 5 sale



hold tight, even more, I'm afraid it may slip


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am still holding for GTA 5 sale


Don't hold worth every penny. GTA Online is huge and beautiful.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] even after the purchase I won't be able to download it so I am waiting to go back to college to get the proper Internet speed to download the game.


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2015)

Out There Somewhere for $0.19 (with cards)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2015)

007 said:


> I think elite edition was available for $4 once on the ubi store. Other than that, I couldn't find a cheaper deal except the base edition landing in $1 Humble Bundle.


Square enix store  nt ubi.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

007 said:


> Out There Somewhere for $0.19 (with cards)



Too pricey and game is not that good anyway. 
Waveform was a worthy investment, game is also kinda good.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 21, 2015)

EA Korea's Facebook has an image that spoils what the additions are in the Origin Bundle 2

*i.imgur.com/BuOWXE3.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

^ I was hoping they had ME Trilogy complete with DLCs in that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I was hoping they had ME Trilogy complete with DLCs in that.



You forgot one word. EA


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2015)

HB, Give us our bethesda bundle you squares


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> HB, Give us our bethesda bundle you squares



Won't happen. Bethesda are not like that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/33d7x1/bundle_stars_trinity_2_bundle_pay_249_for_postal/

[Steam] Alan Wake Franchise - ?7.39 (-80%). Individual titles on sale - Alan Wake: ?5.59 | Extras DLC: ?1.99 | American Nightmare: ?1.99 : GameDeals


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

Trinity Bundle is actually good. Will buy it most probably.


*Far Cry 4 for a very good discount. 540 INR*

And 
*AC Unity for Same Price as well*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Trinity Bundle is actually good. Will buy it most probably.
> 
> 
> *Far Cry 4 for a very good discount. 540 INR*
> ...




Steam or Uplay keys?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Steam or Uplay keys?



Uplay obviously but keep in mind that on Steam the lowest price would be 900+ INR because at most it will go at $15 for 75% discount. No Ubi game have ever been more than that so you can buy it now. Also No download of data.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Uplay obviously but keep in mind that on Steam the lowest price would be 900+ INR because at most it will go at $15 for 75% discount. No Ubi game have ever been more than that so you can buy it now. Also No download of data.


I doubt I'll have the time with current backlog of games or be able to play it on my current config. 

Skipping it for now.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Uplay obviously but keep in mind that on Steam the lowest price would be 900+ INR because at most it will go at $15 for 75% discount. No Ubi game have ever been more than that so you can buy it now. Also No download of data.



thats why I bought stick of truth on steam


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I doubt I'll have the time with current backlog of games or be able to play it on my current config.
> 
> Skipping it for now.



Oh OK.



Alok said:


> thats why I bought stick of truth on steam



I am pretty damn sure that you won't get better deal for this game at any point.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> thats why I bought stick of truth on steam



South Park physical version also has steam costs ₹999 in India but it is not available in any stores


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> South Park physical version also has steam costs ₹999 in India but it is not available in any stores



i got it when it was 66% off on steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2015)

Evolve (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games 
For Rs 500


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2015)

[Steam] Weekend Deal - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - £2.49 / ?3.74 / $4.99 (75% off) | The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition - £6.79 / ?10.19 / $13.59 (75% off) | Free Weekend till Sunday | Sale ends April 27th @ 10AM PST : GameDeals

[Bundle Stars] Indie Legends Bundle - £3.19 for Steamworld Dig, Divekick, Kingdom Rush, Monaco: What's Yours is Mine, SpeedRunners, Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams, The Fall and Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition. : GameDeals


----------



## Coolone (Apr 25, 2015)

Free iBomber Defense Pacific
*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

Coolone said:


> Free iBomber Defense Pacific
> *www.indiegala.com/store



got it.  thanks .


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 25, 2015)

I need one help pl do tell if any body know that "if a PC can Run GTA-IV game then what other game having action + cars like GTA-IV can RUN on same configuration" Do give some name of the games thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> I need one help pl do tell if any body know that "if a PC can Run GTA-IV game then what other game having action + cars like GTA-IV can RUN on same configuration" Do give some name of the games thanks.


Saints Row series maybe


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> I need one help pl do tell if any body know that "if a PC can Run GTA-IV game then what other game having action + cars like GTA-IV can RUN on same configuration" Do give some name of the games thanks.



1. Saints Row 3
2. Saints Row 4
3. Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2015)

Humble origin bundle

*www.humblebundle.com/?intcmp=opm_merch_HOB2_login


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 26, 2015)

[Flipkart] Gaming Clearance Sale - Far Cry 4 Limited Edition (₹498 / 72% off), Assassin's Creed: Unity (₹498 / 72% off), F1 2014 (₹298 / 82% off), Company of Heroes 2: Ardennes Assault (₹298 / 70% off), Total War: Attila (₹599 / 40% off), The Evil Within (₹1012 / 66% off) - Physical / India only


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

Any views on Assassins Creed Unity ??
Should I buy it or not ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Any views on Assassins Creed Unity ??
> Should I buy it or not ?



It's uPlay bro and you don't like anything except steam.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> It's uPlay bro and you don't like anything except steam.



Not with their current attitude with Paid modding I don't. Already bought Far Cry 4 Ubi key for this very reason. Steam just lost a loyal customer of theirs. Now I'll try to buy everything from Third party sites even if it uses steam so that money doesn't go to them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [Flipkart] Gaming Clearance Sale - Far Cry 4 Limited Edition (₹498 / 72% off), Assassin's Creed: Unity (₹498 / 72% off), F1 2014 (₹298 / 82% off), Company of Heroes 2: Ardennes Assault (₹298 / 70% off), Total War: Attila (₹599 / 40% off), The Evil Within (₹1012 / 66% off) - Physical / India only



already stock cleared....


----------



## akkies_2000 (Apr 27, 2015)

ACU is still available.. I just bought one although I'm unlikely to play it anytime soon having finished Black Flag recently (it took me one year since Don Bradman Cricket 14 came along and took almost my entire gaming time last year)... GTAV and FC4 in line now... finally installed Windows 7 64-bit today..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 27, 2015)

far cry gone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

I might pick up AC for PC.


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

just register here and get *Anomaly Warzone Earth Steam Keys*

*gamesrepublic.com/


----------



## Shah (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> just register here and get *Anomaly Warzone Earth Steam Keys*
> 
> *gamesrepublic.com/



Thanks for sharing. It works.


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

lol I know it works. Btw its really good game we getting for free. I played this long ago on my tablet


----------



## Shah (Apr 27, 2015)

Thief 80% off on steam.

Save 80% on Thief on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol I know it works. Btw its really good game we getting for free. I played this long ago on my tablet



How do you register there. Just asks for email Address 2 times and then Country and one check-box. I did all that and it just stayed there. What the hell.


----------



## Shah (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How do you register there. Just asks for email Address 2 times and then Country and one check-box. I did all that and it just stayed there. What the hell.



Verify email and then set a username and password to your account. After that the game should be under "My Games".


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't get any stream code under my games


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How do you register there. Just asks for email Address 2 times and then Country and one check-box. I did all that and it just stayed there. What the hell.



it takes some tries to appear a button under checkbox  I got in two hrs of refresh, try again.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I didn't get any stream code under my games



There is game thumbnail , click it and then click - get the steam code


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> it takes some tries to appear a button under checkbox  I got in two hrs of refresh, try again.


No just click on the game republic button


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 27, 2015)

> Due to overwhelming interest in Games Republic birthday promotions, our web page might be experiencing momentary slowdowns. We are monitoring the situation and resolving all issues as they appear. Sorry for any inconvenience caused and thanks for your patience.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> just register here and get *Anomaly Warzone Earth Steam Keys*
> 
> *gamesrepublic.com/



i have anomaly warzone earth


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Saints Row series maybe


Thanks bro



gameranand said:


> 1. Saints Row 3
> 2. Saints Row 4
> 3. Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition


Thanks dear for giving more details. Can you give details from were to get any of these names?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> Thanks dear for giving more details. Can you give details from were to get any of these names?



Saints Row: The Third on Steam
Saints Row IV on Steam
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## 007 (Apr 28, 2015)

*gamesrepublic.com/
Free Anomaly: Korea when you register
Free Anomaly 2 on your first purchase


----------



## masterkd (Apr 28, 2015)

007 said:


> *gamesrepublic.com/
> Free Anomaly: Korea when you register
> Free Anomaly 2 on your first purchase


How to register here?


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

masterkd said:


> How to register here?



*i.imgur.com/yifIh7j.png?1

- - - Updated - - -

Btw I got two games from them. Yesterday they gave Anomaly Warzone Earth , today Anomaly Korea


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

Goddammit. I missed Anomaly Warzone due to so much traffic yesterday.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 29, 2015)

[Origin] Ultima 8 Gold Edition (FREE)

- - - Updated - - -

[Origin] Amazing Adventures The Caribbean Secret™ (FREE use Origin France to get the game)


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

Jet Gunner - Claim your FREE copy - Who's Gaming Now?!


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Jet Gunner - Claim your FREE copy - Who's Gaming Now?!



Really? this game?
*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/314250/header.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

lol but it has trading cards 

btw you must have same opinion about each NES game and some indie having graphics like vvvvvv, but it won't make 'em bad for everyone, does it ?


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2015)

Save 96% on The Hat Man: Shadow Ward on Steam for $0.19 with cards


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

007 said:


> Save 96% on The Hat Man: Shadow Ward on Steam for $0.19 with cards



3 cards...all selling for around $0.05....A loss. Game is not worth the attention at all. It will just add a count in library. Waste.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2015)

^^and the probability of getting bundled soon.


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^and the probability of getting bundled soon.



Indeed.


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 3 cards...all selling for around $0.05....A loss. Game is not worth the attention at all. It will just add a count in library. Waste.





Skud said:


> ^^and the probability of getting bundled soon.



1. Game is never going to be played, just another +1 to the count. Agreed.
2. Probably going to bundled. Agreed.

I just bought it for the badge. But wait. Here is my thesis and how I see it if we are talking numbers. 

1. Each card is being sold for $0.08 cheapest atm, so let's say it fetches you $0.05 so you get $0.15 back. So 2.50 rupees for the game is not so bad.
2. For me it is an easy badge - 5 card set
3. Even if the game is bundled, cost per game would still be in this value. The lowest bundles these days are from BStars for either $1.99 or $2.49 with 10 games being the standard count off late. So unless they do a $2 bundle with 10+ games or $2.49 bundle with 13+ games, price of each game would come to $0.20 approx.
4. Blink Bundle once upon a time used to do "trading cards bundle" with all games having trading cards. Humble $1 tiers used to be of good value which is also falling down in quality  these days (in terms of games with cards). Let's assume BStars bundle this - you will still be getting some bakwas game with no achievements + zero trading cards for a value of $0.20 (again just adding a useless +1 to your account). In that way, this one has 100% success rate.  
5. In case, if it gets bundled, you would damn not be buying that bundle FOR this particular game anyway. Just activate in a secondary account, idle the cards and be happy that you lost only 2.50 rupees.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2015)

^^There's also the possibility of getting booster packs in future, so you may actually earn some Steam wallet out of the game in future. 

I think it's better to craft the badges during sales, you get something useful out of it (eg trading cards) rather than the useless discount coupons.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 2, 2015)

[Nuuvem] LEGO Bundle: LEGO Batman, Batman 2, Batman 3, Harry Potter Years 1-4, Years 5-7, Marvel Superheroes and The LEGO Movie Videogame(R$39,99 / US$ 13,26/ -84%)


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

Oh darn...Can't really handle those boxes.


----------



## 007 (May 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh darn...Can't really handle those boxes.



Me too!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [Origin] Ultima 8 Gold Edition (FREE)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> [Origin] Amazing Adventures The Caribbean Secret™ (FREE use Origin France to get the game)



how to take 2nd one?


----------



## 007 (May 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how to take 2nd one?


Use Hola login via origin web and take it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Use Hola login via origin web and take it.


Is it safe to shop on origin using hola? E.g. buying from origin Uzbekistan for instance. Games are really cheap there.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it safe to shop on origin using hola? E.g. buying from origin Uzbekistan for instance. Games are really cheap there.



Buying I don't know about that but I did got free game. Also sometimes buying from Non-English region gives language problems. Better to stick with English regions.


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming for $38.99. GOG is currently selling for $53.99.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2015)

007 said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming for $38.99. GOG is currently selling for $53.99.


Advise to buy on retail man. Its $24 on retail  Ask anyone to beat that 

Plus free T-shirt on gts and more data savings as well!


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2015)

007 said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming for $38.99. GOG is currently selling for $53.99.



If you want a GOG hey then better to buy from Retail like Amazon or Flipkart as [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] said. Better savings and no need to download as well.


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Advise to buy on retail man. Its $24 on retail  Ask anyone to beat that
> 
> Plus free T-shirt on gts and more data savings as well!



My bad.  I overlooked the "other DRM" part in GMG and assumed it was Steam.  So no W3 steam keys can be bought is it? I've seen Witcher 2 steam keys in few sites though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2015)

007 said:


> My bad.  I overlooked the "other DRM" part in GMG and assumed it was Steam.  So no W3 steam keys can be bought is it? I've seen Witcher 2 steam keys in few sites though.


Well with the release of galaxy open beta with a lot of steam like features, I don't think that it will be that disappointing actually 

Game time tracking, achievements, multiplayer with steam!


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (May 6, 2015)

Total War Attila for 299/- on Amazon.
Buy Total War: Attila (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | SEGA Video Games - Amazon.in


----------



## 007 (May 7, 2015)

007 said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming for $38.99. GOG is currently selling for $53.99.



GMG vs CDPR..........Round 1..........FIGHT!
Green Man Gaming hits back over Witcher 3 key row - PC Gamer


----------



## kapilove77 (May 7, 2015)

Just for 299.

*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B009FZZUPQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2015)

The Witcher Weekend Deal

Witcher 1: 1.49$
Witcher 2: 2.99$


----------



## Cyberghost (May 9, 2015)

[Humble Store] Spring Sale day 1 | Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Ed (€4.99 / -75%), This War of Mine - Humble Deluxe (€9.49 / -50%), The Long Dark (€9.49 / -50%), Enslaved: OttW (€4.99 / -75%), Deadly Premonition (€2.49 / -90%), System Shock 2 (€0.89 / -90%), Endless Space Gold (€6.99 / -80%) and more


----------



## vijju6091 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks saiyangoku bought witcher and witcher 2 .. Now downloading witcher 1


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 10, 2015)

Just cause 2 digital steam key @g2a for Rs 207.26
*www.g2a.com/just-cause-global.html


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 10, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Just cause 2 digital steam key @g2a for Rs 207.26
> *www.g2a.com/just-cause-global.html


U get jc1+jc2 for slightly costlier on steam sale I guess. Don't gamble with g2a


----------



## Allu Azad (May 10, 2015)

Suddenly Union Bank master card (debit) is working in Origin.

Bought Battlefield 4 @ Rs.750.

It didn't ask for mobile number based or 3d secure verification. That's strange.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 12, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Suddenly Union Bank master card (debit) is working in Origin.
> 
> Bought Battlefield 4 @ Rs.750.
> 
> It didn't ask for mobile number based or 3d secure verification. That's strange.



even for my icici it doesn't ask anything......


----------



## Allu Azad (May 13, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> even for my icici it doesn't ask anything......



Have you tried it with Steam?

- - - Updated - - -

Is BF4 at Rs.750 not a good deal? I don't see much buyers .


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Have you tried it with Steam?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is BF4 at Rs.750 not a good deal? I don't see much buyers .


I will buy when it comes to ₹500


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Have you tried it with Steam?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is BF4 at Rs.750 not a good deal? I don't see much buyers .



yes even with steam it works flawlessly but i think there are some conversion charges.......


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2015)

Mortal kombat x @750rs in flipkart , should I buy it?


----------



## Alok (May 13, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Mortal kombat x @750rs in flipkart , should I buy it?



If you like the game, then its good deal. pretty cheap than digital version.

- - - Updated - - -

Got Deus Ex HR DC for $3.20 on GMG


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Can someone please help me buy BF4 Premium from Mexico Origin?? i tried using Hola, but it shows error after clicking pay button. 

BF4 premium is ~1200 from Mex Origin. 1999 India origin.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

If someone is willing, please respond.


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> If someone is willing, please respond.



I will try. But after 6 pm.


----------



## Gollum (May 14, 2015)

Bought Child of light for 260 rupees
*store.playstation.com/store/api/chihiro/00_09_000/container/IN/en/999/EP0001-PCSB00598_00-CHILDOFLIGHT0000/1431561333000/image?_version=00_09_000&platform=chihiro&w=225&h=225&bg_color=000000&opacity=100


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

^ It's not a post your purchase thread, it's a PC game deals thread. So be a good boy and give us the link

Saw your post in post your latest purchase thread it is a psvita version!! R u drunk?


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Bought Child of light for 260 rupees
> *store.playstation.com/store/api/chihiro/00_09_000/container/IN/en/999/EP0001-PCSB00598_00-CHILDOFLIGHT0000/1431561333000/image?_version=00_09_000&platform=chihiro&w=225&h=225&bg_color=000000&opacity=100



Steam ? I want it . Where ?


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> Steam ? I want it . Where ?


*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2226195.html


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2226195.html



no thanks


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> I will try. But after 6 pm.



Thank you. YGPM.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 14, 2015)

Insurgency for $3.74

Buy fast 
Insurgency


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Mortal kombat x @750rs in flipkart , should I buy it?



just be ready to download 30gb+ data from steam . Its not worth to buy now considering the performance issue .


----------



## arijitsinha (May 14, 2015)

[GoG] Rise of the Triad 2013 (Free between 2pm and 2:20pm GMT) : GameDeals


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Bz9gItD.png


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Awesome new games on Steam Weeklong Deals


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition    ____________(use Hola): $4.80 using HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20 on GMG

Tomb Raider GOTY        ____________: $4.80 using HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20 on GMG

Thief                           ____________: $4.80 using HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20 on GMG


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 15, 2015)

Need for Speed: Rivals @ 750 on flipkart

Tracked it for a long time and finally bought it.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2015)

Multiplayer is laggy i heard for rivals. I mean connection issues with ea server.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 15, 2015)

I intend to play SP races only. I read its good, is it not? Did not play new Most Wanted beyond couple of hours - basically wasted money on it.

Bought NFS: The Run post that - loved its SP somehow, because of variety in locations and some exciting races.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

*Alan Wake Collectors Edition + American Nightmare for   $3.99 on humblebundle store*


----------



## snap (May 17, 2015)

*www.indiegala.com/store free game "Chip" on indiegala


----------



## Allu Azad (May 17, 2015)

snap said:


> *www.indiegala.com/store free game "Chip" on indiegala



Much Gratitude.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 18, 2015)

Greenmangaming now supports Indian Rupee(₹) and also added support for Indian Debit Cards (2 step auth.). My SBI Visa DC worked  . Sadly they don't implemented regional pricing yet.

*i.imgur.com/kDFaO3Y.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (May 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Greenmangaming now supports Indian Rupee(₹) and also added support for Indian Debit Cards (2 step auth.). My SBI Visa DC worked  . Sadly they don't implemented regional pricing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tq for sharing


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Tq for sharing


Wwe 2k15 on PC wow


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Greenmangaming now supports Indian Rupee(₹) and also added support for Indian Debit Cards (2 step auth.). My SBI Visa DC worked  . Sadly they don't implemented regional pricing yet.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/kDFaO3Y.jpg



do they have regional pricing for, say, US and Mexico, like origin?? and if they do, can we make purchases using proxies like we do do with Origin??


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2015)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY     ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem
Batman Akham City GOTY           ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem
Batman Arkham Origins              ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Good to hear that SBI DC are working some where.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY     ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem
> Batman Akham City GOTY           ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem
> Batman Arkham Origins              ...........$1.66 on Nuuvem



Thanks. Use Hola and we can pay with debit card?

- - - Updated - - -

With gmg going Indian rupee mode, my credit of $1.34 is gone.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> do they have regional pricing for, say, US and Mexico, like origin?? and if they do, can we make purchases using proxies like we do do with Origin??



They have regional pricing for russia for some region locked games and rest are like indian pricing converted from USD,. If you want to purchase from another region you have to create a separate account for that region.


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Thanks. Use Hola and we can pay with debit card?



yes I used hola and paypal


----------



## snap (May 24, 2015)

*www.facebook.com/tinyBuildGames/app_185301094822359 Random tinybuild game


----------



## Alok (May 28, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly

[HumbleBundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: Relic Entertainment | 
$1 for COH2: The Western Front Armies, W4K: Dawn of War II, W4K: Dawn of War GOTY, COH Complete Edition, COH2 Soundtrack | 

BTA for COH2, COH2: The Western Front Armies US, W4k: Space Marines & More | 

$15 for COH2: Ardennes Assault


----------



## Cyberghost (May 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> [HumbleBundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: Relic Entertainment |
> $1 for COH2: The Western Front Armies, W4K: Dawn of War II, W4K: Dawn of War GOTY, COH Complete Edition, COH2 Soundtrack |
> ...



Good Bundle but not for me I already owned COH1&2


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> [HumbleBundle] Humble Weekly Bundle: Relic Entertainment |
> $1 for COH2: The Western Front Armies, W4K: Dawn of War II, W4K: Dawn of War GOTY, COH Complete Edition, COH2 Soundtrack |
> ...



thanks, bought the beat the average one.......


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 1, 2015)

Stop using the Hola VPN right now. The company behind Hola is turning your computer into a node on a botnet, and selling your network to anyone who is willing to pay. : technology


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Stop using the Hola VPN right now. The company behind Hola is turning your computer into a node on a botnet, and selling your network to anyone who is willing to pay. : technology



thanks . removed.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> thanks . removed.



never used it. Happy


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 1, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Stop using the Hola VPN right now. The company behind Hola is turning your computer into a node on a botnet, and selling your network to anyone who is willing to pay. : technology


So now how we can get those deals from origin Mexico?


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> So now how we can get those deals from origin Mexico?



get a reputated vpn


----------



## snap (Jun 2, 2015)

*www.facebook.com/playblockstorm/app_121677374624060 another free game


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 5, 2015)

Is Evolve a good deal deal at Rs.376? (Amazon)

Is it the lowest price ever for this game?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Is Evolve a good deal deal at Rs.376? (Amazon)
> 
> Is it the lowest price ever for this game?



Game is decent and somewhat unique on its own, one of my friend plays it almost regularly.
Dunno about price info though.


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Is Evolve a good deal deal at Rs.376? (Amazon)
> 
> Is it the lowest price ever for this game?



not a good game.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2015)

Any deal for GTA 4 complete edition or Blades Of Time retail ? (would prefer below Rs 300)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any deal for GTA 4 complete edition or Blades Of Time retail ? (would prefer below Rs 300)



There is a bundle on bundlestars that includes blades of time costs $3.49

Link: Run & Gun Bundle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2015)

alienempire said:


> There is a bundle on bundlestars that includes blades of time costs $3.49
> 
> Link: Run & Gun Bundle


Thanks. 
How are rest of the games in the bundle?


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 5, 2015)

Shadow of Mordor + 18 DLC 19.99$


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package â—￾ GOG.com


$5.09 for the game and all DLCs


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

[GOG.com] #DealOverload - All 600+ Summer Promo deals and bundles so far are back (24h) + Battle Realms giveaway (48h)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thanks.
> How are rest of the games in the bundle?



I like both the Operation Flashpoint games, Don't know about the rest.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 10, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com/?allstars

- - - Updated - - -

*amzn.com/B00FEOUIJ0


----------



## Alok (Jun 10, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/?allstars
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *amzn.com/B00FEOUIJ0



got HB


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 10, 2015)

Prolly the wrong sub forum, but I got gog keys for sim city 2k and stalker clear sky up for trade if anyone is interested. Ping me.

Also if anyone has a spare key for rise of the triad 2013 that was recently free on gog, well I missed it and I wonder if anyone is willing to share.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

FREE Cubetractor steam key


----------



## snap (Jun 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> FREE Cubetractor steam key



Thanks


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2015)

Its happening!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

There is a price glitch on GTA 5 it is for $17.98

*Update:* fixed


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> There is a price glitch on GTA 5 it is for $17.98
> 
> *Update:* fixed



I too saw it for $12.05 for few seconds.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 12, 2015)

Nothing useful for me yet
Pinging back in 12hrs


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2015)

any good deals on steam ???


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

abhidev said:


> any good deals on steam ???


Metro redux bundle 80% lowest till date.

Flash deals on don't starve.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

No good deals for me as for now. Metro Deal is good but I already own both the Redux Editions and Metro 2033 as well. Waiting for better deals from my wishlist.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No good deals for me as for now. Metro Deal is good but I already own both the Redux Editions and Metro 2033 as well. Waiting for better deals from my wishlist.


Lol. Don't buy games this summer. Play the ones you have!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have both Metro 2033 & Metro : LL. Is there anything new in Redux ?? worth the purchase


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> I have both Metro 2033 & Metro : LL. Is there anything new in Redux ?? worth the purchase


Well 2033 version is completely revamped. New areas in game, graphics etc. Second part is also better graphically but that's it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. Don't buy games this summer. Play the ones you have!


I'll try my best. 



avinandan012 said:


> I have both Metro 2033 & Metro : LL. Is there anything new in Redux ?? worth the purchase



Metro 2033 Redux have new mode and improved graphics and performance. Also some new features and all however Metro Last Light Redux have negligible visual upgrade and just a new mode which can be played like Metro 2033. Of you have both the last games then skip the Redux versions not much worth it really.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 12, 2015)

shall i buy left4dead 2 and mafia 2.. have not played any of them till now??
EDdit:- how is co-op population on l4d 2.. i am buying it for co-op only


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> shall i buy left4dead 2 and mafia 2.. have not played any of them till now??
> EDdit:- how is co-op population on l4d 2.. i am buying it for co-op only



Co-op of L4D2 is not very good specially for India. I have tried, if you have friends who play with you then its ok. You can make a local server and play together but relying on other servers is not such a good idea as community is not very active and pings suffer many times. So my suggestion would be to skip this game.
Mafia 2 is a really good game but its quite old now and have came to bundles multiple times. But if you want to buy the game then Yes its worth the money. Very good story and gameplay, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

You are welcome.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2015)

L4D2 is worth buying. Not sure about co-op, but it's a very nice game. I used play it a few months ago and faced no issues with servers, pings, etc.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2015)

thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anybody monitoring origin sale?

I wanted the crysis and dead space trilogy but their discounts are crap.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody monitoring origin sale?
> 
> I wanted the crysis and dead space trilogy but their discounts are crap.



Their discounts are always crap. I got them from bundles.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 13, 2015)

Great discounts on origin Mexico though
I bought bf4 on origin Mexico for ₹415 through PayPal


Spoiler



Instead of the shady Hola,  i used trial version of VyprVPN to browse


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Great discounts on origin Mexico though
> I bought bf4 on origin Mexico for ₹415 through PayPal


What VPN?


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 13, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Great discounts on origin Mexico though
> I bought bf4 on origin Mexico for ₹415 through PayPal
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man 
got the BF 4 from origin mexico using chrome ad on 
now download begins . hopefully it will done by tonight so i can start playing it from tomorrow .


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What VPN?



if you mean which vpn, he used VyprVPN


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2015)

Any deal on Premium? I already have base game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2015)

Quest Run Free Steam Key


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> thanks man
> got the BF 4 from origin mexico using chrome ad on
> now download begins . hopefully it will done by tonight so i can start playing it from tomorrow .



great. hoping to see you on the battlefield. add us. see the first page 



Allu Azad said:


> Any deal on Premium? I already have base game.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


>



Why you laughing?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

Is the StarCraft 2 battle chest at $19.98 a good buy? Current price at blizzard.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is the StarCraft 2 battle chest at $19.98 a good buy? Current price at blizzard.



What games in that ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> What games in that ??


Wol and hots


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Co-op of L4D2 is not very good specially for India. I have tried, if you have friends who play with you then its ok. You can make a local server and play together but relying on other servers is not such a good idea as community is not very active and pings suffer many times. So my suggestion would be to skip this game.
> Mafia 2 is a really good game but its quite old now and have came to bundles multiple times. But if you want to buy the game then Yes its worth the money. Very good story and gameplay, you won't be dissapointed.


I get good pings in both coop and vs mode,  around max 100


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is the StarCraft 2 battle chest at $19.98 a good buy? Current price at blizzard.



Both WoL & HotS go for $10 each during sales. I have not seen it go below than that so far. I'd say this is the right price.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wol and hots



Then its a good deal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Then its a good deal.


Alright. Getting it


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

E3 2015 Digital Ticket - Includes content for Warframe, AoEII HD, Payday 2, and more!

*www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 19, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight-$19.99(~₹1329) [Lower than Indian Price]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Batman: Arkham Knight-$19.99(~₹1329) [Lower than Indian Price]



is this site reliable?


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2015)

Get a free Steam key for Grimoire: Manastorm, with Bundle Stars - PC Gamer

if any one is interested !


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 29, 2015)

*gamechangercharity.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.event&eventID=503

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut - $1.
follow the link and make donation of at least  $1 and you will get a code for steam copy though email


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 30, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Get a free Steam key for Grimoire: Manastorm, with Bundle Stars - PC Gamer
> 
> if any one is interested !



Thanks for this one! Was debating if I should have purchased during the sale


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> *gamechangercharity.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.event&eventID=503
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut - $1.
> follow the link and make donation of at least  $1 and you will get a code for steam copy though email



is that site safe asking for all the credit card details?


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> is that site safe asking for all the credit card details?



if doubt paypal is always there.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2015)

Borderlands Humble bundle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2015)

abhidev said:


> Borderlands Humble bundle



Would've bought the pack if it had the pre-sequel too 

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Batman: Arkham Knight-$19.99(~₹1329) [Lower than Indian Price]



For such crap port, even getting the game for free is a waste of HDD space.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> if doubt paypal is always there.



i dont have paypal account thats why asking.........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

Summer sales of Funstock Digital.
Some games there are at historical low price like Ace Combat Assault Horizon, Resident Evil games (selected few) and several others as well.
Just apply the coupon *JUL-MIDWEEK-ITAD25* at checkouy page.

*FunStock Summer Sale*


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 4, 2015)

Nuuvem Summer Sale

Need a SA VPN to view all games and some games need address confirmation from paypal to complete the purchase


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nuuvem Summer Sale
> 
> Need a SA VPN to view all games and some games need address confirmation from paypal to complete the purchase



It was needed before; now you can purchase without vpn.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jul 4, 2015)

How exactly nuuvem purchase works ?
Can any one guide me .
Do I need VPN .
I have a CC which works well with steam and origin . will it work there ?
Any guide ?


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> How exactly nuuvem purchase works ?
> Can any one guide me .
> Do I need VPN .
> I have a CC which works well with steam and origin . will it work there ?
> Any guide ?



you will have to use paypal . and you need to create a brazil account using vpn and after your account is created no vpn is needed further. Just add to cart and pay using paypal. (Website is upgraded and let outsiders purchase now, I checked myself)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

Alok said:


> you will have to use paypal . and you need to create a brazil account using vpn and after your account is created no vpn is needed further. Just add to cart and pay using paypal. (Website is upgraded and let outsiders purchase now, I checked myself)



Not for all games. Some games are restricted to Brazilian IP even if they give ROW keys.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs guys


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Not for all games. Some games are restricted to Brazilian IP even if they give ROW keys.



yes very few . for those vpn is required.

- - - Updated - - -

Resident Evil 4 HD (Steam)  for ~$4 and RE1 HD for $8 on Nuvem.... Use VPN


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 5, 2015)

Any deal for Witcher 3?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> Any deal for Witcher 3?



I have a GOG account with Witcher 3 for Rs. 800. Let me know if interested.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 5, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I have a GOG account with Witcher 3 for Rs. 800. Let me know if interested.


You should prolly know its illegal to sell your account.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You should prolly know its illegal to sell your account.



Technically yes it violates TOS but so does letting anyone else (even other family members) play games in your account.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Technically yes it violates TOS but so does letting anyone else (even other family members) play games in your account.



So why do we have this?
Steam Family Sharing


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Technically yes it violates TOS but so does letting anyone else (even other family members) play games in your account.


Not really. Only violates if you sell for your own monetary gain. Charity is never illegal


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 6, 2015)

-snipped- -wrong thread-


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I renewed my gym membership. This time I have done ample research on exercises(I hope its enough). Made a routine for which part to train on which day. Selected exercises which isolate one side so i can get an even workout.


And how is this relevant to pc game deals?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 6, 2015)

oh ****. Wrong thread.


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I renewed my gym membership. This time I have done ample research on exercises(I hope its enough). Made a routine for which part to train on which day. Selected exercises which isolate one side so i can get an even workout.


 
Great and what you'll say about game deals


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Alok said:


> Great and what you'll say about game deals


For once I actually thought he was talking about some exercise simulator


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> For once I actually thought he was talking about some exercise simulator


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2015)

Lets start a greenlight project


----------



## Gollum (Jul 7, 2015)

Skud said:


> Lets start a greenlight project



dam how many hard drives do you have?


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> For once I actually thought he was talking about some exercise simulator


 good one!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> dam how many hard drives do you have?




Whatever is written in siggy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/weekly



Yeah Good Bundle, many games and its quite cheap really.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> dam how many hard drives do you have?



17.5 tb oO..........


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah Good Bundle, many games and its quite cheap really.




Almost a repeat of their 1st bundle, Take on Mars @ 20 (or 15+) is not worthy IMO, good thing is they will add games even in non-BTA tier.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2015)

no one plays arma........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2015)

Skud said:


> Almost a repeat of their 1st bundle, Take on Mars @ 20 (or 15+) is not worthy IMO, good thing is they will add games even in non-BTA tier.



I missed the first one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Can anyone help me out with the Humble Game Making bundle complete pack? my canara card won't work.


----------



## Coolone (Jul 22, 2015)

Free Hostile Waters: Antaeus Rising
*www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 22, 2015)

Great deals at uk.gamesplanet.com


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> *www.humblebundle.com



Bought BTA tier, good bundle


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody still looking for the Bohemia HB? I have bta up for trade (sans the arma 2 games)


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2015)

80% off on Max Payne franchise


Max Payne *$0.90*
Max Payne 2 *$0.90*
Max Payne double pack (Includes Max Payne and Max Payne 2) *$1.21*
Max Payne 3 *$2.13*
Max Payne 3 Rockstar Pass *$1.52*
Max Payne Franchise pack *$4.86*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

007 said:


> 80% off on Max Payne franchise
> 
> Max Payne *$0.90*
> Max Payne 2 *$0.90*
> ...



Somebody buy the *franchise pack* for me please. 
I'll transfer the money (INR 310.76) through PayTM wallet after activation.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2015)

FYI - The franchise pack gives you three keys: MP Double Pack + MP3 + MP3 Season Pass.

GTA Complete Pack for $4.55


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 24, 2015)

007 said:


> 80% off on Max Payne franchise
> 
> Max Payne *$0.90*
> Max Payne 2 *$0.90*
> ...



buy it for me i will pay cash to you directly in hand in Bangalore........


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

Have any of you used G2A for games? I was thinking of buying MK X.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Have any of you used G2A for games? I was thinking of buying MK X.


Make sure to take g2a shield.


----------



## dsb_dsb (Jul 26, 2015)

007 said:


> FYI - The franchise pack gives you three keys: MP Double Pack + MP3 + MP3 Season Pass.
> 
> GTA Complete Pack for $4.55



Are they religion free or region locked ?


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2015)

dsb_dsb said:


> Are they religion free or region locked ?



not locked


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2015)

dsb_dsb said:


> Are they religion free or region locked ?



yes they are religion free, you download that you will become an atheist


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> yes they are religion free, you download that you will become an atheist


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2015)

Guys have anybody started modding? If yes what are the mods you people are using? I want to restart this game in "Death March" now...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2015)

Couldnt find any mods for "PC game deals"


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2015)

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition and Fallout 3 GOTY for 3.99 € ($4.33) each on gamesplanet.de


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Couldnt find any mods for "PC game deals"


Lol


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 26, 2015)

dsb_dsb said:


> Are they religion free or region locked ?


Classic auto correct


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition and Fallout 3 GOTY for 3.99 € ($4.33) each on gamesplanet.de



damn requires paypal again.......


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 26, 2015)

Have to guys purchased games from G2A?


----------



## sarthak (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Have to guys purchased games from G2A?



Purchased several games from there, just buy from sellers with 100% rating and always get G2A shield for higher priced games.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 28, 2015)

sarthak said:


> Purchased several games from there, just buy from sellers with 100% rating and always get G2A shield for higher priced games.


Sweet. Thanks bud


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2015)

Race The Sun on Steam only free today, add it to your library ;D


----------



## Alok (Jul 31, 2015)

[url=''*gamesrepublic.com/game/strategy,anomaly-warzone-earth,123.html"]Anomaly Warzone Earth[/url] get it free


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 31, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Couldnt find any mods for "PC game deals"


Wait lol...I posted that here..damn!
It was supposed to go in the witcher 3 thread


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wanted to get darksouls. Any suggestions on the current HB?

*www.humblebundle.com/

Also darksouls worth it? I like rpgs but at the same time got bored with darksiders some 5 hours into the game. I would like to invest in something that remains good till the end like tw3, skyrim, fallout,deus ex etc.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 5, 2015)

Origin having 50% off sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Origin having 50% off sale.


Origin games on g2a have 80% sale lol. I bought dead space for ₹40.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Origin games on g2a have 80% sale lol. I bought dead space for ₹40.



How much for bf4 premium?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> How much for bf4 premium?


Didn't see that. But generally other ea games very cheap. Am looking to get dead space 3 for ₹300.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Origin games on g2a have 80% sale lol. I bought dead space for ₹40.


where??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> where??


It's not mentioned specifically as 80% but if you see their prices and match with origin Indian prices some titles have huge discounts. And they keep changing. So you have to keep checking.

As I said, I bought dead space for ₹40 and then it's price became ₹200.

Now it's back to ₹40.

Dead space 3 is currently 67% off.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 19, 2015)

[Bundle Stars] Killer Bundle 4 - £3.99 for theHunter: Primal, A Story About My Uncle, Godus, Sudeki, Overture, The Sun and Moon, Lemma, Of Guards And Thieves, The Silent Age and Hero of the Kingdom II


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 23, 2015)

Where can i buy a digital copy of Fallout 3 ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Where can i buy a digital copy of Fallout 3 ?


Gmg,g2a,humble store,bundle stars,gamersgate,etc

For g2a make sure to take shield (FYI. For registering you get 1 month free shield)

Edit: FO3 goty is currently ₹488 in g2a. Make sure to get either US or global version to work in India.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

Civilisation V(goty edition) at rs99 [MENTION=305095]Flip[/MENTION]kart


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Civilisation V(goty edition) at rs99 [MENTION=305095]Flip[/MENTION]kart


You got to be kidding me :/


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

Nope..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Nope..


It's 599 :/ just checked


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

Just checked in the app...
I can upload an ss if you want


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 26, 2015)

Woah, it's true


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyway goty misses a lot of dlc. But if you don't have the game get it now. I had purchased complete edition for ₹600 :/


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 26, 2015)

Lol, same here


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyway goty misses a lot of dlc. But if you don't have the game get it now. I had purchased complete edition for ₹600 :/


Lel, I bought the complete edition rs 180.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone preordered phantom pain? My hands are itching :/

BTW FO3 goty and FONV ultimate are again on sale on g2a.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

I did it's only 999 rs


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I did it's only 999 rs


No bonuses for pc. Then y did you?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 26, 2015)

Fo3, fonv?  What are s
These?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Fo3, fonv?  What are s
> These?


Kid they are abbrevs for Fallout.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No bonuses for pc. Then y did you?


Was gonna buy it anyway regardless of bonuses.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone preordered phantom pain? My hands are itching :/
> 
> BTW FO3 goty and FONV ultimate are again on sale on g2a.



please post links also can't find it.............


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> please post links also can't find it.............


Prices keep changing on g2a. No point sharing link. It's all based on first come first server basis.

Last month I got dead space for ₹40 and then it became ₹60 right after my purchase


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 28, 2015)

FO3 goty ₹470
FONV ultimate ₹517

Hit new auctions.

*www.g2a.com/


----------



## masterkd (Aug 28, 2015)

Hitman Absolution $1
Hitman: Absolution is one dollar if you donate to this charity - PC Gamer


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 28, 2015)

Stealth Inc 2 free:

*www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Stealth Inc 2 free:
> 
> *www.humblebundle.com/store



Got it!! Thanks


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Stealth Inc 2 free:
> 
> *www.humblebundle.com/store



Gratitude


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 29, 2015)

This is an awesome giveaway. The game is awesome! I started playing last night itself


----------



## Coolone (Aug 30, 2015)

Guildwars 2 Free Base Game (With some restrictions)
*www.guildwars2.com/en/news/play-for-free-today/
Registration link


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 30, 2015)

^I was about to post it but you did. Will try this again for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

[Humble Store] End of Summer Sale Day 2 - Space Engineers (50% off), Grim Dawn (40% off), Nidhogg (85% off), Sniper Elite V2 (75% off), Kentucky Route Zero (50% off), Shadowgate (80% off) and more | Build your own Bundles | Free Stealth Inc 2 till Au


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 30, 2015)

Guild Wars 2  free to play base game with some restrictions. Game will remain free to play forever once activated and users buying the expansion will immediately lose all the restrictions. More info here


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 30, 2015)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Guild Wars 2  free to play base game with some restrictions. Game will remain free to play forever once activated and users buying the expansion will immediately lose all the restrictions. More info here



[STRIKE]What to enter in the GameSerialCode textbox??[/STRIKE]
Got it. There's a link for free version at the bottom.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 31, 2015)

Nvidia is giving rainbow six siege beta keys away.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Nvidia is giving rainbow six siege beta keys away.


Well if you are a GRP phantoms player, you will get it free anyway. I got one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody playing arma 2 dayz?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody playing arma 2 dayz?



DayZ.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> DayZ.


Abbe tere se to already steam pe baat hui hai ye leke. Standalone is still not there right? Less guns, less vehicles etc.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Abbe tere se to already steam pe baat hui hai ye leke. Standalone is still not there right? Less guns, less vehicles etc.



Just pointing to the right thread.
Well, not correct thread exactly, but its the closest thing you can ask for. Or try to ask in Game suggestions thread. 

And yea, not many people play ARMA 2 DayZ mod.
All are either playing DayZ standalone or ARMA 3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Just pointing to the right thread.
> Well, not correct thread exactly, but its the closest thing you can ask for. Or try to ask in Game suggestions thread.
> 
> And yea, not many people play ARMA 2 DayZ mod.
> All are either playing DayZ standalone or ARMA 3


Well I do see loads of players on arma 2 dayz. Just no1 from India :/

And dayz standalone is currently too costly for an early access game : $35 wut?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Just pointing to the right thread.
> Well, not correct thread exactly, but its the closest thing you can ask for. Or try to ask in Game suggestions thread.
> 
> And yea, not many people play ARMA 2 DayZ mod.
> All are either playing DayZ standalone or ARMA 3


There are quite a few arma 2 dayz players actually. Just no1 from India :/

And dayz standalone at $35 for an early access game? Wut  !


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well I do see loads of players on arma 2 dayz. Just no1 from India :/
> 
> And dayz standalone is currently too costly for an early access game : $35 wut?


Ye 35$
But game is good, at least for me.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2015)

[Golden Joysticks Awards] Bioshock Infinite (₹105)

Vote here : gamesradar
Claim here : goldenjoysticks greenmangaming


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2015)

Humble Tom Clancy bundle is live. 
Humble Tom Clancy Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Humble Tom Clancy bundle is live.
> Humble Tom Clancy Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)



Would have bought, but all games uplay, no steam key


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Humble Tom Clancy bundle is live.
> Humble Tom Clancy Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)



Not worth it without steam key


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 2, 2015)

debarshi said:


> Not worth it without steam key


Don't know why everybody is crying for a steam key for uplay games. You still need to play it via uplay anyway. Which means that say uplay is down and you have a game on steam- you can play shiz either way.

I got BTA (already have blacklist deluxe). Will never be this price on steam as these games have already hit their cheapest price on steam which is 75% off on individual games in this bundle. So this is a better buy.

Still the full bundle is awesome. Blacklist on steam at its cheapest is $11 so this is cheaper guys. Get it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2015)

Battlefield 4™ Night Operations Free!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Battlefield 4™ Night Operations Free!


Lol.
You need bf4 for this.


----------



## Skud (Sep 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol.
> You need bf4 for this.




May be it will be offered free once bf5 is out.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need bf4 for this.


To play yes, to just grab the freebie in your account - no!
I don't have the base game either. 

IIRC, the following three have been given as freebies so far:


Battlefield 4™ Handgun Shortcut Kit 
Battlefield 4™ Grenade Shortcut Kit 
Battlefield 4™ Night Operations


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2015)

BF4 Premium and Premium Edition on 60% off

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium

Rs.999

BF4 game @ Rs.750

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Gollum (Sep 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> BF4 Premium and Premium Edition on 60% off
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> ...



so total game at 1749 - do not want


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2015)

Premium Edition @Rs.1200 (Best deal if you don't have Bf4)
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition

This includes base game and Premium


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Premium Edition @Rs.1200 (Best deal if you don't have Bf4)
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition
> 
> *This includes base game and Premium*


+1 to this.

What is price of Fallout 4?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> What is price of Fallout 4?




Pre-purchase Fallout 4 on Steam
Fallout 4 (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 9, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> BF4 Premium and Premium Edition on 60% off
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium
> 
> ...



More cheaper on Origin Brazil and origin mexico


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just bought Bf4 Premium from mexico for 692.99 rupees. Time to download those DLC!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

Any site that accepts bitcoin


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 9, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Any site that accepts bitcoin


Bundle stars I think.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anybody looking for the rainbow six bundle, let me know now, wish to trade


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2015)

I got the tom Clancy humble bundle. Paid more than the average.
Uplay id : rishi.roger for Coop sessions of tom Clancy games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Just bought Bf4 Premium from mexico for 692.99 rupees. Time to download those DLC!



how much does it cost for BF4 normal ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how much does it cost for BF4 normal ?



Right now premium membership 999 and premium edition 1299.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2015)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition is available for CDN $12.50 (approx. USD $9.42) in Uplay Canada store. Historic lowest for the game I guess. You need to use a VPN to access the link and Canada store to purchase though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

Save 85% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam

For 2.99$


----------



## masterkd (Sep 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition is available for CDN $12.50 (approx. USD $9.42) in Uplay Canada store. Historic lowest for the game I guess. You need to use a VPN to access the link and Canada store to purchase though.



Actual cost will be more than this, depending on the billing address you provide. Province tax will be added.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 12, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Actual cost will be more than this, depending on the billing address you provide. Province tax will be added.



I used Alberta, and after tax it became $13.13 CDN =~ $9.9.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 12, 2015)

I couldn't troll myself more.DAO ultimate is cheaper than only awakening on origin India


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2015)

Skyborn steam key FREE!


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2015)

you the real mvp, 007


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Skyborn steam key FREE!



For once I saw it as Skyrim


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you the real mvp, 007






tanmaymohan said:


> For once I saw it as Skyrim


 haha yeah it does sound like Skyrim + Dragonborn DLC


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> For once I saw it as Skyrim


Bethesda are not cdpr


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2015)

Blood of Old Steam key FREE!

PS: Mostly negative reviews, no trading cards so it is pretty much a +1 to library. Early access, so there is a chance of trading cards in future.

- - - Updated - - -

All Stars 3 Bundle

*$1.99* (first 48 hours before price increase) and you get:


S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat
Worms Revolution
Demonicon: The Dark Eye
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack
140
One Finger Death Punch
Eidolon
Decay: The Mare

- - - Updated - - -

Amnesia: The Dark Descent FREE!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2015)

I hate amnesia


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2015)

Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 and Yuri’s Revenge FREE!


----------



## icebags (Sep 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 and Yuri’s Revenge FREE!


even though i have the whole c&c collection, its good to have the digital version. now i can laminate those vintage CDs and put them on the shelf for display purposes, along with their jewel cases. 

also bought bf4 prem membership, hats off to ea + origin !


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2015)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter for $2.84. Historic lowest for the game. You get both "Vanishing of Ethan Carter" and "Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux" activated in your library.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

007 said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter for $2.84. Historic lowest for the game. You get both "Vanishing of Ethan Carter" and "Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux" activated in your library.



Is the game worth it? I do like mystery/crime solving games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is the game worth it? I do like mystery/crime solving games.


By what I understand it is like amnesia. With horror and supernatural elements. And has mostly positive reviews on steam.

The story seems interesting though.


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2015)

007 said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter for $2.84. Historic lowest for the game. You get both "Vanishing of Ethan Carter" and "Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux" activated in your library.




Still can't buy from Nuuvem, Paypal simply won't allow me to go through the transaction.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

Skud said:


> Still can't buy from Nuuvem, Paypal simply won't allow me to go through the transaction.



What to fill in CEP and CPF?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Skud said:


> Still can't buy from Nuuvem, Paypal simply won't allow me to go through the transaction.


Yeah me too. VPN or no VPN :/ they verify your PayPal address I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah me too. VPN or no VPN :/ they verify your PayPal address I guess.



Got it successfully and the game is showing in my games library on Nuuvem, but not seeing the key anywhere.  Where it should be?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Got it successfully and the game is showing in my games library on Nuuvem, but not seeing the key anywhere.  Where it should be?


Same place.  your library.

Give it some time to show up maybe.

I was never able to purchase from there so can't say for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Same place.  your library.
> 
> Give it some time to show up maybe.
> 
> I was never able to purchase from there so can't say for sure.



I am not sure why it didn't worked for you. I am also using Paypal with an Indian address but it is a business account. So maybe it did worked.


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What to fill in CEP and CPF?



CEP is zip code, CPF is most probably some kind of identification no. like SSN.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

Skud said:


> CEP is zip code, CPF is most probably some kind of identification no. like SSN.



Thanks, it was asked when I was trying other payment gateway. It wasn't asked when I used paypal. Just waiting now for the key to show in my account.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 16, 2015)

Total War Attila rs299 [MENTION=305095]Flip[/MENTION]kart


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks, it was asked when I was trying other payment gateway. It wasn't asked when I used paypal. Just waiting now for the key to show in my account.



Hope you receive your key. Looks like they ran out of keys for Ethan and many are waiting.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Get Amnesia : Dark Descent for free.

Amnesia: The Dark Descent on Steam


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 16, 2015)

Just wondering, can I use a debit card to buy from the humble bundle store? Their new total war bundle seems interesting..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Just wondering, can I use a debit card to buy from the humble bundle store? Their new total war bundle seems interesting..


Axis/ICICI bank visa dc should work.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Just wondering, can I use a debit card to buy from the humble bundle store? Their new total war bundle seems interesting..



I still cannot understand a bit about how to play Total War Series...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Hope you receive your key. Looks like they ran out of keys for Ethan and many are waiting.



Yes, I have activated the key in steam just a few minutes back. Will play it this weekend.


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2015)

SC2 WoL & HotS available for $10 each for anyone looking for it.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 18, 2015)

Can I download from Gamestop.com in India.

It says "Downloads to U.S. addresses only"
over here:
Download Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


----------



## seamon (Sep 18, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can I download from Gamestop.com in India.
> 
> It says "Downloads to U.S. addresses only"
> over here:
> Download Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Digital Download for PC | GameStop



MGSV keys are region locked.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 18, 2015)

seamon said:


> MGSV keys are region locked.



US is considered as ROW, you can activate/play anywhere.

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can I download from Gamestop.com in India.
> 
> It says "Downloads to U.S. addresses only"
> over here:
> Download Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Digital Download for PC | GameStop



Why dont you get from Flipkart? It is 999 Rs only.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can I download from Gamestop.com in India.
> 
> It says "Downloads to U.S. addresses only"
> over here:
> Download Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Digital Download for PC | GameStop


I got the game from amazon for Rs. 999


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, I had no clue.
FK or amazon it is.
Hope they offer digital download.

- - - Updated - - -

Just read that they will send me the code in the DVD pack along with steam setup.
I wish they could give the code instantly.


----------



## seamon (Sep 18, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> US is considered as ROW, you can activate/play anywhere.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



MGSV is region locked in India not USA.

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Oh, I had no clue.
> FK or amazon it is.
> Hope they offer digital download.
> 
> ...



If you're in USA, Indian code won't work.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 18, 2015)

seamon said:


> MGSV is region locked in India not USA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



He wanted to buy a US code from a US site(gamestop), that code will work everywhere, even in India.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2015)

bought the Tom Clancy humble bundle for 10$


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 18, 2015)

I need the game quickly, that's the priority.
FK and amazon shipping the code is pretty lame.
That's why I wanted to know if I could order from other websites and if it work in India.
Instant digital download world have been the best.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

Weekend Deal - Warner Bros Publisher Weekend - Scribblenauts Unlimited (75% off), Mortal Kombat X (33% off), Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition (75% off), LEGO® Marvel™ Super Heroes (75% off), Bastion (75% off) and more! | Sale ends September 21st @ 10AM PST /


----------



## gta5 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello friends 

I am looking for GTA complete collection 

1) Nuuvem 

Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - PC - Buy it at Nuuvem

and 

Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition - PC - Buy it at Nuuvem

total comes to about 5 $ . Is this game region/purchase locked ? will i be able to buy and play in india 

can somebody guide me how to purchase ? 


2) Greenmangaming

Grand Theft Auto Collection | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming

20PERC-AUTUMN-SAVING

if that voucher works then it comes to 8$  but this voucher is not working in india but it is working for users from other countries . is there a way to make it work using VPN or something ?  

can anybody help me out ? 

Thanks


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2015)

Save 75% on Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee® on Steam


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2015)

gta5 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am looking for GTA complete collection
> 
> ...


Even your username is GTA5. You shouldn't have any problem deciding..


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Even your username is GTA5. You shouldn't have any problem deciding..



He was born to play GTA 5.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2015)

[WinGameStore] Euro Truck Simulator 2 ($6.24/75% off) , Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Going East DLC ($3.24/75% off) , Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Scandinavia ($4.49/75% off)


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Watch Dogs for $4.

- - - Updated - - -

Time Gentlemen, Please and Ben There Dan That free Steam keys!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am offering any steam game/credit at 85% the original store value.
So its like you pay 85% the value for anything on steam.
You can either have the credit in the form of wallet code or any game as a gift from my steam account.

PS: Need money for my venture 
Limited time only.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am offering any steam game/credit at 85% the original store value.
> So its like you pay 85% the value for anything on steam.
> You can either have the credit in the form of wallet code or any game as a gift from my steam account.
> 
> ...



85% the original store value (in USD) is hardly any deal. If you are talking in terms of becoming a re-seller, then 15% discount is close to nothing. Do you think people will buy Bioshock Infinite from you for $25.50 where one can buy themselves for as low as $1?

85% the current market trade value for a game makes sense, if you are planning to quickly en-cash your inventory for money.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 29, 2015)

Any steam activity requiring steam credit will be at 85% of the value. Be that trading or buying new games.


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2015)

Blizzard titles - digital copies 50% off at Amazon.


----------



## anky (Sep 29, 2015)

gta -v pc [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]deal-

price - 2500
offers-
10% cashback on SBI
plus
500 discount if using freeecharge
effective price - 1750


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2015)

^Mention that it is RGSC key as well. Some may assume it as Steam key.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Blizzard titles - digital copies 50% off at Amazon.



how much does diablo 3 cost? it seems to be restricted to US address only and i cant access it as of now :/


----------



## 007 (Sep 29, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> how much does diablo 3 cost? it seems to be restricted to US address only and i cant access it as of now :/


D3 is $20 and RoS is $20. You can add any US address as billing address and purchase with your Indian card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

Franchise - Tomb Raider

80% off on Tomb Raider Games


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Franchise - Tomb Raider
> 
> 80% off on Tomb Raider Games



Awesome mate


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2015)

Got 4 Tom Clancy Six Siege close beta keys. If someone needs one please let me know.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Got 4 Tom Clancy Six Siege close beta keys. If someone needs one please let me know.


Yeah everyone is getting them now. They need more players


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Got 4 Tom Clancy Six Siege close beta keys. If someone needs one please let me know.


Gimme one


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Gimme one


You got pm.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Even I have 4 extra beta keys. But will give to only those who will play with me starting this weekend  so interested can ping me.

Edit: I have 5 keys actually. One more I got from GRP.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yet another free game:

*www.indiegala.com/trades


----------



## 007 (Oct 1, 2015)

Another free Steam key. Pixels Space.

Home

You need to complete any 6 of the tasks using the Gleam widget to get the key.


----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2015)

Moar free games *www.indiegala.com/free2play


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Even I have 4 extra beta keys. But will give to only those who will play with me starting this weekend  so interested can ping me.
> 
> Edit: I have 5 keys actually. One more I got from GRP.



Can you give one key to me?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 2, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you give one key to me?


Will you play rb seige with me?



Add me on uplay and I will give you the key.

ID: aniketdawn.89


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry for OT but anyone playing six siege beta can add me on uplay -
Id- vijju6091


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 2, 2015)

*www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Anyone going to subscribe? Now a days Humble bundles sucks. Is it going to be worth? or useless?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> Anyone going to subscribe? Now a days Humble bundles sucks. Is it going to be worth? or useless?


I would say don't go for this subscription system. High chance they will give games you already have.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> You got pm.



Give me Too


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 2, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Give me Too


YXLK-MY3Q-QMET-FCJF*

Rishi.roger on uplay.


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> Anyone going to subscribe? Now a days Humble bundles sucks. Is it going to be worth? or useless?


Nah, I ain't gonna gamble $12 with this. I might have, if it was $3-$5. The bundles could be good, at least the initial ones to attract customers.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> Anyone going to subscribe? Now a days Humble bundles sucks. Is it going to be worth? or useless?



Nope I will not subscribe at that price unless they give me fallout 4,need for speed,XCOM 2 in a bundle

- - - Updated - - -

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag $4.83
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Deluxe Edition $7.25

Use Coupon Code: "SEP-COUPMAIL-HOT20" to get the above prices


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2015)

Metro Last Light (Physical) for ₹299+₹50 at Flipkart.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Metro Last Light (Physical) for ₹299+₹50 at Flipkart.


Who want last light when u get redux cheaper?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Who want last light when u get redux cheaper?


Where?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Where?


Steam. Redux pack was 75% off. Wait for December and buy with one on steam with inr


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam. Redux pack was 75% off. Wait for December and buy with one on steam with inr


Already have Metro 2033. Redux is worth buying? 

Wanted to play Last Light but I'm sure I won't get the time hence hesitant on buying.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Already have Metro 2033. Redux is worth buying?
> 
> Wanted to play Last Light but I'm sure I won't get the time hence hesitant on buying.


Metro 2033 redux is completely redone. I say worth it. But last light get only redux.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2015)

Dark Souls II™ - Scholar of the First Sin

Use Coupon: "GBITADEU25" to buy the game for €15.74(~₹1220). This is not a deal for Indians but useful for anyone want to buy the game at Indian Price.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 5, 2015)

[FREE] Bionic Dues Steam Key


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2015)

Tell tale games upto 75% off on steam
Telltale Weekend

I will hold for Walking dead season 2 purchase


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy pack for 124rs. You get single single trilogy key as per Steam trilogy package though Nuvvem displays wrongly as Sniper GW1 and GW2 are separate Steam codes in their page.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy pack for 124rs. You get single single trilogy key as per Steam trilogy package though Nuvvem displays wrongly as Sniper GW1 and GW2 are separate Steam codes in their page.


Don't buy. Worst games in the series.

Only the elite series worth it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't buy. Worst games in the series.
> 
> Only the elite series worth it.



Hmm. Already bought it. I know Elite is a different league altogether, let me try this one.

-- New deals --

GTA Collection for $4, Max Payne Franchise for $4.25


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2015)

[GOG] Square Enix Sale! Includes Deus Ex, Tomb Raider, Thief, Hitman, Legacy of Kain, Pandemonium Titles and more! (75% off) : GameDeals


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [GOG] Square Enix Sale! Includes Deus Ex, Tomb Raider, Thief, Hitman, Legacy of Kain, Pandemonium Titles and more! (75% off) : GameDeals



All old games of the previous decade


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2015)

Saints Row IV - Game Of The Century Edition for ~$4.50 using coupon OCT-COUPMAIL-HOT20. 

Worth?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Saints Row IV - Game Of The Century Edition for ~$4.50 using coupon OCT-COUPMAIL-HOT20.
> 
> Worth?



Same question.


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] I dont think it will go lower than this.


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] I dont think it will go lower than this.



 Did it activate as Game of the Century edition or National Treasure edition? There is no difference though.

- - - New Deal - - -

Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack (SR2, SR3 Full Package, SR4 Game of Century) for $5.05. Need VPN to purchase outside of Brazil.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Did it activate as Game of the Century edition or National Treasure edition? There is no difference though.
> 
> - - - New Deal - - -
> 
> Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack (SR2, SR3 Full Package, SR4 Game of Century) for $5.05. Need VPN to purchase outside of Brazil.



OMG I left the tab open and forgot to buy


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> OMG I left the tab open and forgot to buy



Well, you have a better deal now with 3 games.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Well, you have a better deal now with 3 games.



but i don't want saints row 3 and 2  i can sell those right


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> but i don't want saints row 3 and 2  i can sell those right



Nope. Single key for the franchise pack. I too have SR3 and SR2, thanks to Humble Bundle. 
I skipped this as I'm not really looking forward to play SR4 right away. But it is a steal for those who don't own any or even for who wants SR4 GOTC edition.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2015)

I will wait for SR4 single bundle. Since i played SR4 already buying it for developer sake


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 12, 2015)

Anybody playing battlefront beta which is currently free?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 13, 2015)

toooooooooooo big for my poor ass bandwidth


----------



## seamon (Oct 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody playing battlefront beta which is currently free?



on ps4


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 13, 2015)

seamon said:


> on ps4



Same, playing on ps4


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 13, 2015)

Buy Counter-strike: Global Offensive (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | Valve Video Games - Amazon.in


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2015)

Steam Stealth Sale



Relic Hunters Zero FREE Steam key!

PS: The game is free on Steam, but you don't get the cards if you add the game as a F2P title in your library. Activate using retail key and you can idle to get cards.



Humble Capcom Bundle


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Steam Stealth Sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one is best buy on steam stealth sale, I'm asking in gameplay POV


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Which one is best buy on steam stealth sale, I'm asking in gameplay POV



I'd pick:

Dishonored GOTY
Mark of the Ninja Special Edition
Gunpoint
Outlast + Whisleblower DLC
Splinter Cell Blacklist Deluxe Edition
Stealth Bastar.d Deluxe + Teleporter Chambers DLC (if possible)
Invisible Inc. (lying on my wishlist for quite sometime and waiting for deeper cuts)
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine
TES V Skyrim Legendary Editon


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2015)

007 said:


> I'd pick:
> 
> Dishonored GOTY
> Mark of the Ninja Special Edition
> ...



Dishonored GOTY *- I have*
Mark of the Ninja Special Edition
Gunpoint
Outlast + Whisleblower DLC *- I have without dlc*
Splinter Cell Blacklist Deluxe Edition *- I have I guess*
Stealth Bastar.d Deluxe + Teleporter Chambers DLC (if possible)
Invisible Inc. (lying on my wishlist for quite sometime and waiting for deeper cuts)
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine
TES V Skyrim Legendary Editon

Need to check the trailer for rest, I have no idea except for Skyrim


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 14, 2015)

im not sure whether the deals are real or not but just check shopclues.com pc game deals 
for example this
PES 2016 Pc Game: Buy Online from ShopClues.com 
pes for Rs 210????
Don Bradman Pc Game: Buy Online from ShopClues.com
don bradman cricket for rs 150!!!!


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> im not sure whether the deals are real or not but just check shopclues.com pc game deals
> for example this
> PES 2016 Pc Game: Buy Online from ShopClues.com
> pes for Rs 210????
> ...



First of all my friend, there is a new name for Shopclues these days. Its called Fakeclues. Even products like shampoos and stuff like that are sold fake by shady sellers. Can't believe I myself am saying this coz trust me, I have shopped for about 45-50k from them in total *once upon a time*. 

Coming to your question, scroll a bit down and read for yourself on those links. 



> DOWNLOADED DVD COPY (100% Working)
> this game is cracked but working fine





> :::: Don Bradman Cricket 14 ::::
> 
> ::Information::
> 
> ...



And the funny thing is that the company is allowing such listings and not cracking down on these AHs!


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> im not sure whether the deals are real or not but just check shopclues.com pc game deals
> for example this
> PES 2016 Pc Game: Buy Online from ShopClues.com
> pes for Rs 210????
> ...



lol u can get those versions for free. Why pay at all?


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 15, 2015)

haha, yeah i should have read it a bit more

didnt bother to check the details , since shopclues doesnt have delivery at my place !


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2015)

[STEAM]The Crew $13.49 55% off  Maybe a price glitch

*Update:* It's a price error now the deal reverted back to 33% off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 15, 2015)

alienempire said:


> [STEAM]The Crew $13.49 55% off  Maybe a price glitch


Nope. 5 hours left on the deal.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2015)

900 rupees yaar
expensive


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nope. 5 hours left on the deal.



It is a price error. Supposed to be 33% off. It was available for 55% off in NA Steam store yesterday for a while which was fixed later.

- - - Updated - - -

Theme Hospital free!


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm getting FIFA 16 for 2.5K from G2A. Have never purchased from their before. Is it trustworthy?


----------



## seamon (Oct 16, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> I'm getting FIFA 16 for 2.5K from G2A. Have never purchased from their before. Is it trustworthy?



Very trustworthy. Just use G2A shield worth 1$.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2015)

seamon said:


> Very trustworthy. Just use G2A shield worth 1$.



seamon, mate Please explain the pros and cons of using the shield worth 1$


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 16, 2015)

Gollum said:


> seamon, mate Please explain the pros and cons of using the shield worth 1$


Basically without the shield, they take no guarantee whether the key will work or not, AFAIK. If you opt for it and it does not work, they will provide you with a new one or refund


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 16, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> I'm getting FIFA 16 for 2.5K from G2A. Have never purchased from their before. Is it trustworthy?


Be careful man. Even g2a shield, I bought many games from there, most of them worked. But not on one occasion. It was only a €2 game but I still went ahead and asked for refund since I had g2a shield. 3 months and no refund yet my profile says issue resolved.

You also get sellers who prolly got the key from some bundle real cheap and now selling you at 3 times the price.

Though this won't be the case with fifa (because ea will never do a bundle) but I am giving you a general picture of g2a.

I have since stopped purchasing from there.

Just my 1 Paisa (you don't get those these days )


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 16, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> I'm getting FIFA 16 for 2.5K from G2A. Have never purchased from their before. Is it trustworthy?



Nope, depends on the seller. chances of getting scammed. It would be better to buy the game from origin mexico using VPN.


----------



## seamon (Oct 16, 2015)

Never had an issue with G2A  and I have bought 10+ games from over there. Just make sure the seller rating is at 99%-100% with a lot of ratings and you won't ever have a problem.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> I'm getting FIFA 16 for 2.5K from G2A. Have never purchased from their before. Is it trustworthy?



Buy directly from Origin Mexico why you're paying extra and giving money to shady sellers?


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 16, 2015)

Can someone explain the process of buying from Origin Mexico?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition  for 6$ on steam? good deal? please tell me ASAP


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 16, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> Can someone explain the process of buying from Origin Mexico?


Get vypr VPN, connect to mexico browser, log into origin, buy using cc.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 16, 2015)

bought for Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition   388.90 rs , just so that i can chat in D2 game


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> bought for Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition   388.90 rs , just so that i can chat in D2 game



from where?


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2015)

Evolve for ₹273 (on app)
Thief   for ₹273 (on app)

Seek help of any FK First customer to avoid shipping. Mine just expired 10 days ago and I'm having second thoughts about renewing for another term. They've gone awfully bad of late.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> from where?



Obviously steam =) , now downloading game 8.6gb  @ 60~90KB/s


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2015)

Evolve for ₹273 at Amazon.in


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Evolve for ₹273 at Amazon.in


Is it a good game? Multiplayer only right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2015)

bullcrap game, better buy L4D2, you will enjoy it a lot more


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> bullcrap game, better buy L4D2, you will enjoy it a lot more



I agree or get killing floor


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I agree or get killing floor


Don't tempt me now, am trying to not buy games atm. Got the witcher expansion pack few days back

My backlog now is too much for even my children to finish I guess, that is when I have them


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't tempt me now, am trying to not buy games atm. Got the witcher expansion pack few days back
> 
> My backlog now is too much for even my children to finish I guess, that is when I have them



Same here, I have become a collector instead of a gamer


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Same here, I have become a collector instead of a gamer



Same here, become more of a collector and that has been my game!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2015)

*Warning:* Your GMG credit will expire on *24th November 2015* 

Source: Reddit, GMG Blog


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dammit. Transfer is fine, why do they have to make us force spend the credit!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2015)

Can i gift myself fallout from another steam account ? Coz fallout series is on sale and F3 and FNV aren't available in india.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 25, 2015)

yeah you can ask someone to buy and gift it you

G2A is another option ! its cheaper there, i got my fallout 3 from them


----------



## Alok (Oct 25, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can i gift myself fallout from another steam account ? Coz fallout series is on sale and F3 and FNV aren't available in india.



yeah just ask someone from different region to gift you.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah just ask someone from different region to gift you.



I think cross region gifts are not valid abymore


----------



## Alok (Oct 25, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I think cross region gifts are not valid abymore



hmm maybe. I got Fallout 3 UE and New Vegas UE and Bulletstorm this summer sale from a friend.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2015)

CS GO was 199/- today on amazon.in as lightning deal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 26, 2015)

Did anyone preorder FO4 on gts?

₹2899+tee is the offer


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Did anyone preorder FO4 on gts?
> 
> ₹2899+tee is the offer


Not making the mistake of pre-ordering a ubisoft game again, unity was punishing enough 
Though my free copy of syndicate seems not so bad now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 26, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Not making the mistake of pre-ordering a ubisoft game again, unity was punishing enough
> Though my free copy of syndicate seems not so bad now


Ubisoft? FO4=fallout 4


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ubisoft? FO4=fallout 4


Argh, lol, read that as fc4, and now I just realised that already came out, fc: primal on the way


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 26, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Argh, lol, read that as fc4, and now I just realised that already came out, fc: primal on the way


 happens


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Did anyone preorder FO4 on gts?
> 
> ₹2899+tee is the offer



Are u pre-ordered the game? T-shirt is most likely XXL size it's useless for me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Are u pre-ordered the game? T-shirt is most likely XXL size it's useless for me


I didn't preorder, tee for witcher was large which was a perfect fit for me


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2015)

CS GO is again up for 200₹ on amazon for another hour and a half


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2015)

Evolve was Rs.25 yesterday for some time. Didn't get it . Waitlist was full.

Maybe it will come again today.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 27, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Evolve was Rs.25 yesterday for some time. Didn't get it . Waitlist was full.
> 
> Maybe it will come again today.


Delivery fee more than game? Lol.


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Evolve was Rs.25 yesterday for some time. Didn't get it . Waitlist was full.
> 
> Maybe it will come again today.


Ya. But everybody was scared of download size.. Heard it was 20+ GB.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 27, 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V for $26.79 on STEAM


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

Humble Jumbo Bundle 5


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Humble Jumbo Bundle 5



I dont get this humble concept.
If I pay $1 what will i get
if I pay $9 what will I get


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> I dont get this humble concept.
> If I pay $1 what will i get
> if I pay $9 what will I get


Three tiers,

$1 - you get games in tier 1,

Mid tier called- BTA: beat the average - you get tier 2 +tier 1 games

$9 - you get tier 3+2+1 games

Note: BTA keeps changing based on sales but other tier prices are fixed, so if you gonna get BTA get it quick, but if u are planning for top tier then you may buy with 5 mins left and it doesn't matter. Hope you understand all that I just wrote


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Three tiers,
> 
> $1 - you get games in tier 1,
> 
> ...



Very clear thank you. So this mid tier has "more games coming soon" tag which is unknown right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Very clear thank you. So this mid tier has "more games coming soon" tag which is unknown right?


Yeah they are generally released on the next Tuesday, some 2 to 3 more games but you can't be sure.

If it is a dev specific bundle, like ubisoft bundle etc. then you can be sure that the extra games will also be from same dev.

But generic bundles like the current one, you can't say what games they will put up.

So if you get BTA or top tier you will get the extra keys when they are released.

One thing is sure though that games in the bundle will always be way cheaper than you can get them separately at top discount. But of course barring a very few rare cases where games can be cheaper standalone than in the bundle, bundles are good if you want them games.


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah they are generally released on the next Tuesday, some 2 to 3 more games but you can't be sure.
> 
> If it is a dev specific bundle, like ubisoft bundle etc. then you can be sure that the extra games will also be from same dev.
> 
> ...



Wow thats great considering you get the extra after the release. Thanks for the info


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Three tiers,
> 
> $1 - you get games in tier 1,
> 
> ...


so do I get 3 games for 1$ or one of the games in the list of 1$?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gollum said:


> so do I get 3 games for 1$ or one of the games in the list of 1$?


All from that tier.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All from that tier.



oh cool
I will start donating now 
how cheap of me


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 30, 2015)

*na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways
bunch of coupons , but you can pair it with the current games on Halloween sale , say talos principle and get it for around 12$


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sims 4 Digital Deluxe Upgrade worth 719 free with coupon *SIMSUPGRADE*.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Sims 4 Digital Deluxe Upgrade worth 719 free with coupon *SIMSUPGRADE*.


Sims4 worth it?


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sims4 worth it?



Not many good reviews. But if i get it for 95% off, I will give it a try. Definitely not worth 3500. 

- - - Updated - - -

Is Shadow Warrior worth $1.50 ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Not many good reviews. But if i get it for 95% off, I will give it a try. Definitely not worth 3500.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is Shadow Warrior worth $1.50 ?


Shadow warrior awesome game. Superb sword fighting. Worth more than that


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Shadow warrior awesome game. Superb sword fighting. Worth more than that



Ok then. This coupon seems to stack on top of the Steam 85% discount. Comes down to $1.50. Historic lowest price. Enjoy!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Ok then. This coupon, seems to stack on top of the Steam 85% discount. Comes down to $1.50. Historic lowest price. Enjoy!


Already bought it at 90% off last winter steam sale


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 30, 2015)

steam : GTA V on sale for 26.79$ :O

Should I buy Broforce?
-33% 10.04$
 Save 33% on Broforce on Steam

Or pls suggest any good game to play with controller


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> steam : GTA V on sale for 26.79$ :O


Repost. Posted two days ago by [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION].


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> steam : GTA V on sale for 26.79$ :O
> 
> Should I buy Broforce?
> -33% 10.04$
> ...


There are many good games that are fun to play with controller
 Name your genre.

Some names: bastion, mark of the ninja, mercenary kings for pure indies etc.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Some names: bastion, mark of the ninja, mercenary kings for pure indies etc.


+ Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2015)

+ ori and the blind forest


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> + ori and the blind forest


Yep. On my wishlist for quite sometime.


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 30, 2015)

I have an unused 95% off Bioshock infinite voucher (Golden Joysticks). Any one interested. Tomorrow is the last date to redeem it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Will there be any more sales in GMG in November before the 24th? GMG credits are expiring on 24th. Just want to know if the Halloween sale would be the last one before 24th or not.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Will there be any more sales in GMG in November before the 24th? GMG credits are expiring on 24th. Just want to know if the Halloween sale would be the last one before 24th or not.


Your guess is as good as mine.

BTW anomaly bundle and shank bundle historic lowest on steam right now.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanksgiving is falling on Nov 26th so that doesn't count and I don't see any special day otherwise. This might be it for me to burn the credits. I'm unhappy spending it but no other go. 

Any worthy deals? Without considering coupon discounts (as they won't work with credits anyway), the following are in my radar atm.

This War Of Mine - $7.99 (lowest)
Wolfenstein: New Order - $20.39 (not lowest)
Dead Island Franchise Pack - $4.99 (not lowest)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Thanksgiving is falling on Nov 26th so that doesn't count and I don't see any special day otherwise. This might be it for me to burn the credits. I'm unhappy spending it but no other go.
> 
> Any worthy deals? Without considering coupon discounts (as they won't work with credits anyway), the following are in my radar atm.
> 
> ...


This war of mine is a really nice game. On my radar too. Got di franchise by trading  dunno about wolfenstein


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2015)

Cities Skylines for $6.48

Pillars of Eternity for $10.37


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

If you have a tablet, you can get This war of mine from playstore too

Any ideas if Diablo 3 prices will fall ?


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Any ideas if Diablo 3 prices will fall ?


They go on sale quite frequently. You can expect a sale in November too. But it would cost $15 at least for the base game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2015)

Fallout 4 (PC) -Rs.2,999.

Link:Fallout 4 (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

15$ is a great price, for something that will provide 50+ hours of entertainment, ill wait for sales then ;D thx


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Fallout 4 (PC) -Rs.2,999.
> 
> Link:Fallout 4 (PC): Amazon.in: Video Games


Fallout 4 ₹2899 + tee shirt on gts


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2015)

^^ Fallout 4 at that price is not worth it. Saw some leaked screenshots of the game graphics look so terrible.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 31, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ^^ Fallout 4 at that price is not worth it. Saw some leaked screenshots of the game graphics look so terrible.


What? Graphics is what make a game?

Shame shame.

As for the price, well they have to pay their employees right?

It's all justified. Though no1 is forcing you to buy.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As for the price, well they have to pay their employees right?
> 
> It's all justified. Though no1 is forcing you to buy.



It's justified for hasty buyers with enough cash. Price conscious buyers will not consider this game at that price.

It's a simple strategy to get the max out of any product sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's justified for hasty buyers with enough cash. Price conscious buyers will not consider this game at that price.
> 
> It's a simple strategy to get the max out of any product sale.


As I said, no1 is asking you to buy it right now unless you want to support the devs.

It's obvious, they have to make money somewhere 

They will discount it later on. As it happens with all games.


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2015)

Will Fallout 3 / NV keys purchased from Gamesplanet activate for our accounts or it can be purchased ONLY via Steam gifts?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As I said, no1 is asking you to buy it right now unless you want to support the devs.
> 
> It's obvious, they have to make money somewhere
> 
> They will discount it later on. As it happens with all games.



It's not about supporting the game devs.  It's about do I value it more for the cost or will I be better spending same cost on something of much greater value.

CD Project Red was a different story where the game Witcher 3 was priced competitively and the proceedings went to devs without any heavy cuts. Bethesda studio, not so much.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's not about supporting the game devs.  It's about do I value it more for the cost or will I be better spending same cost on something of much greater value.
> 
> CD Project Red was a different story where the game Witcher 3 was priced competitively and the proceedings went to devs without any heavy cuts. Bethesda studio, not so much.


Let not get into philosophy and economics here. True the value of money is relative.

Can't be justified in this scenario.

But bottom line is about supporting the devs. You believe it or not.

Preorder and season passes were brought into the market by them not with a very good intention actually. It's a marketing gimmick. But then there are a few devs who don't exploit this and deserve support. As for Bethesda well, I wouldn't buy it. But think no1 in the world does. You can expect this to be the last fallout then.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2015)

007 said:


> Will Fallout 3 / NV keys purchased from Gamesplanet activate for our accounts or it can be purchased ONLY via Steam gifts?



Yes you can directly buy from Gamesplanet but amazon.de has a better deal on Fallout 3 GOTY and New Vegas UE for 3.4 EUR ($3.74) each


----------



## 007 (Oct 31, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yes you can directly buy from Gamesplanet but amazon.de has a better deal on Fallout 3 GOTY and New Vegas UE for 3.4 EUR ($3.74) each



Thanks mate, I saw the Amazon deal but FO3 might be cut version. 

*EDIT:* Amazon.de is supposedly selling the uncut version of FO3, so that makes it a great (and lowest?) deal for the price. Unfortunately too much hassle to go through to buy from outside Germany.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2015)

Can I play Fallout 4 without playing this. I mean is the story linked?
Sorry for the oT


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> Can I play Fallout 4 without playing this. I mean is the story linked?
> Sorry for the oT



There is no linkage. Different character arcs.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> Can I play Fallout 4 without playing this. I mean is the story linked?
> Sorry for the oT


All game series from Bethesda, same trend. Only the world setting is same. But always new story. So you can play them in any order.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yes you can directly buy from Gamesplanet but amazon.de has a better deal on Fallout 3 GOTY and New Vegas UE for 3.4 EUR ($3.74) each



how to buy from amazon.de


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how to buy from amazon.de


You need local payment method- I.e German address proof. And a VPN.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just cause 3 @ 1500rs on flipkart is it full game or just key?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Just cause 3 @ 1500rs on flipkart is it full game or just key?


It's cheaper on steam bro.

Most retail discs nowadays are only for key. Data is outdated on release day itself due to day 1 patches.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's cheaper on steam bro.
> 
> Most retail discs nowadays are only for key. Data is outdated on release day itself due to day 1 patches.



$53.99 its showing on steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> $53.99 its showing on steam


What? Where do you stay?

It's ₹899 in my steam page


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

India pune . why are you asking?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> India pune . why are you asking?


Regional pricing since yesterday. Just cause 3 is ₹899 on steam India buddy


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

just restarted steam , before all games were showing in $  now they are showing in ₹899,

Will price reduce after release date? or be the same?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> just restarted steam , before all games were showing in $  now they are showing in ₹899,
> 
> Will price reduce after release date? or be the same?


Can't say. But since it's preorder most prolly it won't reduce any further. But anyway, that price aint good enuf for you?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

coz its asking more 500 for DLCs, which i am already drooling all over 

how much big is the game (size) in gb?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> coz its asking more 500 for DLCs, which i am already drooling all over
> 
> how much big is the game (size) in gb?


My guess is as good as your. Gonna be above 10 gigs at least


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

sorry for so many questions , but do i get to download the game as soon as i pay or need to wait till release to play it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> sorry for so many questions , but do i get to download the game as soon as i pay or need to wait till release to play it


Lol. You have to wait till release. Preorder means you are paying the devs before game release. It's to support them. So don't buy now unless you want to support them.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

^^Generally, they start pre-loading a day earlier, but you have to wait till release to play it.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

lol , thgt would get to play it before , bcoz i had seen comments at amazon about Assassins creed syndicate preorder regarding game play and all , so i thgt whether we get to play before others. LOL Man really


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 4, 2015)

autumn sale on GOG has started.

oh,and steam has finally indian currency.
never thought i'd see the day.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 4, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> autumn sale on GOG has started.
> 
> oh,and steam has finally indian currency.
> never thought i'd see the day.



Everything you believe won't happen, does happens one day.


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 5, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Everything you believe won't happen, does happens one day.


yeah.just spent some time browsing the new game prices,quite a few games have a huge reduction in prices,and the majority have considerably reduced prices.this is especially helpful if you want to buy indie games,as their prices ended up a little high for us before as they would not be available locally.also,a lot of games are unavailable,as their regional pricing don't seem to have been decided.hopefully they'll be available soon
the only stuff that is practically the same price is games by japanese publishers(eg mgs 5,tales of zestria),they have just converted the usd price at exactly 65 rupees per dollar i think,and also added 23 rupees extra.
granted,we would have had to pay a conversion fee anyhow,but still,couldn't they cut us some slack?at least make it nice round numbers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> yeah.just spent some time browsing the new game prices,quite a few games have a huge reduction in prices,and the majority have considerably reduced prices.this is especially helpful if you want to buy indie games,as their prices ended up a little high for us before as they would not be available locally.also,a lot of games are unavailable,as their regional pricing don't seem to have been decided.hopefully they'll be available soon
> the only stuff that is practically the same price is games by japanese publishers(eg mgs 5,tales of zestria),they have just converted the usd price at exactly 65 rupees per dollar i think,and also added 23 rupees extra.
> granted,we would have had to pay a conversion fee anyhow,but still,couldn't they cut us some slack?at least make it nice round numbers.


They are just plain greedy devs. They are fine to sell their games way cheaper on retail here. So be it.

And this includes not only Japanese devs but also western ones like Bethesda etc.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are just plain greedy devs. They are fine to sell their games way cheaper on retail here. So be it.
> 
> And this includes not only Japanese devs but also western ones like Bethesda etc.



Yeah. We need to wait a few more days to see how everything turns up with the implementation of regional pricing. I am just waiting for the sale this time as I believe it will be saving me huge bucks this time.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2015)

We might not be turning back to most of the key sellers after the INR implementation but Nuuvem being a store from low-cost region _might_ still throw some awesome deals even for us.
*
Steps to buy from Nuuvem purchase-locked games (i.e. bypassing PayPal address protection check)*


Create a Argentinian PayPal account using a random Argentinian address.
Create a Entropay Account
Top-up the virtual credit card in Entropay
Add/Link that credit card to your Argentinian PayPal account
Paypal will ask you to verify it by sending a pre-auth charge with a 4 digit pin
Wait 2+ days and then check your Entropay balance statement
Get the 4 digit pin and verify your card on PayPal
Turn on your VPN to any South American country
Use the Argentinian PayPal account to pay in Nuuvem


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

Argentinian PayPal has to be created through VPN I presume. Further, the currency conversion rate of Entropay will probably eat through the discount. Worth a shot nevertheless.

Another question comes to mind, whether it will be possible to set the Steam Store to US region, and use Entropay VCC, and whether Steam will accept it as a payment tied to local address.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2015)

Skud said:


> Another question comes to mind, whether it will be possible to set the Steam Store to US region, and use Entropay VCC, and whether Steam will accept it as a payment tied to local address.


I guess the region switch might work with Entropay VCC. Also, I don't think its a good idea to play around with region switching quite frequently. Might raise some red flag.  Traders might possibly want to go back to US region to get ROW copies, otherwise I don't see any value in going back to US.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

An alt account can be dedicated for the job.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

Rocket League for ₹452, 4 pack for ₹943 (20% off) on STEAM

- - - Updated - - -

Play with Steam Machines Sales on STEAM 

- - - Updated - - -

Witcher 3 for ₹825 on STEAM


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 11, 2015)

gg steam sales

INR ftw


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2015)

Bought games, thanks ALien
*i.imgur.com/w3zUhAD.jpg


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 11, 2015)

Metro Redux Bundle (Both Last Light and 2033) ONLY FOR ₹180/-

Shadow of Mordor GOTY: ₹350

Talos Principle: ₹288

This is a steal guys! Play With Steam Machines


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Transistor for ₹141, bastion ₹119


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

ACidBaseD said:


> Metro Redux Bundle (Both Last Light and 2033) ONLY FOR ₹180/-
> 
> Shadow of Mordor GOTY: ₹350
> 
> ...


Trust me this is nothing. Wait for autumn and winter sale.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

ACidBaseD said:


> Metro Redux Bundle (Both Last Light and 2033) ONLY FOR ₹180/-
> 
> Shadow of Mordor GOTY: ₹350
> 
> ...




Talos Principle even lesser if you have the Alienware coupon. Since that coupon has a validity up to Jan-Feb 2016, I would say wait for the Winter Sale to see if it comes down more.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Trust me this is nothing. Wait for autumn and winter sale.



I am getting excited already
I will be traveling at that time, I need to be back asap or try some other options.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I am getting excited already
> I will be traveling at that time, I need to be back asap or try some other options.


Traveling within the country? Simple get 3g data pack and purchase on steam android app- its pretty good now.

NOTE: Airtel has free data roaming.

Almost all features as desktop steam.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Traveling within the country? Simple get 3g data pack and purchase on steam android app- its pretty good now.
> 
> NOTE: Airtel has free data roaming.
> 
> Almost all features as desktop steam.


wao nice, can I use maestro debit or will I have to use visa credit?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> wao nice, can I use maestro debit or will I have to use visa credit?


visa or master card  same as desktop. Or just fill you wallet before travel.

Is maestro used anywhere?


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

Skud said:


> Talos Principle even lesser if you have the Alienware coupon. Since that coupon has a validity up to Jan-Feb 2016, I would say wait for the Winter Sale to see if it comes down more.



Wow! that comes to 144 and I'm tempted. But 66% seems to be the highest cut so far. Will it go more than that?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Wow! that comes to 144 and I'm tempted. But 66% seems to be the highest cut so far. Will it go more than that?


Rule of the thumb. All games till date on steam have fallen to at least 75%. That is for sure.

Now your decision


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> visa or master card  same as desktop. Or just fill you wallet before travel.
> 
> Is maestro used anywhere?



Wallet already loaded for 1k for winter sales. Especially for the price errors.  (feeling hopeful)

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Rule of the thumb. All games till date on steam have fallen to at least 75%. That is for sure.
> 
> Now your decision


I'll wait then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Wallet already loaded for 1k for winter sales. Especially for the price errors.  (feeling hopeful)


Lol, loaded with 500 so far and it is already depleting thanks to the daily and weekly deals.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Wow! that comes to 144 and I'm tempted. But 66% seems to be the highest cut so far. Will it go more than that?




I am almost certain it will. Worst case scenario, it would to be on sale at the same discount during Winter Sale. So if you can wait for a month, you might pay even lesser. But hey, that's only 144, we have paid more for pirated games in our lifetime.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone buying rocket league 4 pack..


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Anyone buying rocket league 4 pack..


I will join you for group buy if we can wait till winter sales to see if there is more cut than 20%.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> I will join you for group buy if we can wait till winter sales to see if there is more cut than 20%.



Ok I can wait till winter sale


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

Better to wait, this sale is just a stop-gap, expect more during Autumn/Winter sale. And the waiting period is just a month or so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there wintersales for blizzard games too ??
I dont expect a pricecut in Legacy of the Void but I want the older ones


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there wintersales for blizzard games too ??
> I dont expect a pricecut in Legacy of the Void but I want the older ones


Yes you can expect.

I got battlechest last year at 50% off.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 11, 2015)

Talos principle is 144₹ using alienware code


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> Talos principle is 144₹ using alienware code



Share the code please


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Share the code please



Get it here bro. 
*na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/the-talos-principle-50-steam-discount-key-giveaway


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Get it here bro.
> *na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/the-talos-principle-50-steam-discount-key-giveaway



A googled and got the key. 

But I accidentally purchased the game without code, I requested for refund and it is initiated.

Can I buy again now immediately?


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> A googled and got the key.
> 
> But I accidentally purchased the game without code, I requested for refund and it is initiated.
> 
> Can I buy again now immediately?



Yes you can.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> A googled and got the key.
> 
> But I accidentally purchased the game without code, I requested for refund and it is initiated.
> 
> Can I buy again now immediately?


Be careful not to do this repeatedly lest you want your account flagged


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes you can.


Thanks


aniketdawn.89 said:


> Be careful not to do this repeatedly lest you want your account flagged


oh i see got it

- - - Updated - - -

Oh no!!


> Your account already owns some of the above items, so you can’t purchase them again. You can purchase these items as a gift or adjust the contents of your cart to continue.



But I can see in steam support as 



> You have a pending refund request for this product. Cancel refund request


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just purchase the second copy as gift and store it in inventory. Once refund gets approved, original purchase would be removed from your account / library. Now redeem the gift yourself.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Just purchase the second copy as gift and store it in inventory. Once refund gets approved, original purchase would be removed from your account / library. Now redeem the gift yourself.


Thanks., but I cant provide my alienware promo code in payment window. Or am I blind?

PS:using browser


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Thanks., but I cant provide my alienware promo code in payment window. Or am I blind?


It's not a coupon code to be entered. Redeem the coupon code normally first as how you'll activate any game key. It creates a coupon in inventory. That coupon will auto apply when purchasing the game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

DMC Devil May Cry Complete Pack has price error in Korea available for ₹223.31(₩3,900)


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> DMC Devil May Cry Complete Pack has price error in Korea available for ₹223.31(₩3,900)



Fixed now

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> It's not a coupon code to be entered. Redeem the coupon code normally first as how you'll activate any game key. It creates a coupon in inventory. That coupon will auto apply when purchasing the game.



I will try.


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> DMC Devil May Cry Complete Pack has price error in Korea available for ₹223.31(₩3,900)



Does cross region gifting works between Korea and India? No use of this error otherwise.

EDIT: It seems to have cross region lock tag. Did you get it [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Does cross region gifting works between Korea and India? No use of this error otherwise.
> 
> EDIT: It seems to have cross region lock tag. Did you get it [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]?



I bought the game on summer sale so I don't need it. Comments from reddit stats that Korea has no region lock for steam gifts


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I bought the game on summer sale so I don't need it. Comments from reddit stats that Korea has no region lock for steam gifts



Thanks!  Strange that I was able to trade DMC Complete Pack successfully.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2015)

Talos Principle down to 288 from 849


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Talos Principle down to 288 from 849



Already posted couple of pages back. We are waiting and expecting for more cuts during the winter sale. 
Anyway, you get can it for 144 using this coupon. Enjoy!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

007 said:


> Already posted couple of pages back. We are waiting and expecting for more cuts during the winter sale.
> Anyway, you get can it for 144 using this coupon. Enjoy!


Is it really that good?


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it really that good?



Yep, if you liked Portal type of games. Like Portal, but better. Check out few videos if it interests you.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

If you like puzzle/adventure games, then it seems like the best atm. You can play the prelude for free here:-

*Sigils of Elohim*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it really that good?



I played the demo and really liked it. it is available on the game page of steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alright thanks for the info. Will try it 

BTW, just loving transistor atm. Do try it! And play with a controller.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Talos Principle down to 288 from 849



That sounds like an excellent game. I strive for games like Portal. It was epic. If Talos Principle is even half as puzzling and entertaining, I think it will be worth it.
Thanks for the coupon code too. I bought Talos Principle along with "Life is Strange, Ep 1" too. The later seems good too.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

^^You reminded me that all its episodes have been released, so I can now start downloading the game.


This looks good, only 74 bucks:-

Save 75% on Valiant Hearts: The Great War? / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre? on Steam


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 12, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^You reminded me that all its episodes have been released, so I can now start downloading the game.
> 
> 
> This looks good, only 74 bucks:-
> ...



I bought the game for for $3.75


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2015)

Changing times.  If you have completed it then you should be satisfied. I would have bought it much earlier had it been on sale at UPlay for that price (hate games with multiple DRM/clients).


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2015)

007 said:


> Already posted couple of pages back. We are waiting and expecting for more cuts during the winter sale.
> Anyway, you get can it for 144 using this coupon. Enjoy!



I bought it finally for 144, thanks for the share


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Reposting (sorry for wrong sub forum post before)

Klei entertainment sale on steam

Shank games at ₹55 each!

Damn why did I buy it before 

Don't starve is also dirt cheap. Though the bundle price for don't starve is not up even though individual all are up.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 13, 2015)

*www.reapershop.com/product/just-cause-3/

Just Cause 3 for 789₹
Price may increase cause I got it for 759₹


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> *www.reapershop.com/product/just-cause-3/
> 
> Just Cause 3 for 789₹
> Price may increase cause I got it for 759₹


Will be cheaper on steam on sale.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Reposting (sorry for wrong sub forum post before)
> 
> Klei entertainment sale on steam
> 
> Shank games at ₹55 each!



Yeah I saw that post first  Bought Shank 2 this morning. When will Invisible Inc. fall down to this price range?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Yeah I saw that post first  Bought Shank 2 this morning. When will Invisible Inc. fall down to this price range?


It's still pretty new. Even am waiting for it


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 13, 2015)

ARK: Survival Evolved for ₹488 on STEAM


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2015)

Anybody interested in group buy of The Banner Saga? Getting the 4-pack makes individual game cost 91.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved for ₹488 on STEAM



not recommended, its broken and needs optimizations..only the super high end pcs can play it well


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Anybody interested in group buy of The Banner Saga? Getting the 4-pack makes individual game cost 91.


Should have posted before. I bought standalone


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Should have posted before. I bought standalone



Aw man. I  just noticed the 4-pack option and it seems to be a bit more savings. And you've already played 2+ hours.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Aw man. I  just noticed the 4-pack option and it seems to be a bit more savings. And you've already played 2+ hours.


Idlemaster


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will be cheaper on steam on sale.



When is that? 

For 800, Just Cause 3 is a good buy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved for ₹488 on STEAM



If we buy it now, do we have to pay more again when the game releases ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> If we buy it now, do we have to pay more again when the game releases ?



NO!!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> When is that?
> 
> For 800, Just Cause 3 is a good buy


Patience my child. Patience. Hasn't arkham knight taught you anything about preordering?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Patience my child. Patience. Hasn't arkham knight taught you anything about preordering?


Thing is JC3 is based on same engine as Mad Max so that means its pretty well optimized


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Thing is JC3 is based on same engine as Mad Max so that means its pretty well optimized



cant really say that.. Mad max didnt have as much destructible environment or environmental clutter as JC..


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Patience my child. Patience. Hasn't arkham knight taught you anything about preordering?





ZTR said:


> Thing is JC3 is based on same engine as Mad Max so that means its pretty well optimized





Nerevarine said:


> cant really say that.. Mad max didnt have as much destructible environment or environmental clutter as JC..



Mad Max was great that's why I too think JC3 will be great... Let's see... 2 weeks to go


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Trust me, of late I preordered two titles, and the only one that was fully justified and kept me completely satisfied was tw3 in all aspects. Now that I have also played FO4, I am certain only tw3 is GOTY. MGS5 prolly a contender but I didn't play it.

And even though I love fallout, FO4 has left me wanting for more. It is just an enhanced version of FO3 you can say. Nothing new or groundbreaking in it.


----------



## 007 (Nov 17, 2015)

GMG just got a perm ban from /r/GameDeals. They are not authorized to sell Activision and Ubisoft games and have been sourcing keys from elsewhere. They have been under scrutiny since the Witcher 3 fiasco and now the mods have decided to permanently ban them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2015)

Amazon.com: Outlast [Online Game Code]: Video Games
5$

Amazon.com: Borderlands 2 [Online Game Code]: Video Games
5$

Which one of them is worth buying?


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon.com: Outlast [Online Game Code]: Video Games
> 5$
> 
> Amazon.com: Borderlands 2 [Online Game Code]: Video Games
> ...



Borderlands 2 imo


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon.com: Outlast [Online Game Code]: Video Games
> 5$
> 
> Amazon.com: Borderlands 2 [Online Game Code]: Video Games
> ...




B2 I think. btw, are you trying to redeem that survey coupon?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2015)

Skud said:


> B2 I think. btw, are you trying to redeem that survey coupon?


What survey?


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh, they recently gave a $5 gift coupon for completing a survey, thought you were trying to spend that.


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this a good deal for Bioshock 2? ~$1.88


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2015)

^^yup, any day.


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^yup, any day.



Thanks. They took down the deal before I could get it.  It was available for 7.50 PLN when I posted.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 19, 2015)

[IndieGala] Eurofighter Typhoon (Free)


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> [IndieGala] Eurofighter Typhoon (Free)


TFS


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 22, 2015)

Glacier 3: The Meltdown free from Indiegala giveaways.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 22, 2015)

hotline miami 2 is on sale for around 287 , i have that 50% of coupon too ,which stacks , so if anyone wants that coupon let me know!


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 22, 2015)

[Steam] Two towers 2 (Giveaway)

-----updated------

[Steam] Knights and Merchants HD (Giveaway)

You need to create an account in dlh.net to obtain keys.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2015)

[Humble] Codemasters Bundle - $1 for GRID 2 + GRID 2 Drift Pack, DiRT Showdown, Overlord™, Operation Flashpoint Complete, Hospital Tycoon, Colin McRae Rally | BTA for GRID Autosport, Overlord II and more | $15 for GRID Autosport Season Pass, DiRT 3 Complete and GRID 2: All In DLC Pack


----------



## masterkd (Nov 25, 2015)

Thief Collection Rs. 220
Save 75% on Thief on Steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Thief Collection Rs. 220
> Save 75% on Thief on Steam


Wait for autumn sale to start tonight. Buy after that and get added benefits.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2015)

BF4 Premium @ Rs.999.60 
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium

BF4 Premium *Edition *@ Rs.1199.60 
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wait for autumn sale to start tonight. Buy after that and get added benefits.


At what time in india autumn sale will start?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2015)

I guess around 10:30pm


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Usually the sales kick off at 10AM PDT. So, 11:30PM IST.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 25, 2015)

Witcher 3 and Mad Max @ 589 Steam


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 25, 2015)

any glitches


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> any glitches


Yeah. Not so deep discounts yet. All crap ones except a few.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2015)

No discount for Divinity Original Sin


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 26, 2015)

if anyone is interested in fallout 3 goty /fall out newvegas ultimate get it from here 
*de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-3-game-of-the-year-edition-steam-key--1355-1
*de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition-steam-key--1060-2

for 3.40 euros 
i got new vegas and it works fine !
the deal expires in around 6 hours

on another note two of the best deals on steam sale ,seems to be not priced in India atm,
wolfenstein new order and skyrim legendary edition both are 85% and 75% off respectively

i wonder if they are going to priced at all


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2015)

MGS V: Ground Zeroes for 522 in Steam after 60% discount. Yeah right!  
As I said sometime back, key resellers still have a shot here with us. Bought for 167rs at Nuuvem just now. Key is ROW in case if anyone is interested.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> if anyone is interested in fallout 3 goty /fall out newvegas ultimate get it from here
> *de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-3-game-of-the-year-edition-steam-key--1355-1
> *de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition-steam-key--1060-2
> 
> ...



Use foruncut link to get additional 5% discount at Gamesplanet.

- - - Updated - - -

Wolfenstein: TNO for 85% is a helluva deal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

How's the bioshock triple pack look on steam? ₹524


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How's the bioshock triple pack look on steam? ₹524


Interesting for those who don't have any. But most of em will have it from previous Humble bundle as well the $1 Bioshock Infinite promotion. On the other hand, its about just 150rs less than the US price $10.19. So doesn't fall into deep-cuts in my books.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

007 said:


> Interesting for those who don't have any. But most of em will have it from previous Humble bundle as well the $1 Bioshock Infinite promotion. On the other hand, its about just 150rs less than the US price $10.19. So doesn't fall into deep-cuts in my books.


Am very disappointed with the steam sale :/

What were they thinking? If Daily and weekly deals are better then what is the point of a sale?


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am very disappointed with the steam sale :/
> 
> What were they thinking? If Daily and weekly deals are better then what is the point of a sale?



Hmm yeah. You are not alone bro.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 26, 2015)

This Steam sale doesn't seem as good usual.



alienempire said:


> No discount for Divinity Original Sin



Buy it at full price if you can - it isn't expensive and it is a truly addictive game. I have played 45 hours already and I am still in Cyseal, the first area. Just make sure you don't waste any attirbutes or skill points - DOS isn't an easy game, especially at first.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2015)

^^This is not really a major sale in Steam Calendar. Big one is the Winter Sale. So not exactly bad considering the number of games on sale and the amount of discount offered. But for those games which haven't hit 75% off yet, may be its better to wait for a month or so.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 26, 2015)

Is it worth to buy the crew @₹200 ? I heard the mp is dead


----------



## Alok (Nov 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> No discount for Divinity Original Sin



Yeah I was waiting for it as well


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Is it worth to buy the crew @₹200 ? I heard the mp is dead



my question exactly.
I would rather buy left4dead1 as its mp is still alive and kicking


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> my question exactly.
> I would rather buy left4dead1 as its mp is still alive and kicking


That and all other valve games. Try half life dm, or team fortress classic, still full servers.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That and all other valve games. Try half life dm, or team fortress classic, still full servers.



I have them both, just don;t like playing those


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 26, 2015)

Is it worth to buy Elite: Dangerous for ₹980 (only Includes the base game while its expansion costs $195 additional)

- - - Updated - - -

Trackmania Turbo Pre-order for $10 (Lower than Indian Retail price)

- - - Updated - - -

The Crew Complete Edition [Online Game Code] $15


----------



## z3rO (Nov 26, 2015)

Battlefield 4 Premium Edition, is it worth it and are there good servers with lower pings available to Indian players? The MP of BF4 is well alive these days, right?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 26, 2015)

Divinity Original Sin for ₹636(25% off) ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Battlefield 4 Premium Edition, is it worth it and are there good servers with lower pings available to Indian players? The MP of BF4 is well alive these days, right?


It would be better if you check before you buy. Latency varies according to the ISP and locations. I stopped buying Battlefield games after BF3 because I was pissed about their frequent and expensive expansions. They release premium edition games and then charge extra for more content.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Battlefield 4 Premium Edition, is it worth it and are there good servers with lower pings available to Indian players? The MP of BF4 is well alive these days, right?



BF4 is very much alive with 30k people at peak times. There are a number of low ping singapore ,hong kong servers for indian players. The devs are frequently releasing free dlcs for some time now.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> BF4 is very much alive with 30k people at peak times. There are a number of low ping singapore ,hong kong servers for indian players. The devs are frequently releasing free dlcs for some time now.


Can you please post the IP of some servers so that we may check the latency to them?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2015)

216.12.208.165:25500
119.81.130.180:25300
216.185.114.94:19867
Try these three


----------



## Alok (Nov 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Divinity Original Sin for ₹636(25% off) ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็



only 25 %


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wolfenstein: The New Order for just $4.90. That's better than the Steam US deal. Note that Steam India does not have purchase option yet for this game.

- - - Updated - - -

Hitman 2: Silent Assassin free! Use coupon *FreeSilentAssassin* at checkout.

- - - Updated - - -

Evil Within for $4.90. Note that Steam India does not have purchase option yet for this game.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Hitman 2: Silent Assassin free! Use coupon *FreeSilentAssassin* at checkout.



It seems it will be delivered at US address. And it is stuck at processing my order.


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

masterkd said:


> It seems it will be delivered at US address. And it is stuck at processing my order.


Yes, I just gave some random address and got my steam key.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes, I just gave some random address and got my steam key.



Ahh it was stuck at processing my order for a very long time. Got my steam key as well. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order for just $4.90. That's better than the Steam US deal. Note that Steam India does not have purchase option yet for this game.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It was my first Hitman game.  Should I buy Wolfenstein: The New Order right now? Or should I wait till it is available on Steam India?


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> It was my first Hitman game.  Should I buy Wolfenstein: The New Order right now? Or should I wait till it is available on Steam India?


I'd suggest to go for it. $5 is very well worth for the game and historic lowest of course. Publisher being Bethesda, I don't know how cheap they'd be willing to set the base price for Steam India, if and if they are planning to set it. Take Fallout 4 and the pricing for example. If you want the game in the 2XX INR range during some sale, then Bethesda has to set the base price at about 1499, which is highly unlikely for their $60 game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

Dishonored GOTY for $5.07

Skyrim Legendary Edition for $6

Fallout 3 GOTY for $3.5

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate for $3.5

Abovel Deals from Nuveem

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood for $4.99 on Getgamesgo


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Ahh it was stuck at processing my order for a very long time. Got my steam key as well. Thanks.


I gave my Indian address, the item was successfully purchased and I have it in my sq enix account library. But got no steam key?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I gave my Indian address, the item was successfully purchased and I have it in my sq enix account library. But got no steam key?



I got DRM free version


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I got DRM free version


Yeah me too. Got direct download link.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes, I just gave some random address and got my steam key.


Where did you get your steam key?

Email or sq en library?


----------



## masterkd (Nov 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Where did you get your steam key?
> 
> Email or sq en library?



My Account -> Delivery -> View


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Where did you get your steam key?
> 
> Email or sq en library?



My Account --> Your Orders --> Delivery --> View and I get this.

*i.imgur.com/s1GzxKj.jpg


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 27, 2015)

For steam key I think you have to use US address ,for rest i think you get the drm free version 
The deals on nuvem are terrific 
Skyrim legendary edition is 6$ and I would love to have it ,can someone help,I have only a maestro card and no PayPal
Edit 
Never mind it's cheaper on steam, I'll wait for it to come on steam hopefully during winter sale


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> Yes, I just gave some random address and got my steam key.


Seems like I had registered on the older sq enix site. 

I just registered on the na site now with a proper us address (my friend) but now that game is not even in the store.

 The main page still has the free hitman 2 image but clicking on it just refreshes the page :/

Any ideas?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Seems like I had registered on the older sq enix site.
> 
> I just registered on the na site now with a proper us address (my friend) but now that game is not even in the store.
> 
> ...



overloaded probably, it was the case yesterday night also, the whole game disappeared 
i have already seen the offer in different subbreddits


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> overloaded probably, it was the case yesterday night also, the whole game disappeared
> i have already seen the offer in different subbreddits


But they mention that the offer is till 29th. Guess I will check later


----------



## bippukt (Nov 27, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^This is not really a major sale in Steam Calendar. Big one is the Winter Sale. So not exactly bad considering the number of games on sale and the amount of discount offered. But for those games which haven't hit 75% off yet, may be its better to wait for a month or so.



Unfortunately, I will be too busy from January


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Unfortunately, I will be too busy from January


Am busy year round. Always have work. Doesn't stop me from playing games.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 27, 2015)

I am trying to purchase Dishonored GOTY from Nuuvem. However when I am checking out it says the item is not available in your country. Should I go ahead and purchase it using Hola. Will there be any issue?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I am trying to purchase Dishonored GOTY from Nuuvem. However when I am checking out it says the item is not available in your country. Should I go ahead and purchase it using Hola. Will there be any issue?



I purchased using Hola, no problem for me


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I purchased using Hola, no problem for me



So [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], why don't list all the loots you did so far with the sales (and from where)  might be helpful for others. Also post such cross region site offers. I would've not known about Ubi BR if it wasn't for you.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> So [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], why don't list all the loots you did so far with the sales (and from where)  might be helpful for others. Also post such cross region site offers. I would've not known about Ubi BR if it wasn't for you.



I purchased the game yesterday from UBI  I don't know whether they revoke the key or not becoz I used UBI BR for the 1st time

- - - Updated - - -

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag for ₹124 on STEAM


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Assassin's Creed: Black Flag for ₹124 on STEAM



Good find! Seems to be the only AC on Steam at 75% off. Digital Deluxe and Standard at same price lol. Can someone tell me about the season pass and DLCs? are they worth?


----------



## snap (Nov 28, 2015)

*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/3ugx9w/steam_i_did_a_list_of_games_under_1_with_good/


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone help me with purchase of skyrim legendary edition from nuuvem ,i don't have PayPal ,the offer seems too good to be ignored ,if anyone can help ,let me know


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 28, 2015)

Can u play games bought from cross region store? 
One of my friend from US wanted to buy from Indian store.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 28, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Can u play games bought from cross region store?
> One of my friend from US wanted to buy from Indian store.



Afaik,you can ,cross region play is restricted in case of retail purchases it seems ,(games like CSGO)there is no such restriction if you buy it from steam store 
But buying it and activating isnt going to be straightforward


----------



## z3rO (Nov 29, 2015)

The BF4 Premium Edition deal is tempting but I don't have the money right now. 
Will this deal repeat itself in near future (winters) or is it a one time deal? What do you guys think?

A few years ago Game4U was selling BF3 + Premium for 800 bucks and I missed that one. I still regret it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

z3rO said:


> The BF4 Premium Edition deal is tempting but I don't have the money right now.
> Will this deal repeat itself in near future (winters) or is it a one time deal? What do you guys think?


It's bound to repeat. Chill.

Maybe better price even.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's bound to repeat. Chill.
> 
> Maybe better price even.



Well, then I think I'll skip this one. Thanks. Saving up for an SSD.

BTW Is this its best price yet?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Well, then I think I'll skip this one. Thanks. Saving up for an SSD.
> 
> BTW Is this its best price yet?


Yeah get that ssd. I got mine this month 

I think this is the best price yet.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 29, 2015)

Tried to buy the skyrim game from nuuvem ,but it failed after starting the PayPal transaction ,and  nuuvem showing the item is not available in the country ,1$ lost in transaction charges !


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 29, 2015)

z3rO said:


> The BF4 Premium Edition deal is tempting but I don't have the money right now.
> Will this deal repeat itself in near future (winters) or is it a one time deal? What do you guys think?
> 
> A few years ago Game4U was selling BF3 + Premium for 800 bucks and I missed that one. I still regret it.



I am the one got that deal that time and still happy with it.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 30, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> I am the one got that deal that time and still happy with it.


 

I got BF3 and Premium Membership in separate deals. Total around 1.4k IIRC. 

- - - Updated - - -

Borrowed some money and got BF4 Premium Edition for 1.2k


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2015)

Lords of the Fallen got INR price, now available for ₹247 (75% off)


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Lords of the Fallen got INR price, now available for ₹247 (75% off)



crap game, avoid.. better get dark souls 1


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> crap game, avoid.. better get dark souls 1



+1 . Lords  of the fallen is easy and nowhere challenging. just gaze the sun in Dark Souls 1


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got the DS1 for 330


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2015)

I got Need for Speed Deluxe Edition 2015 for PS4 for 2.8k
Original price was 4.8K Digital Download


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Got the DS1 for 330


Dark souls 1 or DarkSiders 1?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Dark souls 1 or DarkSiders 1?


For me none.

Get darksiders as the package though, not standalone.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Dark souls 1 or DarkSiders 1?



Both pretty good. Worth the money. Classic games.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bethesda games have Indian Pricing Now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Bethesda games have Indian Pricing Now.


Old news


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Old news



Okay. I was not following the news since last few days. I don't think I am waiting for Winter Sales now and my wallet is going to be empty by the evening.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Okay. I was not following the news since last few days. I don't think I am waiting for Winter Sales now and my wallet is going to be empty by the evening.


What man? The prices are not discounted anymore now.
Wait till winter. Just a few weeks away.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What man? The prices are not discounted anymore now.
> Wait till winter. Just a few weeks away.



What? Sales are over?  Yes, will wait then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What? Sales are over?  Yes, will wait then.


Yeah, last night 11.30 pm


----------



## xtr3m3 (Dec 2, 2015)

are the new games included in sale?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jade empire special edition free on origin india.

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Alok (Dec 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Jade empire special edition free on origin india.
> 
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/free-games/on-the-house



got it  its good game but combat seems very easy.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2015)

Did anyone notice that the official Price of PS4 is now 32K
Link: PlayStation®4 : PlayStation® : Sony India

On Amazon its selling for 31K
Link: Sony PlayStation 4 500GB Console (PS4): Amazon.in: Video Games


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Did anyone notice that the official Price of PS4 is now 32K
> Link: PlayStation®4 : PlayStation® : Sony India
> 
> On Amazon its selling for 31K
> Link: Sony PlayStation 4 500GB Console (PS4): Amazon.in: Video Games



Its "*PC *Game Deals" thread, why would anyone.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Did anyone notice that the official Price of PS4 is now 32K
> Link: PlayStation®4 : PlayStation® : Sony India
> 
> On Amazon its selling for 31K
> Link: Sony PlayStation 4 500GB Console (PS4): Amazon.in: Video Games



Sony released the new 1TB version,ergo the price drop on the older PS4 model.The new one supposed to be slightly more power efficient.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 4, 2015)

Somebody gift me just cause 3.
Steam: utkarshns

  

Thanks in advance


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 4, 2015)

Free

*www.epicgames.com/shadowcomplex/


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 4, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Somebody gift me just cause 3.
> Steam: utkarshns
> 
> 
> ...



I remember you had made many giveaways once. So, this is your return gift from somebody who might be impressed by your gratitude.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 4, 2015)

Let's see, my hands are itching to play JC3!
Hopefully, my santa sees this soon.


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Let's see, my hands are itching to play JC3!
> Hopefully, my santa sees this soon.


I didn't know we were playing secret Santa. Are we?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 4, 2015)

We could be, it would surely be fun 
I just hope I get jc3 soon in my steam account, 35gB DL won't be long then.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2015)

I also wanted Just Cause 3 

Waiting for my secret santa


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 4, 2015)

Btw, steam's local pricing is pretty great.
Jc3 is for 999, whereas internationaly its I guess close to 59.99usd.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 4, 2015)

No interest in Rainbow six siege?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys you do know that even Santa comes with a clause. So nothing in life is free


----------



## ZTR (Dec 4, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Btw, steam's local pricing is pretty great.
> Jc3 is for 999, whereas internationaly its I guess close to 59.99usd.


It was for 899₹ before releasing 

And I got it for 760₹ from a third party site


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 5, 2015)

Assassin's Creed Syndicate is going for Rs1079 on Steam. Rs 720 discount.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Assassin's Creed Syndicate is going for Rs1079 on Steam. Rs 720 discount.



Isn't the discount early for a AAA game like it? The game have got good reviews also.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 5, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Isn't the discount early for a AAA game like it? The game have got good reviews also.


Very early. It only released last month! I just purchased it. We won't get a better price than that for a long time.


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 12, 2015)

Giants:Citizen Kabuto is free on GOG.just scroll past the deals on gog store page,and there it is tucked away at the bottom


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 12, 2015)

ZTR said:


> It was for 899₹ before releasing
> 
> And I got it for 760₹ from a third party site



Where? G2A?


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2015)

DBC 14 is now base priced at just 499!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Giants: Citizen Kabuto on GOG.com

For free...34 hours remaining


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Giants: Citizen Kabuto on GOG.com
> 
> For free...34 hours remaining


Just 2 posts above.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2015)

Also don't link to the game page, you have to claim the free game from the homepage itself. Going through the game page, you actually have to pay for it.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bioshock 1 & 2 for 126/- each at Nuuvem. That is about 40 bucks cheaper than Steam India store price (during sales).


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 12, 2015)

007 said:


> DBC 14 is now base priced at just 499!



Why didn't i foresee this


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 12, 2015)

007 said:


> DBC 14 is now base priced at just 499!


Now all we have to do is wait for the winter sale.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Why didn't i foresee this


I know what you mean.  It happens bro.



Pasapa said:


> Now all we have to do is wait for the winter sale.


It has not gone on sale for quite sometime as per ITAD (17 months) and that too 10% only, so can't really expect a deal during winter sales. Nevertheless, it is a great price already.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2015)

Have a Divine Divinity GOG code. If anybody wants please befriend me in GOG (ID-skud79).


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 12, 2015)

Skud said:


> Have a Divine Divinity GOG code. If anybody wants please befriend me in GOG (ID-skud79).



Added you My ID: LIMITEDEDITION


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Added you My ID: LIMITEDEDITION



ygpm!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

[GOG] Big Winter Finale 2/2 - Last 24 hours - 8 bundles still running, previous daily deals back on sale including Anno series, Settlers series, Prince of Persia series - FREE copy of Giants:Citizen Kabuto, $3 mystery games and many more! : GameDeals


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 15, 2015)

WORMS FORTS: UNDER SIEGE Free at [GOG]
get it


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 15, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> WORMS FORTS: UNDER SIEGE Free at [GOG]
> get it



Gratitude 
10Chars


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice ! Got the game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 18, 2015)

GTS Comic Con Pre-order offers:

*scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/12362654_999173366806691_4795893386604953528_o.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 20, 2015)

Nuveem Holiday Sale

Full List of Sales


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2015)

Wait a second... this Nuveem sale.. you mean I can get Steam copy of DiRT Rally at Rs 76.99? From here? DiRT Rally - PC - Buy it at Nuuvem


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nuveem Holiday Sale
> 
> Full List of Sales


Have you guys purchased from this site? Is this legit? Those prices are insane!


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wait a second... this Nuveem sale.. you mean I can get Steam copy of DiRT Rally at Rs 76.99? From here? DiRT Rally - PC - Buy it at Nuuvem



Nope It's displayed in R$ 76.99 (reais) which converts at ₹1281.64 and also it is region locked


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 20, 2015)

Just wait for Steam winter Sale. Nothing will match indian discount.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 20, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Just wait for Steam winter Sale. Nothing will match indian discount.


I have a feeling it won't be that great.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 20, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I have a feeling it won't be that great.



Just 2 more days and then we will know it. I believe it will be the best sale ever for us.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 20, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Just 2 more days and then we will know it. I believe it will be the best sale ever for us.


I hope you're right .


----------



## Alok (Dec 21, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Just 2 more days and then we will know it. I believe it will be the best sale ever for us.



+1. No sale can give you skyrim legendary edition for ~3 (212 INR) . After steam regional pricing there is no need to look any other store, at least I won't.

- - - Updated - - -

Get Bio Menace free on GOG


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> +1. No sale can give you skyrim legendary edition for ~3 (212 INR) . After steam regional pricing there is no need to look any other store, at least I won't.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Get Bio Menace free on GOG



ah,bio menace.this was probably my first pc game.actually,it has been free for a while from the developer,i played it with dosbox a while back.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

*Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six® SIEGE - Uplay key* 66% off ($20), probably pricing error. Get it fast if you want.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 22, 2015)

^ Not worth it.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 22, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> ^ Not worth it.


Nah, the game is incredibly fun.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

Different people, different choices. Don't think you will get this price any sooner.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 22, 2015)

Skud said:


> *Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six® SIEGE - Uplay key* 66% off ($20), probably pricing error. Get it fast if you want.



It converts at ₹1400(using paypal conversion rate) which is ₹100 less than the retail version(₹1499)


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

No idea about retail price mate.  Not worthy then. And it seems like the error is specific to India only.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 22, 2015)

Elite Dangerous for ₹99 price error only in India


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

Even the base price is ₹198, lol.

- - - Updated - - -

Those with a penchant for simulation games, this is a good deal:-

Dovetail Games Franchise Collection


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> Even the base price is ₹198, lol.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nice find


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> It converts at ₹1400(using paypal conversion rate) which is ₹100 less than the retail version(₹1499)


Available on f-kart for 1300/- including the hardcopy.  Ordered one today.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

ha ha, there's a new Humble Bundle too today:- 

Humble Square Enix Bundle 3

- - - Updated  from Steam Sales- - -

Save 90% on King's Quest on Steam

Save 80% on Lords Of The Fallen? on Steam

Save 80% on Transistor on Steam

- - - Updated - - -

Save 90% on Aarklash: Legacy on Steam

Save 90% on Chivalry: Complete Pack

Save 85% on Flatout Complete Pack

- - - Updated - - -

Witcher Trilogy at ₹670, Witcher 3 at ₹589.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2015)

Red Faction Collection for ₹209 (90% off)


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

Save 85% on The Evil Within on Steam

- - - Updated - - -

Save 85% on Wolfenstein: The New Order on Steam

- - - Updated - - -

Save 50% on Wolfenstein: The Old Blood on Steam


Sniper Elite Trilogy @ ₹311, Sniper Elite 3 @ ₹197.

- - - Updated - - -

Not exactly a game: Save 80% on 3DMark on Steam

- - - Updated - - -

Save 80% on Fable Anniversary on Steam


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2015)

Guys want to buy rocket league.  Want to know which one to get just the rocket league base game for 395/- or rocket league 4 pack for 825/-?  Also want to know whether the 4 pack includes the base game..  want it for multiplayer gaming..  no singleplayer from my end..


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2015)

Star Wars Collection for ₹443 (77% off)

Double Fine Bundle(Grim Fandango,Broken Age,Brutal Legend etc) for ₹385 (80% off)


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2015)

FIFA 16 for 20$ on origin Mexico


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried playing Dragon Age Inquisition? Is it Region locked?


----------



## baccilus (Dec 23, 2015)

GRID Autosport on huge discount on steam. It is also available for SteamOS.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

Trinelogy @ ₹169


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Has anyone tried playing Dragon Age Inquisition? Is it Region locked?


DA:I is banned in India and not purchasable on Indian Origin store. You know that or is this news to you?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

007 said:


> DA:I is banned in India and not purchasable on Indian Origin store. You know that or is this news to you?


Yes, I'm aware of this, hence my question. I thought that was fairly obvious. I would like to know if there is another way to play this game in India.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Has anyone tried playing Dragon Age Inquisition? Is it Region locked?



I have bough it from Origin Mexico and it is working fine.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I have bough it from Origin Mexico and it is working fine.


That's what I wanted to know. If it's possible . How do you change the region of Origin? Did you use a VPN?


----------



## BakBob (Dec 24, 2015)

007 said:


> DA:I is banned in India and not purchasable on Indian Origin store. You know that or is this news to you?



Why is it banned?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> That's what I wanted to know. If it's possible . How do you change the region of Origin? Did you use a VPN?


Yes use tunnelbear or hola.



BakBob said:


> Why is it banned?



EA decided not to sell it India as it have gay relationship possible and that was against laws.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> That's what I wanted to know. If it's possible . How do you change the region of Origin? Did you use a VPN?



You dont need to change region of origin, you have to purchase it from Origin Mexico store by using Mexico VPN.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen. I will go and purchase it now. I love helpful people.  

This forum should have a Rep system.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Thank you gentlemen. I will go and purchase it now. I love helpful people.
> 
> This forum should have a Rep system.



The button below the name. "Starred" icon. Though reputation score doesn't matter for most here.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The button below the name. "Starred" icon. Though reputation score doesn't matter for most here.


Cool. I'm on tapatalk. Don't remember seeing a Star icon when I browsed the site on my PC. Will check it out later.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You dont need to change region of origin, you have to purchase it from Origin Mexico store by using Mexico VPN.


May I ask why Mexico. Everyone says Mexico. Why not US? It's going for $16 on the US store.


----------



## Coolone (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys. Looking to get Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition, Any good deals going on for this game?


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Coolone said:


> Hey guys. Looking to get Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition, Any good deals going on for this game?



Of all the games available out there you had to choose the premium edition of arkham knight


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 24, 2015)

Ducktales Remastered for ₹62 (90% off)


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> May I ask why Mexico. Everyone says Mexico. Why not US? It's going for $16 on the US store.


I guess Mexico is cheaper than US. That's why. Did a quick check on the GOTY edition. US has it for $29.99 whereas MX $19.99.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

007 said:


> I guess Mexico is cheaper than US. That's why. Did a quick check on the GOTY edition. US has it for $29.99 whereas MX $19.99.


Wow. Those prices are crazy cheap! Thanks. Going to download TunnelBear on my PC and purchase. 

What about Billing Address? Does it have to be the credit card billing address or a fake Mexican one?


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Wow. Those prices are crazy cheap! Thanks. Going to download TunnelBear on my PC and purchase.
> 
> What about Billing Address? Does it have to be the credit card billing address or a fake Mexican one?


Better to use a fake Mexican address (but valid as in a real address of some place) while checkout. I usually do that for cross region purchases in general. Doesn't have to match actual credit card address for Indian cards.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 24, 2015)

For the Metro Redux bundle for super cheap on SteamOS


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Better to use a fake Mexican address (but valid as in a real address of some place) while checkout. I usually do that for cross region purchases in general. Doesn't have to match actual credit card address for Indian cards.


Thanks bud. You've been a real help


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 25, 2015)

Free Vanguard Princess: Facebook Needed

Vanguard Princess [Steam]


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2015)

Free Gaben: The Final Decision - Steam key - Twitter required, have trading cards.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 25, 2015)

Skud said:


> Free Gaben: The Final Decision - Steam key - Twitter required, have trading cards.



wth is this...


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 25, 2015)

Great. Origin is broken and I have no idea why. Can't log in and can't add anything to my Cart. Battlefront is only $24 also. I hope they sort this out before the sale ends.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> wth is this...



A free game


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 25, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Free Vanguard Princess: Facebook Needed
> 
> Vanguard Princess [Steam]



how to get this game

- - - Updated - - -



Skud said:


> Free Gaben: The Final Decision - Steam key - Twitter required, have trading cards.



again how to get this....


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how to get this game
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Check for the question mark sign in each row asking you to perform some actions, complete them, and get a Steam key.

Similarly in facebook, probably you are required to like certain stuff and provide your email for the key.


----------



## Skud (Dec 26, 2015)

EA Racing Pack @ ₹342

- - - Updated - - -

Disney Mega Pack: Wave 2 @ ₹294

- - - Updated - - -

For those who want to try something new:-

Save 40% on Eon Altar on Steam


----------



## Alok (Dec 27, 2015)

Skud said:


> For those who want to try something new:-
> 
> Save 40% on Eon Altar on Steam



Is it co-op only ? I mean no single player story mode ?
I don't have anyone to play with so if its coop only then useless for me.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Dec 27, 2015)

is CS:GO  @ 238rs , lowest price ever????


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> is CS:GO  @ 238rs , lowest price ever????


No. But currently the best you can get.


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> Is it co-op only ? I mean no single player story mode ?
> I don't have anyone to play with so if its coop only then useless for me.




There's SP as per the game description, but could be one of those games which is more enjoyable in co-op.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> is CS:GO  @ 238rs , lowest price ever????



No I bought it from amazon @₹199


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2015)

^I gifted friends for 1$ price (2014 christmas sales)


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I gifted friends for 1$ price (2014 christmas sales)



Lol but that doesn't count as sale price from the stores ._.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2015)

Grab free steam game keys from dlh.net. (just sign up and link your steam and social media account.)


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2015)

*Free Why So Evil 2 Steam keys*


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Free Lucius Steam keys*


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jan 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No. But currently the best you can get.



so should I buy it ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 2, 2016)

xtr3m3 said:


> so should I buy it ??


Depends, will you play it immediately and keep playing- then yes

If you have no hurry then maybe wait for a better deal which may be a long wait, valve stopped the deep discount on cs:go due to ppl hoarding the game in multiple accounts and trading the drops to their own accounts to earn money.


----------



## 007 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Reminder:* 1 hour more for Steam Holiday 2015 sales to end ..


----------



## JacobVR (Jan 6, 2016)

All the games are Steam redeemable. Moreover, each game comes with individual keys, so you can trade/gift the games you already have


----------



## 007 (Jan 6, 2016)

JacobVR said:


> All the games are Steam redeemable. Moreover, each game comes with individual keys, so you can trade/gift the games you already have


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 6, 2016)

007 said:


> What are you talking about?


Oh dear, we have another one


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2016)

007 said:


> What are you talking about?



maybe about some bundle keys


----------



## Skud (Jan 10, 2016)

Free *Indie Game Battle* Steam Key.

Just complete 3 actions, join the Steam groups and visit the sponsor page, you don't need Twitter.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Elite Dangerous for ₹99 price error only in India





Skud said:


> Even the base price is ₹198, lol.



They fixed the price now. As I guessed, the missed that zero. Total loot. 

Elite: Dangerous on Steam


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 15, 2016)

007 said:


> They fixed the price now. As I guessed, the missed that zero. Total loot.
> 
> Elite: Dangerous on Steam


Wow, that was a serious mistake on their part.


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2016)

*Free Omikron: The Nomad's Soul Steam key in memoriam to David Bowie's legacy*

Enter coupon code "omikron" at checkout to receive your free copy.

Might need US shipping/billing addresses.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 15, 2016)

007 said:


> They fixed the price now. As I guessed, the missed that zero. Total loot.
> 
> Elite: Dangerous on Steam



Too bad the opposite happens with great games.


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2016)

Skud said:


> *Free Omikron: The Nomad's Soul Steam key in memoriam to David Bowie's legacy*
> 
> Enter coupon code "omikron" at checkout to receive your free copy.
> 
> Might need US shipping/billing addresses.


Thanks. Got one before it went OOS.


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks. Got one before it went OOS.




Enjoy.


----------



## 007 (Jan 16, 2016)

CONSORTIUM on Steam - Get it during the weekend for free and keep it forever!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 16, 2016)

Soulbringer Free on Indiegala


----------



## snap (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks, got it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 20, 2016)

[IndieGala] Take-Off MEGA Bundle - $1 for Endorlight, Age of Steel: Recharge, Into the Void | $5.61 for Red Faction Guerrilla, SanctuaryRPG, Darksiders, Alien Rage - Unlimited, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2, Cities in Motion 2 Collection, Death Goat, Knights of Pen and Paper +1 (Offer pay for the high tier ie,$5.61 and get 2 bundles one for u and one as gift )


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

Bionic Dues free at Humble Store


----------



## snap (Jan 23, 2016)

Spoiler






Spoiler



ccpw0-5b6nb-2h3j9


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 23, 2016)

snap said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the game?


----------



## snap (Jan 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What's the game?



Bionic Dues


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 23, 2016)

snap said:


> Bionic Dues


Why bother   bet everyone already has it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 23, 2016)

LoL Starter Pack FREE - NA server only


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 23, 2016)

007 said:


> LoL Starter Pack FREE - NA server only



its useless, you already get those anyways..
Garena server already has it in your account


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2016)

Street Racing Syndicate STEAM giveaway. 

*www.indiegala.com/


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 24, 2016)

[Steam] Monster Truck Destruction  giveaway.

HRK | Free Game Giveaway


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 24, 2016)

First one just redirects to steam store page with no discount and second is not for India region


sohan_92 said:


> [Steam] Monster Truck Destruction  giveaway.
> 
> HRK | Free Game Giveaway


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 24, 2016)

^^ first one is the game info. second one is the giveaway link. Dunno but i was able to redeem the key.

- - - Updated - - -

Try refreshing, cause i am still able to see the page.


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=179846]sohan_92[/MENTION], got the game.
 [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] - I got the same region error but once I logged in I was able to claim the game. They do a lot of social extortion though. FB like, Twitter Linking, Twitter follow, Link Steam, Join Steam Group.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

You have my thanks.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 27, 2016)

The Talos Principle- Serious DLC

link: SteamDB

N.B: User must own Talos Principle in order to get the DLC. Just click on free button provided in link.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2016)

^Good find! Thanks


----------



## Mr.wave (Jan 27, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> The Talos Principle- Serious DLC
> 
> link: SteamDB
> 
> N.B: User must own Talos Principle in order to get the DLC. Just click on free button provided in link.




how do i get this? new to steam..can you pls explain..Thanks.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr.wave said:


> how do i get this? new to steam..can you pls explain..Thanks.


You need to own the talos principle on your steam account.

If you do then go to the same store page for talos and then look at the dlc section below.

There you can add this free dlc by clicking buy in that.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need to own the talos principle on your steam account.
> 
> If you do then go to the same store page for talos and then look at the dlc section below.
> 
> There you can add this free dlc by clicking buy in that.



So, you are saying, you can buy that DLC from steam store page without going to SteamDB page?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> So, you are saying, you can buy that DLC from steam store page without going to SteamDB page?


No you are right about this part. Dlc for free from steamdb


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 27, 2016)

Instructions need to be followed The Talos Principle: Serious DLC

> go to the link SteamDB.
> Find the "free" button.
> By clicking, steam bootstarper option will be popped up on your browser.
>click ok, then then dlc will be added automatically and installation of dlc will be started immediately. 

N.B: Again this is only for those users who already owned the base game.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need to own the talos principle on your steam account.
> 
> If you do then go to the same store page for talos and then look at the dlc section below.
> 
> There you can add this free dlc by clicking buy in that.



Actually, the DLC is not shown as free on the store page. So I guess, the trick is to get via the Steam DB link.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 28, 2016)

Water Bears VR FREE on STEAM

- - - Updated - - -

Indiegala Rover Rescue FREE


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 28, 2016)

^^ Thanks for the find.


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division Beta Key FREE!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 30, 2016)

8bitboy STEAM key FREE

- - - Updated - - -

[Indiegala] Absconding Zatwor FREE


----------



## snap (Jan 30, 2016)

^^

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 31, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider is ~9$ in Ukrainian Windows Store if anyone wants to grab it cheap

Windows 10 ->PC Settings->Time and Language->Region and Language to access the store


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 31, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [Windows Store]Rise of the Tomb Raider for ₹889 (₹10 less than STEAM)


You can get it for around 780 from reapershop

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2016)

If you download the game "Fractured Space" today, you get it for free.
Save 50% on Fractured Space on Stea

So its Free until Monday at 10AM Pacific Time. Or 11:30 PM Monday, Indian Standard Time (IST).

Edit: I think just clicking "Install game" is enough for the game to register under your account. You can download any time. I am not sure though.
In any case, I can't download 10 Gigs over the weekend alone.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Free on origin.

Need for Speed Most Wanted for PC Download | Origin Games


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2016)

*Humble Ubisoft Bundle | $1 for Call of Juarez: Gunslinger, Grow Home,  Rayman Origins | BTA for Far Cry 3, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell  Blacklist, Assassin’s Creed Chronicles: China | $15 for Assassin's Creed  Rogue, The Crew | $75 for Tom Clancy's The Division (Pre-Order)
*

One of the best bundles ever IMO. Quality games, and something for almost everyone.


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Free Need for Speed™ Most Wanted on Origin




Take a look at couple of posts above. Only, you are making people click more.


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION]. You are quite fast these days beating SuperMoonky and others. 
How much did the BTA hit lowest? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION]. You are quite fast these days beating SuperMoonky and others.
> How much did the BTA hit lowest?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Supermoonky not posting these days I beat supermoonky once but post got nuked due to less details


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Supermoonky not posting these days I beat supermoonky once but post got nuked due to less details


Hehe. Happens.  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks  @Skud . You are quite fast these days beating SuperMoonky and others. 
> How much did the BTA hit lowest?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk




SuperMoonky has actually retired from the sub, joined gamesplanet iirc. I grab the BTA for $4.50. As long as I was awake, that was the lowest.


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2016)

Skud said:


> SuperMoonky has actually retired from the sub, joined gamesplanet iirc. I grab the BTA for $4.50. As long as I was awake, that was the lowest.


Oh. Did not know that news. I was able to lock it at $4.85 only. Hmmm.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2016)

Dunno if it has been posted, but NFSMW 2013 is on the house on Origin. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Dunno if it has been posted, but NFSMW 2013 is on the house on Origin.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



So on the house can go off anytime?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2016)

amjath said:


> So on the house can go off anytime?


If they run out of keys yes 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If they run out of keys yes
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



If i click download now will it get added to my library? [Because I'm at office]


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2016)

amjath said:


> If i click download now will it get added to my library? [Because I'm at office]


Yup, download now just gives you the license if you don't have the game yet. You have to hit download again to actually download it. You could just open origin in the browser and get the game 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yup, download now just gives you the license if you don't have the game yet. You have to hit download again to actually download it. You could just open origin in the browser and get the game
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Why not have a "Add to Library" button


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2016)

amjath said:


> Why not have a "Add to Library" button


Yeah, because its origin. Did you notice they don't even have a wish list?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, because its origin. Did you notice they don't even have a wish list?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Yeah, they have a server backend for game files and a boring front end page, no friends or friend requests very boring

Anyway i actually own this game


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2016)

Skud said:


> Take a look at couple of posts above. Only, you are making people click more.



Weird, when I posted that, [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] has the last reply dated Jan 31.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2016)

kapilove77 said:


> Free on origin.
> 
> Need for Speed Most Wanted for PC Download | Origin Games



Got it. Thanks


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok got NFSMW 2012. Gave it a run.



Spoiler



Why does it look so bad? It also feels bad.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 4, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Ok got NFSMW 2012. Gave it a run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the online alive?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Is the online alive?



Don't know. Only finished the first race. I crashed 3 times and still won the race like if the opponent was waiting for me to catch up.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2016)

Rocket League Again on discount. 

4 copy pack now cost Rs 766. So that comes to Rs 192 per person!!!  Its till 12th Feb.

Save 35% on Rocket League on Steam


----------



## snap (Feb 6, 2016)

Counter-Strike Complete for Rs 182


Save 75% on Counter-Strike Complete on Stea


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Steam lunar new year sale till Feb 12 Welcome to Stea

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2016)

Save 90% on Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons on Stea @ 47/- (90% off)


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

amjath said:


> If i click download now will it get added to my library? [Because I'm at office]



I did it with my Mobile browser, still got the key in mail


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 9, 2016)

Best deal for Metal Gear Solid: Phantom Pain? And is it worth buying considering I haven't played any other MGS games till date.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 11, 2016)

[GOG.com] Consortium Master Edition FREE


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 11, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [GOG.com] Consortium Master Edition FREE



Thanks  Got it!! 

PS: GOG needs some UX improvment.. There was no indication of account name/profile signed in !!


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 12, 2016)

[Steam](Alpha/Beta) Disc Jam-Giveaway


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2016)

Endorlight FREE STEAM Key


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 15, 2016)

[Steam] Brilliant Bob (Free) - 1,00,000 keys


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> [Steam] Brilliant Bob (Free) - 1,00,000 keys


Goddamn this subscribe that join this. Subscribed, joined, got the key and removed the subscription.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn this subscribe that join this. Subscribed, joined, got the key and removed the subscription.



What to do when I get the Key?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2016)

Just Undo all the things that you did.


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 16, 2016)

[Steam] Nebula Online (Free)


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2016)

Anybody interested in sharing Victor Vran 4-pack? Comes to 133 per copy instead of 192. Let me know.

*EDIT:* Shared with  [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]

No copies left. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 17, 2016)

Get Free Steam games before it expires. Make War Not Love (prize-1) that includes:

Golden Axe™
Hell Yeah! Pimp My Rabbit Pack
Hell Yeah! Virtual Rabbit Missions
Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit
Jet Set Radio

- - - Updated - - -

more games to be unlocked after 1 day.


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Get Free Steam games before it expires. Make War Not Love (prize-1) that includes:
> 
> Golden Axe™
> Hell Yeah! Pimp My Rabbit Pack
> ...



Thanks, got them : )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Get Free Steam games before it expires. Make War Not Love (prize-1) that includes:
> 
> Golden Axe™
> Hell Yeah! Pimp My Rabbit Pack
> ...



how to get them?


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> how to get them?




Go to the link, click on Install Game button.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2016)

Skud said:


> Go to the link, click on Install Game button.



no install game button


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> no install game button




It should look like this:-
*i.imgur.com/3wUzuST.jpg

Or try this link:- makewarnotlove


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Anybody interested in sharing Victor Vran 4-pack? Comes to 133 per copy instead of 192. Let me know.
> 
> *EDIT:*  [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] and [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] joined
> 
> 1 slot left



Me Me Me


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

Alok said:


> Me Me Me


Man, sorry, unfortunately all copies have been claimed. :sad_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

SEGA is giving away the Make War Not Love 3: A Bloody Valentine Prize Bundle 2 for free starting at 10 AM pacific on 2/18.

[STRIKE]Visit one of the following game pages and click 'Install Game' for free.

Binary Domain
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Streets of Rage 2

Main deal link (not live yet)[/STRIKE]
*
EDIT: *They changed the giveaway format this time. Visit this page and redeem. Enter email and you should get a email subscription confirmation mail.
Once you confirm, it may take upto 24 hours to receive the Steam key.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> SEGA is giving away the Make War Not Love 3: A Bloody Valentine Prize Bundle 2 for free starting at 10 AM pacific on 2/18.
> 
> Visit one of the following game pages and click 'Install Game' for free.
> 
> ...




You are really living in future, no 'Install Game' button at my side yet in any of the games.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> SEGA is giving away the Make War Not Love 3: A Bloody Valentine Prize Bundle 2 for free starting at 10 AM pacific on 2/18.


"Install" button will be available only after 10am pst?


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

Skud said:


> You are really living in future, no 'Install Game' button at my side yet in any of the games.





Flash said:


> "Install" button will be available only after 10am pst?



Not now :tongue_NF: after 11:30PM IST today.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Not now :tongue_NF: after 11:30PM IST today.


No Install button. :sleeping_NF:


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> No Install button. :sleeping_NF:


Looks like this time they are giving Steam code. Get it from here. Email required. 
Make War Not Love

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Looks like this time they are giving Steam code. Get it from here. Email required.
> Make War Not Love
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


"Redeem Prize" button is not clickable. Is it working for you?


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> "Redeem Prize" button is not clickable. Is it working for you?


Yes. Just got email and subscribed to the list. It says upto 24 hours for key to arrive after confirming subscription. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes. Just got email and subscribed to the list. It says upto 24 hours for key to arrive after confirming subscription.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


It's weird. Button is clickable on mobile site, but not on PC>


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2016)

Flash said:


> It's weird. Button is clickable on mobile site, but not on PC>




May be some addon interfering.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone got the keys yet via mail?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone got the keys yet via mail?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Nope. Nothing so far. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2016)

Same here, nothing so far.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 19, 2016)

DOOM PC for ₹1999 (Price Error)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

alienempire said:


> DOOM PC for ₹1999 (Price Error)


Still too costly

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still too costly
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



You can still save ₹1000 and the price is barely equal to russian price(1999 RUB) which is the current lowest price in the world


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2016)

Received STEAM key for 

Binary Domain
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Streets of Rage 2

Thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]. 
:cool_NF:


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

Its a single key na ??


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Its a single key na ??


Yes. Single key. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes. Single key.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Well ****. Already have 2 games in those 3. If there were separate keys then I could have saved them for B'Day gifting.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes. Single key.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Did you guys also get a coupon with the key?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Did you guys also get a coupon with the key?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Yes got Alpha Protocol 80% off coupon


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Did you guys also get a coupon with the key?


Yes, alpha protocol 80%.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes, alpha protocol 80%.


didn't got anything till now.......


----------



## snap (Feb 20, 2016)

Same here, got the key + coupon.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 20, 2016)

[Indiegala] Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold (FREE Steam key)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [Indiegala] Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold (FREE Steam key)



arigato.....


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [Indiegala] Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold (FREE Steam key)


TFS. But IG has changed the system. Requires logging in and Steam linking.  Ugh!  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Feb 20, 2016)

aww this new indiegala is so shitty...


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2016)

Few more games to claim at Make War Not Love. There are 2 redeem prize buttons.


First one - Dawn of War II: Retribution steam key (email required, confirm subscription, takes up to 14 days)
Second one - Steam key of Gunstar Heroes, Renegade Ops, Viking: Battle of Asgard (email required, confirm subscription, takes up to 3 days)


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Few more games to claim at Make War Not Love. There are 2 redeem prize buttons.
> 
> 
> First one - Dawn of War II: Retribution steam key (email required, confirm subscription, takes up to 14 days)
> Second one - Steam key of Gunstar Heroes, Renegade Ops, Viking: Battle of Asgard (email required, confirm subscription, takes up to 3 days)


Can we use the same email ID used to redeem the previous bundle?


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> Can we use the same email ID used to redeem the previous bundle?


Same email works for #1.
Same email did not work for #2. Says already subscribed to mailing list. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> Can we use the same email ID used to redeem the previous bundle?



Yup, you can.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Same email works for #1.
> Same email did not work for #2. Says already subscribed to mailing list.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


From what i've heard from Reddit, #1 is just a DLC for DoW.
[STRIKE]For #2, we can't use the same mail ID.
[/STRIKE]
Guess, you don't have to do anything to claim #2. If you registered for previous bundle, you will get the current bundle for free. 


			
				SEGA said:
			
		

> @Plaguelight you do not need to sign-up again for bundle 3. Codes will be sent in 3 days.



SEGA on Twitter: &quot;@Plaguelight you do not need to sign-up again for bundle 3. Codes will be sent in 3 days.&quot


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2016)

^ Got keys for both #1 and #2. 
:drinks_NF:


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 23, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ Got keys for both #1 and #2.
> :drinks_NF:


You mean the War Hammer DLC and the 3rd prize. If I am wrong, please rectify.


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> You mean the War Hammer DLC and the 3rd prize. If I am wrong, please rectify.


Correct. DoW DLC & 3 games.


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 23, 2016)

Flash said:


> Correct. DoW DLC & 3 games.



That was fast. Really. I am still waiting for the SEGA mail. Although got the DLC as it is free on Steam for limited time. But I don't have base game. :sad_NF:


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> That was fast. Really. I am still waiting for the SEGA mail. Although got the DLC as it is free on Steam for limited time. But I don't have base game. :sad_NF:


To be on the safer side, i registered for #2 with a new mail ID, though SEGA mentioned people who subscriber for previous bundle will get the next bundle for free.


----------



## shar_yogi (Mar 2, 2016)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012) on the house from origin


----------



## Gollum (Mar 2, 2016)

shar_yogi said:


> Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012) on the house from origin



This is old news :yawn_NF: but thanks :smile_NF:


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a spare key for SEGA make war not love (Steam) prize-3. If anyone want PM me on Steam.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 4, 2016)

Square Enix Publisher Weekend 201

Pretty good deal on the Just Cause 3 and Rise of the tomb raider combo


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 4, 2016)

[IndieGala] Violett: Soundtrack Edition (FREE)


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> I have a spare key for SEGA make war not love (Steam) prize-3. If anyone want PM me on Steam.


I got one too. Interested can send me PM.


----------



## 007 (Mar 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [IndieGala] Violett: Soundtrack Edition (FREE)


Anyone has a spare key of this by any chance? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2016)

007 said:


> Anyone has a spare key of this by any chance?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


It came and keys vanished so fast, I didn't managed to get it. I had the game in my account already though.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 6, 2016)

Just Cause 3 is on sale for 669 on Steam. Buy?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 6, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Just Cause 3 is on sale for 669 on Steam. Buy?


Do mark the 50% negative reviews for the game as the sudden price cut reason.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Just Cause 3 is on sale for 669 on Steam. Buy?



If you have a decent/above average rig,get it


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> If you have a decent/above average rig,get it


Lol, he's asking if the game is any good, not if his PC can play it


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Lol, he's asking if the game is any good, not if his PC can play it


Game is good if you like Just Cause type of madness and freedom

But it also requires a good enough GPU and a great CPU as its a CPU bound game


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Game is good if you like Just Cause type of madness and freedom
> 
> But it also requires a good enough GPU and a great CPU as its a CPU bound game


There, much better. Thanks for the info.  Appreciated


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Just Cause 3 is on sale for 669 on Steam. Buy?


There's a Combo deal. Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider for only Rs 636.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2016)

Thats a crazy price ? could it be because they both use Denuvo


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> There's a Combo deal. Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider for only Rs 636.



Its 1,394 not 636

Its must be showing you that cause you may have ROTR in your library


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> There's a Combo deal. Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider for only Rs 636.


636?? I only see it as Rs 1394

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Its 1,394 not 636
> 
> Its must be showing you that cause you may have ROTR in your library


Ahh yes, you are right. I have RotTR in my library. That's probably why it's showing as Rs 636. 

So their new bundle pricing system is in effect. I like it


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Thats a crazy price ? could it be because they both use Denuvo


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 6, 2016)

I got a mini heart attack reading that price :silly_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> There's a Combo deal. Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider for only Rs 636.



:silence_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> :silence_NF:


 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> :silence_NF:


Hey its not my fault you're cheap  

$20 for both games? That's a steal!


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Hey its not my fault you're cheap
> 
> $20 for both games? That's a steal!


Hey its not being cheap. 
When your income is zero, $20 is not just $20

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 6, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey its not being cheap.
> When your income is zero, $20 is not just $20
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I second that.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey its not being cheap.
> When your income is zero, $20 is not just $20
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Then what's the point of your previous post when you didn't have money to begin with?


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Then what's the point of your previous post when you didn't have money to begin with?


Who said I didn't have money? It's just know that I know the difference between being cheap and not having disposable income, having being in between jobs with no source of income. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Who said I didn't have money? It's just know that I know the difference between being cheap and not having disposable income, having being in between jobs with no source of income.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Ahh. So you do have money, you just don't have Rs 1394. I see now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Ahh. So you do have money, you just don't have Rs 1394. I see now.


Chill man. Every penny is worth it. Just because a game is ₹10 and I can afford it doesn't mean I will get it. So if he thinks that he can invest that money better elsewhere, well he should. You should not really talk like that you know. It's rude.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 6, 2016)

PC games deal thread getting out of control. :serious_NF:


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Chill man. Every penny is worth it. Just because a game is ₹10 and I can afford it doesn't mean I will get it. So if he thinks that he can invest that money better elsewhere, well he should. You should not really talk like that you know. It's rude.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I am chilled. And no, I was not being rude. Trust me. We are all adults here. 

I was just making a point. Which was : if you didn't have the money for this deal. Either Rs 636 or Rs1394, why even quote me? Just stay out of it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I am chilled. And no, I was not being rude. Trust me. We are all adults here.
> 
> I was just making a point. Which was : if you didn't have the money for this deal. Either Rs 636 or Rs1394, why even quote me? Just stay out of it.


Dude Wtf. 
Firstly I was just saying it its not being cheap if he doesn't want to spend even Rs 1400 on a game, it's his fricking money for God's sake. 
Secondly, I did mention that I did not have a problem spending the money, it's that I KNEW that sometimes money can be an issue you know. Not everyone has money to throw around on luxuries like video games. 
Thirdly, it's an open forum, and yes you are being rude. If you don't think so, you need to check your privilege. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow i  missed all the fun..XD


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Dude Wtf.
> Firstly I was just saying it its not being cheap if he doesn't want to spend even Rs 1400 on a game, it's his fricking money for God's sake.
> Secondly, I did mention that I did not have a problem spending the money, it's that I KNEW that sometimes money can be an issue you know. Not everyone has money to throw around on luxuries like video games.
> Thirdly, it's an open forum, and yes you are being rude. If you don't think so, you need to check your privilege.
> ...


Okay, I am terribly sorry and yes I was being rude to you. You didn't deserve that. 

I am a complete idiot. My comments were not meant for you at all. They were in response to Nerevarine. I didn't look at the name of the person properly. Then when I said he was cheap, you responded to that and I thought you were Nerevarine. 

I wasn't paying attention because most of my attention was on the TV watching the Man Utd game. 

Again, my sincere apologies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2016)

Wait what ?

All I did was a smiley for a pricing error and have **** thrown at me for no reason.. 

Someone's clearly on their periods

And FFS my original comment was asking why the massive price cut just after the launch of the game.. Could it have been because both use DENUVO??

Next time you reply, try re-reading.. it helps


----------



## snap (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 7, 2016)

Bah, don't stoke the fire  
It's all chill 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mods incoming. All flee for your life!!!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Mods incoming. All flee for your life!!!!


Which game?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Which game?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


The game of forum life


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> The game of forum life


Well I hope they are as good as CBBE textures  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Wait what ?
> 
> All I did was a smiley for a pricing error and have **** thrown at me for no reason..
> 
> ...



Lol, my initial comment to you was tongue-in-cheek. That's why I put a wink (  ) at the end. The other guy then leapt to your defence for some reason. Not sure why everything has to be so serious around here  

Anyway, coming back to the deal. On my screen the price for both was Rs 636. So it was an honest mistake. I thought that was a really good deal and didn't want you guys to miss out. 

I don't think denuvo would've been the reason. I think it's just regional. That combo would obviously be more expensive in the US.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

that sparring was fun!! 

btw, Did anyone notice the inflation in the price of Deadpool game?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> that sparring was fun!!
> 
> btw, Did anyone notice the inflation in the price of Deadpool game?


And quite a few other games.

Zeno Clash is ₹1k suddenly  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> btw, Did anyone notice the inflation in the price of Deadpool game?


They should have released another Deadpool game, along with the movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

Flash said:


> They should have released another Deadpool game, along with the movie.



that deadpool game was damn funny!!


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 7, 2016)

omg.. 3 pages got added on a simple question. clearly intolerance rising.
j/k

chill guys, mistakes happen


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> omg.. 3 pages got added on a simple question. clearly intolerance rising.
> j/k
> 
> chill guys, mistakes happen


Lol, I will need to tone down my sarcasm. Not many people get it!





anirbandd said:


> that sparring was fun!!
> 
> btw, Did anyone notice the inflation in the price of Deadpool game?



What was the original price?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> What was the original price?



Increased by ₹500 I think.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Increased by ₹500 I think.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Wow. Will have to wait for a good sale price. Rs 2500 is crazy. 

Thanks.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Wow. Will have to wait for a good sale price. Rs 2500 is crazy.
> 
> Thanks.


Best if has gone for so far is 50% though.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> that sparring was fun!!
> 
> btw, Did anyone notice the inflation in the price of Deadpool game?



Becoz it is owned by Actvision. Actvision refuses to give regional price in India instead they directly converted the price from USD to INR





Kaltrops said:


> What was the original price?



Original price supposed to be ₹849


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Becoz it is owned by Actvision. Actvision refuses to give regional price in India instead they directly converted the price from USD to INR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it's Rs 2500. That's insane. But like you say it's an Activision thing so the pricing makes sense in that regard.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Becoz it is owned by Actvision. Actvision refuses to give regional price in India instead they directly converted the price from USD to INR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never remember seeing it at or near ₹800 on steam. It's always been above 1.5 k for sure!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I never remember seeing it at or near ₹800 on steam. It's always been above 1.5 k for sure!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Proof STEAMDB


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Proof STEAMDB


That is lowest recorded price after discount. We were talking base price right?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That is lowest recorded price after discount. We were talking base price right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Its the base price that Actvision actually given to deadpool when STEAM introduced INR. This price was available for a week after Actvision recognizes this mistake they increased the price of their games in parity with the USD. See other titles of Actvision except COD:BOP3 they also have a price increase similar to deadpool


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Its the base price that Actvision actually given to deadpool when STEAM introduced INR. This price was available for a week after Actvision recognizes this mistake they increased the price of their games in parity with the USD. See other titles of Actvision except COD:BOP3 they also have a price increase similar to deadpool


Damn Activision, damn capcom  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 8, 2016)

[Steam] ShipLord (Free)

[Steam] Tales of the Orient: The Rising Sun (Free)


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dark Souls Prepare To Die Edition - FREE!

*Note:* Use a US/UK/EU VPN.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2016)

Tell ME HOW NAO!!!


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Tell ME HOW NAO!!!




If you are asking about VPN, use Zenmate plugin for Firefox/Chrome etc.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Dark Souls Prepare To Die Edition - FREE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* Use a US/UK/EU VPN.




Why VPN? I tried via mobile, and it is working. Got a message too saying the Steam key will be sent in 7 days.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 9, 2016)

Flash said:


> Why VPN? I tried via mobile, and it is working. Got a message too saying the Steam key will be sent in 7 days.


With mobile didn't work for me, says not available in your country 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Flash said:


> Why VPN? I tried via mobile, and it is working. Got a message too saying the Steam key will be sent in 7 days.


Not sure how it worked. I'm guessing Hola or something is turned on in mobile? Giveaway page doesn't work for Indian IP as far as I checked.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Not sure how it worked. I'm guessing Hola or something is turned on in mobile? Giveaway page doesn't work for Indian IP as far as I checked.




Am using WP. Registered via IE. No addons.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 9, 2016)

^Have anyone received the Dark Souls code??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Dark Souls Prepare To Die Edition - FREE!
> 
> *Note:* Use a US/UK/EU VPN.


Misses and didn't regret. Already have the game in library. XD


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Misses and didn't regret. Already have the game in library. XD


Still haven't received the game though.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still haven't received the game though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Sad. Good thing I missed it.


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still haven't received the game though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


The wait period is 7 days. Wait till the last day.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Still haven't received the game though.


Apparently, many have received the code few hours ago. It would be a 100% discount code to be used at Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Key for purchasing Dark Souls. I haven't received anything yet though.


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 17, 2016)

^^ still waiting for the key though.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep me too still waiting


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2016)

> "Hi,
> The keys were sent out last night. However due to limited stock and unprecedented demand several people were unsuccessful in their application for a Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition download key. We don't want anyone to leave empty handed so if you didn't receive a download key you will receive an email explaining further + a gift from us.
> George"


FU Golden Joystick. :angry_NF:

Source: Reddit


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2016)

007 said:


> FU Golden Joystick. :angry_NF:
> 
> Source: Reddit


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 17, 2016)

007 said:


> FU Golden Joystick. :angry_NF:
> 
> Source: Reddit



I used France as my country to enter the giveaway. Looks like they don't give the key to EU customers only for US and UK


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2016)

alienempire said:


> I used France as my country to enter the giveaway. Looks like they don't give the key to EU customers only for US and UK


Nope. It has nothing to do with country. They fcked up by underestimating the demand and gaveaway to the first few people who got in. 
I got their sorry response. Check below. *Good news, my a$$*.

*i.imgur.com/klvdwEM.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Nope. It has nothing to do with country. They fcked up by underestimating the demand and gaveaway to the first few people who got in.
> I got their sorry response. Check below. *Good news, my a$$*.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/klvdwEM.png



Got the same email ,activated the magazine subscription and found out that magazine not available in google play store


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2016)

Where did you get this response, I didnt even get such a response


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2016)

^ Got in mail

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

Is mag available in epub or mobi format ??


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

Anybody interested in sharing Borderlands 2 GOTY 4-pack? Comes to 188 per copy instead of 499 . Let me know.

007 can vouch for my genuineness


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Anybody interested in sharing Borderlands 2 GOTY 4-pack? Comes to 188 per copy instead of 499 . Let me know.
> 
> 007 can vouch for my genuineness


 [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] FYI - Unfortunately the 4-pack is not GOTY, just plain BL2, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 18, 2016)

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel for ₹239.70 if u own Borderlands 1 complete and Borderlands 2. For others  it is available for ₹599.70


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel for ₹239.70 if u own Borderlands 1 complete and Borderlands 2. For others  it is available for ₹599.70


Woot! Good find man. I didn't notice this. The new dynamic bundle pricing is gooooood. I might go for this.
Buy it separately - 799 (after discount)
Part of bundle     - 239.70! (XXTRA 559.30 discount!)

Now waiting for Witcher Trilogy to get a similar cut. (have 1 and 2)


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] FYI - Unfortunately the 4-pack is not GOTY, just plain BL2, in case you didn't notice.



yea bro...it was very late night where i noticed this. Guess I did not pay enough attention and jumped the guns...lol

Sorry to anyone who got their hopes high cuz of my mistake.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Woot! Good find man. I didn't notice this. The new dynamic bundle pricing is gooooood. I might go for this.
> Buy it separately - 799 (after discount)
> Part of bundle     - 239.70! (XXTRA 559.30 discount!)
> 
> Now waiting for Witcher Trilogy to get a similar cut. (have 1 and 2)


I miss claptraps robot Rev dlc so bundle price is ₹390 for me. Still good?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 18, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel for ₹239.70 if u own Borderlands 1 complete and Borderlands 2. For others  it is available for ₹599.70



900 bucks for me I only got borderlands 2 game of the year


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I miss claptraps robot Rev dlc so bundle price is ₹390 for me. Still good?


I assume that you don't plan on getting that BL1 DLC anymore. That said, I'd say buy it for 390 only if you are going to play it immediately. (speaking from the exp of overloaded backlog :dizzy_NF

I, however am planning to buy this based on the following:


I am not going to play this immediately. However, in future, the triple pack might get more cut (instead of 60%) like 75% or 85% and there would more savings. But I'm slightly afraid about the pricing strategy of 2K here. What are the chances that they figure out that Pre-Sequel is getting this cheap becoz of the number of BL1 items in the bundle (I assume that is the reason for it) and increase the base price of the package?
Supporting #1, their pricing is also not region friendly anyways. BL Pre-Sequel goes for 999 in retail whereas it is 1999 on Steam.
Additional ₹560 discount is a loot.
Correct me if I'm wrong somewhere.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> I assume that you don't plan on getting that BL1 DLC anymore. That said, I'd say buy it for 390 only if you are going to play it immediately. (speaking from the exp of overloaded backlog :dizzy_NF
> 
> I, however am planning to buy this based on the following:
> 
> ...



agreed with you on this  bro

I myself am missing the dlc but I do want it so i'll not be skipping.

So, my strategy would be to get BL2 GOTY individually.

That way you get GOTY instead of plain vanilla one.

I would then get the tripple pack. But since I already have the GOTY, price would be further cut down so I'll end up with BL2 GOTY, DLC & Pre-Sequel.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Bl2 goty is a goti really! Don't buy ithas nothing good. Rather try to snatch the Mac version of bl2 complete from Mac games store

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 18, 2016)

Did anyone get dark soul key till now?


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bl2 goty is a goti really! Don't buy ithas nothing good. Rather try to snatch the Mac version of bl2 complete from Mac games store
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the heads up bro....changed my mind and now getting the complete ed thanks to you and [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]

So...i'll be passing on pre-seq for now. If a deal comes in in future and if you guys are getting later then count me in!!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Did anyone get dark soul key till now?


If you haven't yet, that means you won't get it anymore. All you get is a three month sub of pc gamer mag.

Should get code via email.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If you haven't yet, that means you won't get it anymore. All you get is a three month sub of pc gamer mag.
> 
> Should get code via email.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



wut? :confused_NF:


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All you get is a three month sub of pc gamer mag.


...which again is garbage for us. PC Gamer US app is not available in Indian Play Store. Any other way to access those frickin' mags?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> ...which again is garbage for us. PC Gamer US app is not available in Indian Play Store. Any other way to access those frickin' mags?


Well you can't blame anyone can you? The entire giveaway was also not meant for India in the first place 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

^ True that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> ^ True that.


Personally am fine with it. Not really into dark souls. Plus already have a massive backlog. You though did you really want that game?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> I assume that you don't plan on getting that BL1 DLC anymore. That said, I'd say buy it for 390 only if you are going to play it immediately. (speaking from the exp of overloaded backlog :dizzy_NF
> 
> I, however am planning to buy this based on the following:
> 
> ...


yeah I think its most probably a pricing error which is getting kind of un-noticed, considering that very few people might have BL1 and all DLCs in their Library in India. Once they discover this error, they might go back to increase the price. I mean look at the indivisual price of Prequel and when its included in bundle, difference is just too damn much.
Also in case that game does go to 80% which is highly unlikely, since I haven't seen 2K games going below 75% then also you get it cheaper than retail version 75% which would be 250. We are getting it at 240. So yes win win situation for us. BUY IT if you have it in wishlist.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

is this possible to gift this bundle?

If yes then the person who has the lowest price showing can get this bundle for everyone else and the people who want it can pay the person buying it for them.

This will help everyone get the game for very cheap price.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

^ Looks like Steam put their brains in all angles ahead of us. :tongue_NF: I get this (purchase blocked) - 
*i.imgur.com/KXeQrQB.png
Also while I purchased Pre-Sequel, I remember it had gifting option disabled as well. So everything is user-specific with bundles hereafter I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> is this possible to gift this bundle?
> 
> If yes then the person who has the lowest price showing can get this bundle for everyone else and the people who want it can pay the person buying it for them.
> 
> This will help everyone get the game for very cheap price.


No. Its not possible to gift the bundle. Once you own the games of the bundle then the option is grayed out. Also when you go to cart, you can only purchase the bundle for yourself, gifting is disabled there as well.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> ^ Looks like Steam put their brains in all angles ahead of us. :tongue_NF: I get this (purchase blocked) -
> *i.imgur.com/KXeQrQB.png
> Also while I purchased Pre-Sequel, I remember it had gifting option disabled as well. So everything is user-specific with bundles hereafter I guess.


Actually its true for most of the bundles now, especially if you own some games of the bundle. I see this everywhere. 
Even at 600 bundle is well worth the price actually, you get 2 awesome games. I have played BL1 and can vouch for it, it also had LAN in olden days, dunno if its still supported or just steamworks.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] thanks guys for the quick reply

seems I am out of luck


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> @007 @gameranand thanks guys for the quick reply
> 
> seems I am out of luck


As I stated above, even at 600 bundle is worth the price. me and [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] got BL1 really cheap from somewhere, dunno where he arranged the game for me and then we bought this bundle. But if you look at it, Retail version will be most probably 500 during discounts and sales. Steam version is double so in both cases you are going to invest 500 for Prequel. Add 100 bucks more for BL1 is good deal but its up to you. I bought this coz I was afraid if they increase the price then I'll be in loss and if not then also I'll hardly loose 20-30 bucks at most. For you situation is different, you can wait if you want and get it in next sale maybe. If you are dying to play the game then obviously buying won't hurt much.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

gameranand said:


> As I stated above, even at 600 bundle is worth the price. me and  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] got BL1 really cheap from somewhere, dunno where he arranged the game for me and then we bought this bundle. But if you look at it, Retail version will be most probably 500 during discounts and sales. Steam version is double so in both cases you are going to invest 500 for Prequel. Add 100 bucks more for BL1 is good deal but its up to you. I bought this coz I was afraid if they increase the price then I'll be in loss and if not then also I'll hardly loose 20-30 bucks at most. For you situation is different, you can wait if you want and get it in next sale maybe. If you are dying to play the game then obviously buying won't hurt much.



Firstly, thanks for the reply.

yea bro....I agree with your logic.

In your case it fits perfectly. In my case, I already have BL1. I just have 1 DLC missing.

I also don't have BL2 and now decided to get the complete edition thanks to [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] and [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] for pointing it out to me.

So I cannot buy Pre-Seq cuz if I do, I will get plain vanilla BL2 and will have to buy DLC's separate which I don't want to do since it will probably cost me more 

So no other option for me than to skip.

I would have loved to get that claptrap robot revolution dlc for BL1 but its for 499 right now. It was in the bundle but now I can't go for it.

That's why the dilemma.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

Claptrap Robot revolution DLC is crap really. Its not that good, I actually didn't wanted to complete that DLC but somehow did it, its not that good so don't worry about not getting it.

Also about BL2 DLCs, do you really think that you want all the DLCs at all, I mean base game is good 50+ hrs game and you are basically getting 3 games all with 50+ hrs campaigns. I don't think that DLCs of BL2 matter much anyway except maybe Vault Hunter Upgrade which increases the cap of your level, except that all are extension to campaign. Do you want to spend 1000 hrs in a single game ? There are gazillions of games out there for you to play. 

TBH If I were you, I would have bought Complete Bundle without even thinking about it. This is coming from someone who have played BL1 and BL2 at length with friends and thoroughly enjoyed it. I have fkin 800 games all platforms combined. Why would I fret with DLCs with short campaign. Witcher 3 is exception coz its DLCs are 20+ hrs long.

- - - Updated - - -

I think they just increased the price of Bundle


----------



## Mizanurification (Mar 18, 2016)

If anyone wants division for 1k, lmk.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

Borderlands 2 Complete Edition | macgamestore.co

Borderlands 2 Complete Edition Up For Grabs For Those Looking For It
 [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] bro...can get this and go with the bundle after this if its still showing the same discount for you


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

^Whatta timing. You were just looking for it today.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2016)

007 said:


> ^Whatta timing. You were just looking for it today.



yeah....totally bro...could not have been a better timing

might be able to get the bundle and bl2 Comp ED

the main thing about that bundle was pre-seq at amazingly low price....hope it will still be low when i finish the purchase


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats.

OT ( Wanna just get it out of my system)
BC kanya ko Wifi setup karna bata rahe the.....Ni hua 2 hrs me....Last me bol diye mara lo....Ni to linux dal lo...Pran mat piyo humare.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2016)

007 said:


> ^ Looks like Steam put their brains in all angles ahead of us. :tongue_NF: I get this (purchase blocked) -
> *i.imgur.com/KXeQrQB.png
> Also while I purchased Pre-Sequel, I remember it had gifting option disabled as well. So everything is user-specific with bundles hereafter I guess.



i own bl2 goty , and its howing me 913 rupees cost


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 19, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> i own bl2 goty , and its howing me 913 rupees cost



share a screenshot for us to have a look at bro....then we can know what things are included in that price and others things


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> i own bl2 goty , and its howing me 913 rupees cost


Yeah its normal coz you own only 1 out of 7 products included in bundle. Bundle includes just BL2 base game so DLCs doesn't matter for it, only DLCs of BL1 will matter in price drop.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Humble Sega Strategy Bundle

Pay what you want for:

Company of Heroes Complete Edition
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Masters Edition
Medieval II: Total War Collection
Rome: Total War - Collection
SEGA Genesis/Megadrive Strategy Pack
10% off Humble Monthly for new subscribers
Beat the average for: ($4.66 right now)

Valkyria Chronicles
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Grand Masters Collection
Eastside Hockey Manager
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of Samuria Collection
66% off Football Manager 2016
Pay $12+ for:

Total War: ATTILA
Company of Heroes 2: Master Collection


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Humble Sega Strategy Bundle
> 
> Pay what you want for:
> 
> ...


Is it worth for BTA? ( damn y did I buy that valkyria ;( )

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it worth for BTA? ( damn y did I buy that valkyria ;( )


Price wise definitely yes. Bought it at $4.66. That DoW II Grand Master Collection would alone cost you 722rs on Steam sale. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Note that each tier has single key for all games in that tier. Bummed.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Note that each tier has single key for all games in that tier. Bummed.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Got BTA but at $6.20 :/

Had fallen asleep after I posted last night.

Hope DOW is worth it...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 24, 2016)

Free Steam Keys - Free Games Inf

Free Games: Forbidden Planet & Journey To The Center of The Earth


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2016)

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault for PC Download | Origin Games Free!


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Medal of Honor Pacific Assault for PC Download | Origin Games Free!



thanks for the awesome share bro!


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2016)

This deal has been up for few days now. For those who haven't noticed. 
Diablo 3 (digital code) and Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (digital code) for *€9.99 each* at Amazon Germany.

*PS:* It was a PITA to buy this. Had to create a new account registered with German address. VPN to bypass the region restriction. Otherwise add to cart option won't be there. After multiple attempts, made the D3 + RoS purchases successfully for [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION].

Great price for those waiting for a price drop on this.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 28, 2016)

007 said:


> This deal has been up for few days now. For those who haven't noticed.
> Diablo 3 (digital code) and Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (digital code) for *€9.99 each* at Amazon Germany.
> 
> *PS:* It was a PITA to buy this. Had to create a new account registered with German address. VPN to bypass the region restriction. Otherwise add to cart option won't be there. After multiple attempts, made the D3 + RoS purchases successfully for [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION].
> ...


  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Thanks a lot bro....I had given up on the deal since it did not work for me.

But you came to my rescue like always and helped me get the deal!!!

Really nice price considering the price it goes up normally and did not want to miss it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 28, 2016)

Is it 9.99 together or each? Update: Nvm re-read the post to see it's each 

So it's the generic 50% that blizzard give out for old games?

Am waiting for StarCraft: LotV and StarCraft: spec ops chapters (forgot the name), no discounts so far.

Not interested in diablo so far as it is just a grind fest.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 28, 2016)

Holodrive (100% discount) - FAILMI

Holodrive Game For Free

Steam Code


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2016)

How much is Diablo 3 in that Amazon deal? Rs.750 ?

Does Reaper of Souls include base game? Or is it an expansion?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2016)

007 said:


> This deal has been up for few days now. For those who haven't noticed.
> Diablo 3 (digital code) and Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (digital code) for *€9.99 each* at Amazon Germany.
> 
> *PS:* It was a PITA to buy this. Had to create a new account registered with German address. VPN to bypass the region restriction. Otherwise add to cart option won't be there. After multiple attempts, made the D3 + RoS purchases successfully for @striker_rage.
> ...


Yeah I was also tempted by this offer as well but the thing is there way too many good Diablo 3 clones. Also since Diablo 3 needs constant internet even for SP play was a big turn off for me. I wanted to buy SC2 WoL and HoS but stopped myself from it as well.
Legacy of Void is released and the bundle costs $60 on Blizzard store, when it will hit the retail and Amazon then at 50% discount I get 3 games in one package. And I have way too many games that I am not really in a hurry to play these games as well so didn't buy any of them. But yes deal is pretty good.
It should also be seen that recently there are many Blizzard sales as well, last year in Nov or Dec there was similar discounted sales and just after several months we saw many offers from Amazon, Bestbuy and Gamestop as well. It seems like Blizzard knows that their games have lived their life and people will only buy them on sales or won't buy at all. Well its good for me. I just hope that the last battlechest which would contain all 3 SC2 games get discounted soon.
No need to buy SC1 because of Starcraft Mass Recall, many thanks to the modders for it. 

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> How much is Diablo 3 in that Amazon deal? Rs.750 ?
> 
> Does Reaper of Souls include base game? Or is it an expansion?


I you buy both then it will cost you $20. And you should either buy both or don't buy in case of D3.


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2016)

^ That amazon Germany offer was about 775 per copy. RoS does not include the base game, its only an expansion which unlocks Act V, new class as well lot of other game-play modes for the overall game, thus making replayability more.

Amazon US just started some Blizzard sales. All are digital codes  - 

SC2 WoL - $9.99 
SC2 HotS - $9.99
Diablo 3 - $9.99


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 29, 2016)

007 said:


> ^ That amazon Germany offer was about 775 per copy. RoS does not include the base game, its only an expansion which unlocks Act V, new class as well lot of other game-play modes for the overall game, thus making replayability more.
> 
> Amazon US just started some Blizzard sales. All are digital codes  -
> 
> ...



bought diablo 3 , guess ill wait for reaper of souls also to fall to 10 $ 
the german page says currently unavailable though !


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> bought diablo 3 , guess ill wait for reaper of souls also to fall to 10 $
> the german page says currently unavailable though !


Cool. Add me on Bnet --> *DeViL#6644*. Yeah the German one seems to be sold out now.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Cool. Add me on Bnet --> *DeViL#6644*. Yeah the German one seems to be sold out now.



i wont be able to play the game for a while , will definitely add once i get it


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 29, 2016)

Tomb Raider 2013 for $1


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Tomb Raider 2013 for $1


STEAM game?


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2016)

Nvm. Its a steam game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2016)

Flash said:


> STEAM game?


Its a Steamwork game. No matter where you buy, you'll get a steam key. Even if you buy from Origin or Uplay, you'll get steam key.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2016)

Ughh. F**k steam. All hail gog

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Mar 30, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Ughh. F**k steam. All hail gog
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Why so rage buddy?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Why so rage buddy?


I hate that I have to launch steam everytime I need to play a game

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I hate that I have to launch steam everytime I need to play a game
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



What about the game integration, achievements, friends, etc? Doesn't steam adds extra useful things?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 30, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What about the game integration, achievements, friends, etc? Doesn't steam adds extra useful things?


There should be an option to launch the game without launching steam  like gog galaxy. I couldn't care less about achievements or game integration for that matter

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2016)

But Steam has INR


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> But Steam has INR


Only time and Galaxy will too am sure of it. Steam only took 15 years

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only time and Galaxy will too am sure of it. Steam only took 15 years
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



GOG is against region pricing. They said it themselves. Only thing they did was offer store credit if you are paying more than US version.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> GOG is against region pricing. They said it themselves. Only thing they did was offer store credit if you are paying more than US version.


Regional pricing is not same as asking for a different currency. Your post was about accepting inr not regional pricing 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Regional pricing is not same as asking for a different currency. Your post was about accepting inr not regional pricing
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Why would anyone mention INR as a feature if it isn't region priced?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Why would anyone mention INR as a feature if it isn't region priced?


Well for one thing - ease of purchasing with local cards... There may come a point in your life where the regional discounts don't matter so much, in other words if you can afford it easily so why not support them with full price?

No matter how ridiculous some games are priced on origin, you can at least get them with inr. And remember the more foreign currency you spend inr becomes weaker.

You see I think slightly different from others, e.g when prices rise some say let's eat less. I say work to earn more and eat more too...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, Can we all Stay on topic please?? Now fetch me some deals!! :tongue_NF:


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 31, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Okay, Can we all Stay on topic please?? Now fetch me some deals!! :tongue_NF:



[Steam] (Game) Attrition Nuclear Domination (FREE)


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 31, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Okay, Can we all Stay on topic please?? Now fetch me some deals!! :tongue_NF:


Meh, you ruined the fun

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Meh, you ruined the fun
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk




Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2016)

GTA V giveaway, limited stock! India only.

GTA V giveaway

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GTA V giveaway, limited stock! India only.
> 
> GTA V giveaway
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Dat url


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 1, 2016)

snap said:


> Dat url


Entered giveaway? 

It's fun if you enter via phone. PC is spoilsport!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 1, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GTA V giveaway, limited stock! India only.
> 
> GTA V giveaway
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Damn you man. :scared_NF:


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well for one thing - ease of purchasing with local cards... There may come a point in your life where the regional discounts don't matter so much, in other words if you can afford it easily so why not support them with full price?
> 
> No matter how ridiculous some games are priced on origin, you can at least get them with inr. *And remember the more foreign currency you spend inr becomes weaker*.
> 
> ...



generally, i would avoid commenting on this.. but i lol'ed so hard at that line. 



> And remember the more foreign currency you spend inr becomes weaker



i mean, you had a good number of justifications to choose, and yet you chose that one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> generally, i would avoid commenting on this.. but i lol'ed so hard at that line.
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, you had a good number of justifications to choose, and yet you chose that one.


Y not? Isn't it valid? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2016)

Fallout 4 ($29.99, 50% off)


----------



## DVJex (Apr 6, 2016)

New Humble Bundle. 
Brothers, Chivalry Medieval Warfare and Ultimate General Gettysburg non-BTA.
Tropico 5, GRAV and Victor Vran BTA.
Homeworld Remastered Collection for 12$.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2016)

Humble has improved leaps and bounds this year, apart from their regular bundles, the monthly ones are also good so far. That $12 level is a bit of a spoilsport for those getting regional prices though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

Skud said:


> Humble has improved leaps and bounds this year, apart from their regular bundles, the monthly ones are also good so far. That $12 level is a bit of a spoilsport for those getting regional prices though.


Don't forget that at this point we own few of the games of each and every bundle due to the fact that you mentioned - regional pricing on steam.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2016)

Right now the Bundle is useless for me because I can get the games I want much cheaper on steam separately. From second tier I just want Victor Vran and nothing else. That I can get for around 75 bucks on steam if I go for 4 pack.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

Guys anyone played Dragon Age Inqui?

How good is it compared to DA1,

Where can I buy it?

And buy it cheaper than US price..

I know steamz.co is an option, they are selling for some ₹1.3k I think.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys anyone played Dragon Age Inqui?
> 
> How good is it compared to DA1,
> 
> ...



In my opinion DAI is the best in the series in terms of good music,graphics and story. Make sure you buy the GOTY Edition which contain all the DLC and play Dragon Age 2 Legacy story DLC first before starting this


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> In my opinion DAI is the best in the series in terms of good music,graphics and story. Make sure you buy the GOTY Edition which contain all the DLC and play Dragon Age 2 Legacy story DLC first before starting this


Only base game is currently ₹649 on steamz.co

Goty is $20.24 on origin Mex.

Good deal to pick up?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2016)

graphics music gameplay is better in inquisition, except for the endless fetch quests and plant collection but the story is nowhere near the levels of origins, IMO


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only base game is currently ₹649 on steamz.co
> 
> Goty is $20.24 on origin Mex.
> 
> ...



Buying base game and DLC separately cost you more. So buying GOTY is the best decision


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Buying base game and DLC separately cost you more. So buying GOTY is the best decision


So is the goty worth $20 or wait for more discount?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Right now the Bundle is useless for me because I can get the games I want much cheaper on steam separately. From second tier I just want Victor Vran and nothing else. That I can get for around 75 bucks on steam if I go for 4 pack.



75???


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> 75???


4 pack is ₹300 at discount. So ₹75 per head.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Right now the Bundle is useless for me because I can get the games I want much cheaper on steam separately. From second tier I just want Victor Vran and nothing else. That I can get for around 75 bucks on steam if I go for 4 pack.




Right now, it is 300 bucks at Steam if you go for 4 pack, almost the price of the whole bundle. No point talking about distant future, as all games will eventually be sold at 75-80% discount, or featured in bundle or given away free, even those AAA ones.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 4 pack is ₹300 at discount. So ₹75 per head.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



where???
it shows 1179 for 4pack on steam for me !!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> where???
> it shows 1179 for 4pack on steam for me !!


I said when it is on discount. Now right now.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 4 pack is ₹300 at discount. So ₹75 per head.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I'm not able to see the 4pack at 300. It shows 1179 for me. What am I missing here
EDIT: Understood. Last time I bought it when it was on sale. But it wasn't 300 for the 4pack. Check my post - 
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2277970.html

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

007 said:


> I'm not able to see the 4pack at 300. It shows 1179 for me. What am I missing here
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


That's because it is at 100% price right now
And it think it was 75% off last time wasn't it?

That's around 400 bucks.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So is the goty worth $20 or wait for more discount?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Its your call. I think that the game is worth $20 with all the DLC, but be warned that Origin doesn't allow VPN as per their policy. And in sales you'll get GOTY at around $20-$25. I'll rather pay $5 more than risking my Origin account with so many games on it.

- - - Updated - - -



Skud said:


> Right now, it is 300 bucks at Steam if you go for 4 pack, almost the price of the whole bundle. No point talking about distant future, as all games will eventually be sold at 75-80% discount, or featured in bundle or given away free, even those AAA ones.


Yes, but the thing is I have to pay 400+ for the bundle right now which is not good choice for me because I know that in Summer sales it will come at 75% discount. Not all games gets good discounts, a good example is COD series and several others where even with discounts games are petty damn costly. One more reason is that I am not going to play those games right now and paying more for them when I know that I can get them cheaper when I would play them makes no sense to me. It was my personal opinion and should not be treated otherwise. For me the bundle is useless, but others it might be a gem who want Tropico 5 and GRAW as well.



007 said:


> I'm not able to see the 4pack at 300. It shows 1179 for me. What am I missing here
> EDIT: Understood. Last time I bought it when it was on sale. But it wasn't 300 for the 4pack. Check my post -
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2277970.html
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Yes I remember, it costed you guys around 130 IIRC. But in 1 year I think it will come down to 75% discount and then it will cost me much less.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 6, 2016)

Tropico in humble bundle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Right now the Bundle is useless for me because I can get the games I want much cheaper on steam separately. From second tier I just want Victor Vran and nothing else. That I can get for around 75 bucks on steam if I go for 4 pack.



$1 Tier is gud even chivalry alone at 90% off cost u ₹61


----------



## 007 (Apr 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> $1 Tier is gud even chivalry alone at 90% off cost u ₹61


Agreed. I bought $1 for the same reason in spite of owning Brothers already. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2016)

007 said:


> Agreed. I bought $1 for the same reason in spite of owning Brothers already.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Oh well then I'll just buy $1 only....Will get 2 games. I also own Brothers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Oh well then I'll just buy $1 only....Will get 2 games. I also own Brothers.


Is chivalry even worth playing now? I hear it's full of over leveled players now.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is chivalry even worth playing now? I hear it's full of over leveled players now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Oh well.....I'll just save 66 bucks now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Oh well.....I'll just save 66 bucks now.


Yeah same here.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Damn you dude. Always changing ma decisions.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Damn you dude. Always changing ma decisions.


What? I said my decision was same as yours. I didn't get it lol. Read carefully buddy.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What? I said my decision was same as yours. I didn't get it lol. Read carefully buddy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


You convinced me not to buy that game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2016)

Dragon Age Inquisition available for INR 599

Dragon Age: Inquisition - Reaper Sho


----------



## DVJex (Apr 13, 2016)

Humble Telltale bundle
TWD season 2 and GoT for 12$
TWD S1, poker night 1, Back to the Future, Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse, Puzzle Agent 1 & 2 non-BTA
TWD 400 days, wolf among us, tales from borderlands and poker night 2 BTA

The average seems to be shooting up though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 13, 2016)

DVJex said:


> Humble Telltale bundle
> TWD season 2 and GoT for 12$
> TWD S1, poker night 1, Back to the Future, Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse, Puzzle Agent 1 & 2 non-BTA
> TWD 400 days, wolf among us, tales from borderlands and poker night 2 BTA
> ...


Buy the upper tiers separately  on steam sale (75% off) it is more economical for Indians


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2016)

Alok said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition available for INR 599
> 
> Dragon Age: Inquisition - Reaper Sho


Yeah already posted it long back. It's no good as it's not goty

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2016)

DVJex said:


> The average seems to be shooting up though.


How much did the average start with? Mine is $7.63 :-/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2016)

007 said:


> How much did the average start with? Mine is $7.63 :-/


I already have 80% of the major games in that bundle games (except got and takes from BL).

Bundles these days are seldom worth it  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2016)

I am actually debating whether I should buy the $1 bundle or not. The thing is I don't like these point and click games too much. I am more of a action guy than just click and click again. Also none of the game in Tier have any cards which might give me some of the money back. Seems like I'll skip this one too.


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2016)

Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition for *₹99* at 90% off (historic lowest for first time).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I am actually debating whether I should buy the $1 bundle or not. The thing is I don't like these point and click games too much. I am more of a action guy than just click and click again. Also none of the game in Tier have any cards which might give me some of the money back. Seems like I'll skip this one too.


Walking Dead 1 is very good though. Throughly enjoyed it. I got it long back in a bundle when it WAS BTA


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition for *₹99* at 90% off (historic lowest for first time).


Anyone who had DS2 with all the DLCs got it for free. I am one of them. 



thetechfreak said:


> Walking Dead 1 is very good though. Throughly enjoyed it. I got it long back in a bundle when it WAS BTA


Already have both seasons of that game. Thats why debating whether I should buy it or not. Because it will be waste of 67 bucks, as I'll never play those games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Anyone who had DS2 with all the DLCs got it for free. I am one of them.
> 
> 
> Already have both seasons of that game. Thats why debating whether I should buy it or not. Because it will be waste of 67 bucks, as I'll never play those games.


Let me be your guardian angel again and say- save your money for something better

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2016)

^The 'Dawn' Knight  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2016)

007 said:


> ^The 'Dawn' Knight
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Let me be your guardian angel again and say- save your money for something better
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Gratitude for your kind words guardian. I shall take them to my heart.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 13, 2016)

Is there a group or forum similar to Group Buys for Indians?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2016)

Amazon.com: Starcraft II: Battle Chest - PC/Mac: Video Game

Starcraft 2 battlechest for $21


----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Is there a group or forum similar to Group Buys for Indians?


Interested, better if we can create one within TDF itself.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 13, 2016)

007 said:


> How much did the average start with? Mine is $7.63 :-/


Idk. When I first saw the bundle, it was at 6.6$.



007 said:


> Interested, better if we can create one within TDF itself.


Yea.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

Save 75% on LIMBO on Stea

LIMBO at Rs.90~
Well worth it any day


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 18, 2016)

[Steam] DARKSIDERS FRANCHISE PACK (ReaperShop) INR 143.00

If you missed the sale (like me), you still can get.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2016)

Grab a free Steam key for Bell Ringer | PC Game

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Save 75% on LIMBO on Stea
> 
> LIMBO at Rs.90~
> Well worth it any day


It's going for lesser on reapershop...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2016)

*www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/all-stars-6-bundle

Good Bundle for anyone who missed Giana Sisters, it have all the Giana games and more.


----------



## 007 (Apr 20, 2016)

Limited time offer: Buy Legacy of the Void by April 25, 2016 and get a free digital copy of Heart of the Swarm.



> *Here’s how it works:*
> 
> If you don’t already own Heart of the Swarm or Legacy of the Void, your free copy of Heart of the Swarm will be added to your Battle.net account immediately when you purchase Legacy of the Void at the regular price. If you already own Heart of the Swarm, you will receive an email with a key for Heart of the Swarm (which you can give to a friend) within a few days of your purchase of Legacy of the Void. Keep in mind that this key will be sent to the email address associated with your Battle.net account by April 28, 2016. Be sure to check your Spam folder if you have not received it by then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Limited time offer: Buy Legacy of the Void by April 25, 2016 and get a free digital copy of Heart of the Swarm.


Anyone wanna split?

I already have HOTS, so can buy LoTV and give HOTS key and split price 50-50...

Update: didn't notice that full price of HOTS is $20. Lol! So is this even worth it? LOTV will be $20 soon too I guess right? So paying $40 now is like paying full price for both games. Nice marketing...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Limited time offer: Buy Legacy of the Void by April 25, 2016 and get a free digital copy of Heart of the Swarm.


No WoL ??
I thought HoS was a expansion pack, what if someone doesn't own WoL ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> No WoL ??
> I thought HoS was a expansion pack, what if someone doesn't own WoL ?


They made them all standalone now

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They made them all standalone now
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Ohk......The I guess best deal is the trilogy pack. You get all 3 games in $60.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Ohk......The I guess best deal is the trilogy pack. You get all 3 games in $60.


Well most already have the battle chest don't they?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well most already have the battle chest don't they?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I don't. 
I loved SC2 so much that I'll buy the trilogy. Thanks to Mass Recall Mod, I don't have to buy SC1 as well and can play SC1 in SC2 glory.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't.
> I loved SC2 so much that I'll buy the trilogy. Thanks to Mass Recall Mod, I don't have to buy SC1 as well and can play SC1 in SC2 glory.


Mass recall is similar but still not the original. I played both so I know 

I am just waiting for price drop in LOTV and Nova Covert ops.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mass recall is similar but still not the original. I played both so I know
> 
> I am just waiting for price drop in LOTV and Nova Covert ops.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Yes I do know that. Still I guess playing MR would be better than SC1 because of those awful visuals, especially when I have a choice. Cinematics will be there for the story anyway since they updated that mod.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Anybody got quantum break on pc?

It's up for ₹4.5k on win store.  

Also what about Gears of war: ultimate edition. ₹1.3k on win store.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Update: didn't notice that full price of HOTS is $20. Lol! So is this even worth it? LOTV will be $20 soon too I guess right? So paying $40 now is like paying full price for both games. Nice marketing...


You can take it as if you are getting $10 discount on LOTV as previous SC2 games go for $10 each during sale. (50% off)
My guess would be - LOTV will come down to $20 (base price) in late 2017.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody got quantum break on pc?
> 
> It's up for ₹4.5k on win store.
> 
> ...


Are you serious about this ?? Both games work like $hit on PC because of that damned UWP, who would be crazy enough to buy these retarded games with their hard earned money.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Are you serious about this ?? Both games work like $hit on PC because of that damned UWP, who would be crazy enough to buy these retarded games with their hard earned money.


That's y I asked rightWell at least console exclusives are on pc. Hope they get better as time passes... It's better than spending 40k on a console for one game right?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's y I asked rightWell at least console exclusives are on pc. Hope they get better as time passes... It's better than spending 40k on a console for one game right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Ofc it's better, we just need to look some way around rather than waiting years for emulators.  and no buying till that crappy store gets as good as steam or release their games on steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Alok said:


> Ofc it's better, we just need to look some way around rather than waiting years for emulators.and no buying till that crappy store gets as good as steam or release their games on steam.


That's not gonna happen. Whole point of them releasing on Windows 10 is because of its compatibility with xb1. I doubt they will merge xb1 DRM with steam.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2016)

Gears of War enhanced edition is just a greedy marketing ploy..
Larian studios released Divinity Original Sin enhanced edition with similar DX11 enhancements and literally TONNES of quests/game improvements for free.
CDPR's paid DLC Hearts of Stone is worth more than Gears Of War Enhanced Edition


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Larian studios released Divinity Original Sin enhanced edition with similar DX11 enhancements and literally TONNES of quests/game improvements for free.



yeah , great controller support and full voice acting , for free. thats why I didnt wait for further discount for that game and bought it.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's not gonna happen. Whole point of them releasing on Windows 10 is because of its compatibility with xb1. I doubt they will merge xb1 DRM with steam.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



yeah, and I'm never gonna buy


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> CDPR's paid DLC Hearts of Stone is worth more than Gears Of War Enhanced Edition


Their expansions are worth more than 80% of the AAA releases.


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Their expansions are worth more than 80% of the AAA releases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Lol, I am amazed how your guys are even comparing. 

It's like comparing a unicorn to a horse...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol, I am amazed how your guys are even comparing.
> 
> It's like comparing a unicorn to a horse...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I thought they were the same...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 23, 2016)

[Steam] (Game) Cloud Knights, A Bird Story, Defend Your Life (Free)

You will get three game keys. To get the keys you only have to play a very easy and small game.(Only to walk!). It will take max 5 minutes to complete.

Walkthrough:
1. Walk through the map with clicks / arrow keys.
2. Spot the chest at the right side and click on it.
3. Fill the form and get a key for Cloud Knights.
4. Notice the X mark on the ground while passing it.
5. Spot the lute, click on it and get a key for A Bird Story.
6. Click on the guy at upper left and get a shovel.
7. Return to the X mark spotted at 4th step, click on it and get a key for Defend Your Life.

Source: Reddit


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2016)

American Truck Simulator for ₹150 @ Amazon


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> American Truck Simulator for ₹150 @ Amazon


I want Indian Oxen Cart simulator!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> American Truck Simulator for ₹150 @ Amazon



that's a pricing error right?

Its not even discounted that us its full price.

- - - Updated - - -

*Guys buy on you own risk, the seller looks really shady.............*


----------



## masterkd (Apr 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> American Truck Simulator for ₹150 @ Amazon





gagan_kumar said:


> that's a pricing error right?
> 
> Its not even discounted that us its full price.
> 
> ...




See the Q&A sections. Seems like pirated game downloaded from internet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> that's a pricing error right?
> 
> Its not even discounted that us its full price.
> 
> ...


It's the old game. Currently euro Truck simulator 2 is the one or American truck simulator. 


This is the original one & is relatively cheap on Steam too.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2016)

ATS is the newer one:-

 American Truck Simulator on Steam

And that's definitely a pirated piece.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> I want Indian Oxen Cart simulator!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk




Make one for Early Access.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 29, 2016)

Big Pharma Price Error 80% off (Note: If u pay using bitcoins u can save ₹2)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Big Pharma Price Error 80% off (Note: If u pay using bitcoins u can save ₹2)


So invest ₹30k to save ₹2

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I want Indian Oxen Cart simulator!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Just imagine the graphics requirements for the game, such high level of tesselation for the roads is needed 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Just imagine the graphics requirements for the game, such high level of tesselation for the roads is needed
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


And how we can utilize nividia fogthanks to dusty roads!

Plus nvidia fur on Oxen tails.

And perhaps add nitrous boosts?

Just trying to spice things up a bit  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And how we can utilize nividia fogthanks to dusty roads!
> 
> Plus nvidia fur on Oxen tails.
> 
> ...


Ofc the 90s bollywood music is a given. I really loved the in vehicle music in far cry 4

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And how we can utilize nividia fogthanks to dusty roads!
> 
> Plus nvidia fur on Oxen tails.
> 
> ...



I want Bullgaadi Veyron


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I want Bullgaadi Veyron


Not Lambullghini?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not Lambullghini?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Na not the fastest. btw the Indian version of the Veyron is faster than the real one on Indian roads


Spoiler



*indianautosblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Bugatti-Veyron-speed-bump.jpg


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a spare BattleSouls beta steam key. PM me if you want.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Na not the fastest. btw the Indian version of the Veyron is faster than the real one on Indian roads
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lol, I know this road, wish I saw the actual thing with my own eyes  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (May 3, 2016)

[STRIKE][Steam]SAMOLIOTIK (Free)
[/STRIKE]
Store Page

-------update------

No more keys left.


----------



## 007 (May 3, 2016)

Free DLCs for Battlefield


----------



## sohan_92 (May 4, 2016)

[Steam](Free) Space Farmers

You will get 2 copies, one for yourself and another one is for your friend which will be saved in your inventory as a gift.


----------



## Pasapa (May 4, 2016)

007 said:


> Free DLCs for Battlefield


EA giving away free dlc????

Is this real life or is this just fantasy?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> EA giving away free dlc????
> 
> Is this real life or is this just fantasy?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


EA gives out free games too, through the on the house program in origin 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (May 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> EA giving away free dlc????
> 
> Is this real life or is this just fantasy?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Got nfs most wanted 2012 full game,  medal of honour pacific assault full game,  bf3,4 dlcs,  titanfall dlcs free from origin myself till now..   

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 4, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Got nfs most wanted 2012 full game,  medal of honour pacific assault full game,  bf3,4 dlcs,  titanfall dlcs free from origin myself till now..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Yea I got those games too, but giving away bf4 dlc was a shock for me personally.. I think they should give the premium free too since most of the premium servers are empty t these days.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yea I got those games too, but giving away bf4 dlc was a shock for me personally.. I think they should give the premium free too since most of the premium servers are empty t these days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Main reason premium is free is not because it's paid. It's because people just feel bored after a while unlike games like Dota/LoL where the Meta keeps changing once every few months. Even csgo for that matter.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Main reason premium is free is not because it's paid. It's because people just feel bored after a while unlike games like Dota/LoL where the Meta keeps changing once every few months. Even csgo for that matter.


Please don't start. This will just enrage FPS lovers. I personally don't like FPS much, I can play them for 1-2 hrs if playing with friends, otherwise FPS just seems too boring and easy.
And when I say easy don't start directing me to CSGO and BF4 and their high ranking server, I don't like FPS that much. I play the genre with friends only to have some fun because they won't play other genre or in-between long RPG sessions.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2016)

Whatever you all say, ea is still a greedy git, they always have something hidden up their sleeves. Make dlc free so user is tempted to buy main game. Full price on 5+ year old dlc... Etc.

Wam bam thank you damn...!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 4, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Whatever you all say, ea is still a greedy git, they always have something hidden up their sleeves. Make dlc free so user is tempted to buy main game. Full price on 5+ year old dlc... Etc.
> 
> Wam bam thank you damn...!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Seems like they are giving the expansions for free in the next few months.. Better than most publishers..


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2016)

FaeVerse Alchemy 50000 Steam keys
*PS:* Really a stupid way of giving away keys in this format. Try your luck if something is still available. I got one after the 4th try. Hence posting assuming more are still unused. Mixed reviews. Has cards.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2016)

007 said:


> FaeVerse Alchemy 50000 Steam keys
> *PS:* Really a stupid way of giving away keys in this format. Try your luck if something is still available. I got one after the 4th try. Hence posting assuming more are still unused. Mixed reviews. Has cards.


I didn't even tried after seeing the list. :d


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I didn't even tried after seeing the list. :d




Try this site: FaeVerse Alchemy Giveaway

Might save some time.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2016)

Skud said:


> Try this site: FaeVerse Alchemy Giveaway
> 
> Might save some time.


Actually It saved a lot of time. Got key in my second attempt. Thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2016)

Skud said:


> Try this site: FaeVerse Alchemy Giveaway
> 
> Might save some time.



No luck even after 10 retries :/ leaving.....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 5, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> No luck even after 10 retries :/ leaving.....


Really? I tried 1 hour back and got on 4th try...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (May 5, 2016)

Got it in the first try.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2016)

I have a 20% Off code on bundlestars site which is valid for 10 hours from now. If anyone is purchasing anything from there, PM me for the code. PM only if u are going to buy.

*Pre-purchases, Tommo, Retroism, Idea Factory and Iceberg Interactive sale games are excluded from all discount codes.


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2016)

Humble Capcom Super Turbo HD Remix Rebundle! (pay what you want and help charity


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2016)

Humble Store Spring Sale day 6 - Many games up to 85% off, Daily Deal is Soma - 50% off. : GameDeal

[Steam] Metro Franchise: Metro Redux Bundle (€7,49/-75%); Metro 2033 Redux (€4,99/-75%); Metro Last Light Redux (€4,99/-75%) : GameDeal


----------



## 007 (May 11, 2016)

Dead Island Definitive Edition (releases May 31, 2016) can be bought as a gift from someone who owns the original edition at 85% (loyalty discount) off for ₹85
Dead Island Riptide Definitive Edition (releases May 31, 2016) can be bought as a gift from someone who owns the original edition at 85% (loyalty discount) off for ₹85

Its definitely a bug because I tried the same logic for Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition which had a loyalty discount for existing owners and they were smart enough to disable Steam gifting option. 
So make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## vijju6091 (May 11, 2016)

Someone gift me please !!

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2016)

SC2 WoL & HotS at $10 each at Battle.net


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 12, 2016)

007 said:


> SC2 WoL & HotS at $10 each at Battle.net



not gonna buy this since i know i will never play this one...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> not gonna buy this since i know i will never play this one...


What?   you dunno what you are missing!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 12, 2016)

007 said:


> Dead Island Definitive Edition (releases May 31, 2016) can be bought as a gift from someone who owns the original edition at 85% (loyalty discount) off for ₹85
> Dead Island Riptide Definitive Edition (releases May 31, 2016) can be bought as a gift from someone who owns the original edition at 85% (loyalty discount) off for ₹85
> 
> Its definitely a bug because I tried the same logic for Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition which had a loyalty discount for existing owners and they were smart enough to disable Steam gifting option.
> So make hay while the sun shines!



bought for a total of 170 bucks

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Humble Capcom Super Turbo HD Remix Rebundle! (pay what you want and help charity



BTA is already 9 $ omg


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2016)

SC2 is long time dead.There are enough memes making fun of it. Even former SC2 players take it as a joke


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2016)

Piyush said:


> SC2 is long time dead.There are enough memes making fun of it. Even former SC2 players take it as a joke


Try logging in to the sc2 community in game and say that again 

All the custom content, multiplayer, this game has so much replay value even after so many years, it's still worth every penny you pay for it.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Try logging in to the sc2 community in game and say that again
> 
> All the custom content, multiplayer, this game has so much replay value even after so many years, it's still worth every penny you pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Lol why I have to say it to SC2 community, ofcourse they'll defend it coz they play it.

I dont even remember when was the last time I saw A SC2 tourney in twitch.

Only thing I like about Blizzard is their Warcraft and Overwatch. 

And when it comes to custom game content/ multiplayer/ prize pool/ memes/...., nothing comes as close to Dota2


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Lol why I have to say it to SC2 community, ofcourse they'll defend it coz they play it.
> 
> I dont even remember when was the last time I saw A SC2 tourney in twitch.
> 
> ...


Would you suggest everyone to play dota2 even if it is at least once to try it out?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Would you suggest everyone to play dota2 even if it is at least once to try it out?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk




I'd suggest Dota2 if a person

- Likes moba/ arts genre in general
- Have friends who play dota
- Doesnt have a bad internet
- Is competitive by nature and often plays multiplayer games to curb the hunger. 

And a few points regarding various games in this genre, namely League of Legends, Smite, HoTS


LoL- LoL is currently the king. As a Dota2 player, Im still saying this that LoL have greater playerbase as compared to any of the rest in the group. Its fairly easy , the meta changes very slowly, which makes it both easy to accept but kinda boring. There are many players who want to leave LoL but cant because they have invested so much money in skins (LoL cosmetics). The cons of LoL is that its still in pre-historic era when it comes to off-game features like UI, custom game support, demo/sandbox mode, etc... An average match is same, your laning phase in 20 mins pretty much decide who is gonna win...which makes it boring. 

Dota2- The 2nd game with most players. It has a steep learning curve as compared to other 3. But once learned, it is very much rewarding. There are major comebacks, ever changing meta, hype moments in games. And to talk about off game content, it offers thousands of Custom games and we see new custom game each day, it has a sandbox mode where one can experiment with heroes. It also have a pretty good tutorial now. And since its developed by Valve in conjunction with IceFrog (the guy who made Dota1 from warcraft) it never gets boring in terms of meta. Oh, and it also holds record prizepool which gets broken down by Dota2 itself each year.'

Smite- Smite is the hardest in my opinion because everything is a skillshot, the 3rd person camera angle doesn't give you 360 degrees of vision. I dunno much about it but its a fun game. Those who dont like Isometric view can try this one

HoTS- HoTS from blizzard is a mix up result from Warcraft, Starcraft and Diablo in terms of characters. Its fun. The games dont last much longer , they go anything from 10-20 mins. Its recommended for casual players


----------



## kamikaz (May 12, 2016)

Technically dota was created and maintained by couple of developers ,the last of which was icefrog ,guinsoo was the dev who was involved in maintaining dota before icefrog and he is now involved with LoL

DotA is something worth checking out ,if you can get some of the micro skills from StarCraft to work on dota2 you could become godlike ,but there is lot more to it


----------



## sohan_92 (May 13, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I'd suggest Dota2 if a person
> 
> - Likes moba/ arts genre in general
> - Have friends who play dota
> ...



I would like to add another point for DoTA 2 though it is irrelevant, you will get more steam money through market than your in-game investment; no doubt it is due to game popularity and people are very much eager to buy fancy virtual cosmetics. (Just saying...)


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What?   you dunno what you are missing!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk





Piyush said:


> SC2 is long time dead.There are enough memes making fun of it. Even former SC2 players take it as a joke


I'll buy the series for the story and single player campaign. I am not much in MP.
In terms of story, I just fckin love this game, Also if I buy SC2 series I basically get 5 games because SC1 and SC2 can be played as expansions named Mass Recall. 

SC2 and DOTA 2 are very different from each other so I don't see any point defending one and saying anything about other. I also love Dota 2, but because of my private life as of now and bad internet connection, I can't play it. I would obviously resume it when I get stable with life and connectivity of course. SC2 I like for story and also because it is one of the best that this genre has to offer.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I'd suggest Dota2 if a person
> 
> - Likes moba/ arts genre in general
> - Have friends who play dota
> ...



really?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> really?



 yea... you could have googled this instead of quoting this whole wall of text

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> I'll buy the series for the story and single player campaign. I am not much in MP.
> In terms of story, I just fckin love this game, Also if I buy SC2 series I basically get 5 games because SC1 and SC2 can be played as expansions named Mass Recall.
> 
> SC2 and DOTA 2 are very different from each other so I don't see any point defending one and saying anything about other. I also love Dota 2, but because of my private life as of now and bad internet connection, I can't play it. I would obviously resume it when I get stable with life and connectivity of course. SC2 I like for story and also because it is one of the best that this genre has to offer.


Well I didnt even know a single player of SC2 existed. It was a well known esport in China/Korea and Europe. It is the major esport of Korea even now... just to give you an example... in 2nd last Football world cup, the Korean football team before their match, were made to meet their stars, i.e. Korean SC2 brood wars team just to up their morale 

Though it is somewhat dead because majority of players including pro players migrated to other competitive games like Dota/ LoL/ CS GO.... all of these are different to each other in some aspect but they have one thing in common: being an eSport. 

Im not against anyone buying it, since its on sale. Just wanted to let people know that if they are buying it for its competitive scene, they better think again...


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

No I have really straight priorities. I like SC series for the story, I don't even care about MP at all. Man those CGI cutscenes, they are the best that gaming industry have to offer, and I have played and seen quite a lot of games and their scenes.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 13, 2016)

Single player campaign of sc2 has great replay value and in itself worth it for its price. Plus the community maps. Plus mass recall. No other blizzard game is so vfm.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2016)

Then its good I guess. 10$ for it.... I heard it has custom games/maps as well.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2016)

*Steam summer sale incoming! *(June 23 to July 4)

*i.imgur.com/x4f1Bex.png


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2016)

Blizzard killed it's own game, Starcraft could have been so much more in multiplayer scene, if it did not have a 60 $ paywall to play it .. That is the reason why f2p competitive games have risen to the top and Starcraft has fallen


Also the fact, considering Starcraft's development cycle took a bigass time.. the hype died down after Heart of the swarm because it was the worst out of all the three campaigns


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Blizzard killed it's own game, Starcraft could have been so much more in multiplayer scene, if it did not have a 60 $ paywall to play it .. That is the reason why f2p competitive games have risen to the top and Starcraft has fallen
> 
> 
> Also the fact, considering Starcraft's development cycle took a bigass time.. the hype died down after Heart of the swarm because it was the worst out of all the three campaigns


$60 where? You mean the trilogy? Well it's no paywall considering price of games like doom and fo4. It's very well worth it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2016)

007 said:


> *Steam summer sale incoming! *(June 23 to July 4)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/x4f1Bex.png


That month is in Russian. Is it June?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> $60 where? You mean the trilogy? Well it's no paywall considering price of games like doom and fo4. It's very well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



No, its the 60$ launch price that is the problem. If any competitive game is to grow, it has to allow as many players to play it, as possible. That way the ranked queue will balance itself out and it will lead to a healthy playerbase of a few millions. The fact that the game can only be played after paying 60$ is one of the biggest reasons for it's downfall.(Strictly speaking about the multiplayer)
Starcraft 2 was huge during the 2010s, because F2P mobas werent widespread, now.. its just a shadow of it's former self.

Possibly another reason why Starcraft 2 isnt as popular, is because of the higher system requirements. A person has to have a graphics card to play it, whereas, you can still play dota 2 or league of legends on somewhat mediocre intel integrated GPU. You have to assume, a vast number of players do not have a GPU or play on laptops,  Starcraft 2 segregated those players. 
This wasnt a problem with the original starcraft or brood war though.


My point is, they should have made the multiplayer part, completely free, and kept the singleplayer as a purchasable unit. Perhaps add a feature for optional premium skin purchases in multiplayer (microtransactions) like mobas do..

By the way, I used to be a huge fan of Starcraft 2 competitive scene, even though I absolutely sucked at multiplayer. Id probably be in bronze league if I continued playing 
Still the matches were really fun to watch, especially PvZ and TvZ matchups


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2016)

massive price drop on Phantom Pain Steam , its 565 now :laughing_NF:


----------



## BakBob (May 17, 2016)

Alok said:


> massive price drop on Phantom Pain Steam , its 565 now :laughing_NF:



Hey thanks for this! I didn't notice even tho it's on my wish list for long time. But I'll be even more kanjoos and wait for June 4 sale


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That month is in Russian. Is it June?


Yep, I have mentioned that in the post.


BakBob said:


> June 4 sale


June 23 buddy. Don't miss it due to wrong dates


----------



## BakBob (May 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Yep, I have mentioned that in the post.
> 
> June 23 buddy. Don't miss it due to wrong dates



Oh yeah my bad. I only looked at last date and assumed June because июнь(June) looks like июль(July).


----------



## anaklusmos (May 17, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Oh yeah my bad. I only looked at last date and assumed June because июнь(June) looks like июль(July).


You can read Russian? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> You can read Russian?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



you can too. paste it in google translator


----------



## BakBob (May 17, 2016)

Have done A2 course in university. (Highest is C2)



anaklusmos said:


> You can read Russian?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 17, 2016)

Alok said:


> you can too. paste it in google translator


Lol, that's how I read French and German, but could actually read the Cyrillic alphabet 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 18, 2016)

Battlefield 4 Final Stand DLC FREE!

- - - Updated - - -

Humble Deep Silver Bundle 2


----------



## Pasapa (May 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Battlefield 4 Final Stand DLC FREE!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Humble Deep Silver Bundle 2



Damnit, you beat me to it... Why you...


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Hey thanks for this! I didn't notice even tho it's on my wish list for long time. But I'll be even more kanjoos and wait for June 4 sale



you missed . Price increased now


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2016)

Alok said:


> you missed . Price increased now



Still better than the previous price of Rs. 3K something.


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Still better than the previous price of Rs. 3K something.



yeah. but now even in summer sale its likely to go 500 Rs.


----------



## BakBob (May 18, 2016)

Alok said:


> you missed . Price increased now



You win some, you loose some. But as long as it goes anything above 25% discount (highly likely), I made a saving.


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2016)

BakBob said:


> You win some, you loose some. But as long as it goes anything above 25% discount (highly likely), I made a saving.



I don't think it will be >25% since they just did a price drop from 60$ to 40$.


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I don't think it will be >25% since they just did a price drop from 60$ to 40$.



yeah and ~44$ to $11 in India   thats huge drop already


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2016)

First two Arkham games coming out remastered on July 29

Batman: Return to Arkham Remaster Collection Finally Announced - IG

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> First two Arkham games coming out remastered on July 29
> 
> Batman: Return to Arkham Remaster Collection Finally Announced - IG
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I think its console only .


----------



## lovedonator (May 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> First two Arkham games coming out remastered on July 29
> 
> Batman: Return to Arkham Remaster Collection Finally Announced - IG
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Damn, only for console.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2016)

Alok said:


> I think its console only .


Ow is it, I didn't realize :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2016)

Quick question. How is the Witcher adventure game? Reviews seems good. I know its a board game but I see only one or two from TDF (in my Steam list) owns the game. I know there are many more Witcher-fanboys out there as such.  So any particular reason why no one has bought it yet? Its currently available for ₹55 on Steam.


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2016)

^ I don't have cuz I never played a board game


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2016)

so much time has passed since a good game giveaway, or some steam bug.......


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2016)

*www.humblebundle.com/ubisoft-bundle-encore


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

Alok said:


> Humble Ubisoft Bundle Encore (pay what you want and help charity



The overall number of games is rather poor. They could've included few more older Splinter Cell games


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> The overall number of games is rather poor. They could've included few more older Splinter Cell games



Splinter cell series available for 124 on steam (blacklist avail separately)  I got whole series .


----------



## BakBob (May 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Humble Ubisoft Bundle Encore (pay what you want and help charity



Such a horrible humble bundle. Almost all games are garbage.


----------



## striker_rage (May 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Splinter cell series available for 124 on steam (blacklist avail separately)  I got whole series .



Pandora Tomorrow missing....right?

Loved that game...have not played the first part and blacklist. Out of all that I did play....chaos theory and pandora tomorrow seemed the best.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Pandora Tomorrow missing....right?
> 
> Loved that game...have not played the first part and blacklist. Out of all that I did play....chaos theory and pandora tomorrow seemed the best.


Pandora tomorrow was never added to digital stores anywhere. They just abandoned the game due to some shadow rendering issues.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2016)

007 said:


> Quick question. How is the Witcher adventure game? Reviews seems good. I know its a board game but I see only one or two from TDF (in my Steam list) owns the game. I know there are many more Witcher-fanboys out there as such.  So any particular reason why no one has bought it yet? Its currently available for ₹55 on Steam.


Very good game imho. I had preordered it when it came out .

Started as multiplayer only but now they added a single player mode. 

Board game where d&d meets monopoly.

Definitely worth the current price, you can get it with closed eyes. Very fun to play with friends too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (May 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Pandora tomorrow was never added to digital stores anywhere. They just abandoned the game due to some shadow rendering issues.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Checked out the video and now I know what you mean.

No point in having a Splinter Cell game that does not display proper lighting in the environ.

Too bad they can't fix this fantastic game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Checked out the video and now I know what you mean.
> 
> No point in having a Splinter Cell game that does not display proper lighting in the environ.
> 
> Too bad they can't fix this fantastic game.


That issue was fixed. By a modder. It was UbiSoft who abandoned it. You can actually fix anything if you try hard enough.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (May 26, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Pandora Tomorrow missing....right?
> 
> Loved that game...have not played the first part and blacklist. Out of all that I did play....chaos theory and pandora tomorrow seemed the best.



Pandora Tomorrow is not available on steam/uplay.

Best option to play this game today is to play console versions using emulators.


----------



## striker_rage (May 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Pandora Tomorrow is not available on steam/uplay.
> 
> Best option to play this game today is to play console versions using emulators.



Sucks, would have had the entire collection if not for Pandora (after buying the deal on Steam)

Uplay should fix the game for fans. They will get some money too from the buyers for that so not a bad deal.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2016)

Alok said:


> Pandora Tomorrow is not available on steam/uplay.
> 
> Best option to play this game today is to play console versions using emulators.




You can get Pandora Tomorrow for PC in this collection.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 26, 2016)

Witcher 3 Rs 500 on steam. 
Is it better to buy this or wait for GoTY like edition? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Witcher 3 Rs 500 on steam.
> Is it better to buy this or wait for GoTY like edition?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wait for GOTY.


----------



## striker_rage (May 26, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Wait for GOTY.



Your number of posts says it all (1337)


----------



## Alok (May 26, 2016)

Skud said:


> You can get Pandora Tomorrow for PC in this collection.



oh disc version , thanks for the link though I bought series on steam for 124 Rs.

Pandora Tomorrow is my second favorite in the series , sad it has issues with new systems. I use to play GC version on dolphin.


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Witcher 3 Rs 500 on steam.
> Is it better to buy this or wait for GoTY like edition?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Wait for steam sale


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Wait for GOTY.


Why don't people pay the full money it deserves?


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

Anyone tried the new nfs 2016 on pc??  And is there any place where i can get it below 2k..?  Or should i wait few more days/months until origin slashes  the price..  I am an nfs fan boy..  Cant wait to turn those wheels..

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 26, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Anyone tried the new nfs 2016 on pc??  And is there any place where i can get it below 2k..?  Or should i wait few more days/months until origin slashes  the price..  I am an nfs fan boy..  Cant wait to turn those wheels..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I tried the *ahem* version, ran pretty good all settings maxed on Gtx 970. But I got bored and left it... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (May 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I tried the *ahem* version, ran pretty good all settings maxed on Gtx 970. But I got bored and left it...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Didn't know that NFS 2016 was cracked. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 26, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Didn't know that NFS 2016 was cracked.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Noooot exactly ,  I know some people at EA and nvidia, i get access to their copies. So I was wrong to say *ahem* version, but I didn't buy it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Noooot exactly ,  I know some people at EA and nvidia, i get access to their copies. So I was wrong to say *ahem* version, but I didn't buy it.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Please do hook me up if u ever get one more..  Willing to pay for the same..   

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 26, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Please do hook me up if u ever get one more..  Willing to pay for the same..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Lol I can't, they give me access too their work accounts, or give me their work keys, but I am under strict instructions to pass them on any further, since every tester and developer has their copy marked. 
Sorry for getting your hopes up 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Lol I can't, they give me access too their work accounts, or give me their work keys, but I am under strict instructions to pass them on any further, since every tester and developer has their copy marked.
> Sorry for getting your hopes up
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


.. Heartbreaking..  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2016)

Alok said:


> Pandora Tomorrow is not available on steam/uplay.
> 
> Best option to play this game today is to play console versions using emulators.


PC discs still sell on Amazon and fk for some ₹200

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## geek_rocker (May 27, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid V is super cheap on steam right now. 860 rupees for both games is a pretty good deal imo.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2016)

^Guess definition of super cheap varies from person to person.  Bought GZ for $2 from Nuuvem and  TPP for ₹0 from a previous Newegg loot. Now THAT is super cheap.   (IMO of course!)

#NeverBuyAnythingBelow85%off #ExceptForBlizzard #CozImmaSuckerForBlizzard #Blizzard4Lyf #100PercentCAG

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Pasapa (May 27, 2016)

007 said:


> ^Guess definition of super cheap varies from person to person.  Bought GZ for $2 from Nuuvem and  TPP for ₹0 from a previous Newegg loot. Now THAT is super cheap.   (IMO of course!)
> 
> #NeverBuyAnythingBelow85%off #ExceptForBlizzard #CozImmaSuckerForBlizzard #Blizzard4Lyf #100PercentCAG
> 
> Sent from my RN3


For 0? Wtf.... and I'm the fool who bought it on launch day 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> For 0? Wtf.... and I'm the fool who bought it on launch day



No, you supported the dev for an awesome deserving game and I did not. Which was bad on my part. I looted yes but this game deserves my money. 

Regarding deals, I'm saying buy any game for full price or current deal price only if you are gonna play imdtly. Else wait for more cuts or major Steam sales. That's what I do these days. My last full valued purchase was XCOM 2. Absolutely happy in spite of being a cheap a$$  gamer.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 27, 2016)

007 said:


> ^Guess definition of super cheap varies from person to person.  Bought GZ for $2 from Nuuvem and  TPP for ₹0 from a previous Newegg loot. Now THAT is super cheap.   (IMO of course!)
> 
> #NeverBuyAnythingBelow85%off #ExceptForBlizzard #CozImmaSuckerForBlizzard #Blizzard4Lyf #100PercentCAG
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Newegg loot or nuuvem deal still there ?


----------



## geek_rocker (May 27, 2016)

007 said:


> ^Guess definition of super cheap varies from person to person.  Bought GZ for $2 from Nuuvem and  TPP for ₹0 from a previous Newegg loot. Now THAT is super cheap.   (IMO of course!)
> 
> #NeverBuyAnythingBelow85%off #ExceptForBlizzard #CozImmaSuckerForBlizzard #Blizzard4Lyf #100PercentCAG
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Hahaha, I think still it is super cheap (cheapest ever?) if you wanna buy them legally. But agree on you with the full price thing. Mine was Street Fighter V, and I guess Salt and Sanctuary, but it was discounted at launch.


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2016)

007 said:


> . My last full valued purchase was XCOM 2. Absolutely happy in spite of being a cheap a$$  gamer.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Same here but they still didn't do anything about performance which is disappointing for a PC only game.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Newegg loot or nuuvem deal still there ?


No but will definitely post and tag you if such a deal comes back.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2016)

Anybody a sub of origin access? Currently storewide 30% off on origin. Use code: ORIGIN30 at check out 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 28, 2016)

On Steam, Insurgency is for Rs71 and pack-of-four is for Rs139


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> On Steam, Insurgency is for Rs71 and pack-of-four is for Rs139


Still got 4 pack for a dollar in the bundle

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 28, 2016)

what is bundle here? and from where? new to these things


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> what is bundle here? and from where? new to these things


Humble bundle.com : had come long back the insurgency bundle 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2016)

Witcher 1, 2 going for 55 and 84 respectively on steam. Promo ends in 21 hours from time of posting.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 3, 2016)

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege on Stea

You can get the Rainbow six starter edition for Rs 299/-.
Offer only valid until June 19th


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege on Stea
> 
> You can get the Rainbow six starter edition for Rs 299/-.
> Offer only valid until June 19th


This is a good move to increase the player base, though it will take a **** load of grinding. For 13k renown to unlock per operator and each match maxing 300-500 renown reward for winning with boosts and with each match taking up to 10-15 minutes, do the math for how much grinding you will need 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This is a good move to increase the player base, though it will take a **** load of grinding. For 13k renown to unlock per operator and each match maxing 300-500 renown reward for winning with boosts and with each match taking up to 10-15 minutes, do the math for how much grinding you will need
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes you'll need at least 15 hours to unlock one operator... but you get a good tactical shooter for 300 bucks.. No mp game IMO can match siege's intensity it sometimes provide.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yes you'll need at least 15 hours to unlock one operator... but you get a good tactical shooter for 300 bucks.. No mp game IMO can match siege's intensity it sometimes provide.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Yeah again provided you find a good team. Otherwise you will be rage quitting a lot :/ cz it's not traditional fps like csgo or bf.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 4, 2016)

How does reapershop make profit?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> How does reapershop make profit?


Ask the guy soulreaper on steam 

I guess he gets money from ads maybe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey guys I will be making my first purchase from Reapershop, the Arkham Knight, but I am not sure whether this is the latest bug free release or not, I have emailed them, but they didn't reply! Can anyone tell me which version they are selling of the following? Batman™: Arkham Knight Premium Edition - Reaper Sho


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 6, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Hey guys I will be making my first purchase from Reapershop, the Arkham Knight, but I am not sure whether this is the latest bug free release or not, I have emailed them, but they didn't reply! Can anyone tell me which version they are selling of the following? Batman™: Arkham Knight Premium Edition - Reaper Sho



It will be the latest version as it's on steam.
P.S. It's available for 1100 on G2A.com
Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

Nox and battlefield hard-line getaway on the house

Free Games - Download & Play Free PC Games | Origin Games

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ask the guy soulreaper on steam
> 
> I guess he gets money from ads maybe.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Haven't seen any ads on the site. Site like GMG have deals with publishers but apparently reapershop has no such deals with game publishers. So it is kind of fishy. Can you bulk purchase for all games for a discount or something on Steam?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Haven't seen any ads on the site. Site like GMG have deals with publishers but apparently reapershop has no such deals with game publishers. So it is kind of fishy. Can you bulk purchase for all games for a discount or something on Steam?


No, reapershop and steamz stock games that they buy from steam on sale and then resell them, but also lower price than discounted price at steam. And the games are seldom available in bulk. They are restocked like 1-2 copies at a time. What's fishy about it? It's some business plan, they must have a tie up with someone, perhaps the payment gateways.

All other etailers will have deals with publishers as they have employees to pay 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No, reapershop and steamz stock games that they buy from steam on sale and then resell them, but also lower price than discounted price at steam. And the games are seldom available in bulk. They are restocked like 1-2 copies at a time. What's fishy about it? It's some business plan, they must have a tie up with someone, perhaps the payment gateways.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How are they able to sell newly released games at a discount?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How are they able to sell newly released games at a discount?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


As I said, some business plan. There has to be 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY for $20 at Amazon.com

Is this cheaper than Mexico Origin on sale?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

007 said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY for $20 at Amazon.com
> 
> Is this cheaper than Mexico Origin on sale?


Origin mx cheaper - ₹900 on origin mx

But how to buy from there?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Origin mx cheaper - ₹900 on origin mx
> 
> But how to buy from there?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



hola works for me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

Alok said:


> hola works for me


Doesn't for me, PayPal . So I have never been able to buy from nuuvem. Can anyone buy dai goty for me?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Doesn't for me, PayPal . So I have never been able to buy from nuuvem. Can anyone buy dai goty for me?


I have bought from other regions in Origin twice so far. Let me know when you want to buy and I can try buying on your account.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

007 said:


> I have bought from other regions in Origin twice so far. Let me know when you want to buy and I can try buying on your account.


If origin mx has the deal currently I can get it. Hola is not working on my phone for some reason. Will check in the evening.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If origin mx has the deal currently I can get it. Hola is not working on my phone for some reason. Will check in the evening.


I don't think there is any sale running on Origin for DA:I. We can try next time when there is a sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

007 said:


> I don't think there is any sale running on Origin for DA:I. We can try next time when there is a sale.


I guess we can wait for a bigger price cut too. Game doesn't sound awesome. It is okay compared to its previous ones.

(After reading the Amazon reviews)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 7, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> It will be the latest version as it's on steam.
> P.S. It's available for 1100 on G2A.com
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, will check that site  

Sent from N910G


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 7, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks mate, will check that site
> 
> Sent from N910G


Try to avoid g2a if you can....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Try to avoid g2a if you can....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Why bro?

Didn't know that site was not India anyway, so might skip it anyway, as for outside India payments CC charges extras anyway, which might match up to Reapershop's price, but still doesn't hurt to know why shall I avoid them.


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Why bro?
> 
> Didn't know that site was not India anyway, so might skip it anyway, as for outside India payments CC charges extras anyway, which might match up to Reapershop's price, but still doesn't hurt to know why shall I avoid them.


Because it is a marketplace and you never know what you are gonna end up with and who you are dealing with. High chances of getting scammed. Support sucks even when opting for G2A shield. Takes weeks to get refund sometimes (where situation being as simple as you get a region locked key or used key). In case, your key gets revoked from your Steam or Uplay or Bnet or Origin account (oh and it has happened before where keys were stolen and sold and publisher revoking them), you will never be to prove that you did a legit purchase because support will simply close your case saying "Thanks for contacting us. We understand that you are facing issues with your game purchase. According to our records, G2A is not an authorized reseller so we would recommend you to contact where you purchased. I'm afraid support can't be of any help further on this."  

TL;DR - It's risky. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2016)

That said, you can always say "risk taking is like rusk eating for me" and try purchasing. I have purchased few (low value txns) so far and they are still in my account. For example, Watch_Dogs Deluxe Edition (Uplay) for ₹40. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 9, 2016)

007 said:


> That said, you can always say "risk taking is like rusk eating for me" and try purchasing. I have purchased few (low value txns) so far and they are still in my account. For example, Watch_Dogs Deluxe Edition (Uplay) for ₹40.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


I have bought many games from g2a until I got scammed for Rochard. Got used key. Had g2a shield. Support said I will get refund, been a year and never got any refund. Good thing it was only €1 purchase.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks fellas, got it. No way I will go anywhere near that site anyway, can't stand post purchase nuisances.

Wish I could get the Watch Dogs for that price though, like free, LOL!


----------



## BakBob (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone know what price DS III would likely be this Summer Sale?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2016)

At max, 30% off, pretty sure..


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2016)

Infinite Gaming Sale at Origin. Discounts upto 75% off.

Battlefield 4 at ₹374.75
Battlefield Hardline Standard Edition at ₹374.75


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 11, 2016)

007 said:


> Infinite Gaming Sale at Origin. Discounts upto 75% off.
> 
> Battlefield 4 at ₹374.75
> Battlefield Hardline Standard Edition at ₹374.75



Wowowowo yeaah 

Btw is hardline worth buying ? i dont think it has a good active playerbase ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 11, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Wowowowo yeaah
> 
> Btw is hardline worth buying ? i dont think it has a good active playerbase ?


bfhstats.com

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2016)

Don't forget command and conquer full pack for only 250. Rts lovers.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

[MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] Is there any sale on DA:I?

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2016)

007 said:


> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] Is there any sale on DA:I?
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Goty is 50% off on origin USA, can't check mx store. Hola dsnt help.

Update:
Okay its $13 on origin mx.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160611/3c56a0f0ffbe3281dc4df0ee2c7aad40.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 11, 2016)

007 said:


> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] Is there any sale on DA:I?
> 
> Sent from my RN3


It's not even that a good game. Why are you so persistent on buying it?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2016)

007 said:


> Infinite Gaming Sale at Origin. Discounts upto 75% off.
> 
> Battlefield 4 at ₹374.75
> Battlefield Hardline Standard Edition at ₹374.75



Mass Effect Trilogy still at 50% off  :yawn_NF:when will this get discounted at least 75% off :confused_NF:


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> It's not even that a good game. Why are you so persistent on buying it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


For another friend actually as well as to remind Aniket to check the deal as he was looking for it during the last time this topic came. 

My other friend is a DA fan and he seems to be persistent abt getting this. His ahem version stopped working after he upgraded his PC it seems. I heard from him that the cracks are processor specific.

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2016)

007 said:


> For another friend actually as well as to remind Aniket to check the deal as he was looking for it during the last time this topic came.
> 
> My other friend is a DA fan and he seems to be persistent abt getting this. His ahem version stopped working after he upgraded his PC it seems. I heard from him that the cracks are processor specific.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Yeah thanks for reminding. But I guess I will wait for now, too many games and I am leaving all midway  not much time to play. 

Will get DAI some day though. I played DA2 back in the day but never completed DAO.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 12, 2016)

Bf4 or RSS starter edition ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Bf4 or RSS starter edition ?


Depends on whether you want tactical gameplay or all out warfare. Completely different games.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Bf4 or RSS starter edition ?


Both are very different games with very different player bases. Get the one you fit into. Watch gameplay videos if they help.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 13, 2016)

Diablo III for €9.99
Diablo III - Reaper of Souls for €9.99


----------



## BakBob (Jun 13, 2016)

Dishonored Definitive Edition free with Dishonored 2 Pre Order


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2016)

*M.A.V. Early Access giveaway (Steam key)*. Get it while stock lasts.


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ubisoft turns 30! Get free Prince of Persia - Sands of Time to celebrate!


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Ubisoft turns 30! Get free Prince of Persia - Sands of Time to celebrate!



thanks for the share bro...got the game thanks to you!!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Ubisoft turns 30! Get free Prince of Persia - Sands of Time to celebrate!



Greatest Third person games of all times. TFS!


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Ubisoft turns 30! Get free Prince of Persia - Sands of Time to celebrate!



What a gem . Love this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2016)

Alok said:


> What a gem . Love this. Thanks for sharing.


Yep it is! And if I read it correctly, we should be getting six more gems like this over the next six months. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Yep it is! And if I read it correctly, we should be getting six more gems like this over the next six months.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Yes, noticed it  I hope they give whole PoP series .


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2016)

Alok said:


> Yes, noticed it  I hope they give whole PoP series .



Except PoP:the forgotten sands. :grin_NF:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Ubisoft turns 30! Get free Prince of Persia - Sands of Time to celebrate!


Time left to claim it? And I assume uplay account is needed.


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Time left to claim it? And I assume uplay account is needed.


Probably till next month until they announce the next free game. Yes Uplay required. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> Except PoP:the forgotten sands. :grin_NF:


I don't want any of the SC games. Have them all in Uplay already.  so I would like the other PoPs or something else. But I'm fairly sure they will throw in some SC titles. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> Except PoP:the forgotten sands. :grin_NF:


Why? I personally enjoyed it after the pop 2008 reboot. This took things back to the basics!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> I don't want any of the SC games. Have them all in Uplay already.  so I would like the other PoPs or something else. But I'm fairly sure they will throw in some SC titles.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


I already have all SC and all pop games except forgotten sands  

They may throw in Some AC games too maybe?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Probably till next month until they announce the next free game. Yes Uplay required.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Hope they give FC series too.


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why? I personally enjoyed it after the pop 2008 reboot. This took things back to the basics!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It was the most buggiest PoP game ever.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> It was the most buggiest PoP game ever.


Well for some reason I didn't encounter any back in the day.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 15, 2016)

[STRIKE]Dishonored gets a base price reduction. Now ₹670.[/STRIKE]

*EDIT:* Apologies, apparently it has increased from 565 for Indian store based on this comment.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2016)

Infinite Gaming Sale | Origin Games

BF4 @ Rs.375

many more at 75% off


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Dishonored gets a base price reduction. Now ₹670.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Earlier it was ₹565


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2016)

Flash said:


> It was the most buggiest PoP game ever.



I was fixed , I had no problem from start to finish.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why? I personally enjoyed it after the pop 2008 reboot.



I liked 2008 game so much as well, It was different but that *awesome music* and open world colorful atmosphere was great. Combat and puzzles were great as well .


----------



## 007 (Jun 15, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Earlier it was ₹565


Crap. Since it was Bethesda we are talking about, I assumed that it had a outrageous price before. Seems the price reduction was bad for Indian folks then. Edited my post.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 17, 2016)

ps 3 games shopping guide, please.
sites for buying games ps3.. deals offers etc...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ps 3 games shopping guide, please.
> sites for buying games ps3.. deals offers etc...


Wrong forum I think , this is for PC game deals.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ps 3 games shopping guide, please.
> sites for buying games ps3.. deals offers etc...



[h=2]PC Game Deals[/h]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 20, 2016)

[Steam] Daily Deal: Remember Me £4.59/ €5.59/ $5.99 (80% off) and the Combo Lab DLC Pack is also 80% off. Ends June 21st 10AM PST : GameDeal


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Another G2A sad story from a dev - TinyBuild claims G2A sold $450,000 worth of its keys without paying a penny | PC Game


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2016)

^I did not understand the article. People are buying 100s of keys from publishers and later selling them on G2A for lesser price??


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 21, 2016)

Save Up to 75% on Battlefield Games


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^I did not understand the article. People are buying 100s of keys from publishers and later selling them on G2A for lesser price??


Yes and more.


Basically G2A is just like eBay, a marketplace for game keys. So any Tom, Dick and Harry can list his keys and try to sell. Publishers don't like this because they don't want their games being sold via unauthorized channels. It would be hard to track who sold what and how he got it in the first place to sell.
Next, you purchase a lot of keys from publisher for X price per key, re-list the same in G2A for X price and then after a month, chargeback your transaction you made with publisher with the bank. Now publisher loses his money, he cannot revoke all the keys as it would disappoint a lot of customers when they see a red banner once you login to Steam saying "A game has been removed from your account". G2A won't help the publisher in this case. Publisher loses business.
Usage intended for the keys. Publisher agrees with Humble Bundle for charity (or) some other company/individual as a giveaway to promote their game via social media (all those Gleam giveaways). Companies or individual buy like 100,000 keys for $500 (yes it is that cheap) and next what you do - you go straight to G2A and list them at slightly lesser retail price or discounted price from original. Publisher loses business as he did not give the keys for this purpose. Neither there is no way to track the keys from where they are being sold or how they are used.
G2A threatens that they will help the publisher only if publisher agrees to work with them i.e. become affiliated to them thereby they can legitimize their business (and make more of us fall into their trap). Publishers don't want to undercut their official retailers.
*
Bottom-line* - Just like how you would avoid P2P downloads in order to support devs, G2A and other key selling marketplaces should be avoided if you want to support a healthy business model in gaming industry.

*Bottom-line2* - And dislike/unsupport the disgraces to gaming industry like the sh1tty PewDiePie, who only cares about money and endorses G2A, Kinguin etc.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2016)

Also avoid reapershop guys. If you really do want to save money pirate the game or buy it legit from steam or gog.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Also avoid reapershop guys. If you really do want to save money pirate the game or buy it legit from steam or gog.


I find it great that most new AAA games are not pirated, saving money is not an excuse for piracy.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I find it great that most new AAA games are not pirated, saving money is not an excuse for piracy.



What I am saying is that buying from sites like g2a is worse than pirating the game since someone else is making the money not the developer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Also avoid reapershop guys. If you really do want to save money pirate the game or buy it legit from steam or gog.



why avoid reapershop?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2016)

Avoid these sellers in Flipkart and Amazon also. G2A is also the official partner of IVG


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why avoid reapershop?



Fishy site. Has no relation with game publishers or Steam. Also someone made a thread asking about it.
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/197684-queries-about-steam-traders.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Fishy site. Has no relation with game publishers or Steam. Also someone made a thread asking about it.
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/197684-queries-about-steam-traders.html



I have bought twice from reapershop. When u buy something from there, a bot in steam adds u to trade the game. So basically, a person has made a website for his trading practices like others do on tf2/dotaoutpost etc. 
The game is hence coming from steam 

afaik they buy games during sales.


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Avoid these sellers in Flipkart and Amazon also. G2A is also the official partner of IVG



Thanks for bringing that up, I forgot to mention that they have infiltrated our Indian marketplaces as well. Poor FK and Amazon.in (currently operating in marketplace mode) don't know what they are dealing with and assuming that G2A is a legit re-seller. What is actually happening is a marketplace supporting another marketplace which they haven't realized yet. :grin_NF:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

reapershop guy - Steam Community :: Soul Reaper! Reapershop.co
Steam Community :: What's done is done


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why avoid reapershop?





chimera201 said:


> Fishy site. Has no relation with game publishers or Steam. Also someone made a thread asking about it.
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/197684-queries-about-steam-traders.html





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I have bought twice from reapershop. When u buy something from there, a bot in steam adds u to trade the game. So basically, a person has made a website for his trading practices like others do on tf2/dotaoutpost etc.
> The game is hence coming from steam


I can clear that for you guys. Its not a company or anything. It has no association with publisher or Steam. It is run by a guy from Odisha. He is a big time Steam trader just like many of our TDF friends. He has just put up a front-end to make his trades automatic. So buying from him is just like trading with any unknown trader on the internet. I have done business with him over the phone and bank txns about a year ago (bought CS:GO case keys). Now the question - Can we trust him and his site for games? Though he has a decent reputation in the trading community, I would say avoid - because [STRIKE]now you have Steam refunds and anytime he can revoke your costly gifts as well as in case[/STRIKE] of fraudulent transactions as  [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] mentioned in that thread. Quite possible. My recommendation - *avoid!*

*PS:* You can know his name and contact details from his website. I also know what he does, which forums he is active and I have a vague idea of how he is able to sell games *slightly* cheaper than Indian Steam store price. If I am not wrong he is in TDF as well  but not active. Caught him red-handed once trying to self-promote as an outsider. :laughing_NF:


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2016)

Wait, he can revoke the gifts?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Wait, he can revoke the gifts?Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


[STRIKE]Why not? He can request for a Steam refund for his purchase and if you haven't played the game 2 hours or < 15 days, game will be removed from your account. He gets refund.[/STRIKE]
*EDIT:*Redeemed gifts now have better route for Steam refunds - read this post.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2016)

It should be common logic that "Gift" is supposed to be 'free' not 'sold'


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Why not? He can request for a Steam refund for his purchase and if you haven't played the game 2 hours or < 15 days, game will be removed from your account. He gets refund.


But won't the game be tied to my account rather than his?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> But won't the game be tied to my account rather than his?


Yes, it is tied to your account. But if original txn is reversed, whoever has the gift or gift activated will lose.  That's why they brought in the 30 days cooldown period for Steam gifts to avoid such scams. But what our folks do? They just don't care about the cooldown and use email option to send gift to the buyer. If Reapershop is trading gifts to your account (which means gift has no cooldown) instead of sending via email, then it can be considered safe a bit. Still, there is a risk of bank reversal. If he initiates a chargeback on his CC or payment method, then again you will lose your game.


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

In the middle of all this, we missed sharing a great game. Free LIMBO for everyone! (ends June 22). Get it and it's yours to keep forever. 

LIMBO on Stea


Sent from my RN3


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes, it is tied to your account. But if original txn is reversed, whoever has the gift or gift activated will lose.  That's why they brought in the 30 days cooldown period for Steam gifts to avoid such scams. But what our folks do? They just don't care about the cooldown and use email option to send gift to the buyer. If Reapershop is trading gifts to your account (which means gift has no cooldown) instead of sending via email, then it can be considered safe a bit. Still, there is a risk of bank reversal. If he initiates a chargeback on his CC or payment method, then again you will lose your game.


Now that's just gay

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes, it is tied to your account. But if original txn is reversed, whoever has the gift or gift activated will lose.  That's why they brought in the 30 days cooldown period for Steam gifts to avoid such scams. But what our folks do? They just don't care about the cooldown and use email option to send gift to the buyer. If Reapershop is trading gifts to your account (which means gift has no cooldown) instead of sending via email, then it can be considered safe a bit. Still, there is a risk of bank reversal. If he initiates a chargeback on his CC or payment method, then again you will lose your game.



actually it was email gift only :sweating_NF:


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Battlefield 4 - Second Assault DLC FREE!


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2016)

007 said:


> In the middle of all this, we missed sharing a great game. Free LIMBO for everyone! (ends June 22). Get it and it's yours to keep forever.
> 
> LIMBO on Stea
> 
> ...



Must be promotion for upcoming Inside. I highly recommend this game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2016)

Are you sure redeemed gifts can be refunded? I think not. Well at least it doesn't work on gog. You need the gift receivers consent as well before you can refund your own purchase.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Are you sure redeemed gifts can be refunded? I think not. Well at least it doesn't work on gog. You need the gift receivers consent as well before you can refund your own purchase.


You are correct.  



> A refund may be issued for any gift that was purchased within fourteen days and has been played less than two hours by the gift recipient.
> Note: To request a refund on a Steam Gift, we will need the gift recipient to first initiate the refund and approve the removal of this purchase from their account.
> 
> Have the gift recipient initiate the process by requesting a refund
> Once the refund has been verified by the gift recipient, please go to help.steampowered.com and create your refund request.


However, bank chargebacks on transactions will not go this way. Games will be blindly revoked. I know this because, about six months back or so, there was this big time trader who sold about $3000+ worth of gifts using his credit card. And you know, gifts spread and hop on from account to account. Like, he sold to many small-time traders to traders and to recipients. He was from Malaysia. And one day unfortunately, his bank itself assumed that these could be fraudulent transactions and reversed these purchases. I don't know why bank will do that on its own, but that happened according to his PSA on reddit. He started getting complaints from lots of his customers and since he was a reputed trader, he was providing refunds to all of them and was asking for others to check their accounts and come forward to request a refund. Also his Steam account got purchase-ban limited.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2016)

007 said:


> In the middle of all this, we missed sharing a great game. Free LIMBO for everyone! (ends June 22). Get it and it's yours to keep forever.
> 
> LIMBO on Stea
> 
> ...


Got it...


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually it was email gift only :sweating_NF:


Chill buddy, you are safe. Looks like for redeemed gifts, gift recipient should first initiate refund.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2016)

[Humble Bundle] Limbo (Steam and DRM free) (FREE)


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2016)

007 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> 
> However, bank chargebacks on transactions will not go this way. Games will be blindly revoked. I know this because, about six months back or so, there was this big time trader who sold about $3000+ worth of gifts using his credit card. And you know, gifts spread and hop on from account to account. Like, he sold to many small-time traders to traders and to recipients. He was from Malaysia. And one day unfortunately, his bank itself assumed that these could be fraudulent transactions and reversed these purchases. I don't know why bank will do that on its own, but that happened according to his PSA on reddit. He started getting complaints from lots of his customers and since he was a reputed trader, he was providing refunds to all of them and was asking for others to check their accounts and come forward to request a refund. Also his Steam account got purchase-ban limited.



The most important thing is that he is violating the Steam subscriber agreement:
Steam Subscriber Agreemen



> You may not use the Content and Services for any purpose other than the permitted access to Steam and your Subscriptions, and to make personal, non-commercial use of your Subscriptions, except as otherwise permitted by this Agreement or applicable Subscription Terms. Except as otherwise permitted under this Agreement (including any Subscription Terms or Rules of Use), or under applicable law notwithstanding these restrictions, *you may not, in whole or in part*, copy, photocopy, reproduce, *publish, distribute*, translate, reverse engineer, derive source code from, modify, disassemble, decompile, create derivative works based on, or remove any proprietary notices or labels from the Content and Services or any software accessed via Steam *without the prior consent, in writing, of Valve*.



You can only gift games for free not sell them.

Edit: An old related article:
The hidden world of Steam trading | Polygo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2016)

pay day 2 75% off steam
4 pack for 294. any one interested?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2016)

[STRIKE]PRICE ERROR(Still Expensive) - Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare Digital Deluxe Edition for ₹1929[/STRIKE]

Edit: They fixed the price


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [STRIKE]PRICE ERROR(Still Expensive) - Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare Digital Deluxe Edition for ₹1929[/STRIKE]
> 
> Edit: They fixed the price


You can get it from reapershop for 1799 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2016)

Not worth it even if price was Rs 999


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2016)

007 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> 
> However, bank chargebacks on transactions will not go this way. Games will be blindly revoked. I know this because, about six months back or so, there was this big time trader who sold about $3000+ worth of gifts using his credit card. And you know, gifts spread and hop on from account to account. Like, he sold to many small-time traders to traders and to recipients. He was from Malaysia. And one day unfortunately, his bank itself assumed that these could be fraudulent transactions and reversed these purchases. I don't know why bank will do that on its own, but that happened according to his PSA on reddit. He started getting complaints from lots of his customers and since he was a reputed trader, he was providing refunds to all of them and was asking for others to check their accounts and come forward to request a refund. Also his Steam account got purchase-ban limited.


Wow. :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2016)

Steam sale starts tomorrow right? Morning I think (9.30 am PDT 23rd) So what plans?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam sale starts tomorrow right? Morning I think (9.30 am PDT 23rd) So what plans?


Tonight. 10.30PM. Always been 10.30PM over the years


----------



## pra_2006 (Jun 23, 2016)

hi i want buy Rise of the Tomb Raider PC lowest price link ? or anyone wanna sell me ? or if physical copy ??


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 23, 2016)

Expecting a good deal for rise of the tomb raider,  far cry primal , doom,  the division,  just cause 3, mafia 3, dishonored 2,  homefront &  hitman.. Really excited.  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 23, 2016)

pra_2006 said:


> hi i want buy Rise of the Tomb Raider PC lowest price link ? or anyone wanna sell me ? or if physical copy ??


Wait for the steam deals tonight..  Might be lucky..  I am too waiting for the same. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone know if the Steam Sale will be in old format (Daily Deals) or the new format (same moderate discounts throughout)?


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Expecting a good deal for rise of the tomb raider,  far cry primal , doom,  the division,  just cause 3, mafia 3, dishonored 2,  homefront &  hitman.. Really excited.


Wow..that is still a considerable hole in the wallet, even with sales. Good luck!



BakBob said:


> Anyone know if the Steam Sale will be in old format (Daily Deals) or the new format (same moderate discounts throughout)?


I too wish for the old format. There is no fun or deep discounts in the new one. Also expecting trading card drops for crafting badges.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Wow..that is still a considerable hole in the wallet, even with sales. Good luck!
> 
> 
> I too wish for the old format. There is no fun or deep discounts in the new one. Also expecting trading card drops for crafting badges.




They are dropping for quite some time now, actually they start dropping two weeks prior to major sales (summer/holiday) instead of coupons. And IMO the newer format is far better as far as purchasing games goes, bad for traders, but good for those who just purchase games for themselves.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Skud said:


> They are dropping for quite some time now, actually they start dropping two weeks prior to major sales (summer/holiday) instead of coupons. And IMO the newer format is far better as far as purchasing games goes, bad for traders, but good for those who just purchase games for themselves.


Oh no! I did not know this at all :serious_NF: No, I'm not a serious trader and I buy for myself like 99.5% of the time. 

I like the old format because:

It keeps me thrilled and engaged throughout the sale days to see what's next every 8 hours.
You get to vote what goes next in the community choice.
Flash sales every 8 hours (with deep discounts that normal 8 hour sales).
Chance for price errors every 8 hours 
Every 3 votes gave you a reward (trading card) which felt better than blindly Next, Next, Next your discovery queue (new format).


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Oh no! I did not know this at all :serious_NF: No, I'm not a serious trader and I buy for myself like 99.5% of the time.
> 
> I like the old format because:
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the luxury to keep constantly checking on the store page for the best deals..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Oh no! I did not know this at all :serious_NF: No, I'm not a serious trader and I buy for myself like 99.5% of the time.
> 
> I like the old format because:
> 
> ...



I give you on that error part. Really miss those days. 

But think about flash sale, it won't be that much thrilling if you keep on missing them for some reason or other. In the new format, you at least have the luxury to beg, borrow or steal till the last date.


----------



## BakBob (Jun 23, 2016)

Skud said:


> I give you on that error part. Really miss those days.
> 
> But think about flash sale, it won't be that much thrilling if you keep on missing them for some reason or other. In the new format, you at least have the luxury to beg, borrow or steal till the last date.



That's all fine, but does anyone know which format it would be?


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

Last time they sorta committed to the new format, so most probably all sale will be revealed in the very first day, unless Valve is secretly thinking about something new.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

*1 hour to go! Are you ready?*


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dunno y am not too excited about this sale :/ Maybe coz I don't have too much to buy. Didn't even get cards to keep badges ready for crafting

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 23, 2016)

^^ if steam starts giving 99% discount, I am happy to buy their whole goddamn game database.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ if steam starts giving 99% discount, I am happy to buy their whole goddamn game database.


And that's why they won't lol, the day everyone buys every game, the business closes down 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 23, 2016)

[STRIKE][Steam] Supraball free

Supraball

get it before keys run out.

apology for bad post format.[/STRIKE]


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

And so the heavy load starts...


----------



## masterkd (Jun 23, 2016)

And I am unabled to connect to Steam. Their servers are hammered already?


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Any price errors?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2016)

The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

General request - Anyone finds any price errors or bundle discounts or 4-pack discounts - post here please!


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Any price errors?




Doom 40% off, not sure if that's intentional.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> General request - Anyone finds any price errors or bundle discounts or 4-pack discounts - post here please!




Borderlands have a bundle running.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2016)

Steam Bundle List


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2016)

Steam hardware on sale. Too bad nothing for us 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider BUNDLE@ Rs 861/-


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Skud said:


> Borderlands have a bundle running.


Yeah Borderlands "Take Over Your Life" Bundle. I get Tales from Borderlands for ₹124 from the bundle (normal price ₹210). Worth?

- - - Updated - - -



Skud said:


> Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider BUNDLE@ Rs 861/-


This is a good deal I guess.


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 23, 2016)

Skud said:


> Just Cause 3 + Rise of the Tomb Raider BUNDLE@ Rs 861/-


I am getting this.  Btw where do we check the bundle list?  Looking for few more offers for the division,  homefront,  far cry primal if any..  Bundles available. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

Disney Mega Pack 2 @ 294/-. Too bad the Pack 1 is still unavailable in India. 

- - - Updated - - -

DiRT Rally 636/- in bundle, if you own rest of the Dirt games.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2016)

microsoft rts bundle 80% off


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2016)

It seems I can get just cause 3 for 374rs.. should I buy it or wait for the winter sale? 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

Microsoft RTS Collection @ 385/-, too bad this ain't a bundle.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Skud said:


> Microsoft RTS Collection @ 385/-, too bad this ain't a bundle.


Yeah  I just want the African Kingdoms DLC alone.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

Pretty lame sale once again, most good games are at 75% off max, whereas some games which frequently goes on sale at 80% off is going lower. Heck, Mad Max is not even in sale.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2016)

no sale on witcher 3 expansion pass


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> It seems I can get just cause 3 for 374rs.. should I buy it or wait for the winter sale?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Don't buy the game at all

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Skud said:


> Microsoft RTS Collection @ 385/-, too bad this ain't a bundle.


Bought it last sale  didn't have any of the games. Pretty good pack 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2016)

A few summer sale special bundles are up, turns out all priced at 1k+ for me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no sale on witcher 3 expansion pass


There was a sale a few days back, you missed it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There was a sale a few days back, you missed it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



how much?
anyways, have to get it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There was a sale a few days back, you missed it


Not trying to piss off any Witcher fans but I don't own Witcher 3 yet. Any idea when it will hit 75% off? (I know it's worth the full price but lets say, I'm cheap and I have other backlog anyways)


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't buy the game at all
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Why?


Nothing new except graphics.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Not trying to piss off any Witcher fans but I don't own Witcher 3 yet. Any idea when it will hit 75% off? (I know it's worth the full price but lets say, I'm cheap and I have other backlog anyways)


Wait some more. Cdpr aren't very greedy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nothing new except graphics.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well, I haven't played the previous games..
Anyway Rainbow six siege @ 599

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nothing new except graphics.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Come on
Wingsuit is pretty new along with the infinite c4 and and multiple tether grappling hook

EDIT:Since I have JC3, I am getting ROTR for 487₹?

Worth it?


Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> It seems I can get just cause 3 for 374rs.. should I buy it or wait for the winter sale?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Get it as it won't get any lower than that for now

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Come on
> Wingsuit is pretty new along with the infinite c4 and and multiple tether grappling hook
> 
> EDIT:Since I have JC3, I am getting ROTR for 487₹?
> ...


Yea ROTR is a great game. Buy it

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Come on
> Wingsuit is pretty new along with the infinite c4 and and multiple tether grappling hook
> 
> EDIT:Since I have JC3, I am getting ROTR for 487₹?
> ...


Rotr is completely worth it.

As for jc3, don't get me wrong, i loved jc2. But all review say jc3 is just empty.

See it's reviews in steam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Rotr is completely worth it.
> 
> As for jc3, don't get me wrong, i loved jc2. But all review say jc3 is just empty.
> 
> ...


Have JC3 so I know how it is lol 

It will feel empty when compared to GTA 5 and Witcher 3 but still you can have endless fun in it especially since almost everything is destructible  

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wait some more. Cdpr aren't very greedy.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


75% discount on W3 surely not this year. There's a possibility next year.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, I guess Daily Deals are better than steam sales now. The only I may consider getting is Lords of the fallen. Even CS:GO is only 50% off.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2016)

If anyone is planning to get rocket league or victor vran let me know ,the 4 man pack is cheaper


----------



## masterkd (Jun 24, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> If anyone is planning to get rocket league or victor vran let me know ,the 4 man pack is cheaper


I will take one..Victor Vran
Steam ID: masterkdxp


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

Am in for Victor vran.

Steam ID is aniketdawn

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 24, 2016)

Bought jc3 & ROTR..  
What next should i get between far cry primal, doom, homefront or the division. Max within 3k budget.. Any advice guys.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have i3 4130 with 4GB RAM, i don't have a dedicated GPU and i am planning on to buy Bioshock triple pack from steam. Will i be able to play those games on Intel HD 4400 at medium settings?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 24, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Bought jc3 & ROTR..
> What next should i get between far cry primal, doom, homefront or the division. Max within 3k budget.. Any advice guys..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Doom has a great single player, rest of them are pretty average..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> I have i3 4130 with 4GB RAM, i don't have a dedicated GPU and i am planning on to buy Bioshock triple pack from steam. Will i be able to play those games on Intel HD 4400 at medium settings?



My guess it that Bioshock 1 & 2 can work. But I cannot say about Bioshock Infinite. This is my guess and I beg your dilegence.

I do see that ram could be a problem.

Request experts to help out here.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> I have i3 4130 with 4GB RAM, i don't have a dedicated GPU and i am planning on to buy Bioshock triple pack from steam. Will i be able to play those games on Intel HD 4400 at medium settings?


what happened to your Samsung NP550P?


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

My shortlisted ones for this sale (may refine further) -


Age of Empires II HD: The African Kingdoms (DLC) - ₹153
Prison Architect - ₹182
This War Of Mine - ₹141
The Banner Saga - ₹141
Vanishing of Ethan Carter - ₹113
Company of Heroes 2: British Forces (DLC) - ₹109
Door Kickers - ₹84
The Room - ₹64
Age of Mythology EX: Tale of the Dragon (DLC) - ₹184
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2: Siberian Strike (DLC) - ₹36
Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth Exoplanets Map Pack (DLC) - ₹37


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> I have i3 4130 with 4GB RAM, i don't have a dedicated GPU and i am planning on to buy Bioshock triple pack from steam. Will i be able to play those games on Intel HD 4400 at medium settings?



Please ask such questions in this thread 
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/8996-will-game-run-configuration.html


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> what happened to your Samsung NP550P?



i sold it long ago, later samsung pushed an update and cpu and gpu started throttling very badly. I was unable to play even Half Life games.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Please ask such questions in this thread
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/8996-will-game-run-configuration.html



sorry, i will post there.

- - - Updated - - -



striker_rage said:


> My guess it that Bioshock 1 & 2 can work. But I cannot say about Bioshock Infinite. This is my guess and I beg your dilegence.
> 
> I do see that ram could be a problem.
> 
> Request experts to help out here.



thanks, i will buy then even i could play at low settings


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2016)

Got ROTR and Microsoft RTS collection 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Bought jc3 & ROTR..
> What next should i get between far cry primal, doom, homefront or the division. Max within 3k budget.. Any advice guys..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Doom, don't buy the rest at current price. Not worth it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> i sold it long ago, later samsung pushed an update and cpu and gpu started throttling very badly. I was unable to play even Half Life games.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Bioshock 1 game is a game that you would want to play at the best settings. That games is too good to be wasted on low settings.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Bioshock 1 game is a game that you would want to play at the best settings. That games is too good to be wasted on low settings.



i played dishonored in medium settings at 1280x800, i guess i just have to buy and keep it library until i get a GPU.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> i played dishonored in medium settings at 1280x800, i guess i just have to buy and keep it library until i get a GPU.



Try and see if you can get good settings out of it. If it works then you go ahead and play.

I hope that you love the game as much as I did, if not more.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2016)

RON28 said:


> i sold it long ago, later samsung pushed an update and cpu and gpu started throttling very badly. I was unable to play even Half Life games.


oww, okk.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2016)

masterkd said:


> I will take one..Victor Vran
> Steam ID: masterkdxp





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am in for Victor vran.
> 
> Steam ID is aniketdawn
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



OK so now we have 3 people , need one more to complete it .. i will buy the 4 pack and u guys find a way to pay me, coz its tough for me to pay anyone else 

aniket is already my friend , i will add master later 



RON28 said:


> I have i3 4130 with 4GB RAM, i don't have a dedicated GPU and i am planning on to buy Bioshock triple pack from steam. Will i be able to play those games on Intel HD 4400 at medium settings?



I have read bioshock infinite is a very optimised game and it should run at playable frame rate on your computer


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2016)

This looks like a good bundle, although Trials Fusion does need some DLCs to fully enjoy:- *Save 65% on Ubisoft Arcade Bundle on Steam*

Not sure if this is posted, for those who already own the first 2 Witchers, the *Bundle* will knock 10% off Witcher 3 taking it to 449/-.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 24, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> OK so now we have 3 people , need one more to complete it .. i will buy the 4 pack and u guys find a way to pay me, coz its tough for me to pay anyone else


I can transfer money to your account. PM me your bank details.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2016)

masterkd said:


> I can transfer money to your account. PM me your bank details.



check pm


----------



## rock_69 (Jun 24, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> OK so now we have 3 people , need one more to complete it .. i will buy the 4 pack and u guys find a way to pay me, coz its tough for me to pay anyone else



Count me in


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> Count me in



all right ur the fourth guy then, add me in steam ID  is l30ric


----------



## bippukt (Jun 24, 2016)

Skud said:


> Pretty lame sale once again, most good games are at 75% off max, whereas some games which frequently goes on sale at 80% off is going lower. Heck, Mad Max is not even in sale.



Well, you already own so many games, so you will obviously have fewer options :smile_NF:

That said, the deals are decidedly worse than the weekly specials they do. No Witcher 3 + Season Pack bundle discount for example. I guess they are experiementing with the sales. First the Winter one and now this :sleepy_NF:


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2016)

bippukt said:


> Well, you already own so many games, so you will obviously have fewer options :smile_NF:
> 
> That said, the deals are decidedly worse than the weekly specials they do. No Witcher 3 + Season Pack bundle discount for example. I guess they are experiementing with the sales. First the Winter one and now this :sleepy_NF:




At this stage, I really think its better to wait for the Enhanced Edition (for W3). Regarding the sales, I'll give one example (there are many): Ubisoft. Most of their games are hovering at 50% off, when they have previously been discounted higher, at Steam and elsewhere. This being a major sale people would expect some historical lows, at least equaling the previous lowest offer.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 25, 2016)

Skud said:


> At this stage, I really think its better to wait for the Enhanced Edition (for W3). Regarding the sales, I'll give one example (there are many): Ubisoft. Most of their games are hovering at 50% off, when they have previously been discounted higher, at Steam and elsewhere. This being a major sale people would expect some historical lows, at least equaling the previous lowest offer.


One thing you missed about the ubisoft games is that they have reduced the base price for some games like R6 Siege whose discount maybe only 40% but the base price was reduced from 1799 to 999. Same goes for syndicate..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 25, 2016)

In this sale, I find only some indie games have good discount otherwise price sucks.


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> One thing you missed about the ubisoft games is that they have reduced the base price for some games like R6 Siege whose discount maybe only 40% but the base price was reduced from 1799 to 999. Same goes for syndicate..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk




That price was ridiculous to start with since retail discs were much cheaper iirc. Also I am talking about the older games which had seen higher cuts regularly in the past. Another example, ETS2 - Scandinavia, 70% off at Steam, 75% off at win/macgamestore right now, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 25, 2016)

Skud said:


> That price was ridiculous to start with since retail discs were much cheaper iirc. Also I am talking about the older games which had seen higher cuts regularly in the past. Another example, ETS2 - Scandinavia, 70% off at Steam, 75% off at win/macgamestore right now, doesn't make sense to me.



No.. Retail prices were same and yes the pricing is awkward for many games


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

[MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] Mad Max is ₹400 at 66% off. You said there was no sale right? Maybe they added it now.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 25, 2016)

What is good alternative of Dragon's Drogma? I was expecting more discount. It is always so pricey.


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Final purchase stats from this sale!* 



[STRIKE]Age of Empires II HD: The African Kingdoms (DLC) - ₹153[/STRIKE] Skipped. Will wait for more discount on the standalone DLC (or) will buy when MS RTS collection becomes a bundle.
[STRIKE]Prison Architect - ₹182[/STRIKE] Skipped. Not historic lowest. Been cheaper and bundled before.
*This War Of Mine* - ₹141 *Bought!*
[STRIKE]The Banner Saga - ₹141[/STRIKE] Skipped. Will get it when the 4-pack goes on sale.
*Vanishing of Ethan Carter* - ₹113 *Bought!*
[STRIKE]Company of Heroes 2: British Forces (DLC) - ₹109[/STRIKE] Skipped. Lost interest after speaking to a friend about it.
[STRIKE]Door Kickers - ₹84[/STRIKE] Skipped. Been bundled before. Chances of getting bundled quite high.
*The Room*- ₹64 *Bought!*
[STRIKE]Age of Mythology EX: Tale of the Dragon (DLC) - ₹184[/STRIKE] Skipped. DLC costs more than the base game, lol. Will buy when MS RTS collection becomes a bundle.
*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2: Siberian Strike (DLC)* - ₹36 *Bought!*
*Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth Exoplanets Map Pack (DLC)* - ₹37 *Bought!*


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2016)

007 said:


> @Skud  Mad Max is ₹400 at 66% off. You said there was no sale right? Maybe they added it now.




Yeah, noticed it this morning. They must have mixed up the dates.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2016)

Just Cause collection is worth Rs 141?


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just Cause collection is worth Rs 141?


Yes, for JC2 and the DLCs.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just Cause collection is worth Rs 141?


Yes worth it 

But its the not the lowest it has been since I got it for 84₹ i.e 85% Discount

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2016)

Is Party Hard and Craft the world worth to buy in this steam sale or I need to wait for a bundle?. Currently I bought Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak,Monkey Island: Special Edition Bundle and WWE 2K16


XCOM 2 for ₹499
SID Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth + Expansion Pack for ₹179


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] - Great find. Any other deals in that 'Min 60% off' category?
  [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] - Not online in Steam? See the deal above. Tried ordering Civ Beyond Earth+DLC to your address but it was not deliverable to your place. So I shipped one copy to my address. Will give you the key when I get it. 

@*All*- Anyone wants to order without shipping charges? - add and ping me on Steam. Have Flipkart First. Happy to help.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 25, 2016)

007 said:


> [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] - Great find. Any other deals in that 'Min 60% off' category?
> [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] - Not online in Steam? See the deal above. Tried ordering Civ Beyond Earth+DLC to your address but it was not deliverable to your place. So I shipped one copy to my address. Will give you the key when I get it.
> 
> @*All*- Anyone wants to order without shipping charges? - add and ping me on Steam. Have Flipkart First. Happy to help.



thanks a lot for getting one for me bro  The deal is awesome but as you said, not available in my area. Glad I have you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2016)

G2A is selling game codes on flipkart?


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> G2A is selling game codes on flipkart?


Sadly yes. They have infiltrated both FK and Amazon.in as well.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 25, 2016)

we need one more to buy the 4 pack of victor vran , anyone interested ?


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello I'm new here and nice to meet u guys. Got an extra copy of E.T. Armies if anyone is interested? Also got some games pending in the bundle listed at gamebundle.


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

Assassin's Creed Syndicate for ₹399 at Flipkart


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jun 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Assassin's Creed Syndicate for ₹399 at Flipkart



That's an amazing deal. Great find.


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Hello I'm new here and nice to meet u guys.


Welcome to Digit, Vignesh!  Hope you have a great time here. 


Sent from my RN3


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Is Party Hard and Craft the world worth to buy in this steam sale or I need to wait for a bundle?. Currently I bought Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak,Monkey Island: Special Edition Bundle and WWE 2K16




As a thumb rule, if I need to spend real money, I generally go for bundles since they are cheaper. If paying through Steam wallet, you can get them now, the price is pretty good.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> @alienempire  - Great find. Any other deals in that 'Min 60% off' category?
> @striker_rage  - Not online in Steam? See the deal above. Tried ordering Civ Beyond Earth+DLC to your address but it was not deliverable to your place. So I shipped one copy to my address. Will give you the key when I get it.
> 
> @*All*- Anyone wants to order without shipping charges? - add and ping me on Steam. Have Flipkart First. Happy to help.




Anno 2205 @ 499/-, but UPlay only.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 25, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Try and see if you can get good settings out of it. If it works then you go ahead and play.
> 
> I hope that you love the game as much as I did, if not more.



I bought Bioshock triple pack and also installed Bioshock 1. all settings at high at 1280x800 and game is running fluid. Atmosphere is like dead space, but dead space was more scary. I have started to like this game.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 25, 2016)

RON28 said:


> I bought Bioshock triple pack and also installed Bioshock 1. all settings at high at 1280x800 and game is running fluid. Atmosphere is like dead space, but dead space was more scary. I have started to like this game.



I knew it would work. I think I used to play it in my old laptop and it used to work fine there that's why I advised to go ahead and buy.

Oh, wait till you play it for like 20 hours or so. Then tell me how you feel


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 25, 2016)

Save 75% on Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack on Stea

must buy pack.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Welcome to Digit, Vignesh!  Hope you have a great time here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Vgt??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2016)

RON28 said:


> I bought Bioshock triple pack and also installed Bioshock 1. all settings at high at 1280x800 and game is running fluid. Atmosphere is like dead space, but dead space was more scary. I have started to like this game.


Atmosphere like dead space? It's very different trust me, play some more.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 26, 2016)

Any place where paytm is accepted for Steam games ? 

Reapershop isnt showing paytm as option


----------



## ZTR (Jun 26, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any place where paytm is accepted for Steam games ?
> 
> Reapershop isnt showing paytm as option


Try steamz.co

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2016)

alienempire said:


> SID Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth + Expansion Pack for ₹179



great deal although very negative reviews in steam.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any place where paytm is accepted for Steam games ?
> 
> Reapershop isnt showing paytm as option



I bought Diablo III on g2g via paytm..
Steam games are available there too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2016)

007 said:


> Assassin's Creed Syndicate for ₹399 at Flipkart



price increased....


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> price increased....


Did not increase. It got sold out from WSRetail few hours back. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jun 26, 2016)

Resident Evil Revelations @199 at Amazon.in. Sadly the vendor is G2A. Revelations was available at Game4u before the website got completely shut down.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2016)

Whats wrong with G2G ? I bought Diablo III from G2G


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Whats wrong with G2G ? I bought Diablo III from G2G


Simple and short answer would be - Why would you want to support a grey market if you wish for a healthy gaming industry & distribution system?
A recent news involving G2A in-case you did not come across.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 26, 2016)

Damn the only game I am even remotely interested in is Rise of the Tomb Raider as I thoroughly enjoyed the first game. But I dunno if that will work well on my Y510p. Should I just wait for the PS4 version?

Edit:
Oh and I just saw MAFIA II is back on steam. 75% off at ₹182 on Steam right now.  Always heard good things about the game, think I'm gonna get it.​


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a steam gift copy of Mafia II. Can trade the same. What's ur steam id


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 26, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> I have a steam gift copy of Mafia II. Can trade the same. What's ur steam id



I don't have anything to trade though. ID is leokaling


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2016)

007 said:


> Simple and short answer would be - Why would you want to support a grey market if you wish for a healthy gaming industry & distribution system?
> A recent news involving G2A in-case you did not come across.



wow didnt know it was that unsafe.. thanks for the link


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 26, 2016)

Far cry primal for 974 at f-kart.. Far Cry Primal 45% Off @ Rs 974
*
Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 27, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any place where paytm is accepted for Steam games ?
> 
> Reapershop isnt showing paytm as option


I have bought some games from reapershop and always paid with paytm, dunno y it doesn't work for you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 28, 2016)

Did mods delete my posts for being sorta off-topic?
Anyway Prince of Persia: Sands of time is FREE on Uplay for today. Grab it!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 28, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I have bought some games from reapershop and always paid with paytm, dunno y it doesn't work for you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I also bought Rocket League and MGS V from reapershop but the paytm option doesn't exists now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 28, 2016)

geek_rocker said:


> Did mods delete my posts for being sorta off-topic?
> Anyway Prince of Persia: Sands of time is FREE on Uplay for today. Grab it!


It's been free entire month, and has already been posted here before. In fact ubi is celebrating 30 years so they will give one free game per month till December 2016.

Expect a new free game day after tomorrow.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2016)

geek_rocker said:


> Did mods delete my posts for being sorta off-topic?


Yes, for being off topic


----------



## rock_69 (Jun 28, 2016)

If anyone up for a 4 pack rocket league. Do let me know..


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 29, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> If anyone up for a 4 pack rocket league. Do let me know..



I am looking to buy as well. Count me in.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 29, 2016)

On July 1st Nuuvem will be hosting a Winter sale. This is the offer list. Prices are in BRL. (Column D means current price, column F means price during the sale / Columns A and B means duration of that deal - Read: DD/MM/YYYY - Some deals have already started)

[PSA] Use Nuveem to buy BandaiNamco,Capcom and Konami(except Phantom Pain) titles instead of STEAM


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

^can't understand. What is this list actually? I can see the titles and their prices.


----------



## abhigeek (Jun 29, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> If anyone up for a 4 pack rocket league. Do let me know..


Count me in.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> Count me in.



Offtopic: who's that character in your DP?


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 29, 2016)

[MENTION=323508]rock_69[/MENTION]
well we have 4 now . including me , so whats the plan? whos gonna buy it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2016)

badland goty+ dlc in humble bundle


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2016)

alienempire said:


> On July 1st Nuuvem will be hosting a Winter sale. This is the offer list. Prices are in BRL. (Column D means current price, column F means price during the sale / Columns A and B means duration of that deal - Read: DD/MM/YYYY - Some deals have already started)
> 
> [PSA] Use Nuveem to buy BandaiNamco,Capcom and Konami(except Phantom Pain) titles instead of STEAM




The day they will allow me purchase from their site, still no luck apart from their free games.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2016)

Skud said:


> The day they will allow me purchase from their site, still no luck apart from their free games.


Their free games? When did this happen.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2016)

007 said:


> Their free games? When did this happen.
> 
> Sent from my RN3




Search in their site and you should find them, there are a few, including 1 or 2 which give (most probably Relic Hunters Zero) Steam key.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^can't understand. What is this list actually? I can see the titles and their prices.


This is the list of games that will be going on sale tomorrow at Nuuvem. But that is already mentioned by the OP. What is unclear for you specifically?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you. I didn't know until now that Nuuvem is a onkine gaming shop. Now i get it what he was saying in OP


----------



## rock_69 (Jun 30, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=323508]rock_69[/MENTION]
> well we have 4 now . including me , so whats the plan? whos gonna buy it



My cc/dc doesnt work on steam. so probably someone else have to buy from steam n rest will pay their amt through paytm/mobikwik/bank transfer accordingly.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 1, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I am looking to buy as well. Count me in.





abhigeek said:


> Count me in.



  [MENTION=323508]rock_69[/MENTION] .mine doest either but i normally buy steam wallet codes from other websites and recharge steam , i can do this if you all can sent money to my paytm account!

EDIT : IM bailing out , thanx to the new Dota offer ,im done with the sale


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

Nuuvem Winter Sale - Live now
Use the coupon "VEMPRANUUVEM10" for an extra 10%


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2016)

007 said:


> Nuuvem Winter Sale - Live now
> Use the coupon "VEMPRANUUVEM10" for an extra 10%


What does it matter :/ haven't been able to purchase a single game there till date, even after successfully creating an account (thanks to gameranand)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What does it matter :/ haven't been able to purchase a single game there till date, even after successfully creating an account (thanks to gameranand)


This is my library and purchase history in Nuuvem till date. BioShock 2 was after they introduced more restrictions like PP address check.

*i.imgur.com/KnECjGb.png

Few are still purchasable. Many ROW keys are PP address locked now. That is the main issue to deal with. But I was able to purchase BioShock 2 using a Brazil PP account (fake of course!) last time (12 Dec 2015). 
On *8th July*, I will update my purchase status again here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

Was hoping Bioshock triple pack was a complete franchise pack instead


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2016)

If I buy the bioshock triple pack now, will I get dlcs once the remaster is released since it's supposedly free for owners?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Jul 1, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> If I buy the bioshock triple pack now, will I get dlcs once the remaster is released since it's supposedly free for owners?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Nope. Also if I understand correctly you will not get even Bioshock 2 remastered free. Note Bioshock Infinite is not remastered for PC as it alreadey meets current gen console standards.



> And if you already own BioShock, BioShock 2, *and/or Minerva’s Den* on Steam, you will be able to upgrade to the remastered version of the respective title(s) for free after release.
> Source: Remastered BioShock: The Collection Coming to PC on September 13, 2016


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

^ What do they mean by *and/or Minerva’s Den*? I don't own Minerva's Den right now. So I will only get BioShock 2 base remastered and without the DLC?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 1, 2016)

That is what I am also confused about. However bought Minerva's Den in this sale.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

Shadow of Mordor is 95% off in many regions on Steam. Not in India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

007 said:


> Shadow of Mordor is 95% off in many regions on Steam. Not in India


In usa, its still 75% off with GOTY going for 10$


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 1, 2016)

Nuveem locked 2K games to Brazil only. Even SA paypal doesn't work


----------



## masterkd (Jul 1, 2016)

IMO only ROW titles are safe to buy from Nuuvem


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Rust fever in TDF since last night. :tongue_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2016)

masterkd said:


> That is what I am also confused about. However bought Minerva's Den in this sale.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Cmon the statement clearly says you will get bioshock 1 and 2 remastered free if you have the base games.

So offer applies to bioshock triple pack...

As for infinite, there won't be any remastered edition for PC.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Getting the base games remastered is pretty much clear. The doubt here is whether the remastered will come with Minerva's Den or not if we don't own Minerva's Den right now. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Getting the base games remastered is pretty much clear. The doubt here is whether the remastered will come with Minerva's Den or not if we don't own Minerva's Den right now.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


And that is why I bought that DLC. At most I gave the money to Devs for their hardwork, which I don't regret because I have played and enjoyed both games immensely and I can easily give that amount to support them.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Even 2K support doesn't have an answer yet for the Minerva's Den thing. [MENTION=110560]masterkd[/MENTION] [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION]

*i.imgur.com/zPXKGh6.png


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Even 2K support doesn't have an answer yet for the Minerva's Den thing. @masterkd @gameranand @aniketdawn.89
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zPXKGh6.png



This is why I bought it. Saw this on Steam forums.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone uup for 4 pack of RUST


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 3, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Anyone uup for 4 pack of RUST



moi :3


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 4, 2016)

Novalogic everything pack 65% off on steam for Rs 479. Contains 15 games some of which r not priced.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/96478502a27b334b4fa0af1c42023662.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160703/f517ff6b9ec21c0b1a429944c6a466d1.jpg

It's still a bit cryptic, but usually seeing how remastered games are, they have the dlc embedded in the main game itself.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2016)

Check Ubi 30 page on *July 13th* to get original Splinter Cell FREE!

Source


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2016)

The greatly-misleading, ~12-step G2A Shield unsubscription process (I need an r/semifraudulentdesign). - Album on Imgu


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 8, 2016)

Evolve is F2P now
Link


----------



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2016)

Elite Dangerous Arena free till 11th 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Check Ubi 30 page on *July 13th* to get original Splinter Cell FREE!
> 
> Source




It's live now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2016)

Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition, Dead Space, SimCity 3000 Unlimited now available at GOG.com


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 16, 2016)

Transistor and Bastion on sale on Steam at 80% off up to 18th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 17, 2016)

Friends I'm thinking of opening a discord channel where all we indian gamers can catch up. So please let me know who all are interested so that we can expand the Indian gaming community to new levels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Friends I'm thinking of opening a discord channel where all we indian gamers can catch up. So please let me know who all are interested so that we can expand the Indian gaming community to new levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already have a thinkdigit channel :
Discor


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 18, 2016)

The above discord channel doesn't have a lot of members. Either we keep one and delete the other. Please pass on the message to everyone else. Also I will keep the channel active on a regular basis. Here's the link for the invite. Discor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

whats wrong with steam community? that also will do the job right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 20, 2016)

Humble 2K Bundle 2 (pay what you want and help charity

Anything above tier 1 seems useless to me though....

Notable: Mafia 2, battleborn...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Humble 2K Bundle 2 (pay what you want and help charity
> 
> Anything above tier 1 seems useless to me though....
> 
> ...



got tier 1 , already have all games in higher tiers.


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2016)

Square Enix has made the first episode of teen-themed time travel adventure, Life Is Strange - titled "Chrysalis" - free indefinitely. The offer applies across all available formats (PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360, Mac and PC) and begins tomorrow, July 21.

I thought this game was absolutely fantastic. You truly become attached to both the main characters. The soundtrack was great and the art was unique. I'm going to do another playthrough fairly soon to see what changes the story with certain decisions I'll make this time. The first episode does start slowly as they are trying to have you be invested in the characters and the story but if you're like me and need to see where a story goes from there, it definitely picks up. If you were ever on the fence about this game and never got around to buying it, I suggest checking it out now.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Humble 2K Bundle 2 (pay what you want and help charity
> 
> Anything above tier 1 seems useless to me though....
> 
> ...



So SBI Debit card holder can't purchase ! Too bad.


----------



## 007 (Jul 20, 2016)

First time I have skipped the main humble bundle because of owning games in it. Have Tier 1, few from Tier 2 and 3. Not worth for me. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> So SBI Debit card holder can't purchase ! Too bad.


i think among debit cards, only HDFC and Axis works.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

How's "The Darkness 2"? Thinking of getting the base tier just for Spec Ops:The Line


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> How's "The Darkness 2"? Thinking of getting the base tier just for Spec Ops:The Line


Darkness 2 is really good story driven game. Graphics are cell shaded and looks good and not outdated.

I am thinking about buying for Duke Nukem Forever. Already have others from Tier 2 and 3. Don't need NBA at all. I am not in sports games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2016)

Life is Strange Ep 1 is now free on Steam.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 22, 2016)

how to add this to library? I am getting option to play but its installing the game in PC. I don't have data to download a 2GB game.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 22, 2016)

^^ It won't add as it is now a forever free stuff. +1 library only possible if you have a key and also you will get card drops.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> how to add this to library? I am getting option to play but its installing the game in PC. I don't have data to download a 2GB game.


No need to add. It is free forever so whenever you want to play just start download and play and then you will see it in your library.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> how to add this to library? I am getting option to play but its installing the game in PC. I don't have data to download a 2GB game.



Ok... according to reddit, you still can get a key.

Square Enix - Steam key

Grab before it runs out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> how to add this to library? I am getting option to play but its installing the game in PC. I don't have data to download a 2GB game.


Free forever. Just download whenever you want


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone who may have purchased from G2A in the past check this out ASAP: Since G2A is in the spotlight, you should know G2A is probably charging you a hidden monthly fee you didn't agree to if you have purchased a key on G2A. : DotA


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone who may have purchased from G2A in the past check this out ASAP: Since G2A is in the spotlight, you should know G2A is probably charging you a hidden monthly fee you didn't agree to if you have purchased a key on G2A. : DotA



Posted before:
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-195.html#post2293246


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2016)

Night Dives studios promo on GOG:
GOG.com


chimera201 said:


> Posted before:
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-195.html#post2293246


Ah had missed that post.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2016)

Get Trials of the Blood Dragon Free By Acing Its Demo on PC - UbiBlog - Ubisoft


----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Get Trials of the Blood Dragon Free By Acing Its Demo on PC - UbiBlog - Ubisoft



Where do I download the demo from lol?
Can't find it anywhere

Edit:Nvm got it


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 27, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Life is Strange Ep 1 is now free on Steam.



its showing as added to my library in the store page, but does not show up in my library :wut:


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> its showing as added to my library in the store page, but does not show up in my library :wut:


Try logout and login.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> its showing as added to my library in the store page, but does not show up in my library :wut:


Unless you download and install, F2P games will not be listed in the library though it shows you own already on the game's page(complimentary license). Also, such licenses will not add a +1 to your library count (for you to showcase as games owned). 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2016)

^^ and the moment you uninstall the game it will be gone from your library, unless you purchase a DLC to bind the game to your library.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2016)

Flash said:


> Try logout and login.





007 said:


> Unless you download and install, F2P games will not be listed in the library though it shows you own already on the game's page(complimentary license). Also, such licenses will not add a +1 to your library count (for you to showcase as games owned).
> 
> Sent from my RN3





Skud said:


> ^^ and the moment you uninstall the game it will be gone from your library, unless you purchase a DLC to bind the game to your library.



Thanks guys. 

I think I will try it out [  ] before buying.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 29, 2016)

All old Bigfish games 65% off on Steam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2016)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Complete Edition for ₹150

- - - Updated - - -

And the waiting for a price error in Indian store continues.....  When will we get our very first price error for a popular/latest title!! (Mad Max is 95% off in Peru,Taiwan,Hong Kong and if we had it, it would have been ₹58.95) 
*EDIT:* Elite: Dangerous does not count 

- - - Updated - - -



Vigneshs87 said:


> All old Bigfish games 65% off on Steam.


I don't see it in this link. Is it over?


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 30, 2016)

Rainbow six siege for 499 @ steam. Really no reason to not buy it now.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 30, 2016)

007 said:


> XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Complete Edition for ₹150
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah it's over. Was there for maybe 12 hours or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes and more.
> 
> 
> Basically G2A is just like eBay, a marketplace for game keys. So any Tom, Dick and Harry can list his keys and try to sell. Publishers don't like this because they don't want their games being sold via unauthorized channels. It would be hard to track who sold what and how he got it in the first place to sell.
> ...


Just what I have said in #2, another scam that involves G2A explained (applies to any unauthorized key selling platform). Only in this case, the chargeback is initiated automatically by the bank because stolen credit cards are used.
A Brazilian 'hacker' explains how G2A game key scams work | PC Game

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Get Trials of the Blood Dragon Free By Acing Its Demo on PC - UbiBlog - Ubisoft


Today is the late date if anyone wants to "win" this game for free.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 1, 2016)

Anybody able to finish it will less than 15 faults?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 3, 2016)

Not sure about a similar group for Android but Hitman go and Lara croft go are ₹60 each on playstore.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2016)

^permanent price drop ? I purchased both on Christmas sale last year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2016)

Battlefield 4 China Rising for PC Download

China Rising DLC Free


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice, will download this when i reach home

Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

So I purchased Diablo 2 plus LOD expansion key from amazon for 630 Rs. Seller was g2a , they also gave 200 Rs g2a gift card with game. I used gift card to purchase 3 steam games ( Victor Vran , Grim Legends : Forsaken Bride and Bejeweled 3) from their store :love_NF:

All keys activated


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Alok said:


> So I purchased Diablo 2 plus LOD expansion key from amazon for 630 Rs.


Once you install the game with key. For testing purposes, make sure to create an account in all four regions, and login to that account. This will verify if your key is banned in any of the regions already or not. In each account, create a char and proceed to the next page. Go to the chat on left and see if you are able to join public chat. If you get a warning that you are redirected to The Void channel, that means key is muted. Cannot do PMs to friends or join public channels. Only messaging is allowed in-game. If all good so far, keep your fingers crossed as D2 keys are not account bound. You can claim the keys in Bnet website account of yours but you don't login with Bnet DRM while playing. Just it validates from registry. 

Also, please let me know when you plan to play.  I'm on Europe though. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

^ I tried , and its all good  I can join public chats.

- - - Updated - - -

you say its not account bound so anyone can get my keys registered on their account ? I searched the key envelop from trash :dead_NF: burnt.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys still play d2?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys still play d2?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



yes even after playing d3+ros 300+ hrs , d2 is still better.


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Alok said:


> you say its not account bound so anyone can get my keys registered on their account ? I searched the key envelop from trash :dead_NF: burnt.


That is correct. It is not account bound. You only virtually own the D2 keys/game in your Battle.net account management page.  If someone else knows your key (in this case G2A seller), they can install the game using your key and play online just like that. And in such case, when you login to a particular realm you will get "CD-Key in use" error and won't be able to connect. Let's hope it doesn't happen for you.  I know this because I have purchased about 5 sets (D2+LoD) keys so far from illegal channels and out of which only one set survived till date. Keys will always be in use by some other fellow when i try to login. That is how I ended up playing in Europe (in 2003) in the first place as that first key was not in use in Europe only, thus all characters got built up in Europe. After a while, key gets banned by Blizzard for misuse. Then I purchase again from those key selling sites. Key banned after few months. The last set of keys that survived is still working but some spammers used that set and spammed the chat channels and people might have reported. So Blizzard "muted" this set. Even though I "owned" this keyset in one of my Battle.net accounts, I couldn't get BlizzardCS to unmute it and prove that I did not spam. I can chat only in-game now and cannot whisper/PM to anyone using this keyset.

Thanks to D3 Collector's Edition, I finally got a legit official clean D2 set for free. 

SC2, D3, WoW and ofcourse the latest Overwatch are all Battle.net 2.0 protected and hence no issues once you claim the key in account. (Like Steam)

*PS:* D2 keys are not bound to game accounts as well i.e. you install D2+LoD on your PC using a keyset. You can create 10 different game accounts in Europe realm using 10 different emails and use the same license to play in all 10 accounts (thereby you get 80 character slots altogether). Hope you know that. Their licensing mechanism before Bnet 2.0 is totally not thought through man. 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys still play d2?


Yes!!!  You need to keep your characters alive by logging in at least once in 90 days, else they get deleted. So 12+ years here and still retaining all of em.  Two weeks back I logged in just for checking the characters (in all accounts and mule accounts) but ended up trading some items for PayPal and then ended up playing for 3 hours as some guy offered some items in return for a quick rush.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 4, 2016)

This applies to sc1 set too? I plan to buy them some day..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This applies to sc1 set too? I plan to buy them some day..


Yes, same for all classic games that are not part of the current Battle.net DRM. If you buy from a unauthorized channel, you maybe able to add in your Bnet account online or you may not. In Alok's case, he was able to add means, nobody has added that yet and hopefully the seller doesn't disclose that key to anyone else. Diablo 1 does not have a CD-key at all. Just the disc. SC1 has a key that can be added to Battle.net account but of no use technically because of reasons said before. 

If you want SC1 get the official retail package like the one below and you should be free from all worries is what I'm saying. Don't get from key sellers. Just took these off my showcase to click. Those Diablo Battle Chests are unopened. I know I am crazy.   These are feast for my eyes.

*i.imgur.com/XthswTz.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

007 said:


> That is correct. It is not account bound. You only virtually own the D2 keys/game in your Battle.net account management page.  If someone else knows your key (in this case G2A seller), they can install the game using your key and play online just like that. And in such case, when you login to a particular realm you will get "CD-Key in use" error and won't be able to connect. Let's hope it doesn't happen for you.  I know this because I have purchased about 5 sets (D2+LoD) keys so far from illegal channels and out of which only one set survived till date. Keys will always be in use by some other fellow when i try to login. That is how I ended up playing in Europe (in 2003) in the first place as that first key was not in use in Europe only, thus all characters got built up in Europe. After a while, key gets banned by Blizzard for misuse. Then I purchase again from those key selling sites. Key banned after few months. The last set of keys that survived is still working but some spammers used that set and spammed the chat channels and people might have reported. So Blizzard "muted" this set. Even though I "owned" this keyset in one of my Battle.net accounts, I couldn't get BlizzardCS to unmute it and prove that I did not spam. I can chat only in-game now and cannot whisper/PM to anyone using this keyset.


Whoa didn't know this. I tried in Americas and Europe , its working, so looks like I'm safe


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] - Just giving you an example. If you don't buy from legit channels, this *might* happen.
Free StarCraft CD-Keys | icyHell.ne


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

y'all need to try Grim Dawn


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> y'all need to try Grim Dawn



Purchased it on launch , then found it was using intel gpu and no matter what I do, it refused to detect Nvidia gpu , so I requested refund .


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

Alok said:


> Purchased it on launch , then found it was using intel gpu and no matter what I do, it refused to detect Nvidia gpu , so I requested refund .



When did u try ? it has had a massive overhaul recently and its a really good game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> y'all need to try Grim Dawn


Yeah same ol' victor vran and Van Helsing. But I like. Will buy after a year maybe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah same ol' victor vran and Van Helsing. But I like. Will buy after a year maybe.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



No man, I played Viktor Vran and Grim Dawn.. GD has authentic diablo feel to it, just like Path of Exile minus the shitty currency system..
GD took PoE's idea of skill tree and made it even better with the Divine point system.. GD is basically an amalgamation of Diablo II and PoE.. 
Also, you can have 2 classes instead of 1.. like Soldier + Occultist = Witchblade etc
The only negative id say about GD is that Legendary drops start from level 50, and when I completed the game for the first time, I was level 51.. So its meant to be played multiple times for the "full" experience. 
IMO they should have included legendary in some way ..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 4, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes, same for all classic games that are not part of the current Battle.net DRM. If you buy from a unauthorized channel, you maybe able to add in your Bnet account online or you may not. In Alok's case, he was able to add means, nobody has added that yet and hopefully the seller doesn't disclose that key to anyone else. Diablo 1 does not have a CD-key at all. Just the disc. SC1 has a key that can be added to Battle.net account but of no use technically because of reasons said before.
> 
> If you want SC1 get the official retail package like the one below and you should be free from all worries is what I'm saying. Don't get from key sellers. Just took these off my showcase to click. Those Diablo Battle Chests are unopened. I know I am crazy.   These are feast for my eyes.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/XthswTz.jpg



wow man how much you spend in games altogether?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not on others. He is a Diablo Fanboy 

Afaik, he has the D3+ROS CE too

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> When did u try ? it has had a massive overhaul recently and its a really good game



On 12 Apr 2016, refunded same day


----------



## Alok (Aug 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody able to finish it will less than 15 faults?



I got it


----------



## 007 (Aug 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This applies to sc1 set too? I plan to buy them some day..


StarCraft HD is reported to be in the works | PC Game
Whatta timing!


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2016)

If anyone plans to buy any Otakumaker bundles, please post here first so we can group buy. Their 5 x bundles package for $3 seems to be of good value in general.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 7, 2016)

can anyone find Rainbow Six Siege season pass? I have game on uplay not on steam cannot find it anywhere and if I buy season pass from origin can I activate it on uplay?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2016)

Limitless said:


> can anyone find Rainbow Six Siege season pass? I have game on uplay not on steam cannot find it anywhere and if I buy season pass from origin can I activate it on uplay?


Buy Rainbow Six® Siege: Now Available on PC, Xbox One, &amp; PS4 | Ubisoft® (US)

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege - Season Pas


----------



## Limitless (Aug 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Buy Rainbow Six® Siege: Now Available on PC, Xbox One, & PS4 | Ubisoft® (US)
> 
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege - Season Pas



its very costly on uplay on origin and steam it worth 400Rs. any idea where i can get it same price


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 7, 2016)

Limitless said:


> its very costly on uplay on origin and steam it worth 400Rs. any idea where i can get it same price


Tough luck, uplay doesn't have regional pricing and even then they don't give deep discounts. I know this after having bought fc4, the season pass is still so costly for uplay only.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limitless (Aug 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Tough luck, uplay doesn't have regional pricing and even then they don't give deep discounts. I know this after having bought fc4, the season pass is still so costly for uplay only.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yeah the lowest i can get is Rs1200 looks like I have to wait till Christmas


----------



## anky (Aug 8, 2016)

50% discount on Skyrim Online ...is it worth buying..does anyone still play it?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

Never bothered with it. Loads of other good games for you to try.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Never bothered with it. Loads of other good games for you to try.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Any deals, good one?


----------



## anky (Aug 8, 2016)

I have never played any MMO game. So wanted to try it and i don't like DOta.Currently I am hooked to CS:GO, what a timeless game it is.!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

anky said:


> I have never played any MMO game. Currently I am hooked to CS:GO, what a timeless game it is.!!


Try out rainbow six siege too. Very tactical.

I don't get into MMOs much because of comparatively slow internet in India.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

amjath said:


> Any deals, good one?


For what genre of games?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

Bethesda's QuakeCon sale is going on right now on Steam. Up to 50% off on various BethSoft titles.


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> For what genre of games?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Fps, racing, open world.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

amjath said:


> Fps, racing, open world.


Open world :: Fallout series, elder scrolls series, rage, Batman franchise

Fps :: Wolfenstein Rainbow six siege

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 9, 2016)

amjath said:


> Fps, racing, open world.



FPS - Call of Duty

Open World -  Elder Scrolls Online - Tamriel unlimited


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 9, 2016)

anky said:


> FPS - Call of Duty, CS GO, Battlefield, Spec Ops - the line
> 
> Open World - GTA series, Assassins Creed Series, Elder Scrolls series, Fallout series.
> 
> Racing - Burnout Paradise, NFS, Dirt


He wants current deals...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> He wants current deals...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



done!!


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2016)

Humble Survive This Bundle (pay what you want and help charity


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2016)

Guys any deals on No man's sky? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 10, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Guys any deals on No man's sky?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yeah. 100% savings. 








Just don't buy it   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Humble Survive This Bundle (pay what you want and help charity


All the games have hefty negative reviews :/


After reading the name, i was so hoping that it would be a klei bundke with all don't starve games.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah. 100% savings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its actually true...it is not getting gamer's happy reviews. Too boring gameplay, too repetitive also.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 10, 2016)

anky said:


> its actually true...it is not getting gamer's happy reviews. Too boring gameplay, too repetitive also.


I know, why do you think I suggested this option.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2016)

Next UBI 30 freebie - Rayman Origins
Rayman Origins free on PC next week &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 10, 2016)

They are giving away ancient games that most of us already own.

They should give ghost recon wildlands 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 11, 2016)

Damn already have all 3 they made free.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2016)

Alok said:


> Damn already have all 3 they made free.


My point exactly in the previous post. :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> My point exactly in the previous post. :/
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



just giving it my strength つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

SOMA for free if you subscribe to Humble Monthly newsletter.

Humble Monthly Bundl


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> SOMA for free if you subscribe to Humble Monthly newsletter.
> 
> Humble Monthly Bundl



Dude, that is not newsletter.  They have just revealed the first game of next monthly bundle. And its not free.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

That page said you'd get it immediately if you subscribe.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Aug 11, 2016)

^ that subscription costs you 12$ per month


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, my bad then.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2016)

Please tell me you subscribed  

Humble monthly seems like a bust to me. I have been tracking them till date and all bundles have some games I already have.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Please tell me you subscribed
> 
> Humble monthly seems like a bust to me. I have been tracking them till date and all bundles have some games I already have.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


He didn't.  He have SOMA for like ages.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, I didn't, I already had SOMA since long time ago.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Please tell me you subscribed
> 
> Humble monthly seems like a bust to me. I have been tracking them till date and all bundles have some games I already have.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not really a bust for me, I didn't own more than 1 game person bundle, and never any official the AAA's like South Park :stick of truth 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Not really a bust for me, I didn't own more than 1 game person bundle, and never any official the AAA's like South Park :stick of truth


Did you consider the sale prices for those AAA games in Indian steam store? I'm sure the bundled games will collectively be less than ₹830 ($12) it you get them from Steam during sales.
Not to mention the gamble of getting already owned games.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2016)

If anyone wants a copy of DIG Superbundle 69 for ₹55, let me know. 

Daily game deals and bundle

All six games have trading cards. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2016)

*www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle/

6$ ~= 400 INR


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle/
> 
> 6$ ~= 400 INR


Not a good deal bro. I hope you didn't buy. On Steam you can get Mordor GOTY for ₹247 quite frequently.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Not a good deal bro. I hope you didn't buy. On Steam you can get Mordor GOTY for ₹247 quite frequently.



Wasn't gonna buy it untill I get my rig.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle/
> 
> 6$ ~= 400 INR


Is this a good deal?

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Not a good deal bro. I hope you didn't buy. On Steam you can get Mordor GOTY for ₹247 quite frequently.


With DLCs?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

Flash said:


> With DLCs?



Yes. GOTY edition contains all the DLC ever released for the game.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Battlefield 4 & BF:Hardline for about ~₹215 each in Origin Mexico.


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Humble Indie Bundle 17

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 17
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Not that good. Saw the games, didn't like most of em.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Not that good. Saw the games, didn't like most of em.


The beginner's guide in the bottom tier is really good. Its made by the developer of Stanley Parable. Its his story of how did he came to be a game developer. Its a walking simulator if you like that sort of games.


----------



## anky (Aug 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Battlefield 4 & BF:Hardline for about ~₹215 each in Origin Mexico.



wtf!...maybe when battlefield 1 comes to india..it will be the same here too..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2016)

Battlefield 4 was released in 2013, so the price is fitting.

Don't expect BF1 to cost that much.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Battlefield 4 was released in 2013, so the price is fitting.
> 
> Don't expect BF1 to cost that much.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I meant if BF1 comes, maybe then bf4 will cost less, maybe even a sale like its in mexico's origin


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2016)

Ahh, yes.

But you can buy using Mexico Origin too using proxy. Its not too hard.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

anky said:


> I meant if BF1 comes, maybe then bf4 will cost less, maybe even a sale like its in mexico's origin


The sale is not specific for Mexico. Its worldwide in the respective stores (-75% off). Just use a VPN and buy it from Mexico store if you feel the price fits for you.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

PayPal option won't click for me as usual else would have gotten dai goty

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Rayman Origins FREE!


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> PayPal option won't click for me as usual else would have gotten dai goty


Double-O-7 to the rescue.  Aniket is now a proud owner of Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY.  


Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

Killer Bundle 8

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Not a good deal bro. I hope you didn't buy. On Steam you can get Mordor GOTY for ₹247 quite frequently.



Are you sure? the lowest i can find in steamdb is ~900.

*i.imgur.com/j0QpzJe.png


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

^It shows ₹247 on August 2 right? Not sure what's the confusion.


----------



## BakBob (Aug 18, 2016)

where's the cheapest place to buy dark soul 3 for steam?


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rayman Legends FREE! (Ubi Brazil, use VPN)


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2016)

BakBob said:


> where's the cheapest place to buy dark soul 3 for steam?


Gamesplanet UK seems to have offered the lowest price so far. 40% off and comes to $32 about 11 days ago. You might have to wait for a similar deal again. 
reddit.com: over 18

Sent from my RN3


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Battlefield 4 & BF:Hardline for about ~₹215 each in Origin Mexico.



can you buy bfh for me will pay dont have paypal


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 18, 2016)

Dead Rising 3 for ₹499 (Lowest Price)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Rayman Legends FREE! (Ubi Brazil, use VPN)



Not working now


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2016)

WWE 2K16 for ₹247 (new lowest)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2016)

007 said:


> Double-O-7 to the rescue.  Aniket is now a proud owner of Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RN3



How much did it cost ??


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2016)

gameranand said:


> How much did it cost ??


DA:I GOTY costed ₹947


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 21, 2016)

007 said:


> DA:I GOTY costed ₹947


And worth it. Enjoying the game. Stil have to try multiplayer though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 21, 2016)

007 said:


> WWE 2K16 for ₹247 (new lowest)



Thanks bought it.


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 21, 2016)

kapilove77 said:


> Thanks bought it.



+1

    [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] thanks bro for the amazing share


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 21, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not working now



Thanks for notifying. Nice find and also a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2016)

007 said:


> DA:I GOTY costed ₹947


Origin Mexico ??


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

EA Racing Pack (Steam bundle) for ₹492 at 84% off. Note that price will further reduce and adjust if you already own some of the games.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Origin Mexico ??


Yep, Origin MX. ($13.49)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

007 said:


> EA Racing Pack (Steam bundle) for ₹492 at 84% off. Note that price will further reduce and adjust if you already own some of the games.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Price has been increased it seems. I bought this last sale for less than 350, and at that time price was not dependent if you own any games in the bundle or not.

If the Offer is still ON for DAI GOTY then I want it to. That is if you no problems.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

gameranand said:


> If the Offer is still ON for DAI GOTY then I want it to. That is if you no problems.


The Origin sale ends on Aug 30, so there is still time. But unfortunately, I have problems with PayPal right now. They are now creating billing agreement in PayPal one-time (like how Steam PayPal works) and then charging using the pre-authorized billing agreement. So when I purchased for Aniket using my PayPal, it created a billing agreement between his Origin and my PayPal. Though I cancelled it on both sides, when I try to purchase from my Origin account, EA is not creating a new biller agreement in my PayPal and payment fails saying expired payment method. PayPal is not needed for Origin India but probably I may not be able to purchase other regions deals anymore with my PayPal.



pkkumarcool said:


> can you buy bfh for me will pay dont have paypal


Same reason why I couldn't help you.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

Paypal is not a good payment option anymore. Too many restrictions in the name of fckin security.


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss! 

*i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png



Congrats. 
I stopped collecting when I had like 500 games.


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png



congratz bro....2k....huge number


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> congratz bro....2k....huge number


Yep [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] and [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] collect trash games for numbers. Great guys.


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 24, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Yep  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] collect trash games for numbers. Great guys.



I have 362 games, 80-90 games in the same category as [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION], that I won't play. Have sorted the one's i might play from the one's that I won't.

I buy or grab free games mostly for cards


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> I have 362 games, 80-90 games in the same category as @007 @Skud, that I won't play. Have sorted the one's i might play from the one's that I won't.
> 
> I buy or grab free games mostly for cards


Same here. Only free games. I don't ever buy any game that I'm not gonna play. If it comes in Bundle with a game that I wanted then its alright.


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2016)

RUNNING WITH RIFLES 4-pack on sale. (₹124 per copy, I'm not selling, just saying)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png



Congrats man...... Dedication...

- - - Updated - - -

You are a true gamer having gaming spirit XD... may the gaming force be with you ....


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Yep  @007  and  @Skud  collect trash games for numbers. Great guys.




No man, not enough trash, still missing Arkham Knight or one of those Ubisoft titles.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2016)

007 said:


> RUNNING WITH RIFLES 4-pack on sale. (₹124 per copy, I'm not selling, just saying)


Such innocence.


Skud said:


> No man, not enough trash, still missing Arkham Knight or one of those Ubisoft titles.


True.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 25, 2016)

007 said:


> RUNNING WITH RIFLES 4-pack on sale. (₹124 per copy, I'm not selling, just saying)



Anyone willing to share the 4 pack do let me know


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Such innocence.


Lol no. I usually post 4-pack deals when I'm actually going for it and ready to split. This time I'm not getting it.


Sent from my RN3


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

007 said:


> Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png



Congrats on 2K. I'm Nearly there.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just  a heads up, I also love collecting Games. But no free or cheap indie games. Only good ones. Rest all go on Barter trade. Still have to complete LYNE for the showcase


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't know how much steam ladder is accurate since some users don't register there. For those interested here's the list of top game owners in India.

Skud is unbeatable. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160826/678a4746caefdce8d15e8b1793772d97.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Don't know how much steam ladder is accurate since some users don't register there. For those interested here's the list of top game owners in India.
> 
> Skud is unbeatable.
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160826/678a4746caefdce8d15e8b1793772d97.jpg


I see why you posted this. You are at 8 and trying to rise 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

Well u got me there . I don't think I'll rise so fast. I play only certain genres of games. Also I don't buy that much of bundles. I just posted  for Information purpose.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nexuiz only $1 (90% off) at *www.bundlestars.com/en/game/nexuiz 

Only $2 (80% off) A Stroke of Fate: Operation Valkyrie - Buy and download on GamersGat

Tales of zesteria $7.99 (84% off) at Tales of Zestiria (Steam Key) | Bandai Namco Stor

Degica weekend over at Humble The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.

GameBundle.com - Great Games.  Better Prices buy 2 for the price of 1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2016)

Top guy is at steam level 1000. I wonder how he gets time to play anything. Guess he has a charity school with x computers where he shared his Lib and ppl come and play 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Skud is unbeatable.


Skud is Bhagwan.  

Never knew about this site. Happy to see lots of my TDF friends in the list. Awesome! 

Worldwide: Game count Ladder | Steam Ladder | World Ranking Steam Leaderboard

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2016)

007 said:


> Skud is Bhagwan.
> 
> Never knew about this site. Happy to see lots of my TDF friends in the list. Awesome!
> 
> ...




In reality, I'm anti-Bhagwan. 

Even I can't recall whether I had visited the site earlier, but that game count is wrong, unless they have added the DLCs also.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Top guy is at steam level 1000. I wonder how he gets time to play anything. Guess he has a charity school with x computers where he shared his Lib and ppl come and play
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




If you are wondering about levels, you should check this:-

Summer Sale 2016 Badge Ladder | Steam Ladder | World Ranking Steam Leaderboard


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2016)

Steam charts is inaccurate. many people who have games less than me at before me on that site.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Steam charts is inaccurate. many people who have games less than me at before me on that site.



That's simple because Steam Ladder takes into account F2P and Beta games as well.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 26, 2016)

Typing of the dead overkill 75%off The Typing of The Dead: Overkill Collection | Best Steam games only on Indiegala Stor

Saint Seiya 75%off on DLgamer Buy Saint Seiya: Soldiers' Soul CD Key at the best price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> That's simple because Steam Ladder takes into account F2P and Beta games as well.


Yeah no. Someone has 500 games and he was above me. I don't think Steam has 400 F2Ps and Betas that the guy played.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally! I also hit 2K games. Crazy really has been one hell of a journey of collecting Games. Well time to continue the tradition.


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Finally! I also hit 2K games. Crazy really has been one hell of a journey of collecting Games. Well time to continue the tradition.


Congrats buddy! 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2016)

Verdun 4-Pack 60% off (comes to ₹139 per copy)


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2016)

Humble Sierra Bundle


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2016)

^^So basically they just repackage whatever was already available at GOG and publish them on Steam and bundled them immediately the day after. Very nice indeed! Hope they also make the games available through GOG connect.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2016)

Bad Bundle. Didn't liked a single game except one in the 1st tier. For that I might buy the Tier 1 bundle.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2016)

Arcanum is a very famous game. Classic rpg though very old graphics.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Timeshift is also kinda good.

Good for one time playthrough.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2016)

Castle of Illusion  for ₹71(85% off)

The game's being removed from Steam tomorrow, so get it while you can if you're interested!


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anyone interested in splitting this bundle, do let me know. $1.55 for 2 x bundles. 5/6 has trading cards.
Daily game deals and bundle


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 1, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Castle of Illusion  for ₹71(85% off)
> 
> The game's being removed from Steam tomorrow, so get it while you can if you're interested!



thanks for the heads up bro...got the game...very good price compared to what is being offered


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Arcanum is a very famous game. Classic rpg though very old graphics.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





axes2t2 said:


> Timeshift is also kinda good.
> 
> Good for one time playthrough.


Yes I have played Timeshift and the concept is nice. However, I don't think that they are worth ₹800 is all. Old games and BTA is just too high. I'll just buy Tier 1 at some point to get Shiftlings.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Castle of Illusion  for ₹71(85% off)
> 
> The game's being removed from Steam tomorrow, so get it while you can if you're interested!



Looked like a good game to add to my collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Looked like a good game to add to my collection. Thanks for posting.


Yeah, game is quite good platformer.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 2, 2016)

Titan Quest has been purchase disabled but those who own the copy of TQ or TQ:IT will get the anniversary edition free. Pretty neat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 2, 2016)

Also King's Quest Collection has returned to steam after being removed for couple of years. It's in tier 3 of the Sierra bundle if u guys need to pick it up. A good bundle completely worth $20 as far as the games are concerned. The games are priced too high individually on steam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 2, 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2 set to release on Oct 13. Can't wait !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2016)

GOG - Shadow Warrior Classic Complete FREE!

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Castle of Illusion  for ₹71(85% off)
> 
> The game's being removed from Steam tomorrow, so get it while you can if you're interested!



RIP Mickey Mouse.  Link redirects to homepage now. I skipped it though. Gratz to all owners!


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 3, 2016)

007 said:


> GOG - Shadow Warrior Classic Complete FREE!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



How come Diablo. I told on steam chat to buy it ASAP. Well u can still get keys from third party sites. Well the game will never return (Just like Narnia one) so better buy it if u are into platformer games.


----------



## 007 (Sep 3, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> How come Diablo. I told on steam chat to buy it ASAP. Well u can still get keys from third party sites. Well the game will never return (Just like Narnia one) so better buy it if u are into platformer games.


Thanks Vignesh. You are a removed games collector so it makes sense for you. But I skipped it on my own will. (I did not forget to purchase or something ) "Getting removed from Steam today" was the only driving factor for me to spend $1 on this. I'd rather get more games with cards for that $1 and be in a win-win situation (more games for collection, more beef for wallet, much more games). Not to mention I wouldn't play this game for sure and would rather play the free Rayman Origins from Uplay instead if I had the time.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ohh I see. I thought you forgot it. No issues since you skipped it out of your own free will. Also everybody's preferences are different. Have a nice weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought the game because I really like platformer games and this one has a legacy. Micky Mouse.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 7, 2016)

BorderLands Triple Pack on Steam for 908 Borderlands:THe PreSequel comes for around Rs. 160 if you have everything else in the bundle. Till 9th September


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2016)

Halo 5: Forge free!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

^^ not currently available


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Halo 5: Forge free!



Windows 10 OS required 

awesome find though


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/3dPViaR.png


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 7, 2016)

RCuber said:


> *i.imgur.com/3dPViaR.png



*photos-1.dropbox.com/t/2/AAD-d0Dpk7MfuRbCf2tGKqUwiiiTPFMclewbddmPuJbgFA/12/273602654/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/12.png/ELvGi4QCGLAFIAcoBw/4_w9AdtYyi00nLFkeKfQzVqCrLeLpc6NxcNUtHRr9mc?size=2048x1536&size_mode=3


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> *photos-1.dropbox.com/t/2/AAD-d0Dpk7MfuRbCf2tGKqUwiiiTPFMclewbddmPuJbgFA/12/273602654/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/12.png/ELvGi4QCGLAFIAcoBw/4_w9AdtYyi00nLFkeKfQzVqCrLeLpc6NxcNUtHRr9mc?size=2048x1536&size_mode=3



Did you even bother to look at the posts above? 



> With Halo 5: Forge, the entire Forge experience from Halo 5: Guardians comes to Windows 10, with support for mouse and keyboard, the ability to host and play custom matches for up to 16 players, and a new content browser that spans platforms. Download new levels from the Forge community created on either Windows 10 or Xbox One.


*forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2299927.html#post2299927


----------



## baccilus (Sep 7, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> BorderLands Triple Pack on Steam for 908 Borderlands:THe PreSequel comes for around Rs. 160 if you have everything else in the bundle. Till 9th September


I Need the Borderland presequel and also the Borderland 2, DLC'S. I already have the base game. How to get them? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 7, 2016)

baccilus said:


> I Need the Borderland presequel and also the Borderland 2, DLC'S. I already have the base game. How to get them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Save 86% on Borderlands Triple Pack on Stea


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 7, 2016)

baccilus said:


> I Need the Borderland presequel and also the Borderland 2, DLC'S. I already have the base game. How to get them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Go to the link. It will deduce the amount of the games you own and show you the price of the rest


----------



## baccilus (Sep 7, 2016)

Bought it. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 7, 2016)

The Crew free from 14th Sept as part of Ubi30 celebrations


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> The Crew free from 14th Sept as part of Ubi30 celebrations


Almost bought it last sale

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> The Crew free from 14th Sept as part of Ubi30 celebrations



Thanks for the good news 
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] Only 3 more free games....hope to get something from wishlist!


----------



## ZTR (Sep 7, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Almost bought it last sale
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Bought it when it came out and was worth it


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Almost bought it last sale



I couldn't control last sale. Didn't play the game after I bought it last sale for Rs 299 anyway.
Damn, feels.


----------



## Skud (Sep 8, 2016)

What about the DLCs? Anything worth getting?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2016)

Skud said:


> What about the DLCs? Anything worth getting?



Wildrun Expansion


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 8, 2016)

PC - Call of Juarez 2 - Bound in Blood- September 24th 2016
PC -Rainbow 6 – Raven Shield - September 24th 2016
PC -Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - September 24th 2016

Source: Online Services Update | Forums

Ubisoft is shutting down these 3 games on September 24th (online services). When Ubisoft shut down GRAW's and HAWX's online services they were removed from the Steam store. So just be aware that they may be removed in the near future - a high possibility IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Alice: Madness returns can no longer be bought on steam. Purchase disabled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> PC - Call of Juarez 2 - Bound in Blood- September 24th 2016
> PC -Rainbow 6 – Raven Shield - September 24th 2016
> PC -Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - September 24th 2016
> 
> ...


Coj and sc may not as they are worth for single player alone.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Alice: Madness returns can no longer be bought on steam. Purchase disabled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the game worth it? I missed buying it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Alice: Madness returns can no longer be bought on steam. Purchase disabled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



not cool  I have it in my wishlist, missed it .


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Was the game worth it? I missed buying it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



It's really good. I think you can buy it from Origin. Also Indian retail copies of the game activate on Origin. Also for knowledge you will have to use Origin anyways for the Steam version.


----------



## Skud (Sep 8, 2016)

An Alice: Madness Returns Ultimate Collection (Origin key) was previously available through Origin, GamersGate, Amazon and other sites, which included the original American McGee's Alice game also apart from Madness Returns and a few costume packs. The Steam version lacks the 1st game.

And most of the EA games will continue to be available for purchase from Origin, so unless you are one of those Steam exclusive guys, not much of a loss, if you missed.


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2 Pre-order available for ₹679 if you own Shadow Warrior 1 on Steam. Pre-orders to receive the exclusive Razorback chainsaw katana.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2016)

Skud said:


> An Alice: Madness Returns Ultimate Collection (Origin key) was previously available through Origin, GamersGate, Amazon and other sites, which included the original American McGee's Alice game also apart from Madness Returns and a few costume packs. The Steam version lacks the 1st game.
> 
> And most of the EA games will continue to be available for purchase from Origin, so unless you are one of those Steam exclusive guys, not much of a loss, if you missed.



Origin version is expensive costs ₹999 while steam version costs only ₹665


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Shadow Warrior 2 Pre-order available for ₹679 if you own Shadow Warrior 1 on Steam. Pre-orders to receive the exclusive Razorback chainsaw katana.


These dev games have a good history of going to 90% pretty early. So I wil wait.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Sep 8, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Origin version is expensive costs ₹999 while steam version costs only ₹665




Who's asking you to purchase the game at full price?


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tropico 4 Steam key FREE!


----------



## ZTR (Sep 8, 2016)

007 said:


> Tropico 4 Steam key FREE!


Thanks got it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Did you even bother to look at the posts above?
> 
> 
> *forum.digit.in/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-post2299927.html#post2299927



Its saying not available...........


----------



## gameranand (Sep 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Was the game worth it? I missed buying it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





Alok said:


> not cool  I have it in my wishlist, missed it .



Its a really good game. I played a bit on pirated copy, so when it came on sale, I bought immediately. 



Skud said:


> An Alice: Madness Returns Ultimate Collection (Origin key) was previously available through Origin, GamersGate, Amazon and other sites, which included the original American McGee's Alice game also apart from Madness Returns and a few costume packs. The Steam version lacks the 1st game.
> 
> And most of the EA games will continue to be available for purchase from Origin, so unless you are one of those Steam exclusive guys, not much of a loss, if you missed.



Even Origin sells Normal Edition so basically you can't get 1st game anyway. But you can play it as its free and there is a guide on Steam community of Alice madness Returns.
Also Steam edition costs much less than Origin, now that it has been removed, the best price you can get is 250 for this game.


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2016)

RCuber said:


> ^^ not currently available





gagan_kumar said:


> Its saying not available...........





*i.imgur.com/wAfQwLm.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

^^ still saying not available for me  . you changed your region settings ?


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2016)

RCuber said:


> ^^ still saying not available for me  . you changed your region settings ?


Not necessary.  Here's how you do it: 

Open Store app and search for "Halo 5". It should list 2 apps - Halo 5: Forge and *Halo 5: Forge Bundle* (which contains Halo and Halo 5: Forge). Claim that bundle for free in your account. 
Voila - you now own Halo 5: Forge!
Note that, as soon as you claim, it starts downloading both the games  in the background. If you have bandwidth constraints, do stop/pause it as required.

Score:
Windows Store - 0
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] - 1


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

^^ thanks it worked


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Not necessary.  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Open Store app and search for "Halo 5". It should list 2 apps - Halo 5: Forge and *Halo 5: Forge Bundle* (which contains Halo and Halo 5: Forge). Claim that bundle for free in your account.
> Voila - you now own Halo 5: Forge!
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Not necessary.  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Open Store app and search for "Halo 5". It should list 2 apps - Halo 5: Forge and *Halo 5: Forge Bundle* (which contains Halo and Halo 5: Forge). Claim that bundle for free in your account.
> Voila - you now own Halo 5: Forge!
> ...



thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2016)

Doesnt work for me, any help ?


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Doesnt work for me, any help ?


What error are you getting?
See if you have the anniversary update (build number 14393.98) and meet all the minimum hardware requirements listed on the page. Without meeting the criteria, I don't think it would allow you to claim the game.


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 10, 2016)

Guys anyone want to buy 4 pack of Rocket league?
Need 2 more
its on sale till Monday for Rs882, so Rs221 per person.

----Edit-----
I have bought the pack. PM me if you are interested in getting the copy for 221.
Amount need to be transferred via net banking


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Guys anyone want to buy 4 pack of Rocket league?
> Need 2 more
> its on sale till Monday for Rs882, so Rs221 per person.
> 
> ...



Game on man...
I am sure you will find people who want to buy RL.

Also this is a thread for you now: *forum.digit.in/gamerz/192652-rocket-league-9.html


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2016)

Skipped the Sierra bundle of HB. Games are too old for me, also the only game worth considering was Shiftlings but saw some gameplay videos and found out that it becomes repetitive quite quickly. Gimme a good bundle next time HB.


----------



## 007 (Sep 11, 2016)

After 18 years, the cancelled Warcraft adventure game is finally playable | PC Game


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 11, 2016)

Got this bundle from bundlestars for 2$


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2016)

> Which all servers are there?



guys please tell about this. I dont know about this thing


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ubisoft - The Crew - FREE!


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

free forever or only for this month?


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Btw, it is 21.3GB download :-/


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> free forever or only for this month?


For a month

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> free forever or only for this month?


Promotion that runs till mid of next month. Free to claim during this period and own it forever. Aren't you aware of the Ubi30 giveaways? They will be giving away one game every month till December. This is the 4th game. Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Splinter Cell 1, Rayman Origins were given before and now The Crew for this month. You have 3 more games to claim before December. 

Do subscribe to this thread for alerts and you won't miss any good deal.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

thanks ZTR and 007.
I knew they turned 30 this year. But I wasnt aware of free games every month. I am waiting for next game now 

- - - Updated - - -

and I follow this thread regularly. But some days i wont be even accessing my PC, may be that is why i missed


----------



## anky (Sep 14, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Guys anyone want to buy 4 pack of Rocket league?
> Need 2 more
> its on sale till Monday for Rs882, so Rs221 per person.
> 
> ...



is it still available with you?


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 14, 2016)

anky said:


> is it still available with you?


Yes

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Sep 14, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk




okay..PM me ur details..i will buy it from u


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

All Battlefield 4 expansions are free to claim for a week


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 14, 2016)

007 said:


> All Battlefield 4 expansions are free to claim for a week



damn now I am regretting why i bought premium of this game, while I haven't bought premium of bf3 which they have not yet made free.... So much bad luck


----------



## true_lies (Sep 14, 2016)

so even if i don't have BF4 in my library, i can claim these free expansions now and install once i buy the base game?


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 14, 2016)

true_lies said:


> so even if i don't have BF4 in my library, i can claim these free expansions now and install once i buy the base game?


Yes

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2016)

I cant find BF4 in steam
Is it still available or am I missing anything

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I cant find BF4 in steam
> Is it still available or am I missing anything
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



BF4 is on origin.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I cant find BF4 in steam
> Is it still available or am I missing anything
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Nice joke dude...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Nice joke dude...


Man I really dont know. I always follow steam. I didnt even register with origin at all.

Is it good to buy from g2a.com
Does it accept indian debit cards or international ones.
Can somebody guide me regarding buying from origin and ubiclub.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks everybody.
G2a.com is a 1 stop place for both steam & origin + ubiclub game cards.
G2a is accepting paytm. 
Is there anything else to be worried about in G2a.com

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it good to buy from g2a.com
> Can somebody guide me regarding buying from origin and ubiclub.


*No, don't purchase from G2A* and support them as it is a grey market and unauthorized channel for selling game keys. Google for G2A scams and controversies and you'll find a handful. Always buy from legit key stores (Greenmangaming, Gamersgate etc. which have become insignificant right now for us Indians, since publishers on Steam started implementing India based discounted pricing, otherwise called regional pricing) or buy from Steam directly during major sales that happen multiple times in a year. Steam sales would give you the cheapest prices for most of the games. You can also buy retail boxed versions of the game from Flipkart, Amazon.in, GamesTheShop etc.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 14, 2016)

007 said:


> *No, don't purchase from G2A* and support them as it is a grey market and unauthorized channel for selling game keys. Google for G2A scams and controversies and you'll find a handful. Always buy from legit key stores (Greenmangaming, Gamersgate etc. which have become insignificant right now for us Indians, since publishers on Steam started implementing India based discounted pricing, otherwise called regional pricing) or buy from Steam directly during major sales that happen multiple times in a year. Steam sales would give you the cheapest prices for most of the games. You can also buy retail boxed versions of the game from Flipkart, Amazon.in, GamesTheShop etc.


In short: Jago grahak jago!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Thanks everybody.
> G2a.com is a 1 stop place for both steam & origin + ubiclub game cards.
> G2a is accepting paytm.
> Is there anything else to be worried about in G2a.com
> ...



Watch this:


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2016)

Guys, this is BIG I think. Whoever wants the Mass Effect or Dragon Age DLCs, rush in before they fix it. *ORIGIN50* code seems to work at checkout while purchasing Bioware points and with other pre-orders like Watch_Dogs 2 etc. I believe the Bioware points have never been on sale otherwise right? [STRIKE]I'm not at PC right now, so did not verify it.[/STRIKE]

*EDIT:* Works on Watch_Dogs 2 pre-order. For the Bioware points, you have to do it from the extra content page for Mass Effect or Dragon Age from your Origin library, then apply the coupon at checkout.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn I bought bioware points at full price last year.

Update: code seems to be working store wide. Just bought me3 and its good dlcs. (Still pretty costly after the 50%)

Update 2: new client update looks better but is crap. Crashes every 1 minute.

Update 3: I have all DA:O and DA:I dlc but no DA2 dlc. Any da2 dlc worth it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Sep 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Guys, this is BIG I think. Whoever wants the Mass Effect or Dragon Age DLCs, rush in before they fix it. *ORIGIN50* code seems to work at checkout while purchasing Bioware points and with other pre-orders like Watch_Dogs 2 etc. I believe the Bioware points have never been on sale otherwise right? [STRIKE]I'm not at PC right now, so did not verify it.[/STRIKE]
> 
> *EDIT:* Works on Watch_Dogs 2 pre-order. For the Bioware points, you have to do it from the extra content page for Mass Effect or Dragon Age from your Origin library, then apply the coupon at checkout.


ORIGIN50 not working for Bioware Points for me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

masterkd said:


> ORIGIN50 not working for Bioware Points for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Don't try to buy them directly. Go to any game that had dlc with BW points. Click buy in that dlc, then choose BW point you want, enter payment, enter code and voila.

I used the client to do all purchases today morning.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2016)

Glad it worked for you. So how much damages overall?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

007 said:


> Glad it worked for you. So how much damages overall?


Me3 digital Deluxe for ₹750 and all me3 dlc for 3000 BW points ₹1200. Still considering if DA2 dlc is worth or not. Have you played?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2016)

No I have not played so can't comment.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 15, 2016)

Trying the buy Bioware points for the ME3 DLCs, can't go past the Payment info page.
After entering the card details, clicking on 'Proceed to Review Order' doesn't do anything.


----------



## 007 (Sep 15, 2016)

What card are you using? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 15, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Me3 digital Deluxe for ₹750 and all me3 dlc for 3000 BW points ₹1200. Still considering if DA2 dlc is worth or not. Have you played?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



ME3 is an amazing game. I played without the dlc's. Even then the game is tremendously awesome. Superb purchase.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 15, 2016)

007 said:


> What card are you using?
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Its a VISA
Do i have to save my card on origin for it to work?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2016)

Origin requires international transaction active on your card. Both my icici visa cc and dc work.

Only wish they take PayPal soon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 16, 2016)

[FREE] Any Prima eGuide for $9.99 or less until 21 September

Complete the survey here. You will receive code on email, what you write in survey, redeem it here. Offer ends 21 September.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 16, 2016)

Tried with 4 different cards (1 cc & 3 dc) and yes international transactions are active on all, still no luck. cards were of hdfc and icici.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nemesis Bundle

*TIER 1 - $1.49 for: *

Risen 3 - Titan Lords 
Insurgency 
Contagion 
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf HD Remastered
*
TIER 2 - $4.99 for: *

Killer Is Dead - Nightmare Edition 
The Ship: Remasted 
Deadfall Adventures 
Out of Reach 
The Masterplan 
Dead in Bermuda 
Toren 
Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse
*
TIER 3 - $7.49 for: *

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing III


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Nemesis Bundle
> 
> *TIER 1 - $1.49 for: *
> 
> ...



really superb games for the price....thanks for the amazing share bro!!!


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah its a good bundle! 
And the icing on the cake is - you get a free Steam key for  Van Helsing Final Cut from the developers if you own all VH 1+2+3. Claim here.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Me3 digital Deluxe for ₹750 and all me3 dlc for 3000 BW points ₹1200. Still considering if DA2 dlc is worth or not. Have you played?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Game is crap, its DLCs are crap. Avoid.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Nemesis Bundle
> 
> *TIER 1 - $1.49 for: *
> 
> ...


I think I'll buy second Tier if still available.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 17, 2016)

At last Digital Homicide journey on Steam comes to an end. All Digital Homicide games removed from Steam and that too all news ones as well that is a total 21 games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

Those guys are huge *******s. Suing customers because of bad reviews is a whole new level of retard.

Edit: I think this post should be in the Steam thread.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Sep 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Those guys are huge *******s. Suing customers because of bad reviews is a whole new level or retard.
> 
> Edit: I think this post should be in the Steam thread.



Yeah that's the reason Valve themselves stepped in and removed all the games. Well who buys their games anyways. I think I have  only one DH game and haven't even bothered collecting them even if they are free.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Those guys are huge *******s. Suing customers because of bad reviews is a whole new level or retard.
> 
> Edit: I think this post should be in the Steam thread.


Which games ??


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I think I'll buy second Tier if still available.


If you have Van Helsing 1 & 2 already, I'd suggest to go for Tier 3 as you will get free Van Helsing Final Cut key from developer. The extra $2.49 equals to close to 70% off price for VH3 on Indian Steam and the game officially has not gone above 50% off yet and you are getting the latest final cut for free on top of it.



Vigneshs87 said:


> At last Digital Homicide journey on Steam comes to an end. All Digital Homicide games removed from Steam and that too all news ones as well that is a total 21 games.


Sadly, no one will miss them because every person on Steam will have their games due to the huge number of their shovelware throwaways (giveaways). I'd say good riddance!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

007 said:


> If you have Van Helsing 1 & 2 already, I'd suggest to go for Tier 3 as you will get free Van Helsing Final Cut key from developer. The extra $2.49 equals to close to 70% off price for VH3 on Indian Steam and the game officially has not gone above 50% off yet and you are getting the latest final cut for free on top of it.


My good friend I have Van Helsing Trilogy and Final cut on both Steam and GOG as well. I had a 66% coupon for VH3 and I used it at that time(several months ago) to get the Final cut as well.
I thank you from my heart for your concern.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Which games ??



*pbs.twimg.com/media/CsgwUo2WgAEIdKQ.jpg

One of the steam accounts they are suing:

*i.imgur.com/6b9V1Rf.png


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Which games ??



They have released many games, all mediocre at best. 

The most (in)famous one was Slaughtering Grounds.

See Jim Sterling's review of it (he got sued by Digital Homicide for this video, case is still going on):



Whole coverage of subsequent events here:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Game is crap, its DLCs are crap. Avoid.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Dunno about you but I enjoy the game and have played the shiz out of it. MP is very fun and still active after so many years. Story dlc are very good. Have more than 200 hours in the game and I still play it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dunno about you but I enjoy the game and have played the shiz out of it. MP is very fun and still active after so many years. Story dlc are very good. Have more than 200 hours in the game and I still play it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I meant DA2 not DAI. 
If you also meant DA2 then well......I played DA2 after DAO and it was a huge disappointment as compared to first game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I meant DA2 not DAI.
> If you also meant DA2 then well......I played DA2 after DAO and it was a huge disappointment as compared to first game.


Lol, I mean mass effect 3  

Both of us trolled now  

Yes Da2 is shiz. DAO best, DAI somewhat okay.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol, I mean mass effect 3
> 
> Both of us trolled now
> 
> ...


LOL. Truly trolled with ourselves.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2016)

Fallout 4 for $24.05 using code VIP3 in GMG. Credits to [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] for sharing this.


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Fallout 4 for $24.05 using code VIP3 in GMG. Credits to  @Bhargav  for sharing this.




Better to wait for the GOTY/Ultimate Edition and get all DLCs at one go.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 18, 2016)

Skud said:


> Better to wait for the GOTY/Ultimate Edition and get all DLCs at one go.


All the dlc is donkey crap compared to previous FO titles.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All the dlc is donkey crap compared to previous FO titles.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No idea mate!


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 18, 2016)

007 said:


> Fallout 4 for $24.05 using code VIP3 in GMG. Credits to [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] for sharing this.



Is it working on Indian GMG?


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Is it working on Indian GMG?


Nope. The price was not discounted in Indian GMG to 60%off. BTW, the coupon is only 3% discount actually.

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2016)

If you really want to buy from GMG, make a different ID, use a UK VPN, and get it from GMG's UK site. Most of the time they are the cheapest among the GMG sites.

And the Indian prices/discounts of GMG are awful to say the least.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2016)

The Crew is free, dont know for how much time though.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 19, 2016)

Purcahsed Arkham Asylum, Arkham City and Arkham Origins from the WB publisher sale


----------



## ZTR (Sep 19, 2016)

Piyush said:


> The Crew is free, dont know for how much time though.


A month
From, 14th Sept

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Who is interested in the SeXtember Manga Bundle? 

PS: NSFW warning


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone interested in splitting Cryptic Mega Bundle - *www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/cryptic-mega-bundle
I have 7/14 already. Let me know. Out of 14 games in the bundle, 4 games have trading cards and you get those games as part of the split (7-7).

- - - Updated - - -

Humble Jumbo Bundle

*$1 for:*

RollerCoaster Tycoon 2: Triple Thrill Pack
Devil Daggers
Runestone Keeper
*BTA:*

Punch Club
Stronghold Crusader 2
Prison Architect
More games coming soon!
*
$9.99:*

Miscreated


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

Humble Bundle is crap again. Saw the games, there is not a single that I want. All have crappy graphics and are quite old games.
Nemesis Bundle was really good from Bundle Stars. Thank to  @007 for that.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Anyone interested in splitting Cryptic Mega Bundle - *www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/cryptic-mega-bundle
> I have 7/14 already. Let me know. Out of 14 games in the bundle, 4 games have trading cards and you get those games as part of the split (7-7).


Well I am sure you ain't gonna play those 7 poor games as well. Saw the games, finding hidden objects. Its like my childhood newspaper all over again. Hated those papers when my sister used to say, find this in the image, find 10 difference in these 2 images.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Well I am sure you ain't gonna play those 7 poor games as well. Saw the games, finding hidden objects.


Actually these days I find myself only playing such casual games and they are very good TBH. Plus you also get to learn the names of lots of items that we normally don't come across or use. Well, I'm not sure about others but I did learn quite a lot. A mix of puzzles, short story, incredible art and hidden objects of course. Artifex Mundi has become one of my favorite devs because of these HOGs.

This doesn't look bad right. Screenie from Frankenstein Master of Death.

*i.imgur.com/obfoaDB.jpg


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 21, 2016)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]

to each his own


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Actually these days I find myself only playing such casual games and they are very good TBH. Plus you also get to learn the names of lots of items that we normally don't come across or use. Well, I'm not sure about others but I did learn quite a lot. A mix of puzzles, short story, incredible art and hidden objects of course. Artifex Mundi has become one of my favorite devs because of these HOGs



I never said that the games are bad. I just don't like this particular genre. First my sister and then my room mate in college used to play some FB game. Crime or something, he always used to ask, hey whats that, please find in this image. That irritated the hell out of me. 
Once he asked me whats a "Cane" ? 
I replied "Go read 50 shades of Grey".


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

gameranand said:


> First my sister and then my room mate in college used to play some FB game.


That would be Criminal Case


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2016)

007 said:


> That would be Criminal Case


Yes that one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 21, 2016)

Piyush said:


> The Crew is free, dont know for how much time though.



Anyone except ZTR playing it?


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 21, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Anyone except ZTR playing it?



played and bit and seemed nice although the handling of car was crude but this is very early part of the game...like just intro so after customisation, the exp might improve tremendously later on but not sure.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 21, 2016)

Tried the crew, horrible physics and handling

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2016)

awwww man. i thought i will try this. guess i can download shows now


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> awwww man. i thought i will try this. guess i can download shows now



don't give up without trying bro.

if anyone is in Mumbai and wants the game, I already have downloaded it so can grab a pen drive or something and grab from me.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2016)

wow.
sadly i am in bangalore. I read reviews on Steam, they said its not for racing lovers its just fun to play with friends. 
The only racing game i have played is NFS, so i am pretty much used to NFS's handling..

Does anyone know from where to get NFSMW2005 so that i can play online? Anyone else willing to play that game?


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.



Awesome find bro.....last year got Bioshock Infinite thanks to you 



TheSloth said:


> wow.
> sadly i am in bangalore. I read reviews on Steam, they said its not for racing lovers its just fun to play with friends.
> The only racing game i have played is NFS, so i am pretty much used to NFS's handling..
> 
> Does anyone know from where to get NFSMW2005 so that i can play online? Anyone else willing to play that game?



I loved NSF Hot Pursuit 2010. Have played huge amount of hours on that one and loved it and one of my most fav games. Never played NFSMW 2005.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2016)

The only racing games I like to play are rally games such as the Dirt series.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.



It will be ₹88 to ₹105 for Indians Last time(2015) they charge me ₹105 for Bioshock Infinite where other countries only needed to pay $1 

Voted when will I receive the games from GMG. Anyone who voted received a confirmation mail or something??


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 22, 2016)

alienempire said:


> It will be ₹88 to ₹105 for Indians Last time(2015) they charge me ₹105 for Bioshock Infinite where other countries only needed to pay $1



Yea, but I got that amount back thanks to [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> Yea, but I got that amount back thanks to [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]



I got only ₹104 instead of ₹105 as GMG credits


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 22, 2016)

alienempire said:


> I got only ₹104 instead of ₹105 as GMG credits



Hahahahah....exactly. Rs 1 for Bioshock Infinite not worth it?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 22, 2016)

how does this work?? will I get any game i want or the only the one they are giving?
 they said we can claim copies of SpecOps andSid Meier's Pirates. and  also one pack from GMG. 
Anyone paying?? if yes then how?? i dont have credit cards or internatinal activated debit card


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.


Well $hite. Already own both.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.


I just voted for games that I have never played for cheap games. I think polls for games is a bad idea. Who would play all those games across all the platforms. They have you voting for the best platform as if everyone would have access to all gaming platforms. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2016)

baccilus said:


> I just voted for games that I have never played for cheap games. I think polls for games is a bad idea. Who would play all those games across all the platforms. They have you voting for the best platform as if everyone would have access to all gaming platforms.


Well, think of it like the People's Choice Awards and not The Oscars.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Well, think of it like the People's Choice Awards and not The Oscars.


People choice award at least includes people who have watched the movie. Comparing games if you haven't played even one out of 5 renders your vote meaningless. This is just too flawed a way to rate games. For most people choosing games in this poll would be exactly like throwing dice.


----------



## 007 (Sep 23, 2016)

baccilus said:


> People choice award at least includes people who have watched the movie.


Not really, right? People are not jury that they will evaluate all the contenders and then vote properly. We can't ensure that all are valid votes. Votes will be biased on their personal preferences, what they have played, blind loyalty to a franchise they like and the list goes on and on. Of course there will be some valid votes as well.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 23, 2016)

That's why you often see peoples choice and critics choice the complete opposite

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Sep 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Not really, right? People are not jury that they will evaluate all the contenders and then vote properly. We can't ensure that all are valid votes. Votes will be biased on their personal preferences, what they have played, blind loyalty to a franchise they like and the list goes on and on. Of course there will be some valid votes as well.


I think in cases like these it is much better to have people simply score the game and write NA in front of games they haven't played. The current system on ranking games rather than rating them is simply flawed. It is wrong statistics.


----------



## lordirecto (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys, I just discovered this space simulation game called Star Citizen. It is free to register. But you will get a bonus of 5,000 UEC(in-game credits) ONLY if you sign up with a referral link. I made the mistake of signing up without a referral link. So I am telling about it upfront. Please follow this link to sign up.

It is a game that is in development, but it has just 3 unique modes to play for now. I think this is a game that is worth trying out no matter what games you prefer, just to get an understanding about the realism of the game. Do try it out at the earliest guys!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

So, if you register, you get to play the alpha build or something?


----------



## lordirecto (Sep 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> So, if you register, you get to play the alpha build or something?



Yes. You can download the alpha build and start playing immediately.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

But how large is the download? Cloud Imperium games claimed that upon release the game is expected to be 100+ GB

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordirecto (Sep 23, 2016)

It is about 12GB of download. And once it starts getting updates frequently, it will increase in size over time. My installation is about 20GB now. I do not think it will be 100+ GB anytime soon. So it will be wise to download it now and incrementally update it over time than wait and struggle with a huge download.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

BRB, purchasing another hard drive.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 23, 2016)

100GB what? What does that game have again?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 100GB what? What does that game have again?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



FPS,space fights etc


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 100GB what? What does that game have again?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Basically everything. Space sim, multiplayer, trading, and FPS, exploration.
You name it, they most probably have it in one form or another. Its a very ambitious game, I am wondering how it come come at the end. But for now as per the Alpha releases and such, game looks promising enough that I have high hopes from it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.



how to claim


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.



Sad already got both games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 23, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Basically everything. Space sim, multiplayer, trading, and FPS, exploration.
> You name it, they most probably have it in one form or another. Its a very ambitious game, I am wondering how it come come at the end. But for now as per the Alpha releases and such, game looks promising enough that I have high hopes from it.


Everyone had high hopes with no man's sky too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Everyone had high hopes with no man's sky too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I didn't. Never really liked that game TBH.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Everyone had high hopes with no man's sky too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



It's good only.....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2016)

Well NMS didn't had as much resources as as SC does. It basically does have million of resources at its hand so its not really lame to expect something from it. If you ask me, game in its current state, looks ans plays fantastic and I would take the game right now if it releases in its current state. As the game is modular in design so you can see many part of the game has been already completed and are very promising. I just hope that they release the game ASAP and don't add too much to it as it might actually break the game.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2016)

Save 80% on Batman: Arkham Knight - Buy and download on GamersGat

10.20$ as of now


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2016)

New set of games added to GOG Connect today. Claim your eligible games for FREE! 
Note that the traffic between GOG and Steam will become heavily overloaded now. So be patient if GOG doesn't detect your eligible games immediately. For me, it took 3 attempts to claim my games today partially in each attempt.


AI War: Fleet Command
Anno 1404: Gold Edition
Cossacks Anthology
Hotline Miami
The Last Federation
Olliolli
Shadow Warrior (2013)
Teslagrad
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing: Final Cut
The Masterplan
Two Worlds Epic Edition
X: Gold
Ziggurat
Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition
Dex
Hot Tin Roof: The Cat That Wore a Fedora
X: Rebirth
Note that if you claim Van Helsing: Final Cut, you will also get the other 3 original games of Van Helsing for FREE! The same is not applicable on Steam i.e. purchasing Steam version of final cut doesn't give you the original 3 versions for free on Steam. Best decision by me purchasing the Tier 3 Nemesis Bundle.

*i.imgur.com/H4ibuRf.jpg


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 26, 2016)

007 said:


> New set of games added to GOG Connect today. Claim your eligible games for FREE!
> Note that the traffic between GOG and Steam will become heavily overloaded now. So be patient if GOG doesn't detect your eligible games immediately. For me, it took 3 attempts to claim my games today partially in each attempt.
> 
> 
> ...



don't think I have any


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

Why dont they give discount on Diablo 3?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Why dont they give discount on Diablo 3?



Because Activision-Blizzard, that's why.


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Why dont they give discount on Diablo 3?


It goes on sale quite frequently at 50% off. I helped track D3 deals for [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] and even purchased it for him at approx. ₹1550 from Amazon Germany digital sales for both D3+RoS. Add me on Steam and I will buzz you when there is a sale again.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 26, 2016)

007 said:


> It goes on sale quite frequently at 50% off. I helped track D3 deals for [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] and even purchased it for him at approx. ₹1550 from Amazon Germany digital sales for both D3+RoS. Add me on Steam and I will buzz you when there is a sale again.


 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] yea bro...thank you for helping me out in buying it for a good discount.
 [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] is the one of the most helping and aweosme person you will find for games or anything for that matter....he will help you out without asking for anything in return


----------



## true_lies (Sep 26, 2016)

Count me in as well for any good D3 deals.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 27, 2016)

007 said:


> New set of games added to GOG Connect today. Claim your eligible games for FREE!
> Note that the traffic between GOG and Steam will become heavily overloaded now. So be patient if GOG doesn't detect your eligible games immediately. For me, it took 3 attempts to claim my games today partially in each attempt.
> 
> 
> ...


You the man! Thanks!

I already have shadow warrior, Dex, teslagrad and van Helsing on steam so got those.

Any idea if the rest of the titles are running any steam deals currently? I couldn't find any in isthereanydeal...

I specifically want to grab masterplan and baldurs gate. (And ziggurat if it is any good)

Update: got masterplan from the nemesis bundle. Still missing deals on baldurs gate and ziggurat though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2016)

diablo 3 will be on sale during Halloween or black friday/monday.
for 20$ you should get the full game. so about 1400 rs.


----------



## lordirecto (Sep 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Everyone had high hopes with no man's sky too.



Every game has it's own promises. No reason for SC to fail just because you got disappointed with NMS. If you see SC as a worthy RoI, be my guest.



gameranand said:


> I just hope that they release the game ASAP and don't add too much to it as it might actually break the game.



The underlying technology needs to be in place before they can build on top and release the game. Patches 2.7 will be released in Citizencom and 3.0 will be out by December, as per official announcement.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2016)

PAYDAY 2: Housewarming Party DLC FREE! (party hat)

EDIT: More keys are added every hour


----------



## baccilus (Sep 27, 2016)

People interested in Star Citizen have got to read this:
Inside the Troubled Development of Star Citizen | Kotaku U


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 27, 2016)

007 said:


> PAYDAY 2: Housewarming Party DLC FREE! (party hat)



thanks for the share bro, going to grab one


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2016)

baccilus said:


> People interested in Star Citizen have got to read this:
> Inside the Troubled Development of Star Citizen | Kotaku U


Read about it when it published. Not troubled after reading it. In fact I am confident that game will launch.


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Second week games added to BTA tier!

Humble Jumbo Bundle 7

*$1 for:*

RollerCoaster Tycoon 2: Triple Thrill Pack
Devil Daggers
Runestone Keeper
*BTA:*

Punch Club
Stronghold Crusader 2
Prison Architect
[STRIKE]More games coming soon![/STRIKE] Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders, Elegy for a Dead World, Road to Balhalla
*
$9.99:*

Miscreated


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 28, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Read about it when it published. Not troubled after reading it. In fact I am confident that game will launch.



Do you want to try this game? I can share my credentials. You will need to download 30 GB though


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Selling a copy of Overwatch Origins Edition key for 2.9k. PM me if you or any of your friends want it. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Do you want to try this game? I can share my credentials. You will need to download 30 GB though


Thanks for the offer. I really appreciate that, but no. For now I don't want to try this game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2016)

[FREE] Anno 2070 on Uplay

This code is Anno 2070 for Uplay with unlimited uses.
I have no idea about expiry date, so just activate it ASAP!
Let try it out and tell us if it still working or not! 

*JCQ8-LBQC-GA9A-JUUB
*
Activate it on Uplay, Enjoy!


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [FREE] Anno 2070 on Uplay
> 
> This code is Anno 2070 for Uplay with unlimited uses.
> I have no idea about expiry date, so just activate it ASAP!
> ...



thanks a ton, super amazing share!!! worked for me 
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [FREE] Anno 2070 on Uplay
> 
> This code is Anno 2070 for Uplay with unlimited uses.
> I have no idea about expiry date, so just activate it ASAP!
> ...



Thanks for the key


----------



## 007 (Oct 3, 2016)

Worked for me, thanks [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]


----------



## rock_69 (Oct 3, 2016)

Recieved xcom 2 @₹99 from Fk


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 3, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> Recieved xcom 2 @₹99 from Fk



not sharing the deal on digit?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 3, 2016)

Currently 699 on fk


----------



## rock_69 (Oct 3, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> not sharing the deal on digit?



It immediately went oos man :/


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 3, 2016)

rock_69 said:


> It immediately went oos man :/



congratz on the purchase bro


----------



## rock_69 (Oct 3, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> congratz on the purchase bro



Ty


----------



## 007 (Oct 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [FREE] Anno 2070 on Uplay
> 
> This code is Anno 2070 for Uplay with unlimited uses.
> I have no idea about expiry date, so just activate it ASAP!
> ...


Turns out that we cannot play the game using this key as the second level of DRM will not allow you to create a game account. So it is practically useless. I have not verified myself. Got the info from reddit.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Turns out that we cannot play the game using this key as the second level of DRM will not allow you to create a game account. So it is practically useless. I have not verified myself. Got the info from reddit.


Game key is not working anymore either.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [FREE] Anno 2070 on Uplay
> 
> This code is Anno 2070 for Uplay with unlimited uses.
> I have no idea about expiry date, so just activate it ASAP!
> ...



damn not working


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope , says it's already tagged to another account

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2016)

007 said:


> Golden Joystick Awards - Pay $1 for Spec Ops: The Line, Sid Meier's Pirates and a GMG Mystery Pack.



Got the code but it doesn't work in India.GMG showing game is not available in your region. Seems they're a bunch of liars anyway to cancel my votes


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Got the code but it doesn't work in India.GMG showing game is not available in your region. Seems they're a bunch of liars anyway to cancel my votes



How to get code? I didn't get any emails.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 4, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> How to get code? I didn't get any emails.



Golden Joystick Awards: Claim Green Man Gaming PC game


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

Digital Homicide did Digital Suicide - Digital Homicide Closes Down After Dropping Frivolous Lawsuit | One Angry Game

This is the end of Digital Homicide.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2016)

Good Riddance.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 5, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Got the code but it doesn't work in India.GMG showing game is not available in your region. Seems they're a bunch of liars anyway to cancel my votes



Update : Contacted GMG support and got this reply 

*i.imgur.com/mOrD1Dy.jpg


----------



## true_lies (Oct 5, 2016)

Ubi 30 game for october has 2435 written, quick search of some forums points to Beyond Good & Evil


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 5, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Ubi 30 game for october has 2435 written, quick search of some forums points to Beyond Good & Evil



bro....you made my day!!!

been wanting this game in digital formal for a long time, already have cd for it. i hope what you said comes true


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 5, 2016)

Humble Company of Heroes 10th Anniversary Bundle (pay what you want and help charity

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Oct 6, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> bro....you made my day!!!
> 
> been wanting this game in digital formal for a long time, already have cd for it. i hope what you said comes true



Confirmed, check Uplay


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 6, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Confirmed, check Uplay



Woohoo!!!

Out of all the games that I wanted (Assassins Creed 1, POP:SOT, Far Cry 1, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow, Beyond Good & Evil), 2 have already been given.

Hope to get at least AC 1 or FC 1 before the end.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope they give forgotten sands. But seeing how they are picking a single from each franchise  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I hope they give forgotten sands. But seeing how they are picking a single from each franchise
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



that's exactly why I still have high hopes of getting AC1 and FC1


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2016)

> Beyond Good and Evil is one of Ubisoft’s most widely acclaimed games of all time, and the PC version can soon be yours for free. As part of Ubisoft’s continuing 30th anniversary celebration, the sci-fi classic helmed by Rayman creator Michel Ancel will be available for free via the Ubisoft Club for 30 days, beginning October 12.



Grab Beyond Good and Evil for free on PC starting October 12 - UbiBlog - Ubisoft


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 7, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> that's exactly why I still have high hopes of getting AC1 and FC1


We will get two more games, and seeing how those two are major ubi genres. We can expect at least one of the them. Other possibilities include rainbow six or ghost recon but I hope we get ac1. Already have fc1 on steam, it's so cheap there as opposed to ac1 which still doesn't get very deep discount.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We will get two more games, and seeing how those two are major ubi genres. We can expect at least one of the them. Other possibilities include rainbow six or ghost recon but I hope we get ac1. Already have fc1 on steam, it's so cheap there as opposed to ac1 which still doesn't get very deep discount.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yea, same thoughts  Fingers crossed


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dungeon keeper on the house

Origi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dungeon keeper on the house
> 
> Origi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



thanks for the share bro  grabbed it
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 10, 2016)

Did anybody see the prices of Windows 10 on reapershop? 999 for windows 10 pro! How is it possible?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 10, 2016)

Wrath of Anna Steam keys got it from a giveaway group 

CY6JP-TMBAT-JL06T	
JMYE9-BQT5H-MZJF4	
...
*{Mod Edit: lot more such keys removed}*


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Wrath of Anna Steam keys got it from a giveaway group
> 
> CY6JP-TMBAT-JL06T
> JMYE9-BQT5H-MZJF4
> ...



seems all are aleady taken  thanks for sharing though


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Did anybody see the prices of Windows 10 on reapershop? 999 for windows 10 pro! How is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



It has already been said it's a grey market.

Emergence of the online ‘grey market’ around video games in India | The Review Is I



Spoiler



*s19.postimg.org/lalxjjnmr/Capture.png


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2016)

Removed lots of keys listed here. 
All were taken already and attempts to activate all of them on steam, was leading to people's accounts getting locked due to too many activation attempts.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 10, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Did anybody see the prices of Windows 10 on reapershop? 999 for windows 10 pro! How is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Those were MSDN keys

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 10, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Those were MSDN keys
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Could you explain what it means for me as a user? Should I not buy them?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Could you explain what it means for me as a user? Should I not buy them?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Those are keys given to developers who subscribed to MSDN. Selling those keys are against the EULA. If Microsoft finds out that the keys are being sold, MS can invalidate those keys. Those keys are as good as pirated copies.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Those are keys given to developers who subscribed to MSDN. Selling those keys are against the EULA. If Microsoft finds out that the keys are being sold, MS can invalidate those keys. Those keys are as good as pirated copies.


Okay. thank you. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 12, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Wrath of Anna Steam keys got it from a giveaway group
> 
> CY6JP-TMBAT-JL06T
> JMYE9-BQT5H-MZJF4
> ...


Is this like 'big brother' Anna?

So wrath of big brother?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2016)

Weekend deal on Steam.
Witcher 3 for ₹536
Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹799

Any lover of RPGs or  Witcher series interested can buy the same from me for ₹440 and ₹660 respectively. Add me on Steam if interested - Steam Community :: d ι a в l

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Weekend deal on Steam.
> Witcher 3 for ₹536
> Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹799
> 
> ...



Is this lowest ever for Goty?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Weekend deal on Steam.
> Witcher 3 for ₹536
> Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹799
> 
> ...



Is there any upgrade present for goty?

like bast game + upgrade = goty


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Is there any upgrade present for goty?
> 
> like bast game + upgrade = goty



goty includes all dlc released till date.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> Is this lowest ever for Goty?



yes..


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

Free card packs - 1 assured for choosing your champion and 1 for each match they win at Blizzcon!

Choose Your Champion - Esports - Hearthston


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Free card packs - 1 assured for choosing your champion and 1 for each match they win at Blizzcon!
> 
> Choose Your Champion - Esports - Hearthston



awesome share bro


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

Fallout 4 for ₹2149 at 50% off (lowest so far). I can do it for ₹1799 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a free copy of Tristoy if anyone needs it send me a pm on my Steam profile. Steam Community :: Vigneshs8


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 21, 2016)

If anyone needs Dragonball Xenoverse 2 can get it from here Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 [Steam CD Key] for PC - Buy now and downloa. It's 15% off and the price comes to around Rs.2,799/-. Dragonball and One piece games don't release in our steam store bcoz of Namcos stupid licensing problems.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Weekend deal on Steam.
> Witcher 3 for ₹536
> Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹799
> 
> ...



How are you able to get them for lower than steam price? 

BTW, there will be a Christmas sale too


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> I have a free copy of Tristoy if anyone needs it send me a pm on my Steam profile. Steam Community :: Vigneshs8



Sent


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Sent



Great. I'll send u the gift shortly.


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Great. I'll send u the gift shortly.


Thanks for the gift! I love indie platformers in general.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 21, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Is there any upgrade present for goty?
> 
> like bast game + upgrade = goty


Expansion pack is what you are looking for.

Base + expansion pass : goty

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 21, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How are you able to get them for lower than steam price?
> 
> BTW, there will be a Christmas sale too


I think someone is employing reapershop tricks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Oct 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Fallout 4 for ₹2149 at 50% off (lowest so far). I can do it for ₹1799 if anyone's interested.


How do get these discounts? Can you get one for Mad Max? It has been released on Linux  .


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 21, 2016)

Bought Witcher 3 GOTY from [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] for 660. 

Excited


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 21, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Bought Witcher 3 GOTY from [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] for 660.
> 
> Excited



Congo!!

Now prepare to download 56GB on 512KBps

xD


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2016)

baccilus said:


> How do get these discounts? Can you get one for Mad Max? It has been released on Linux  .



Sent you PM.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 22, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Congo!!
> 
> Now prepare to download 56GB on 512KBps
> 
> xD



Sadly 200KBps :sad_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 22, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Congo!!
> 
> Now prepare to download 56GB on 512KBps
> 
> xD


One of the reasons why the gog installer is better for this game

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> One of the reasons why the gog installer is better for this game
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Why is it better?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 23, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Why is it better?


You can download the base game as installer only once and keep it in dvd. Future patches are deployed as separate exe s. Plus the installer is broken down to smaller chunks.

Base game around 26gb
Patches 1gb
Expansions 5gb

(All rough numbers from my downloads of the game,  may have changed now)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 23, 2016)

Anybody got a star citizen referral?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 23, 2016)

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition for $1.33


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition for $1.33


Amazon US never ceases to impress me. Looted so much of good stuff so far  and now this comes when I have been waiting for Gamesplanet to throw another deal for $3-$4 (missed the last time).
This I call *DOTY*. (Deal of the Year) *Amaz*ing!


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 23, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition for $1.33



Really Nice find. As mentioned by 007 it is the deal of the year.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

Star Citizen free to play till 30th Oct


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 24, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Star Citizen free to play till 30th Oct



You mean their *150 million dollar Pre-alpha Tech demo* ?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

takemein said:


> You mean their *150 million dollar Pre-alpha Tech demo* ?



Yes. Sign in, use promo code and play for free till Oct 30 in its current state. If you like the game, you can buy it after that. Need a good net connection though for downloading it, from what i've read game is about ~ 25 GB


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2016)

Win a Steam key for Company of Heroes | PC Game

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Yes. Sign in, use promo code and play for free till Oct 30 in its current state. If you like the game, you can buy it after that. Need a good net connection though for downloading it, from what i've read game is about ~ 25 GB


24.6gb

No extra promo code needed

Game is now pre alpha 2.5 now

If anyone is interested to use my referral code please feel free to use during sign up: STAR-2CSN-BXDW


The referral system is where if you use my code you get 5k in game credits and I get nothing. But if you do purchase the game down the line I think I will get some prestige on my profile lol (Just wanted to inform you so that you don't feel cheated later on  )

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 25, 2016)

GTA V on Steam for only Rs. 1762/-. Enjoy.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2016)

neeraj.juneja9 said:


> GTA V on Steam for only Rs. 1762/-. Enjoy.



Yes. I 'just' might buy it THIS time, since my RX 480 is on the way.

BUT, why is first page of the game review is filled with negative reviews due to bad customer care of Rockstar?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yes. I 'just' might buy it THIS time, since my RX 480 is on the way.
> 
> BUT, why is first page of the game review is filled with negative reviews due to bad customer care of Rockstar?



Well, that giant turd called Rockstar Games Social Club is the doorkeeper. That will piss off anyone.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Well, that giant turd called Rockstar Games Social Club is the doorkeeper. That will piss off anyone.


Elaborate please!!


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Elaborate please!!



He means that you will have to sign in Everytime into your Rockstar Social club account to play the game. It's not a direct play. Similar to Ubisoft's Uplay service.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 25, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> He means that you will have to sign in Everytime into your Rockstar Social club account to play the game. It's not a direct play. Similar to Ubisoft's Uplay service.


GTA 4 had the same problem. I still have the GTA 4 DVD but I could never complete that since the DVD stopped working. I remember I had to login Games for Windows as well as Rockstar Social club in order to play.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2016)

Same applies to max p 3 too doesn't it? I still have it lying in my lib, haven't tried yet

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Same applies to max p 3 too doesn't it? I still have it lying in my lib, haven't tried yet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have both MP3 (steam) and GTAV(RGSC) both work flawlessly

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> I have both MP3 (steam) and GTAV(RGSC) both work flawlessly
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Not about working flawlessly but logging into rgsc everytime you want to play.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not about working flawlessly but logging into rgsc everytime you want to play.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah that's an exception 

Downloading updates for GTAV using social club is very painful though. Steam >>> RGSC

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Oct 25, 2016)

I wonder why these clients can't auto-login

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

yeah same here. I bought FC3 from steam sale, so whenever I click on FC3 play button, Uplay opens ask me to sign in every ******* time. I have cliked checkedf Remember me eveywhere in UPlay. it is annoying. I thought only I was the one facing this issue.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2016)

Uplay works fine for me. I mean auto-login.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 26, 2016)

Uplay is good. RGSC is really crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 26, 2016)

Batman Telltale series first episode is free.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Elaborate please!!



Because sometimes it becomes a task to login into Social Club. Its like a sibling notorious brother of uplay.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 26, 2016)

Dang star citizen is beautiful. Got it downloaded today and tried a few dog fights. 

Try it for free till 31st Oct and if you do like it and plan to buy it, I noticed that the GBP price is ₹1k lower than USD price. So you get a hidden discount.

Also there is a possibility of an additional discount code once free fly is over on 31st Oct. Let's wait and watch.

Some figures:
Star Citizen + Squadron 42 package (I.e. full game): $60 usd but £29 only

(Try to get the package with mustang alpha as that ship is costlier than the aurora)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 26, 2016)

Login to GTA online before October 31st to receive GTA$250,000 in game money. ($200k is ₹195 on Steam if needs to be purchased)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 27, 2016)

007 said:


> Login to GTA online before October 31st to receive GTA$250,000 in game money. ($200k is ₹195 on Steam if needs to be purchased)


Can I login without actually owning any gta?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 27, 2016)

007 said:


> Login to GTA online before October 31st to receive GTA$250,000 in game money. ($200k is ₹195 on Steam if needs to be purchased)



Thats a nice info. Thanks

BTW Free Borderlands 2 + Borderlands Prequel by Microsoft. 
All can own but ot can be played only on XBOX One. If you cant find it quote me here so that I can give you the link. 

Enjoy.  

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Can I login without actually owning any gta?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



How??  You cant login into "GTA Online"  without actually owning it. You may login into RSC but thata not what was asked, right?


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

GTA V on Steam sale for ₹1762 (40% discount). If you need a copy for *₹1475*, add/ping me on Steam.


----------



## anky (Oct 27, 2016)

007 said:


> GTA V on Steam sale for ₹1762 (40% discount). If you need a copy for *₹1475*, add/ping me on Steam.


i want to buy it from you..is the mutiplayer and online play still good?


i am going out of town tommorow and even if i buy it i wont be able to download all of it and login inot gta online.is there any other way if i buy the game now and get this deal too


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 27, 2016)

007 said:


> GTA V on Steam sale for ₹1762 (40% discount). If you need a copy for *₹1475*, add/ping me on Steam.


Senpai, please tell me your secret..(I'm talking about how you're able to sell it for less)

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 27, 2016)

Halloween sale starts Tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Halloween sale starts Tomorrow.


Source bro?

*EDIT:* Found it. Its the russians who leak the dates all the time. 

*i.imgur.com/gjQZIRs.png


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 27, 2016)

You got it. Great.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just Dance 2017 on Stea Just dance released for PC. Co developed by Ubisoft Pune. Wow saw that for the first time. Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

> 2- Download the free Just Dance controller App (on iOS or Android) that turns your smartphone into a controller that scores your moves.


Free drop tests incoming..


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 28, 2016)

007 said:


> GTA V on Steam sale for ₹1762 (40% discount). If you need a copy for *₹1475*, add/ping me on Steam.



Wow..  But how???

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> GTA V on Steam sale for ₹1762 (40% discount). If you need a copy for *₹1475*, add/ping me on Steam.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dang star citizen is beautiful. Got it downloaded today and tried a few dog fights.
> 
> Try it for free till 31st Oct and if you do like it and plan to buy it, I noticed that the GBP price is ₹1k lower than USD price. So you get a hidden discount.
> 
> ...



Cant find this on steam.


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2016)

Steam Halloween Sale 2016  

Check with me for extra discount on top of Steam sale prices for your favorite titles!


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Steam Halloween Sale 2016
> 
> Check with me for extra discount on top of Steam sale prices for your favorite titles!



awesome bro, will be pinging you to buy titles


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> awesome bro, will be pinging you to buy titles


Sure, hit me up on Steam.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Steam Halloween Sale 2016
> 
> Check with me for extra discount on top of Steam sale prices for your favorite titles!



I have sent you the request, TheSloth. Pleeeeeaaase I want some horror titles if you can help me with some more discount ??


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2016)

007 said:


> Steam Halloween Sale 2016
> 
> Check with me for extra discount on top of Steam sale prices for your favorite titles!


Reminder. Halloween sale ends in 12 hours!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 1, 2016)

007 said:


> Reminder. Halloween sale ends in 12 hours!


I think I am done for this trailer. Main movie is in December.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah me too. Bought only 2 games this sale.


----------



## 007 (Nov 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Yeah me too. Bought only 2 games this sale.


What all?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2016)

Lords of the Fallen GOTY edition
Vanishing of Ethan Carter


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Yeah me too. Bought only 2 games this sale.


I actually got quite few games  courtesy to 007...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Nov 1, 2016)

I got Mad Max (for playing on linux) and GTA 5, thanks to 007


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2016)

Bought 2 games via Haloween Sale &  10 games before the sale.
I just started buying via steam from 26th, Oct onwards.
Total amounts to 4k including all 12 games.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 1, 2016)

Was a good sale. Got some good titles. Can't wait for the winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 1, 2016)

Cooler Master Giving away Mafia 3 Keyes on their Twitter page. Posting each key every 2-3 hours. To whoever redeems first. Total 18 keys to be doled out.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

Massive Uprising Giveaway by GTribe

Link: The Massive Uprising Giveaway | Powered by GTrib

1st Prize - AMD Gaming PC powered by RX480.
2nd Prize - 10 Battlefield 1 PC keys
3rd Prize - 10 Logitech Prodigy Gaming Gear

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Massive Uprising Giveaway by GTribe
> 
> Link: The Massive Uprising Giveaway | Powered by GTrib
> 
> ...


Giveaway is closed,Thanks btw.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 2, 2016)

Day of the Devs Bundle 2016 on Stea
 Superb deal. Maybe a price glitch. Buy it fast guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Day of the Devs Bundle 2016 on Stea
> Superb deal. Maybe a price glitch. Buy it fast guys.


Thanks. Was just about to post this. 

*EDIT:* It may not be a price glitch because I think they are trying to match the Humble Day of the Devs 2016 bundle. But by doing so, they could be potentially violating sale agreements with Humble at this point. So for that reason, there is a chance that this steam bundle could be taken offline soon. (like how few bundles were taken offline during the Steam Halloween sales) 

Humble will lose business on this bundle easily. Take my example:

1. I for one skipped the HB because I had few of the tier 1 games already.
2. You need to pay $9 in HB to get all the games whereas for $4 (for Indians) you can get everything from Steam.
3. If you own games from the Steam bundle, you pay less. For $2-ish I got the rest of the games.
4. US and other folks will probably buy the $1 tier from HB, activate the 3 games and get a considerable discount on Steam for the rest of the games than paying the whole $8 ($9 - $1).


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 2, 2016)

[MENTION=323516]Vigneshs87[/MENTION]  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] thanks for posting the deal...i had Grim fantango in my wish so all the more reason to get this bundle apart from the price.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Day of the Devs Bundle 2016 on Stea
> Superb deal. Maybe a price glitch. Buy it fast guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Bought the bundle.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 2, 2016)

[Bundle Stars] Indie Legends 5 Bundle: pay €3,79 for Never Alone Arctic Collection; 12 is Better Than 6; Grey Goo Definitive Edition; From the Depths; Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball; CastleStorm; Memoria; Papo & Yo + 10% off voucher for next purchase at Bundle Stars


----------



## ZTR (Nov 2, 2016)

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon Free on PC Courtesy of Ubisoft &ndash; Geek Snac

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon is next free game under ubi30 promotion

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 2, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon Free on PC Courtesy of Ubisoft – Geek Snac
> 
> Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon is next free game under ubi30 promotion
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



super, thanks for the share bro....good to know beforehand what game will be given although I was expecting something else
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [Bundle Stars] Indie Legends 5 Bundle: pay €3,79 for Never Alone Arctic Collection; 12 is Better Than 6; Grey Goo Definitive Edition; From the Depths; Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball; CastleStorm; Memoria; Papo & Yo + 10% off voucher for next purchase at Bundle Stars



This is actually a good bundle. Thanks. I have Grey Goo in my wishlist, will buy for that game.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 3, 2016)

Save 74% on To the Moon 5-Year Anniversary Bundle on Stea  good deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

Fortunate for me, I already own both the games. So buying the bundle for DLCs makes no sense to me.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 3, 2016)

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon free on Ubi 30 for the month of November


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2016)

GOG.com gog sale ongoing, free games up for grabs

Little big adventure 2 is free and other free games based on your xp gained:

Expeditions conquistador
Dex
Victor Vran

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 4, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> GOG.com gog sale ongoing, free games up for grabs
> 
> Little big adventure 2 is free and other free games based on your xp gained:
> 
> ...



awesome share aniket 
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2016)

Not exactly a PC game deal, but a chance to play the beta version of a new e-sports: Steep.
It's by Ubisoft. UPlay, I know.. but the game looks good.

Game homepag: Everything you need to know about Steep
Register here: Register to participate in Steep Beta Phases

Edit: Youtube video for the game:


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2016)

I might sub to the Humble Monthly for the first time this month because they have revealed Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen as the first one for December. For $10.80 (using 10% coupon for new user) I'd say this is a great start for the December bundle and well worth it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Save 50% on Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide on Stea

Warhammer: End Times Vermintide is free to play this weekend until 10.30 pacific standard time

It is also available for Rs.364 until November 7th.
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 5, 2016)

007 said:


> I might sub to the Humble Monthly for the first time this month because they have revealed Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen as the first one for December. For $10.80 (using 10% coupon for new user) I'd say this is a great start for the December bundle and well worth it.



Even I was thinking the same thing. Looks good.


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Even I was thinking the same thing. Looks good.


Yeah and it is Capcom. So it may not go past the 40% discount on Steam sales for quite sometime or probably NEVER.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Yeah and it is Capcom. So it may not go past the 40% discount on Steam sales for quite sometime or probably NEVER.


So you sub for a month and then unsub? Any penalties?

Also if anyone has a spare 10% off coupon, could you please share.

I am going to make a separate humble account only for this considering if I unsub, I won't get to use a coupon again 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So you sub for a month and then unsub? Any penalties?


Yes, I will sub for a month and then unsub once the whole Dec bundle is issued. There are no penalties of any kind. You need to unsubscribe before one week of the next month's bundle unlock date.
*Example:* Today is Nov 7th. If you sub today, you will be charged $12 imdtly and early access game is granted to you. Assuming the bundle unlock date is 1st of every month (for example), you will not be charged $12 again on Nov 24th (since you already paid for it). You get the rest of the monthly bundle on December 1. You need to unsub before December 25th to avoid the recurring payment for the January bundle.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Yes, I will sub for a month and then unsub once the whole Dec bundle is issued. There are no penalties of any kind. You need to unsubscribe before one week of the next month's bundle unlock date.
> *Example:* Today is Nov 7th. If you sub today, you will be charged $12 imdtly and early access game is granted to you. Assuming the bundle unlock date is 1st of every month (for example), you will not be charged $12 again on Nov 24th (since you already paid for it). You get the rest of the monthly bundle on December 1. You need to unsub before December 25th to avoid the recurring payment for the January bundle.



What will happen to the early unlock of January If I unsubscribe the monthly bundle on December 12th to avoid charging will they revoke the early unlock of january??


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> What will happen to the early unlock of January If I unsubscribe the monthly bundle on December 12th to avoid charging will they revoke the early unlock of january??


To make the logic simple - you don't get anything unless you pay. 

1. For first-timers, they charge imdtly when you attempt to subscribe (and release the early unlock game to you). For subsequent monthly bundles, they will keep charging you one week before the next new bundle goes live.
2. For old-timers, as usual, you will be charged one week before the next new bundle goes live (or) they give you an option to pay early (before the auto-charge happens) and release you the next bundle's early unlock game immediately.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 7, 2016)

New games added to GOG connect

*i.imgur.com/MuwqEFn.jpg​


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2016)

^ Thanks  only 5 games looted today.


Broken Sword 2: Remastered
Risk of Rain
Vangers
The Witcher Adventure Game
Metro 2033 Redux


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> New games added to GOG connect
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MuwqEFn.jpg​



Only Huniepop got added for me 
I have metro redux bundle in steam but Connect didn't detect 2033 redux.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2016)

Humble Unreal Engine Bundle (pay what you want and help charity

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2016)

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon FREE!

- - - Updated - - -

Diablo 3 Battle Chest launched for $30


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Humble Unreal Engine Bundle (pay what you want and help charity
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Humble Unreal Engine Bundle (pay what you want and help charity


Is the BTA worth it for ADR1FT and Mean Greens (I already own Vanishing of Ethan Carter)?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 10, 2016)

Dirt 3 complete edition free for a limited time on humble bundle 

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 10, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Dirt 3 complete edition free for a limited time on humble bundle
> 
> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



super awesome share bro 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Humble Unreal Engine Bundle (pay what you want and help charity
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



If anyone is buying this bundle and does not need Shadow Complex Remastered, I will buy that person any game worth Rs 70 on steam using my Steam Wallet balance which would be the price of the bundle on Humble Bundle.


----------



## snap (Nov 11, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Dirt 3 complete edition free for a limited time on humble bundle
> 
> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Thanks for the info!


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2016)

Gone Home (DRM-Free) FREE!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Dirt 3 complete edition free for a limited time on humble bundle
> 
> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


Only 7 hours left for this. Get this ASAP guys. Great rally and racing game in general.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2016)

I already have Dirt 3. Pretty good game.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I already have Dirt 3. Pretty good game.


I have the retail game but I hate putting in the DVD to play it. Got the Steam codes from Humble bundle.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2016)

If you have retail, you can try requesting steam key from their customer support if you have proof of purchase.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> If you have retail, you can try requesting steam key from their customer support if you have proof of purchase.


I have the DVD box. But already got the steam version from the humble bundle.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 12, 2016)

baccilus said:


> I have the retail game but I hate putting in the DVD to play it. Got the Steam codes from Humble bundle.


Lol 
If you didn't already know the gfwl key works in steam also giving you Dirt 3 Complete edition
I got my copy from a retail dvd only  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2016)

Racing Sims like Dirt 3 are so boring, its the same gameplay but different maps.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2016)

I am waiting for Steam Christmas deals...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Nov 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Lol
> If you didn't already know the gfwl key works in steam also giving you Dirt 3 Complete edition
> I got my copy from a retail dvd only
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


My Dirt 3 keys didn't work in steam. That's the first thing I use to do on buying a retail disk.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 12, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Racing Sims like Dirt 3 are so boring, its the same gameplay but different maps.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


And there is zero scope for an error. Even on really long courses.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2016)

baccilus said:


> My Dirt 3 keys didn't work in steam. That's the first thing I use to do on buying a retail disk.


Retail Disks are hard to find with good deals.
The gameplay in 1st Dirt game was monotonous.


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2016)

thanks, got dirt 3 just before it ends. not sure if will play though.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Racing Sims like Dirt 3 are so boring, its the same gameplay but different maps.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Dirt 3 isn't full sim
It's a semi sim and you can play it as arcade too by enabling assists
Dirt Rally is more sim now

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Botanicula 90% off on Humble. Only $0.99 The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2016)

Recommend the game, excellent soundtrack.. i already own it on android


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

Can anybody give me good deal on Gears Of War4 PC...
Its not on steam but in G2A its 3.6k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 13, 2016)

^ Avoid Win Store games for now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Can anybody give me good deal on Gears Of War4 PC...
> Its not on steam but in G2A its 3.6k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


It will come to steam soon, have patience. So did quantum break see...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It will come to steam soon, have patience. So did quantum break see...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Gears of war is a Microsoft game, it won't come. Quantum break was made by a 3rd party

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2016)

Either GOW4 will come to Steam or it will loose a very very large consumer base.


----------



## avanildutta (Nov 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Can anybody give me good deal on Gears Of War4 PC...
> Its not on steam but in G2A its 3.6k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Just got from reapershop for 2099/- cant wait any longer so bought today. Hope it helps.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2016)

Price will drop in windows store sooner or later. Wait if you have patience. They do drop a lot sometimes. Black Friday is near so is say wait and watch

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Just got from reapershop for 2099/- cant wait any longer so bought today. Hope it helps..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Do post back performance on your hardware.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 14, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Just got from reapershop for 2099/- cant wait any longer so bought today. Hope it helps..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Do post back whether you successfully downloaded on first try.


----------



## avanildutta (Nov 14, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Do post back whether you successfully downloaded on first try.


Sure will do yet to receive the code from them.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Sure will do yet to receive the code from them..


Did you receive the code? If yes, how soon? I'm curious to know how fast Mr.Bhol can keep up with non-Steam games especially a Windows store key in this case.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 15, 2016)

Is this reapershop legit?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 15, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Is this reapershop legit?


Seems like it. Have bought only 1 game (rise of the tomb raider) from there. Didn't face any problem.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Is this reapershop legit?


If you can define "legit" for a gaming business, you should be able to answer that easily.  

In my opinion, GamesTheShop is legit, Humble Bundle is legit, Bundle Stars is legit, Amazon.com digital services is legit, Gamestop is legit and the *huge* list of legit sites goes on..

Is reapershop a legit gaming business as one of the above? No chance in hell. Because he is not a official retailer or distributor for any publisher. He is just like you and me who has a front-end web and selling/trading games for real money. 

Is he trusted to do business with? Probably yes, based on user feedback so far. Legit? NO.

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 15, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Is this reapershop legit?


 [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] bought win 10 from them no problem so far.


----------



## avanildutta (Nov 15, 2016)

Sadly order got cancelled. As stated 2 ppl were in line for the game and only one available. So mine got cancelled and amount to be credited in a weeks time. And ya i trust reapershop bought plenty of games like ROTR,  JC3, OW, a handful of steam keys before inr got introduced. Have never let me down. Quick response and very specific & helpful ppl. I would recommend them to my friends for sure. This time got unlucky still no issue. 
Btw glad too it got cancelled, as one of my cousin too have me 2 keys 1 for GOW 2 xbox version which i already redeemed & 1 for GOW 4 which showed error during redeeming. Upon chats with cc i was told its USA version key. And only way to activate it was to use vpn and activate. Now i am noob with vpn thing. Still thinking how to do that.. 
So in short or maybe in brief thats my story with reapershop & GOW 4..  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Did you receive the code? If yes, how soon? I'm curious to know how fast Mr.Bhol can keep up with non-Steam games especially a Windows store key in this case.


 [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] so I was not wrong in being curious. I asked specifically because I kinda know how he does his business with steam games and low prices.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## BakBob (Nov 16, 2016)

How good is Arkham Knight now? Is it runnable on a GTX960?


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Off topic but I couldn't stop sharing this. #PCMasterRace


----------



## ZTR (Nov 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Off topic but I couldn't stop sharing this. #PCMasterRace


[YouTube]aDMsGl_XxTk[/YouTube]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

BakBob said:


> How good is Arkham Knight now? Is it runnable on a GTX960?


Runs smooth on high on 860m. You need 16gb ram though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Dogfight Elite FREE! (Windows 10 required to claim)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Dogfight Elite FREE! (Windows 10 required to claim)


Gracias

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Nov 16, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Runs smooth on high on 860m. You need 16gb ram though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



why 16GB RAM?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Off topic but I couldn't stop sharing this. #PCMasterRace



*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/839/623/310.gif


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

BakBob said:


> why 16GB RAM?


Game will eat up more than 4 - 5 gb memory, so game will force close/crash if you are playing on High+ setting with 8gb ram. Game even fills up 4gb of vram easily on high textures.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/839/623/310.gif


Like the gaben part   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Nov 16, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Game will eat up more than 4 - 5 gb memory, so game will force close/crash if you are playing on High+ setting with 8gb ram. Game even fills up 4gb of vram easily on high textures.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Whats the settings equivalent to a PS4? I'm satisfied with that and 1080p 60fps


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Whats the settings equivalent to a PS4? I'm satisfied with that and 1080p 60fps


Graphics are better than ps4. And you should easily get 60fps on 1080p using your 960. Game looks gorgeous. And whatever bugs remain are rather funny compared to annoying. But they couldn't fix memory usage optimization.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Like the gaben part
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



It's from an anime called Kill la Kill. It's more hilarious when you know the context.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> It's from an anime called Kill la Kill. It's more hilarious when you know the context.


Yeah I know. Used to watch a lot of Anime at one point in life 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] bought win 10 from them no problem so far.


Yes, I bought couple of weeks back too, and its running fine so far. Just that the key they sent me was of Windows 10 N version rather than the normal, and they were pushing me to install that version, but after sending multiple emails they sent another key for the standard version.


BakBob said:


> How good is Arkham Knight now? Is it runnable on a GTX960?


Arkham Knight is the best Batman game I played, and definitely one of the best game amongst all I have ever played. Even if you buy it after couple of years it would still be worth buying/playing.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 16, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Arkham Knight is the best Batman game I played, and definitely one of the best game amongst all I have ever played. Even if you buy it after couple of years it would still be worth buying/playing.



I know it's a great game, one of the best of last year, I wanted to know if the pc version has been fixed adequately because my PC isn't the best for most new releases


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] bought win 10 from them no problem so far.





BakBob said:


> How good is Arkham Knight now? Is it runnable on a GTX960?





BakBob said:


> I know it's a great game, one of the best of last year, I wanted to know if the pc version has been fixed adequately because my PC isn't the best for most new releases



Yes, the updated release was/is much much better man, at least that's what I heard from other reviews and all.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2016)

BakBob said:


> I know it's a great game, one of the best of last year, I wanted to know if the pc version has been fixed adequately because my PC isn't the best for most new releases


I own the game and have finished 80% of story. No game breaking bugs (a few funny ones though)

I had 8gb ram so game would force close randomly, I upgraded to 16gb and no issues anymore.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2016)

Overwatch: Origins Edition (key) for $34.99 at Amazon.com


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 19, 2016)

Gamersgate now supports Indian Rupee with Regional Pricing(Some Publishers Only)


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Gamersgate now supports Indian Rupee with Regional Pricing(Some Publishers Only)


Are you sure about this? Has not changed for me yet. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2016)

^^Almost 2 weeks now, since they start showing pricing in Rupee.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 21, 2016)

007 said:


> Overwatch: Origins Edition (key) for $34.99 at Amazon.com



What cards will work at amazon.com? Will debit cards do?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2016)

Skud said:


> ^^Almost 2 weeks now, since they start showing pricing in Rupee.


I got confused by them using "Rp" symbol for Rupee.


----------



## 007 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> What cards will work at amazon.com? Will debit cards do?


If your debit card usually works for direct international transactions, then it should easily work on Amazon.com. However I cannot personally confirm as I have not used any debit cards so far. Indian CCs work. I can confirm though that Amazon.com has one of the most lenient payment gateways and accept international cards easily when compared to sites like Walmart, Newegg, Gamestop etc. which strictly enforce US payment methods only.

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 22, 2016)

007 said:


> If your debit card usually works for direct international transactions, then it should easily work on Amazon.com. However I cannot personally confirm as I have not used any debit cards so far. Indian CCs work. I can confirm though that Amazon.com has one of the most lenient payment gateways and accept international cards easily when compared to sites like Walmart, Newegg, Gamestop etc. which strictly enforce US payment methods only.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



^+1. I have personally used an Axis Bank Debit Card with International Transaction enabled. I had to give an American address for billing. Gave my friend's US address.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 22, 2016)

Seems like the Amazon offer is for the physical copy. So guess i'll pass.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is it just me or is origin India suddenly in Euros?

EDIT: Even DAI is now available on origin India :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Seems like the Amazon offer is for the physical copy. So guess i'll pass.


The link that I had posted gives you Battle.net key. Not physical. Not sure what you are referring to. But it is currently sold out at Amazon.

The Origins edition is on sale at Overwatch site as well for $34.99 if that helps you.


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it just me or is origin India suddenly in Euros?
> 
> EDIT: Even DAI is now available on origin India :/
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is probably just yours. I just checked and the store is in INR and DAI page returns 404. 

- - - Updated - - -

Limbo is available in GOG Connect to claim for FREE!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2016)

It's fixed now, I got an update and was somehow getting the Euro store page. Rebooted the client and all is back to normal

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 22, 2016)

007 said:


> It is probably just yours. I just checked and the store is in INR and DAI page returns 404.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Limbo is available in GOG Connect to claim for FREE!



Thanks bro...got Limbo on gog


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 22, 2016)

007 said:


> The link that I had posted gives you Battle.net key. Not physical. Not sure what you are referring to. But it is currently sold out at Amazon.
> 
> The Origins edition is on sale at Overwatch site as well for $34.99 if that helps you.



Yea, i didn't follow your link, i was just browsing through the amazon website and found only links to the physical one's.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2016)

Black Friday sales on Origin. Some good deals there.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mirrors edge catalyst at an all-time low price of 60%

BF 4 and hard-line sitting at 50% (the usual)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 23, 2016)

BF1 , FIFA 17 @Rs 2333 i want to get but my card wont support


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2016)

Dont get BF1 if your ping to EU & Japan is high. 

On airtel 4g & ACT Chennai i get 170ms & 200ms ping respectively. BF4 is almost unplayable in those pings. Maybe  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] can give some more info 

As of now there are no Singapore servers.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mirrors edge catalyst at an all-time low price of 60%



I have been waiting to get Mirror's Edge Catalyst since a long time man!
How much is the price in Rupees? Can't access site from workplace.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have been waiting to get Mirror's Edge Catalyst since a long time man!
> How much is the price in Rupees? Can't access site from workplace.


Rs 1, 056.86/-


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 23, 2016)

s18000rpm said:


> Dont get BF1 if your ping to EU & Japan is high.
> 
> On airtel 4g & ACT Chennai i get 170ms & 200ms ping respectively. BF4 is almost unplayable in those pings. Maybe  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] can give some more info
> 
> As of now there are no Singapore servers.



i somewhere heard/read that there are bf1 servers of singapore


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2016)

Buying from Origin through VPN is now a tricky affair since they don't have a cart system where I could just close the VPN and proceed with payment.Now it asks to pay right at the page. So skipping the games I wanted to buy from Origin. Its a sadness that I can't buy DAI GOTY even now.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Rs 1, 056.86/-



Dang. Already purchased Quantum Break on sale at around Rs 650 this week.
Looks like I will skip this time. 

Why is this game so costly even after sale! No Indian pricing?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 23, 2016)

I think they haven't understood the concept of regional pricing.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2016)

Quite ironically, US prices of many games are cheaper than Indian counterparts.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> BF1 , FIFA 17 @Rs 2333 i want to get but my card wont support





s18000rpm said:


> Dont get BF1 if your ping to EU & Japan is high.
> 
> On airtel 4g & ACT Chennai i get 170ms & 200ms ping respectively. BF4 is almost unplayable in those pings. Maybe  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] can give some more info
> 
> As of now there are no Singapore servers.



Few JPN servers give 120 ping buts that's the lowest I have got. EU is 180+ always. 
But servers are quite stable and all runs at 60Hz. Haven't faced a server crash till now.

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT:  [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] : is it a debit card? My card also did not work. I had to buy it from cdkeys.com, I did the same thing with BF4.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Dang. Already purchased Quantum Break on sale at around Rs 650 this week.
> Looks like I will skip this time.
> 
> Why is this game so costly even after sale! No Indian pricing?


Game is not worth that price. I was also hyped for it; But it failed to deliver. Better wait for deeper cut if you still want to get it.

Quantum break is a much better investment imo. Properly priced too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Buying from Origin through VPN is now a tricky affair since they don't have a cart system where I could just close the VPN and proceed with payment.Now it asks to pay right at the page. So skipping the games I wanted to buy from Origin. Its a sadness that I can't buy DAI GOTY even now.


You should have gotten it last sale some 3 months back.

I got it thanks to 007.

All other versions against the goty are not vfm.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dragon ball xenoverse is historic lowest on gamersgate ~ ₹650; Note that it is not on steam India store; and all other places best discount price is above 1k.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Dang. Already purchased Quantum Break on sale at around Rs 650 this week.
> Looks like I will skip this time.
> 
> Why is this game so costly even after sale! No Indian pricing?


You could wait for the game to reach the origin access and then play it.
Edit: it's already there, subscribe for 1 month and finish the game

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2016)

If anyone likes vampire games, then Vampire the masquerade bloodlines is on sale in gog at $4.99 (75%)

This game doesnt have regional price on steam so it goes for the same lowest during sale on steam (₹350 -75%). If you were waiting for this game , I suggest get it on gog instead since you also get other goodies + drm free + it's gog 

Also note that the first game, VTM: redemption is only available on gog.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 23, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Few JPN servers give 120 ping buts that's the lowest I have got. EU is 180+ always.
> But servers are quite stable and all runs at 60Hz. Haven't faced a server crash till now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



How reliable is cdkeys.com?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How reliable is cdkeys.com?



I got BF4 and BF1 from them.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2016)

Bought Crysis 3 for ₹177 from origin. Mass Effect 3 still at 50% off typical EA


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 23, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Bought Crysis 3 for ₹177 from origin. Mass Effect 3 still at 50% off typical EA



Isn't Crysis 3 priced at 374 in Origin?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Isn't Crysis 3 priced at 374 in Origin?



Bought from UK Origin 1.99 GBP


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 23, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Bought from UK Origin 1.99 GBP



Is it the lowest? How to buy?
Teach me master!!


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2016)

Limbo @1.99$


----------



## ZTR (Nov 23, 2016)

kaz said:


> Limbo @1.99$


Went free for a while some time ago

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 23, 2016)

Offtopic but do we need to have Origin Access service to play any game from EA online multiplayer?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 23, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Offtopic but do we need to have Origin Access service to play any game from EA online multiplayer?



No, EA ain't that stupid. Where did you get this idea from?


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 23, 2016)

^ Console


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 23, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> No, EA ain't that stupid. Where did you get this idea from?



All the games listed on Origin have this orgin access monthly fees, for PC gamers too. Thinking to try fifa16 but if I can't play multiplayer wihout origin access then its pointless.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You should have gotten it last sale some 3 months back.
> 
> I got it thanks to 007.
> 
> ...


Bhaiya Ji I tried. But payment gateway fcked me over. Now searching for a US person who could buy these games for me.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 23, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> All the games listed on Origin have this orgin access monthly fees, for PC gamers too. Thinking to try fifa16 but if I can't play multiplayer wihout origin access then its pointless.


Origin access is basically a monthly subscription model that you pay per month to get access to a number rof games 
It has nothing to do with multiplayer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 24, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Bhaiya Ji I tried. But payment gateway fcked me over. Now searching for a US person who could buy these games for me.



Basically login from USA and buy?

Then I can, have a valid card also


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Steam Autumn Sale (Nov 24 - Nov 29)  

Steam Awards - Nominate your games and complete the tasks to earn a badge!

- - - Updated - - -

Fallout 4 for $15 using code *black20* while checkout. Cheapest so far I guess.


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Could everyone please post your purchases and hidden gems good deals that you find on Steam. Something like a first time deep discount for a game or new historic lowest or first time on sale. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## BakBob (Nov 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Could everyone please post your purchases and hidden gems good deals that you find on Steam. Something like a first time deep discount for a game or new historic lowest or first time on sale.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



A Story About My Uncle (80% off)
Antichamber (75% off)
Bastion (75% off)
BattleBlock Theater (80% off)
Borderlands 2 (75% off)
Braid (80% off)
Broforce (75% off)
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (80% off)
Bully: Scholarship Edition (65% off)
Castle Crashers (80% off)
Contraption Maker (80% off)
Cook, Serve, Delicious! (75% off)
Defense Grid: The Awakening (75% off)
Dishonored (67% off)
Door Kickers (85% off)
Downwell (66% off)
Duet (55% off)
Dungeon Defenders (80% off)
Fallout: New Vegas (67% off)
FTL: Faster Than Light (70% off)
GemCraft - Chasing Shadows (60% off)
Grim Fandango Remastered (80% off)
Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition (67% off)
Gunpoint (50% off)
Hexcells Complete Pack (70% off)
Hotline Miami 1 + 2 Combo Pack (75% off)
Limbo (80% off)
Lyne (70% off)
Magicka (75% off)
Mark of the Ninja (75% off)
Metro Redux Bundle (75% off)
Mini Metro (40% off)
Orcs Must Die! (75% off)
Orcs Must Die! 2 (75% off)
Out There Somewhere (75% off)
Outlast (75% off)
Portal Bundle (80% off)
POSTAL 2 (90% off)
Psychonauts (90% off)
Retro City Rampage DX (70% off)
Rogue Legacy (75% off)
Shovel Knight (34% off)
South Park: The Stick of Truth (75% off)
Spacechem (75% off)
Spelunky (80% off)
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory (50% off)
SteamWorld Dig (75% off)
Super Win The Game (50% off)
Teslagrad (80% off)
The Bridge (76% off)
The Room (75% off)
The Swapper (81% off)
The Talos Principle (75% off)
Thomas Was Alone (75% off)
Tomb Raider (75% off)
TowerFall Ascension (50% off)
Transistor (75% off)
Trine (85% off)
Trine 2: Complete Story (85% off)
VVVVVV (66% off)
Wolfenstein: The New Order (67% off)
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (67% off)
World of Goo (80% off)
You Have to Win the Game (FREE)

From the GameDeals reddit thread


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 24, 2016)

is gta 5 worth 1.5k only need for mp should i buy it now or later i wont download/play till december coz not at home and currently on jio


----------



## baccilus (Nov 24, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> is gta 5 worth 1.5k only need for mp should i buy it now or later i wont download/play till december coz not at home and currently on jio


I bought GTA 5 only for the Single player for now and it is fun every minute you play it. Could never get in to GTA 4 but this one is really great. The graphics are very good too. Haven't tried the Multi player but lots of people complaining against wrong bans on steam.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 24, 2016)

Wrong info


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 24, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> is gta 5 worth 1.5k only need for mp should i buy it now or later i wont download/play till december coz not at home and currently on jio


Gta 5 is worth every penny.Even if you dont play mp


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2016)

[MENTION=317599]BakBob[/MENTION] - Thanks for the list.  But I meant something like this:


Just Cause 3 for ₹249 (thanks to  [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION])
GTA V at 50% off for first time (thanks to  [MENTION=136503]takemein[/MENTION])

- - - Updated - - -

STAR WARS Battlefront for $10 at Gamestop.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

DXMD is 50% off. Rs 499


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 24, 2016)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] brutal legend with original soundtrack seems to have the highest cut right now...don't know if it got this much cut before


----------



## ZTR (Nov 24, 2016)

Ubisoft is doing a 30 day celebration thing
With 300 Games giveaway also on one day
Ubisoft 30 Days of Giveaways : Game

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Ubisoft is doing a 30 day celebration thing
> With 300 Games giveaway also on one day
> Ubisoft 30 Days of Giveaways : Game
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



All days games revealed 

*i.imgur.com/0FMldmm.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2016)

Amazon.com: Tom Clancy's The Division - PC: Video Game

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] brutal legend with original soundtrack seems to have the highest cut right now...don't know if it got this much cut before


It always goes that cheap.

Doom is historic lowest at 67% now I think.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 24, 2016)

Save 67% on Wolfenstein: The Old Blood on Stea
Good deal?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Save 67% on Wolfenstein: The Old Blood on Stea
> Good deal?



Totally.

Only thing you need to worry about is whether you have the disk space for it.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Ubisoft is doing a 30 day celebration thing
> With 300 Games giveaway also on one day
> Ubisoft 30 Days of Giveaways : Game
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



I thought they were giving away 300 games. I was wondering whether Ubisoft has 300 game titles. Then realized it's 300 copies.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 24, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> is gta 5 worth 1.5k only need for mp should i buy it now or later i wont download/play till december coz not at home and currently on jio


Worth it man!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2016)

kaz said:


> Limbo @1.99$


It's still free of gog.com if you have it on steam.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2016)

Bought 5 games


1. Life is Strange
2. Homefront
3. Just Cause 3 XL Edition
4. Alien Rage Unlimited
5. Deus Ex GOTY (The Old one)


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Bought 5 games
> 
> 
> 1. Life is Strange
> ...



bro...let me know how is Just Cause 3 XL when you play it.....I'm interested in this game so a genuine review would be awesome. Also, do let me know how you felt about just cause 2 so that I know your taste. I thoroughly enjoyed Just Cause 2.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 25, 2016)

007 said:


> [MENTION=317599]BakBob[/MENTION] - Thanks for the list.  But I meant something like this:
> 
> 
> Just Cause 3 for ₹249 (thanks to  [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION])
> ...



ah ok

- - - Updated - - -



baccilus said:


> Wrong info



No. that info is partly correct. Some people have been banned for accepting cash on ground or weapons they haven't unlocked or even for modding in superhero mods in SP


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Bought from UK Origin 1.99 GBP



tried buying but every time i click buy it throws up the following error

Whoops!
An error occurred. Please try again later. [ref. #Error: httpRequest ERROR: *gateway.ea.com/proxy/commerce/cart...rtInfo=true&needClearCart=true&countryCode=GB 400 (Bad Request)]


help me buy it if possible!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 25, 2016)

Telltale's Batman free on windows store....


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2016)

BakBob said:


> ah ok
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I had posted some completely wrong info so I deleted it. Had got confused between Far cry 3 and Crysis 3.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> tried buying but every time i click buy it throws up the following error
> 
> Whoops!
> An error occurred. Please try again later. [ref. #Error: httpRequest ERROR: *gateway.ea.com/proxy/commerce/cart...rtInfo=true&needClearCart=true&countryCode=GB 400 (Bad Request)]
> ...


Bro, I got this error yesterday and it didn't allow me to proceed. Tried again few minutes back this morning and it went through fine. Proof below. Costed me ₹179.80. So I suggest you give it a try again.

*i.imgur.com/PGudmrl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kpinX2u.jpg


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Bro, I got this error yesterday and it didn't allow me to proceed. Tried again few minutes back this morning and it went through fine. Proof below. Costed me ₹179.80. So I suggest you give it a try again.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/PGudmrl.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/kpinX2u.jpg



thanks a ton bro....tried this morning and it went successfully!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2016)

Dead Rising 3 for ₹299


----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2016)

How is Specs Ops: the line? It's available on steam Linux too and the reviews are good

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> bro...let me know how is Just Cause 3 XL when you play it.....I'm interested in this game so a genuine review would be awesome. Also, do let me know how you felt about just cause 2 so that I know your taste. I thoroughly enjoyed Just Cause 2.



I won't play the game very soon but I also saw the reviews and videos of JC3 and bought it. As for Just cause 2, I thoroughly enjoyed it, first game as well. So we are on the same page here. 

Also the fact that JC3 won't go any lower than that because Eidos games always sells for max of 75% discount.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 25, 2016)

Bought a bunch of games

Steam


Spoiler



Half Life 2 + EP1 + EP2 = 73+69+69
The Elder Scrolls V:Skyrim + Add-ons = 536
Portal Bundle = 140
Dishonored = 221
Spec Ops The Line = 299
Borderlands GOTY + Borderlands 2 = 499



Origin


Spoiler



Crysis 3 = 171.30 from Origin UK (thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION])


Total damages 2077.30


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2016)

How much is the crysis bundle on origin uk?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I won't play the game very soon but I also saw the reviews and videos of JC3 and bought it. As for Just cause 2, I thoroughly enjoyed it, first game as well. So we are on the same page here.
> 
> Also the fact that JC3 won't go any lower than that because Eidos games always sells for max of 75% discount.


JC3 is very repititive. Not in the same class as JC2.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2016)

baccilus said:


> How is Specs Ops: the line? It's available on steam Linux too and the reviews are good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Really good single player TPS. Banned in Dubai because well, the game shows a destroyed Dubai  

Best price for the game was in humble bundle a few months back, was in the basic tier.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Dead Rising 3 for ₹299


Is it another zombie shooter clone? Like dead island or deadlight?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Totally.
> 
> Only thing you need to worry about is whether you have the disk space for it.


  50GB

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2016)

[MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] on a rapid fire round.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tomb Raider for $1.74 at Amazon. Cheaper than Indian Steam.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2016)

007 said:


> Tomb Raider for $1.74 at Amazon. Cheaper than Indian Steam.



Says 4.99$ here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

Waiting for Mass Effect: Andromeda price to go on sale

For Honor, TC:Ghost Recon Wildlands, Prey also

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Says 4.99$ here


They revised it then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Waiting for Mass Effect: Andromeda price to go on sale
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Yeah and I am waiting to be the next US prez...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2016)

Bought
1. Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY
2. Need For Speed Rivals Standard Edition.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 27, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Bought
> 1. Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY
> 2. Need For Speed Rivals Standard Edition.



from where?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> from where?



Origin US.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 27, 2016)

Season pass for R6: Siege ends at December 1st. Get it now if you want it (250rs)
Save 50% on Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege - Season Pass on Stea


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah and I am waiting to be the next US prez...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


'Make America Sensible Again'  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Bought
> 1. Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY
> 2. Need For Speed Rivals Standard Edition.


Damages?


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Nov 28, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Season pass for R6: Siege ends at December 1st. Get it now if you want it (250rs)
> Save 50% on Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege - Season Pass on Stea



Not worth it.


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2016)

BF1 Deluxe and Titanfall 2 Deluxe combo at 40% off. Other regions may be somewhat less so please check if anyone's interested in these games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2016)

This Weekend's PC Game Deals: So many to choose from

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 28, 2016)

neeraj.juneja9 said:


> Not worth it.


It takes way too much time to unlock all the dlc operators..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure if anyone already posted this (I didn't see it) but legend of grimrock is really good for $1

Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Nick (pay what you want and help charity

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not sure if anyone already posted this (I didn't see it) but legend of grimrock is really good for $1
> 
> Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Nick (pay what you want and help charity


Ok, help me out here. Is Infinifactory, Secret World & Dungeons 2 worth $2.50? (My BTA is $3.5ish, got the $1 when the bundle earlier)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2016)

007 said:


> Ok, help me out here. Is Infinifactory, Secret World & Dungeons 2 worth $2.50? (My BTA is $3.5ish, got the $1 when the bundle earlier)


Dungeons 2 is good tower defence I think.

Infinifactory is about building stuff, good ratings too.

The secret world is not available on steam India. It is a good rated mmorpg though.

All three worth $2.50

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 28, 2016)

Bought
Crysis 3
Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY
Homeworld Remastered 
Life is strange
Fable Anniversary
Couple of ETS 2 dlcs


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 28, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Bought
> Crysis 3
> Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY
> Homeworld Remastered
> ...



bro....have you played Homeworld (old)?

If so, do let me know what you think of the new game. I have the classic Homeworld in one of the most amazing games that I have ever played list.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bought The division!


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Huge price bug and loot happened early morning today in Ubisoft US store (as part of their Cyber Monday sales). The bug was that if a game is discounted, say 75% from their base price, while adding to cart it applied another 75% off on the discounted price.  Luckily I was up around 5:30AM and happened to see this, so managed to loot a few listed below before they fixed it.


 Tropico 5 Complete Collection Steam key for *₹108* (current price on Steam is *₹542* after -85% discount)
 Shadow of Mordor GOTY Steam key for *₹122.50* (current price on Steam is *₹494* after -50% discount) 
 FIFA 17 Standard Edition Origin key for *₹625.50* (current price on Origin is *₹2099.40* after -40% discount)


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Huge price bug and loot happened early morning today in Ubisoft US store (as part of their Cyber Monday sales). The bug was that if a game is discounted, say 75% from their base price, while adding to cart it applied another 75% off on the discounted price.  Luckily I was up around 5:30AM and happened to see this, so managed to loot a few listed below before they fixed it.
> 
> 
> Tropico 5 Complete Collection Steam key for *₹108* (current price on Steam is *₹542* after -85% discount)
> ...


Damn, lucky you. FIFA for that price, wow man.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Damn, lucky you. FIFA for that price, wow man.


 There were few more games that people were looting left and right (check this reddit post for all that happened). I couldn't get to them all. Ubi store became haywire because of the deal-attack. Like I had to create two Uplay accounts this morning to get these 3 game keys, paypal payment worked and failed at times and chaos like that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Huge price bug and loot happened early morning today in Ubisoft US store (as part of their Cyber Monday sales). The bug was that if a game is discounted, say 75% from their base price, while adding to cart it applied another 75% off on the discounted price.  Luckily I was up around 5:30AM and happened to see this, so managed to loot a few listed below before they fixed it.
> 
> 
> Tropico 5 Complete Collection Steam key for *₹108* (current price on Steam is *₹542* after -85% discount)
> ...



Don't care about FIFA and Tropico, and already have shadow of mordor.... so no loss here.....


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 29, 2016)

Amazon UK: Fallout 4 PC Download for £13.19


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2016)

Guys, a friend of mine is interested in The Division. Is it worth now considering Gold Edition is going for 1.2k?

I heard patch 1.4 gave a new life to the game & recent steam reviews are 82% positive (A few weeks after launch it had bad ratings, i know)

(Even i might buy it.... Currently i play R6 siege or The Crew)


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Amazon UK: Fallout 4 PC Download for £13.19


Sold out I think.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys, a friend of mine is interested in The Division. Is it worth now considering Gold Edition is going for 1.2k?
> 
> I heard patch 1.4 gave a new life to the game & recent steam reviews are 82% positive (A few weeks after launch it had bad ratings, i know)
> 
> (Even i might buy it.... Currently i play R6 siege or The Crew)


It all depends on how much time you can spend on mp daily to keep your skills up. If you have the time, go for it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 29, 2016)

Bought -
Arkham City GOTY
Arkham origins
Insurgency


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Don't care about FIFA and Tropico, and already have shadow of mordor.... so no loss here.....


These were the ones I picked. There were other games too. But no point in checking those right now as the glitch is no more.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2016)

Dragon Age: Inquisition - Game of the Year Edition @ £5


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Skud said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition - Game of the Year Edition @ £5


I bought this on Saturday but it went OOS. Looks like they have restocked. Good deal


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It all depends on how much time you can spend on mp daily to keep your skills up. If you have the time, go for it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



2 of my friends bought it... So I also decided to give it a try. Currently i play games for about 2-3 hrs daily


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Nov 30, 2016)

Quick Question, if I get the origin access membership can I play the full game or just a part of it?

Looking to play unravel via membership.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Quick Question, if I get the origin access membership can I play the full game or just a part of it?
> 
> Looking to play unravel via membership.


You can play full games which are included in origin access.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2016)

AC3 is the last game in UBI30 December giveaway. Pretty good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> AC3 is the last game in UBI30 December giveaway. Pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Gonna redeem it tomorrow. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 1, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Thank you. Gonna redeem it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Will redeem on 7 December.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2016)

Winter sale is on. Grab a free copy of never winter nights diamond edition

Also get Witcher 3 goty edition for free added to your gog account if you have base game + expansion on gog

Shadow warrior classic redux, Shadowrun Dragonfall DC,  Stasis for free based on xp you gain.

GOG.com

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2016)

Halo Wars 2 Season Pass FREE (price error)


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2016)

Steam winter sale dates leaked. Unconfirmed but most likely true. 

*abload.de/img/9pokxvttkbg5gmb3m_9f1j8uja.png 

Sent from my RN3

- - - Updated - - -

Blizzard FTW! Overwatch takes top honors at The Game Awards 2016. Chances are that these games will throw some discounts to celebrate so keep an eye for them.  

Here are the winners:



Best Mobile / Best Family Game: Pokemon Go
Best Fighting Game: Street Fighter 5
Best VR Game: Rez Infinite
Most Anticipated Game: The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Industry Icon: Hideo Koijma
Best Art Direction: Inside
Best Independent Game: Inside
Best Action Game: Doom
Games for Impact: That Dragon, Cancer
Fan's Choice: League of Legends
Trending Gamer: boogie2988
Best RPG: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Blood and Wine
Best Strategy Game: Civilization 6
Best eSports Team: Cloud9
Best Music and Sound Design: Doom
Best Performance: Nolan North (Uncharted 4)
Best eSports Player: Marcelo "coldzera" David
Best Sports/Racing Game: Forza Horizon 3
Best Narrative: Uncharted 4
Best Action/Adventure Game: Dishonored 2
*Best Game Direction: Blizzard (Overwatch)
[*]Best Multiplayer: Overwatch
[*]Best eSports Game: Overwatch
[*]Game of the Year: Overwatch*


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2016)

007 said:


> Steam winter sale dates leaked. Unconfirmed but most likely true.
> 
> *abload.de/img/9pokxvttkbg5gmb3m_9f1j8uja.png
> 
> ...



Well deserved Indie.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2016)

What's all the hype around overwatch?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Neverwinter Nights Diamond -60% on GOG.com

Neverwinter Nights free on GOG.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Neverwinter Nights Diamond -60% on GOG.com
> 
> Neverwinter Nights free on GOG.


Already posted 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baccilus (Dec 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What's all the hype around overwatch?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't know. It's not available on linux so no idea.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone here tried Forza Horizon 3 on win10 pc?  Desperately looking to grab one but win store rates are sky high. Any other options or any place i can the digital version..  If anyone knows.. Looking for ultimate edition copy btw.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 4, 2016)

007 said:


> Halo Wars 2 Season Pass FREE (price error)



hmm not working maybe I am late


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Anyone here tried Forza Horizon 3 on win10 pc?  Desperately looking to grab one but win store rates are sky high. Any other options or any place i can the digital version..  If anyone knows.. Looking for ultimate edition copy btw..


Forza Horizon 3 Ultimate Edition for $79.99 (20% off). You should save about ₹1020 by going for this than purchasing from Win Store. Standard Edition is $39.99 (33% off)


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2016)

Assassins Creed 3 free on UPlay


----------



## masterkd (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone able to login UBI Club?


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Assassins Creed 3 free on UPlay


Ubi30 free game?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2016)

Flash said:


> Ubi30 free game?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yeah. It's part of both 30days of giveaway and 7 month one game giveaway.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Anyone able to login UBI Club?


I am only able to login to Uplay club, locked out of my main account due to 2 step auth after I factory reset my phone.

And guess what, Uplay requires you to login with 2 step verification to raise a ticket.  

I had to approach support via Facebook. Let's see how it goes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Yeah. It's part of both 30days of giveaway and 7 month one game giveaway.


Link to the 30 days giveaway please.

And how exactly does it work? First come first serve?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Link to the 30 days giveaway please.
> 
> And how exactly does it work? First come first serve?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not like that. Anybody can get the giveaway within the period.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

Flash said:


> Not like that. Anybody can get the giveaway within the period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Game giveaways?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Game giveaways?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Just login to your account. In the ubi30 provided link. You will see the game stated as free giveaway.. Click that and it will be automatically be added to your ubi soft game library. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Just login to your account. In the ubi30 provided link. You will see the game stated as free giveaway.. Click that and it will be automatically be added to your ubi soft game library.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I don't mean ac3. I mean 30 days of giveaway. Is that 1 game per day?

Update: okay I logged in to the ubi30 page separately. I cannot redeem the day 2 item. Any idea what that was? The rest seem to be goodies like greetings cards etc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't mean ac3. I mean 30 days of giveaway. Is that 1 game per day?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well every month they provide a free game.. As per my knowledge as i have got 3-4 of them by now. This months is AC3.. And yes as seen in many posts fee other games will also be given away on a daily basis.. That list was uploaded by someone here. But AC3 will be there for the month the rest will on a daily update basis. One game every 24hrs. And gone.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Well every month they provide a free game.. As per my knowledge as i have got 3-4 of them by now. This months is AC3.. And yes as seen in many posts fee other games will also be given away on a daily basis.. That list was uploaded by someone here. But AC3 will be there for the month the rest will on a daily update basis. One game every 24hrs. And gone..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I know about the monthly giveaway. Wasn't sure of the December daily giveaway.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 8, 2016)

Ubisoft's 30 days of giveaway list. (stolen shamelessly from reddit ) 

You have to login to your Uplay account each day to acquire the gift 

    Day 1 (Today - 24/11) : Rayman Classic on Mobile: Android - iOS
    Day 2 (25/11) : 30% off Ubisoft Games
    Day 3 (26/11) : Exclusive Collection of E3 2016 Cards
    Day 4 (27/11) : Ubi30 Exclusive GIF
    Day 5 (28/11) : For Honor GIFs
    Day 6 (29/11) : Ubi30 360 Image
    Day 7 (30/11) : Just Dance Greeting Card
    Day 8 (01/12) : Ubisoft DIY Advent Calendar
    Day 9 (02/12) : Steep Wallpaper
    Day 10 (03/12) : Exclusive Digital Posters from E3 2016
    Day 11 (04/12) : Rabbids Holiday Goodies
    Day 12 (05/12) : WWW Wallpaper
    Day 13 (06/12) : Ubisoft Cocktail recipes
    Day 14 (07/12) : Free Assassin's Creed 3 on PC
    Day 15 (08/12) : Ubisoft Wrapping Paper
    Day 16 (09/12) : 300 games Giveaway: 300 copies of 3 of the latest Ubisoft titles (1 game per person, first come first serve)
    Day 17 (10/12) : Watch_Dogs 2 Wallpaper
    Day 18 (11/12) : Ubisoft gift tags
    Day 19 (12/12) : Ubisoft Dessert recipes
    Day 20 (13/12) : Ghost Recon GIFs
    Day 21 (14/12) : Wallpaper for mobile
    Day 22 (15/12) : Free Prince of Persia on PC
    Day 23 (16/12) : Free Rayman Legends on PC​​
    Day 24 (17/12) : Free Splinter Cell on PC​
    Day 25 (18/12) : Free The Crew on PC​
    Day 26 (19/12) : Rayman GIF
    Day 27 (20/12) : Steep GIF
    Day 28 (21/12) : Exclusive 2017 Digital Holiday Cards
    Day 29 (22/12) : Ubi30 Wallpaper
    Day 30 (23/12) : Ubisoft Holiday decorations

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2016)

They are doing re-giveaways for the older games (PoP, Rayman, etc.) Good for those who may have missed

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2016)

Assassin's Creed 3 goes free, murders Ubisoft servers in the process | PC Game
They have been giving away games for past 6 months and their servers weren't tested enough. Guess nobody wanted those games.

Prince of Persia and Rayman Legends on 15/12 and 16/12 seems like new giveaways.

30 day


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 8, 2016)

Resident Evil Origins Collection for ₹189


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

Finally redeemed AC3 in UPlay. On 7th it was a disaster, never loaded the page at all.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 9, 2016)

I got it.
AC3 for free today after checking this page.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Driver San Francisco removed but can be still purchased via open sub Driver: San Francisco - Deluxe Edition on Stea


Only Rs. 299 for both standard and deluxe edition. I have quoted open sub for deluxe version


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2016)

^^ Is the game worth that money ?


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Dec 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Is the game worth that money ?



Absolutely. The driver franchise is really good.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2016)

^^ Thanks for telling in time before this sub also gets deleted. Bought the game.


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2016)

GameStop deals:

Diablo 3 (key) for $9.99
Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (key) for $9.99


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2016)

For anyone who missed Ubisoft's giveaways:
*club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 (Standard Edition) FREE!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2016)

Warning : Dont play that without dlc


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 20, 2016)

If anyone sees any coupons for origin; Please post as I am waiting for some discount on mass effect Andromeda.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Warning : Dont play that without dlc


Yes. That is why I pirated the whole series to play. The DLCs are just too damn costly and they don't bundle the entire trilogy with all the DLCs at all.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If anyone sees any coupons for origin; Please post as I am waiting for some discount on mass effect Andromeda.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I have a 15% off coupon for Origin. It cannot be used on on-sale items.
Usually Origin support gives coupons if you ask them nicely.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 20, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> I have a 15% off coupon for Origin. It cannot be used on on-sale items.
> Usually Origin support gives coupons if you ask them nicely.


Any expiry?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Dec 21, 2016)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided for 329₹ 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 21, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Deus Ex Mankind Divided for 329₹
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Where?
Edit: Saw it, it's on Steam. Crazy price. I guess the sales are very low.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Dec 21, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Steam 
Save 67% on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Stea

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## BakBob (Dec 21, 2016)

They want more people to buy it because there's 3 DLCs planned next year, starting in Jan '17


----------



## baccilus (Dec 21, 2016)

BakBob said:


> They want more people to buy it because there's 3 DLCs planned next year, starting in Jan '17


Will a season's pass get me next year's DLCs  too?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2016)

baccilus said:


> Will a season's pass get me next year's DLCs  too?


Yes..


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2016)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.

Grid Free at Humble for limited time, provided through Steam key.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2016)

Price Error(May Be): Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition for ₹474 (both premium and base edition are listed same base price)


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 23, 2016)

Origi

origin sale

Titanfall 2 @ 50%

Edit : Mortal Kombat XL pricing error
Save 66% on Mortal Kombat XL on Stea


----------



## anky (Dec 23, 2016)

Any good deal for Overwatch ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 23, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Origi
> 
> origin sale
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Got mkxl. Any other errors?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks man! Got mkxl. Any other errors?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bought the same.. MKXL.. Thx.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 23, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Bought the same.. MKXL.. Thx..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I bought it too. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2016)

Save 75% on Doom - Buy and download on GamersGate - @ Rs 750/-


Seems like the cheapest it has ever been. Can't recall the price at Steam atm, since Steam is down.


----------



## BakBob (Dec 24, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Price Error(May Be): Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition for ₹474 (both premium and base edition are listed same base price)



Not price error


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 24, 2016)

Skud said:


> Save 75% on Doom - Buy and download on GamersGate - @ Rs 750/-
> 
> 
> Seems like the cheapest it has ever been. Can't recall the price at Steam atm, since Steam is down.


989 on steam

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 24, 2016)

Steam Winter Sale 2016 - Hidden Gem and Under-The-Radar recommendations


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2016)

Skud said:


> Save 75% on Doom - Buy and download on GamersGate - @ Rs 750/-
> 
> 
> Seems like the cheapest it has ever been. Can't recall the price at Steam atm, since Steam is down.



showing 900 rupees here


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2016)

anky said:


> Any good deal for Overwatch ?



Its for 30$ right now, that's it. You have to wait for some shop in foriegn country to sell the box at dirt cheap price.
You will never get a official blizzard discount.

Perhaps next year black friday there is hope for 20$ official sale.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

[STRIKE]Anyone interested in Windward? Ping me on Steam if interested.[/STRIKE]

*EDIT:*   [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION],  [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION], [MENTION=136503]takemein[/MENTION] joined. No copies left. ₹55 each. 

*i.imgur.com/yGBt5h6.jpg?1 *i.imgur.com/zgCM3tX.jpg?1 *i.imgur.com/YYBQZZO.jpg?2 *i.imgur.com/ButjU7z.jpg?1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Anyone interested in Windward? Ping me on Steam if interested.
> 
> Have 2 slots left from 4-pack. ₹55 each.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yGBt5h6.jpg?1 *i.imgur.com/zgCM3tX.jpg?1 *i.imgur.com/YYBQZZO.jpg?2 *i.imgur.com/ButjU7z.jpg?1


Is it any good?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Dec 29, 2016)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] i'm in too


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it any good?


From what I read and saw on YT, graphics are nice and it offers casual fun gameplay.



striker_rage said:


> [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] i'm in too


Roger that.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 29, 2016)

Any recommendations for a good local multiplayer game to purchase in the sale? I mean co-op/dual controllers by local multiplayer.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Any recommendations for a good local multiplayer game to purchase in the sale? I mean co-op/dual controllers by local multiplayer.



left 4 dead 
CS


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gollum said:


> left 4 dead
> CS



Thanks but anything outside of FPS genre. I had enjoyed the Trine series and Don Bradman Cricket 14 with my friends. Looking for multiplayer in the same lines. Any suggestions?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 30, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks but anything outside of FPS genre. I had enjoyed the Trine series and Don Bradman Cricket 14 with my friends. Looking for multiplayer in the same lines. Any suggestions?


Don't Starve together, satellite reign, victor vran, shank, shank 2

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 4, 2017)

Humble Assassin's Creed Bundle (pay what you want and help charity

Assassin's creed bundle

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 5, 2017)

Diablo 3 Battlechest for $20


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 5, 2017)

007 said:


> Diablo 3 Battlechest for $20



Thanks finally bought it for ₹670


----------



## 007 (Jan 5, 2017)

alienempire said:


> Thanks finally bought it for ₹670


₹670 how?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 5, 2017)

007 said:


> ₹670 how?



Bought it from Argentina Store (149 ARS)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2017)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks but anything outside of FPS genre. I had enjoyed the Trine series and Don Bradman Cricket 14 with my friends. Looking for multiplayer in the same lines. Any suggestions?



Try spelunky


----------



## anky (Jan 5, 2017)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks but anything outside of FPS genre. I had enjoyed the Trine series and Don Bradman Cricket 14 with my friends. Looking for multiplayer in the same lines. Any suggestions?



if Rocket League supports local lan , then try that..its a lot of fun when playing with frnds.


----------



## 007 (Jan 5, 2017)

alienempire said:


> Bought it from Argentina Store (149 ARS)


Awesome find! 

Sent from my RN3

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone interested in these 6 Steam games for ₹55?
*EDIT: *Vignesh split the bundle with me so not available anymore.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2017)

I tried purchasing from Argentina store, initially it worked, i even entered the game created new crusader account, but after a while it says purchase failed, my payment has been reversed and my account doesnt have base game + RoS anymore..
cant even use the character i just made..
Anyway, alienempire, can u  check and see if your game is working ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 5, 2017)

alienempire said:


> Bought it from Argentina Store (149 ARS)


How? Can anyone help me get it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How? Can anyone help me get it?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Get Hola VPN with argentina, make new account on battlenet with argentina country, purchase battle chest with international credit card or Entropay..
I did using entropay, hope payment wont get reversed


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2017)

*BARRIER X* free on Steam for a limited period.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2017)

Mass Effect 2 is free on origin.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2017)

Any place selling the Battlefield 1 lower than Reaper's price? 

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Get Hola VPN with argentina, make new account on battlenet with argentina country, purchase battle chest with international credit card or Entropay..
> I did using entropay, hope payment wont get reversed


Can't I use my existing account?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Can't I use my existing account?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


nope,
for existing, buy normally.. its 10$ for base game and 10$ for expansion


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 6, 2017)

Just bought D3 from Argentina store using hola as mentioned here. Hope it stays in account .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 7, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Just bought D3 from Argentina store using hola as mentioned here. Hope it stays in account .


You made new account? Or were you able to use your existing account?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2017)

Existing account cannot work, as your account needs to be tied to argentina currency, for existing account buy normally from US store


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 7, 2017)

How do they support purchases while you are traveling? Like in steam you would get local store currency.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How do they support purchases while you are traveling? Like in steam you would get local store currency.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You would have to contact support to change your current country to new country after which your account will be mapped to that currency and Blizzard region. 

For example, 
India == USD & Americas
New Zealand == NZD & Oceania 
Australia == AUD & Oceania

The difference is that in Steam you can update your store country yourself if you have a valid payment method in the new country's currency. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll rather pay more than loose my existing account.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2017)

gameranand said:


> I'll rather pay more than loose my existing account.


This...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jan 10, 2017)

30% off Bioware Points on Origin


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2017)

true_lies said:


> 30% off Bioware Points on Origin


Link


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Link


Its in the main store. No additional coupon or anything. Just search in store. Even ME Andromeda gets a 30% off on all editions

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jan 10, 2017)

Seems to be withdrawn. Not showing up on Origin store now. ME:A is back to original price too.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Jan 13, 2017)

Dirt Showdown free on Humblebundle

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 13, 2017)

[Bundle Stars] STAR DEAL - Save 95% on Sniper: Ghost Warrior Trilogy ($1 / £0.75 / €0.95) - 24 hours only


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2017)

Price Error - Dead Rising 4 - Deluxe Edition for ₹690-ish (CHF 10)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2017)

007 said:


> Price Error - Dead Rising 4 - Deluxe Edition for ₹690-ish (CHF 10)



You Bought?


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2017)

alienempire said:


> You Bought?


Nope, skipped due to Win store. Not sure if Steam key will be issued.

- - - Updated - - -

Call of Duty: Black Ops III for *₹776* (78% off). MRP ₹3599. If you need the game, grab asap before it goes OOS. Steam price ₹3-effing-999.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 19, 2017)

*www.humblebundle.com/best-of-2016-bundle

Victor vran for a dollar

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2017)

007 said:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops III for *₹776* (78% off). MRP ₹3599. If you need the game, grab asap before it goes OOS. Steam price ₹3-effing-999.




This comes with a Steam key or not?


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2017)

Skud said:


> This comes with a Steam key or not?


Comes with Steam key. Not sure if region locked to India or not though. Can confirm in few days.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 19, 2017)

Civilization beyond earth seems like a steal too. 66% off

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170119/6b5e5fc49e72c8c4a7c8fbf86afa95cb.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Civilization beyond earh seems like a steal too. 66% off


Nope, price increased now. It was available for ₹21 yesterday. BE for ₹21 and BE+Expansion for ₹132.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 19, 2017)

007 said:


> Nope, price increased now. It was available for ₹21 yesterday. BE for ₹21 and BE+Expansion for ₹132.


Two games have an additional 10% off so it's still the same total price I guess 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for pointing out the extra 10% off.  Cancelled my original order and ordered 2 copies now. 

*i.imgur.com/rN9rGlg.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2017)

007 said:


> Nope, skipped due to Win store. Not sure if Steam key will be issued.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops III for *₹776* (78% off). MRP ₹3599. If you need the game, grab asap before it goes OOS. Steam price ₹3-effing-999.


Nah. I'll only play SP campaign. Not interested in MP at all and for SP campaign, there are so many better options in FPS genre.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 19, 2017)

007 said:


> Thanks for pointing out the extra 10% off.  Cancelled my original order and ordered 2 copies now.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/rN9rGlg.jpg


What will u do with 2 copies?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 19, 2017)

baccilus said:


> What will u do with 2 copies?


Just a digital code. He could sell it off easily..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 19, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just a digital code. He could sell it off easily..


True but in this case, not for reselling but a group buy (to save the extra 10%) which is why I asked you in IM. But you had ordered already and luckily a colleague of mine joined the party so cancelled and reordered with 2 copies. Saved ₹77.



baccilus said:


> What will u do with 2 copies?


Hope that answers your question.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2017)

Counter Strike: Global Offensive for ₹249 (lightning deal)


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2017)

Im waiting for the day when ARMA III gets huge discount....


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 21, 2017)

007 said:


> Price Error - Dead Rising 4 - Deluxe Edition for ₹690-ish (CHF 10)



Payment not getting through via CC/Paypal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 22, 2017)

Skud said:


> This comes with a Steam key or not?


RoW steam key

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 22, 2017)

Hitman Collection 4 Game Bundle includes Hitman1 and 2, Contracts and Blood Money (PC) 

Lightning deal

Buy Hitman Collection 4 Game Bundle includes Hitman1 and 2, Contracts and Blood Money (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | Eidos Video Games - Amazon.i


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2017)

Check your Battle.net accounts. You may have a free SC2 waiting for you. Read more here.

*EDIT:* Confirmed by Blizzard to Forbes that these are legit giveaways. Read more here.



> *Update:* Blizzard has confirmed to me that yes, this is actually legitimate and they're giving people Wings of Liberty licenses for free. They will not tell me how they are choosing who gets the licenses, just saying they like to experiment with different kinds of promotions. So just keep checking, I suppose, as there's no way to know when this experiment will end.



Any of you guys got it?


----------



## BakBob (Jan 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Check your Battle.net accounts. You may have a free SC2 waiting for you. Read more here.
> 
> *EDIT:* Confirmed by Blizzard to Forbes that these are legit giveaways. Read more here.
> 
> ...



Will I get key if I already own WoL + HoTS?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Check your Battle.net accounts. You may have a free SC2 waiting for you. Read more here.
> 
> *EDIT:* Confirmed by Blizzard to Forbes that these are legit giveaways. Read more here.
> 
> ...



I didn't receive SC2 for free in my account


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 24, 2017)

Already have battle chest 1 so no way of confirming. Just need LotV

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Check your Battle.net accounts. You may have a free SC2 waiting for you. Read more here.
> 
> *EDIT:* Confirmed by Blizzard to Forbes that these are legit giveaways. Read more here.
> 
> ...



Nope....ain't got it
*i.imgur.com/PNsQ9V5.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2017)

We unlucky bois never get free stuff.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Already have battle chest 1 so no way of confirming. Just need LotV


Cool! I thought you were looking to buy one or was that SC1 battlechest that you were looking for? I recently bought LotV CE.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Cool! I thought you were looking to buy one or was that SC1 battlechest that you were looking for? I recently bought LotV CE.


I got sc1 battlechest years back when there was a 50% discount. This was even before LotV was released

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 26, 2017)

Prey for ₹1179 on STEAM (Price Error Retail Price ₹2999)


----------



## 007 (Jan 26, 2017)

alienempire said:


> Prey for ₹1179 on STEAM (Price Error Retail Price ₹2999)


They fixed I guess. Now showing ₹3999. What have Bethesda become -  EA's jealous cousins or something? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## anky (Jan 27, 2017)

For Honor Beta is Live now. I got the key somehow yesterday. Played for a little. Seems like a very interesting game with awesome gameplay.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2017)

X-COM: UFO Defense FREE!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 31, 2017)

anky said:


> For Honor Beta is Live now. I got the key somehow yesterday. Played for a little. Seems like a very interesting game with awesome gameplay.


How did you get the key? How much did it cost?

Any info about Masseffect:Andromeda
It's really high price?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2017)

anky said:


> For Honor Beta is Live now. I got the key somehow yesterday. Played for a little. Seems like a very interesting game with awesome gameplay.



I watched some twitch streams, game looks super awesome.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Piyush said:


> I watched some twitch streams, game looks super awesome.


Is it multiplayer only?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jan 31, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it multiplayer only?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It has single player also

But it has a always online requirement (coughDenuvocough)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it multiplayer only?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



That time the streamer was playing multiplayer, team based match. And I think it has a single player campaign as well.


----------



## anky (Jan 31, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> How did you get the key? How much did it cost?
> 
> Any info about Masseffect:Andromeda
> It's really high price?
> ...



that key was only for beta version, which is closed now.


----------



## 007 (Jan 31, 2017)

Folks who are interested in group buying this bundle - let me know. 
₹40 for 6 Steam games for each - all with trading cards.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 31, 2017)

[STRIKE]Shadow Warrior 2 for ₹76(Price Error)[/STRIKE]

Fixed now back to 25% off


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 31, 2017)

alienempire said:


> Shadow Warrior 2 for ₹76


Showing around 700 for me.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 1, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Showing around 700 for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



They Fixed the price after 10 minutes


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2017)

*Humble BANDAI NAMCO Bundle 2*

Pretty good bundle.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 4, 2017)

Total War: WARHAMMER and 7 other games for $12 (Humble monthly)


----------



## 007 (Feb 11, 2017)

Skud said:


> *Humble BANDAI NAMCO Bundle 2*
> 
> Pretty good bundle.


Is the BTA games worth ₹490? That's my BTA and don't own any of those games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Is the BTA games worth ₹490? That's my BTA and don't own any of those games.


I bought $15 tier because I wanted the DLCs of Project Cars and got a JRPG with it.


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2017)

Humble Freedom Bundle


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats one expensive bundle which I can't convince myself to buy.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2017)

007 said:


> Is the BTA games worth ₹490? That's my BTA and don't own any of those games.




I also bought the $15 tier mainly for Project Cars GOTY, as regards the other games, its up to you whether you really enjoy those types of games.

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Humble Freedom Bundle




Some really good games and the price is superb for those outside cheaper regions. Definitely better than the Yogscast Jam one.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 15, 2017)

EA's Origin Access subscription service is running a limited time free trial | PC Game

Can I play BF1 SP campaign for 10 hrs with this? Is there any hidden fine print?


----------



## ZTR (Feb 15, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> EA's Origin Access subscription service is running a limited time free trial | PC Game
> 
> Can I play BF1 SP campaign for 10 hrs with this? Is there any hidden fine print?


Um if you read that you'll see that BF1 isn't included it origin access.

So no you can't play BF1 with it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 15, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Um if you read that you'll see that BF1 isn't included it origin access.
> 
> So no you can't play BF1 with it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



It's there:
Origi

But I just checked that signing up for the free trial requires you to enter credit card info. F**k it.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 17, 2017)

Batman arkham knight @5$ HURRY UP *www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2017)

Gagan Gera said:


> Batman arkham knight @5$ HURRY UP *www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal



GOTY/Complete version?


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GOTY/Complete version?


Regular version. Not the premium one.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Feb 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GOTY/Complete version?



Its the standard edition


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2017)

[STRIKE]Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration Edition (including Season Pass) for ₹399. 
If anyone wants to buy for ₹350 - add/ping me on Steam.[/STRIKE]

Price comparison - Physical copy in India is priced at ₹1999.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just1337 Purchase Together Bundle - ₹84 (95% off)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2017)

Add to Cart is Grayed out saying Offer only available when buying all 17 games together.  I already own 2 games in that bundle. This system is pure ridiculous. I can't buy a bundle because I own some game in that bundle, WTF ?
*i.redd.it/7vu30wgpa5hy.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2017)

Battlefield 4 for PC | GameStop for 2.97$

*Might be a physical copy*


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Battlefield 4 for PC | GameStop for 2.97$
> 
> *Might be a physical copy*


It is physical.

Sent from my RN3

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Add to Cart is Grayed out saying Offer only available when buying all 17 games together.  I already own 2 games in that bundle. This system is pure ridiculous. I can't buy a bundle because I own some game in that bundle, WTF ?


Ok, there are two different things. Think of the Just1337 Purchase Together Bundle as a combo package. Can you buy individual items from a hotel combo menu? Something like that.  
The other type of bundles is those that get bundle discount for already owned games and  you pay only an adjusted value based on items owned. An example for this would be MS RTS Collection. Hope this clarifies.

That said and explained - Now for those who are unable to purchase the Just1337 bundle (because you already own few games) -

 Sign out of Steam account in your browser.
 Go to Just1337 Purchase Together Bundle in your browser.
 Add to cart and choose "Purchase as Gift".
 It will ask you to login now. Login.
 Select store the gift in your Steam inventory.
 Complete the purchase for ₹84. All the games in the bundle will be deposited as individual gifts in your Steam inventory.

Redeem the games that you want and giveaway/trade the rest.

*Steam - 0
007 - 1*

Basically you visited a hotel and ordered a Ghee Masala Dosa. The waiter delivers you Ghee + Masala + Dosa. You eat Masala + Dosa. You take Ghee back home from the hotel and give it to mom.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2017)

007 said:


> It is physical.
> 
> Sent from my RN3
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2017)

Bought bf4 from gamestop. thanks 007, ur awesome as always



*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16705&d=1488011968.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Battlefield 4 for PC | GameStop for 2.97$
> 
> *Might be a physical copy*



Actually I want to thank you.. Thanks for posting this


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2017)

Dollar Ultra Bundle - 46 Steam games for $1


----------



## DVJex (Mar 1, 2017)

ARMA Humble bundle
ARMA 2 + DLC in BTA
ARMA 3 + Karts in 15$
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2017)

DVJex said:


> ARMA Humble bundle
> ARMA 2 + DLC in BTA
> ARMA 3 + Karts in 15$
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]



Sadly my debit card is not applicable there. Will have to ask someone else to buy the pack for me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 2, 2017)

Origi

EA publisher sale upto 75% off plus extra 10% with origin access which is on free trial right now for 7 days. Cancel anytime. So use the extra 10% off storewide for free.

Edit: you will need a cc/dc that works on origin, just add it during origin access subscription, you won't be charged.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2017)

Trying to but Battlefield 4 (Standard) for Rs 375 on Origin, but every time i click on it, takes me to the BF4 page with only option of buying Digital Deluxe and Premium Edition. :confused_NF:


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2017)

EA trying to sqeeze you for money, my friend


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2017)

This game any fun? I want to purchase the 4 copy pack. Anyone up for it?
Save 75% on Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball on Stea


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2017)

Syberia II FREE!


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2017)

Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle for ₹235 (with season pass)


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2017)

Humble Jumbo Bundle 8


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 8, 2017)

007 said:


> Syberia II FREE!



Gratitude


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble Jumbo Bundle 8


Is it even worth it ? What do you think. IMHO the BTA is not worth it because games are not that good and price is quite high. I might buy Tier 1 bundle, not sure about that because those are games which I might not play. The only game which is even worth my attention in Tier 2 is Vermitide but thats just another co-op clone of L4D2 from what I have heard with some new powers and rats. For co-op my library is already full with so so many co-op titles. Thats why I am not really ecstatic about that game either.


----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Is it even worth it ? What do you think. IMHO the BTA is not worth it because games are not that good and price is quite high. I might buy Tier 1 bundle, not sure about that because those are games which I might not play. The only game which is even worth my attention in Tier 2 is Vermitide but thats just another co-op clone of L4D2 from what I have heard with some new powers and rats. For co-op my library is already full with so so many co-op titles. Thats why I am not really ecstatic about that game either.


I took the Tier 1 to try Valhalla Hills. The other games don't look appealing to me. I locked my BTA at $5.47 (its almost $1 more now). Yeah what you said about Vermintide is correct - only worthy one looking at in BTA right now and clone of L4D2. It was in the Humble January Monthly subscription it seems and people are pissed off that Humble brought it in BTA tier so soon. Depending on the games going to be added next week, I'll decide about hitting the extra $4.48 or not.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2017)

Going from past sour experiences I don't think that HB will add some good games.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2017)

SC2 Digital Codes - Wings of Liberty & Heart of the Swarm each $10


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 10, 2017)

007 said:


> SC2 Digital Codes - Wings of Liberty & Heart of the Swarm each $10


These are already on sale on Blizzard right now right? 50% off the battlechest ($40) for all three parts, and the individual games at 50% too.

*us.battle.net/shop/en/product/starcraft-ii-complete-collection

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

What are the cheapest games buying sites in India?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> What are the cheapest games buying sites in India?


None. Sometimes FK or Amazon does clearance so you get to buy some good titles at dirt cheap. For example, XCOM 2 for ₹99. You need to wait for these things to happen though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 11, 2017)

007 said:


> None. Sometimes FK or Amazon does clearance so you get to buy some good titles at dirt cheap. For example, XCOM 2 for ₹99. You need to wait for these things to happen though.


Xcom 2 ₹99 really? When did that happen  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah when did that happen? Tell me the next time it happens.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Xcom 2 ₹99 really? When did that happen





chimera201 said:


> Yeah when did that happen? Tell me the next time it happens.


Sure! XCOM 2 for ₹99 deal was on 1st Oct last year at Flipkart.  [MENTION=125841]striker_rage[/MENTION] bought it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2017)

Watch_Dogs for $2.97 (Physical copy for US folks here)


----------



## 007 (Mar 16, 2017)

2K Publisher Sale at Steam for the weekend. Posting some of them.

Battleborn Digital Deluxe (incl. Season Pass + Digital Extras) *₹164* (78% off)

Mafia III Digital Deluxe (incl. Season Pass) *₹1154* (67% off)

Bioshock 2: Minerva's Den Remastered DLC *₹164* (67% off - first time for the remastered version; it has only gone 50% off before)


----------



## avanildutta (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello all.. Planning to buy borderland.. Have never tried that. Though have heard a lot. So if anyone has got some time can you pls tell me which one should i get. Borderlands pre sequel, borderlands 2 goty or borderlands "take over your life" bundle or borderland triple pack..
Very confused.. Any help!! 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Hello all.. Planning to buy borderland.. Have never tried that. Though have heard a lot. So if anyone has got some time can you pls tell me which one should i get. Borderlands pre sequel, borderlands 2 goty or borderlands "take over your life" bundle or borderland triple pack..
> Very confused.. Any help!!


I would suggest you to buy and try Borderlands 2 first. If you like the game and game-play then you will end up having a blast with it. Then during future sales you can get the series collection via the Take Over Your Life Bundle. (It is a bundle so it will give you more discounted price in future because of owning BL2 already. What I mean is you are not gonna lose anything by buying it later.)

And FYI, Borderlands 2 GOTY package is not a "real" GOTY. It still misses some important DLCs. What you need to buy to make BL2 complete is = BL2 GOTY + Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 + All Headhunter DLCs 1 to 5. Total cost would be ₹766. If you want a slight discount, contact me on Steam.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 17, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Hello all.. Planning to buy borderland.. Have never tried that. Though have heard a lot. So if anyone has got some time can you pls tell me which one should i get. Borderlands pre sequel, borderlands 2 goty or borderlands "take over your life" bundle or borderland triple pack..
> Very confused.. Any help!!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



I have played Borderlands 1 & Borderlands 1 all dlc.

I am currently playing Borderlands 2 and Borderlands 2 all dlc.

I also own Borderlands Pre Sequel and Tales from Borderlands but have not played them yet.


So, what I would suggest is....first buy Borderlands 1 GOTY edition or something that will give you Borderlands 1 and all dlc's.

Then buy Borderlands 2 Complete Edition if you loved Borderlands 1. If you liked Borderlands 1 but don't have crazy love for it then you can get Borderlands 2 Goty or some edition which is cheap.

Then you can get a bundle on steam which includes all games. Steam will automatically remove the price of existing games making the remaining games ultra cheap during sales.

Do not start with Borderlands 2 or later games before Borderlands 1 as the story is linked and you will not enjoy the game as you should. Only play in the sequence that is BL1, BL2, BL: PS and so on.

You can add me on steam 'burnedstriker' or pm me your id and I will add you and we can chat there if you need more info or want to do co-op.

PS: thanks [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] for letting me about the post made by [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] so that I could reply to his post.
 [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] if you liked my post somehow, please do not rep me but instead do it for [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] cuz he is the one that told me about your post and he is one of the most helpful ppl in this forum.


----------



## avanildutta (Mar 17, 2017)

Thx u so much guys.. Im surely going to add you all.. Well now im thinking then to buy the whole pack.. Its ~1k.. By that way i wont miss anything.. Besides im more of a collector that player tbh.. Still ya will teamup whenever we all happen to be online and i mood for some rounds.. Thx again guys.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Hello all.. Planning to buy borderland.. Have never tried that. Though have heard a lot. So if anyone has got some time can you pls tell me which one should i get. Borderlands pre sequel, borderlands 2 goty or borderlands "take over your life" bundle or borderland triple pack..
> Very confused.. Any help!!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Currently on my first playthrough of Borderlands 1 and having a blast. The game seemed a bit difficult when you start up but improves when you level up, get better equipment and get the hang of it. I had bought the B1 goty + B2 pack in steam sale.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Mar 17, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Currently on my first playthrough of Borderlands 1 and having a blast. The game seemed a bit difficult when you start up but improves when you level up, get better equipment and get the hang of it. I had bought the B1 goty + B2 pack in steam sale.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Is the current sale price good acc to you..  Or were it even lesser during winter sales.. Any idea? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Is the current sale price good acc to you..  Or were it even lesser during winter sales.. Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


I had bought the pack for Rs 499, haven't checked up on the current price though

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Mar 17, 2017)

true_lies said:


> I had bought the pack for Rs 499, haven't checked up on the current price though
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Well then it seems the same.. Anyways thanks for everything.. Will see you soon thn over steam.. My steam id is G-Force. Will send you tomorrow.. As im on bed now..  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

007 said:


> I would suggest you to buy and try Borderlands 2 first. If you like the game and game-play then you will end up having a blast with it. Then during future sales you can get the series collection via the Take Over Your Life Bundle. (It is a bundle so it will give you more discounted price in future because of owning BL2 already. What I mean is you are not gonna lose anything by buying it later.)
> 
> And FYI, Borderlands 2 GOTY package is not a "real" GOTY. It still misses some important DLCs. What you need to buy to make BL2 complete is = BL2 GOTY + Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 + All Headhunter DLCs 1 to 5. Total cost would be ₹766. If you want a slight discount, contact me on Steam.



Damn man. Did you bought all those costume DLCs, Headhunter DLCs and Upgrade 2 DLCs separately ? That must have costed you quite some money for just eye candy.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2017)

Enjoy you ppl who don't own any Bioshock game.

Bioshock: The Collection for ₹436

Looks like a pricing mistake for the bundle because Infinite + Season Pass alone costs you ₹824 . Existing owners of some of the games like me are screwed because this bundle does not give you the extra discount nor extra gift copies of items we own.

In my case however, I miss Minerva's Den DLC, Infinite Season Pass, Columbia's Finest DLC. Considering their base prices and applying a 75% discount on these three, I get a total ₹436 same as the collection error-price.  So am I still screwed or not? Yes, I am. Can I make myself feel better that I got 75% off discount (instead of 67%) on the items I intend to own? Probably..

Why do they do this and make us feel sad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2017)

007 said:


> Enjoy you ppl who don't own any Bioshock game.
> 
> Bioshock: The Collection for ₹436
> 
> ...



So, should I buy it or not? I have a potato tablet (Asus T200TA) and won't be able to play it (or most post 2008 titles) on the same. Hoping to get a 1060 rig/laptop by Q4.


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, should I buy it or not? I have a potato tablet (Asus T200TA) and won't be able to play it (or most post 2008 titles) on the same. Hoping to get a 1060 rig/laptop by Q4.


If you do not have any Bioshock game yet, go for it now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2017)

007 said:


> If you do not have any Bioshock game yet, go for it now.


Bought it. Thanks


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2017)

Gaming sale at Flipkart. Physical copies. Here are few decent deals to check out.

SID Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth + Expansion Pack for *₹199* (80% off)

Assassin's Creed: Unity for *₹265* (85% off)

Fallout 4 for *₹999* (50% off)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare for *₹1749* (50% off)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare (Legacy Edition) for *₹2449* (52% off)


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2017)

^please keep telling sales on other sites too. Thank for info..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Gaming sale at Flipkart. Physical copies. Here are few decent deals to check out.
> 
> SID Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth + Expansion Pack for *₹199* (80% off)
> 
> ...



Hmm. I think apart from Fallout 4 and Civ deal. Others can be purchased from Steam cheaper when on sales. Fallout is pretty good deal if someone wants to play considering that Steam has listed that game at 4200 so even at 75% discount after several years, it'll be at 1050 at the very least and that too is wishful thinking considering that they are acting like arseholes and not giving discounts bigger than 67% since last 2-3 sales. Its a pity that I don't have time for Fallout 4 for now or I would had bought that game.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2017)

Few *₹99* titles from Flipkart sales:

Battleborn for *₹99* (90% off | Steam price during sales ₹124)

Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth for *₹99* (90% off | Steam price during sales ₹499)

Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham for *₹99* (80% off | Steam price during sales ₹182)


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 23, 2017)

007 said:


> Few *₹99* titles from Flipkart sales:
> 
> Battleborn for *₹99* (90% off | Steam price during sales ₹124)



@ 007
Sir ji, i saved you some bucks.  You can buy this dead game now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2017)

Franchise - Metro Redux

Bundle for 146


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Franchise - Metro Redux
> 
> Bundle for 146



This is an amazing deal for the two games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Franchise - Metro Redux
> 
> Bundle for 146



Nice deal..


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Mar 26, 2017)

If some body want a F310 Logitech Xinput controller, it is available on amazon.in for Rs. 1299 -/


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2017)

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare free for 24hrs

News - Now Free on Steam for a Limited Time - Chivalry: Medieval Warfar


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2017)

Got it..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Overlord is now free at Codemasters

Overlord | Codemasters Digital Stor


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 4, 2017)

All Blizzard games now available to buy from official retailer Gamestheshop


----------



## 007 (Apr 5, 2017)

alienempire said:


> All Blizzard games now available to buy from official retailer Gamestheshop


This is a huge achievement for GTS if what you say is true that they are the pioneers of Blizzard distribution in India!! 

Wait..does that mean I don't have to import my CEs anymore? Good times ahead!  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Overlord is now free at Codemasters
> 
> Overlord | Codemasters Digital Stor


Was it free for that day alone?
It's 4.99$ now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> Was it free for that day alone?
> It's 4.99$ now.



Yes for that day alone its free.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2017)

Endless Space Collection for just *Rs.66* in Steam

Save 96% on Endless Space® - Collection on Steam


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 19, 2017)

Humble Intergalactic Bundle (pay what you want and help charity

galactic civilisation 1 free


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 19, 2017)

Original StarCraft anthology is now free on Blizzard.

Classic Games - Blizzard Sho

4k Remaster announced

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Apr 20, 2017)

Saints Row 2 is free at GOG for the next 48 hours.

Also Saints  Row 2, Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition, Saints Row: The  Third - The Full Package & Saints Row: Gat out of Hell are on GOG  Connect. For SR 3 & 4, owning only the base game in Steam will  also enable you redeem your GOTY copies at GOG.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2017)

Skud said:


> Saints Row 2 is free at GOG for the next 48 hours.
> 
> Also Saints  Row 2, Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition, Saints Row: The  Third - The Full Package & Saints Row: Gat out of Hell are on GOG  Connect. For SR 3 & 4, owning only the base game in Steam will  also enable you redeem your GOTY copies at GOG.



Have the collection on steam. Thanks for GOG Connect.


----------



## 007 (Apr 21, 2017)

Claim Fantasy General at GOG for FREE!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2017)

Skud said:


> Saints Row 2 is free at GOG for the next 48 hours.
> 
> Also Saints  Row 2, Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition, Saints Row: The  Third - The Full Package & Saints Row: Gat out of Hell are on GOG  Connect. For SR 3 & 4, owning only the base game in Steam will  also enable you redeem your GOTY copies at GOG.


Also saints row is currently on sale on steam. So buy it there and activate on GOG if you want two copies.

NOTE: 
No need to buy SR2 as it is free on GOG. 
Base games on steam will give you complete editions on GOG

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 21, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Also saints row is currently on sale on steam. So buy it there and activate on GOG if you want two copies.


Is Gat Out of Hell worth ₹119?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris (Apr 22, 2017)

I buy SaintRow 4, i could have buy it + DLC for like INR 50 more... Wish they could do refund


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Apr 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Is Gat Out of Hell worth ₹119?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Totally. Buy it. It's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Apr 22, 2017)

Why did Ubisoft increase the price of Watch_dogs 2 on the Indian steam store. Crazy.

Edit: it's for all recently released AAA Ubisoft titles. Far cry primal price has also increased. Also other games like Grow up which were costing Rs 299 is now 620.

Recently Steam added new currencies to their catalogue maybe because of that. 

If this continues get ready to shell out more money guys.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 22, 2017)

chris said:


> I buy SaintRow 4, i could have buy it + DLC for like INR 50 more... Wish they could do refund


Where did you buy SR4 Chris? If you got only the base game on steam then you can redeem the game+all dlc on gog connect.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 24, 2017)

SC2 legacy of the void is up for preorder on Flipkart for ₹999. That's the same price for when it goes on sale on Blizzard for 50%.

Since I already own battle chest 1, I can't get the benefit of battle chest two. Would you suggest I get this?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2017)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Why did Ubisoft increase the price of Watch_dogs 2 on the Indian steam store. Crazy.
> 
> Edit: it's for all recently released AAA Ubisoft titles. Far cry primal price has also increased. Also other games like Grow up which were costing Rs 299 is now 620.
> 
> ...



I am just going to ignore their games from now on. Already removed all Ubi games from my wishlist as of now.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think this article pretty much sums it up for the price increase. *www.pcgamer.com/valve-email-reveal...ng-to-ten-countries-more-could-be-on-the-way/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Why did Ubisoft increase the price of Watch_dogs 2 on the Indian steam store. Crazy.
> 
> Edit: it's for all recently released AAA Ubisoft titles. Far cry primal price has also increased. Also other games like Grow up which were costing Rs 299 is now 620.
> 
> ...


Another victim of greed which I just noticed is Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Just last month I was showing their Steam page to my friends and was explaining how decently they have priced (₹989 for base+season pass) a AAA game in the current greedy era of EA, Capcom and others. Today the game is live and priced at ₹2999.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Apr 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Another victim of greed which I just noticed is Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Just last month I was showing their Steam page to my friends and was explaining how decently they have priced (₹989 for base+season pass) a AAA game in the current greedy era of EA, Capcom and others. Today the game is live and priced at ₹2999.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Damn. Seriously. Really don't know where this is heading. That's a huge increase. The physical version also costs ₹1.899/-.


----------



## 007 (Apr 25, 2017)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Damn. Seriously. Really don't know where this is heading. That's a huge increase. The physical version also costs ₹1.899/-.


They will be brought to reality the hard way. Just when people are s...l...o...w...l...y becoming legit in a country like us where 99% of the people still raise up their collar when pirating something believing it to be an achievement of some sort, unaware that it is another form of stealing, price hikes like this is only going to increase piracy doublefold. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Another victim of greed which I just noticed is Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Just last month I was showing their Steam page to my friends and was explaining how decently they have priced (₹989 for base+season pass) a AAA game in the current greedy era of EA, Capcom and others. Today the game is live and priced at ₹2999.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I may go back to Captain Jack Sparrow to get my games if all publishers do this sh*t


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2017)

alienempire said:


> I may go back to Captain Jack Sparrow to get my games if all publishers do this sh*t


Dark days ahead.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Apr 25, 2017)

For those people who don't pirate and don't want to pirate in future too, have only one option, of not buying the game.

Unfortunately, there is no place where gamers can unite and stand against the company that increases the price of games. Like a forum or a petition website for gamers.

If most of the gamers stand together to boycott the game company who increases prices of the games then the companies will surely fall into the line.

But currently, it does not seem possible.


----------



## chris (Apr 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Where did you buy SR4 Chris? If you got only the base game on steam then you can redeem the game+all dlc on gog connect.



I purchased from Steam, just the base game SR 4. Only see the game + DLC version after see this thread. I will check gog connect.


----------



## 007 (Apr 25, 2017)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition (GOG) FREE!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a gog code for the Witcher if anybody missed it



007 said:


> The Witcher Enhanced Edition (GOG) FREE!


You beat me to it.


----------



## 007 (Apr 26, 2017)

Heroes of the Storm - Mega Bundle of 20 Heroes FREE!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Heroes of the Storm - Mega Bundle of 20 Heroes FREE!


Anyone plays this game? How good is it compared to DotA , LoL?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2017)

Steam Community :: Group :: Free TF2 Giveaways


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone plays this game? How good is it compared to DotA , LoL?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



HotS is casual, short as compared to Dota and LoL. It doesnt mean that its not fun. Different people like different games, you might have to try to confirm if its your cup of tea or not.
As far as player base goes LoL> DotA>HotS


----------



## striker_rage (Apr 28, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Steam Community :: Group :: Free TF2 Giveaways



Thanks for the share bro, got the game. Do share more such deals in future if possible.


----------



## chimera201 (May 4, 2017)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Blog

Trouble for reapershop?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Blog
> 
> Trouble for reapershop?


Not necessarily, they may now have a delayed delivery system instead of instantly. Like how you had on steamz.co (which closed btw)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2017)

QUAKE CHAMPIONS PC CLOSED BETA KEYS GIVEAWAY
Wanna play in the Quake Champions PC Beta? Of course you do! Read on to learn more...

IGN Prime - Quake Champions Closed Beta Key Giveaway


----------



## Cyberghost (May 11, 2017)

[Glitch]Get Bayonetta and Vanquish for ₹998. All you need to add both games in the same cart then you'll see both are discounted to 25% off ie ₹499 each.

Bayonetta on Steam

Pre-purchase Vanquish on Steam


----------



## Sarang\m/ (May 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> QUAKE CHAMPIONS PC CLOSED BETA KEYS GIVEAWAY
> Wanna play in the Quake Champions PC Beta? Of course you do! Read on to learn more...
> 
> IGN Prime - Quake Champions Closed Beta Key Giveaway


I tried beta last weekend and the game was really fun though I was getting rekt like a noob all games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2017)

Renowned explorers on GOG connect and also 50% off on steam. Pretty fun game.

Save 50% on Renowned Explorers: International Society on Steam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 11, 2017)

Eador: Genesis FREE!


----------



## 007 (May 11, 2017)

DiRT 3 Complete Edition FREE! (Not Steam)


----------



## 007 (May 11, 2017)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare for ₹999 (lightning deal, grab fast)


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2017)

Anybody wants  "Guest Pass: Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad with Rising Storm" PM me...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2017)

Buy Dungeons 2 from the Humble Store

Free for limited time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare for ₹999 (lightning deal, grab fast)


Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare - Legacy Edition is also available in lightning sale at ₹1700. (Steam base price is ₹5350)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare - Legacy Edition is also available in lightning sale at ₹1700. (Steam base price is ₹5350)


Trust me, not worth it. Hence the discount.

A better deal is doom which is at a lowest ever discount of 67% now on steam.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2017)

Alan Wake Sunset Sale 13.-15.5.2017 on Steam starts @ 10.30 pm today. This is your last chance to buy the game as it will removed from the store becoz of expired music license. Also note that you can't preserve gift copies because of steam's new gift regulations
Alan Wake on Steam


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2017)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare on lightning sale for ₹749


----------



## itsane (May 14, 2017)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided available for Rs. 250/- on Steam for the next 27 hours!
Save 75% on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Steam

Fantastic game for that price...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2017)

Dead in Bermuda free

Origin

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 18, 2017)

Trinelogy Bundle at 86% off. If you own Trine 1 & 2, you can get Trine 3 for ₹111


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2017)

itsane said:


> Deus Ex Mankind Divided available for Rs. 250/- on Steam for the next 27 hours!
> Save 75% on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Steam
> 
> Fantastic game for that price...


fk missed it


----------



## 007 (May 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> fk missed it


No worries. It will come again and again.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> fk missed it


Wait for steam sale. Even the season pass will get a steep discount then.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2017)

Buy Phantom Dust - Microsoft Store

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2017)

Mount & Blade is currently available for free on GOG | Software | OC3D News

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 21, 2017)

I am going to buy CS Go game.
Need help.
I don't have steam id, but whenever I create it I feel like deleting it (hate towards social media like things). So how do I buy CS Go game, so that whenever I want, I can add game to steam??
What are your suggestions.
I played CS Go game from warzone.
Which I need to update whenever update available. Can I update Original Game? 
Some stupid doubts. Please don't mind.


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I am going to buy CS Go game.
> Need help.
> I don't have steam id, but whenever I create it I feel like deleting it (hate towards social media like things). So how do I buy CS Go game, so that whenever I want, I can add game to steam??
> What are your suggestions.
> ...


You need Steam to activate and play CS:GO. Can't avoid that. You can however purchase the game from either Steam (digital purchase and direct download) or from Amazon or Flipkart or GamesTheShop (physical copies with Steam key and disc). You don't have to use the social media elements of Steam if you don't like to. Steam updates the game as and when a new update is available for the game, you don't have to manually do anything. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I am going to buy CS Go game.
> Need help.
> I don't have steam id, but whenever I create it I feel like deleting it (hate towards social media like things). So how do I buy CS Go game, so that whenever I want, I can add game to steam??
> What are your suggestions.
> ...


Just wait and Baba Ramdev will eventually release a Patanjali client for people who want to play multiplayer games without any attachment to social media tools.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

007 said:


> You need Steam to activate and play CS:GO. Can't avoid that. You can however purchase the game from either Steam (digital purchase and direct download) or from Amazon or Flipkart or GamesTheShop (physical copies with Steam key and disc). You don't have to use the social media elements of Steam if you don't like to. Steam updates the game as and when a new update is available for the game, you don't have to manually do anything.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


With physical CD and key for cs go, can I use it for multiple accounts??
Or use for 1st account, then delete account for some reason. Then create 2nd account and add this game again. Will this game work then?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> With physical CD and key for cs go, can I use it for multiple accounts??
> Or use for 1st account, then delete account for some reason. Then create 2nd account and add this game again. Will this game work then?


Keys are tied to account. You can't reuse them.
Why would you create another account for steam anyway?
Physical discs have no meaning these days.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Keys are tied to account. You can't reuse them.
> Why would you create another account for steam anyway?


Actually I have a good habit of creating and deleting account often..
Which will be better deal??
Steam ~ ₹480
Amazon Flipkart ~ ₹550


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Actually I have a good habit of creating and deleting account often..
> Which will be better deal??
> Steam ~ ₹480
> Amazon Flipkart ~ ₹550


Wait for steam sales.
I got it for 144 (included in Valve Complete Pack worth 738).


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for steam sales.
> I got it for 144 (included in Valve Complete Pack worth 738).


When is steam sales??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> When is steam sales??


Next month hopefully.


----------



## Kaltrops (May 22, 2017)

Vigneshs87 said:


> Why did Ubisoft increase the price of Watch_dogs 2 on the Indian steam store. Crazy.
> 
> Edit: it's for all recently released AAA Ubisoft titles. Far cry primal price has also increased. Also other games like Grow up which were costing Rs 299 is now 620.
> 
> ...



Steam had no say in it. Publishers call. But yeah, pretty sad. Good thing I purchased Watchdogs 2 and Wildlands before the increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> With physical CD and key for cs go, can I use it for multiple accounts??
> Or use for 1st account, then delete account for some reason. Then create 2nd account and add this game again. Will this game work then?



That sounds like you are trying to cheat or abuse the loot drops or something fishy.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> That sounds like you are trying to cheat or abuse the loot drops or something fishy.



Nope not like that. As I mentioned earlier, habit creating account and then deleting it.
Like, "At first looks awesome, then got bored with it.. so deleted"..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Nope not like that. As I mentioned earlier, habit creating account and then deleting it.
> Like, "At first looks awesome, then got bored with it.. so deleted"..


Maybe don't login instead of deleting.

Buying games for one account, deleting it and then creating another account would sound stupid.


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Nope not like that. As I mentioned earlier, habit creating account and then deleting it.
> Like, "At first looks awesome, then got bored with it.. so deleted"..



You can uninstall games, make profile private, etc


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2017)

Starpoint Gemini 2 will be free on Steam until May 24th | Software | OC3D News

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2017)

Buy Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition from the Humble Store

Free for limited time

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Buy Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition from the Humble Store
> 
> Free for limited time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Got it. Thanks


----------



## HE-MAN (May 29, 2017)

it says free for limited time but I cannot get it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> it says free for limited time but I cannot get it


Promo ended on may 27

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2017)

Verdun 4-pack on sale at *₹104* per copy.
@striker_rage, @aniketdawn.89, @Cyberghost   joined for a copy.
*All copies reserved*. Let me know if you need one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Verdun 4-pack on sale at *₹104* per copy.
> @striker_rage joined for a copy.
> *2 copies* remaining. Let me know if you need one.


Me

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Me


Alrighty. One more to come onboard.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Alrighty. One more to come onboard.


Reserve one for me


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Reserve one for me


Done. Purchased the 4-pack. Please ping me on Steam for your copy.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jun 3, 2017)

007 said:


> Done. Purchased the 4-pack. Please ping me on Steam for your copy.


Whats your steam ID?


----------



## 007 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Whats your steam ID?


Sent you friend request.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2017)

The Witcher 3 GOTY Still at 499 Rs on Steam, Buy now


----------



## itsane (Jun 3, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> The Witcher 3 GOTY Still at 499 Rs on Steam, Buy now


Thanks! Bought.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsane (Jun 4, 2017)

Witcher 1  and 2 also on sale on Steam.. hurry as it is for limited period only...! 

Witcher 1 for Rs. 84, 1 & 2 bundle for Rs. 125. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2017)

itsane said:


> Witcher 1  and 2 also on sale on Steam.. hurry as it is for limited period only...!
> 
> Witcher 1 for Rs. 84, 1 & 2 bundle for Rs. 125.


Thanks. Bought Witcher 1 and 2. Got it for correction, Rs 139 (55 and 84).
I find myself not buying items on my wishlist, but rather something which was NOT in my wishlist.


----------



## itsane (Jun 4, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Thanks. Bought Witcher 1 and 2. Got it for correction, Rs 139 (55 and 84).
> I find myself not buying items on my wishlist, but rather something which was NOT in my wishlist.


Haha.. happens all the time. When there is a good deal, one buys it for future, just in case.. 
But it's strange that you got it for 139. For me the bundle cost for 1 and 2 was Rs. 125. Did you buy both seperately or via the bundle offer? It's a small difference anyways, but just wondering...
Happy playing! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2017)

itsane said:


> Haha.. happens all the time. When there is a good deal, one buys it for future, just in case..
> But it's strange that you got it for 139. For me the bundle cost for 1 and 2 was Rs. 125. Did you buy both seperately or via the bundle offer? It's a small difference anyways, but just wondering...
> Happy playing!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It's not a small difference. 
I bought it as a bundle. Weird.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 4, 2017)

itsane said:


> Witcher 1  and 2 also on sale on Steam.. hurry as it is for limited period only...!
> 
> Witcher 1 for Rs. 84, 1 & 2 bundle for Rs. 125.
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



I just saw the post and went onto Steam. Witcher 2 for a little less than 400 and Witcher 1 for around 300. Guess I missed it!


----------



## itsane (Jun 4, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I just saw the post and went onto Steam. Witcher 2 for a little less than 400 and Witcher 1 for around 300. Guess I missed it!


Sorry to hear - apparently the offer was till 4th June, 10pm IST. But don't worry, Steam's old titles do keep going on sale.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the upbeat message. I am about to buy a GTX 1070 next month. So thought to finish up some old games I have always wanted to play


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2017)

Witcher 3 GOTY for Rs 499 has more content than Battlefield 1 + Battlefront 2 combined for God knows what money


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 5, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher 3 GOTY for Rs 499 has more content than Battlefield 1 + Battlefront 2 combined for God knows what money


Lol....you're comparing a Single player RPG against a predominantly multiplayer FPS shooter game.   Battlefront 2 is not yet released and will also be focused more on MP aspect.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2017)

More games added to GOG Connect as part of Summer Sale 2017. Claim your eligible games now!

I got the below 15 games for free.

*i.imgur.com/1Bgtr9b.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2017)

Shadowgrounds Pack for ₹65. Individual games not on sale. Both games can be claimed for free in GOG Connect.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2017)

Free game

Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 7, 2017)

Free game:

Outland on Steam

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 7, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Free game:
> 
> Outland on Steam
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



dudeeeeeeeeee 

@007


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure if this was posted before. Just sharing the summer sale dates again.

*i.imgur.com/81wFfLh.png


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 9, 2017)

Free game:

Payday 2 on Steam


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2017)

striker_rage said:


> Free game:
> 
> Payday 2 on Steam


Ultimate edition incoming.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2017)

INSIDE 40% off on Steam

In other news, browsing Origin store is a nightmare.


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2017)

Infinite Gaming Sale at Origin.


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2017)

007 said:


> Thanks to this thread and all the PC gaming deal hunters out there, this is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png


Thanks again to all PC game deal hunters out there. 
Well, I certainly miss myself being a God but nevertheless, I do appreciate my new badge. 

*i.imgur.com/saAK0VZ.png


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 11, 2017)

Free game:

DEAD IN BERMUDA on Origin


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2017)

Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for Hearthstone purchases. That's a real loot IMO. Other than that its a bunch of DLC shovelware.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for Hearthstone purchases. That's a real loot IMO. Other than that its a bunch of DLC shovelware.



awesome share bro!!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble E3 2017 Digital Ticket - $1 Tier has 500 Amazon Coins (worth $4.90) which can be used for Hearthstone purchases. That's a real loot IMO. Other than that its a bunch of DLC shovelware.


Nice share,

But how famous is hearthstone. Never bothered trying it out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jun 13, 2017)

Is battlefield 1 worth to buy at ₹1350/-
No plans to buy anytime sooner. Should i get it or wait few more months..
Or should i wait till its available on origin access..
Confused?? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Is battlefield 1 worth to buy at ₹1350/-
> No plans to buy anytime sooner. Should i get it or wait few more months..
> Or should i wait till its available on origin access..
> Confused??
> ...


Wait. If you have already waited this long. SP will stay and MP won't die for at least a few more years.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2017)

I got battlefield 4 this sale though. Once it got down to 75%. They gave all the dlc free from BF4 sometime back. They also gave free dlc for hardline and titanfall. So you never know.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2017)

Starcraft sale at Blizzard.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 16, 2017)

Free game:

Fantasy General on GOG


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 17, 2017)

Free game:

Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault On Origin


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 18, 2017)

Free game:
*Cyborg Detonator + Beast Blaster + Zombie Boom On Indiegala*


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2017)

i need battlefield 1,star wars battlefront and hardline does anyone has deals for that?


----------



## 007 (Jun 19, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> i need battlefield 1,star wars battlefront and hardline does anyone has deals for that?


There is a sale going on right now if you have not checked that yet. Origin

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

PAYDAY 2: Hoxton's Housewarming Party DLC (Free) *www.overkillsoftware.com/housewarmingkeys/


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> PAYDAY 2: Hoxton's Housewarming Party DLC (Free) *www.overkillsoftware.com/housewarmingkeys/



Thanks bro for the share!!!

@007 @aniketdawn.89


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2017)

Payday have lost its lustre.


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2017)

HITMAN Episode 1 FREE today at 9:30PM IST. 

*ENTER A WORLD OF ASSASSINATION *


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 20, 2017)

007 said:


> HITMAN Episode 1 FREE today at 9:30PM IST.
> 
> *ENTER A WORLD OF ASSASSINATION *



superb find bro!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2017)

007 said:


> HITMAN Episode 1 FREE today at 9:30PM IST.
> 
> *ENTER A WORLD OF ASSASSINATION *


Unable to see a "Play now" or "Get it for free" button.


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unable to see a "Play now" or "Get it for free" button.


They have taken down that package. Should go live shortly I hope.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 21, 2017)

007 said:


> HITMAN Episode 1 FREE today at 9:30PM IST.
> 
> *ENTER A WORLD OF ASSASSINATION *


Anyone got this?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2017)

masterkd said:


> Anyone got this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 21, 2017)

masterkd said:


> Anyone got this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Still showing full package for me. If I click individual game, it is showing N/A.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2017)

@masterkd, @SaiyanGoku, @sohan_92 - You need to download the Demo version on the Steam page.

"All Steam users will be able to download The ICA Facility and the download includes absolutely everything that we’ve released for that location; two story missions (including all cut-scenes), two Escalation Contracts, more than 40 challenges, 17 achievements and trophies, plus thousands of player-created missions in Contracts Mode – all of that is now available completely free of charge.

You'll be able to keep all your progress if you choose to buy the full game."


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

007 said:


> @masterkd, @SaiyanGoku, @sohan_92 - You need to download the Demo version on the Steam page.
> 
> "All Steam users will be able to download The ICA Facility and the download includes absolutely everything that we’ve released for that location; two story missions (including all cut-scenes), two Escalation Contracts, more than 40 challenges, 17 achievements and trophies, plus thousands of player-created missions in Contracts Mode – all of that is now available completely free of charge.
> 
> ...


so... no +1 to library. Right?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2017)

Killing Floor is free on Humble bundle. Buy Killing Floor from the Humble Store


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> so... no +1 to library. Right?


Correct.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Killing Floor is free on Humble bundle. Buy Killing Floor from the Humble Store


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Killing Floor is free on Humble bundle. Buy Killing Floor from the Humble Store


thank you kind, sir


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 22, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Killing Floor is free on Humble bundle. Buy Killing Floor from the Humble Store



awesome find bro!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2017)

Save 90% on Serious Sam 2 on Steam
Rs 36

Save 91% on Serious Sam Complete Pack on Steam
Rs 402


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2017)

Rocket league is 339/- and 707/- for 4 pack. I can get the 4 pack if anyone wants to split.

Same for Rust. 282/- and 589/- for 4 pack.

Anyone wants to split these?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2017)

Save 80% on Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition on Steam

Rs 197


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 23, 2017)

Save 90% on Outland on Steam

36 INR


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone wanna split Trine 3 - 3 Pack? ₹98 per copy.

Anyone wanna split Banner Saga 4 Pack? ₹91 per copy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

007 said:


> Anyone wanna split Trine 3 - 3 Pack? ₹98 per copy.
> 
> Anyone wanna split Banner Saga 4 Pack? ₹91 per copy.


Have both already. T3 is an unfinished game.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2017)

*Paradox Rolling Back Price Increases after Steam Sale*



Their CEO Fredrik Wester made an announcement:

*forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/index...-information-thread-latest-news-here.1031635/

The relevant part quoted (emphasis mine):

In regards to the price changes you are absolutely right. You deserve more transparency and better communication from Paradox when it comes to changing of our prices and pricing policy. Therefore I have decided to roll back all price changes made; any price changes will have to be for future products well communicated in advance. I just came off the phone with Steam and they say we can't do the roll-back before the Summer Sale is over (otherwise it would mean we have to take all Paradox products off the summer sale) but it will be done right after. For anyone who bought any of the games during this time (including during the summer sale) we will try to refund (if possible in the Steam platform) or reimburse with games of a value exceeding the difference. If none of this is possible (I do not in detail know the limits to the Steam platform) we will internally calculate the difference in revenue before and after the price change, double the value, and donate the money to the UNHCR. 

Not sure if their proposal of reimbursement is even possible, and it's slightly unfortunate that the rollback can only be done after the sale. But wow, didn't expect them to revert the prices back.



Buy Paradox games only in next sale


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have both already. T3 is an unfinished game.


Thanks. I'll wait for it to get humble bundled then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

Overall a very disappointing sale for me so far. Anyone else share the same emotions?

I feel that the old sales were so much better. Granted that you would have to check every 12 hours for flash sales, but that used to be so much more exciting as well. :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Overall a very disappointing sale for me so far. Anyone else share the same emotions?
> 
> I feel that the old sales were so much better. Granted that you would have to check every 12 hours for flash sales, but that used to be so much more exciting as well. :/
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



The old sales where much better in terms of discounts but this format of same discount throughout the sale is peace of mind for me. No frenzy of checking whats on lightening deal or today's deal every day.

I've bought Player Unknown's, Euro Truck sim 2, and Rust splitted from 4 pack so far. Should be enough till XMAS sale I suppose.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

But now most deals are at 50% compared to the 75% before. Not so useful as a sale anymore. Them deep discount days are gone

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 23, 2017)

Next sale would be Halloween?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Next sale would be Halloween?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


November yeah.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 23, 2017)

Borderlands 2 GOTY @440. I remember in last winter sale it was 300ish

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2017)

Follow steamdb for the best discounts

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I feel that the old sales were so much better. Granted that you would have to check every 12 hours for flash sales, but that used to be so much more exciting as well. :/



I'll reply to this by quoting my last year's post on the topic.  It was every 8 hours btw.


007 said:


> As much as I like the fact that gamers won't miss any deals during the sale, I have to admit that I hate this format just because there is no "game" in it for me.
> 
> There is no thrill anymore in setting up alarms three times a day so you don't miss the next community voting, the thrill of exploring new deals on a daily basis, the thrill of flash sales, the thrill of playing fastest finger first and snatching price errors and of course the thrill of checking new deals while standing near stinking bathrooms and charging mobile in train while traveling to hometown over pathetic 2G networks. That last one is more of a pain though.
> 
> What I mean is the new format is dull and b-o-r-i-n-g for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I am going to buy CS Go game.
> Need help.
> I don't have steam id, but whenever I create it I feel like deleting it (hate towards social media like things). So how do I buy CS Go game, so that whenever I want, I can add game to steam??
> What are your suggestions.
> ...


Get the Valve Complete Pack for Rs 611
Save 91% on Valve Complete Pack on Steam

CS GO is going for Rs 320. The bundle is worth it, not cs go alone.


----------



## dilbersha (Jun 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Valve Complete Pack for Rs 611
> Save 91% on Valve Complete Pack on Steam
> 
> CS GO is going for Rs 320. The bundle is worth it, not cs go alone.


Can expect more drop if i wait until end of tge year?

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 27, 2017)

dilbersha said:


> Can expect more drop if i wait until end of tge year?
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk



It's already 92%off. How much more do you want? And half of those are the best titles in all time PC gaming. I don't think it would have more discount later. You would only be saving a few rupees anyways.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2017)

dilbersha said:


> Can expect more drop if i wait until end of tge year?
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


*www.steamprices.com/in/bundle/232/valve-complete-pack
611 is the lowest price ever according to this site. I bought it for 738 on 1st Jan 2017.


----------



## dilbersha (Jun 27, 2017)

Ohh kk
Thanks

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilbersha (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys,
How's 3d mark+vr mark budle offer
And tomb raider goty
Any other suggestions for best deal ever

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 27, 2017)

dilbersha said:


> Guys,
> How's 3d mark+vr mark budle offer
> And tomb raider goty
> Any other suggestions for best deal ever
> ...


Use steamDB. You will get all your answers.


----------



## 007 (Jun 28, 2017)

Diablo 3 base game and expansion for $9.99 each on account of launch of Rise of Necromancer Pack.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 28, 2017)

Free game:

Mob Rule Classic On Steam


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 29, 2017)

Free game:

MANDAGON On Steam


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 29, 2017)

striker_rage said:


> Free game:
> 
> MANDAGON On Steam


Thank you Kind Sir


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 29, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> Thank you Kind Sir



You're most welcome Kind Sir


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2017)

$100 Steam wallet code for $90 at eBay US. Sold by PayPal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 30, 2017)

007 said:


> $100 Steam wallet code for $90 at eBay US. Sold by PayPal.


Damn! I spent $80 on steam this sale a few days back  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Damn! I spent $80 on steam this sale a few days back


Yeah this could've saved a bit for you and future Steam purchases. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 30, 2017)

007 said:


> $100 Steam wallet code for $90 at eBay US. Sold by PayPal.


Any deals for lower values? ~ $50?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2017)

007 said:


> $100 Steam wallet code for $90 at eBay US. Sold by PayPal.


You Bought?


----------



## thinkjamil (Jun 30, 2017)

Any deal on battlefield 1 currently running?

Damn this steam sale. Not at all happy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 30, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Any deal on battlefield 1 currently running?
> 
> Damn this steam sale. Not at all happy.


You missed the ea sale from a couple of weeks back. Bf1 was 50% off. Nothing right now

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 30, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Any deal on battlefield 1 currently running?
> 
> Damn this steam sale. Not at all happy.


Just skip the game. You'll get bored fast

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 1, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You missed the ea sale from a couple of weeks back. Bf1 was 50% off. Nothing right now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah..I saw it..I let it pass thinking steam sale would be better. BF 1 + Titanfall bundle was a steal.



Pasapa said:


> Just skip the game. You'll get bored fast
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If I don't find any deal soon, then its a skip.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 3, 2017)

Free Game: 

DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round: Core Fighters on Steam


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Free Game:
> 
> DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round: Core Fighters on Steam



That was always free 




thinkjamil said:


> Yeah..I saw it..I let it pass thinking steam sale would be better. BF 1 + Titanfall bundle was a steal.



Recent EA games are not on Steam. You know that right?


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 3, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> That was always free



I don't know much about earlier pricing..
check image, it was paid game earlier, now it's free.. so I mentioned that game here..


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I don't know much about earlier pricing..
> check image, it was paid game earlier, now it's free.. so I mentioned that game here..
> 
> View attachment 16936



That is for full game:
Save 60% on Dead or Alive 5 Last Round (Full Game) on Steam

Core fighters is a F2P version.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Just skip the game. You'll get bored fast
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


you have the game played it?


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> you have the game played it?


Yep, I've played it for like 20-30hrs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Yep, I've played it for like 20-30hrs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


How is hardline? I got it this sale. Is it worth ₹350?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How is hardline? I got it this sale. Is it worth ₹350?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i liked hardline mp better than bf1 i would have bought it if i had cc


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How is hardline? I got it this sale. Is it worth ₹350?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I haven't played it but the servers are almost dead on pc. Single player is mediocre at best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't played it but the servers are almost dead on pc. Single player is mediocre at best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


SP worth ₹350?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> I haven't played it but the servers are almost dead on pc. Single player is mediocre at best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


are you sure hardline servers are dead because bf4 is still there so i expect hardline servers would be up better


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> are you sure hardline servers are dead because bf4 is still there so i expect hardline servers would be up better


bfhstats.com


aniketdawn.89 said:


> SP worth ₹350?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I honestly don't know

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 4, 2017)

I got Rocket league's code with gfx. Anyone wants it for Rs. 200 or less I am not gonna play it.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2017)

Buy Mr.President! for *₹2.71* from *Humble Store*. 
Current price on Steam = ₹77. Has achievements and cards that gives you back ₹12-13.

*ABOUT THIS GAME*
*Mr.President! Can you take a bullet* for the soon to be President of the United States of America?! You play as D1ck “Rock-Hard” Johnson a bulletproof man, the best bodyguard money can buy. He is sworn to protect the most hated presidential candidate of all time Ronald Rump. 

=== No brainer. Not to mention reviews are Mostly Positive.  Please buy and support and lets do a round of 1 minute silence for those poor Americans for the next few years.


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2017)

Doom (100% UNCUT version) Day-One-Edition for approx *₹450*. Price in Steam sales = ₹1000. Any friends in Germany can help? It looks like a physical copy. Dammit!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

007 said:


> Doom (100% UNCUT version) Day-One-Edition for approx *₹450*. Price in Steam sales = ₹1000. Any friends in Germany can help? It looks like a physical copy. Dammit!


Damn. Would like to get one myself.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Damn. Would like to get one myself.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No worries bro. Since it's physical copy I think it would be mostly region locked. The name is Bethesda you know. I got excited due to the similar fact that gamesplanet.de always sells uncut region free keys. I watch out for fallout deals from them usually. So I kinda got carried away with it.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

007 said:


> No worries bro. Since it's physical copy I think it would be mostly region locked. The name is Bethesda you know. I got excited due to the similar fact that gamesplanet.de always sells uncut region free keys. I watch out for fallout deals from them usually. So I kinda got carried away with it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah true. Anyway they are charging +€5 for shipping

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Jul 4, 2017)

007 said:


> Buy Mr.President! for *₹2.71* from *Humble Store*.
> Current price on Steam = ₹77. Has achievements and cards that gives you back ₹12-13.
> 
> *ABOUT THIS GAME*
> ...


Anybody having trouble in paypal with HDFC CC? My transaction is getting declined.


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 4, 2017)

masterkd said:


> Anybody having trouble in paypal with HDFC CC? My transaction is getting declined.



Unsure about HDFC but used ICICI and worked fine.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Yup my ICICI debit also got denied because minimum amount for purchase is 0.20$ 

Had to use paypal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

Just paid with PayPal with HDFC cc. No issues. Charged ₹2.60

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 4, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Yup my ICICI debit also got denied because minimum amount for purchase is 0.20$
> 
> Had to use paypal.



Yes.

Sorry about my previous post, for not elaborating.

Even I had to use my ICICI with Paypal. Would not work normally as the amount is too small for it to pass through.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 4, 2017)

I got a call from bank. It was getting declined because the system thought it as suspicious activity. Now after I confirmed bank have unblocked it and my transaction went through.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2017)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY for ₹198.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2017)

Didn't buy a single product these sales ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

Purchases this sale

Rust - 147/-
Rocket league - 177/- 
Tomb Raider GOTY - 145/-
Euro Truck Simulator 2- 241/-

PUBG - 999/- (Submitted refund request. Not sure If I'd get the refund. Have 6 hrs playtime.)
Don Bradman Cricket 14 - 499/-  (Can't get the game to work. Frequent crashes. Will refund.)
Car Mechanic Simulator - 84/-  (Refunded. No time for this.)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Purchases this sale
> 
> Rust - 147/-
> Rocket league - 177/-
> ...


Why refunding PUBG?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Why refunding PUBG?


It's slow paced and sort of easy compared to h1z1 kotk. It's good game but I expected much more compared to h1z1. I'll get it when it is better optimized and on sale later if I get the refund.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ryse: Son of Rome FREE! (Not Steam Key)
You need to download the GameSessions installer, download the game through it and play the game for minimum 5 minutes to permanently activate a copy of the game in your GameSessions account.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2017)

^Whats the download size?


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^Whats the download size?


25.7 GB


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

That's 1/4th of my FUP and it is only 1st week of the month. 

My PUBG refund request is refused.


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> My PUBG refund request is refused.


Not surprised since the condition is within 2 hours of gameplay and within two weeks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor is available to play for free until Sunday, July 9th in *Steam.*
*Save 80% on Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ on Steam*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2017)

007 said:


> Ryse: Son of Rome FREE! (Not Steam Key)
> You need to download the GameSessions installer, download the game through it and play the game for minimum 5 minutes to permanently activate a copy of the game in your GameSessions account.


No steam key ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> No steam key ?


I think I've mentioned that in my post.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2017)

007 said:


> I think I've mentioned that in my post.


Don't want to create more account for more games ... I want all games to be attached to only 1 ID... Too much mess using multiple id game launchers etc..

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 7, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> Don't want to create more account for more games ... I want all games to be attached to only 1 ID... Too much mess using multiple id game launchers etc..
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Then buy it on steam. It's pretty cheap on sale.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> Don't want to create more account for more games ... I want all games to be attached to only 1 ID... Too much mess using multiple id game launchers etc..
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk



The day has arrived that we don't play free game because it's not on steam!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> The day has arrived that we don't play free game because it's not on steam!


Not really. I don't have any problems with multiple accounts as long as game is good and cheaper than steam.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Not really. I don't have any problems with multiple accounts as long as game is good and cheaper than steam.


So do I.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 8, 2017)

Free game:

Space Codex On Indiegala


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2017)

striker_rage said:


> Free game:
> 
> Space Codex On Indiegala


Claimed it. Thanks bro. Did not have this one. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 11, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> SP worth ₹350?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


SP is good enough. Story of a cop rather than some war like scenario. But multiplayer is almost dead. Out of 6 game modes available, I only played 2 game modes due to scarcity of servers. 

It was on Amazon with seller as g2a for 200 bucks.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> SP is good enough. Story of a cop rather than some war like scenario. But multiplayer is almost dead. Out of 6 game modes available, I only played 2 game modes due to scarcity of servers.
> 
> It was on Amazon with seller as g2a for 200 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


I know. Even then I did not buy it from them. You should avoid g2a as much as possible.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 11, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know. Even then I did not buy it from them. You should avoid g2a as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Why? Any bad experience? G2A site works fine for me when it comes to csgo skins and keys

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Why? Any bad experience? G2A site works fine for me when it comes to csgo skins and keys
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Most keys are not meant for resale. And I have had experiences where the key was a used one, was a prime customer, was promised a refund which never came.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh. Never had much trouble with them, though I mostly deal with their site. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Oh. Never had much trouble with them, though I mostly deal with their site.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Exactly , that's where the black market is  

Amazon, fk are being fooled by them

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD for ₹131 (80% off). FYI if you care, the game is going to be removed on Steam on July 17th.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2017)

Humble Capcom Rising Bundle

*$1 tier:*

STRIDER

Umbrella Corps

DmC: Devil May Cry

*BTA tier:*

Umbrella Corps Deluxe Edition Upgrade Pack

Dead Rising 2: Off the Record

Resident Evil HD REMASTER

Resident Evil 0 HD REMASTER

Resident Evil 6

*$12 tier:*

Dead Rising 2

Dead Rising 3: Apocalypse Edition


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Humble Capcom Rising Bundle
> 
> *$1 tier:*
> 
> ...


Seems like a very bad pack other than strider for a dollar.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolone (Jul 14, 2017)

*FREE Jotun: Valhalla Edition*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2017)

*Free Mass Effect: Andromeda Trial Now Available On All Platforms*
The 10-hour trial is available now on PS4, Xbox One, and PC.


----------



## 007 (Jul 15, 2017)

Jotun: Valhalla Edition FREE on GOG!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 15, 2017)

007 said:


> Jotun: Valhalla Edition FREE on GOG!


Gratitude!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 15, 2017)

Free to play games on steam, ends in 2 days..

Battlerite on Steam

Disc Jam on Steam


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2017)

Bought humble bundle beat the average.

 Are the last two games worth $4.60?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 16, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Bought humble bundle beat the average.
> 
> Are the last two games worth $4.60?


I saw the reviews for Umbrella Corps. And it is Pathetic.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I saw the reviews for Umbrella Corps. And it is Pathetic.


I am asking about the Dead Rising games. Dead rising 2 and dead rising 3.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Jotun: Valhalla Edition FREE on GOG!


It's also free on steam if you don't know. Add it before the option goes away.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 18, 2017)

Origin Sale back again ..Wildlands for 1400. So is BF1

Wasn't Wildlands at 1700 or something at steam sale?


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 18, 2017)

Can anyone get me wildlands Deluxe copy..they don't accept my card..and no PayPal either.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2017)

Look at the Ubisoft titles on Origin sales. Pretty cheap, LOL.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 18, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Look at the Ubisoft titles on Origin sales. Pretty cheap, LOL.


Rivalry? Who would provide services for these games ? Origin or uplay?

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 18, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Rivalry? Who would provide services for these games ? Origin or uplay?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Origin. But they will load up uplay too. And technical assistance on uplay.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Rivalry? Who would provide services for these games ? Origin or uplay?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Both. I don't really give a flying fuck at all. Not much interested in those titles anyway. So not gonna buy or may be I'll buy. Don't know for sure. Would had liked the games on steam but oh well.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2017)

Bought Watch Dogs 1 with season Pass and AC Unity from Origin coz they were dirt cheap and I wanted to play them. Didn't bought any other title as I was unsure if I'll play them or not. Those games were at their historical low anyway.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Bought Watch Dogs 1 with season Pass and AC Unity from Origin coz they were dirt cheap and I wanted to play them. Didn't bought any other title as I was unsure if I'll play them or not. Those games were at their historical low anyway.


The watch dogs season pass edition was cheaper/same price on steam if I am not wrong. (₹449)

Unity is bad :/ AC4 is pretty good though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The watch dogs season pass edition was cheaper/same price on steam if I am not wrong. (₹449)
> 
> Unity is bad :/ AC4 is pretty good though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I got at same price as well.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> I got at same price as well.


Yeah I know. But you could have gotten it on steam  

Since you have most of your games there.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2017)

That time didn't had money. This time price is high.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Bought Watch Dogs 1 with season Pass and AC Unity from Origin coz they were dirt cheap and I wanted to play them. Didn't bought any other title as I was unsure if I'll play them or not. Those games were at their historical low anyway.


Can you confirm the order is processed or not i ordered watch dogs 2 from origin yesterday money taken from my cc still didn't received the game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Can you confirm the order is processed or not i ordered watch dogs 2 from origin yesterday money taken from my cc still didn't received the game


Contact support.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 20, 2017)

It takes time..took around a day for me...Guess they are slow and overwhelmed.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Can you confirm the order is processed or not i ordered watch dogs 2 from origin yesterday money taken from my cc still didn't received the game


It was written that processing might take 24-48 hrs.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 20, 2017)

Doom's paid DLC is now free for everyone

Doom deals incoming...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Bundle Stars: {{ seo.title }} @ $1


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Can you confirm the order is processed or not i ordered watch dogs 2 from origin yesterday money taken from my cc still didn't received the game


Can confirm that order is completed and I have games in Origin Library. I basically added the same key on Upay and it detected the game as a uplay game and if I try to install it then it install from uplay itself. No need for Origin to play the games.
Seems like buying from Origin is better as I have to deal with a single DRM only instead of dual DRM like Steam and Uplay or Origin and Uplay. 
Though I can install the game from Origin as well but seriously why would anyone want two DRMs for a single game especially when I have many games in all libraries.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 20, 2017)

Buy Shadow Warrior: Special Edition from the Humble Store

Shadow Warrior Special Edition for Free for 48h on Humble.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Buy Shadow Warrior: Special Edition from the Humble Store
> Shadow Warrior Special Edition for Free for 48h on Humble.


Thanks 
Those who already have base game in library will get 4-5 DLCs.


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 21, 2017)

Free game:

Dead Bits On Indiegala


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 23, 2017)

Free game:

International Snooker On Indiegala


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bethesda Sales at Savemi (upto 75% off). Region free keys.

Notable cheap ones are:

Dishonored $2.17
Fallout: New Vegas $2.71
RAGE $2.71
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim $2.71
The Evil Within $4.06
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood $4.06
Wolfenstein: The New Order $4.06
DOOM  $10.83   (cheaper than Indian Steam - ₹1000 sale right now)
Dishonored 2     $16.25   (cheaper than Indian Steam - ₹1335 during sales)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2017)

007 said:


> Bethesda Sales at Savemi (upto 75% off). Region free keys.
> 
> Notable cheap ones are:
> 
> ...


Thanks , got doom. Though the prices were in GBP for me.

The rest are same price as they are on steam on their lowest. 

Only other notable titles to get would be fallout (3,NV) due to their unavailability on steam india but I doubt there are still folks who don't have fallout 

I have no issues to let dishonored 2 fall further, loads to keep me busy till then 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only other notable titles to get would be fallout (3,NV) due to their unavailability on steam india but I doubt there are still folks who don't have fallout


I exist.


----------



## 007 (Jul 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only other notable titles to get would be fallout (3,NV) due to their unavailability on steam india but I doubt there are still folks who don't have fallout


I'm one of those.  Don't have F3 GOTY yet. Missed it last time when it came for $3.75.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 25, 2017)

Anybody willing to help me buy the capcom rising beat the average bundle from Humble Bundle ? I can transfer funds via PayTM.
tyvm


Humble Capcom Rising Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## 007 (Jul 25, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Anybody willing to help me buy the capcom rising beat the average bundle from Humble Bundle ? I can transfer funds via PayTM.
> tyvm
> Humble Capcom Rising Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)



I can help but if you are willing to transfer via UPI to my account. I don't use Paytm that much.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks , got doom. Though the prices were in GBP for me.
> 
> The rest are same price as they are on steam on their lowest.
> 
> ...


Here...., I dont have fallout....


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2017)

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen pre-order (Price Error) for $9.99 at Amazon US. Grab fast if you want. Supposed to be $39.99. Indian Steam price ₹1799, so you are looting a pre-order game at about 63% off. Though its a DLC, it looks practically like a whole new game altogether. 

Trailer


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2017)

007 said:


> XCOM 2: War of the Chosen pre-order (Price Error) for $9.99 at Amazon US. Grab fast if you want. Supposed to be $39.99. Indian Steam price ₹1799, so you are looting a pre-order game at about 63% off. Though its a DLC, it looks practically like a whole new game altogether.
> 
> Trailer


Not available to purchase


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 26, 2017)

Saints Row bundle on humblebundle

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 26, 2017)

If anyone already has Deadlight and buying this bundle, I'll take the game and split the money accordingly.


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2017)

007 said:


> XCOM 2: War of the Chosen pre-order (Price Error) for $9.99 at Amazon US. Grab fast if you want. Supposed to be $39.99. Indian Steam price ₹1799, so you are looting a pre-order game at about 63% off. Though its a DLC, it looks practically like a whole new game altogether.


Price fixed and they put it back online at $39.99. Gratz to whoever _silent_ Digitians who got it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 27, 2017)

007 said:


> Price fixed and they put it back online at $39.99. Gratz to whoever _silent_ Digitians who got it.


You bought?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 27, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> You bought?


Koi Shaq?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> You bought?


Yes I bought it and posted here. Now I wish I should've stocked up few more to give to friends who missed as well as to resell because Amazon was allowing to place additional pre-orders. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 27, 2017)

007 said:


> Yes I bought it and posted here. Now I wish I should've stocked up few more to give to friends who missed as well as to resell because Amazon was allowing to place additional pre-orders.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 27, 2017)

007 said:


> Bethesda Sales at Savemi (upto 75% off). Region free keys.
> 
> Notable cheap ones are:
> 
> ...


Same sale happening on Gamersgate where you can buy Evil Within for ₹252($3.92) and other games for cheaper


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 27, 2017)

Free game:

Defend The Highlands On Indiegala


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 29, 2017)

Free game:

Battleplan: American Civil War On Indiegala


----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2017)

Game of Thrones - A Telltale Series - Episode 1 FREE (Not Steam)


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 2, 2017)

Free games:

Check The Subscribe Button, You Get Free Games When You Subscribe


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2017)

Mad Max for ₹201.76


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2017)

For Honor will be free to play this weekend: For Honor will be free to play this weekend | Software | OC3D News
Both Singleplayer and Multiplayer modes will be playable


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

Saints Row 4 is free to play this weekend: Save 75% on Saints Row IV on Steam


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Deadlight: Director's Cut FREE!


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 14, 2017)

007 said:


> Deadlight: Director's Cut FREE!



Awesome share, grabbed it


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2017)

007 said:


> Deadlight: Director's Cut FREE!


Thanks Carol.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2017)

Origin - Player Appreciation Sale

Finally they started appreciating players or what..?


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2017)

STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ Ultimate Edition for ₹333.17 (83% off)


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Origin - Player Appreciation Sale
> 
> Finally they started appreciating players or what..?



Maybe they want to tell us that they will appreciate players, who buy from this sale


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Origin - Player Appreciation Sale
> 
> Finally they started appreciating players or what..?



Did they remove Titanfall 2 + Battlefield 1 bundle? Wow. Darkpatterns.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Origin - Player Appreciation Sale
> 
> Finally they started appreciating players or what..?


Very shitty deals....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> STAR WARS Battlefront Ultimate Edition for ₹333.17 (83% off)


Still not worth it as this game will be dead as soon as mp is dead...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 16, 2017)

striker_rage said:


> Maybe they want to tell us that they will appreciate players, who buy from this sale


I doubt it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Aug 16, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Did they remove Titanfall 2 + Battlefield 1 bundle? Wow. Darkpatterns.


They did. But that's to facilitate origin access users. They get the base game from origin access , buy DLC from this. 

Sad life. Sad internet. Sad devs. I'm just sad.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Origin - Player Appreciation Sale
> 
> Finally they started appreciating players or what..?


Only deal i find good is Assassin's creed syndicate gold edition for ₹899
Still no sale for mass effect 3 waiting since 2014 for 75% off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 16, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Only deal i find good is Assassin's creed syndicate gold edition for ₹899
> Still no sale for mass effect 3 waiting since 2014 for 75% off



Me3 will never go below 50%. Me4 will though..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 16, 2017)

Anything on Bioware points?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Anything on Bioware points?


Nope. The last time I remember was about a year ago when there was a 50% off coupon code site-wide which got applied by mistake for preorders as well as Bioware points.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Nope. The last time I remember was about a year ago when there was a 50% off coupon code site-wide which got applied by mistake for preorders as well as Bioware points.


Yeah I tried that one, but got invalid code that time

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2017)

Shadow Warrior on Steam FREE!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2017)

Brink is now available for free on Steam | Software | OC3D News


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2017)

007 said:


> Shadow Warrior on Steam FREE!


Sadly, i missed this. It was ended, when i checked.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2017)

The Steam QUAKECON Sale is now on | Software | OC3D News


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Steam QUAKECON Sale is now on | Software | OC3D News


Bad sale, discounts are not good at all. Summer sales had better discounts than this.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Steam QUAKECON Sale is now on | Software | OC3D News


Obilvion still at 50% off and dishonored 2 at 25% off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's Bethesda. What do you expect?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's Bethesda. What do you expect?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Previously they used to give good discounts. In past 2 years they have stated the practice of less and less discounts.


----------



## thinkjamil (Aug 25, 2017)

Brink is f2p atleast 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2017)

Darkwood Full Game Torrent (Official developer giveaway - Source) 
Release Date - 17 Jul 2017 | ₹479 on Steam | $14.99 on GOG


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Darkwood Full Game Torrent (Official developer giveaway - Source)
> Release Date - 17 Jul 2017 | ₹479 on Steam | $14.99 on GOG


It's not exactly giveaway. It's for the poor souls who can't afford it but want to play the game. They said that if you can afford then you should buy. You are not eligible for this offer at all.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2017)

gameranand said:


> It's not exactly giveaway. It's for the poor souls who can't afford it but want to play the game. They said that if you can afford then you should buy. You are not eligible for this offer at all.


I torrented and tried the game. Good game. Surprised that they actually "gave it away" like that. 

I'll definitely want a Steam copy but I'll buy when it is bundled.  You know the saying - once a cheap a$$ gamer, always a cheap a$$ gamer.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Surprised that they actually "gave it away" like that.



Well it's free advertising. Some gaming sites covered the news.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 6, 2017)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Mirage: Arcane Warfare

Free for 6th September and keep it forever.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Mirage: Arcane Warfare
> 
> Free for 6th September and keep it forever.


from 10 AM pacific time, which is 10.30 IST. Enjoy.


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 8, 2017)

Buy The Walking Dead: Season 1 from the Humble Store

Only season 1 for limited time


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2017)

007 said:


> I torrented and tried the game. Good game. Surprised that they actually "gave it away" like that.
> 
> I'll definitely want a Steam copy but I'll buy when it is bundled.  You know the saying - once a cheap a$$ gamer, always a cheap a$$ gamer.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


what kind of game is it


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> what kind of game is it


Darkwood, the top-down horror game, rolls out with a creepy new gameplay trailer | PC Gamer


----------



## SyN (Sep 8, 2017)

Monaco free on Steam - only today.


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 8, 2017)

SyN said:


> Monaco free on Steam - only today.


Thanks..got it

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyN (Sep 8, 2017)

The Walking Dead (season 1) Steam code free here - only until tmrw


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 14, 2017)

Save 50% on INSIDE on Steam


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 14, 2017)

Buy Psychonauts from the Humble Store (Free) 

Available for 2 days.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2017)

Free for 2 days
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 19, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Free for 2 days
> Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee


Alternatively you can get from Humble Bundle.

Buy Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee® from the Humble Store


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Alternatively you can get from Humble Bundle.
> 
> Buy Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee® from the Humble Store


Alternatively you can also claim it in one click from Steam. 

Save 75% on Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee® on Steam


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 20, 2017)

007 said:


> Alternatively you can also claim it in one click from Steam.
> 
> Save 75% on Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee® on Steam


But you won't be getting card drop if you add the free game from steam directly.


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> But you won't be getting card drop if you add the free game from steam directly.


That's true though. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 21, 2017)

Outlast Deluxe Edition (Free) [Steam] 
Free for two days.
Buy Outlast Deluxe Edition from the Humble Store


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 30, 2017)

Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game on Steam

Free on Steam. Grab it.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 30, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game on Steam
> 
> Free on Steam. Grab it.



Thanks for the share bro!

@007


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2017)

Middle-earth: Shadow of War Gold Edition price glitched in Indian Steam for ₹2099. This package is priced at $100 in US.

Regular version costs - ₹3999
Silver edition - ₹4999

Credits to @Vigneshs87 for finding this!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Middle-earth: Shadow of War Gold Edition price glitched in Indian Steam for ₹2099. This package is priced at $100 in US.
> 
> Regular version costs - ₹3999
> Silver edition - ₹4999
> ...


I wonder if its a glitch or a price drop....


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2017)

dan4u said:


> I wonder if its a glitch or a price drop....


Both.
Up to 25% off Shadow of War Steam deals for Gold Edition


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

^^ But the game is 40gig +. Damn those developers.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2017)

Flash said:


> Both.
> Up to 25% off Shadow of War Steam deals for Gold Edition


Nope, those are discounts offered by third party retailers - in this case GMG (-15%). In Steam US, it is still $100 officially. So definitely a price glitch which will be rectified soon, probably today as it is the first day of release so high chances of glitch getting noticed.


----------



## 007 (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ But the game is 40gig +. Damn those developers.


Its freaking 97.9GB download.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

007 said:


> Its freaking 97.9GB download.


I will rather watch gameplay on YouTube.


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2017)

Humble Endless RPG LANDS Bundle

*$1 for:*

Borderlands GOTY
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing: Final Cut
Wurm Unlimited
*BTA for:*

Endless Legend Classic Edition
Borderlands 2 Plus DLCs (Character Packs - Psycho & Mechromancer, UVHUP, UVHUP2)
Guild of Dungeoneering
*$10 for:*

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Its freaking 97.9GB download.


Holy fuck


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2017)

abhigeek said:


> Holy f***


*media.giphy.com/media/YnyUbxxeueZvq/giphy.gif


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 11, 2017)

Flash said:


> *media.giphy.com/media/YnyUbxxeueZvq/giphy.gif


Sorry Shaktimaan


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 11, 2017)

[PSA] Torchlight and Torchlight II DRM-f ree editions for Runic Store & Steam owners until October 14, 1PM UTC


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2017)

007 said:


> Nope, those are discounts offered by third party retailers - in this case GMG (-15%). In Steam US, it is still $100 officially. So definitely a price glitch which will be rectified soon, probably today as it is the first day of release so high chances of glitch getting noticed.


Price glitch fixed. Now ₹6999. Gratz to whoever made use of the glitch. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 12, 2017)

[Amazon] Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands [Online Game Code] UPlay ($14.99/75% off)


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> [Amazon] Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands [Online Game Code] UPlay ($14.99/75% off)


This was a pricing error as well and now fixed. Not bad considering the steam price.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 16, 2017)

Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹399 at Steam (60% off = new low)


----------



## billubakra (Oct 17, 2017)

Any deals for GTA V?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2017)

Gamersgate: South Park The Fractured but Whole Gold Edition for ₹1787 4hrs remaining (Already removed from origin and steam price increased)


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Gamersgate: South Park The Fractured but Whole Gold Edition for ₹1787 4hrs remaining (Already removed from origin and steam price increased)


It's a U-don't-play key. 

Regards,
Steam fanboy.

PS: I know Steam version requires Uplay. But still... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2017)

007 said:


> It's a U-don't-play key.
> 
> Regards,
> Steam fanboy.
> ...


Ubisoft stopped giving discounts more than 50% off on steam from last year so even at sale you still need to pay ₹2699 for gold edition after discount


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 17, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Gamersgate: South Park The Fractured but Whole Gold Edition for ₹1787 4hrs remaining (Already removed from origin and steam price increased)


Says not available...


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 17, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> Says not available...


They also increased the price
New Link


----------



## 007 (Oct 19, 2017)

Mad Max for ₹195.33 (cheaper than Indian Steam during sales)

EDIT: Price changed to ₹207.69


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 19, 2017)

Gamersgate: 2K Sale (Some games are cheaper than Indian STEAM eg: Borderlands,Civ V,Xcom Complete etc.)


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Civilization III Complete FREE!


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Gamersgate: 2K Sale (Some games are cheaper than Indian STEAM eg: Borderlands,Civ V,Xcom Complete etc.)


Bought XCOM 2: Reinforcement Pack. Now I have all the XCOM 2 DLCs. Thanks!

*i.imgur.com/gKDkGcI.png


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lego The Lord of the Rings for ₹89 (Amazon lightning)

Deal found by @striker_rage. Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 20, 2017)

007 said:


> Lego The Lord of the Rings for ₹89 (Amazon lightning)
> 
> Deal found by @striker_rage. Thanks for sharing bro!


₹50 shipping charges for non prime members  89+50 =₹139 total. Steam  lowest price at sale is ₹141


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2017)

Upcoming Steam sales dates leaked for this year.

Steam Halloween Sale: October 26 – November 1
Steam Black Friday Sale: November 22 – November 28
Steam Winter Sale: December 24 – January 4, 2018


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2017)

Witcher 3 at Rs 390, purchase this masterpiece if you havent.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 21, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher 3 at Rs 390, purchase this masterpiece if you havent.


I have it in my library since a year, just need a pc upgrade to be able to play it.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 25, 2017)

Save 82% on The Deus Ex Collection on Steam
Also Deus Ex Mankind Divided is free for a ~day


----------



## chris (Oct 26, 2017)

Get free today

Buy Guns of Icarus Online from the Humble Store


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 29, 2017)

chris said:


> Get free today
> 
> Buy Guns of Icarus Online from the Humble Store


Aww missed this.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2017)

007 said:


> Lego The Lord of the Rings for ₹89 (Amazon lightning)
> 
> Deal found by @striker_rage. Thanks for sharing bro!


no steam key


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2017)

[Ubisoft] Watch Dogs for (Free) • r/GameDeals

Open uplay and click on the top banner.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [Ubisoft] Watch Dogs for (Free) • r/GameDeals
> 
> Open uplay and click on the top banner.


The game says coming soon after adding it to my account


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2017)

masterkd said:


> The game says coming soon after adding it to my account



U don't Play


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2017)

Price error - Agents of Mayhem for $0.12 in Pakistan/Bangladesh Steam.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 16, 2017)

Origin on the House - Plants vs. Zombies™ Game of the Year Edition


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 17, 2017)

Black Friday Deals (Amazon US)

Middle Earth: Shadow of War (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $25
FIFA 18 (PS4, Xbox One, Switch) for $27
Destiny 2 (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $27
Call of Duty: WWII (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $39.99
Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $24.99
The Evil Within 2 (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $24.99
Assassin's Creed Origins (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $29
Need For Speed: Payback (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $29
South Park: The Fractured But Whole (PS4, Xbox One, PC) for $29
Forza Motorsport 7 (Xbox One) for $29


----------



## SyN (Nov 17, 2017)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.Killer is Dead free on Humble Bundle


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2017)

[Fanatical] Black Friday Sale Day 1 (Deals on Middle-earth: Shadow of War, Batman: Arkham Knight, Batman Arkham VR, Dead Cells, Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle, Tabletop Simulator 4 Pack & more). Use BLACKFRIDAY10 for an extra 10% off. • r/GameDeals

[Humble Store] Brütal Legend (Free) • r/GameDeals


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 21, 2017)

Origin

Origin black friday sales started .


----------



## 007 (Nov 21, 2017)

One of the best and favorite games of my childhood - MDK free giveaway by GOG!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2017)

007 said:


> One of the best and favorite games of my childhood - MDK free giveaway by GOG!


Thanks.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 22, 2017)

Steam autumn sale has begun

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2017)

Rochard and it's dlc has the lowest discount on gamersgate for 11 more hours and it still doesn't have a price on steam India.

Worth getting if you are into puzzle games like portal.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sanctum 2 Free

Buy Sanctum 2 from the Humble Store

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2017)

[Gamersgate] Bethesda sale, includes DOOM, Prey, Wolfenstein games, Fallout, etc. Additional 18% off with code 'GGBethesda18' (Up to 75%)


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> [Gamersgate] Bethesda sale, includes DOOM, Prey, Wolfenstein games, Fallout, etc. Additional 18% off with code 'GGBethesda18' (Up to 75%)


Anything noteworthy and historic lowest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2017)

007 said:


> Anything noteworthy and historic lowest?


(same as steam)Doom,

(Cheaper than steam ever) 
xcom 2 war of the chosen, 
bioshock 3 season pass, 
remember me

(Games with no price on steam)
Rochard

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 29, 2017)

any deal on fifa 18 and sw battlefront 2 when are next 0rigin sales?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> any deal on fifa 18 and sw battlefront 2 when are next 0rigin sales?


Around Christmas


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2017)

DOOM @ $9.99 at Fanatical (previously BundleStars):-

Fanatical - DOOM Bundle

Finding it slightly cheaper at 66% discount level compared to Steam INR price.


----------



## thinkjamil (Dec 1, 2017)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*. FREE for ltd time at Humble Store


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2017)

Buy The Bureau: XCOM Declassified from the Humble Store

Free for 2 days!


----------



## 007 (Dec 1, 2017)

Skud said:


> DOOM @ $9.99 at Fanatical (previously BundleStars):-





Skud said:


> Fanatical - DOOM Bundle
> 
> Finding it slightly cheaper at 66% discount level compared to Steam INR price.



It wont be cheaper buddy. Technically it would come 20 INR more than buying on steam at 66% off.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2017)

Humble january monthly bundle includes quantum break,dow 3,the long dark + 3 games waiting to unlock at the 1st week of January for $12


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> Humble january monthly bundle includes quantum break,dow 3,the long dark + 3 games waiting to unlock at the 1st week of January for $12


This is really nice deal.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2017)

gameranand said:


> This is really nice deal.


I fail to understand how. Isn't it monthly "subscription plan"?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I fail to understand how. Isn't it monthly "subscription plan"?


Not unless you want to. You can buy and then cancel the subscription when you want. You'll still have the keys that you paid for.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Not unless you want to. You can buy and then cancel the subscription when you want. You'll still have the keys that you paid for.


I thought you only got to play them whilst you are on subscription. Something like Amazon Prime for multimedia. It's nice that you can keep the keys and play it even after ending subscription.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I thought you only got to play them whilst you are on subscription. Something like Amazon Prime for multimedia. It's nice that you can keep the keys and play it even after ending subscription.


Subscription in the sense that you'll get new games every month without need to buy again and again. You can very well buy it every month as well.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2017)

Get Two Ubisoft PC Classics For Free This December - UbiBlog - Ubisoft®



> Just in time for the holiday season, Ubisoft is celebrating two big anniversaries by giving players the chance to download Assassin’s Creed IV Black Flag and World in Conflict on Uplay PC for free. It’s been ten years since the release of critically acclaimed real-time strategy game World in Conflict, so from December 4 (9AM PST) through on December 11 (2AM PST), you’ll be able to download World in Conflict and its expansion (Soviet Assault) for free. Then, in honor of the tenth anniversary of the first Assassin’s Creed game, you’ll be able to get Assassin’s Creed IV Black Flag for free from December 12 (6AM PST) through December 18 (2AM PST). As long as you download the games through Uplay during their free periods, they will be yours to keep and play whenever you like.


----------



## thinkjamil (Dec 8, 2017)

Buy Homefront from the Humble Store

HomeFront FREE


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 8, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Buy Homefront from the Humble Store
> 
> HomeFront FREE







Stuck at checkout 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 8, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> View attachment 17157
> Stuck at checkout
> 
> 
> ...


Use browser on PC or Laptop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2017)

thinkjamil said:


> Buy Homefront from the Humble Store
> 
> HomeFront FREE


good boi


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2017)

*GOG Giveaway:*
Grim Fandango Remastered
Grab it soon.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2017)

New games on gog.connect

GOG.com

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2017)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare (Legacy Edition) for ₹1599 (69% off)

The Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare Digital Legacy Edition includes Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Remastered. You'll also receive the Terminal Bonus Map and Zombies in Spaceland Pack, containing a weapon camo, calling card, and a Fate and Fortune Card Pack!

*Price Comparison*
Current Steam Price - ₹5350
Lowest Steam Price (sales) - ₹3210


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2017)

Buy Company of Heroes 2 from the Humble Store
(Free for Limited Time)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2017)

Ubisoft Free Events


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ubisoft Free Events


Already posted.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2017)

*Happy Hitman Holiday!*

*i.imgur.com/uKFmH8z.jpg

This month, we’re ending the year in style and inviting all players to Paris.

On December 15th, we will release the _Hitman Holiday Pack_ that will allow anyone on PC, PS4 or Xbox One full access to our Paris destination. This FREE download will include the first major story mission from the game, ‘Showstopper’, plus all of the Escalation Contracts we’ve released for Paris, our ‘Holiday Hoarders’ mission plus the Paris Challenge Packs and achievements/trophies too! It will also allow you to play the future re-activated Elusive Targets in Paris.

Sound like a good deal? It is. That’s why the _Hitman Holiday Pack_ is only available for a limited time, from December 15th to January 5th. Once you’ve downloaded it, Paris is yours to keep permanently. All of your progress and mission mastery will carry through to the full game when you choose to upgrade to the Game of the Year Edition we released last month.

You’ll find the_ Hitman Holiday Pack_ either through the new in-game store or by searching on Xbox Live, PSN or Steam for “_Hitman Holiday Pack”_, starting on December 15th.

---
PS: It is not active in Steam store yet. But you can claim the free license now by heading over here and clicking the *Free* button on top.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2017)

007 said:


> *Happy Hitman Holiday!*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uKFmH8z.jpg
> 
> ...



is there some hrs or completely free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> is there some hrs or completely free?


It is clearly mentioned in the post what all you are getting, when you should get it and what you will own from this giveaway.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare (Legacy Edition) for ₹1599 (69% off)
> 
> The Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare Digital Legacy Edition includes Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Remastered. You'll also receive the Terminal Bonus Map and Zombies in Spaceland Pack, containing a weapon camo, calling card, and a Fate and Fortune Card Pack!
> 
> ...


Still expensive I'll rather buy Kingdom Come: Deliverance day one


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2017)

Layers of Fear free at Humble!


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 18, 2017)

Watchdogs, AC IV & World in Conflict giveaway

Happy Playdays 2017


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2017)

anupam_pb said:


> Watchdogs, AC IV & World in Conflict giveaway
> 
> Happy Playdays 2017


Watchdogs is a nice addition, to the ongoing giveaway.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2017)

GTA V for ₹1175

Save 60% on Grand Theft Auto V on Steam


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 20, 2017)

007 said:


> *Happy Hitman Holiday!*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uKFmH8z.jpg
> 
> ...


I am getting error. "The address wasn't understood."


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I am getting error. "The address wasn't understood."


It's live in Steam itself now. So go to this link and claim the free holiday pack.

HITMAN™ on Steam


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 20, 2017)

The Winter Sale • GOG.com

Oxenfree for free

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2017)

Sales have begun at Origin for Christmas.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 21, 2017)

anupam_pb said:


> Sales have begun at Origin for Christmas.


Yeah, BF1 is for 1,400. Premium + DLC.
I bought one for myself. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 21, 2017)

Indian Origin Store is costlier than US Origin store when it should be 4 times cheaper.
Titanfall 2 - 10$ , 999.5 INR(15.6$)
Unravel - 10$ , 749.5 INR(11.7$)
Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst - 5$, 474.5(7.41$)
STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Elite Trooper Deluxe Edition - 36$, 2879.4 INR(44.94$)


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Indian Origin Store is costlier than US Origin store when it should be 4 times cheaper.
> Titanfall 2 - 10$ , 999.5 INR(15.6$)
> Unravel - 10$ , 749.5 INR(11.7$)
> Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst - 5$, 474.5(7.41$)
> STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Elite Trooper Deluxe Edition - 36$, 2879.4 INR(44.94$)


Seriously that's messed up. It should be priced same if not lower. Only EA can pull tricks like this


----------



## billubakra (Dec 21, 2017)

anupam_pb said:


> GTA V for ₹1175
> 
> Save 60% on Grand Theft Auto V on Steam


Is it inclusive of all dlc's? And is steam providing cod now?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2017)

Steam Winter Sales have begun


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is it inclusive of all dlc's? And is steam providing cod now?



I don't think GTA V has any paid DLC, just pay real money to get in-game money (that's what I think, I don't own it)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2017)

Steam Winter Sale @ Welcome to Steam


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Yeah, BF1 is for 1,400. Premium + DLC.
> I bought one for myself.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Did you get to play the multiplayer? Are there servers that we can play on with respectable pings?


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah just noticed it today as well. Shameless as usual by EA. Its only worth it if you buy EA Access for 2k/year. 

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 1, 2018)

It's a New Year miracle!! 

It's about time, you can buy the DLCs of Dragon Age and Mass Effect games without Bioware points!

Also hoping and looking forward to some deals on these DLC bundles now that it is in the regular purchase format or a complete collection bundle (like the trilogy package). 

Origin

Origin

Origin

Happy New Year 2018 digitians and deal hunters! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVJex (Jan 3, 2018)

New humble bundle
Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Scribble (pay what you want and help charity)
1$: Tempest, LiEat, PunchClub
BTA: Bioshock Infinite, Aragami, Beholder
12$: Shenzhen I/O


----------



## 007 (Jan 6, 2018)

Humble February 2018 Monthly Bundle for $12
*Early unlock:* Civilization VI + 2 DLC and more games
Humble Monthly


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2018)

If you don't care about the game being in your Steam library and willing to play out of Uplay alone, here are some massive savings!

Watch_Dogs 2 Gold Edition for ₹999  (Steam base price ₹5999 - Not sure how much low it has hit so far but best case you may get it for ₹1499 after some years during sales)
Ghost Recon Wildlands Gold Edition for ₹1499 (Steam base price ₹5999 - Highly doubt it has hit -75% off on Steam for the gold package to match this price of Origin)
These are from Origin holiday sales ending Jan 12th.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 7, 2018)

007 said:


> If you don't care about the game being in your Steam library and willing to play out of Uplay alone, here are some massive savings!
> 
> Watch_Dogs 2 Gold Edition for ₹999  (Steam base price ₹5999 - Not sure how much low it has hit so far but best case you may get it for ₹1499 after some years during sales)
> Ghost Recon Wildlands Gold Edition for ₹1499 (Steam base price ₹5999 - Highly doubt it has hit -75% off on Steam for the gold package to match this price of Origin)
> These are from Origin holiday sales ending Jan 12th.


 I hat sales , specially when I am broke.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2018)

007 said:


> If you don't care about the game being in your Steam library and willing to play out of Uplay alone, here are some massive savings!
> 
> Watch_Dogs 2 Gold Edition for ₹999  (Steam base price ₹5999 - Not sure how much low it has hit so far but best case you may get it for ₹1499 after some years during sales)
> Ghost Recon Wildlands Gold Edition for ₹1499 (Steam base price ₹5999 - Highly doubt it has hit -75% off on Steam for the gold package to match this price of Origin)
> These are from Origin holiday sales ending Jan 12th.


Season Pass of GRW is not worth it, standard is enough.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Season Pass of GRW is not worth it, standard is enough.


And for WD2? Gold edition (with Season Pass) should be the one to go for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2018)

007 said:


> And for WD2? Gold edition (with Season Pass) should be the one to go for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. That one has some good story missions. Skins and other items are crap but 1 DLC has story missions and other has disjointed missions.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2018)

Also consider the price of both season passes. One is 600 and other is 300. So that also changes things to some degree.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2018)

007 said:


> And for WD2? Gold edition (with Season Pass) should be the one to go for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


WD2 base game is good. I didn't get season pass because I didn't feel it was worth it. For 1k, the whole game is definitely worth it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2018)

Not into ghost recon, seems like a lot of repetitive stuff in different towns in a huge open world.

Will consider WD2 but then again the season pass doesn't seem worth 300, only a few very short story missions.

Confused. Inclined to just get deluxe edition for 600.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not into ghost recon, seems like a lot of repetitive stuff in different towns in a huge open world.
> 
> Will consider WD2 but then again the season pass doesn't seem worth 300, only a few very short story missions.
> 
> Confused. Inclined to just get deluxe edition for 600.


What did  you decide finally?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 9, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> WD2 base game is good. I didn't get season pass because I didn't feel it was worth it. For 1k, the whole game is definitely worth it



Wd1 was better imo wd2 has quite repetitive missions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2018)

007 said:


> What did  you decide finally?


Truth be told, am not gonna get any of those right now. This seems like an origin deal price that is bound to be repeated again. So will decide later.

Plus I have enough games to keep me busy for 5 years I think 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This seems like an origin deal price that is bound to be repeated again. So will decide later.


The deal is bound to repeat of course, only thing I'm not sure is if they realise and correct the base price or not. Except Origin, everywhere the price is 5999 even gamersgate and other key retailers. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2018)

007 said:


> The deal is bound to repeat of course, only thing I'm not sure is if they realise and correct the base price or not. Except Origin, everywhere the price is 5999 even gamersgate and other key retailers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hmmmm. Doesn't matter much to me. I won't buy GR no matter what the price.

I may get WD2 but skipping it won't be an issue either.

No particular love for it. Haven't played WD1 yet even though the season pass edition sits on my steam account.

I will give WD2 another thought tonight. But I will only get digital deluxe if I do get it 

So now it boils down to your preference of games. Do you like this type, then go ahead.

I would be more excited to preorder Phoenix point, or look for a deal on war of the chosen instead.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2018)

007 said:


> The deal is bound to repeat of course, only thing I'm not sure is if they realise and correct the base price or not. Except Origin, everywhere the price is 5999 even gamersgate and other key retailers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Origin India still has WD2 & GRW at old ubisoft price of 1.8k for new games. Steam changed it to 3.5k in early 2017. BTW how much is ACO in origin India?


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Origin India still has WD2 & GRW at old ubisoft price of 1.8k for new games. Steam changed it to 3.5k in early 2017. BTW how much is ACO in origin India?


Steam or Origin or any retailer don't set/change/influence the pricing in any way. It is always decided by the publisher. Hence my point being that this is clearly a pricing mistake (or a revision that has not yet been made by Ubisoft in Origin India store). And for your question - ACO is not available in Origin India store.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Steam or Origin or any retailer don't set/change/influence the pricing in any way. It is always decided by the publisher. Hence my point being that this is clearly a pricing mistake (or a revision that has not yet been made by Ubisoft in Origin India store). And for your question - ACO is not available in Origin India store.


Even ubisoft might know that people don't like origin, so they maybe forgot to forward them the new prices, even ACO


----------



## striker_rage (Jan 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even ubisoft might know that people don't like origin, so they maybe forgot to forward them the new prices, even ACO



Prolly more like Origin must be charging a hefty commission for letting Ubi sell at Origin (makes more sense coming from EA right?!)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Prolly more like Origin must be charging a hefty commission for letting Ubi sell at Origin (makes more sense coming from EA right?!)


Who knows, but I don't think EA is that stupid. Steam is a lot ahead of Origin. Ubisoft will keep uplay around, maybe they are just ignoring EA's origin as it isn't selling much of their games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 10, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Prolly more like Origin must be charging a hefty commission for letting Ubi sell at Origin (makes more sense coming from EA right?!)


Wouldn't that mean steeper prices though?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jan 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Who knows, but I don't think EA is that stupid. Steam is a lot ahead of Origin. Ubisoft will keep uplay around, maybe they are just ignoring EA's origin as it isn't selling much of their games.



Just discussing this topic further.

Even though Steam is much ahead of EA and even though EA knows that, I have not seen competitive prices by EA.

For e.g. Steam will host their sales which happen a couple of times a year, even AAA titles like Just Cause 3 and almost all the games on Steam will discount heavily making it affordable for gamers.

I have not see that kind of commitment from EA.

Heck, they are not releasing their titles on Steam just to avoid putting deep discounts and to mind money even though they know they will sell huge if their titles were on Steam.

So, I would not agree on the statement that you have put earlier.

This is just my opinion and I do not in any way say that I am right and you are wrong, just that my opinion differs from yours.

And even though I enjoy EA games, I don't like EA as a company and their pricing policy.


----------



## striker_rage (Jan 10, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wouldn't that mean steeper prices though?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Yes, totally true and I have seen their titles being and staying high for a long time compared to other titles on Steam.


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dark Souls III for ₹955.68 at GamersGate (cheaper than Steam sale price).


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 11, 2018)

007 said:


> Dark Souls III for ₹955.68 at GamersGate (cheaper than Steam sale price).


Buy from uk gamersgate it is only £10 (₹862) use uk.gamersgate.com to access


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 11, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Buy from uk gamersgate it is only £10 (₹862) use uk.gamersgate.com to access


No vpn necessary? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No vpn necessary?


Yep no VPN. Direct access. (tried till checkout part)


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2018)

Humble trove games for FREE! (DRM-free)

*Free until 2nd February:* (for all)

2000.1 A Space Felony
Catgirl Without Salad
Hitchhiker – First Ride
Uurnog
THOR.N
Crescent Bay
Subscribe to Humble Monthly to access the entire DRM-free collection for FREE!


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

Carmageddon TDR 2000 - Free on GOG


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

Preregister now for SEGA's Make War Not Love 5 event and get FREE games from 14 Feb onwards


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2018)

Mafia III for ₹316.65 / ₹284 if you pay using Amazon Pay (10% cashback). Cheaper than Indian Steam price during sales.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 21, 2018)

007 said:


> Mafia III for ₹316.65 / ₹284 if you pay using Amazon Pay (10% cashback). Cheaper than Indian Steam price during sales.


I can't order this item even Bangalore address not accepting   I get the following error.
"Sorry, this item can't be shipped to your selected address. Learn more. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order."


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> I can't order this item even Bangalore address not accepting   I get the following error.
> "Sorry, this item can't be shipped to your selected address. Learn more. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order."


May be sold out I think and not reflecting correctly. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkjamil (Jan 26, 2018)

Amnesia Collection FREE for 48 hrs
Buy Amnesia Collection from the Humble Store


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jan 28, 2018)

The Steam Lunar New Year Sale will reportedly return in February | PC Gamer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2018)

The Humble Rockstar Bundle

Rockstar Games Humble Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2018)

GTA 5 or gtfo


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> GTA 5 or gtfo


Exactly this. The Bundle is not very good without GTA5. They are giving decade old games which have been on sales at around 80% or more in the past already.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2018)

Assassins Creed 2 (Free)
You need a Chinese IP. You can use a proxy, a VPN or other methods.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 6, 2018)

Assassins creed Origins has been *ahem ahem*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 7, 2018)

A Rainbow Six Siege free weekend is coming later this month | PC Gamer


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 7, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> A Rainbow Six Siege free weekend is coming later this month | PC Gamer


You should really start playing R6


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> A Rainbow Six Siege free weekend is coming later this month | PC Gamer


This is not the first time this is happening, it wouldn't be the last either.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2018)

gameranand said:


> This is not the first time this is happening, it wouldn't be the last either.


Free Weekend is available whenever there is a new Season coming up, iirc.
I have seen it a couple of times. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2018)

Metal Gear Survive will have a Steam Open Beta next week


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2018)

007 said:


> Mafia III for ₹316.65 / ₹284 if you pay using Amazon Pay (10% cashback). Cheaper than Indian Steam price during sales.


Is this a steam key?


----------



## 007 (Feb 9, 2018)

gagan_kumar said:


> Is this a steam key?


Yes

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 11, 2018)

Dark Souls 3 + 1 DLC for $12 at humble bundle (base game is 4.3k in steam)
Humble Monthly


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2018)

whoa boi, nice deal.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 12, 2018)

007 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Were you able to purchase that?


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2018)

gagan_kumar said:


> Were you able to purchase that?


No, it was not available for my address.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Overwatch will be available to play for free this weekend


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Dead Space is currently available for free on Origin


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Get free games and DLC through SEGA's Make War Not Love 5 promotion


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Flash sales are back and King of Fighters 2002 is free in GOG's Chinese New Year sale | PC Gamer


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2018)

Rumors were true, Steam's Lunar New Year sale is here:
Lunar New Year Sale

Many games are on sale.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2018)

Metal Gear Survive's Open Beta is now available to download on Steam


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 19, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Metal Gear Survive's Open Beta is now available to download on Steam


BETA Dates
Feb 16th, 2018 to Feb 18th, 2018


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Metal Gear Survive's Open Beta is now available to download on Steam


I did try it. Didn't like it mainly because of bad tutorials


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 22, 2018)

Sale in origin, ends on March 6.

Great offers, BF1 Revolution(complete edition) & FIFA 18 for $20 (should be 1.2k or so).


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 22, 2018)

Need for speed Payback on sale on origin. Available for Rs. 1400


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2018)

Amazon USA has good deal for Titanfall 2 and Mass Effect Andromeda in case anyone is interested. They give you code which you can activate on your origin client.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Amazon USA has good deal for Titanfall 2 and Mass Effect Andromeda in case anyone is interested. They give you code which you can activate on your origin client.


Titanfall 2 is a curious case in India for some reason. It sells for $10 in US during sales but costs INR 1000 in India (if I'm correct).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Titanfall 2 is a curious case in India for some reason. It sells for $10 in US during sales but costs INR 1000 in India (if I'm correct).


Yes. That is why I am pointing out Amazon US. There you can buy Titan fall 2 for $4.99 and Mass Effect Andromeda for $9.99. Considering the fact that both games are dead and no DLC planned for them. It's a really good deal because current DLCs are nothing but some guns and cosmetics which are useless IMO. I bought both and activated them in my account without any VPN or any other jugad.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 23, 2018)

Please share link of mass effect. I'm unable to find it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2018)

masterkd said:


> Please share link of mass effect. I'm unable to find it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Origin
Use any VPN


----------



## masterkd (Feb 23, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Origin
> Use any VPN


Actually I meant the link in Amazon US.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2018)

masterkd said:


> Actually I meant the link in Amazon US.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


*www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_1_...t+andromeda&ie=UTF8&qid=1519357683&sr=8-3-acs


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 23, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Yes. That is why I am pointing out Amazon US. There you can buy Titan fall 2 for $4.99 and Mass Effect Andromeda for $9.99. Considering the fact that both games are dead and no DLC planned for them. It's a really good deal because current DLCs are nothing but some guns and cosmetics which are useless IMO. I bought both and activated them in my account without any VPN or any other jugad.



Once bought from amazon US, how do you get the key? Do they send it directly on your personal email ID?


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Once bought from amazon US, how do you get the key? Do they send it directly on your personal email ID?


You will receive the key via email and the key also can be accessed from your Manage Downloads page.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone got a us delivery address that I can use for this key?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone got a us delivery address that I can use for this key?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Lol. Just put address of any hotel. That's what I did.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Once bought from amazon US, how do you get the key? Do they send it directly on your personal email ID?


As soon as transaction was done. I was greeted with the key on Amazon itself.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 23, 2018)

Got it with my office address in San Diego 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone got a us delivery address that I can use for this key?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Google's HQ address should work.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 23, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Lol. Just put address of any hotel. That's what I did.


I can't buy the game my amazon account locked to india becoz i subscribed to kindle unlimited will u help me to buy one copy


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> I can't buy the game my amazon account locked to india becoz i subscribed to kindle unlimited will u help me to buy one copy


Done and delivered.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Done and delivered.


Which game are  you guys buying - Titanfall 2 or ME: Andromeda or both?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2018)

007 said:


> Which game are  you guys buying - Titanfall 2 or ME: Andromeda or both?


I bought both. He bought Andromeda.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice. Any opinions about Sniper Elite 4 deal in Steam (Rebellion publisher weekend sale). Deluxe edition for ₹521 (70% off) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2018)

Whatever happened to games for less than 500 for India? I bought GTA IV then.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 23, 2018)

Is any specific international card required to pay on Amazon.com?


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 23, 2018)

Mass Effect Trilogy for ₹347 (75% off)  {Historically low last time they give 75% off on mass effect trilogy is on 2014 (Waited 4 years to get the deal again  )}


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Is any specific international card required to pay on Amazon.com?


If you card supports international transaction, then thats it. Note that card transactions will not go through 2FA on Amazon.com. As soon as you finalize the order, it will charge immediately.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Mass Effect Trilogy for ₹347 (75% off)  {Historically low last time they give 75% off on mass effect trilogy is on 2014 (Waited 4 years to get the deal again  )}


Already have ME1 and ME2 base version. No deal on ME3 standalone?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 24, 2018)

007 said:


> If you card supports international transaction, then thats it. Note that card transactions will not go through 2FA on Amazon.com. As soon as you finalize the order, it will charge immediately.


Thanks. Are there any bank charges for these international transactions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2018)

Lethal League (Steam Key)
First come First serve
VGCB6-DYCHI-D55AX


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Are there any bank charges for these international transactions?


If you are paying in dollar then approximately ₹3 per dollar

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 24, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Whatever happened to games for less than 500 for India? I bought GTA IV then.



Publishers didn't see it profitable.

DXMD and ROTR launched at 1K INR and had the same discounts as US did but India still has a meagre share of 0.54% and 0.62% respectively. It's the same for other games. In most games India doesn't even chart. Indian regional price is like 1/4th of US price. So they need to sell 4 times more copies to get the same revenue as from US. Even if half of the current buyers that bought at 1K INR bought it at 4K INR it would be twice as profitable. There's simply not enough Indians buying games. Russians and Chinese do buy games so they still have their regional pricing.


Spoiler



*s19.postimg.org/fojw2248j/Capture.png 
*s19.postimg.org/le04maxj7/Capture.png



The thing is Indians are ready to pay that much as seen from AC: Origins that's at 3.5K INR with 0.44% share. Note that retail copies and free keys got from Nvidia cards are Uplay keys so all the Steam share are mostly from direct buyers. Also AC:O had denuvo that remained uncracked for 3 months. Denuvo works. Even China has a very large share.


Spoiler



*s19.postimg.org/rg7rcrboj/Capture.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 24, 2018)

Halo Wars 2 Complete Edition for ₹1999


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 24, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Yes. That is why I am pointing out Amazon US. There you can buy Titan fall 2 for $4.99 and Mass Effect Andromeda for $9.99. Considering the fact that both games are dead and no DLC planned for them. It's a really good deal because current DLCs are nothing but some guns and cosmetics which are useless IMO. I bought both and activated them in my account without any VPN or any other jugad.


Shit missed this deal....


----------



## billubakra (Feb 27, 2018)

Guys we want to order games and stuff from Amazon.com and other websites, can you please reply here
Ordering games and products from international websites
Sorry for the offtopic post.


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2018)

Save 80% on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Steam for ₹99


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Franchise - DiRT


----------



## dan4u (Mar 5, 2018)

Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition @Rs.474 on steam 

Save 75% on Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition on Steam


----------



## dan4u (Mar 5, 2018)

Battlefield 1 Revolution @Rs.1166 on Origin

Origin


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2018)

gagan_kumar said:


> Shit missed this deal....


Sale is still going on. Just checked.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 8, 2018)

StarCraft II

SC 20th anniversary sale

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> StarCraft II
> SC 20th anniversary sale


*i.imgur.com/rP7BA60.png

This is the dynamic pricing for me considering stuff I already own (WoL standard, HotS standard, LotV Collector's, some heroes, some announcers etc). Don't have Nova ops missions. I really want to get the deluxe collection to make things "complete" but the pricing difference is putting me off.

1. Nova collection and other missing campaign stuff = *$6.92*
2. *Extra *deluxe in-game goodies of which I only don't have WoL freebies and HotS freebies (portaits, decals, pets, diablo wings) = *$10.34*!!


----------



## BakBob (Mar 9, 2018)

So does anyone know what's the cheapest I can get GTA IV: Complete Edition?


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2018)

BakBob said:


> So does anyone know what's the cheapest I can get GTA IV: Complete Edition?



I bought the complete GTA collection (well except GTA V of course) from Nuuvem back in 2015 for *₹310*. I haven't been around Nuuvem for a while now (after Indian Steam pricing came into picture) but you can take a look when Nuuvem sales happen. Proof below.

*i.imgur.com/KybcRVe.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2018)

BakBob said:


> So does anyone know what's the cheapest I can get GTA IV: Complete Edition?


Apparently cheapest was 150 during a sale. Next sale will be in June or so, Summer sale, just buy it during that time.

Grand Theft Auto IV · AppID: 12210


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Apparently cheapest was 150 during a sale. Next sale will be in June or so, Summer sale, just buy it during that time.
> Grand Theft Auto IV · AppID: 12210


That is vanilla GTA IV and he wants this - Complete Edition. Going by Steam price and discount for this game (-70%), in the next Steam sale it should be available for ~ ₹300. @BakBob your best bet in getting it cheap is either foreign low value market like Brazil (Nuuvem which I shared before) or Russia or keep an eye on Gamersgate where there is a chance of getting it at ~₹220 in their next sales.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2018)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent on Steam
Going for free

@Vyom, it's in your wish list.


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent on Steam
> Going for free
> 
> @Vyom, it's in your wish list.


Both Dark Descent & Machine for Pigs are free FYI

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent on Steam
> Going for free
> 
> @Vyom, it's in your wish list.


Thanks man. Just added to my collection. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 11, 2018)

Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens (PC) 80% Off ₹99


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens (PC) 80% Off ₹99


Thanks, I ordered it but come on... ₹1899 base price for this game on Steam? Dafaq?


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 11, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens (PC) 80% Off ₹99



Thanks for the heads up bro, ordered!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2018)

Trackmania Turbo @99 (Uplay key inside box)


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 13, 2018)

007 said:


> Trackmania Turbo @99 (Uplay key inside box)



Thanks bro, bought one!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Deus-Ex-Mankind-Divi..._8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1520924007&sr=1-8


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.amazon.in/Deus-Ex-Mankind-Divi..._8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1520924007&sr=1-8


This seems like a bad deal, it was going for 99 on steam a few days back on publisher sale.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 13, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This seems like a bad deal, it was going for 99 on steam a few days back on publisher sale.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



+1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Twitch plans to give 10 free games to Twitch Prime Subscribers over the next two months
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2018/03/14114702766l.jpeg#.WqnenMAwzEg.link


----------



## 007 (Mar 15, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Twitch plans to give 10 free games to Twitch Prime Subscribers over the next two months


Twitch prime giveaways have been happening for quite sometime now. Not a relevant and useful share because Twitch prime is not available for Amazon India Prime subscribers.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2018)

007 said:


> Twitch prime giveaways have been happening for quite sometime now. Not a relevant and useful share because Twitch prime is not available for Amazon India Prime subscribers.


Also I think the games are only downloads, no steam keys...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2018)

Trackmania Turbo DVD available for Rs 313.
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B010UR8TLO

BUT, I haven't bought any game DVD ever. The questions asked on the product page says it can be activated on uPlay. But I don't know if that works. Is it a good deal, considering the fact that the game costs upwards of Rs 2K on steam and ubisoft store?


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Trackmania Turbo DVD available for Rs 313.
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B010UR8TLO
> 
> BUT, I haven't bought any game DVD ever. The questions asked on the product page says it can be activated on uPlay. But I don't know if that works. Is it a good deal, considering the fact that the game costs upwards of Rs 2K on steam and ubisoft store?



There are occasional lightning deals on Amazon which will land  the game at Rs 99/-

I and @007 purchased it.

I have activated the key on Uplay without any hiccups. Key works perfectly!

Definitely, a good deal since base price is very high in this game. But would suggest you wait for a day or 2, keep amazon page open & refresh a couple of times during the day & see if it comes at a discount.

Also, suggest you add it to your wishlist, there is a chance a notification will come if it goes on a deal.

@007 request you to add a few more pointers if I missed anything and others are welcome too.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh this was not the discounted price. So Trackmania Turbo is selling for so low on Amazon? Compared to its base price Rs 313 seems to be deal. But I'll wait.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 18, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Oh this was not the discounted price. So Trackmania Turbo is selling for so low on Amazon? Compared to its base price Rs 313 seems to be deal. But I'll wait.



Yup, it was selling for that low on Amazon, probably due to they wanting to clear inventory. Rs 313 is still a deal but would suggest you try for 2-3 days for Rs 99 before you pull the trigger.


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> @007 request you to add a few more pointers if I missed anything and others are welcome too.


Nope, you pretty much covered everything needed to convey.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens (PC) *www.amazon.in/dp/B01E75FJQ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_UsLSAbTH6W6RK

The Bureau Xcom Declassified (PC) *www.amazon.in/dp/B00EPFEX7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ltLSAb06JJZZK

For anyone who missed

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hitman Spring Pack - Play Sapienza (Episode 2) for FREE!

Spring has arrived and it’s time to travel somewhere sunny! Your destination is Sapienza and everyone is invited via the HITMAN Spring Pack.

The HITMAN Spring Pack is a completely FREE download and includes the entire Sapienza location (Episode 2). It's yours to keep permanently and all of your progress will carry through to the full game when you buy the Game of the Year Edition - just make sure to download it before April 3rd!

You’ll get the main story mission, ‘World of Tomorrow’, 20 levels of Mastery (including weapon and item unlocks), more than 100 challenges, 7 achievements/trophies and ALL of the Escalation Contracts, Challenge Packs and Featured Contracts that we’ve released for Sapienza. On top of all that, any Elusive Targets that are re-activated in Sapienza will also be playable through the Spring Pack.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 22, 2018)

F1 game free on Humble Bundle


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> F1 game free on Humble Bundle


Gratitude.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 24, 2018)

Lucius game free on Indiegala


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Lucius game free on Indiegala


But we need to connect our steam account to indiegala. I don't want to connect now. Is there any other way to get it free?


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 24, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> But we need to connect our steam account to indiegala. I don't want to connect now. Is there any other way to get it free?



I don't think they are giving any other option. Maybe someone else knows.

Btw, why are you not linking your steam to Indiegala? Any security issues that I should be aware of?

I call upon Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Wrath, Edward, Alphonse, Roy, Winry, Her Grandma, Dog and everyone else to help solve @TheSloth problem


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone wants 25% off Steam coupon for Divinity Original Sin II?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> I don't think they are giving any other option. Maybe someone else knows.
> 
> Btw, why are you not linking your steam to Indiegala? Any security issues that I should be aware of?
> 
> I call upon Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Wrath, Edward, Alphonse, Roy, Winry, Her Grandma, Dog and everyone else to help solve @TheSloth problem


Thanks 

Actually I avoid creating/linking accounts on sites I am not familiar with. Though I don't know any security related issues in linking Steam Account.


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 24, 2018)

Apart from @TheSloth, I call upon Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Wrath, Edward, Alphonse, Winry, Her Grandma, Dog and everyone else to help solve @TheSloth problem

oh, cool.

I would say Indiegala is a reliable website. If any consolation, I've linked mine ages ago and so has @007


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Apart from @TheSloth, I call upon Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Wrath, Edward, Alphonse, Winry, Her Grandma, Dog and everyone else to help solve @TheSloth problem
> 
> oh, cool.
> 
> I would say Indiegala is a reliable website. If any consolation, I've linked mine ages ago and so has @007


Oh ok then. Then I guess I will go ahead to get the steam key. Thanks for sharing here


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Anyone wants 25% off Steam coupon for Divinity Original Sin II?


What is the final price and me


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What is the final price and me



~742 INR


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Lucius game free on Indiegala


I get error trying to login into Indiegala:
*i.imgur.com/5PptNvb.png


----------



## striker_rage (Mar 25, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I get error trying to login into Indiegala:
> *i.imgur.com/5PptNvb.png



It's probably related to the browser (cookies & cache) you are using. Try another browser and it should work.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> It's probably related to the browser (cookies & cache) you are using. Try another browser and it should work.


I tried Opera. It indeed worked.
But looks like the deal is expired now.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2018)

Darkness II free on Humble Store



chimera201 said:


> Anyone wants 25% off Steam coupon for Divinity Original Sin II?



Still have it.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 27, 2018)

The DarknessII Free on Humble Bundle


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 29, 2018)

Spec Ops: The Line free on Humble Store


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 31, 2018)

PRICE ERROR: Steam Link for $1 (US only)


----------



## billubakra (Apr 5, 2018)

What is the price of PUBG from Indian websites? And do we really need a facebook account to be logged in?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What is the price of PUBG from Indian websites? And do we really need a facebook account to be logged in?


FB login is for phone version only IIRC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What is the price of PUBG from Indian websites? And do we really need a facebook account to be logged in?


Buy it from steam at INR 999. It costs $30 or so elsewhere in the world, so finding a cheaper deal is difficult.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Kalypso Week | Humble Store


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2018)

Twitch Prime subscribers will get six free games next month


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Twitch Prime subscribers will get six free games next month


Twich prime is not available in India afaik.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (May 3, 2018)

Mini Ninjas free on Square Enix


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 4, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> Mini Ninjas free on Square Enix


is this steam code?


----------



## striker_rage (May 4, 2018)

gagan_kumar said:


> is this steam code?



It won't show the steam key when you get it, but the steam key will be available after 15-20 mins, as per other people's posts regarding this.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2018)

Here, have Destiny 2 for $12


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2018)

Anyone buying add me on battlenet to play together


----------



## Darth Vader (May 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone buying add me on battlenet to play together


Share your Battle ID plz.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2018)

Nerevarine#11837


----------



## Cyberghost (May 6, 2018)

Xbox Game Pass 1 month for ₹50 Includes many PC games like Gears of war 4,Halo 2 etc.


----------



## striker_rage (May 6, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Xbox Game Pass 1 month for ₹50 Includes many PC games like Gears of war 4,Halo 2 etc.



The link is not working.

Can you also help on how it works? Like you get to keep the games forever or can play till 1 month? Steam keys?


----------



## Darth Vader (May 6, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> The link is not working.
> 
> Can you also help on how it works? Like you get to keep the games forever or can play till 1 month? Steam keys?


Not forever and no steam keys.


----------



## striker_rage (May 6, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Not forever and no steam keys.



Thanks for the explanation.

Still an awesome deal. It would be like buying games on rent, play and forget.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2018)

It may be for Xbox one only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> The link is not working.


Xbox Game Pass | Xbox

That post has been edited as well.


----------



## chimera201 (May 6, 2018)

No wonder DLCs are better than the base game.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 6, 2018)

striker_rage said:


> The link is not working.
> 
> Can you also help on how it works? Like you get to keep the games forever or can play till 1 month? Steam keys?


Go to win 10 store search for game pass you'll get the option to buy 1 month pack for ₹50 after purchasing you'll get access to play some games that have a notification included with game pass


----------



## Gollum (May 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xbox Game Pass | Xbox
> 
> That post has been edited as well.


X box game pass is bs imo, if you really want some Good gaming you should get a pc or ps4. For xbone get a Dev account and get more out of it. Personally i like it as a media player more than a game console.
Just hook up your hdd or network drive and play literally any video format including 10bit x265 on vlc player.


----------



## chimera201 (May 7, 2018)

Gollum said:


> X box game pass is bs imo, if you really want some Good gaming you should get a pc or ps4. For xbone get a Dev account and get more out of it. Personally i like it as a media player more than a game console.
> Just hook up your hdd or network drive and play literally any video format including 10bit x265 on vlc player.



Wait you can't play 10bit x265 on PS4?


----------



## Gollum (May 8, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Wait you can't play 10bit x265 on PS4?


I haven't tried, keeping ps4 on outdated firmware for hax


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2018)

Steam Summer Sale 2018 starts June 21. 

Source - SteamDB


----------



## Darth Vader (May 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Steam Summer Sale 2018 starts June 21.
> 
> Source - SteamDB


My Steam wallet is ready !!


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Steam Summer Sale 2018 starts June 21.
> 
> Source - SteamDB


Nowadays it's hard to get excited about it. Few games to buy which don't come with good discounts anyway.


----------



## striker_rage (May 10, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Nowadays it's hard to get excited about it. Few games to buy which don't come with good discounts anyway.



Funny, because this was exactly what @007 to me yesterday and I have to agree with you on that as well.

Sales just don't get me excited anymore. The only thing I look forward to on steam sales are the free card drops now.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

Even card drops are irrelevant for me. I can craft as much as as I want. It simply lost the zeal. I don't get much time to play, maybe that's why I don't get excited anymore. Already have way too much to play. Now buying games feels like hoarding.


----------



## striker_rage (May 10, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Even card drops are irrelevant for me. I can craft as much as as I want. It simply lost the zeal. I don't get much time to play, maybe that's why I don't get excited anymore. Already have way too much to play. Now buying games feels like hoarding.



+1 on the hoarding


----------



## Cyberghost (May 10, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Nowadays it's hard to get excited about it. Few games to buy which don't come with good discounts anyway.


Yeah most publishers stopped regional pricing and only give discounts upto 50% off these days especially ubisoft and bethseda


----------



## Cyberghost (May 10, 2018)

[FREE] The Flame in the Flood


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2018)

Save 33% on Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice on Steam

AT INR 486, seems to be a great game. Has great reviews.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Save 33% on Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice on Steam
> 
> AT INR 486, seems to be a great game. Has great reviews.



I played it when it was just out. This is definitely one of the best release of 2017. The graphics are too good, game play is smooth and puzzles are worthwhile to solve. The biggest feature is the 3D stereophonic sound, and the way senua's psychosis is represented throughtout the game.
For Rs. 486, its a gem.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2018)

Buy Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition from the Humble Store

Galactic civ 2 free : till stocks last

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jun 6, 2018)

Tom Clancy's The Division on historic Low at 80% discount on Steam

Save 80% on Tom Clancy’s The Division™ on Steam


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2018)

GOG begins its Summer Sale with a 48-hour Xenonauts giveaway


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2018)

[Gamersgate] Grand Theft Auto V ₹969.21 (67% off) Historic Low


----------



## gameranand (Jun 6, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> [Gamersgate] Grand Theft Auto V ₹969.21 (67% off) Historic Low


I guess its RSSC key and not Steam key. Also since Steam sales are coming, I have high hope that Steam price will also go down accordingly in next sale. I can be wrong though, but I don't prefer to have just 1 game on a separate platform. 

For Origin and Uplay, its OK for me as I have like 50+ games on both those accounts, but on RSSC I have none exclusively.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 10, 2018)

Origin sales going on 
is it good time to buy fifa 18 thinking of buying it for 787 rs?


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jun 10, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/The-Bureau-Xcom-Declassified-PC/dp/B00EPFEX7C

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Origin sales going on
> is it good time to buy fifa 18 thinking of buying it for 787 rs?


Remember that FIFA 19 is around the corner & EA completely drops support (like squad updates) to older FIFA games.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2018)

For Honor Starter Edition is Free on Uplay.
Ziggurat is free on GOG.

Also new games are available on GOG Connect.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 12, 2018)

gameranand said:


> For Honor Starter Edition is Free on Uplay.
> Ziggurat is free on GOG.
> 
> Also new games are available on GOG Connect.



Thanks bro, got them


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2018)

[GMG]Assassin's Creed Origins - Gold Edition for ₹2375.56 (56% off) Historic Low


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2018)

Layers of Fear free for a limited time.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jun 21, 2018)

PS4 Games to Become Cheaper in India Thanks to PlayStation Hits


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 21, 2018)

sudhir_3193 said:


> PS4 Games to Become Cheaper in India Thanks to PlayStation Hits



Great news for PS owners!

Sony has great exclusives but the major problem is that they discard old generation games. All previous generation console games are not backward compatible which renders all your existing library redundant, which sucks btw.

On the other hand, all games on Xbox are backward compatible (almost all) with Xbox 360 and original Xbox, as per the news and articles.

I don't own either of them since PS2 generation but if I had to choose one, I would rather go with Xbox unless PS starts to support backward compatibility.

Until then, PC is and always will be the most preferred platform.

Also, consoles are not what they used to be, seeing that most of the games are not released also on pc (Steam) & only a few exclusives remain on consoles. Plus the crazy discounts on Steam makes it all the more so.

Plus Xbox controller on PC and Steam big picture make a very good console exp on the tv.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2018)

Steam summer sale has begun


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2018)

Any notable deals?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2018)

Vanquish 226 INR
GTA V 969 INR


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2018)

PUBG at 669 but they introduced a DLC, not to forget that it still isn't properly optimized.

There will good deals on good old games, as usual, like Tomb Raider, ROTR, JC3, Witcher 3, etc


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2018)

Have all old games 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2018)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance 825 INR


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2018)

Bought Original Sin 2


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Vanquish 226 INR
> GTA V 969 INR


GTA V link please.


anupam_pb said:


> PUBG at 669 but they introduced a DLC, not to forget that it still isn't properly optimized.
> 
> There will good deals on good old games, as usual, like Tomb Raider, ROTR, JC3, Witcher 3, etc


Link for PUBG. DLC not optimized?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> GTA V link please.



Steam sales re
Save 67% on Grand Theft Auto V on Steam


----------



## true_lies (Jun 22, 2018)

Do Blizzard have a summer sale around this time as well?
Looking to buy Diablo 3: Battle Chest


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> GTA V link please.
> 
> Link for PUBG. DLC not optimized?


PUBG for PC isn't optimized properly. Mobile one is well optimized.

Seriously just visit steam store & check the games yourselves. Most of us check prices in steam app.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> PUBG for PC isn't optimized properly. Mobile one is well optimized.
> 
> Seriously just visit steam store & check the games yourselves. Most of us check prices in steam app.


But people play it without any issues everywhere.
Ah steam. I was looking on shopping websites. Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Do Blizzard have a summer sale around this time as well?
> Looking to buy Diablo 3: Battle Chest


Currently SC2 campaign collection is on sale. Dynamic pricing on this so your price will be adjusted based on the items that you already own.
*us.shop.battle.net/en-us/family/starcraft-ii


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> But people play it without any issues everywhere.
> Ah steam. I was looking on shopping websites. Thanks.


People in China were buying GTX 1060 to play PUBG. If I remember correctly Nvidia even released special edition GPUs in China for PUBG. 

All games currently in market are supposed to run on PS4 & Xbox One (S). If I remember correctly PUBG wasn't running good in Xbox One.


----------



## 007 (Jun 29, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Do Blizzard have a summer sale around this time as well?
> Looking to buy Diablo 3: Battle Chest


Blizzard sale is going on at GTS. D3 Battle Chest is on sale as well.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 1, 2018)

Counter strike condition zero is selling for Rs. 34 only on steam if Nyone still interested in this game 

Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2018)

I am buying valve complete pack.. @ ₹477
Should I wait for more offers till 5 July?
How much more do I need to spend to activate steam paid features?


Also please suggest below ₹100 great game.
Thank you


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2018)

CDPR pricing logic. 

"Please pay *₹1 less* for us to give you MORE content (all DLCs) cuz we're awesome you know!
And BTW screw you early supporters/fans of Witcher who paid full price cuz the season pass (all DLCs) costs you an *extra ₹309* bucks. Sorry guys!"

*i.imgur.com/PvaPiZf.png


----------



## true_lies (Jul 1, 2018)

Bethesda ain't far behind
*i.imgur.com/WizVPwL.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Bethesda ain't far behind
> *i.imgur.com/WizVPwL.png


The condition was same during the last sale as well, so I bought them individually.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> I am buying valve complete pack.. @ ₹477
> Should I wait for more offers till 5 July?
> How much more do I need to spend to activate steam paid features?
> 
> ...



Steam Search

Some good games which cost near 100 (can be a bit above it):
- Life is Strange
- Tomb Raider
- Batman Arkham games
- Just Cause 3

There are many good free games in Steam, like DOTA 2, Smite (both are MOBA), Warframe (free Destiny 2, but better in some ways), Paladins (free Overwatch), Warface (free FPS), Team Fortress 2, Path of Exile, etc.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2018)

007 said:


> CDPR pricing logic.
> 
> "Please pay *₹1 less* for us to give you MORE content (all DLCs) cuz we're awesome you know!
> And BTW screw you early supporters/fans of Witcher who paid full price cuz the season pass (all DLCs) costs you an *extra ₹309* bucks. Sorry guys!"
> ...


This is probably because of greater discount on the full package compared to base game 

At least they have reduced their base price compared to launch, some others keep the base price forever (looking at your Bethesda)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2018)

RohanM said:


> Counter strike condition zero is selling for Rs. 34 only on steam if Nyone still interested in this game
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5T using Tapatalk


It's selling at that rate coz no1 is interested anymore? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2018)

Want to buy Fallout 3 and New Vegas. But can't in India. Y u do this steam ?
Anybody with extra copies of fallout 3 and new Vegas pm me pls. Maybe I can buy you games of equivalent value in return. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 2, 2018)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Want to buy Fallout 3 and New Vegas. But can't in India. Y u do this steam ?
> Anybody with extra copies of fallout 3 and new Vegas pm me pls. Maybe I can buy you games of equivalent value in return.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Buy from foreign sites and then activate on steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2018)

*www.dropbox.com/s/4jferkmm4g5xq08/call.PNG?dl=1

VS

*www.dropbox.com/s/be6lqrmey75nxci/witcher.PNG?dl=1

Who wins
The entire collection of murican warfare propaganda catered to 15 year olds
vs
One polish boi


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2018)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Want to buy Fallout 3 and New Vegas. But can't in India. Y u do this steam ?
> Anybody with extra copies of fallout 3 and new Vegas pm me pls. Maybe I can buy you games of equivalent value in return.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I asked a friend from the US to buy and gift me. I paid him via Paypal.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2018)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Want to buy Fallout 3 and New Vegas. But can't in India. Y u do this steam ?
> Anybody with extra copies of fallout 3 and new Vegas pm me pls. Maybe I can buy you games of equivalent value in return.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2018)

Get 21 free games with Twitch Prime this month | PC Gamer

Twitch

21 games (including many awesome ones) are given for free!

*Note:*
1. *US Amazon Prime account required* as Twitch Prime is not available in India.
2. *Trial account* works. Just activate Prime trial, link your Twitch account and claim the free games as and when they are offered.
3. Need *US bank issued card* to activate US Amazon Prime. 
4. *If you use Indian CC to activate US Prime*, it will activate US Prime but Twitch Prime will not activate when you link both your accounts. I tried this first and failed.
5. *No Steam key*. Game licence gets added to your Twitch account. Just like GOG. You can download the game via Twitch Desktop App and play.
6. Once you claim the game, it is yours to *keep it forever*, even after your Prime trial ends.

And here's the full list of games:

*i.imgur.com/IG6cFlV.jpg

Pillars of Eternity: Definitive Edition: July 2—4.
Metal Slug 3: July 3—August 2.
The Last Blade: July 3—August 2.
Twinkle Star Sprites: July 3—August 2.
Q.U.B.E. 2: July 3—4.
Battle Chef Brigade: July 4 — 1.
Manual Samuel: July 5—12.
Gonner: July 6—13.
Next Up Hero: July 7—14.
Uurnog Uurnlimited: July 8—14.
Hue: July 9—15.
Deponia Doomsday: July 10—16.
Observer: July 11—17.
Tacoma: July 12—18.
The Bridge: July 13—26.
Brutal Legend: July 14—27.
The Red Strings Club: July 15—21.
Tyranny: July 16—18.
Broken Age: July 17—31.
The Framed Collection: July 18—31.
Serial Cleaner: July 18—31.
I just claimed PoE Definitive Edition for free, so *I can confirm that it works*. See below.

*i.imgur.com/fb074jQ.png


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2018)

007 said:


> Get 21 free games with Twitch Prime this month | PC Gamer
> 
> Twitch
> 
> ...


How did you managed that US Bank CC. Thats all I need to know to claim these games.


----------



## 007 (Jul 3, 2018)

gameranand said:


> How did you managed that US Bank CC. Thats all I need to know to claim these games.


Called up a US friend and he sent me his CC details.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2018)

007 said:


> Called up a US friend and he sent me his CC details.


Oh, well. Don't have that.


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2018)

Grand Theft Auto V (RSC Activation) for ₹640. Historic lowest.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2018)

007 said:


> Grand Theft Auto V (RSC Activation) for ₹640. Historic lowest.


out of stock...


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2018)

gagan_kumar said:


> out of stock...


I posted here as well as in chat group and it was in stock for $8.99. Hope it comes back in stock. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2018)

Battlefield 1 Revolution + Titanfall 2 Ultimate Edition Bundle for $16 at Amazon US. Historic low price. That's ₹560 per game for its full edition.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2018)

>*Note:* Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States.

Does this mean this will need US CC?


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> >*Note:* Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States.
> 
> Does this mean this will need US CC?


No. You just have to use a random US billing address for your payment card while checkout. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyways, it seems the party is over. No more seeing the discounted price. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 18, 2018)

*PRICE ERROR - *[GMG] HITMAN™2 Gold Edition for ₹1106.13


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *PRICE ERROR - *[GMG] HITMAN2 Gold Edition for ₹1106.13


It's gone...*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180718/56237c7cfb0b5cf986a5fd2e7ec00a27.jpg

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *PRICE ERROR - *[GMG] HITMAN™2 Gold Edition for ₹1106.13


What is the price error exactly? They are still offering 24% off right now. Do you mean wrong percentage before or do you mean they are giving offer for a pre-order?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 18, 2018)

007 said:


> What is the price error exactly? They are still offering 24% off right now. Do you mean wrong percentage before or do you mean they are giving offer for a pre-order?


Previously the base price of gold edition is ₹1349 (equal to normal edition of the game) and they give 18% discount on it


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Previously the base price of gold edition is ₹1349 (equal to normal edition of the game) and they give 18% discount on it


I see.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 19, 2018)

[GMG] Prey for ₹672.92 (72% off) Historical Low


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> [GMG] Prey for ₹672.92 (72% off) Historical Low


Worth it?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sign up to the RPS Supporter Program and get 4 free games

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 23, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sign up to the RPS Supporter Program and get 4 free games


How much does it cost?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2018)

I can vouch Desperados wanted dead or alive is one of the best stealth games ever. Its right up there with Commandos.
Robin Hood : Legend of Sherwood is made by the same developer and uses same engine and tactics, with a more focus on melee combat, still pretty great.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 23, 2018)

007 said:


> How much does it cost?


$25 for 6 months...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> [GMG] Prey for ₹672.92 (72% off) Historical Low


How good GMG is ? Are those games are with legit license? Because I can see AAA games are in very cheap rate.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 24, 2018)

sohan_92 said:


> How good GMG is ? Are those games are with legit license? Because I can see AAA games are in very cheap rate.


Yes they are legit I regularly buy from there


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Jul 28, 2018)

How come GMG offer good discount on pre-order titles as compared to steam? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jul 31, 2018)

Not a deal but...no more Origin "On the House". Origin Access is the way forward.


----------



## icebags (Jul 31, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Not a deal but...no more Origin "On the House". Origin Access is the way forward.


no chance to get bf1 free anymore.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2018)

Battlefield 1 Apocalypse dlc free now ends in 7 days
Origin


----------



## icebags (Aug 1, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Battlefield 1 Apocalypse dlc free now ends in 7 days
> Origin


thanks, got it without the base game.


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Get 21 free games with Twitch Prime this month | PC Gamer
> 
> Twitch
> 
> ...


Claimed all the 21 games for July (Prime Day Special). Good loot. Many games I didn't own it on Steam yet.

*i.imgur.com/Z1Oaja3.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2018)

007 said:


> Claimed all the 21 games for July (Prime Day Special). Good loot. Many games I didn't own it on Steam yet.


How where did u got us cc?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2018)

icebags said:


> thanks, got it without the base game.


but i don't know you will be able to play without base game or not


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> How where did u got us cc?


Borrowed from a friend. For many years, I've been using his cards to purchase stuff from abroad where Indian CCs don't work. (Example: Gamestop)



pkkumarcool said:


> but i don't know you will be able to play without base game or not


Can only claim the DLC. Cannot play without owning base game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2018)

r/GameDeals - [Twitch Prime] August games: Wizardry Bundle (Wizardry 6-8), Jotun: Valhalla Edition, Antihero, SteamWorld Dig, Death Squared. Twitch Prime subscription required.

@007  Twitch prime august games also available


----------



## Cardgames (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi @Cardgames , welcome to the forum. Please go through the forum rules before posting anywhere. Also, there's few more rules pertaining to each section or thread so you should go through them also before posting on forum, you can find those in particular sub sections of this forum. Hope you have fun here by participating in discussions and contribute in constructive way.





Cardgames said:


> Hi


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2018)

*PSA* - HITMAN Summer Pack - Episode 3 Marrakesh has been removed from Steam accounts. I was one of those cases who assumed that it was given for free permanently. Unlike the first two episodes, the summer pack was only a free weekend for 2 weeks. Episode 1 & 2 are permanent licenses if you have claimed during the respective giveaways.

*i.imgur.com/hTfP7p2.png


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 2, 2018)

007 said:


> *PSA* - HITMAN Summer Pack - Episode 3 Marrakesh has been removed from Steam accounts. I was one of those cases who assumed that it was given for free permanently. Unlike the first two episodes, the summer pack was only a free weekend for 2 weeks. Episode 1 & 2 are permanent licenses if you have claimed during the respective giveaways.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/hTfP7p2.png



+1


----------



## icebags (Aug 2, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> but i don't know you will be able to play without base game or not


if i get base game in future, at least dlc will be there.


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 5, 2018)

Maybe a wrong price listing by steam. Deluxe is more expensive than the ultimate. Maybe be corrected in near future.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180805/16b862b053c83066eedb9a02e301c836.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sniper Elite franchise sale at Steam. Sniper Elite 4 at 85% off for *₹176*!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have purchased Sniper Elite 4. Any body willing to play multiplayer?


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2018)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have purchased Sniper Elite 4. Any body willing to play multiplayer?


Whoa! I did not know that the entire campaign can be played on co-op. Amazing!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2018)

007 said:


> Whoa! I did not know that the entire campaign can be played on co-op. Amazing!


I played se2 in coop, it's fun

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

RIME for ₹240 (66% off - 3% discount using code gamedeals) at GamersGate. Cheaper than Indian Steam sale price, in case anyone is looking for this game.


----------



## 007 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dishonored 2 for $12.89 at DLGamer. Historic lowest price and cheaper than Indian Steam sale price. (₹970 vs ₹1335)


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2018)

Insurgency on Steam FREE! Add to your account and keep it forever.


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2018)

Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration (including Season Pass) for ₹249. Historic lowest and first time hitting 75% off.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 14, 2018)

007 said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration (including Season Pass) for ₹249. Historic lowest and first time hitting 75% off.


Is this worth getting if you already have ROTR base?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is this worth getting if you already have ROTR base?


I would say no. Not worth the content for extra ₹182. Celebration DLC has the Blood Ties mission which is a puzzle game and adds to story. Season pass has everything including an extra short temple mission, endurance mode (if you like to play this style - hard survival) and other packs. My suggestion is to get the SP separately from other retailers for < ₹80 if possible.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 15, 2018)

007 said:


> Insurgency on Steam FREE! Add to your account and keep it forever.


Insurgency Free to Keep for 48 Hours!

Insurgency :: Insurgency Free to Keep for 48 Hours!


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2018)

Fallout 4 for ₹600 at Gamesplanet UK.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2018)

Battlefield 1 for *₹312* (88% off)
Battlefield 1 Revolution for *₹583* (83% off)

Origin


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

wao, thats crazy good. Historic Lowest Price. I guess.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2018)

007 said:


> Battlefield 1 for *₹312* (88% off)
> Battlefield 1 Revolution for *₹583* (83% off)
> 
> Origin


Is it 312 per month? Or is it one time payment?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

one time payment bru


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Is it 312 per month? Or is it one time payment?


One time purchase.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Is it 312 per month? Or is it one time payment?


What is worth getting for the single player alone?

Just base game or pass as well? Does premium add any SP content?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 17, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What is worth getting for the single player alone?
> 
> Just base game or pass as well? Does premium add any SP content?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



+1

Would like to know the same.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What is worth getting for the single player alone?
> 
> Just base game or pass as well? Does premium add any SP content?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sorry guys, I didn't buy the game so I don't know about this. I too just relayed this info to few friends who might be interested in this. If they make a purchase then I will ask them and update here

And by SP, you mean single player ?


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't buy the game so I don't know about this. I too just relayed this info to few friends who might be interested in this. If they make a purchase then I will ask them and update here
> 
> And by SP, you mean single player ?



Yes, SP = Single Player


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 18, 2018)

Buy Orwell from the Humble Store

Orwell Free for limited time

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2018)

007 said:


> Fallout 4 for ₹600 at Gamesplanet UK.


Price drop further. Now around ₹560.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 18, 2018)

007 said:


> Price drop further. Now around ₹560.


Jale pe namak mat chirko. I had pre-ordered this back in the day. Only to leave it halfway 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 19, 2018)

007 said:


> Battlefield 1 for *₹312* (88% off)
> Battlefield 1 Revolution for *₹583* (83% off)
> 
> Origin


what is battlefield revolution?


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> what is battlefield revolution?


Deluxe edition.


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2018)

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare for ₹591 (83% off) at Amazon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2018)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Get 'Rise of the Tomb Raider' for Just Rs 249 on Steam; Lowest Online Price Ever


Deal was over at 9:30 PM yesterday.


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Deal was over at 9:30 PM yesterday.


Moreover, already posted by me long back.

PC Game Deals

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ryse: Son of Rome for ₹106 (75% off)
WWE 2K18 for ₹249 (75% off)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2018)

007 said:


> Ryse: Son of Rome for ₹106 (75% off)
> WWE 2K18 for ₹249 (75% off)


Stock clearance for wwe 2k18? 
AFAIK 2k19 is around.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2018)

DOOM for *₹460* ($6.57 after 67% off). Historic lowest price and cheaper than Indian Steam sale price. (₹527 at 67% off)


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2018)

007 said:


> Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare for ₹591 (83% off) at Amazon.


Price drop. Now ₹557 at 84% off.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 22, 2018)

Burnout paradise remastered (includes the dlc) available for 75% off for burnout paradise owners pls note that ea now taxing over the listed price of games so if u add ₹374 game to cart you need to pay additional ₹67 (18%) as tax at the time of payment


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Burnout paradise remastered (includes the dlc) available for 75% off for burnout paradise owners pls note that ea now taxing over the listed price of games so if u add ₹374 game to cart you need to pay additional ₹67 (18%) as tax at the time of payment


374 is after the 75% discount?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 22, 2018)

007 said:


> 374 is after the 75% discount?


Yes


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2018)

FOR HONOR - Starter Edition FREE! (Steam)


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What is worth getting for the single player alone?
> 
> Just base game or pass as well? Does premium add any SP content?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sorry for late reply. According to my friend, 1. There are lots of mission in single player game.
2. No pass, only the base game.
3. He didn't get any premium content with 300INR version.
4. But he was able to play online. He said he already played few matches online.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 23, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry for late reply. According to my friend, 1. There are lots of mission in single player game.
> 2. No pass, only the base game.
> 3. He didn't get any premium content with 300INR version.
> 4. But he was able to play online. He said he already played few matches online.


Thanks for the reply. I wasn't asking if 300 got the pass as well, I was asking if the pass includes any single player content or not or is it just enough to get base game for single player only. Thanks again!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 23, 2018)

Is it the same edition that was available for free on uplay as well a while back?





007 said:


> FOR HONOR - Starter Edition FREE! (Steam)



Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 23, 2018)

Any servers in India? Or just Southeast Asia?





TheSloth said:


> Sorry for late reply. According to my friend, 1. There are lots of mission in single player game.
> 2. No pass, only the base game.
> 3. He didn't get any premium content with 300INR version.
> 4. But he was able to play online. He said he already played few matches online.



Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes





true_lies said:


> Is it the same edition that was available for free on uplay as well a while back?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Last remnant to be removed from steam after 4th September.

The Last Remnant :: Important announcement regarding The Last Remnant

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2018)

Grandpa and the Zombies will soon be removed on Steam as well. Buy now for ₹32 (90% off)


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2018)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is now FREE! (Offline play and watching GO TV)


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2018)

007 said:


> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is now FREE! (Offline play and watching GO TV)


It was my first steam game & the only one I regret purchasing till date.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2018)

I didn't play the game much as well but got my money back (and some more) by idling


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2018)

When OS2 enhanced edition to come on store.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> When OS2 enhanced edition to come on store.


It is available already - Save 10% on Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2018)

007 said:


> It is available already - Save 10% on Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition on Steam


I got it free 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2018)

007 said:


> It is available already - Save 10% on Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition on Steam



lol i thought it was a separate game like OS1 enhanced edition, today i clicked play on regular OS2 and dialog popped up to play definitive edition.
Been doing a playthrough and following the FEXTRALIFE guide to build an eternal warrior.


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2018)

Fallout 4 for ₹594 (660 - 10% using code SPECIAL) at GamersGate.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 5, 2018)

007 said:


> Fallout 4 for ₹594 (660 - 10% using code SPECIAL) at GamersGate.



Awesome pricing!


----------



## true_lies (Sep 14, 2018)

Battlefield 4 & 1 Premium Pass available for free on Origin
Source


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 17, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Battlefield 4 & 1 Premium Pass available for free on Origin
> Source


Base Game at 85% off.
Origin

Rs 577 but add GST to it and it grows to Rs 681


----------



## true_lies (Sep 17, 2018)

thinkjamil said:


> Base Game at 85% off.
> Origin
> 
> Rs 577 but add GST to it and it grows to Rs 681



That is not the base game price, its Rs 312.
For Rs 577 you get BF1 Revolution which includes base game and all DLCs plus vanity items
One just needs the base game and get all DLCs with the premium pass free offer


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 18, 2018)

Saved from overpaying by debit cards. I had it on cart but they won't accept my card. Same old problem. Not gonna buy this anymore.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2018)

thinkjamil said:


> Saved from overpaying by debit cards. I had it on cart but *they won't accept my card*. Same old problem. Not gonna buy this anymore.


Stop using SBI card


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2018)

A good bundle from Fanatical. Slayer Bundle.

Tier 1 - $1.00

Styx: Master of Shadows
Soulblight
The Mooseman
Carmageddon: Max Damage
SPACECOM

Tier 2 - $4.99

Day of Infamy
Mordheim: City of the Damned
Savage Lands
The Sexy Brutale
Sky Break
Tropico 5
Super Cloudbuilt
Tower 57

Tier 3 - $6.99

Medieval Kingdom Wars
Bombshell
Songbringer
The Lion's Song Season Pass
The Painscreek Killings


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 21, 2018)

007 said:


> A good bundle from Fanatical. Slayer Bundle.
> 
> Tier 1 - $1.00
> 
> ...



Styx itself is worth more than $1 in this bundle, excellent share!


----------



## billubakra (Sep 23, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Stop using SBI card


Any cons of this card?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Any cons of this card?


Most probably international transactions fail. The situation is improving now with some international transactions asking for OTP, but still, just use a card from some private bank like Axis, HDFC or ICICI.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 28, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Most probably international transactions fail. The situation is improving now with some international transactions asking for OTP, but still, just use a card from some private bank like Axis, HDFC or ICICI.


Also their (SBI) reversals don't go through most of the times. And customer support is horrible. Scratch that, it's non existent.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Also their (SBI) reversals don't go through most of the times. And customer support is horrible. Scratch that, it's non existent.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I would say all banks in India are bad, at least the big ones like Axis, SBI, ICICI, HDFC, have heard of complaints from people I know, had bad experiences with Axis & SBI firsthand. Axis customer support isn't much better than SBI considering the price they charge.


----------



## 007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Get Shadow Warrior 2 on GOG for FREE!


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 19, 2018)

Save 80% on HITMAN™ Essential Collection on Steam

Rs. 721


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2018)

Free
Metro 2033 on Steam


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 27, 2018)

Murderous Pursuits Free On Steam


----------



## visjith (Oct 29, 2018)

Humble WB Games™ Classics Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)

$1 tier is non-brainer

Scribblenauts Unlimited
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition
Batman™: Arkham Origins 

$4.14 Tier
Bastion
Mad Max
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition 

$12 is overpriced in my opinion
Batman ™: Arkham Knight 
Batman™: Arkham Knight Season Pass


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 29, 2018)

visjith said:


> Humble WB Games™ Classics Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
> 
> $1 tier is non-brainer
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum and what a way to start your post count, thumbs up!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 29, 2018)

visjith said:


> Humble WB Games™ Classics Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
> 
> $1 tier is non-brainer
> 
> ...


Arkham Knight complete pack should be in the BTA tier instead.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Arkham Knight complete pack should be in the BTA tier instead.



Just get over it already.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2018)

Steam Halloween sales have begun with lots of deals.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2018)

Any notable deals?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ashes Cricket from Big Ant @ 50% off


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Any notable deals?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Usual good deals on old games like Witcher 3, JC3, ROTR, etc. SOTR is 30 or 40% off.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 3, 2018)

Destiny 2 free on PC for limited time

Edit - Holy s#!t 81 Gig download


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone playing can ping me


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 3, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Destiny 2 free on PC for limited time
> 
> Edit - Holy s#!t 81 Gig download


Man they are asking phone number before claiming the free game.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Man they are asking phone number before claiming the free game.


I don't think so. But I don't remember if I gave them my number while making my blizzard account long back.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Destiny 2 free on PC for limited time
> 
> Edit - Holy s#!t 81 Gig download


They are facing heat from Warframe. Warframe is going to launch a big free update in a week or two. It is F2P done right. I was planning to buy Destiny 2 last Christmas but ended up playing Warframe based on reviews.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2018)

Destiny isnt bad, but its too hollywoody for my tastes.


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 4, 2018)

Bugframe is lone/poor man's Destiny 2.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Bugframe is lone/poor man's Destiny 2.


It was once upon a time. It was a free Destiny when it began but now it is considered better than Destiny 2 by many reviewers. Last year they got a big update that's when I tried it. It remains in top 10 games by player on steam consistently nowadays for a reason.

It still has some random bugs though


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It was once upon a time. It was a free Destiny when it began but now it is considered better than Destiny 2 by many reviewers. Last year they got a big update that's when I tried it. It remains in top 10 games by player on steam consistently nowadays for a reason.
> 
> It still has some random bugs though


Speak for urself.   I've 500+ hours on The division/Destiny 2/Warframe each and WF being the recent one. IMO Destiny 2 got a lot of good things going for a decent price.  Infact Destiny 2 is most fun game if you have friends(at least 3) to play with. esp RAIDS & PvP both gets very intense at times.  Warframe on the other hand has the Difficulty level set to EASY, Grind level set to MADNESS from start to end. I really hope Fortuna changes a lot of things , coz its the only game i'm playing now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Speak for urself.   I've 500+ hours on The division/Destiny 2/Warframe each and WF being the recent one. IMO Destiny 2 got a lot of good things going for a decent price.  Infact Destiny 2 is most fun game if you have friends(at least 3) to play with. esp RAIDS & PvP both gets very intense at times.  Warframe on the other hand has the Difficulty level set to EASY, Grind level set to MADNESS from start to end. I really hope Fortuna changes a lot of things , coz its the only game i'm playing now.


I never said Destiny 2 was bad, it is still considered a good game & I heard that it got better with last few updates, but some players who played both suggested me to play Warframe, as I said a year ago. I plan to try it during my Christmas holidays.

I played Division for <100hrs. It was good with friends but not so good for lone players, which is what I like about Warframe. Fortuna is going to change a lot but sadly we have to still wait for those rail jack events. Since its free, you can't complain much about Warframe.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2018)

Get Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion for free
HumbleBundle/Steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2018)

Ubisoft Black Friday Deals Include 'Assassin's Creed Odyssey' for $30 and a Free Game
Last date Nov,18th (Pacific Standard Time)
Use any VPN and buy
Link:Black Friday


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 18, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ubisoft Black Friday Deals Include 'Assassin's Creed Odyssey' for $30 and a Free Game
> Last date Nov,18th (Pacific Standard Time)
> Use any VPN and buy
> Link:Black Friday


30 USD for consoles only, PC version listed for 40 USD = Steam price.


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 18, 2018)

Have Orwell game key. If anyone willing to pay Rs 15 for it, then let me or @007  know.


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2018)

Overwatch Legendary Edition for $20 (approx. ₹1495) at Amazon.com

Price Comparison:
GamesTheShop - ₹2499
Amazon.in - ₹1999


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 21, 2018)

GMG Black Friday Sale:
--------------------------------------

Anyone looking to buy DragonBall and One piece games can buy from greenamangaming in Indian currency. 

Currently the dragonball and one piece games are only available in the US Steam store and can't be gifted due to valves gifting restrictions policy. 

P. S. A VPN is required for product activation. So I would suggest to download something like tunnel bear and activate the product and don't worry activating keys using VPN doesn't get you banned  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2018)

Vigneshs87 said:


> GMG Black Friday Sale:
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone looking to buy DragonBall and One piece games can buy from greenamangaming in Indian currency.
> ...


Even if you use VPN to activate in US, your steam's region will still be India. Won't that create issues?


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Nov 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even if you use VPN to activate in US, your steam's region will still be India. Won't that create issues?


No. After activating turn off the vpn and log in as usual. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2018)

5th Anniversary Giveaway - Get Company of Heroes 2 free on Steam.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2018)

CS:GO is now F2P.

*i.imgur.com/fTrO374.png?1

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive :: Welcome to the Danger Zone

*Introducing Danger Zone *— a fast-paced battle royale game mode built on CS:GO’s tactical gameplay where players use their wits, skill, and resources to fight to the finish. Play solo, or work together as a squad of two or three!

*CS:GO is now FREE TO PLAY *
So there’s never been a better time to bring in your friends.

All players who played CS:GO before today’s update will receive a commemorative Loyalty Badge they can display on their profile. You were there from the beginning, so show it off! Additionally, all existing CS:GO players have had their accounts upgraded to Prime Status.

As before, Prime Status matches you with other Prime Status players. Additionally, your Prime Status will give you access to the new Souvenir MP5-SD | Lab Rats (available by earning XP while playing Danger Zone matches) and the all new Danger Zone Case.

*Danger Zone Case*
The Danger Zone Case features 17 community-designed weapon finishes, and the Horizon knivesas rare special items. Click here for more details.

A new game mode, a new case, and CS:GO is free. What are you waiting for? 

*GO! GO! GO!*


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2018)

Steam - I am not a Monster - Free to claim for limited time.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 14, 2018)

Free on Epic Games Store
Subnautica - Prepare to dive

Note you need to check the checkbox above place order button to NOT receive emails.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2018)

Subnautica is now available for free on the Epic Games Store
LEGO: The Hobbit is currently free on the Humble Store
Full Throttle Remastered is currently free on GOG


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2018)

Subnautica is one hell of a game but dont even attempt to play it if you are claustrophobic..
When you encounter Ghost Leviathans, my hair just stood..

I mean, just listen to this
Ghost Leviathan 2.0


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2018)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion is free on Steam as Minor Factions DLC Releases


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 18, 2018)

Anno 1602 free on Uplay store, just log into your desktop Uplay client and claim it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anno 1602 free on Uplay store, just log into your desktop Uplay client and claim it.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2018)

Get LEGO® The Lord of the Rings for free

Free till December 22nd 10 A.M. PACIFIC TIME.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 21, 2018)

Has anyone here been playing Destiny 2 and bought the expansion DLCs or the annual pass? Does it add much to the SP campaign?
Looking to buy the Forsaken DLC for $30 on sale. Any idea what are the planned future expansions and would they be adding more to the SP or focus more on MP?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Has anyone here been playing Destiny 2 and bought the expansion DLCs or the annual pass? Does it add much to the SP campaign?
> Looking to buy the Forsaken DLC for $30 on sale. Any idea what are the planned future expansions and would they be adding more to the SP or focus more on MP?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


I'll start playing it after Christmas. From what I know, you need the Forsaken to unlock almost everything. Apparently, some game modes and player levels are locked behind DLC (the publisher took a lot of flak when they did it initially).

I doubt there is much SP content as it is an MP game mainly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2018)

Project Stream Testers Getting Free PC Copy of Assassin's Creed Odyssey

Project Stream, Google’s technical test for their ambitious cloud streaming technology for games, gave testers the opportunity to play Assassin’s Creed Odyssey for free during the course of the test.
However, they’d be eventually left without the game itself upon the test’s closure. Today, though, Ubisoft announced that they will be eligible for a free UPlay PC copy of the game where they can continue their adventure in ancient Greece.
The Project Stream test will end on January 15th, 2019. If you were able to participate, do let us know your experience in the comments section.

In other Assassin’s Creed Odyssey news, the first episode of the ‘Legacy of the First Blade’ expansion came out last week.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Project Stream Testers Getting Free PC Copy of Assassin's Creed Odyssey
> 
> Project Stream, Google’s technical test for their ambitious cloud streaming technology for games, gave testers the opportunity to play Assassin’s Creed Odyssey for free during the course of the test.
> However, they’d be eventually left without the game itself upon the test’s closure. Today, though, Ubisoft announced that they will be eligible for a free UPlay PC copy of the game where they can continue their adventure in ancient Greece.
> ...


US only

I have it, it works great but needs a constant 20Mbps connection to work nicely (at 15 the quality sometimes goes down like video streaming, anything below, it won't work). Some people have tried to obtain it using VPN, worth a try.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 22, 2018)

Fanatical

Very good bundle if anyone is interested, styx alone is costlier on steam on sale than the whole bundle.

Fanatical

Choose any 5 games for $3.43 another great deal as there as some good games in the list

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2018)

Huge Watch Dogs mod adds custom missions, random events and danger zones | PC Gamer
Living_City mod for Watch Dogs


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2018)

SOMA free for limited period.
Grab it ASAP!


----------



## 007 (Jan 1, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> US only
> 
> I have it, it works great but needs a constant 20Mbps connection to work nicely (at 15 the quality sometimes goes down like video streaming, anything below, it won't work). Some people have tried to obtain it using VPN, worth a try.



Do you know of any VPN's that might work from India? I tried few but couldn't get past the 40ms latency check.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Do you know of any VPN's that might work from India? I tried few but couldn't get past the 40ms latency check.


I seriously doubt it. Forget about VPNs,even normal connections in India don't have such low latency to US servers.


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I seriously doubt it. Forget about VPNs,even normal connections in India don't have such low latency to US servers.


Yep, that's what I thought too. I don't think it is possible. I'll have to find another way.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Do you know of any VPN's that might work from India? I tried few but couldn't get past the 40ms latency check.


What game are you trying to play ?

You can try hide.me. It is the only VPN that has reliably worked for me for League of Legends in SG. Also, its free for a certain amount of Megabytes, good for tryouts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2019)

^^No matter which vpn,I doubt even any normal connection in India can give less than 40ms latency on connections to US servers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^No matter which vpn,I doubt even any normal connection in India can give less than 40ms latency on connections to US servers.


Is it even possible commerically? I am sure it applies vice versa as well.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not unless you are willing to spend a good amount of money to buy a leased line with low latency to US servers which again is practically not possible because if you have that much money you would already be a)using such connection, b)not be needing such a connection.


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> What game are you trying to play ?
> 
> You can try hide.me. It is the only VPN that has reliably worked for me for League of Legends in SG. Also, its free for a certain amount of Megabytes, good for tryouts.


Trying to grab the free AC Odyssey via Project Stream. Read here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2019)

007 said:


> Trying to grab the free AC Odyssey via Project Stream. Read here.


aha, let me know if it works, id be interested too.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2019)

Ended 2018 and kick-started 2019 with a Bethesda feast. 
Managed to get physical copies of following games from Australia through a friend at a store clearance. Each ₹250 (approx).

*Steam:*
DOOM
The Evil Within 2
Fallout 4
Dishonored 2

*Bethesda Account:*
The Elder Scrolls Online - Morrowind 

*i.imgur.com/WSm10mM.png


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2019)

007 said:


> Ended 2018 and kick-started 2019 with a Bethesda feast.
> Managed to get physical copies of following games from Australia through a friend at a store clearance. Each ₹250 (approx).
> 
> *Steam:*
> ...


Do you play all the games, you're buying?
I guess you're into binge-watching TV series/movies nowadays.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Do you play all the games, you're buying?
> I guess you're into binge-watching TV series/movies nowadays.


No bro. I've become more of a PC game collector of-late than a PC gamer. 
But I still have plans to play the must-play games though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Free on Epic Games Store:Edith Finch


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2019)

Free on GOG: DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition on GOG.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2019)

Get Deponia: The Complete Journey for free


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 26, 2019)

Endless Space Collection is free on games2gether.com .

Connect your steam account to redeem rewards.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 2, 2019)

AC Chronicles China free on Uplay store.

Assassin’s Creed® Chronicles: China

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2019)

Axiom Verge - AXIOM VERGE


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2019)

Free on Epic Store: Thimbleweed Park - Welcome to Thimbleweed Park. Population: 80 nutcases.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2019)

Intel Invites Gamers to join a Global Graphics Odyssey


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2019)

Free until Monday,25th,February:Save 40% on BATTLETECH on Steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2019)

Offworld Trading Company's multiplayer mode is going free for everyone from February,28th onwards on Steam:Offworld Trading Company's multiplayer mode is going free for everyone | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2019)

Hitman 2 Starter Pack is free for everyone :Save 37% on HITMAN™ 2 on Steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2019)

Mortal Kombat X is free on steam until this weekend


----------



## true_lies (Mar 8, 2019)

Battlefield 1 and Titanfall 2 Ultimate Bundle available for Rs 699 on Origin (80% off, Premium pass for B1 and Deluxe edition of T2)
Good deal considering individual games (also on sale) are Rs 624 and Rs 499 respectively


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2019)

wtf ? I just saw Origin is adding GST on top of its selling price now..
Steam doesnt do this ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 8, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> wtf ? I just saw Origin is adding GST on top of its selling price now..
> Steam doesnt do this ?


Yeah steam do for a long time now. The final price on the page already includes this tax. Check one of your steam email invoices if you made any recent purchases

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah but the price is still final in steam right ? They probably put the tax inside the price they show, unlike Origin ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 8, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah but the price is still final in steam right ? They probably put the tax inside the price they show, unlike Origin ?


Correct, so steam shows you price including GST.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

Star Wars battlefront 2 for rs 399.80 on origin.
Origin


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2019)

IS it worth it ? Does anyone play on SG Servers ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> IS it worth it ? Does anyone play on SG Servers ?


it is pretty much worth imo it doesn't have sg servers you mostly play on uk servers.But its is good enough when you have lower pings like 6-7ms you will get like 100ms to those servers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2019)

How do you possibly have 6-7 ms ping to SG servers in the first place ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> How do you possibly have 6-7 ms ping to SG servers in the first place ?


no I mean if you have 6-7 ms ping in Indian servers when you speedtest.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2019)

I have 6-7 ms ping on Indian servers via speedtest too but I never noticed UK servers having around 100 ping. HK is around 100-110, SG is around 60-70 for me (Apex Legends, League of Legends, PUBG, BF1)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I have 6-7 ms ping on Indian servers via speedtest too but I never noticed UK servers having around 100 ping. HK is around 100-110, SG is around 60-70 for me (Apex Legends, League of Legends, PUBG, BF1)


I have played sw battlefront through origin access its a very good game you should try it for sure the ping doesn't drop the performance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2019)

GRID 2 is currently available for free on the Humble Store


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> GRID 2 is currently available for free on the Humble Store


Anyone still plays this game?


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> GRID 2 is currently available for free on the Humble Store


Missed the deal. Thought of redeeming it later, but forgot.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 21, 2019)

[Epic Games] Oxenfree (Free)


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 4, 2019)

[Epic Games] The Witness  (Free)


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2019)

AC Unity for free: Supporting Notre-Dame de Paris


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2019)

Uplay - Steep - FREE!


----------



## striker_rage (May 16, 2019)

007 said:


> Uplay - Steep - FREE!



Thanks, grabbed it!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2019)

Epic Games | Store

First epic store sale. Pretty decent discounts.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2019)

Get Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition for free

Free guacamelee...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 17, 2019)

[Epic Games] Stories Untold (Free)


----------



## true_lies (May 22, 2019)

The Sims 4 free for limited time on Origin


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2019)

Save 100% on Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition on Steam

Now free on steam for those who missed it on humble

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 23, 2019)

[Epic Games]RiME (Free)


----------



## Cyberghost (May 30, 2019)

[Epic Games]City of Brass (Free) 
[GOG]Obduction (Free)


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

Cyberpunk 2077 pre-orders available at both GOG ($59.99) & Steam (₹2999).

And for those CDPR/GOG fanboys who want a bundle deal:
Simply: RED CD PROJEKT RED Collection for $87.77
_(includes Cyberpunk 2077, W3 GOTY, Thronebreaker: Witcher Tales, W2, W1, Witcher Adventure Game)_


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

New Borderlands 2 DLC: Commander Lilith & the fight for Sanctuary
Free to claim for Borderlands 2 and Borderlands Handsome Collection owners until July 8, 2019. ($15 thereafter)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2019)

[Epic Games]Enter the Gungeon  (Free)


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> [Epic Games]Enter the Gungeon  (Free)



Can you login? The login doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 14, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Can you login? The login doesn't seem to be working for me.


I claimed it w/o issues.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I claimed it w/o issues.



Tried Chrome, Firefox, IE. Shows a blank page.

Tried Tor browser. Voila, the login page appears and claimed it. Either BSNL is blocking Epic Store or Epic doesn't like my network. Steam, Origin, uPlay works fine without issue. WTF Epic.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks like I'm not the only one and not the only ISP. WTF Epic.
Are you able to access and login to Epic Games Store? : IndianGaming


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 15, 2019)

Borderlands: The Handsome Collection | PC - Steam | Game Keys
For Rs 149.95


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone interested in 4pack of Starbound?

Can share 1 game per user & payment by bank transfer or mobile wallet.

Tag @007


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one and not the only ISP. WTF Epic.
> Are you able to access and login to Epic Games Store? : IndianGaming


I could not access i think for 2 days or so but now I am able to browse the site and instal the launcher and view it also.
I think so due to an update to its site/launcher.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 2, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I could not access i think for 2 days or so but now I am able to browse the site and instal the launcher and view it also.
> I think so due to an update to its site/launcher.



Yeah works fine now.


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2019)

striker_rage said:


> Anyone interested in 4pack of Starbound?
> 
> Can share 1 game per user & payment by bank transfer or mobile wallet.
> 
> Tag @007


It looks like Terraria. Is it good?


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 3, 2019)

007 said:


> It looks like Terraria. Is it good?



I am unsure about that but I see Overwhelmingly Positive in recent reviews and that's a lot of votes so am sure that the game would be enjoyable.

Also, the price of 4 pack per person comes down to an extremely reasonable price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2019)

Did u manage to buy starbound ? I may be interested ?

@striker_rage


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 6, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Did u manage to buy starbound ? I may be interested ?
> 
> @striker_rage



Not yet, not enough members. Including you, we are 2 still short of getting the 4 pack. If we can get 2 more then we can go ahead with it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2019)

I bought starbound, it is a very good game, highly indepth.
100 % recommend you find 3 more people and buy it.
It isnt as cancerous as minecraft or terraria. Assets are very well made, soundtrack memorable, story good..


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 8, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought starbound, it is a very good game, highly indepth.
> 100 % recommend you find 3 more people and buy it.
> It isnt as cancerous as minecraft or terraria. Assets are very well made, soundtrack memorable, story good..



Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciate it!

I don't have much hope for getting 3 ppl in this sale as the sale has almost ended.

Maybe next time else I'll just wait for the price to drop significantly in the future.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone interested in splitting Banner Saga 4-pack at *₹72* each, let me know.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2019)

007 said:


> Anyone interested in splitting Banner Saga 4-pack at *₹72* each, let me know.


I'm in.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2019)

gameranand said:


> I'm in.


Steam sale over. Let's do it the next time the game goes on sale.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone want Terraria for 90 rupees?
If you have upi contact me on Steam. (steam id is the same)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2019)

@striker_rage

dude game is fantastic, thanks for recommending,, already beat 2 bosses


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> @striker_rage
> 
> dude game is fantastic, thanks for recommending,, already beat 2 bosses



You're most welcome  

The only regret is, I could not find enough ppl for the 4 pack


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 11, 2019)

[Epic Games] Torchlight  (Free)


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> [Epic Games] Torchlight  (Free)


Nostalgic game.


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2019)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/limbo/home
Free


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2019)

007 said:


> Steam sale over. Let's do it the next time the game goes on sale.


Game is on sale again. If you are interested and have 2 other users who need the same then we can buy it.

Save 80% on Prey Digital Deluxe on Steam
Prey on Historic Low Price.


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2019)

Anyone interested in splitting Banner Saga 4-pack at *₹72* each, let me know. *2 copies left.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2019)

007 said:


> Anyone interested in splitting Banner Saga 4-pack at *₹72* each, let me know. *2 copies left.*


I first thought it was a Hulk game


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I first thought it was a Hulk game


Lol. Good one!


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2019)

@striker_rage it seems to be in your wishlist. Interested in joining?


----------



## striker_rage (Jul 19, 2019)

007 said:


> @striker_rage it seems to be in your wishlist. Interested in joining?



After getting digit notification, I checked the steam page and it turns out that this is a turn-based game. So skipping for now.


----------



## 007 (Jul 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Anyone interested in splitting Banner Saga 4-pack at *₹72* each, let me know.


This is over. No more copies left. Split with @gameranand @gagan_kumar @Nerevarine. Cheers!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 23, 2019)

Fallout GOTY  for ₹749 (75% off)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks, Bought


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2019)

Xbox Super Game Sale - Microsoft Store

Some good deals here, Forza Horizon 4 Standard Edition at ₹1649.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Fallout GOTY  for ₹749 (75% off)


Sad that they are screwing up (as usual in typical Bethesda style) the early adopters like me (base game owners). Season pass is 1320 and GOTY is 750! 
Any way to buy the season pass elsewhere for cheap?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2019)

007 said:


> Sad that they are screwing up (as usual in typical Bethesda style) the early adopters like me (base game owners). Season pass is 1320 and GOTY is 750!
> Any way to buy the season pass elsewhere for cheap?


I am in the same boat and unfortunately NO. We have to buy GOTY edition if we want complete game with DLCs.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 24, 2019)

007 said:


> Sad that they are screwing up (as usual in typical Bethesda style) the early adopters like me (base game owners). Season pass is 1320 and GOTY is 750!
> Any way to buy the season pass elsewhere for cheap?


You may try buying from gamersgate china (₹492) you need a chinese vpn to activate the dlc in steam


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 24, 2019)

Fallout 3 GOTY for ₹117.13 (69% off) @ GMG 
Fallout New Vegas ultimate Edition for 2,50€ ~ ₹193 (75% off) @ Gamesplanet


----------



## 007 (Jul 25, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Fallout 3 GOTY for ₹117.13 (69% off) @ GMG


Price is 1*7*7.13


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 26, 2019)

www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/moonlighter/home

moonlighter is free on epic game store


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2019)

I cant seem to start new game in fallout 4. It just keeps on loading. Anyone felt this error before..
damn Bethesda, buggy piece of crap. I should probably change my name..


----------



## 007 (Jul 27, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I cant seem to start new game in fallout 4. It just keeps on loading. Anyone felt this error before..
> damn Bethesda, buggy piece of crap. I should probably change my name..


Are you using mods? It could be conflicting or something.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2019)

Its a brand new installation man, no mods.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 3, 2019)

For Honor and Alan Wake free on epic games

free-games-collection


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2019)

Buy Xbox Game Pass for PC (Beta) - Microsoft Store en-IN
3 months Game Pass @329


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2019)

Drifter and Mutant Hero Road to Eden Free on Epic Store till tomorrow. I am surprised no one posted here before.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2019)

gameranand said:


> Drifter and Mutant Hero Road to Eden Free on Epic Store till tomorrow. I am surprised no one posted here before.


Thanks for the info. 
@others: Fez is going to be free by next week.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 22, 2019)

*Get a free game to play every week: EPIC Games*

free-game-collection


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2019)

Flash said:


> Thanks for the info.
> @others: Fez is going to be free by next week.


Fez is free!
Fez - Fez


----------



## true_lies (Aug 25, 2019)

Far Cry Primal 90% off on Uplay. Euros 5.50 for Digital Apex Edition


----------



## moltenskull (Aug 25, 2019)

For Honor free on UPlay.

Get For Honor Free on Uplay for a Limited Time


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 29, 2019)

Inside, Celeste FREE
free-games-collection


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 29, 2019)

Get DiRT Rally for free


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Inside, Celeste FREE
> free-games-collection


Though I am a staunch fan of Steam till date - probably won't play any of the Epic freebies albeit claiming them so far and I will rather purchase/play in Steam, I HAVE TO ADMIT - *Epic has been killing it with these freebies.*  I mean they are NOT throwing   for free every week. These are some really wonderful games which did not have deep cuts so far. I have been waiting for a price cut on both Celeste and Inside in Steam for a longggg time. They have never gone beyond -40%, -60% (I pull the trigger at -80%, unless I plan to play the game imdtly).

Will Epic become a strong contender to Steam or will it _vapourize_ once the initial hype dies, we'll see.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 30, 2019)

007 said:


> Though I am a staunch fan of Steam till date - probably won't play any of the Epic freebies albeit claiming them so far and I will rather purchase/play in Steam, I HAVE TO ADMIT - *Epic has been killing it with these freebies.*  I mean they are NOT throwing   for free every week. These are some really wonderful games which did not have deep cuts so far. I have been waiting for a price cut on both Celeste and Inside in Steam for a longggg time. They have never gone beyond -40%, -60% (I pull the trigger at -80%, unless I plan to play the game imdtly).
> 
> Will Epic become a strong contender to Steam or will it _vapourize_ once the initial hype dies, we'll see.


epic games is nothing compare with steam i doubt it it will come even close to origin uplay but yeah its giving good freebies and trying hard


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 30, 2019)

Depends on how much of that Fortnite playerbase pays for games instead of skins.


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 30, 2019)

007 said:


> Though I am a staunch fan of Steam till date - probably won't play any of the Epic freebies albeit claiming them so far and I will rather purchase/play in Steam, I HAVE TO ADMIT - *Epic has been killing it with these freebies.*  I mean they are NOT throwing   for free every week. These are some really wonderful games which did not have deep cuts so far. I have been waiting for a price cut on both Celeste and Inside in Steam for a longggg time. They have never gone beyond -40%, -60% (I pull the trigger at -80%, unless I plan to play the game imdtly).
> 
> 
> 
> Will Epic become a strong contender to Steam or will it _vapourize_ once the initial hype dies, we'll see.





pkkumarcool said:


> epic games is nothing compare with steam i doubt it it will come even close to origin uplay but yeah its giving good freebies and trying hard




My prediction is that Epic is here to stay.

They are getting integrated with gamers and attacking Steam on all fronts.

Excellent free games will fill the library of gamers...a strong incentive to come back to Epic now and then. Devs are getting onboard due to lower charges on Epic platform and thirdly the Epic launcher is being improved continuously. You can check their Trello for info.

They recently integrated  Humble Bundle so that users can redeem their code directly on Epic without copy-pasting, just like on Steam.

Steam is loved for a lot of things. For me, it's the prices, stats and achievements. So if Epic is able to get this added to its platform then I would go for either that offers a better incentive.

Steam should take notice fast and make changes.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 30, 2019)

striker_rage said:


> Steam should take notice fast and make changes.



Steam already dropped the revenue split from 30% to 20% for high revenue games long ago.

I am sure Epic will increase the cut after they get a set amount of paying userbase. And Fortnite will die sooner or later.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2019)

striker_rage said:


> They are getting integrated with gamers and attacking Steam on all fronts.


Offering free games is one thing. They are also trying to do exclusivity deals and even trying to hijack releases from Steam at the last minute by persuading devs. You can say all is fair in competition and this is their tactic. I don't find it fair to ask a developer to ditch Steam users after announcing a release date on Steam. So we also have devs like this (read full post) who don't fall for the money and stick to being ethical. Hats off to him. I will buy DARQ on Steam just for this no matter how the game is.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2019)

They made Phoenix Point Epic exclusive.. I had high hopes of purchasing it from Steam..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2019)

Get Endless Space - Collection for free


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2019)

Rockstar's giving away free copies of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rockstar's giving away free copies of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC


Rockstar games launcher is needed for this. Not available on any other platform.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2019)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/batman-free-week

Too bad I already have all the batman arkham games on Steam.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/batman-free-week
> 
> Too bad I already have all the batman arkham games on Steam.


I didn't have Arkham Knight. Thanks


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2019)

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--lYQQMCXN--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/uqqzxfprwaj90nq5fnag.png 

_The Lego Batman Trilogy_ and _Batman: Arkham Collection_ are available to download for free on PC through the Epic Games  until *September 26*. Grab as fast as you can!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2019)

EA's Anthem is now available on EA/Origin Access


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2019)

Everything and Metro:2033 Redux FREE on EGS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

AMD launches its latest "Raise the Game" bundle for Radeon graphics cards
Buy GeForce RTX, Get Modern Warfare Bundle!!


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2019)

One month of Origin Access FREE if you enable 2-factor authentication. Offer ends Oct 31.
*help.ea.com/en/help/account/login-verification-and-origin-access/


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 2, 2019)

007 said:


> One month of Origin Access FREE if you enable 2-factor authentication. Offer ends Oct 31.
> *help.ea.com/en/help/account/login-verification-and-origin-access/



What if I already have it enabled?


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> What if I already have it enabled?


Just guessing - try disabling and enabling it again and see if that grants the membership.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2019)

Invisible Inc + Contingency Plan Bundle - ₹163 (historic low -78%)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 9, 2019)

007 said:


> Just guessing - try disabling and enabling it again and see if that grants the membership.


I have just enabled when will i get membership? got nothing as of now


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I have just enabled when will i get membership? got nothing as of now


From the offer page - 





> You’ll get your month of Origin Access Basic starting on or after November 1, 2019. If you don’t get your free* month right away, please wait a few days.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2019)

The Outer Worlds will be available on Xbox Game Pass for PC this month


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Surviving Mars is currently available for free on PC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Tom Clancy's The Division 2 will be available for play for free next weekend


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

World War 2 shooter Hell Let Loose is free for the weekend | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

[Steam] (Game) Princess Remedy 2: In A Heap of Trouble : FreeGamesOnSteam
Embr Wishlist - Free Guns of Icarus Alliance Key!
Rabbids Coding - Free Uplay Game : Freegamestuff


----------



## 007 (Oct 12, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Tom Clancy's The Division 2 will be available for play for free next weekend





bssunilreddy said:


> World War 2 shooter Hell Let Loose is free for the weekend | PC Gamer





bssunilreddy said:


> Rabbids Coding - Free Uplay Game : Freegamestuff


Request not to post free weekend games and permanently F2P games as these are not game *deals*.  In addition, it will be more of a spam as every weekend there will be one game or other temporarily free.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2019)

The Division 2 Free Weekend | Ubisoft (UK)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Division 2 Free Weekend | Ubisoft (UK)


Please don't post free weekend games as a "deal". Nobody downloads a ~50 GB game for playing 2 days.


007 said:


> Request not to post free weekend games and permanently F2P games as these are not game *deals*.  In addition, it will be more of a spam as every weekend there will be one game or other temporarily free.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2019)

Warhammer franchise is having a sale on Steam - Steam Franchise: Warhammer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2019)

Alan Wake's American Nightmare and Observer are now available for free on PC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2019)

Ubisoft Free Events


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

Q.U.B.E.2 and Layers of Fear are currently free on PC


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2019)

The Cycle and Dauntless free on epic games.

The Cycle - THE CYCLE

Dauntless - LIVE FOR THE HUNT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Q.U.B.E.2 and Layers of Fear are currently free on PC



*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/free-game-collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2019)

Save 100% on Dracula 3: The Path of the Dragon on Steam

100% off.
First 2 games were free but for a limited duration (missed that  )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2019)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/download/soma/home
Free on epic store.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/free-games-collection


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Save 100% on Dracula 3: The Path of the Dragon on Steam
> 
> 100% off.
> First 2 games were free but for a limited duration (missed that  )



Over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 2, 2019)

I remember someone asked here about  sale on F1 game, but I forgot who. 

Save 40% on F1® 2019 on Steam


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I remember someone asked here about  sale on F1 game, but I forgot who.
> 
> Save 40% on F1 2019 on Steam



@thetechfreak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I remember someone asked here about  sale on F1 game, but I forgot who.
> 
> Save 40% on F1 2019 on Steam





pkkumarcool said:


> @thetechfreak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys have it now. More than worth it's price. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 5, 2019)

Is there any deal for Prey 2017 anywhere?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

Nuclear Throne and Ruiner are both available for free on PC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any deal for Prey 2017 anywhere?


Many deals are available in Fanatical


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Free to play for the Weekend:Payday 2 is free to play this weekend | PC Gamer



See this please:
PC Game Deals


007 said:


> Request not to post free weekend games and permanently F2P games as these are not game *deals*.  In addition, it will be more of a spam as every weekend there will be one game or other temporarily free.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> See this please:
> PC Game Deals


He is clearly not seeing it or conveniently avoiding it.  I think this is the second time you have reminded him. Let's see.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

007 said:


> He is clearly not seeing it or conveniently avoiding it.  I think this is the second time you have reminded him. Let's see.


I did not see it neither am I avoiding it.
Next time I won't post.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2019)

Save 75% on Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™ on Steam
Definitive Edition for Rs 287


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah great game buy it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2019)

Save 85% on 3DMark on Steam
For Rs 104
Nice for benchmarking and testing.

Edit:
3DMark + PCMark 10 + VRMark for 215


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Save 85% on 3DMark on Steam
> For Rs 104
> Nice for benchmarking and testing.
> 
> ...


Thanks bought the kit.
Never used the benching softwares.
Will try this time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 13, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Save 85% on 3DMark on Steam
> For Rs 104
> Nice for benchmarking and testing.
> 
> ...


Was it a pricing error?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Was it a pricing error?


No not at all
Got the softwares for 104

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2019)

Save 100% on Company of Heroes 2 on Steam
For free


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2019)

DOOM for ~320 (historic lowest and cheaper than Steam India)
DOOM


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wasteland 2 Director's Cut Digital Classic Edition for FREE!


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2019)

007 said:


> Wasteland 2 Director's Cut Digital Classic Edition for FREE!


After you claim this, go to GOG website, click on Wasteland 2 Director's Cut on your library > More > Serial keys
You can find gift code for *Wasteland 1 *

*i.imgur.com/2sNVtHY.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2019)

007 said:


> After you claim this, go to GOG website, click on Wasteland 2 Director's Cut on your library > More > Serial keys
> You can find gift code for *Wasteland 1 *
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2sNVtHY.png


Got that, thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

007 said:


> After you claim this, go to GOG website, click on Wasteland 2 Director's Cut on your library > More > Serial keys
> You can find gift code for *Wasteland 1 *
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2sNVtHY.png


Me too got it, Thanks...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2019)

Serial Keys depleted..noooooooooooooo


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Serial Keys depleted..noooooooooooooo


Check now again. It has been restocked.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2019)

007 said:


> After you claim this, go to GOG website, click on Wasteland 2 Director's Cut on your library > More > Serial keys
> You can find gift code for *Wasteland 1 *
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2sNVtHY.png


Wow. Got it. Was this revealed somewhere or was this discovered by chance?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2019)

thanks buddy


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. Got it. Was this revealed somewhere or was this discovered by chance?


Since there were 2 entries in my library for Wasteland 2 after we claim it, I was trying to check what is the difference between Normal and Digital Classic Edition. I mean I have only heard of "Digital Deluxe" so far. The store page for Digital Classic Edition mentions about free GOG code for Wasteland 1. Then I found where it was hiding. 

Btw, someone gifted me a week of Reddit Gold for these instructions to claim Wasteland 1. 

*i.imgur.com/bAp8wAV.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2019)

The wolf among us

Free till 19th December


----------



## Desmond (Dec 13, 2019)

IMO with so many launchers, EGS is the straw that broke the camels back. At least for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> IMO with so many launchers, EGS is the straw that broke the camels back. At least for me.


I know. I was going to buy Arkham Knight complete edition on steam. Felt is was overpriced, even during sales and 1-2 weeks later it was free on EGS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 13, 2019)

Tried GOG Galaxy 2.0 today, a very good initiative indeed. The increasing number of launchers is surely a pain.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Tried GOG Galaxy 2.0 today, a very good initiative indeed. The increasing number of launchers is surely a pain.


Truly said,
I have a big doubt
Can we connect all the launchers to GOG Galaxy 2.0 without installing them locally on my PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 14, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Truly said,
> I have a big doubt
> Can we connect all the launchers to GOG Galaxy 2.0 without installing them locally on my PC.


No, you still need the launchers installed, I think. You can just use it as one place for everything you own.


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Tried GOG Galaxy 2.0 today, a very good initiative indeed. The increasing number of launchers is surely a pain.


(I have not tried Galaxy 2) You can add non-steam game (shortcut) in steam as well. So what is so different and ingenious about this?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 14, 2019)

007 said:


> (I have not tried Galaxy 2) You can add non-steam game (shortcut) in steam as well. So what is so different and ingenious about this?


It tries to get friends list, achievements, play time, etc as well, whenever possible. Like I can see my steam & xbox friends in GOG easily. It still needs work, those launchers don't easily allow access to data, so not a good integration. Only xbox has official integration, rest are community made.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2019)

Source: Epic Games promises 12 days of free games before the end of the decade

Ready to have an EPIC Christmas?

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/12/13125114794l.jpg#.XfTQIEnRnvI.link 

On December 19th, Epic Games plans to give PC gamers 12 days of free PC games, giving PC users plenty of games to play during their Christmas and New Years holidays. 

This week, both *The Escapists* and *The Wolf Among Us* are available for free on the Epic Games Store, but before the end of this month, PC gamers can expect to receive 12 other titles courtesy of Epic Games.  

If none of Epic's free games tickle your fancy, December 19th will also mark the start of the Epic Games Store festive sale, where a lot of the game's on Epic's storefront will be available at discounted prices. This should include games like Beyond: Two Souls, Metro Exodus, World War Z and more. 

The trailer below highlights some of the games that will be Epic Games storefront exclusives in 2020, including Godfall and Predator: Hunting Grounds.


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2019)

^ Nice!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2019)

Save 100% on Draw Slasher on Steam

For free


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2019)

Postal 2 giveaway on GOG: POSTAL 2 на GOG.com


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2019)

Dawn of war series on sale: Steam Creator: Relic Entertainment


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2019)

The Steamville Holiday Market


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 20, 2019)

10$ coupon on Epic Games Store | Official Site . Use for purchases above 15$. Get 10$ further on every purchase!!
Bought red dead for 26$


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2019)

*R* Warehouse Direct Deals*

GTA V Premium Online Edition for *₹692.46* (Steam sale price ₹1270)
GTA V Premium Online Edition & Whale Shark Card Bundle for *₹1757.99* (Steam sale price approx. ₹3000)


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2019)

Is  this legit ??

Nevermind bought.. but how do i download ? It just says order confirmed ?


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Is  this legit ??
> 
> Nevermind bought.. but how do i download ? It just says order confirmed ?


It should be available in your Rockstar launcher.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone wants to split *Trine 3* (3-pack) with me for ₹98 each, let me know.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2019)

Guys minor launcher hack. if you purchase any origin games from Epic Game store, and activate it, you can ditch Epic launcher afterwards, it just gets added to your origin account. bought star wars jedi fallen order for just 9 USD by this. and its in my origin


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys minor launcher hack. if you purchase any origin games from Epic Game store, and activate it, you can ditch Epic launcher afterwards, it just gets added to your origin account. bought star wars jedi fallen order for just 9 USD by this. and its in my origin


Epic is seriously burning cash for exclusives & free games rather than trying to have a good launcher to compete against steam. Epic is just another store like origin & uplay, but with added hate because of their tactics. I doubt there is any other launcher with as much functionality as steam. No one has the spine to add review system, devs obviously don't want that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2019)

okay i made a mistake, apparently it launches epic game store when i launch it from origin directly. wierd implementation..


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> okay i made a mistake, apparently it launches epic game store when i launch it from origin directly. wierd implementation..


lol wtf


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2019)

yeah but even if you quit it, nothing happens. game still runs fine..


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> okay i made a mistake, apparently it launches epic game store when i launch it from origin directly. wierd implementation..


Not weird. If you try to play a uplay game which you purchased on Steam, game will launch Steam first.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> okay i made a mistake, apparently it launches epic game store when i launch it from origin directly. wierd implementation..


Not weird, that's how it should be. Even uplay + steam works that way. Both of them won't want their launcher to lose attention, of sorts.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> okay i made a mistake, apparently it launches epic game store when i launch it from origin directly. wierd implementation..





gameranand said:


> Not weird. If you try to play a uplay game which you purchased on Steam, game will launch Steam first.


Are you both talking about the case where you purchased & downloaded the game on Steam/Epic and you are just trying to start the game from the 3rd party DRM directly? It makes sense if that is the case. Once you activate the license on the target DRM (Origin/Uplay) and then separately download the game via Origin/Uplay, it should completely forget about where the game was originally purchased. Right? I hope so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2019)

007 said:


> Are you both talking about the case where you purchased & downloaded the game on Steam/Epic and you are just trying to start the game from the 3rd party DRM directly? It makes sense if that is the case. Once you activate the license on the target DRM (Origin/Uplay) and then separately download the game via Origin/Uplay, it should completely forget about where the game was originally purchased. Right? I hope so.


Yes, the game launches fine if i do it via origin, even though it was purchased from Epic. But in the background Epic launcher just keeps popping up everytime i start. I wonder if i uninstall Epic Launcher, will the game still launch correctly ?


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, the game launches fine if i do it via origin, even though it was purchased from Epic. But in the background Epic launcher just keeps popping up everytime i start. I wonder if i uninstall Epic Launcher, will the game still launch correctly ?


Ok but where did you download the game from? Epic I suppose. Try the other way around. Now that the game is activated on you Origin account, download it directly from there. I know it could be a bit of bandwidth burn but I believe if you download the game from Origin directly, there should be no dependency for Epic launcher. I too purchased few titles from Epic for the first time but I am at hometown and can't download here. Once I am back to the city, I can try different options and confirm.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2019)

no, epic just activated the game.. i downloaded from origin..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

Steep, Darksiders I and Darksiders II Free
Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

Epic is on fire, nowadays! 

Darksiders 3 was a big letdown, compared to DS1 & 2 with its weird controls and combos.
Hope, DS: Genisis lives upto its series name.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2020)

Epic Games Store extends its ‘Holiday 2019’ game sale until 7 January 2020- Technology News, Firstpost

_Here’s the list of games currently going for discounted prices in Epic’s Encore Week Sale:

_

_Borderlands 3 - $29.24 (approx. Rs 2,100)_
_World War Z - $14.99 (approx. Rs 1,100)_
_*Metro Exodus* - $6.99 (approx. Rs 500)_
_The Outer Worlds - $33.74 (approx. Rs 2,400)_
_Red Dead Redemption 2 - $35.99 (approx. Rs 2,600)_
_*Control *- $15.40 (approx. Rs 1,100)_
_Ancestors: The Humankind Odyssey - $14.99 (approx. Rs 1,100)_
_*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order* - $19.08 (approx. Rs 1,400)_
_Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Breakpoint - $16.79 (approx. Rs 1,200)_
_Rebel Galaxy Outlaw - $8.24 (approx. Rs 600)_
_*The Sinking City* - $13.79 (approx. Rs 1,000)_
_Outward - $15.99 (approx. Rs 1,100)_
_Rune II - $8.24 (approx. Rs 600)_
_Afterparty - $6.39 (approx. Rs 500)_
_Metro: Last Light Redux - $2.24 (approx. Rs 160)_
_Superliminal - $6.39 (approx. Rs 500)_
_The Walking Dead: The Telltale Definitive Series - $9.49 (approx. Rs 700)_
_Close to the Sun - $5.99 (approx. Rs 400)_
_Slime Rancher - $3.19 (approx. Rs 230)_
_ 
Do note, the $10 coupon is only applicable on games priced at $14.99 or above.
_
The one is bold are must play for me


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2020)

Sundered: Eldritch Edition
free till 1/16/2020 at 9:30 PM


----------



## true_lies (Jan 19, 2020)

Xbox Game Pass for PC (Beta)
Rs 50 (+ tax) for 3 months, Rs 739 quarterly after that. Cancel anytime.
100+ games including Gears 5, Outer Worlds, Metro Exodus


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2020)

News - Play Now For Free - Half-Life Series

Does free to play for 2 months (instead of weekend) counts as a deal?


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> News - Play Now For Free - Half-Life Series
> 
> Does free to play for 2 months (instead of weekend) counts as a deal?


Well technically no but 2 months is quite some amount of time for folks to finish these games if they want to.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 11, 2020)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance is going free on the Epic Games Store next week | PC Gamer


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 18, 2020)

The division 2 is 3€ on ubisoft currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> The division 2 is 3€ on ubisoft currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say, better to buy from Epic:
Tom Clancy's The Division 2 - History will remember

Reason: The new $30 expansion costs $22 in EGS & if you have the $10 discount coupon lying around, it will be cheaper if you liked Div2. Check gameplay videos & see if you will like it. It is a looter shooter, remember that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 19, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> I'd say, better to buy from Epic:
> Tom Clancy's The Division 2 - History will remember
> 
> Reason: The new $30 expansion costs $22 in EGS & if you have the $10 discount coupon lying around, it will be cheaper if you liked Div2. Check gameplay videos & see if you will like it. It is a looter shooter, remember that.



Already bought on ubisoft wish i knew this before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 22, 2020)

Assassin's creed syndicate free on Epic Games store.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2020)

Save 80% on BioShock: The Collection on Steam

For 349. (Cheapest till date I think)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2020)

Save 66% on Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice on Steam

For 247 till 2nd April


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2020)

Mable & The Wood auf GOG.COM
Free for 48hours Giveaway


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2020)

Free:
Save 100% on Tomb Raider on Steam
Save 100% on LARA CROFT AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS™ on Steam
Save 100% on Drawful 2 on Steam
Save 100% on Headsnatchers on Steam
Save 100% on Deiland on Steam
Save 100% on Pleasure Puzzle:Portrait 趣拼拼：肖像画 on Steam

The Stanley Parable
Watch Dogs - Standard Edition


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2020)

Stay at home and play some games
Steam, GOG, Epic, and Other Storefronts Offer Free Games Amid the COVID-19 Outbreak


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2020)

Stay Inside Bundle - some good games and deep discount. Also dynamic pricing based on items you own.


----------



## 007 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ashes Cricket at ₹85 (historic lowest)


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 25, 2020)

Child of Light free on UPlay
*register.ubisoft.com/child-of-light/en-US


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2020)

Save 100% on Project Mercury on Steam
Save 100% on Nephise Begins on Steam
Save 100% on Mobile Astro EX Pack on Steam (Base game is free as well)
Save 100% on Simple Story - Alex on Steam
Save 80% on Cities: Skylines on Steam for 145


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2020)

World War Z - Outlive the dead
Figment
Tormentor x Punisher - Welcome!

Free


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2020)

More free:
Save 100% on Acceleration of SUGURI 2 on Steam
Save 100% on 200% Mixed Juice! on Steam
Save 100% on 100% Orange Juice on Steam
Save 100% on Between Two Castles - Digital Edition on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2020)

Some more free games:
Around 15 here: *www.microsoft.com/en-IN/search/shop/Games?q=Akadem+GmbH
*www.microsoft.com/en-IN/p/motorbike-racer/9pmxqqslt0qf
*www.gog.com/game/spring_sale_goodies_collection_2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2020)

There is a surge of free games right now.


----------



## kaz (Mar 28, 2020)

*freebies.indiegala.com/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2020)

Metro sale Metro Exodus Gold Edition at 674

*store.steampowered.com/sub/298833

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2020)

Deus Ex games on sale :
*store.steampowered.com/newshub/group/1012195/view/2075537395421438335One Drop Bot for free:
*store.steampowered.com/app/1060320/One_Drop_Bot/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2020)

Anybody want Tomb raider 2013 key and Temple of Osiris Key
I have spare ones

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2020)

Rayman Legends Standard Edition for free
*register.ubisoft.com/rayman-legends/en-US


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody want Tomb raider 2013 key and Temple of Osiris Key
> I have spare ones
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Are those giveaways?

Sent from my ASUS_X01AD using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

veera_champ said:


> Are those giveaways?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01AD using Tapatalk


Yes these are from giveaways which I kept as spares
And this is my giveaways

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes these are from giveaways which I kept as spares
> And this is my giveaways
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



then I'll take Temple of Osiris as I already have Tomb Raider 2013
would you pm me the key?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

veera_champ said:


> then I'll take Temple of Osiris as I already have Tomb Raider 2013
> would you pm me the key?


PMed the key 
Check and confirm after inputting it in steam
Okay

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> PMed the key
> Check and confirm after inputting it in steam
> Okay
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


thankyou activated the game


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

veera_champ said:


> thankyou activated the game


Welcome
Stay indoors and stay safe

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody want Tomb raider 2013 key and Temple of Osiris Key
> I have spare ones
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Temple of Osiris Key given away
Remaining is Tomb Raider 2013 key left

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow, didn't expect discount on this.
*store.steampowered.com/app/976730/Halo_The_Master_Chief_Collection/*store.steampowered.com/app/387290/Ori_and_the_Blind_Forest_Definitive_Edition/*store.steampowered.com/app/1097840/Gears_5/*store.steampowered.com/app/211400/Deadlight/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2020)

100% on Khan VS Kahn on Steam

*store.steampowered.com/app/1020330/Khan_VS_Kahn/


----------



## theterminator (Apr 4, 2020)

Getting this error while purchasing on epic games. The same credit card works on steam.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Getting this error while purchasing on epic games. The same credit card works on steam.
> 
> View attachment 18936


Don't bother. The game was free 2 weeks ago.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 4, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't bother. The game was free 2 weeks ago.


Should I wait then? I have time since my system isn't complete.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2020)

Steam games keys from COVID-19 Bundle

Darksiders Warmastered Edition
70GN4-5QPRB-K2Q8X
Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition
77PBH-JT5CC-3AI2Z
Sniper Elite 3
7LBJR-XC7XA-9T60Z
Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered
7EIJA-NFR0H-94BGL
Totally Accurate Battle Simulator
8IJBI-RVIF4-EIDDB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Steam games keys from COVID-19 Bundle
> 
> Darksiders Warmastered Edition*
> 70GN4-5QPRB-K2Q8X
> ...


Don't post keys like this here. Tried to register Sniper Elite 3 and someone else has activated it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't post keys like this here. Tried to register Sniper Elite 3 and someone else has activated it.


+1

Better ask people to DM


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Steam games keys from COVID-19 Bundle
> 
> Darksiders Warmastered Edition*
> 70GN4-5QPRB-K2Q8X
> ...


i also needed SE 3


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Getting this error while purchasing on epic games. The same credit card works on steam.
> 
> View attachment 18936


Try using PayPal to purchase from Epic games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2020)

Sharing COVID-19 Bundle from Humble Bundle
I used most of the Steam keys and left others which can be downloaded directly
MODS Please remove if you have any Objections
Stay at Home, Stay Safe...
Sharing is Caring...
Removed the url as per other members requests
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sharing COVID-19 Bundle from Humble Bundle
> I used most of the Steam keys and left others which can be downloaded directly
> MODS Please remove if you have any Objections
> Stay at Home, Stay Safe...
> ...


Again, posting links/keys here does more harm than help. Bots/lurkers grab them instead and sell them on G2a, kinguin, etc. Please don't let your keys go to waste like that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Again, posting links/keys here does more harm than help. Bots/lurkers grab them instead and sell them on G2a, kinguin, etc. Please don't let your keys go to waste like that.


Exactly! @bssunilreddy just ask members here to PM you for keys instead of posting keys.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 5, 2020)

anyone has max payne 3 keys , dm me ... thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2020)

Please don't post the Keys online. Can be easily misused.

@Mods: Please remove the above url immediately.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/sub/320795/Those who couldn't get it for free during EGS giveaway can have this for 269. It comes down to 90 per game which is great value for these three. 
Other games on sale:
*store.steampowered.com/sale/dc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2020)

Free games on EGS for the week:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/sherlock-holmes-crimes-and-punishments/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/close-to-the-sun/home


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Free games on EGS for the week:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/sherlock-holmes-crimes-and-punishments/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/close-to-the-sun/home


Next free game is good.. just cause 4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2020)

Get Hitman 1 complete as Hitman 2 Legacy pack:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/freegames/comments/fzr5z8

Just claimed it myself.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2020)

Hitman 2 adds AI reaction to reflections to mirror surfaces and certain other eye candy to original Hitman 1 missions but completely removes option to use DX12.
Hitman 1 runs much faster on my machine with DX12 and doesn't look different apart from above. You also get to bring a case to store your weapon in missions in H2.
Would recommend playing on hitman 1 if you want to max out fps.


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 13, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Hitman 1 complete as Hitman 2 Legacy pack:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/freegames/comments/fzr5z8
> ...


how many DLCs you got?
I got only one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2020)

veera_champ said:


> how many DLCs you got?
> I got only one


7 Legacy (Hitman 1) + 4 of Hitman 2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2020)

*store.ubi.com/ie/game?pid=56c4947f...m=pcdl&edition=Standard Edition&source=detailFor free


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2020)

Just Cause 4 is FREE on Epic Store.

Download now, available till 23 Apr 2020 only.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2020)

Tropico 4 (Steam Key)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

@bssunilreddy I have removed the key as per our previous discussion here, edit your post & ask interested members to contact you via PM.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @bssunilreddy I have removed the key as per our previous discussion here, edit your post & ask interested members to contact you via PM.


I already redeemed that key


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I already redeemed that key


That's good, at least it wasn't grabbed by some guest/bot.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2020)

Anybody want Dirt 4 Steam key for free?
Just PM me


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody want Dirt 4 Steam key for free?
> Just PM me


Pm'ed

Sent from my ASUS_X01AD using Tapatalk


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody want Dirt 4 Steam key for free?
> Just PM me



Got the key from @bssunilreddy
Thank you Bro for giving keys twice


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody want Dirt 4 Steam key for free?
> Just PM me


Where do you get so many Keys from ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Where do you get so many Keys from ?


Do you want Tropico 4 steam key ?
For free

I have a Steam WWII key region locked to NA
Would like to exchange it for any good game from steam

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Where do you get so many Keys from ?


Last time COVID-19 Bundle was gifted to me from my brother in law from Canada
Likewise ...

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Do you want Tropico 4 steam key ?
> For free
> 
> I have a Steam WWII key region locked to NA
> ...


Thanks but I don't play Tropico games


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Last time COVID-19 Bundle was gifted to me from my brother in law from Canada
> Likewise ...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Oh man I read that as, "last time covid-19 was gifted to me"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh man I read that as, "last time covid-19 was gifted to me"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/curator/36333614-Sega-Promotions/sale/alienday2020
*store.steampowered.com/app/214490/Alien_Isolation/?snr=1_100400_2100__2103&snr=1_1056_615__1601For 42


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *store.steampowered.com/app/214490/Alien_Isolation/?snr=1_100400_2100__2103&snr=1_1056_615__1601For 42


Is the collection worth it? DLCs to be specific.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2020)

There are only two DLCs that are worth it: Last Survivor and Crew Expendable. Both of these are based on the movie. So, if you are an Aliens fan, get these. Rest are basically timed challenges and stuff.


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> There are only two DLCs that are worth it: Last Survivor and Crew Expendable. Both of these are based on the movie. So, if you are an Aliens fan, get these. Rest are basically timed challenges and stuff.


Thanks. I think I'll just get the base version for now and get these DLCs later if needed. Looks like the DLCs constantly hit -75% off unlike the base game which is historic low now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2020)

007 said:


> Thanks. I think I'll just get the base version for now and get these DLCs later if needed. Looks like the DLCs constantly hit -75% off unlike the base game which is historic low now.


I was playing non-steam "ahem" version that's why I just bought the base version. Waiting for DLCs to also go at 90-95% discount.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/curator/36333614/sale/TotalWarSale*store.steampowered.com/app/201270/Total_War_SHOGUN_2/
NOTE: There is a bug and price isn't 0 yet.

Edit: Price is 0 now. Grab it ASAP!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/sale/goldenweek2020
Resident Evil Revelations 2 *EPISODE 1 ONLY* For 45

METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN Base game for 230

Yakuza 0 for 226

GOD EATER 2 Rage Burst for 197

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/amnesia-the-dark-descent/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/crashlands/home


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2020)

Thats the price of one DLC only in RER2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats the price of one DLC only in RER2


Yeah, my bad. Didn't expect a misleading sale item.


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2020)

Metal Gear Solid 5 The Phantom Pain is 75% off on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/sub/132479/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2020)

Assassin's Creed II, Rayman Legends and Child of Light free on Ubisoft Store
*free.ubisoft.com/


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2020)

Purchased these games from Amazon US store and activated in India. Much cheaper than Origin India (also has sales running).
Mass Effect: Andromeda for $3.99
Battlefield 1 Revolution + Titanfall 2 Ultimate Edition Bundle for $5.99


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2020)

@007 Did you use USA vpn for activation because I thought keys for pc games nowadays are region specific & locked to those region specific IPs only for activation purpose?


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @007 Did you use USA vpn for activation because I thought keys for pc games nowadays are region specific & locked to those region specific IPs only for activation purpose?


No need of VPN for activating Origin keys in India. Origin keys are not activation blocked based on region AFAIK. But you should be looking out for language support. For example, I bought Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY for very cheap from a UK website (remember, game is banned for sale in India/Origin India). They issued me a Russian key and when I activated, I found that game did not have English support. Complained and got a UK key again which had English. Now my library shows 2 DA:I GOTY listed.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2020)

007 said:


> No need of VPN for activating Origin keys in India. Origin keys are not activation blocked based on region AFAIK. But you should be looking out for language support. For example, I bought Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY for very cheap from a UK website (remember, game is banned for sale in India/Origin India). They issued me a Russian key and when I activated, I found that game did not have English support. Complained and got a UK key again which had English. Now my library shows 2 DA:I GOTY listed.


There was zero reason to ban DA:I in India, pisses me off


----------



## 007 (May 6, 2020)

Evil Genius giveaway by Rebellion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 6, 2020)

007 said:


> Evil Genius giveaway by Rebellion.


Got it
Thanks

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2020)

*www.humblebundle.com/store/ashes-of-the-singularity-escalation-free-game
For free


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2020)

Square Enix Eidos Anthology on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Square Enix Eidos Anthology on Steam


Too many games but not all are worth it (I already have the good ones in my library). If it had SOTR, Nier: Automata and Life Is Strange 2, then I would've considered buying it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 11, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Too many games but not all are worth it (I already have the good ones in my library). If it had SOTR, Nier: Automata and Life Is Strange 2, then I would've considered buying it.


still a good deal for so many games.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2020)

Kerbal Space Program 75% off Save 75% on Kerbal Space Program on Steam

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (May 14, 2020)

```
*twitter.com/EpicGames/status/1260242356076457985?s=20
```


----------



## Allu Azad (May 14, 2020)

Get Grand Theft Auto V free on PC until May 21. Yours to keep forever on the Epic Games Store.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

What the fuck


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> What the fuck


 why, isn't this good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> ```
> *twitter.com/EpicGames/status/1260242356076457985?s=20
> ```


Tweet is not available, maybe removed now.


----------



## true_lies (May 14, 2020)

Tweet is not available and can't find the game on EGS
Never-mind, unlocks in ~10 hours


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> why, isn't this good.


It's a crazy deal man


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

I don't see it on the store ? Did anyone claim ?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 14, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I don't see it on the store ? Did anyone claim ?


Check in the evening.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I don't see it on the store ? Did anyone claim ?


Unlocks at 8:30 PM today


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2020)

It will be free 2 play
*www.gamepressure.com/newsroom/gta-5-for-free-in-epic-games-store/zf1c74


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> Get Grand Theft Auto V free on PC until May 21. Yours to keep forever on the Epic Games Store.


Will this work if I just add to my library and download it after May 21 ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 14, 2020)

Wtf i paid 2k for it on steam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Wtf i paid 2k for it on steam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost bought Arkham Knight on steam but then got it for free some time later on EGS. I don't buy many games now, except those on an extremely good price (like Alien Isolation for Rs 42). I am going through existing library and keep looking out for freebies via r/FreeGameFindings, r/IndianGaming and Free Promotions · SteamDB


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

I just realised I bought this game sometime back in Rockstar social club but never played it properly. Since its an obscure launcher I thought I didn't own this..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

@billubakra


----------



## omega44-xt (May 14, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Wtf i paid 2k for it on steam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you bought it years ago, you should have got your money's worth by now. I bought it last December for 1k, played it a lot for 2-3 months, in a way got my money's worth.


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Will this work if I just add to my library and download it after May 21 ?


+ Will it work if we download the stock installer files via a torrent and activate it using whatever keygen etc. Epic Games give us? GTA 5 online also included with this?
Someone please share the link to download this one. @SaiyanGoku 
The best PC game ever till date. Welcome to Los Santos.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> + Will it work if we download the stock installer files via a torrent and activate it using whatever keygen etc. Epic Games give us? GTA 5 online also included with this?
> Someone please share the link to download this one. @SaiyanGoku
> The best PC game ever till date. Welcome to Los Santos.


GTA 5 Online might be included. BTW, this is the link but EGS is giving Error 500  :
*www.epicgames.com/store/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games
They weren't prepared for this sudden spike 

Edit: Who uses a keygen on a free game?


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTA 5 Online might be included. BTW, this is the link but EGS is giving Error 500  :
> *www.epicgames.com/store/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games
> They weren't prepared for this sudden spike


Thanks Bro. Anything for the torrent part? On limited connection here.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTA 5 Online might be included. BTW, this is the link but EGS is giving Error 500  :
> *www.epicgames.com/store/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games
> They weren't prepared for this sudden spike
> 
> Edit: Who uses a keygen on a free game?


Gta v online is core part of gta v I think, so online would be included anyhow


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

Bhaiyo if it works for anyone then please please get a key/code for me. If it works for me then I will try to get max keys/codes for everyone via multiple accounts
@SaiyanGoku By that I meant whatever way they allow us to activate the same, steam or no steam.


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2020)

Site down 
*downforeveryoneorjustme.com/epicgames.com


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @billubakra


Please make him read previous posts


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo if it works for anyone then please please get a key/code for me. If it works for me then I will try to get max keys/codes for everyone via multiple accounts
> @SaiyanGoku By that I meant whatever way they allow us to activate the same, steam or no steam.


There is no key, you need to add it your EGS account and download it using Epic Game Launcher. Why would EGS give a steam key?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Please make him read previous posts


I assumed he did but still @billubakra see previous posts also because as of now I don't think anybody got it here.


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260953798631096321


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is no key, you need to add it your EGS account and download it using Epic Game Launcher. Why would EGS give a steam key?


Sorry didn't know how EG's work. Not much of gaming these days.


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2020)

Epic Games Store (@EpicGames) Tweeted:
We are currently experiencing high traffic on the Epic Games Store. 

We are aware that users may be encountering slow loading times, 500 errors, or launcher crashing at this time and we are actively working to scale. We'll provide an update as soon as we can. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260949362085150722
*www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21258043/epic-games-store-down-gta-5-grand-theft-auto-free-pc


----------



## TigerKing (May 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Will this work if I just add to my library and download it after May 21 ?


I think yes.
I tried free games you shared here and tried one of them in this lockdown .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

Link was live for a moment for me


> The $1,000,000 bonus cash in GTA Online included with the Premium Edition as part of the Criminal Enterprise Starter Pack may take up to 7-10 days after the player’s first session in GTA Online to be reflected in their in-game User Account. This bonus cash is only available to first-time Starter Pack owners.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 14, 2020)

Will GTA 5 available to download until 21st may ? Since epic launcher doesn't seem to work. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Will GTA 5 available to download until 21st may ? Since epic launcher doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You need to add it to your account before that. It's just like the freebies from steam. Once added, you can keep it forever and download whenever you want it.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 14, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku how to add gta v ? Epic launcher is showing unexpected error 500.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @SaiyanGoku how to add gta v ? Epic launcher is showing unexpected error 500.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Mine is stuck at loading 
Wait it out. A week is more than enough time to just add it to your account.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2020)

Link is working now. Got it and some 10$ coupon


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Link is working now. Got it and some 10$ coupon
> 
> View attachment 19054


Lucky!!! I am still stuck at unexpected error.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2020)

billubakra said:


> + Will it work if we download the stock installer files via a torrent and activate it using whatever keygen etc. Epic Games give us? GTA 5 online also included with this?
> Someone please share the link to download this one. @SaiyanGoku
> The best PC game ever till date. Welcome to Los Santos.


No key is required. As there is no activation done at their end.
You will have to add the game into your library from EGS. 
Just Cause 4 was also free.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2020)

Get Aegis Defenders for free


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

*wccftech.com/free-epic-games-store-games-leak/
If these turn true, I guess they're spending 9 figure sums for such rights. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 15, 2020)

Epic Games Store must be getting a lot of traffic from India. I'm curious what the geographical distribution of EGS playerbase looks like.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

Free game : Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.1 Onikakushi on Steam


chimera201 said:


> Epic Games Store must be getting a lot of traffic from India. I'm curious what the geographical distribution of EGS playerbase looks like.


sadly literally no data is open for public by them. Unlike steam that gives us country by country breakdown


----------



## TigerKing (May 15, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> *wccftech.com/free-epic-games-store-games-leak/
> If these turn true, I guess they're spending 9 figure sums for such rights.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Amit Shah - Jio similarity, monopoly in gaming industry?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Free game : Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.1 Onikakushi on Steam


There is also a good rated anime based on this game.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2020)

Added GTA V to my library and also got $10 coupon.
We will also get $1000 in game currency for online play


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2020)

Amidst all the GTA V giveaway hype, please don't miss the Epic Mega Sale. You get the $10 coupon back for every eligible purchase during the sale period. Same format like the last year Winter sales which actually kick-started my _*first paid purchases*_ on Epic. Bought few more games again now.

*i.imgur.com/zlbeVq3.png?1

You won me over, Tencent. 
--Steam fanboy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2020)

007 said:


> Amidst all the GTA V giveaway hype, please don't miss the Epic Mega Sale. You get the $10 coupon back for every eligible purchase during the sale period. Same format like the last year Winter sales which actually kick-started my _*first paid purchases*_ on Epic. Bought few more games again now.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zlbeVq3.png?1
> 
> ...


I'll do you one better, I'm not going to buy anything now unless the deal is almost like a giveaway (have too many games in multiple libraries).


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> have too many games in multiple libraries


There are only two major ones: Steam & Epic or is there something else too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are only two major ones: Steam & Epic or is there something else too.



Origin uplay battle.net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are only two major ones: Steam & Epic or is there something else too.



Currently, I have *unique* games bought/scattered across:

Battle.net
Steam
GOG/Galaxy
Origin
Uplay
Epic
Rockstar Games Social Club (now called Rockstar Games Launcher)
Bethesda Launcher
ESO Launcher (separate launcher for TES: Online, I don't have the Steam version)
ArenaNet Launcher for Guild Wars 2
Twitch Prime games on Twitch client (all the giveaways)
Standalone game / launcher for Diablo 2 (old Bnet 1.0)
Some crap game giveaways claimed on itch.io
Freebies claimed on Windows Store
(not including the overlapping launch mode like Steam-->Uplay for Ubisoft games)
Now that I put it down in a list, it does look bad. God knows how many more launchers are we going to handle.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2020)

007 said:


> Twitch Prime games on Twitch client (all the giveaways)


How are you able to access this? AFAIK twitch isn't available in India.


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How do you able to access this? AFAIK twitch isn't available in India.


You are correct. Twitch Prime is not included as part of our Amazon.in subscription. I have actually linked my Twitch account with a US Amazon account of a friend. That guy is not a gamer and he didn't bother me linking it for free. However, prime is an essential thing for them so he keeps renewing it every year.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2020)

Four kings one War free on Steam: Save 100% on Four Kings One War on Steam

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

007 said:


> You are correct. Twitch Prime is not included as part of our Amazon.in subscription. I have actually linked my Twitch account with a US Amazon account of a friend. That guy is not a gamer and he didn't bother me linking it for free. However, prime is an essential thing for them so he keeps renewing it every year.


thats great how do you manage so many subscriptions?


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> thats great how do you manage so many subscriptions?


Twitch Prime - I don't manage it and neither does it cost me anything because the US Prime account is my friend's. I am just leeching the Twitch prime benefits alone for free.  The only gaming *subscription* that I currently have active is Humble Choice (previously called Humble Monthly, link contains my referral). Costs me $12 per month for some great games to add to the collection which is worth well over $12 (even less than Indian steam store sales time prices for those games). You can also pause a month if you don't like any of the early reveals every month. I have paused the current month because I have XCOM2 already and not interested in Jurassic World Evolution.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

007 said:


> Currently, I have *unique* games bought/scattered across:
> 
> Battle.net
> Steam
> ...


i actually asked about this how do you manage remember so many user id and passwords.


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i actually asked about this how do you manage remember so many user id and passwords.


Oh lol. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i actually asked about this how do you manage remember so many user id and passwords.


Lastpass or password manager


----------



## chimera201 (May 17, 2020)

Ubisoft has updated its terms of service:
*legal.ubi.com/termsofuse/en-INTL


> *8.2        Termination of the Account or access to Service(s) at our initiative*.
> 
> We may suspend or close your Account and your ability to use one or more Services or part of the Services, at any time, automatically and at our sole discretion where:
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Ubisoft has updated its terms of service:
> *legal.ubi.com/termsofuse/en-INTL


What does inactive here means, no login for 6 months or no online/offline play for 6 months?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What does inactive here means, no login for 6 months or no online/offline play for 6 months?





chimera201 said:


> Ubisoft has updated its terms of service:
> *legal.ubi.com/termsofuse/en-INTL


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku reddit threads suggest it is not login for more than 6 months which counts as inactive account.


----------



## chimera201 (May 17, 2020)

You will get a notification for it. If you don't respond to that then your account might be gone.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> You will get a notification for it. If you don't respond to that then your account might be gone.


I think even dropbox does that, or some other companies as well. I remember getting email, then logging in.


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2020)

*www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft-auto-v/epic-store-free-games-total-value


> We added up the full list of 108 free games that Epic’s had on offer since launch, using the regular sale price of the base versions of each game – the versions of the software that have been offered as the freebies, basically. Sure, some of these games have been available deeply discounted or free elsewhere, but we’re going with the non-sale price as a rough gauge of how valuable each title is.
> 
> All together, from Subnautica to Grand Theft Auto V this week, the total value of the free games the Epic Games Store has given away is $2,140.94 USD.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2020)

Sid Meiers Civilization Vl - Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI Free


----------



## 007 (May 21, 2020)

It looks like the leak was legit!






Next would be Borderlands Handsome Collection and Ark Survival Evolved.

Epic -->


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2020)

GOG.com(Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition for Free)


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> GOG.com(Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition for Free)


Sorry, you must have GWENT in your game library in order to be eligible for this offer.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Sorry, you must have GWENT in your game library in order to be eligible for this offer.


It's a free game GOG.com 上的 GWENT: The Witcher Card Game

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> GOG.com(Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition for Free)


it showing $2.99 for me 
*www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_2


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> it showing $2.99 for me
> *www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_2


Same here. It says Witcher 1 enhanced edition free for subscribing or something.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 23, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> it showing $2.99 for me
> *www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_2



*GOG* is giving away free copies of *The Witcher Enhanced Edition* again! *These codes are only available for a limited time so grab a free copy of The Witcher today!*

To grab your free copy of The Witcher, head over to GOG (You’ll need to also subscribe to the newsletter). Besides The Witcher, this will also get you a Gwent Card Keg for free!

*INSTRUCTIONS*: (credit to Peridot)


Login with your Gog Account
Download and Install “Gwent” with GOG Galaxy in order to add it to your library
Wait until the install finishes
Go to *www.gog.com/gwent-w… and click the button that appears when you have installed the game.
Add Witcher Enhanced Edition to your Cart and the price will change to 0$
You can later uninstall Gwent (F2P) and/or unsubscribe to their newsletter if you want to. But I recommend playing Gwent, it's a good CCG/ TCG.

Thanks and enjoy.


Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2020)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/bundles/borderlands-the-handsome-collection*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/sludge-life/homeFor free


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

Red dead redemption 2 is available at 2500 Rs. on Rockstar games launcher and complete edition at 3200/-.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Red dead redemption 2 is available at 2500 Rs. on Rockstar games launcher and complete edition at 3200/-.


$26 at Epic Games Store with $10 off coupon, so close to 2k.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> $26 at Epic Games Store with $10 off coupon, so close to 2k.


Is your card working on Epic? My credit cards didn't work


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Is your card working on Epic? My credit cards didn't work


My Axis debit card works on Paypal, so used Paypal.


----------



## theterminator (May 31, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> My Axis debit card works on Paypal, so used Paypal.



Checked it right now . its $35.99 standard edition
$43.99 for ultimate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Checked it right now . its $35.99 standard edition
> $43.99 for ultimate.


You need to have $10 coupon in your account and then price will change to $25.99 and $33.99 respectively.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Checked it right now . its $35.99 standard edition
> $43.99 for ultimate.


If you claimed the free games, you should have to $10 coupon with you, so that will be applied during checkout. I think the coupon refreshes after purchase, till Nov 1.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2020)

*www.totalwar.com/blog/a-total-war-saga-troy-on-epic-games-store/
Would be free on 13th August only (about 2.4 Months to go)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 3, 2020)

Free GOG games
Delores: A Thimbleweed Park Mini-Adventure on GOG.com
Ascendant on GOG.com
War Wind  on GOG.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2020)

Free on epic:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/overcooked/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2020)

For 99
*store.steampowered.com/app/17410/Mirrors_Edge/


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 6, 2020)

Total Annihilation free on GOG


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/ark*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/samurai-shodown-neogeo-collection


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2020)

*www.humblebundle.com/store/snake-pass-free-game


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2020)

Free:
*www.gog.com/game/hitman_absolution


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Free:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/ark*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/samurai-shodown-neogeo-collection


Awesome!

*www.firstpost.com/tech/gaming/ark-...on-epic-games-store-till-18-june-8485061.html


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2020)

Claim Witcher 3 for free in GOG Galaxy app (need latest version of app) if you own in any other platform (PlayStation, Xbox, Steam, Origin, Epic Games). You get the corresponding version for free!

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition
Announcement

PS: If you own base game + expansion pass separately on 3rd party platform = you will not get GOTY edition on GOG.
Currently Steam GOTY editions are considered as base + dlcs as there is no direct GOTY version of the game as such. So Steam users who own GOTY package are getting the base game as gift on GOG


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2020)

007 said:


> Currently Steam GOTY editions are considered as base + dlcs as there is no direct GOTY version of the game as such. So Steam users who own GOTY package are getting the base game as gift on GOG


Oh, this is just unfortunate 

Edit: I remember claiming this: All The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt FREE DLCs available NOW! - CD PROJEKT RED. and it is available in my GOG library. Just need to check my luck now (dlc says I need base game)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oh, this is just unfortunate
> 
> Edit: I remember claiming this: All The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt FREE DLCs available NOW! - CD PROJEKT RED. and it is available in my GOG library. Just need to check my luck now (dlc says I need base game)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251182796800


> We are currently investigating the issue with the Steam Witcher 3 GOTY Editions and will update you as soon as it is resolved. Apologies for any inconveniences caused.


----------



## 007 (Jun 18, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272923251182796800


It was fixed about 10 hours ago. Now the Steam integration lists both W3 and W3 GOTY separately. Use the GOTY listing to claim the game. It worked for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2020)

007 said:


> It was fixed about 10 hours ago. Now the Steam integration lists both W3 and W3 GOTY separately. Use the GOTY listing to claim the game. It worked for me.


Could you share the screenshot? I'm not seeing it.

Edit: Never mind, synced it again and got both W3 and W3 GOTY edition.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

i cannot login into GOG Galaxy app.After entering the password it comes back to login screen again.Anyone facing this problem? @SaiyanGoku @007


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i cannot login into GOG Galaxy app.After entering the password it comes back to login screen again.Anyone facing this problem? @SaiyanGoku @007


Force close it from task manager and try again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i cannot login into GOG Galaxy app.After entering the password it comes back to login screen again.Anyone facing this problem? @SaiyanGoku @007


1st of all Install CCleaner 
Then uninstall GOG Galaxy App 
Clean any left overs of the app using CCleaner
Again Install and check once...

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> CCleaner


HELL NO to this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HELL NO to this.


Why?
Why No to this?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Force close it from task manager and try again.


i restarted my pc still problem persist.Can you logout and login and check?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i restarted my pc still problem persist.Can you logout and login and check?


Do what I said above and check once

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why?
> Why No to this?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/ccleaner-alternative.207742/*geek.digit.in/community/threads/of...d-issues-check-first-post.187362/post-2364190


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Do what I said above and check once
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


is it there problem with the servers? Are you able to log in?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> is it there problem with the servers? Are you able to log in?


No not at all
When ever I login to GOG app it logins without a hitch
I don't know why problem is coming for you
PS: Try Glary utilities then as suggested by sayangoku

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> i restarted my pc still problem persist.Can you logout and login and check?


If you want to uninstall it, use Glary Utilities or iobit uninstaller (and make sure to close the processes from task manager after it is done).
Update to latest version of GOG Galaxy and try again. It is working fine here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want to uninstall it, use Glary Utilities or iobit uninstaller (and make sure to close the processes from task manager after it is done).
> Update to latest version of GOG Galaxy and try again. It is working fine here.


Thanks SaiyanGoku for suggesting Glary Utilities. I uninstalled CCleaner and installed this Utilities and ran it. Wow its too good.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want to uninstall it, use Glary Utilities or iobit uninstaller (and make sure to close the processes from task manager after it is done).
> Update to latest version of GOG Galaxy and try again. It is working fine here.


Actually i just installed GOG Galaxy today only itself first time. Dont know why it is giving problem to me.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 19, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/app/242700/Injustice_Gods_Among_Us_Ultimate_Edition/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/product/pathway/home*www.gog.com/game/forgotten_realms_the_archives_collection_one*www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/yoursudoku/9n10t9c0zm5m?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Free:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/product/pathway/home*www.gog.com/game/forgotten_realms_the_archives_collection_one*www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/yoursudoku/9n10t9c0zm5m?activetab=pivot:overviewtab



Gog game showing $9.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Gog game showing $9.99


Ended already. BTW, were you able to get past the Galaxy login issue?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2020)

007 said:


> Ended already. BTW, were you able to get past the Galaxy login issue?



Yeah by luck today i was able to login in GOG Galaxy.I dont know why yesterday i wasnt able to login.I didnt do any reinstall or uninstall i just left yesterday and today i checked and was able to login.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 22, 2020)

why my epic games login isnt working?
Its defaulting back to again sign in again and again.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> why my epic games login isnt working?
> Its defaulting back to again sign in again and again.


Working now, might have been a temporary outage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> why my epic games login isnt working?
> Its defaulting back to again sign in again and again.


clear browser cache or use incognito mode


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/sub/116765/
For 28

Free:
*www.gog.com/game/cyberpunk_2077_goodies_collection


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/stranger-things-3-the-game/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/aer-memories-of-old/home


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2020)

Good Old DOS games


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

Steam Summer Sale has begun, some discounts on uplay as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2020)

For those desperately searching for deals on steam, check steamdb instead:
*steamdb.info/sales/?min_discount=90&min_rating=85
min_discount and min_rating parameters are percentages and can vary from 0-100.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2020)

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-07-07-watch-ubisoft-forward-get-watch-dogs-2-free
12:30 AM IST 13 July.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/hmakmx


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-07-07-watch-ubisoft-forward-get-watch-dogs-2-free
> 12:30 AM IST 13 July.
> 
> 
> ...



Upto what time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Upto what time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


45 minutes I think. That's supposed to be the duration of ubisoft's event.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2020)

This is gr8...what is the IST ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> This is gr8...what is the IST ?


Indian Standard Time


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2020)

The site will crash. I guarantee it. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> The site will crash. I guarantee it.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Just like it did for epic games when they started giving GTA5 for free .

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Indian Standard Time


Ah! my bad..didn't see the time


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> The site will crash. I guarantee it.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Yupp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ubisoft knows that I already own the game so they are giving it away for free. I haven't even started the game yet


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Ubisoft knows that I already own the game so they are giving it away for free. I haven't even started the game yet



I played the game long back completed 80% it gets boring after a while quite repetitive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-07-07-watch-ubisoft-forward-get-watch-dogs-2-free
> 12:30 AM IST 13 July.
> 
> 
> ...


*support.ubisoft.com/en-US/faqs/55660


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> The site will crash. I guarantee it.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I was right it seems. Everyone can't login and no one able to get it. 
Event is live btw :


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282396682454544385


----------



## true_lies (Jul 13, 2020)

Figures. Could have had it as a giveaway from start. All this just to get the views.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Figures. Could have had it as a giveaway from start. All this just to get the views.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


500k+ live viewers on youtube alone currently. And my account got blocked for "repeated failed attempts" for who knows how long  .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Figures. Could have had it as a giveaway from start. All this just to get the views.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


It just adds to the negative talk they generate. All hashtags on twitter are absolutely negative.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 13, 2020)

So nobody was able to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> So nobody was able to get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get from here *register.ubisoft.com/ubisoft-forward-reward/en-US

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Get from here *register.ubisoft.com/ubisoft-forward-reward/en-US
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Thanks man
Registered and I think Watchdogs 2 game will be added in my library.
Thanks again dude.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2020)

Ubisoft Forward Sale

Ubisoft games on sale on EGS. Those who claimed the free $10 off coupon, you might end up with a great deal, like AC Origins + FC5 for $5.38.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Ubisoft Forward Sale
> 
> Ubisoft games on sale on EGS. Those who claimed the free $10 off coupon, you might end up with a great deal, like AC Origins + FC5 for $5.38.


How to add two items in cart in Epic. I only find buy now option.
As far as I know Epic only allows one by one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2020)

masterkd said:


> How to add two items in cart in Epic. I only find buy now option.
> As far as I know Epic only allows one by one.


There's no cart. Buy one by one 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jul 13, 2020)

Killing floor 2 free on epic games store
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/killing-floor-2/home
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> There's no cart. Buy one by one
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Oh, didn't know that. Very sneaky indeed. No wonder people hate them & people in developed countries don't bother much about EGS


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Get from here *register.ubisoft.com/ubisoft-forward-reward/en-US
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Registered Successfully. But the game will take time to appear in Library


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Registered Successfully. But the game will take time to appear in Library


Registered in the afternoon and it was in my library in the evening. Confirmation mail I received around 9 pm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2020)

Warhammer 40,000: Rites of War Game Giveaway for 48 Hours


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 21, 2020)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/torchlight-2/home#/purchase/verify?_k=wf0if4


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jul 24, 2020)

*in.ign.com/pc-pc/149280/news/epic-games-store-kicks-off-its-summer-sale?amp=1
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2020)

*store.steampowered.com/sub/281112/For 229

Other deals at 80% or above discount:
*steamdb.info/sales/?min_discount=80&min_rating=0


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2020)

Steam
Borderlands 3, free to play till 12 Aug
ESO, free to play till 19 Aug
and many other discounts


----------



## moltenskull (Aug 8, 2020)

*www.humblebundle.com/store/f1-2018-free-game
F1 2018 free.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2020)

PSA: Horizon 3 is 67-70% off until the end of September. This is the last chance to buy the game and its DLC before they are inevitably delisted from the Microsoft Store.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293230709444874240
*www.microsoft.com/en-IN/p/forza-horizon-3-ultimate-edition/9nblggh4rq1k?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## khalil1210 (Aug 12, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> PSA: Horizon 3 is 67-70% off until the end of September. This is the last chance to buy the game and its DLC before they are inevitably delisted from the Microsoft Store.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293230709444874240
> *www.microsoft.com/en-IN/p/forza-ho...n/9nblggh4rq1k?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab



If the buy game now,will I be able to re-download the game after the game is delisted.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 13, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> If the buy game now,will I be able to re-download the game after the game is delisted.


Yes, it will be permanently attached to your account


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> PSA: Horizon 3 is 67-70% off until the end of September. This is the last chance to buy the game and its DLC before they are inevitably delisted from the Microsoft Store.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293230709444874240
> *www.microsoft.com/en-IN/p/forza-ho...n/9nblggh4rq1k?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab


Delisting doesn't seem good, maybe it will just stop getting any updates? Was it even getting any updates after FH4?


----------



## 007 (Aug 14, 2020)

NBA 2K20 for ₹240 at GMG. (historic lowest; steam lowest ₹449)


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2020)

007 said:


> NBA 2K20 for ₹240 at GMG. (historic lowest; steam lowest ₹449)


Same deal also available in Gamestheshop official retailer of 2k games in india and supports local payment methods


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> Same deal also available in Gamestheshop official retailer of 2k games in india and supports local payment methods


Never knew that GTS sells digital stuff until now. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my POCO M2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 15, 2020)

007 said:


> NBA 2K20 for ₹240 at GMG. (historic lowest; steam lowest ₹449)


I for one, will never play this. So no point in buying.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> I for one, will never play this. So no point in buying.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's the same for me. I don't play basketball games and definitely won't buy one from 2K (they botched WWE 2K19 and 20)


----------



## Aakarshan (Aug 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, that's the same for me. I don't play basketball games and definitely won't buy one from 2K (they botched WWE 2K19 and 20)


I never saw any major improvement in wwe 2k18,19,20 over 2k16.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2020)

Forza Horizon 4 on sale, standard at ₹1650 & ultimate at ₹2750. Standard is enough for most, Fortune Island is a decent DLC but I hate how legos look, so never played that DLC.
Buy Forza Horizon 4 Standard Edition - Microsoft Store en-IN


----------



## Aakarshan (Aug 16, 2020)

There is an sale going on currently on Origin store untill 18th August 2020. Most of the games are available on sale. This is the list of some games that are available on sale. :

Battlefield 1 - 250 Rs.
Titanfall 2 - 250 Rs.
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege - 400 Rs.
Watch dogs - 375 Rs.
A C Unity - 450 Rs.
Tom Clancy's The division - 495 Rs.
A C IV Black Flag - 340 Rs.
Far cry 3 - 400 Rs.
Assassin Creed II - 170 Rs.
FIFA 20 - 999 Rs
Battlefile 4 - 500 Rs.
A way out - 750 Rs.
Far Cry 5 - 600 Rs.

*www.origin.com/ind/en-us/store/deals/gamescomsale


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2020)

Aakarshan said:


> There is an sale going on currently on Origin store untill 18th August 2020. Most of the games are available on sale. This is the list of some games that are available on sale. :
> Battlefield 1 - 250 Rs.
> Titanfall 2 - 250 Rs.
> *www.origin.com/ind/en-us/store/deals/gamescomsale



These days I find better prices for Origin games/keys on other storefront during sales time. On top of higher Origin India store prices, I believe there is also a 18% GST on top of it.

Recently, I bought *(BF1* *Revolution + TF2 Ultimate)* for *₹440* and *ME: Andromeda (base version)* for *₹300* on Amazon*. *Check out my post here and here. With current Origin India sale prices, the same would have costed me ₹1430 + GST and ₹499 + GST respectively.

Therefore, a note to potential buyers - unless you need the game right away, wait for better offers.


----------



## Aakarshan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hitman is free on epic games store from 27 August 2020.

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/hitman/standard-edition


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2020)

Wasteland 3 deluxe edition price error available for ₹1515 while the base version costs ₹3499


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/hitman/standard-edition*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/bundles/shadowrun-collection


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> Wasteland 3 deluxe edition price error available for ₹1515 while the base version costs ₹3499


As I suspected, this is no longer a price error. The base game price was the actual error which has been corrected to ₹1299 now.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2020)

*store.ubi.com/ie/game?pid=56c494ad...m=pcdl&edition=Standard Edition&source=detail


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2020)

FIFA 20 (Standard) for ₹332.71 at Origin. (92% off)


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2020)

Control for $9.42 at Epic Games. Cheap regional price. (In Steam, ₹2399 atm after 20% discount)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/where-the-water-tastes-like-wine/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/railway-empire/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/watch-dogs-2/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/football-manager-2020*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/stick-it-to-the-man
*store.steampowered.com/app/532210/Life_is_Strange_2/(Episode 1 only)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 18, 2020)

*grabfreegames.com/giveaways/other/game/726/football-manager-2020-and-watch-dogs-2-on-epic-games

Watch Dogs 2 and Football Manager 2020 Available for free on Epic Games


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 18, 2020)

Life is strange game on pc is different than android?
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.squareenix.lis


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Life is strange game on pc is different than android?
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.squareenix.lis


Its the exact same game. But be wary, play on a platform where you plan on buying or ehm ehming the rest of the episodes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rollercoaster-tycoon-3-complete-edition/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rocket-league/home


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rocket-league/home


You also get a $10 coupon when you claim Rocket League.
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/coupons/epic-coupon-200923


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 25, 2020)

[GMG] (Historical low) Final Fantasy XV Windows Edition for 57% (50% + additional 20% off for bronze tier loyalty page)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 28, 2020)

Save 80% on Middle-earth: Shadow of War Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/kingdom-new-lands/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/amnesia-a-machine-for-pigs/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2020)

Free:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/layers-of-fear-2/home*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/costume-quest-2/home


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2020)

*www.gog.com/game/butcher


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 26, 2020)

Steam autumn sale is here. ( 25 Nov 11:30 PM IST - 1 Dec 11:30 PM IST )

*store.steampowered.com/
also do check out game prices on *steamdb.info/ to check lowest price for the game


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Steam autumn sale is here. ( 25 Nov 11:30 PM IST - 1 Dec 11:30 PM IST )
> 
> *store.steampowered.com/
> also do check out game prices on *steamdb.info/ to check lowest price for the game


Thanks for posting. Lots of good stuff on sale it seems. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Thanks for posting. Lots of good stuff on sale it seems.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


yeah i am buying gears 5 -  ₹224


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2020)

As we are nearing the *hopeful* release date (Dec 10):

CP2077 available on Amazon for ₹2499. Same as GamesTheShop as well.

GTS gives you T-shirt free
Amazon gives you bank/cashback offers to reduce the price a bit further down.
Choose your pick.


----------



## 007 (Nov 26, 2020)

*PSA*: Epic is now having INR pricing.


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> yeah i am buying gears 5 -  ₹224


Is it good?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 28, 2020)

007 said:


> Is it good?


I didn't like its MP that much, story is good enough IMO, even for Gears 4. But you can grab XGP sometime for ₹50 & play both of them, about 8hrs campaign each.


----------



## 007 (Nov 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I didn't like its MP that much, story is good enough IMO, even for Gears 4. But you can grab XGP sometime for ₹50 & play both of them, about 8hrs campaign each.


Campaign seems to be a short one. 10 hours.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2020)

Thinking of picking up Automoblista 2. Let's see. Very promising SIM racing game. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Black friday sale going on epic games store. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 29, 2020)

For anyone interested, Mudrunner is free on Epic.

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/mudrunner/home


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 29, 2020)

007 said:


> Is it good?


Don't know, Review seems to be good. 

Actually picked to play with co-op with a friend online.



007 said:


> Campaign seems to be a short one. 10 hours.



Yeah, some games with shorter campaigns like Titanfall 2 have great story. So not going with number of hours and the graphics look so good


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Thinking of picking up Automoblista 2. Let's see. Very promising SIM racing game.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Picked it up 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2020)

Xbox Game Pass Ultimate 1 Month - Rs 50 + Get 2 free months :

*www.microsoft.com/en-in/p/xbox-game-pass-ultimate/cfq7ttc0khs0?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab

@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt @007 @Desmond David @thetechfreak @theterminator @Vyom @kaz @Anorion @bssunilreddy @Nerevarine @TheSloth @topgear @Zangetsu @tkin 
Sorry if I missed to mention anyone else.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xbox Game Pass Ultimate 1 Month - Rs 50 + Get 2 free months :
> 
> *www.microsoft.com/en-in/p/xbox-game-pass-ultimate/cfq7ttc0khs0?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab
> 
> ...


Even though I don't have a xbox, it is quite a good deal. 
@pkkumarcool @bubusam13 @Geekysam @quicky008 @khalil1210 @Cyberghost


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just imagine how much of a deal it would be for developed countries compared to their salaries - 1$ for 3 months


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Even though I don't have a xbox, it is quite a good deal.
> @pkkumarcool @bubusam13 @Geekysam @quicky008 @khalil1210 @Cyberghost


It includes XGP for PC. Considering EA Play is expected to be added for PC today/tomorrow, I bought it.


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Even though I don't have a xbox, it is quite a good deal.
> @pkkumarcool @bubusam13 @Geekysam @quicky008 @khalil1210 @Cyberghost



Yeah got it, thanks.


Everyone buying the game pass, keep a reminder on 4th March so that you do not forget to cancel it


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> It includes XGP for PC. Considering EA Play is expected to be added for PC today/tomorrow, I bought it.


Is it possible to buy now but redeem later? I won't be playing at the moment.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 4, 2020)

007 said:


> Is it possible to buy now but redeem later? I won't be playing at the moment.


No, the subscription starts immediately. I don't have anything to play on it now, waiting for EA Play. It is for 3 months, so bought it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, the subscription starts immediately. I don't have anything to play on it now, waiting for EA Play. It is for 3 months, so bought it.


Can we gift/buy it on behalf of someone in a developed nation?
@chimera201


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can we gift/buy it on behalf of someone in a developed nation?
> @chimera201


US has the same deal, my friend bought it there.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can we gift/buy it on behalf of someone in a developed nation?
> @chimera201



I don't know. The codes could be region locked so might have to buy it from the correct store or change the region in your account. @007 might know better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xbox Game Pass Ultimate 1 Month - Rs 50 + Get 2 free months :
> 
> *www.microsoft.com/en-in/p/xbox-game-pass-ultimate/cfq7ttc0khs0?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab
> 
> ...


Will get it for sure. Thanks. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, the subscription starts immediately. I don't have anything to play on it now, waiting for EA Play. It is for 3 months, so bought it.


Do you think buying multiple 6 months subscription to XBL Gold is worth it? It comes down to about Rs 170/month for XB GP Ultimate then (for 22 months).

Nevermind, I'll get the base version instead. I don't know if I have enough time to play games on working days. 

Edit 2: Halo MCC is 160 GB. RIP my storage .
Installing Yakuza Games first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Edit 2: Halo MCC is 160 GB. RIP my storage .



Haha halo MCC is complete so size is more. See if you can install only selected games like we do from Steam. I usually remove single players after finishing. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 5, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do you think buying multiple 6 months subscription to XBL Gold is worth it? It comes down to about Rs 170/month for XB GP Ultimate then (for 22 months).
> 
> Nevermind, I'll get the base version instead. I don't know if I have enough time to play games on working days.
> 
> ...


Not sure, I know some people have bought multiple XGP yearly subscriptions & converted them to XGP ultimate, but unless you have Xbox or both Xbox & PC, not much point of ultimate.

I'm just waiting for EA Play games. Also good to have few friends to play FH4 now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Haha halo MCC is complete so size is more. See if you can install only selected games like we do from Steam. I usually remove single players after finishing.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Tried installing single games and it still gave the size as 160 GB. Would do it after completing Yakuza games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2020)

Halo MCC is worth it, one of the few good games Ive played recently.


----------



## 007 (Dec 5, 2020)

Not technically an offer, but you can buy Cyberpunk using Russia VPN for $25. PayPal payment should work.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 6, 2020)

007 said:


> As we are nearing the *hopeful* release date (Dec 10):
> 
> CP2077 available on Amazon for ₹2499. Same as GamesTheShop as well.
> 
> ...


Are these physical copies? We get the physical goodies like map, poster and all?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Are these physical copies? We get the physical goodies like map, poster and all?


From amazon page:
The Standard Edition comes with the following physical items: Case with GOG Code, World Compendium detailing the game’s setting and lore, Postcards from Night City, Map of Night City, Stickers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 6, 2020)

007 said:


> Not technically an offer, but you can buy Cyberpunk using Russia VPN for $25. PayPal payment should work.


Isn't that in the Russian language only, like many other games?


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Isn't that in the Russian language only, like many other games?


In this case, no - has all languages support. It seems to be just plain high level regional pricing.
Ukraine VPN shows $29.99
Mexico $34.86  (see below)

*i.imgur.com/2MOtS6a.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 7, 2020)

007 said:


> In this case, no - has all languages support. It seems to be just plain high level regional pricing.
> Ukraine VPN shows $29.99
> Mexico $34.86  (see below)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2MOtS6a.png


If someone was really interested in buying CP 2077, 2.5k retail copy in India seems good, about ~$33. But $25 is surely significantly cheaper.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 8, 2020)

[Humble Store] Seven: Enhanced Edition GOG Key (Free)


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2020)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/news/the-holiday-sale-returns-on-december-17-plus-15-free-games


> We’re getting ready for the season of giving with our most festive sale of the year!
> 
> The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale begins on December 17, and we’ve got some goodies in store for you. Unwrap deals up to 75% off, but that’s not all....
> 
> ...


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2020)

DiRT 4 for $1.00


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2020)

007 said:


> DiRT 4 for $1.00


Is the site legit? As in have you bought from here before?


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Is the site legit? As in have you bought from here before?


Yes, it is. Previously called Bundle Stars. They renamed to Fanatical in 2017. Bought multiple times (refer order history snippet below - it goes on to 5 more pages dating back to 2014)

*i.imgur.com/fHKCp8R.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2020)

007 said:


> Yes, it is. Previously called Bundle Stars. They renamed to Fanatical in 2017. Bought multiple times (refer order history snippet below - it goes on to 5 more pages dating back to 2014)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fHKCp8R.png


Ah bundle stars. They had reputation to peddle pretty much anything. No wonder they had to completely rebrand.

Yeah I guess they're trusted. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2020)

*register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-day1/en-US


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2020)

007 said:


> *register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-day1/en-US


Day 1 is useless if we don't own Valhalla. Next. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jurassic World Evolution at 90% off (historic lowest)


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2020)

007 said:


> *register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-day1/en-US


Good for me. Don't have valhalla yet but soon getting msi board which having free game offer going.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Day 1 is useless if we don't own Valhalla. Next.


For now, you can claim without owning base game. I did the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2020)

007 said:


> *register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-day1/en-US


Base link for giveaways:
*ubi.li/happyholidays


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Base link for giveaways:
> *ubi.li/happyholidays


Today's giveaway - Watch Dogs Legion - Power Suit Outfit and Ubisoft Mask

Upcoming giveaways (allegedly leaked) here. 

Dec 17th: *Trials Rising (Game)*
Dec 18th: *In-game items for Hyper Scape*


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2020)

GOG - Prison Architect FREE!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2020)

007 said:


> GOG - Prison Architect FREE!


Got it, though I already had it on Steam.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2020)

Day 1 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/cities-skylines/home


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2020)

Epic Sale - Get ₹750 off ₹1099 coupon - Holiday Sale 2020


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2020)

007 said:


> Epic Sale - Get ₹750 off ₹1099 coupon - Holiday Sale 2020


^With the coupon:
Red Dead Redemption 2 for ₹1393
Red Dead Redemption 2 Ultimate Edition for ₹2369
Lowest ever I guess. Go go go!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 18, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 1 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/cities-skylines/home


Day 2 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/oddworld-new-n-tasty


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2020)

Guys anyone else is facing ubisoft connect network issues. I am unable to login to it, and the customer care is demanding port 14000 be open. That WAS not a requirement when i purchased division 2 and all was working well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys anyone else is facing ubisoft connect network issues. I am unable to login to it, and the customer care is demanding port 14000 be open. That WAS not a requirement when i purchased division 2 and all was working well.


Uplay working fine for me


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 19, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys anyone else is facing ubisoft connect network issues. I am unable to login to it, and the customer care is demanding port 14000 be open. That WAS not a requirement when i purchased division 2 and all was working well.


Having the same issue when trying to launch Immortals Fenyx Rising which was purchased on EGS.

Sent from my ASUS_I001DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2020)

can you open your Ubisoft Connect directory in C:\Program Files(x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Connect\Logs and check the launcher log. 
Do you get something similar to 
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:18:54      [18888]      ERROR      SSLSocket.cpp (527)                              Certificate verification for host 'dmx.upc.ubisoft.com' failed: 2148081683
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:18:54      [18888]      ERROR      SSLSocket.cpp (531)                              CA, H2T 1S6, Quebec, Montreal, "5505 Blvd St-Laurent, suite 5000", Ubisoft Divertissement Inc, Uplay, dmx.upc.ubisoft.com
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:18:54      [18888]      INFO       SSLSocket.cpp (434)                              Certificate verification failed, closing connection.
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:19:54      [18888]      ERROR      SSLSocket.cpp (527)                              Certificate verification for host 'dmx.upc.ubisoft.com' failed: 2148081683
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:19:54      [18888]      ERROR      SSLSocket.cpp (531)                              CA, H2T 1S6, Quebec, Montreal, "5505 Blvd St-Laurent, suite 5000", Ubisoft Divertissement Inc, Uplay, dmx.upc.ubisoft.com
[14128]  2020-12-18 00:19:54      [18888]      INFO       SSLSocket.cpp (434)                              Certificate verification failed, closing connection.

It must be related to CA Certificate not being trusted. Damn Ubisoft CC doesnt have any clue what to do  to solve it. Hate this


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 2 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/oddworld-new-n-tasty


Day 3 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/the-long-dark/home


----------



## masterkd (Dec 20, 2020)

Ubisoft Happy Holidays
*register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-lastchance/en-US


> Get a free PC copy of Anno 1701 History Edition, Starlink: Battle for Atlas™ Digital Edition and Trials® Rising Standard Edition
> on Ubisoft Connect PC and the following in-game items:
> 
> - The Seafarer Settlement Pack and the Bayek outfit for Eivor in Assassin's Creed® Valhalla
> ...



Day 4 of 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/defense-grid/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2020)

masterkd said:


> Ubisoft Happy Holidays
> *register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-lastchance/en-US
> 
> 
> ...


Day 5 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/alien-isolation/home


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 5 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> 
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/alien-isolation/home


I think everyone on the forum bought this @ 40 INR when it went on Steam Sale. Still good game regardless. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 5 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> 
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/alien-isolation/home


Day 6 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/metro-2033-redux/home
*www.greenmangaming.com/games/hitman-2-gold-edition-pc/For 315


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks bought


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2020)

Fanatical


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Fanatical


What is this?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2020)

Steam Winter Sale Started


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought horizon zero dawn for some 300 rupees on epic store after 750 off. Its a damn good game


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2020)

007 said:


> What is this?


F1 2018 steam key


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> F1 2018 steam key


Dude, why share keys publicly? You did the same last time and some bot got it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dude, why share keys publicly? You did the same last time and some bot got it.


Sorry man
I got it as a giveaway from fanatical. So I shared it here. I don't know how to share it here.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> Steam Winter Sale Started


Don't forget to vote on Steam game of the year awards. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sorry man
> I got it as a giveaway from fanatical. So I shared it here. I don't know how to share it here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Create a separate giveaway thread and PM keys to old members who want those games (new accounts might re-sell them for profit)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> Steam Winter Sale Started


Free
*store.steampowered.com/app/729660/Blackout_Z_Slaughterhouse_Edition/
*store.steampowered.com/sub/281112/229

Stuff with minimum 80% discount:
*steamdb.info/sales/?min_discount=80&min_rating=0


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2020)

Halo Master Chief collection @ Rs. 539/-
Link: Save 40% on Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam


More than worth the money for the entire original Halo saga (total 6 games) starting Halo 1 to Halo 4, including reach and odst. 

Remastered and with 4k textures available along the different games with classic MP modes and stuff. Must have for any fps fan.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Halo Master Chief collection @ Rs. 539/-
> Link: Save 40% on Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, loving halo 4 so far. Every halo is different


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Create a separate giveaway thread and PM keys to old members who want those games (new accounts might re-sell them for profit)


+1

Posting keys publicly is useless, mostly doesn't benefit anyone here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought horizon zero dawn for some 300 rupees on epic store after 750 off. Its a damn good game


My friend lost his save file even after Epic enabled cloud save last month. Lost once before cloud saves rolled out as well because he assumed cloud saves are a default feature for legit purchase. So, be careful.

He did wipe his storage due to Win10 reinstall.


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought horizon zero dawn for some 300 rupees on epic store after 750 off. Its a damn good game


How did you purchase? I mean it shows 893 and can't apply coupon (min 1099).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Halo Master Chief collection @ Rs. 539/-
> Link: Save 40% on Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam
> 
> 
> ...


Can we install games separately? I have the games on game pass ultimate but install size says 160GB.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can we install games separately? I have the games on game pass ultimate but install size says 160GB.


Yes, can install individually with our without multiplayer as well

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2020)

007 said:


> How did you purchase? I mean it shows 893 and can't apply coupon (min 1099).


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Nerevarine 
So they reduced the base price now? Was it 1117 when you ordered?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2020)

007 said:


> @Nerevarine
> So they reduced the base price now? Was it 1117 when you ordered?


I think so, sucks that they did it now. You can probably get that + some other item


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can we install games separately? I have the games on game pass ultimate but install size says 160GB.


Yeah steam supports separate installs. All games have their single player and multiplayer separate. Right click the game, go to DLC tab and select.


I have only Halo 4 and ODST installed currently as they're the ones to finish. Plus have a few multiplayer installed. Rest single player have been removed after finishing. Saves a lot of space. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sorry man
> I got it as a giveaway from fanatical. So I shared it here. I don't know how to share it here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


From next time just create a new thread in Gamerz section with title as "xyz game giveaway" & ask members to contact you via PM for the key. Don't give keys to new members, only old members who have joined at least 1 year ago & with at least 50 posts(mention this in thread itself).


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I think so, sucks that they did it now. You can probably get that + some other item


That's the catch of Epic store. There is no cart system ever since. It is always 1 item checkout. Previously also we could not get many titles because the $10 coupon works on 14.99 and above and conveniently Epic regionally priced some games in India at 12.99 or 14.50 like that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2020)

007 said:


> That's the catch of Epic store. There is no cart system ever since. It is always 1 item checkout. Previously also we could not get many titles because the $10 coupon works on 14.99 and above and conveniently Epic regionally priced some games in India at 12.99 or 14.50 like that.


oh damn, then i guess i lucked out


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2020)

CoD 4: Modern Warfare for $5


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> From next time just create a new thread in Gamerz section with title as "xyz game giveaway" & ask members to contact you via PM for the key. Don't give keys to new members, only old members who have joined at least 1 year ago & with at least 50 posts(mention this in thread itself).


There's already a giveaway thread somewhere when people used to buy humble bundles and stuff 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> oh damn, then i guess i lucked out


Full price is 1117. Currently, they've added a 20% discount which makes using that 10$ coupon impossible. Maybe that can be done after the sale over.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 6 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/metro-2033-redux/home
> *www.greenmangaming.com/games/hitman-2-gold-edition-pc/For 315


Day 7 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/tropico-5/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 7 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/tropico-5/home


Day 8 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/inside/home


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 8 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/inside/home


Beautiful game. Had it on Steam for a while back and only finished during this year's quarantine. Definitely recommended. Amazing visuals and music/sound. Worth playing through.


Only the ending is a little questionable. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Beautiful game. Had it on Steam for a while back and only finished during this year's quarantine. Definitely recommended. Amazing visuals and music/sound. Worth playing through.
> 
> 
> Only the ending is a little questionable.
> ...


There are two endings btw


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 8 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/inside/home


Day 9 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/darkest-dungeon/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 9 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/darkest-dungeon/home


Day 10 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/my-time-at-portia/home


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 10 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/my-time-at-portia/home


I guess this free giveaway has already peaked. Still appreciate these games. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2020)

Day 11 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/night-in-the-woods/home


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2020)

Upcoming EGS giveaway leaks:

Dec 28 - Stranded Deep (confirmed)
Dec 29 - Solitairica
Dec 30 - Torchlight II
Dec 31 - Jurassic World Evolution (confirmed)


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2020)

Stranded deep is a somewhat good game, I like games that deal with ocean survival.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2020)

007 said:


> Day 11 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/night-in-the-woods/home





007 said:


> Upcoming EGS giveaway leaks:
> 
> Dec 28 - Stranded Deep (confirmed)
> Dec 29 - Solitairica
> ...


Day 12 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/stranded-deep/home


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 12 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/stranded-deep/home


Day 13 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/solitairica/home


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2020)

I guess most of us will pass this one


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2020)

Metro: Last Light Redux FREE!


----------



## 007 (Dec 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Day 13 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/solitairica/home


Day 14 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/torchlight-2/home


----------



## masterkd (Dec 31, 2020)

007 said:


> Day 14 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/torchlight-2/home



Day 15 of EGS 15 days of Christmas Giveaway:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/jurassic-world-evolution/home


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2021)

[Humble Bundle] Humble Choice January 2021: PC Building Simulator, Ancestors, Pathologic 2, WH: Chaosbane, Total Tank Simulator, Song of Horror, Not Tonight, VTM - Shadows of New York, Tales of the Neon Sea, Minoria, Deleveled, The Ambassador ($15 for 3 games, $20 Premium or $12 Classic for 9 games) January 2021 | Humble Choice

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2021)

Epic - Crying Suns - Free!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2021)

Star Wars Battlefront 2: Celebration Edition is the next free Epic Games Store title

Star Wars BF2 free next week on EGS, the infamous game which proved EA's greed. Since then has been improved apparently due to pressure from all sides including Disney.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2021)

So this is free for a week


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> So this is free for a week


Free for a week but I guess you can keep forever and play, much like all their other title giveaways


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Free for a week but I guess you can keep forever and play, much like all their other title giveaways


Really ? I Highly doubt that ? But interesting, if true..  Because Battlefront 2 has a good single player campaign


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Really ? I Highly doubt that ? But interesting, if true..  Because Battlefront 2 has a good single player campaign


All Epic giveaways right from Day 1 are free to claim and keep forever. They gave away GTA V man.. you have doubts about Battlefront 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2021)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/star-wars-battlefront-2
Free


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2021)

For some reason I was unable to claim from Epic Games client but its possible to get from the website.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 15, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> For some reason I was unable to claim from Epic Games client but its possible to get from the website.


The client was throwing error for a couple of times when I tried logging in. After few minutes it worked. The website should also work.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2021)

EA play now available on Steam. First month @63rs (80% off)

*i.imgur.com/IaOiZ5a.png


----------



## 007 (Jan 29, 2021)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/news/epic-games-store-2020-year-in-review
Highlights of 2020:

160M users
56M monthly active users (Dec)
$265M Epic purchases on 3rd party games
103 games given worth $2407 each user // $749M total worth free games claimed
Open Critic Reviews added
Self-Service Refunds added
19 new Currencies added
What's coming in 2021:

Wishlist Improvements
Social Overhaul
Achievements  (yaaaaaay!)
Player Profiles
Cart feature??

What is the last one? The sorely missed cart functionality?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2021)

Dammit Epic, just add the cart already..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2021)

2K Sale going on on Steam. Xcom 2 92% off.


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> 2K Sale going on on Steam. Xcom 2 92% off.


Yep, celebrating 5 years of XCOM 2 - ₹240 (92% off, historic lowest price)


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 5, 2021)

007 said:


> Yep, celebrating 5 years of XCOM 2 - ₹240 (92% off, historic lowest price)


Lowest historical price in India is ₹99 for physical version from flipkart sale


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2021)

Hurry!!

Metro Last Light Redux is FREE on EPIC store.

Grab it before its gone


----------



## 007 (Feb 10, 2021)

Get  Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China FREE! (Uplay)


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2021)

Rage 2 is FREE on Epic


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 21, 2021)

Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI Platinum Edition for ₹1405.21 (74% off) at Gamersgate [Historical Low]


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI Platinum Edition for ₹1405.21 (74% off) at Gamersgate [Historical Low]


On Steam, it has been for 79% off it seems.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 21, 2021)

007 said:


> On Steam, it has been for 79% off it seems.


Yes, but MRP in steam is ₹7583


----------



## khalil1210 (Mar 4, 2021)

Any one who subscribed to game pass 3 months ago for Rs59, don't forgot to cancel it. Next charge will be Rs 699


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Any one who subscribed to game pass 3 months ago for Rs59, don't forgot to cancel it. Next charge will be Rs 699


You can cancel recurring billing just after subscribing


----------



## khalil1210 (Mar 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> You can cancel recurring billing just after subscribing


Didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## moltenskull (Mar 12, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/
Metro 2033 (Non-redux version) free on Steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2021)

moltenskull said:


> *store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/
> Metro 2033 (Non-redux version) free on Steam.


Ahh yes, my first steam game ever.. Thanks nvidia giveaway all those years ago


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 18, 2021)

moltenskull said:


> *store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/
> Metro 2033 (Non-redux version) free on Steam.


Is this still on? I don't see an option to add this to library. I can and did add it to my wishlist.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Is this still on? I don't see an option to add this to library. I can and did add it to my wishlist.


It's gone. This game has been give free 5-10 times now. On Steam, Epic even Humble Bundle. Surprised you don't have a copy


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 18, 2021)

I am not much of a gamer. I play and manage to complete may be 1 title in a whole year. So I do not pay much attention to sales.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGameFindings/comments/mh16xx



> HITMAN 1 (base edition) was given away for free on Epic Games last August (*redd.it/ihmnr3). If you grabbed that (or bought it), you can now upgrade it for free to a Game Of The Year Edition!
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2021)

Mafia Trilogy for ₹1122 Historical Low


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

Halo Master Chief Collection @ 449

Link: Save 50% on Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 8, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/app/1293830/Forza_Horizon_4/
FH4 on sale, ₹1374 for ultimate edition. Sadly your progress won't carry over if you played it via XGP.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 23, 2021)

Steam Store › app
Save 70% on Nioh: Complete Edition / 仁王 Complete Edition on Steam. Best soundtrack imo from all the games i played.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2021)

Alien Isolation is FREE on EPIC 
Hurry!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2021)

Hand of Fate 2 free on Epic Games
Hurry

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 2, 2021)

Steam Store › sale
Web results
Golden Week Sale, April 29-May 6 - Steam
Great games from japan like yakuza series, persona 4 and much much more.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2021)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Steam Store › sale
> Web results
> Golden Week Sale, April 29-May 6 - Steam
> Great games from japan like yakuza series, persona 4 and much much more.
> ...


Dude, share links instead 

*store.steampowered.com/sale/goldenweek
Yakuza series is damn good. Yakuza 0 at 166 is a steal. I completed 0, Kiwami and Kiwami 2 on gamepass ultimate.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 3, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku : My bad, i directly copied from the search page. I also played yakuza 0 but want to know how is the yakuza kiwami 2 ? Is it worth it ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (May 20, 2021)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/nba-2k21
FREEEEEE


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/nba-2k21
> FREEEEEE


It's the only time I'll be having a basket ball game in my library.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 21, 2021)

Mafia 1: definitive edition for ₹ 600 after applying ₹750 coupon. Guess its a nice deal.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2021)

ac Odessy gold edition for 499 post 750 disc on epic


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2021)

$hadow said:


> ac Odessy gold edition for 499 post 750 disc on epic


That's an Awesome deal IMHO


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/nba-2k21
> FREEEEEE


Don't they put ads in the game when the game is loading? 
They have videos which you can't skip. I don't think I will ever touch this game.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Don't they put ads in the game when the game is loading?
> They have videos which you can't skip. I don't think I will ever touch this game.


Yes, heard something like that. It has microtransactions as well. Pretty shady stuff by 2K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2021)

The Epic MEGA Sale Returns for 2021!

GoogleDoc of all Epic games with respective discount added to it along with final price as posted in  r/IndianGaming 
Check out the games below
EPIC SALE - JUNE 2021 - Google Drive

Source:All credits go to u/rangarooney584


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2021)

HZD at 367 is a killer deal


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> HZD at 367 is a killer deal


My friend bought it from EGS after its release & has been regretting it ever since as it didn't have cloud save at launch & when it was added later on, he still lost his save file. I mostly buy just Ubisoft games from them as I know uplay will take care of all stuff.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 22, 2021)

Biomutant for ₹135+18% GST (price error) via EA desktop app


----------



## 007 (May 22, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Biomutant for ₹135+18% GST (price error) via EA desktop app


Which payment method are you using in Origin?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 22, 2021)

007 said:


> Which payment method are you using in Origin?


Credit card


----------



## Aakarshan (May 24, 2021)

The Witcher 3 : Wild hunt is on sale at 160 Rs. on steam. The sale will end on 27th May 2021.

*store.steampowered.com/app/292030/The_Witcher_3_Wild_Hunt/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 24, 2021)

Entire Tomb Raider game franchise on sale. -

Tomb Raider - 82 Rs.

Rise of The Tomb Raider - 199 Rs.

Shadow of The Tomb Raider - 728 Rs.

*store.steampowered.com/curator/35801496


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2021)

Get 4 months of Xbox gamepass ultimate for ₹120 using this method.



Buy xbox gamepass (non ultimate version) for 1 month for ₹50, ₹59 after tax.
Turn off recurring billing.
Buy xbox gamepass ultimate 3 months for ₹50. (₹59 after tax) It'll change your base gamepass to ultimate edition and youll have 4 months of gamepass ultimate for ₹118.
Turn off recurring billing.
Enjoy

*i.imgur.com/bVOm7cA.jpg
Edit: It takes some time for the subscription to update on the xbox app check the status of the sub here *account.microsoft.com/services

Source: *www.reddit.com/user/frustrated_baby/
As posted in reddit. All Credits go to the above OP.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 25, 2021)

So cheap game pass is back. Some users who had earlier availed the offer might get it again, so do check. XGP ultimate now has EA play, so a lot of games are available at your disposal, sadly UWP file system is its only con.


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2021)

Sleeping dogs @ 109
*store.steampowered.com/app/307690/Sleeping_Dogs_Definitive_Edition/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> So cheap game pass is back. Some users who had earlier availed the offer might get it again, so do check. XGP ultimate now has EA play, so a lot of games are available at your disposal, sadly UWP file system is its only con.


What is that UWP file system you are talking about? I cannot understand that word I mean I dont know about that word...
Yes with EA Play and soon to be added Bethesda games plus Uplay Games to the XBox Game Pass its going to become the hot favorite to many and might even compete with Steam.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 27, 2021)

Deus Ex : Mankind Divided is available on sale at Steam at 74 Rs.

*store.steampowered.com/app/337000/Deus_Ex_Mankind_Divided/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 27, 2021)

Deus Ex : Human Revolution is on sale at 84 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/238010/Deus_Ex_Human_Revolution__Directors_Cut/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 27, 2021)

Just Cause 3 is on sale at 59 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/225540/Just_Cause_3/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 27, 2021)

Life is Strange is on sale at 113 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/319630/Life_is_Strange__Episode_1/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> What is that UWP file system you are talking about? I cannot understand that word I mean I dont know about that word...
> Yes with EA Play and soon to be added Bethesda games plus Uplay Games to the XBox Game Pass its going to become the hot favorite to many and might even compete with Steam.


MS store on Win10 doesn't use normal x86 app structure & encrypts the files you download, unlike say steam or even EGS's download.

Some practical stuff that affects users:

Say you installed a game in 2nd partition & formatted OS, you won't be able to easily discover the game via MS store/Xbox. You can't delete it directly as well, there's a way to do it though.
Pause & resume sucks. Found this recently as I have a 40GB/day limit BB at hometown & I have tried downloading FH4 (90+GB) multiple times. I lost data, time & my energy trying to download it. Once the download was done till 65GB & it just couldn't resume.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 28, 2021)

Batman Arkham Entire Franchise on sale at 337 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/sub/320795/


----------



## true_lies (May 28, 2021)

Among Us base game free this week on Epic


----------



## Aakarshan (May 29, 2021)

Dead Island on sale at 141.


*store.steampowered.com/app/383150/Dead_Island_Definitive_Edition/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 29, 2021)

Company of Heroes 2 is Free on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/sale/CompanyOfHeroesSale


----------



## Aakarshan (May 29, 2021)

*Batman - The Telltale Series* is on sale at 124 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/498240/Batman__The_Telltale_Series/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 29, 2021)

*Metro Exodus* is on sale at 299 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/412020/Metro_Exodus/


----------



## Aakarshan (May 29, 2021)

*Ark : Survival Evolved* is on sale at 219 Rs. on Steam. 

*store.steampowered.com/app/346110/ARK_Survival_Evolved/


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/app/424840/Little_Nightmares/


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Deus Ex : Mankind Divided is available on sale at Steam at 74 Rs.
> 
> *store.steampowered.com/app/337000/Deus_Ex_Mankind_Divided/





Aakarshan said:


> Deus Ex : Human Revolution is on sale at 84 Rs. on Steam.
> 
> *store.steampowered.com/app/238010/Deus_Ex_Human_Revolution__Directors_Cut/



DXHR costs more than DXMD WTF.


----------



## 007 (Jun 3, 2021)

Is this worth? Save 93% on Homeworld Remastered Collection and Deserts of Kharak Bundle on Steam


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 3, 2021)

007 said:


> Is this worth? Save 93% on Homeworld Remastered Collection and Deserts of Kharak Bundle on Steam


How much does it show you?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 3, 2021)

Tell Me Why is free on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/1180660/Tell_Me_Why/


----------



## 007 (Jun 3, 2021)

striker_rage said:


> How much does it show you?


130 for both Deserts of Kharak + Remastered collection.


----------



## striker_rage (Jun 3, 2021)

007 said:


> 130 for both Deserts of Kharak + Remastered collection.


Don't even have to think about it, definitely a go.

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 3, 2021)

striker_rage said:


> Don't even have to think about it, definitely a go.


Done, thanks bro


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 4, 2021)

Frost Punk is free on epic 

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/frostpunk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2021)

Control base game free on epic:
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/control


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Control base game free on epic:
> *www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/control


This is really Awesome.
Superb game + FREE


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> MS store on Win10 doesn't use normal x86 app structure & encrypts the files you download, unlike say steam or even EGS's download.
> 
> Some practical stuff that affects users:
> 
> ...


Did you find any solution for this?? @omega44-xt @bssunilreddy I am trying to download fh4 but i cannot resume download and i cant download in one go due to bandwith limitations Any way to download with resume?? xbox app really sucks alot specially its download manager.
@bssunilreddy are you able to resume pause downloads? because for me on resume its starting from scratch.
Any more game pass users here?


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 11, 2021)

You can download the game from Microsoft store also. 

Faced the same issue with game pass tried to download 150GB over week, but game was never 100% downloaded. Gave up. Bought the game on steam later. Didn't have any issue on steam.

You can try wsreset. It will reset the windows store delete cache and you will have to download again from beginning.

*support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/360007594514-Microsoft-Store-Troubleshooting


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> You can download the game from Microsoft store also.
> 
> Faced the same issue with game pass tried to download 150GB over week, but game was never 100% downloaded. Gave up. Bought the game on steam later. Didn't have any issue on steam.
> 
> ...


You are right steam is so much better!! Its better to buy from steam than getting a headache from game pass.
PS: Tried to download over ms store too but still facing similar problems not able to resume download and its very buggy.
Why ms cannot implement a good download manager idk.
Feeling ripped for mere 59 rs too Game pass is surely not worth it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Why ms cannot implement a good download manager idk.



This problem has been there since 2015 that is since windows 10 launch. MS is busy making projects like windows 10X and then scraping the project instead of fixing bugs or improving UX.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2021)

MS should use the so called "win32" apps in MS store. Win11 rumours are intensifying, I hope MS drops the UWP shit.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> MS should use the so called "win32" apps in MS store. Win11 rumours are intensifying, I hope MS drops the UWP shit.



lets hope…


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> MS should use the so called "win32" apps in MS store. Win11 rumours are intensifying, I hope MS drops the UWP shit.


Me too hoping the same that MS drop this UWP shit in upcoming Windows 11.
Which will be helpful in resuming the download of games like in other gaming Downloader from Steam, Ubisoft & Epic Games etc.
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> You are right steam is so much better!! Its better to buy from steam than getting a headache from game pass.
> PS: Tried to download over ms store too but still facing similar problems not able to resume download and its very buggy.
> Why ms cannot implement a good download manager idk.
> Feeling ripped for mere 59 rs too Game pass is surely not worth it.


I use this method everytime I have to download Windows 10 games. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/56wrda

Or use this method How to generate Direct Download Links for Microsoft Store apps

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2021)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I use this method everytime I have to download Windows 10 games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good guides. I'll likely just wait for a few weeks to reinstall FH4 again when I leave my hometown.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 13, 2021)

Surviving Mars: Deluxe Edition is now available for free on Humble Bundle 
Click on the link and use steam account to redeem the code.

*www.humblebundle.com/store/surviving-mars-deluxe-edition-free-game
Free for only next 24 hrs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2021)

Anybody wants free STEAM Key of Surviving Mars

PS: Since I already bought it in Steam. Please PM me  asap.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 16, 2021)

Received and redeemed


bssunilreddy said:


> Anybody wants free STEAM Key of Surviving Mars
> 
> PS: Since I already bought it in Steam. Please PM me  asap.



thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2021)

Buy Influent from the Humble Store


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2021)

Save 40% on Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition on Steam
₹659, Game of the Year 2020 for me.

Also based on leaks, steam summer sale will run from June 24th until July 8th.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2021)

Save 80% on Gauntlet™ Slayer Edition on Steam
Going to split 4-pack. Let me know if anyone interested to join the split. *₹59* per copy. No more left.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2021)

Yuss, me.. PM me your upi id

EDIT : nvm, no mac support  and I am without a gaming pc atm


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2021)

Overcooked 2 is now FREE on EPIC games. Good game your children can play


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2021)

Steam Summer Sale has begun


----------



## kaz (Jul 17, 2021)

Worth buying?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> View attachment 20654
> Worth buying?


Try it on XGP, I didn't like it that much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2021)

kaz said:


> View attachment 20654
> Worth buying?


Probably a skip. Forza Horizon 5 is coming soon so maybe get that when it drops 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 30, 2021)

Forza Motorsport 7 ultimate edition for ₹1349.75 (75% off) and also this game is reaching the end of life by September 15th, 2021 so this may be the last sale.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 30, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Forza Motorsport 7 ultimate edition for ₹1349.75 (75% off) and also this game is reaching the end of life by September 15th, 2021 so this may be the last sale.


Strange that it's reaching EoL before the next FM is out. Not many FM enthusiasts though as FH is for mass-market appeal & that's coming this Nov even though the next FM got a teaser last year.


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Forza Motorsport 7 ultimate edition for ₹1349.75 (75% off) and also this game is reaching the end of life by September 15th, 2021 so this may be the last sale.


You guys buying games on MS store?  I haven't made my debut yet.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 30, 2021)

007 said:


> You guys buying games on MS store?  I haven't made my debut yet.


Yes, I only buy games that is going to be delisted now I have 2 games FH3 and FM7


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 30, 2021)

007 said:


> You guys buying games on MS store?  I haven't made my debut yet.


I got FH4 ultimate edition for $30 in 2019, will not recommend using it. It is garbage even compared to EGS. Pause & resume is broken, wasn't able to download & play FH4 when I was at my hometown with 40GB/day data cap.

I plan to buy FH5 from steam, hoping MS will grace us with regional pricing for India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2021)

Plague's Tale : Innocence will be FREE on EPIC from 5th Aug


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Forza Motorsport 7 ultimate edition for ₹1349.75 (75% off) and also this game is reaching the end of life by September 15th, 2021 so this may be the last sale.


Need some other way to get it. My games uses to be deleted without notice when I had game pass. Downloading such a large sized game multiple times isn't an option.

Still sad to see this game go off without a sequel yet. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2021)

*www.gog.com/promo/rerelease_ultima...EN&utm_term=EN&track_click=1&link_id=main_CTA
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Aug 10, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.gog.com/promo/rerelease_ultima...EN&utm_term=EN&track_click=1&link_id=main_CTA
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Thanks dude, grabbed them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2021)

How to Move PC Games to a New Drive: Steam, Origin, Windows Store, Epic Games, Battle.net & GOG


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ubisoft+ 1 Month Subscription @ $1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2021)

007 said:


> Ubisoft+ 1 Month Subscription @ $1


Is there a way to opt out of Auto debiting of our Debit cards after this month is over like in Xbox Subscription?


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is there a way to opt out of Auto debiting of our Debit cards after this month is over like in Xbox Subscription?


Only way is to block international transactions on your credit/debit card from the bank portal so they won't be able to charge the card. It is better you manually cancel the subscription at Ubisoft before the next month full charge is done.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is there a way to opt out of Auto debiting of our Debit cards after this month is over like in Xbox Subscription?


I think yes. I remember cancelling my uplay+ just after subscribing it for 1 month in a similar offer maybe last year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2021)

Saints Row The Third Remastered is FREE on EPIC


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2021)

Battlefield V Definitive Edition for 399 on Steam (90% off, historic low)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2021)

007 said:


> Battlefield V Definitive Edition for 399 on Steam (90% off, historic low)


Cheaper on origin for Rs 333.11

IIRC I got the standard edition from Prime gaming for free in this month. Is there a significant difference between those two?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2021)

007 said:


> Battlefield V Definitive Edition for 399 on Steam (90% off, historic low)


Bought, thx bro


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cheaper on origin for Rs 333.11


On Steam, this is the first time hitting -90% off. I already have the game on Origin, otherwise I would've preferred a Steam copy of it.



> IIRC I got the standard edition from Prime gaming for free in this month. Is there a significant difference between those two?


*i.imgur.com/fcgSsOe.png

Looks like cosmetic stuff and weapons. So I think we are not missing much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2021)

Far Cry 3 for free on Uplay

*store.ubi.com/eu/far-cry--3/56c4947a88a7e300458b45de.html


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2021)

Surviving Mars on Steam FREE!


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 9, 2021)

FREE

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/nioh-the-complete-edition


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 16, 2021)

Battlefield 1 DLC is free on microsoft store

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/battlefi...&wa=wsignin1.0&activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Battlefield 1 is free on microsoft store
> 
> *www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/battlefi...&wa=wsignin1.0&activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab


This is DLC


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 16, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This is DLC


updated


----------



## true_lies (Sep 22, 2021)

Free on Steam
Jagged Alliance 1: Gold Edition
Titan Quest Anniversary Edition


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Sep 25, 2021)

Sega discovery sales going on steam. Games like Bayonetta, Vanquish,Yakuza + many more games on sale.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2021)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Sega discovery sales going on steam. Games like Bayonetta, Vanquish,Yakuza + many more games on sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Share the link here man, there is no point otherwise.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Sep 25, 2021)

My bad, Sega Discovery Sale

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2021)

mayurthemad01 said:


> My bad, Sega Discovery Sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Bought Yakuza 0, even though I've completed it on Game Pass. The game is too damn good and has too high replay value IMO.


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2021)

Splitting 4-pack of Zombie Army Trilogy. Let me know if anyone needs a copy.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 28, 2021)

007 said:


> Splitting 4-pack of Zombie Army Trilogy. Let me know if anyone needs a copy.


Count me in


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 1, 2021)

Hitman 2 is on sale on Steam. It is available at 314 Rs.

*store.steampowered.com/app/863550/HITMAN_2/


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 1, 2021)

Mortal Kombat 11 is available at 287 Rs.

*store.steampowered.com/app/976310/Mortal_Kombat11/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Mortal Kombat 11 is available at 287 Rs.
> 
> *store.steampowered.com/app/976310/Mortal_Kombat11/


*store.steampowered.com/sale/wbpublishersale2021
Just check this one.


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 2, 2021)

Ashes Cricket is available at 284 Rs. on Steam.

Cricket 19 is available at 336 Rs. on Steam.

*store.steampowered.com/app/1028630/Cricket_19/?curator_clanid=34275696


----------



## 007 (Oct 5, 2021)

Battlefield Bundle on Steam for 642 (92% off)
 - BF4 Premium
 - BF1 Revolution
 - BFV Definitive


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2021)

007 said:


> Battlefield Bundle on Steam for 642 (92% off)
> - BF4 Premium
> - BF1 Revolution
> - BFV Definitive


This is the best deal for these three apart from the Prime gaming giveaway.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 6, 2021)

Any way to get Amazon Prime Gaming's giveaways this month in India?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Any way to get Amazon Prime Gaming's giveaways this month in India?


VPN & amazon prime US free trial?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> VPN & amazon prime US free trial?


yeah also you will need a us phone number


----------



## true_lies (Oct 7, 2021)

Found this thread from 3 months ago when BF games were a giveaway, with variable success rate. And from what I understand is the games are linked to your amazon account and not keys to other game stores


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 7, 2021)

Xbox Game Pass @ ₹489 for 8 Months


----------



## true_lies (Oct 7, 2021)

shar_yogi said:


> Xbox Game Pass @ ₹489 for 8 Months


Can you check up the offer for Ultimate. Think you get additional 8 months if you buy Ultimate for the price of 1 month (699), after you bought this.


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Found this thread from 3 months ago when BF games were a giveaway, with variable success rate. And from what I understand is the games are linked to your amazon account and not keys to other game stores


I have a proper Prime Gaming account (not a trial). All the Origin/EA giveaways were given separate code to activate the game on Origin. Rest of the monthly giveaways are tied to Amazon Games account. So it is a mix of both.

Below is Amazon Games library (games linked to Amazon account itself):

*i.imgur.com/Dk5ateI.png

In current month however, 

*i.imgur.com/weB6veV.png

As clearly mentioned by them,

STAR WARS: Squadrons = Origin key
Ghostrunner = GOG key
Alien: Isolation = will activate directly on Epic via account linking (no key)
Rest on Amazon Games
Hope this clarifies your doubt.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 7, 2021)

007 said:


> I have a proper Prime Gaming account (not a trial). All the Origin/EA giveaways were given separate code to activate the game on Origin. Rest of the monthly giveaways are tied to Amazon Games account. So it is a mix of both.
> 
> As clearly mentioned by them,
> 
> ...


Ok, so if I ask a friend/relative in the US to claim the games and give me the keys for Squadrons and Ghostrunner, will they work?


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Ok, so if I ask a friend/relative in the US to claim the games and give me the keys for Squadrons and Ghostrunner, will they work?


Yes! 
Keys are not region locked. Worked fine for me.


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 7, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Can you check up the offer for Ultimate. Think you get additional 8 months if you buy Ultimate for the price of 1 month (699), after you bought this.


Yes the offer is available for Ultimate also.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

Just activated Star wars squadrons and ghostrunner, thanks to amazon prime gaming. TY


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

shar_yogi said:


> Xbox Game Pass @ ₹489 for 8 Months
> 
> View attachment 21043


Is this for new accounts only ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

shar_yogi said:


> Xbox Game Pass @ ₹489 for 8 Months
> 
> View attachment 21043


How to avail this ?


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> How to avail this ?


Open Microsoft Store app on your PC --> search for "game pass" and you will find it under Memberships category.

*i.imgur.com/l0ABHAi.png


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Can you check up the offer for Ultimate. Think you get additional 8 months if you buy Ultimate for the price of 1 month (699), after you bought this.


Yeah for Ultimate too. 699 for 8 months.


----------



## shar_yogi (Oct 7, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Is this for new accounts only ?


Available for old account also, I have renewed my old account today itself.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bought this for 32 months @ 2556.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 7, 2021)

kapilove77 said:


> Bought this for 32 months @ 2556.
> 
> View attachment 21044


how?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 7, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> how?


For every game pass you buy it adds the months for each subscription. 4 game pass subscriptions, 8 months for each so 32 months. More details here


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> how?




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/q36grk

Follow the above steps to get 32 months of XGP ultimate for 2.5k. To make it even cheaper, buy 2x ₹999 & redeem those. Pay the shortfall, the final amount comes to about *2.2k* (I think you save on taxes).


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

Thx, bought.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

I tried XBGPU for 4 months  but can't bring myself up to pay for a subscription knowing that those games would be gone once the period is over.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 9, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I tried XBGPU for 4 months  but can't bring myself up to pay for a subscription knowing that those games would be gone once the period is over.


same thoughts man, microsoft is just being a cocaine drug lord. once you subscribe, it would be painful to unsubscribe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I tried XBGPU for 4 months  but can't bring myself up to pay for a subscription knowing that those games would be gone once the period is over.


2.5+ years is a long period. FH5 & BF2042 might be the only games that I might play more than that period, but most likely BF2042 save file will work with origin, so can buy in a sale from origin in 2024. FH5, well, might have to buy from MS store. I wanted to avoid buying from MS store, but I still don't earn too much to avoid such a steal deal.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> but most likely BF2042 save file will work with origin, so can buy in a sale from origin in 2024./QUOTE]



Isn't XGP account linked to your origin account, like it is with steam if you play EA games through it?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 9, 2021)

I only hate the fact with XGP is its download manager.Tried it for 4 months wanted to play FH4 but could'nt download it in one go.Downloads always keeps restarting.
But its good if you wanna play EA titles as for that it uses EA Desktop client and its download manager is better.
Most con of XGP is ms download manager.If you can download 100's GBs in one go then its good.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 9, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Isn't XGP account linked to your origin account, like it is with steam if you play EA games through it?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


it doesnt use Origin It uses another app EA Desktop (similar to origin) for EA games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 9, 2021)

Last time, I downloaded thrice FH4 but couldnt get it to install. To be fair, ive never used gamepass even last time when it was 3 months for cheap.
I hope they have fixed their download stuff now lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I only hate the fact with XGP is its download manager.Tried it for 4 months wanted to play FH4 but could'nt download it in one go.Downloads always keeps restarting.
> But its good if you wanna play EA titles as for that it uses EA Desktop client and its download manager is better.
> Most con of XGP is ms download manager.If you can download 100's GBs in one go then its good.


Faced the same issue. Also, UWP protocol is shit compared to normal x86 apps which are unencrypted, so can take backup. The EA desktop beta app is another shit app honestly, but the games work well in both + a good deal, so willing to put up with it.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks, bought. EA Play on PC for game pass is also working now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Thanks, bought. EA Play on PC for game pass is also working now.


If you bought recently, you might have got 24months instead of 32 months


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If you bought recently, you might have got 24months instead of 32 months


I bought it on friday 1 AM


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Premium. Get a 3 Month Xbox Game Pass for PC trial.
So Xbox Game Pass for PC is Indirectly free for 3 Months via Crunchyroll. Two mandatory things - Credit Card details for Crunchyroll premium 14-day Trial subscription and should be a new User of Game Pass. Once Game pass is activated, Deactivate Crunchyroll subscription n remove payment method.
Source: Reddit sub


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2021)

Ghost Recon | Ubisoft Official Store


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> same thoughts man, microsoft is just being a cocaine drug lord. once you subscribe, it would be painful to unsubscribe.


Pablo Escobar must be proud.


----------



## schumacher (Oct 14, 2021)

RAGE 2 on xbox game pass pc does not start up at all. Every time you boot the game , the process shows up in the task manager but nothing
 happens. A simple google search shows a majority of people have this ongoing issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/app/976730/Halo_The_Master_Chief_Collection/
For 449, same as historic lowest.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 15, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Just activated Star wars squadrons and ghostrunner, thanks to amazon prime gaming. TY


You in US?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2021)

gagan_kumar said:


> You in US?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


How to activate its saying region not supported.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 15, 2021)

gagan_kumar said:


> You in US?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


No, but I got people who shared their amazon id


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2021)

*www.fanatical.com/en/game/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-definitive-edition
At $11.99 (~ Rs 900).
Historic lowest as per steamdb has been 1154.

*steamdb.info/app/750920/


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 18, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.fanatical.com/en/game/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-definitive-edition
> At $11.99 (~ Rs 900).
> Historic lowest as per steamdb has been 1154.
> 
> *steamdb.info/app/750920/


Lowest price is ₹723 this is the correct steamdb link: *steamdb.info/bundle/12231/


----------



## Aakarshan (Oct 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.fanatical.com/en/game/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-definitive-edition
> At $11.99 (~ Rs 900).
> Historic lowest as per steamdb has been 1154.
> 
> *steamdb.info/app/750920/


Nah, It was available for 700 something a few months back.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2021)

STAR WARS: Squadrons PC @ Rs.30
Ghostrunner PC (GOG) @ Rs.30


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ghostrunner PC (GOG) @ Rs.30


*Please note: This game is not redeemable in Asia and the codes can only be redeemed until November 7th, 2021.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Please note: This game is not redeemable in Asia and the codes can only be redeemed until November 7th, 2021.*


Check Worldwide is checked
*i.imgur.com/WGkQ6Ci.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 28, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> STAR WARS: Squadrons PC @ Rs.30
> Ghostrunner PC (GOG) @ Rs.30


Change currency to USD before purchase CDkeys' exchange rate higher than visa exchange rate.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2021)

anyone bought? pls confirm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> anyone bought? pls confirm


Tried two times with SBI debit card, it went till OTP stage, I entered it and got "transaction was declined by bank" error.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried two times with SBI debit card, it went till OTP stage, I entered it and got "transaction was declined by bank" error.


Due to the new RBI restrictions some cards could not get through.
In TE forum some members bought it and posted screenshot also.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried two times with SBI debit card, it went till OTP stage, I entered it and got "transaction was declined by bank" error.


Successfully bought with cc


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2021)

Guys any deals on COD:Cold War or Modern Warfare 2019?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2021)

Steam's Halloween sale has begun


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys any deals on COD:Cold War or Modern Warfare 2019?


Usually, Activision games are pretty expensive, they don't get huge discounts even for 10-year-old games.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Usually, Activision games are pretty expensive, they don't get huge discounts even for 10-year-old games.


so anyone here plays latest cod's?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2021)

Just bought both games and Activated them in their respective stores.


*i.imgur.com/icRdxdN.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 29, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just bought both games and Activated them in their respective stores.
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/icRdxdN.jpg


why is it 61rs respectively as it was 30?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> why is it 61rs respectively as it was 30?
> 
> Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


It has increased to ₹60 each.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 29, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> It has increased to ₹60 each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


did you use your icici dc?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> did you use your icici dc?
> 
> Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


I used PayPal via my icici dc

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2021)

*Save 80% on Submarine Titans on Steam* @ Rs.39 (Steam Sale)


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2021)

*Gears 5* FREE!
Follow the steps listed here. Does not work if you have Game Pass.
I was able to claim successfully.

*i.imgur.com/yzx6tS3.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2021)

SEGA 60th Anniversary Site - Homepage
Stay at home and play some games


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2021)

Dragon Age Inquisition PC @ Rs.50
Control Ultimate Edition PC (GOG) @ Rs.61


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 9, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition PC @ Rs.50
> Control Ultimate Edition PC (GOG) @ Rs.61


Is this site trust-able?


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Trilogy - Chronicles FREE!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition PC @ Rs.50
> Control Ultimate Edition PC (GOG) @ Rs.61


I bought them from Gamivo for Rs 40 each but do so at your own risk.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 18, 2021)

FREE
*store.ubi.com/ie/tom-clancy-s-splinter-cell-chaos-theory/5704fac888a7e32b078b46aa.html?lang=en-ZW


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2021)

Missed price glitch   Mass Effect Legendary (Steam code) at Amazon.com for $10..
Dammit..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2021)

*www.fanatical.com/en/game/warhammer-end-times-vermintide
Free


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.fanatical.com/en/game/warhammer-end-times-vermintide
> Free


Thanks, claimed. Steam account linking required.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.fanatical.com/en/game/warhammer-end-times-vermintide
> Free


Claimed Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2021)

Use the following code to get 35% discount in cdkeysales site
SZCW

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2021)

Crime Cities


----------



## kaz (Dec 7, 2021)

*register.ubisoft.com/anno-1404/en-USfree


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2021)

Mortal Kombat 11 for 229. (Historic low)


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2021)

FIFA 22 - 1.2k, usually price doesn't fall this much this soon. Also, PS5 & XBSX apparently has a better graphic version than PC.
Save 60% on FIFA 22 on Steam


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> FIFA 22 - 1.2k, usually price doesn't fall this much this soon. *Also, PS5 & XBSX apparently has a better graphic version than PC.*
> Save 60% on FIFA 22 on Steam


dafuk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Also, PS5 & XBSX apparently has a better graphic version than PC.


Looks like EA couldn't do Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V for console game "development".


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Also, PS5 & XBSX apparently has a better graphic version than PC.


How?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How?


EA doesn't want to exclude some of FIFA 22's PC players, so it's excluding all of them

They just need another graphics preset called Extreme, maybe. They don't care about PC, sadly eFootball shit the bed this year, was hoping they would make a better game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2021)

Save 100% on Call of Juarez: Gunslinger on Steam
Prison Architect | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
Godfall Challenger Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2021)

GOG Gives Away Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun during their Winter Sale


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2021)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Remastered PC @ Rs.39.69
Journey to the Savage Planet + Hot Garbage Bundle PC (GOG) @ Rs.80.49
Frostpunk PC (GOG) @ Rs.49.89


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2021)

Better to not share cd keys dot com. They've been known to sell fake CDkeys and what not. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 14, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Better to not share cd keys dot com. They've been known to sell fake CDkeys and what not.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Aww man. I was excited to see NFS HP for such a low price. Sigh.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Better to not share cd keys dot com. They've been known to sell fake CDkeys and what not.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I already purchased Control and Dragon Age Awakening and successfully activated them.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Better to not share cd keys dot com. They've been known to sell fake CDkeys and what not.


These are the Primegaming giveaway keys AFAIK, which we can't claim with Indian Amazon Prime accounts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2021)

Rayman Origins is currently available for free on Ubisoft Connect


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Better to not share cd keys dot com. They've been known to sell fake CDkeys and what not.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Just bought from cdkeys.com and activated them.
*i.imgur.com/cacWhV4.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2021)

Sale has begun in Epic Games Store. There's the 750 off coupon as well, need to claim it first.


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 19, 2021)

*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/remnant-from-the-ashes
Free to keep upto 9:30 PM


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 21, 2021)

Loop Hero | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store is free now

Epic is giving away a game daily. Claim a new game after 9:30 PM Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 22, 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition Steam Code for $9.99 (83% off)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Mass Effect Legendary Edition Steam Code for $9.99 (83% off)


Currently unavailable


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Currently unavailable


You need to have a VPN


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You need to have a VPN


Please suggest any good VPN


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please suggest any good VPN


This is the cheapest VPN in market as of now 

*www.privateinternetaccess.com/


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Mass Effect Legendary Edition Steam Code for $9.99 (83% off)


Did you get it? I missed the second time. Damn..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

007 said:


> Did you get it? I missed the second time. Damn..


I too missed it but its my 1st time.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2021)

007 said:


> Did you get it? I missed the second time. Damn..


Yes


----------



## true_lies (Dec 23, 2021)

007 said:


> Did you get it? I missed the second time. Damn..


Its coming to EA Play on GamePass


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I too missed it but its my 1st time.


Hmm.. the same price error was there for Black Friday first.


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Its coming to EA Play on GamePass


Yeah I read about that somewhere.. But I like to own it without the pass business. So this would've been a great deal.


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> Yes


Did you have to use VPN? I don't believe VPN is needed. Just a US checkout address, right?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 24, 2021)

007 said:


> Did you have to use VPN? I don't believe VPN is needed. Just a US checkout address, right?


I used my Indian address without any VPN 
*i.imgur.com/5rXFl2q.jpg


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> I used my Indian address without any VPN


Even better! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2021)

*Vampyr *is FREE on Epic store...Hurry!!

@Desmond : You were looking for this game long time back ?


----------



## imcj (Dec 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Sale has begun in Epic Games Store. There's the 750 off coupon as well, need to claim it first.


Thanks, I got Cyberpunk 2077 for 750.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2021)

Prey is FREE on Epic store for a limited time. grab it now


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2021)

Control is back again, as today's free EPIC game.
*www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/control
I guess, this is the 2nd time we're getting this one again.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2021)

X-Morph: Defense Complete Edition FREE!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2021)

*www.epicgames.com/store/p/tomb-raider*www.epicgames.com/store/p/rise-of-the-tomb-raider*www.epicgames.com/store/p/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider
Free till 6th Jan


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2021)

Damn... Epic game is on Fire


----------



## imcj (Jan 1, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.epicgames.com/store/p/tomb-raider*www.epicgames.com/store/p/rise-of-the-tomb-raider*www.epicgames.com/store/p/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider
> Free till 6th Jan


This is the future of gaming...base games to be made available free and you pay for exclusive access to DLC and online competitions


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2022)

You mean gamepass, this is why I dislike it so much. It's especially bad for games that are split into dlcs, it always feels like you are playing half a game.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2022)

imcj said:


> This is the future of gaming...base games to be made available free and you pay for exclusive access to DLC and online competitions


These are single player focused, complete games with DLCs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2022)

Iratus: Lord of the Dead :Now on giveaway


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2022)

alanwake82 said:


> Any Good deal for God of Wat PC ?????


God of


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2022)

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC @ Rs.162.79


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PC @ Rs.162.79


Overpriced for a free game.
Edit: It is on Prime gaming giveaway till 7th Feb
I just claimed it for "free" since I had to jump through few loop holes.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2022)

It's a game, even if given for free I won't play after first few missions. They took everything that made dark souls good and made it crap.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 8, 2022)

How cheap can I get Escape From Tarkov since everyone playing it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2022)

Cave Story®'s Secret Santa @ FREE


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2022)

PUBG is now F2P on Steam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mech brawler Daemon X Machina is free to keep next week @ EPIC GAMES


----------



## 007 (Jan 28, 2022)

Steam Lunar New Year sale started.

Check out new historic lows here. Select filter --> Show only historic lows.

Tempted to get Halo Master Chief Collection (historic low) but I usually pull the trigger only above -75%.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/QFhrx8Y.png

Use 10$ coupon and get discount in the above way


----------



## true_lies (Jan 28, 2022)

007 said:


> Check out new historic lows here. Select filter --> Show only historic lows.



Bethesda still doesn't want to lower the base price of Doom Eternal, even after 2 years.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 7, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Bethesda still doesn't want to lower the base price of Doom Eternal, even after 2 years.


They lowered regional price

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2022)

*store.steampowered.com/app/268500/XCOM_2/

Cheapest till date, Rs 180.

More in publisher sale: Save on 2K Titles like NBA, Borderlands, PGA, Civilization & more!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2022)

An insane game, i highly recommend.


----------



## 007 (Feb 12, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *store.steampowered.com/app/268500/XCOM_2/Cheapest till date, Rs 180.


Easily one of my all-time favorite franchise. It is a no-brainer to buy at this price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2022)

007 said:


> Easily one of my all-time favorite franchise. It is a no-brainer to buy at this price.


Tried the iOS version  yet ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2022)

007 said:


> Easily one of my all-time favorite franchise. It is a no-brainer to buy at this price.


Isn't it like a turn based shooter?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't it like a turn based shooter?


Its not exactly shooter (I guess you could call it that, as most characters use guns).
You move your characters put them in good positions and target the enemy. The percentage chance of hitting is taken into account like distance, cover etc. And enemies do the same next turn.
That is the combat layer of the game. There is another Strategy layer which is complete base building and resource management similar to a sim game.
Ex :  You research stuff in strategy layer like magnetic weaponry, develop the guns in engineering and then actually use those weapons in combat layer.
Its very enjoyable. you control a global effort to fight the alien menace. So essentially its 2 games in one action packed storyline.
Xcom is just too good of a game not to try.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> You move your characters put them in good positions and target the enemy.


You had me at characters and their positions. Won't play CS:GO in CIV mode, I already have those separately.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2022)

^Watch the video. You may like it.


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Tried the iOS version  yet ?


No, is it good controls wise? Lemme check some videos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2022)

Anybody using UBISOFT+ Subscription ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody using UBISOFT+ Subscription ?


Have used it during those $1 deals by connecting via VPN to buy it. Else $15 per month is not worth it IMO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Have used it during those $1 deals by connecting via VPN to buy it. Else $15 per month is not worth it IMO.


Hmm. But I think for Hardcore gamers who play games daily it is worth as you get access to 100+games and in 1 month a core gamer can complete many games for 15$. What say ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. But I think for Hardcore gamers who play games daily it is worth as you get access to 100+games and in 1 month a core gamer can complete many games for 15$. What say ??


Say when a new game drops, yes that $15 might be worth it for playing a new games. I play most of the big Ubisoft games, but just buying games permanently for 2k is what I did with Valhalla & FC6, just standard edition for sure.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2022)

I hated Far cry 5, I dont think I'll like FC6 too. Its just filled with customizations, microtransactions and shit. FC2,3,4 had soul.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> I hated Far cry 5, I dont think I'll like FC6 too. Its just filled with customizations, microtransactions and shit. FC2,3,4 had soul.


Not true. FC5 is also good. If you like the theme then you should definitely continue it. I still remember the JOY of capturing an Outpost undetected _(no matter how many times I had to reload the Save file to get it done)_


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Say when a new game drops, yes that $15 might be worth it for playing a new games. I play most of the big Ubisoft games, but just buying games permanently for 2k is what I did with Valhalla & FC6, just standard edition for sure.


But do they give Ultimate/Gold Edition Access in it ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> But do they give Ultimate/Gold Edition Access in it ?


In ubi+, yes, all ultimate editions


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> In ubi+, yes, all ultimate editions


Then buying a Subscription is better than buying standalone game. For e.g: AC: Valhalla Ultimate Edition is around $120 and Standard edition is $59
So, if we do the Math correctly then subscription is better to get the taste of entire game (even if you complete the whole game in 2~3 months)

This guy reviewed it very well


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Then buying a Subscription is better than buying standalone game. For e.g: AC: Valhalla Ultimate Edition is around $120 and Standard edition is $59
> So, if we do the Math correctly then subscription is better to get the taste of entire game (even if you complete the whole game in 2~3 months)
> 
> This guy reviewed it very well


But EGS has a bit of regional pricing, so those $60 games are priced 3k instead of 4.5k. Also, don't forget the almost regular ₹750 off coupon. I bought FC6 a month or two post release at 2k after coupon.

I feel ubi+ is worth it if you can complete a game in 1 month, but during initial release, DLCs are not available, so basically playing a $60 game. Also by the time all DLCs are out, like say summer last year for AC Valhalla, it gets 50% off, so 5k ultimate edition is 2.5k, subtract 750, you get to own the whole game for 1750 & complete it at your own pace. So in conclusion, I will stick to ubi+ doesn't make sense in India unless they price it lower here (doubt that's happening any time soon as it is not even officially available here).


----------



## 007 (Feb 19, 2022)

Planning to split Zombie Army Trilogy 4-pack. ₹100 per copy. 
Let me know if you wish to join.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2022)

007 said:


> Planning to split Zombie Army Trilogy 4-pack. ₹100 per copy.
> Let me know if you wish to join.



2 copies left. (20 hours left)


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 21, 2022)

007 said:


> Planning to split Zombie Army Trilogy 4-pack. ₹100 per copy.
> Let me know if you wish to join.


Looks like a  Left 4 Dead clone.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 2, 2022)

[Humble Choice] Mass Effect: Legendary Edition, Desperados III, Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl, The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan, Red Solstice 2: Survivors, Nebuchadnezzar, Police Stories, Evan's Remains ($12 for all games)


----------



## 007 (Mar 2, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> [Humble Choice] Mass Effect: Legendary Edition, Desperados III, Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl, The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan, Red Solstice 2: Survivors, Nebuchadnezzar, Police Stories, Evan's Remains ($12 for all games)


Good deal? The only thing I wanted is the ME Legendary but it is Origin lol.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2022)

but its in gamepass ? Just finish it while its there


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 2, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> but its in gamepass ? Just finish it while its there


+1
Humble Bundle doesn't make sense for Indians IMO


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2022)

MADDEN NFL 22 PC (EN) @ Rs.40.19


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> MADDEN NFL 22 PC (EN) @ Rs.40.19


A handegg game is not even worth pirating.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A handegg game is not even worth pirating.


Is it that worthless?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2022)

He is saying american football is lame af


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> He is saying american football is lame af


BTW I saw that Madden 2020 is priced higher than 2022. I don't know why.

Sure sure it's just lame and lousy.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 16, 2022)

Might as well get PES2022 instead of learning rules of a game one isn't familiar at all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Might as well get PES2022 instead of learning rules of a game one isn't familiar at all.


I think eFootball 2022 is still bad. It was supposed to kill FIFA, but helped FIFA 22 instead in a big way.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I think eFootball 2022 is still bad. It was supposed to kill FIFA, but helped FIFA 22 instead in a big way.


But it's free, no harm in trying a football game, if never played before. You are right about kill thing. I am 100% sure someone from PES marketing team dropped this word to press and people caught it. I will be shocked if PES developers actually believed this nonsense. Pathetic game.

On the same note, could anyone confirm if FIFA can be played online(at least friendly lobby) without EA Pass? or EA Pass is mandatory to play any EA game online?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> But it's free, no harm in trying a football game, if never played before. You are right about kill thing. I am 100% sure someone from PES marketing team dropped this word to press and people caught it. I will be shocked if PES developers actually believed this nonsense. Pathetic game.
> 
> On the same note, could anyone confirm if FIFA can be played online(at least friendly lobby) without EA Pass? or EA Pass is mandatory to play any EA game online?


My friends brother always plays FIFA only while my friend always plays DOTA only. I ask them what is with their games and they tell they like them playing very much but I dislike them a lot.

Mine used to be fps games at first and when skyrim was released and later witcher 3 I got addicted to them due to the modding stuff we can do with them, add more custom levels developed in skyrim.

I used to use cheat codes from cheatcc but now use in built God mode mods and we mod app instead no need to write the codes down on a sheet of paper and press them to enable the different modes.

Now I am a rpg gamer only.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2022)

FIFA can be addictive. Their Ultimate team is THE main selling point which attracts gamers a lot and is also addictive.

I will also move to FIFA to play with updated squads, if I don't need to buy EA Pass. Any FIFA player here on the forum?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> But it's free, no harm in trying a football game, if never played before. You are right about kill thing. I am 100% sure someone from PES marketing team dropped this word to press and people caught it. I will be shocked if PES developers actually believed this nonsense. Pathetic game.
> 
> On the same note, could anyone confirm if FIFA can be played online(at least friendly lobby) without EA Pass? or EA Pass is mandatory to play any EA game online?


FIFA games can be played online if you bought it. No pass is required. Consoles need Xbox gold or PS+ subscription or whatever it is called.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> FIFA can be addictive. Their Ultimate team is THE main selling point which attracts gamers a lot and is also addictive.
> 
> I will also move to FIFA to play with updated squads, if I don't need to buy EA Pass. Any FIFA player here on the forum?


I'm just a SP mode guy, I play manager mode & I'm happy. Waiting for FIFA 22 to drop on EA play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2022)

In Sound Mind is FREE on EPIC. 
Psychological Horror game


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> My friends brother always plays FIFA only while my friend always plays DOTA only. I ask them what is with their games and they tell they like them playing very much but I dislike them a lot.
> 
> Mine used to be fps games at first and when skyrim was released and later witcher 3 I got addicted to them due to the modding stuff we can do with them, add more custom levels developed in skyrim.
> 
> ...


Its mostly like addiction only like i play mostly csgo only I automatically get the urge to start the game and play.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> FIFA can be addictive. Their Ultimate team is THE main selling point which attracts gamers a lot and is also addictive.
> 
> I will also move to FIFA to play with updated squads, if I don't need to buy EA Pass. Any FIFA player here on the forum?


Yeah moslty coz of ultimate team to go to the division 1.People grind and grind to get there.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I'm just a SP mode guy, I play manager mode & I'm happy. Waiting for FIFA 22 to drop on EA play.


One more question. Every summer window we will see some transfers among the clubs, that gets updated in FIFA every time or need to buy latest game just to get latest roster every time?? Asking because PES21 still has old squads and I can't update anything here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> need to buy latest game just to get latest roster every time


This


----------



## 007 (Mar 19, 2022)

*Stand with Ukraine* bundle (100% goes to Ukraine efforts)

123 items

*www.humblebundle.com/stand-with-ukraine-bundle


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> One more question. Every summer window we will see some transfers among the clubs, that gets updated in FIFA every time or need to buy latest game just to get latest roster every time?? Asking because PES21 still has old squads and I can't update anything here.


They update squads till the next game drops, I think. This is the reason I don't want to buy FIFA. If the new game cost 1.2k or so, I can consider it. Game pass has been helpful though. but have to wait 6-8 months from release.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 19, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> They update squads till the next game drops, I think. This is the reason I don't want to buy FIFA. If the new game cost 1.2k or so, I can consider it. Game pass has been helpful though. but have to wait 6-8 months from release.


untill it comes to game pass new one comes out and  people already switch to the latest one.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2022)

On game pass FIFA is free for limited number of hours or how does it work?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> On game pass FIFA is free for limited number of hours or how does it work?


FIFA 22 has a 10hr trial because it is included in EA play pro, not EA play included with XGP. Usually new EA games take up to 9 months to be added to EA play, available on play pro from day 1.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 21, 2022)

Game Pass new prices for India
*i.redd.it/oy3ciyifqoo81.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2022)

noice


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> noice


Me too
Noice soperb

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 21, 2022)

At those prices, I can consider buying PC Games Pass at full price.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 21, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Game Pass new prices for India
> *i.redd.it/oy3ciyifqoo81.jpg


Which game pass is this?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2022)

microsoft gamepass (xbox and pc)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Which game pass is this?


How many kinds of game passes are there?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> How many kinds of game passes are there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


There is a playstore gamepass that has come up recently.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> There is a playstore gamepass that has come up recently.


Okay
Didn't know about this.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Okay
> Didn't know about this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Android 13 is focused on computer experience. Most games available are computer only on win 11 play store.
*www.xda-developers.com/android-13-granular-vibration-sliders/*www.xda-developers.com/android-13-user-profiles/
*www.xda-developers.com/android-13-dp1-google-pixel-6-kvm-virtual-machine/*www.xda-developers.com/tag/windows-subsystem-for-android/*www.xda-developers.com/tag/android13/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2022)

*www.gog.com/#giveaway
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 15, 2022)

Xcom-2 and Insurmountable are free now on epic

*store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/xcom-2
*store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/insurmountable-b02c31


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2022)

@SaiyanGoku your chance to try it for free


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 23, 2022)

Riverbond - Riverbond | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
Amnesia: Rebirth - Amnesia: Rebirth | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store

are free on epic


----------



## kapilove77 (May 19, 2022)

Free on epic store.


----------



## true_lies (May 19, 2022)

kapilove77 said:


> Free on epic store.


Also there is the discount coupon as before, but this time its 25% off instead of flat ₹750 off as it was last time.


----------



## 007 (May 20, 2022)

FIFA 22 for ₹479 on Steam (84% off)


----------



## TheSloth (May 20, 2022)

I just bought FIFA 22. But i am able to invite only 1 player to lobby. Is it not possible to play 2vs2 or more online?
In PES21 we create lobby and invite as many players we want to that lobby and play. Can we do this in FIFA22?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I just bought FIFA 22. But i am able to invite only 1 player to lobby. Is it not possible to play 2vs2 or more online?
> In PES21 we create lobby and invite as many players we want to that lobby and play. Can we do this in FIFA22?


Sadly no


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2022)

HURRY!!!

BioShock Collection is FREE on Epic Store 

Bundle Includes 

BioShock Remastered
BioShock 2 Remastered
BioShock Infinite : Complete Edition


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 2, 2022)

Wolfeinstein New Order free on EGS.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 3, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Wolfeinstein New Order free on EGS.


Great game already finished it way back.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2022)

*www.gog.com/en/game/sanitarium
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2022)

Maneater is FREE on Epic store. Good game to play


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2022)

ARK: Survival Evolved free on steam


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2022)

Tekken 7 at 85% off.
*store.steampowered.com/app/389730/TEKKEN_7/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2022)

Daggerfall Unity - GOG Cut Free


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2022)

BEAUTIFUL DESOLATION free on GOG

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 21, 2022)

Free on GOG


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2022)

Steam Summer Sale has begun!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2022)

Reventure | Fanatical


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2022)

Free PC games


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2022)

VirtuaVerse (Free) @ GOG


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2022)

Have an extra *Origin key* for *Star Wars: Squadrons* for cheap. Let me know if anyone needs.


----------



## 007 (Jul 7, 2022)

*Killing Floor 2* and *Ancient Enemy* free on Epic.

*store.epicgames.com/en-US/


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2022)

Escape from Tarkov is on sale with 15 % off.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 28, 2022)

Square Enix Is Selling Marvel's Avengers For $2 On PS4, PS5 Xbox One, Xbox Series, and PC

Actual buying link: Search avengers


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Square Enix Is Selling Marvel's Avengers For $2 On PS4, PS5 Xbox One, Xbox Series, and PC
> 
> Actual buying link: Search avengers


Its a crap game, dont buy it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2022)

Blizzard is gifting *WoW: Shadowlands* base edition worth $40 free (+ Level 50 character boost).
*worldofwarcraft.com/en-us/news/23840670/return-to-wow-and-get-shadowlands-free
*i.imgur.com/ldp6gNH.jpg


> Eligibility​All Battle.net accounts that do not currently have the _Shadowlands _expansion attached and *that had any expansion license attached to the account in the past* will receive the _Shadowlands _Base Edition and a Level 50 Character Boost FREE (no purchase necessary).
> 
> Battle.net accounts without a previous expansion license attached on any of their WoW game accounts, or which already have _Shadowlands _on any of their game accounts, are NOT eligible to receive a free copy of _Shadowlands_.


*PS:* I don't have any active subscription right now but I did have one many many years ago. I'm confused how I am eligible because I had never purchased any WoW expansion in the past as per the eligibility criteria. So, login to your Battle.net accounts and try your luck. I was able to claim the gifts successfully.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 1, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGameFindings/comments/x39vav

SOTR is free to keep on Epic


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2022)

Ubisoft+ free till Oct 10, has ultimate editions of games. Now is the time to complete those DLCs for Assassin's Creed games or play one of the new AC game or FC game.
Game subscription service Ubisoft+ is free from now until October 10

Use browser, paypal as payment method & cancel it afterwards


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks Got it but rarely getting time to play.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2022)

INSIDE at 90% off for 56 INR at Steam. (historic lowest deal price)
You may also already own it on Epic as it was given away for free once.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2022)

^Must play for every gamer out there. One of the best games I have ever played.


----------



## nfalling (Sep 14, 2022)

Kindly suggest good fps games, and from where to get.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2022)

nfalling said:


> Kindly suggest good fps games, and from where to get.


Depends on what you are looking for in shooters. Steam, epic games store & xbox app have almost all the good games on Windows.

GTA V, Far Cry 5/6 have good story. Destiny 2 is a good coop online game. For PvP, there's Rainbow 6, Halo Infinite, etc. Just some that I remember, there are many more. Just search online.


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2022)

Sims 4 base game will be free from Oct 18.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570064830815420420


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2022)

007 said:


> Sims 4 base game will be free from Oct 18.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570064830815420420


I think EGS gave it away sometime back as well. Anyways, acc. to steam, all DLCs in total will cost ₹56.9k


----------



## nfalling (Sep 15, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Depends on what you are looking for in shooters. Steam, epic games store & xbox app have almost all the good games on Windows.
> 
> GTA V, Far Cry 5/6 have good story. Destiny 2 is a good coop online game. For PvP, there's Rainbow 6, Halo Infinite, etc. Just some that I remember, there are many more. Just search online.


Do I have to install Directx 12 before installing games? Any others supporting software to be installed? spec 3060 + Win10 + 12400.
Certain games (like Crysis Series, FarCry Series,  Fear Series) supported OS is Windows 7 or lower and Dx 11 or lower, does these games play on Windows 10 with Dx12?

Also suggest a PC speaker setup for gaming/movies. 2.1 or 3.1 or 5.1. budget 4-7k.

Suggest me a good Antivirus and Firewall; both freeware and paid. (Preferably lightweight but does the job).
(Avast Antivirus and ZoneAlarm Firewall is ok?)


----------



## nfalling (Sep 15, 2022)

nfalling said:


> Also suggest a PC speaker setup for gaming/movies. 2.1 or 3.1 or 5.1. budget 4-7k.


Or headset for the same purpose.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2022)

nfalling said:


> Suggest me a good Antivirus and Firewall; both freeware and paid. (Preferably lightweight but does the job).
> (Avast Antivirus and ZoneAlarm Firewall is ok?)


Only way to make sure an AV works fine & light on your system is by installing the same trial version & use for few days. Avast free is good option but there are some good deals for paid AV in upcoming amazon GIS/flipkart BBD sale. Below is an example from amazon:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/de...s-post-your-findings-here.152426/post-2420006


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2022)

nfalling said:


> Do I have to install Directx 12 before installing games? Any others supporting software to be installed? spec 3060 + Win10 + 12400.
> Certain games (like Crysis Series, FarCry Series,  Fear Series) supported OS is Windows 7 or lower and Dx 11 or lower, does these games play on Windows 10 with Dx12?
> 
> Also suggest a PC speaker setup for gaming/movies. 2.1 or 3.1 or 5.1. budget 4-7k.
> ...


Steam does take care of it.

I use windows defender + common sense on my PC. Else, use BitDefender, might have to turn its advanced thread defence off for some MP games like R6.

I use HyperX Stinger headphone, costs 3k on sales, I think. Sales are starting on 23 Sep. Speakers - Edifier R33BT - heard this is good for 5k.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 27, 2022)

Flipkart offering 1% discount on Steam gift cards and additional 5% discount for Flipkart Axis card holders


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> Flipkart offering 1% discount on Steam gift cards and additional 5% discount for Flipkart Axis card holders


The 5% will not be applicable for this. It is neither listed on the item page nor during checkout. 5% is for officially recognized sellers on Flipkart, Myntra platform. This seller is not, so if someone uses FK Axis card, they will likely get 1.5% cashback (a regular transaction).


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2022)

Mass Effect 2 DLC Bundle on Origin (FREE)
Mass Effect 3 DLC Bundle on Origin (FREE)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2022)

*store.steampowered.com/bundle/13326/Metro_Saga_Bundle
Metro Saga Bundle at 384, lowest till date

Sent from my moto g82 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *store.steampowered.com/bundle/13326/Metro_Saga_BundleMetro Saga Bundle at 384, lowest till date


Bought it for the Exodus expansion pass at 69.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 14, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *store.steampowered.com/bundle/13326/Metro_Saga_Bundle
> Metro Saga Bundle at 384, lowest till date
> 
> Sent from my moto g82 5G using Tapatalk


Thanks, got the exodus to complete my collection.


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2022)

Fallout 3 GOTY FREE on Epic.
Also, Evoland Legendary Edition.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2022)

*store.steampowered.com/app/552500/Warhammer_Vermintide_2/
Free 100% off


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2022)

Steam autumn sale has begun.

No discounts on Elden Ring
FIFA 23 - 2.1k
Dying Light 2 - 1.5k + 1.5k for ultimate upgrade
CP 2077 - 1.5k
BF 2042 - 949
RDR2 - 1.1k
Witcher 3 GOTY - 200


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2022)

BF2042 has been added to EA play, so available with Xbox game pass.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 26, 2022)

Free on EGS, Star Wars Squadron:
*store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/star-wars-squadrons


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 26, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> BF2042 has been added to EA play, so available with Xbox game pass.


Nice


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks to Epic Games daily FREE games event. I have 110 games in my Epic library


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks to Epic Games daily FREE games event. I have 110 games in my Epic library


Giveaways are weekly, but even I have 137 in EGS vs 109 in steam. Didn't notice till now. Have claimed multiple free steam keys in steam as well.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2022)

*store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/bloons-td-6-bf95a0FREE


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 20, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/4UEtVda.png

Amazon Prime Gaming launched in India


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 20, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> *i.imgur.com/4UEtVda.png
> 
> Amazon Prime Gaming launched in India


For PC Or Mobile only?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> For PC Or Mobile only?
> 
> Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


For PC
Just redeemed the codes already on epic.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2022)

Prime gaming just lacks Twitch prime here, not bad IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2022)

Steam Winter sale has begun


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 26, 2022)

Death stranding is free on Epic. Ends 12/26/2022 at 9:30 PM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2022)

moltenskull said:


> Death stranding is free on Epic. Ends 12/26/2022 at 9:30 PM.


Which is the 26th month btw?

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2022)

US Cancer date format. My architect insists on using it in every source file I create. I hate it so much.


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 27, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which is the 26th month btw?
> 
> Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


Obviously the one after the 25th month.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2022)

I hope you all claimed the F.I.S.T game from Epic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2022)

Dishonored 2, The King of Fighters 2003, Metal Slug X and more are complimentary with Prime Gaming

Worms Revolution Gold Edition is on GOG Giveaway


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2023)

NFS Unbound at 2.1k (40% discount) in steam & likely other stores as well. 1.6k in EGS with coupon.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 1, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> NFS Unbound at 2.1k (40% discount) in steam & likely other stores as well


Nice deal.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Unbound has good story mode?


----------

